# UEFA Champions/Europa League 2013-14 Thread



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

What a goal from Griezmann!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

This PSV/Milan game is fucking superb.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

yea. psv should have tied by now. they've had some good chances.

:lmao and as soon as i type that ^ psv have their equalizer.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on PSV and Sociedad beating lyon :mark:


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Celtic, thank you for losing me my bet...I even doubled chanced them to be safe!!!*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Bayern are favourites along with Barca and Madrid IMO. Only time will tell how they'll all perform though. Knowing Madrid, they can crumble at any stage but then if they play to their potential, and with Ancelotti, it could end up being their year. 

Can't wait to LOL at :wenger tomorrow. :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LOL at what?

Fenerbache are going to get banned, and we'll be through.

These matches are a waste.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If they beat you and get banned, they'll be replaced by a Turkish team. Not a team that got eliminated.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that wouldnt make sense though joel

fenerbace beat arsenal, not a random turkish team

if anything though, this all sounds just very confusing

also, Milan tying with PSV? they are squarely in the DAAAAAAAAAANGER ZONE

:archer1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> If they beat you and get banned, they'll be replaced by a Turkish team. Not a team that got eliminated.


If they get banned i fully expect a liverpool for CL campaign :terry


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

(Checks to see if Liverpool have the highest UEFA coefficient of teams not already in Europe this season) :side:

Inter Milan I think :kobe2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JOAL.COM said:


> that wouldnt make sense though joel
> 
> fenerbace beat arsenal, not a random turkish team
> 
> ...


Happened two years ago. Fenerbahce were in the Champions League, but got kicked out and Trabzonspor (who actually had already been beaten in the qualifiers) who finished second in the Turkish league took their place.

So Bursaspor whofinished third in the Turkish league will most likely take their place should they advance.



TNA_WWE said:


> If they get banned i fully expect a liverpool for CL campaign :terry


Yeah. Liverpool thought they had a chance getting in two years ago when it happened :kenny


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this is all pointless though. fenerbahce are winning

hell hath no fury like MRLSH


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

2-1 Milan wins hopefully in the 2nd leg.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So twitter lied to me? Gotdamnit.

Twitter has been lying to me ALL summer.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

UEFA is a mess having these sides still in the draw, funny they had no problems kicking out Metalist but keep Fenerbahce in the draw


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

watching psv/milan has been a great decision. fantastic game. willems desperately needs to work on his defending, brenet too who allowed the pharaoh a free header. abbiati pretty poor on psv's goal, should've done more with it, even though it was a bullet from bruma. nice finish from matavz to put it past abbiati.

thought rekik ralph played pretty well, kept mario under control for most of the night. watching mario from the perspective of him not playing for your team i'm glad he doesn't play for us. shocking display of throwing himself to the ground repeatedly.

rekik will be shattered at the missed header, but you live and learn.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Was very impressed with PSV's youngsters. Could have easily been overwhelmed by the occasion, but they were playing Milan off the park at times. Was a fantastic game to watch.

They'll probably struggle at the San Siro though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

When is the Group Stage draw out?


----------



## SN14MUFC (Jun 22, 2013)

nazzac said:


> When is the Group Stage draw out?


29th of August


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Arsenal XI v Fenerbahce: Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs; Ramsey, Wilshere; Walcott, Rosicky, Cazorla; Giroud.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy to be able to watch the Champions League Big Match GOAT in action again tonight.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Good to see Sagna up and about after that horror drop on the weekend


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Arsenal

innn


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn MRLSH looking like junkie cunt. 

How can you earn millions and yet still look like such a poverty piece of shit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah he needs to cut that shit


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

^hideous cunt.

KOS out injured. 

Do Arsenal even squad depth?

Also,

Do they even away support?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CGS said:


> Yeah he needs to cut that shit


No.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh look another arsenal injury. Inb4 stupidly low bid for random player in the morning



Gandhi said:


> Yes.


Fixed that for ya


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm actually gonna go against the grain because I actually quite like the beard, reminds me of Eric Young and of course everybody likes Eric Young.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

What a boring match. 

But who was entertainment?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Meireles is cool. Dat look got him his hot tattooed wife :moyes1

Haters be hatin'


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

If MRLSH had black hair he'd kind of look like CM Punk.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Well let me clarify.
Fenerbahce is in deep shit for rigged game investigation. Originally they weren't meant to even go to qualifiers. So even tho Fenerbahce beats Arsenal, in the end it may not be even necessary cause the match can be declared as invalid and Arsenal can go through.

A fellow Galatasaray fan.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> What a boring match.
> 
> But who was entertainment?


Arsenal in a nutshell these days.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TNA_WWE said:


> Arsenal in a nutshell these days.


Their attack is pretty much woeful to watch. 

I mean who thought that this donkey Giroud would be a good addition to this Arsenal team? The guy is Mario Gomez minus everything that is awesome about Gomez. 

Theo BALLCOCK would be much better playing down the middle.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> Their attack is pretty much woeful to watch.
> 
> I mean who thought that this donkey Giroud would be a good addition to this Arsenal team? The guy is Mario Gomez minus everything that is awesome about Gomez.
> 
> *Theo BALLCOCK would be much better playing down the middle.*


Still dont get why Wenger doesn't see this. Most of the time I've seen Walcott play down the middle hes look pretty good and much more comfortable.

Edit

Speaking of :theo. Lovely assist to Gibbs


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMMMMGGGGG

THE LEGENDARY GOAT KEIRAN GIBBS, ARSENAL'S CHAMPIONS LEAGUE HERO.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ramsey :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

RIP Chezzers


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Girouds positioning has been shocking today.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

RAMSEY THE GOAT


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ramsey :mark: x2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY DAYS!!!!

Aaron 'CESC' Ramsay


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Can't watch this shit anymore. This turkish team is too shit, such garbage football is not worthy of my eyes. 

Switching to Villa/Chelsea.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

:giroud


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Get in :giroud


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wenger: Where in champions league. This must show that the squad is good enough :wenger2


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Dinamo Woatgreb lost 2-0 at home tonight.:ndiaye


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Schalke have gone back to being a mess


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Aaron Ramsey.

:westbrook2


(the rest of the midfield was BOSS, too. Wilshere, Rosicky, Cazorla)


----------



## Makaveli7 (Aug 21, 2013)

Haha Arsenal win just made my night ! Great job by Ramsey tonight...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MRLSH looks fantastic, btw.

Edit:







Oh dear...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

When is Spurs' CL match? 

(going to enjoy this for one final season)


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Tbf Sagna is good at CB.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

He was bossing shit in the air. I was impressed.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Townsend is quality. Liked him everytime I've seen him. Looked immense. Weak opposition of course but it's good to see a young winger with good decision making to match the pace. Danny Rose with dem peaches too. Good to see Swansea safely through too. *


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

A couple of good games tonight


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Champions League thread subscribe.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fener and their thug football can fuck off. Some awful tackles in the 2nd half. I think they were trying to hurt Wilshere. Dirty cunts.

Ramsey = goods


----------



## Tulf (Jul 7, 2013)

Celtic have to turn this around tonight. Overly excited!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Time for PSV to boss AC Milan tonight :avit:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Tulf said:


> Celtic have to turn this around tonight. Overly excited!


Yeah No Shit.

Not as excited though, actually more worried if anything, we haven't exactly been performing well as of late and Lennon's team selection at the last tie was very questionable.

Hopefully seeing the team sheet might calm me down a wee bit, reading that Boeriggter is fit so I expect him to be on the bench which is a real shot in the arm but if Lenny sticks Samaras up front on his own again then I can't see us getting through.


----------



## Tulf (Jul 7, 2013)

danny_boy said:


> Yeah No Shit.
> 
> Not as excited though, actually more worried if anything, we haven't exactly been performing well as of late and Lennon's team selection at the last tie was very questionable.
> 
> Hopefully seeing the team sheet might calm me down a wee bit, reading that Boeriggter is fit so I expect him to be on the bench which is a real shot in the arm but if Lenny sticks Samaras up front on his own again then I can't see us getting through.


Yeah I hope to hell it isn't Sammy upfront by himself, it hasn't worked in years, don't know why Lenny keeps trying it. 

Commons is supposedly a huge doubt, Hope Lenny plays the players in their correct position for this game, please no Mulgrew in midfield.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> Having beaten Fenerbahce 5-0 on aggregate in their play-off tie, Arsenal will be seeded in Pot One alongside Bayern Munich, Barcelona, Chelsea, Real Madrid, Manchester United, Porto and Benfica.


EDIT: I'm dumb

CSKA, Basel and WEIN please.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Tulf said:


> Yeah I hope to hell it isn't Sammy upfront by himself, it hasn't worked in years, don't know why Lenny keeps trying it.
> 
> Commons is supposedly a huge doubt, Hope Lenny plays the players in their correct position for this game, please no Mulgrew in midfield.


Commons a doubt?









Well it would give Rogic a chance to show us what he can do at this level, I have no doubt he has the potential to be a good player but his lack of playing time since joining us might count against us 

So hopefully team for tonight

Forster

Izzy
Mulgrew
Ambrose
Matthews

Brown
Ledley
Forrest
Sammy
Rogic/Commons

Stokes


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is what you get for selling McCourt you ginger inbred Lurgan fuck.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Come on Shakhtar Karagandy! Haha. Seriously. Looking forward to tonight/soon.

EDIT: Not in a 'you bastards!' cocky sense, just generally, though I known what I would like to happen.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Caught a little of the first leg and Karagandy, other than being gifted two goals, were absolute garbage. I expect Celtic to pull through pretty comfortably if they can score reasonably early and stop clowning about at the back.

Zenit with 'dat crushing 8-3 aggregate scoreline against P. Ferreira. He did well to score three given the numerical disadvantage.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Celtic: Forster, Matthews, Mulgrew, Ambrose, Lustig, Commons, Ledley, Brown, Forrest, Stokes, Samaras.

Stokes Starts & Commons is OK, thank fuck for that although Izzy only being on the bench surprises me so I'm guessing either Matthews or Lustig will play at left back, also Boerrigter is back on the bench which might be useful if we need a goal with 20 minutes left.

First time in over a week I'm actually optimistic we might advance.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Gonna watch PSV/Milan for the time being and if Celtic get one I'll probably switch to them


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Longer this game is going, less likely Shakhter will lose. Doubt they'll lose their shape & they'll tire out Celtic's forced direct play. Some great chances though, very unlucky to miss that header.


----------



## Tulf (Jul 7, 2013)

Absolute Screamer from Commons, I have just stopped running round the livingroom.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Kris Commons :wilkins

Good first half from us, a little bit unlucky to only be 1-0 up, the Karagandy goalkeeper pulling off some great saves during the opening 20 minutes.

Seeing how well Samaras has been playing tonight only further confuses me why Lenny plays him up front on his own, his movement down the left has caused Karagandy all sorts of problems tonight and it has drawn a lot of fouls from which gives us opportunity's from set pieces and also a couple of bookings along the way as well

Couple of complaints, Broony is lucky to still be on the pitch, he's always had a bit of a reputation as a bit of a pitbull but he can't go stamping on people's chests. And Lenny needs to keep his cool as well, he was going on before the game about the importance of staying patient and remaining calm but yet he's on the sidelines confronting the opposition players, giving the other manager some lip and throwing his arms around which is not transferring to well to his players.

But apart from that we've played well and I can see us getting a second within the next 15 minutes of the 2'nd half.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

GOATios Samaras

Oh and Commons' goal :wilkins


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Well done guys, good goal, good intensity, looking forward to the rest, but still have certain views, haha.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Take that Borat :BEARD

Edit: Lol, what a miss from Anthony Chokes


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Wow, heavy sweat there for celtic, two formidable chances for shakthar.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Get In! But it was never in doubt


































:downing


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Great ending in the Celtic game, although Shakhter let Stokes walk through them for that assist


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WOAT defence


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

NOBODY CAN STOP SAMARAS


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

good win for Milan


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Pot 1: Arsenal - Manchester United - Chelsea - Bayern - Real Madrid - Barca - Benfica - Porto 

Pot 2: PSG - Marseille - Schalke - Shakhter Donetsk - AC Milan - Juve - CSKA Moscow - Atletico Madrid

Pot 3: Zenit - Manchester City - BvB - Bayer Leverkusen - Ajax - Basel - Galatasary - Olympiakos

Pot 4: Napoli - Anderlecht - Celtic - Austria Wien - Real Sociedad - Steaua Bucuresti - Viktoria Plzen - Copenhagen

The 4 pots for tomorrow draw as far as i can work out. The draw airs at 4:45PM for UK viewers live on Sky Sports News. Pot 2 & 3 this year look tough. Cant see Arsenal Chelsea & Man United saying that they would be looking at Pot 2 & 3 thinking there any "easy" games in there & going away to any those sides from pots 2 & 3 will be difficult but Napoli & Real Sociedad in pot 4 are the 2 sides everybody will be wanting to avoid the most from that pot IMO.


----------



## Tulf (Jul 7, 2013)

amazing Celtic!!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

That was bloody beautiful


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The Monster said:


> Pot 1: Arsenal - Manchester United - Chelsea - Bayern - Real Madrid - Barca - Benfica - Porto
> 
> Pot 2: PSG - Marseille - Schalke - Shakhter Donetsk - AC Milan - Juve - CSKA Moscow - Atletico Madrid
> 
> ...


Watch Man City draw Bayern, PSG & Napoli :lmao. Pot 2 is really strong though I gotta say. Like you said there really isn't any "easy" games. Even in Pot 3 the likes of City, Dortmund , Zenit & Leverkusen could cause a few problems.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I demand Schalke, Basel and Celtic.

Bayern, Juve, City and Sociedad plz.


----------



## Tulf (Jul 7, 2013)

I really want Dortmund.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

CGS said:


> Watch Man City draw Bayern, PSG & Napoli :lmao. Pot 2 is really strong though I gotta say. Like you said there really isn't any "easy" games. Even in Pot 3 the likes of City, Dortmund , Zenit & Leverkusen could cause a few problems.


Was just about post Man City getting another tough draw again this season. But out if all sides in pot 2 if you had to ask me who I thought were best side & worst to face from that pot it would be A Madrid IMO. I think they could go far this season they are more then capable of beating any top side on there day & they are set up perfectly for European football to. My dark horses to go far this season. Juve will not be a easy game either who are also in pot 2. Juve PSG & A Madrid from pot 2 are 3 worst sides Chelsea Man City Arsenal & Man Utd would want to avoid the most In the group stage IMO.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Benfica, CSKA Moskow and Austria Wien should be the easiest possible group for Dortmund imo.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaaaas!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We'll get PSG and Dortmund.

Everyone is against moyesy.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Man Utd, good old fashioned Battle of Britain 
Marseille, Travel Conveniences & easier of the 2 french teams (still probably beat us mind)
Dortmund, The Atmosphere's at both those games will be fucking amazing 

failing that then Arsenal, CSKA Moscow & Basel will do me nicely


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Monster said:


> Pot 1: Arsenal - Manchester United - Chelsea - Bayern - Real Madrid - Barca - Benfica - Porto
> 
> Pot 2: PSG - Marseille - Schalke - Shakhter Donetsk - AC Milan - Juve - CSKA Moscow - Atletico Madrid
> 
> ...


Tell you what, that pot 3 won't have many pushovers. Some tough away games in there.

And then add Napoli and RS in pot 4. Mmhmm.

Arsenal is due for a tough group. They've had some walks over the past few years. Guessing we'll draw....

Arsenal - Juventus - Zenit - Anderlecht

That won't be a fun draw. 

Hoping for Arsenal - Marseille - Basel - Wien


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd take schalke, Ajax and Celtic.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

United/PSG/Dortmund/Napoli. Let Moyes settle into the CL gently.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

united 2 get benefica, team that finished 2nd in switzerland that nobody ever heard of but has a winger thats great on FM, and the champions of some country that nobody ever heard of that somehow won 400 playoffs and fell ass firsts into the CL

yes i know benefica is in pot A. but somehow united will still get them because fuck you thats why


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

How the fuck are Dortmund in pot 3? Whatever their seeding system is, they need to fucking change it.

Prediction:

United
Atletico
Dortmund
Napoli

:moyes1

I think my eyes just shit themselves.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dortmund in pot 3 :lol

Runners up from last year, & should be in pot 1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Winners this year are coming from Pot 4.......


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Donnacha said:


> Winners this year are coming from Pot 4.......


Yep, Celtic are destined to win it due to the final being in Lisbon.

Cant beleive people on here doubted the GOAT last week.











Teams in order of preference(for us to get threw):

Pot 1: Benfica - Porto - Arsenal - Manchester United - Chelsea - Real Madrid - Barca - Bayern

Pot 2: CSKA Moscow - Marseille - Schalke - AC Milan - Atletico Madrid - Shakhter Donetsk - PSG - Juve

Pot 3: Olympiakos - Basel - Galatasary - Bayer Leverkusen - Zenit - Ajax - BvB - Manchester City


Would enjoy games against BvB and Real Madrid though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dortmund can't just waltz into Pot 1. Last year was the only time in like 10 years that they've done anything in Europe. They're good enough to beat teams in Pot 1 and Pot 2 anyway.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd be okay with seeing Dortmund again.

Had them a few years ago, I think.

Just would have to have two worse teams from pot 2/3


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

My heart wants Real, PSG and Dortmund just because they would be fucking amazing nights at Parkhead, but my head says Benfica, CSKA and Basel.

I'm happy either way tbh, the main thing is we're there again! Mon the hoops


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The best thing about these great Celtic European nights is the knowledge that Rangers fans have to endure watching it from the basements of hell.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> The best thing about these great Celtic European nights is the knowledge that Sevco fans have to endure watching it from the basements of hell.


Fixed


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Is it true that Rangers might be in administration again soon?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hoping for an easy draw for Olympiacos.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Ah, boring. No reason for that to be true either.


----------



## Mr.Sinister (Dec 11, 2007)

What time is the draw date EST?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TNA_WWE said:


> We'll get PSG and Dortmund.
> 
> Everyone is against moyesy.


No more Fergie to bribe UEFA into giving Man U a weak group to struggle out off :jesse


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Mikey Damage said:


> When is Spurs' CL match?
> 
> (going to enjoy this for one final season)


This is at least the fourth year in a row that it's been cool to say this is Arsenal's last season in CL for a while. And every year the Gunners prove them wrong.

The lack of benefit of the doubt the public gives this club is sickening. All you hear is negativity while Spurs and Liverpool - both woeful in comparison to Arsenal the last five years - are currently held up as examples of doing things the right way.

When Wenger says the fans are brainwashed, he's not wrong.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Good luck boys


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Juve & PSG in pot 2, Dortmund & City 3, Napoli in 4.:yum:

Pity you can't get Juve & Napoli in the same group. I hope we get Celtic in the same group as a British team, hopefully not United as we've seen that a few times. They've never had Chelsea or City and only played Arsenal in a qualifier. I want to see them battered and that cunt Lennon to suffer.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr.Sinister said:


> What time is the draw date EST?


1pm I believe.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Chelsea are destined to get drawn against Napoli. Special One vs Interim One


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Avoid Atletico/PSG/Juve/Dortmund/Napoli and I'm happy.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

practice draw had madrid/psg/us/napoli. no thank you.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kiz said:


> practice draw had madrid/psg/us/napoli. no thank you.






CGS said:


> Watch Man City draw Bayern, PSG & Napoli :lmao.


Close enough :kolo1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*City will get Benfica or Porto this year. *


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

City are due an easy draw. Would be nice to see Arsenal get a hard group for once


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Should be happy enough if we avoid Juve, PSG, Dortmund and Napoli. Would quite like to get Celtic just for the fun of it.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Would be nice for Man Utd to get a difficult group for once.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> Would be nice for Man Utd to get a difficult group for once.


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Atleast we might actually play our best team.

Arsenal also due a tough group they always seem to get some greek and frenchy team.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Arsenal & United should both get tough groups. Not death groups but challenging. At least it makes it more interesting.



Kiz said:


> practice draw had madrid/psg/us/napoli. no thank you.


You're due a nice one. Hopefully you get it easier this time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If we get a hard draw again, as Sports Moderator I am closing this thread down and we shall not be discussing Europe on this forum this year. I suspect Seabs will back this notion, as he's a smart man.

Seabs?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Last year we were awfully boring in the groups as it was a bit easy and the games were dross to watch so a strong side or two would be welcome imo.

Fairly certain we'll get dortmund and they'll make a big deal about kagawa on itv/sky.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> If we get a hard draw again, as Sports Moderator I am closing this thread down and we shall not be discussing Europe on this forum this year. I suspect Seabs will back this notion, as he's a smart man.
> 
> Seabs?


(Y)


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Quasi Juice said:


> Would be nice for Man Utd to get a difficult group for once.


Pfft, we had Basel two years ago.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I will take two things:

Chelsea 
Schalke 
Basel 
Not Napoli 

UEFAlona
PSG 
Dortmund
Napoli 

:cashley 

Seriously, hope we don't get a Dortmund/PSG/Juve, I don't want to think about them this early.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Arsenal, Juventus, Galatasary, Celtic. 
Man Utd, PSG, Zenit, Napoli.
Porto, Milan, Man City, Sociedad.
Chelsea, Atletico, Leverkusen, Anderlecht.

They'd be lovely!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd love barca in our group. gotta have at least one tough team

beyond that, get fucked.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

cut the bullshit, PULL THE BALLS

If Messi wins this I will never know.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

7 of the 8 teams in pot 1 have won the European Cup before. Who hasn't?






:wenger


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

STILL GOT IT

EDIT: YOU SON OF A BITCH ALEX!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca, milan, anderlect pls. 3 great clubs but still a manageable group.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

holy fuuuuuuuuuck get on with it already


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:wenger2


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Do we really need to draw the group as well?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

These waffer shows are more cringy than any reality show around today.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Billy is struggling here.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Billy McNeill looks like he escaped from the old peoples home. Holy fuck what an awful decision to put the poor guy up there.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's not that fucking hard, in all fairness. Why not bring him out earlier in the day to rehearse?

Christ...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's a fucking car crash.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Put this old Scottish Celtic fuck in a home immediately.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd like to add I'm only joking but he may need some form of home support from tonight onwards.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I know I shouldn't laugh but fuck me :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cruyff, now watch this guy work the balls.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wonder who they'll bring out next ffs


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That's how it's done Johan. Bit of a struggle but open & lift for camera without being told six times how to do it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bean Bin Beans... Benfica


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Arsenal & Chelsea can breathe for a while. United getting CSKA!


----------



## Mr.Sinister (Dec 11, 2007)

Barcelona and Milan are destined to play each other every year


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck is up with the balls today?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milan and Barca again? yeah ok seems legit.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> *Chelsea
> Schalke *
> Basel
> Not Napoli


:terry 

Please not DROGalatasaray now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Juve/Madrid :mark:


----------



## Mr.Sinister (Dec 11, 2007)

Madrid and Juventus...that will be a good game.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ooft, Juve/Real in the same group


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shaktar, I'll take that. Probably a scrappy draw away and hammer them at home.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I wanted Juve


----------



## Mr.Sinister (Dec 11, 2007)

Owen!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Madrid-Juventus sounds tasty


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Madrid
Juve
City?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Watch Man City get drawn into group B


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Barca/Milan again and oooh Juve/Madrid :mark:
United/Shaktar meh good for Moyes


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Dortmund or City in Group B. You can count on it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

TNA_WWE said:


> I wanted Juve


The possibility of Pogba scoring against us? Fuck that.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

City for B or H!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Chelsea
> Schalke
> Basel
> Not Napoli


:lmao :terry :cashley :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah better not mention his awful injury-stricken spell with Newcastle


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Basel, Shalke, Chelsea.

bama


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

This is the most he's touched a ball in 4 years.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shaktar and Leverkusen so far, nice.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

City for Group of Death!


----------



## Mr.Sinister (Dec 11, 2007)

Ajax always gets drawn into the tough groups.


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Munich vs City :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

City should beat CSKA home and away but they'll lose both games against Bayern.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Give Arsenal Napoli. It's no wonder they make the last 16 with the groups they usually get. Their ladies team could get through them usually.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

MyWord said:


> Munich vs City :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

PSH. Beat Dortmund two years in Dortmund. We can do that again. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ouch. ARSENLOL.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It happened. Arsenal, Dortmund & Napoli. Those two stronger now and Arsenal weaker. OOOOOOH!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arsenal :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shaktar, Leverkusen and Sociedad.

That'll do, pig. That'll do...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Shaktar, Leverkusen and Sociedad.
> 
> That'll do, pig. That'll do...


Can see us struggling vs the spanish side.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Napoli still got RAFA? 

I'm not concerned. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Napoli still got RAFA?
> 
> I'm not concerned.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Higuain :wenger2


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Celtic and Arsenal are fucked


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

could have been easier, but then again it could have been much worse, some tough games, especially away. No games will be easy.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Congrats on qualifying Celtic. Let the arse raping begin!:lmao


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Another inevitable Euro shagging for Neil Lennon's mob. Good.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The completed 8 groups are as follows:

Group A: Manchester United - S Donetsk - Bayer Leverkusen - Real Sociedad 
Group B: Real Madrid - Juve - Galatasary - Kobenhavn
Group C: Benfica - PSG - Olympiakos - Anderlecht 
Group D: Bayern Munich - CSKA Moscow - Manchester City - Viktoria Plzen
Group E: Chelsea - Schalke - Basel - Steaua Bucuresti 
Group F: Arsenal - Marseille - BvB - Napoli 
Group G: Porto - A Madrid - Zenit - Austria Wien
Group H: Barcelona - AC Milan - Ajax - Celtic


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Nige™ said:


> Congrats on qualifying Celtic. Let the arse raping begin!:lmao


Everyone was saying that last year. And in 2008. And 2007...

I wanted someone different though. I don't give a fuck how hard a group it is, I'm just sick of the sight of Barca and Milan. Oh well!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

For once let Ajax qualify ffs.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Nige™ said:


> It happened. Arsenal, Dortmund & Napoli. Those two stronger now and Arsenal weaker. OOOOOOH!!


You don't know what Arsenal's squad is going to look like in a week whereas Dortmund & Napoli have likely wrapped up their summers.

Like all Arsenal haters, you'll underestimate them again on some level.


----------



## Tulf (Jul 7, 2013)

Holy shit that is unreal.


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Group A: Manchester United, Shakhtar Donetsk
Group B: Real Madrid, Juventus, 
Group C: Benfica, Paris St-Germain, 
Group D: Bayern Munich, Manchester City
Group E: Chelsea, Schalke
Group F: Arsenal, Borussia Dortmund
Group G: Porto, Atletico Madrid
Group H: Barcelona, AC Milan

To go through imo


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Brickhouse is right!

*flexes*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope arsenal do go through, we could do with an easy knockout game :moyes2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LMAO Arsenal :wenger2

R.I.P Celtic

Great group for Chelsea, City might actually get out of the group for once, and Moyes will flop.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Its ok, we're THE CELTIC WE CAN FIGHT THROUGH ANYTH....


Oh who am I kidding? We're fucked


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

got the best we could've hoped for. we'll push bayern and we really should be winning vs moscow and plzen. no more excuses this season.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Arsenal fans should welcome this. It creates a greater urgency to splash the cash before Monday.

No one will be laughing at them if they snag Ozil and Di Maria and they would immediately hop Napoli and BVB as odds-on favorites in Group F.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Chelsea vs. Shalke
Man City vs. Bayern
Man United vs. Bayer Leverkusen
Arsenal vs. Dortmund

It's WW2 all over again.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Donnacha said:


> LMAO Arsenal :wenger2
> 
> R.I.P Celtic
> 
> Great group for Chelsea, City might actually get out of the group for once,* and Moyes will flop*.


Atleast he'd have participated :torres


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BrickHouse said:


> Arsenal fans should welcome this. It creates a greater urgency to splash the cash before Monday.
> 
> No one will be laughing at them if they snag Ozil and Di Maria and they would immediately hop Napoli and *BVB* as odds-on favorites in Group F.


:lmao

Fucking no chance are they finishing above Dortmund.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Group H :bron4

Dortmund to not give a fuck and beat everyone. :


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

BrickHouse said:


> No one will be laughing at them if they snag *Ozil and Di Maria* and they would immediately hop Napoli and BVB as odds-on favorites in Group F.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Happy with that group. UEFA did the right thing.



Mikey Damage said:


> PSH. Beat Dortmund two years in Dortmund. We can do that again.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Drew 1-1. And that was before they got to grips with Europe.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

God™;23270825 said:


> Chelsea vs. Shalke
> Man City vs. Bayern
> Man United vs. Bayer Leverkusen
> Arsenal vs. Dortmund
> ...












Chelsea, United and Arsenal have americans/russians involved in their clubs doesn't look good for ze germans.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

BrickHouse said:


> Arsenal fans should welcome this. It creates a greater urgency to splash the cash before Monday.
> 
> *No one will be laughing at them if they snag Ozil and Di Maria and they would immediately hop* Napoli and *BVB* as odds-on favorites in Group F.












Good one


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It's a tough group, but no one will be expecting us to qualify, so we don't really have anything to lose.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

We're coming last.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

arsenal gonna be gunning hard for that champions league top 4


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Fucking no chance are they finishing above Dortmund.


Laugh it up, hyena boy.

Every year the death of Arsenal's streaks in the top four and knockout stages are predicted. And every year they have been wrong. History is not on your side.

Also keep in mind that Arsenal dominated Dortmund two years ago during a season in which BVB won the German double.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That was before Dortmund got really fucking good in Europe and smashed Madrid, City and more


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

TNA_WWE said:


> Atleast he'd have participated :torres


Dat Participating Trophy :wenger2 :kompany


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Arsenal can absolutely get through. They beat Dortmund twice two years ago. Although that was largely down to the GOAT.

:rvp

Still. They can finish ahead of Napoli if they perform. It's a brilliant group though, even Marseille will get some points.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretty fantastic group for City. More valuable experience against an elite side alongside two no-hopers, although if they play like last season then CSKA could advance.

Looking good for Arsenal. The Europa League is a competition they can get their teeth into. :brodgers

I'd be quite happy with that draw if I was a Celtic fan. Three historic teams in three wonderful cities. Enjoy the ride.

Muh BRodgers. :jose


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Blah blah blah. 

We weren't supposed to finish 4th. We weren't supposed to beat Fenerbache. 

We will finish top two. Maybe not first but we will be through to the final 16. 

Laugh it up. We are short on numbers but our top XI can match the group. Did last year when they beat Bayern at Allanz. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Arsenal can absolutely get through. T*hey beat Dortmund twice two years ago.* Although that was largely down to the GOAT.
> 
> :rvp
> 
> Still. They can finish ahead of Napoli if they perform. It's a brilliant group though, even Marseille will get some points.


Are you sure?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

has a top seed/pot a team finished bottom in their group before?

there's a real chance arsenal could do it. that's one of the hardest groups drawn in cl history.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

By the way...

What group are Spurs in? They get a tough draw? 

wens

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Why are Arsenal fans the most deluded? Madeleine McCann has been missing for a shorter amount of time since Arsenal last won a thing. (Not sure how accurate that is)


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Arsenal can absolutely get through. They beat Dortmund twice two years ago. Although that was largely down to the GOAT.
> 
> :rvp
> 
> Still. They can finish ahead of Napoli if they perform. It's a brilliant group though, even Marseille will get some points.


They didn't beat Dortmund twice. Dortmund got a Draw at home.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

sliplink said:


> They didn't beat Dortmund twice. Dortmund got a Draw at home.


Perisic the scorer if i remember correctly to get the draw.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

JOAL.COM said:


> That was before Dortmund got really fucking good in Europe and smashed Madrid, City and more


It was the same side as last year minus Reus but plus Kagawa.

Before they got "really fucking good"? Who is to say what season was the abberation? And there is simply no replacing Goetze long-term.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ever heard of this thing called experience?

They fell ass first into Europe. Took them a season to get used to it, but when they did, they became merciless

and their new signings are pretty great



Mikey Damage said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> We weren't supposed to finish 4th. We weren't supposed to beat Fenerbache.
> 
> ...


when it didnt matter


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

BrickHouse said:


> It was the same side as last year minus Reus but plus Kagawa.
> 
> Before they got "really fucking good"? Who is to say what season was the abberation? And there is simply no replacing Goetze long-term.


You really don't grasp how different europe is to domestic games do you? it was clear last season how much dortmund improved in europe.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Kiz said:


> has a top seed/pot a team finished bottom in their group before?
> 
> there's a real chance arsenal could do it. that's one of the hardest groups drawn in cl history.


Oh please. If Marseille wasn't the weakest team in Pot B, they were close. No chance Arsenal or anyone finish below them.

And last year's Real, BVB, City and Ajax was a waaaaay tougher group than this.


----------



## Tulf (Jul 7, 2013)

Will hopefully be going to atleast a couple of the group games, cannot wait, we again have nothing to lose.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Didn't matter? One more goal and its off to extra time. 

If someone wants to say Dortmund are through fine but Napoli? Meh. Beatable. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BrickHouse said:


> Oh please. If Marseille wasn't the weakest team in Pot B, they were close. No chance Arsenal or anyone finish below them.
> 
> And last year's Real, BVB, City and Ajax was a waaaaay tougher group than this.


you obviously haven't watched marseille this season

and that's why i said ONE OF THE


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> *I demand Schalke, Basel* and Celtic.
> 
> Bayern, Juve, City and Sociedad plz.





Rock316AE said:


> I will take two things:
> 
> *Chelsea
> Schalke
> ...


Damn, these Chelsea guys are GOATS (Y)

Pretty satisfied with the draw to be honest.

:lmao :lmao :lmao @Arsenal :wenger2

Madrid/Juve :mark:


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

JOAL.COM said:


> Ever heard of this thing called experience?
> 
> They fell ass first into Europe. Took them a season to get used to it, but when they did, they became merciless


Actually took us 2 seasons to get used to it. The Euro-League season prior was the first time with Klopp in Europe (unless you count the Play-Off disaster against Udinese when Klopp just got to Dortmund) and we went out against Sevilla and PSG. At the time, many players that are playing here now, where already under contract (Weidenfeller, Subotic, Hummels, Piszceck, Schmelzer, Sahin, Kehl, Blaszczykowski, Großkreutz).


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Tulf said:


> Will hopefully be going to atleast a couple of the group games, cannot wait, we again have nothing to lose.


That's the way I'm looking at it, expect nothing and just enjoy the occasion. Celtic Park will be fucking bouncing for those 3 nights!

And those away trips too. Part of me wanted some different teams for a change but I can't complain, I'd rather be travelling to Milan and Amsterdam than Stranraer and Elgin :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Arsenal fans gonna be upset.



Kiz said:


> has a top seed/pot a team finished bottom in their group before?
> 
> there's a real chance arsenal could do it. that's one of the hardest groups drawn in cl history.


United in 2005-06.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

TNA_WWE said:


> You really don't grasp how different europe is to domestic games do you? it was clear last season how much dortmund improved in europe.


Fine. That doesn't mean Arsenal could not challenge them over a mere six games if they spend big this weekend.

And Gunners don't need to top BVB to go through. This idea that Arsenal (even built as is) should be quaking in fear of Napoli is overblown. Higuain will be EXPOSED with inferior playmakers behind him.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Just remembered Marseille have Payet now to link up with Valbuena :moyes1 4th place incoming.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Kiz said:


> you obviously haven't watched marseille this season


Wake me up when they play PSG and Monaco.

At least half of Ligue 1 is garbage.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

BrickHouse said:


> Wake me up when they play PSG and Monaco.
> 
> At least half of Ligue 1 is garbage.


Ugh, that's such a boring 'on paper' view, imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BrickHouse said:


> Wake me up when they play PSG and Monaco.
> 
> At least half of Ligue 1 is garbage.


is this the same psg who have drawn more than they've won against 'garbage' teams


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Meh. Its three weeks into the season. 

Other than the Villa game, Arsenal smashed Fulham and Fener. So what's the point of talking up season form? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AC Milan fucking again.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Kiz said:


> is this the same psg who have drawn more than they've won against 'garbage' teams


My God. Ever heard of the term "sample size"?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

BrickHouse said:


> Wake me up when they play PSG and Monaco.
> 
> At least half of Ligue 1 is garbage.


Pedretti calls bullshit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BrickHouse said:


> My God. Ever heard of the term "sample size"?


my god. the sample size is the same.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Arsenal are being doubted again. Predictable. Would have thought people would be a lot more careful when writing us off. Wenger has dished out a lot of humble pie in his career. :yum:

:wenger2

Anyway, still a fun group. Top class opponent in Dortmund, strong opponent in Napoli and a decent Marseille team. If we get through, great. If not, whatever. Nobody believes in us to win the Cup anyway, including Arsenal fans, so it really doesn't make a lick of difference whether we're out first round or the last 16.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

*Full Fixtures List*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Could you edit that list of fixtures into the OP please, Nazzac?

:lelbron


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

There's no brakes on the Group H rape train.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Kiz said:


> my god. the sample size is the same.


You're ... not terribly bright. Other people can tell you why.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Amazing how failed suicide attempts one man can have in 4 hours, I've tried to Overdosing on Viagra pills, Jumping through a bottom floor window, Stabbing myself with a spoon, jumping in front of a parked car, drowning myself in a millimetre of water and shooting myself with my little cousins toy gun all because I don't want to see my beloved Celtic get brutally gangbanged by Europe's top teams and despite all that I couldn't even manage a hospital visit.

But yeah it's a tough tough tough group and it's all well and good saying we did this that and the other in year x, y and z but this is too much to ask even to qualify for the Europa League in 3'rd place but like others have said after the Away tie to Karagandy I'm just happy to be there and the cash raised from this summer's transfers and the CL income will come in very handy for us for wiping out any remaining debt and of course bringing in players.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Ruckus said:


> Arsenal are being doubted again. Predictable. Would have thought people would be a lot more careful when writing us off. Wenger has dished out a lot of humble pie in his career. :yum:
> 
> :wenger2


To recap, three straight seasons of "LOL Arsenal won't get in the top four this year" (wrong, wrong, wrong). "LOL Arsenal is gonna get knocked out by Udinese" in 2011 (wrong). "LOL Arsenal drew Fenerbahce they're not even gonna make the group stage" this year (wrong). 

These imbeciles can't help themselves.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

This BrickHouse character is a hilarious addition. Stringer/D'Angelo re-registered?




JD=JohnDorian said:


> It's a tough group, but no one will be expecting us to qualify, so we don't really have anything to lose.


Except 6 games ique2


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

haribo said:


> This BrickHouse character is a hilarious addition.


What have I said that was wrong?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BrickHouse said:


> Arsenal fans should welcome this. It creates a greater urgency to splash the cash before Monday.
> 
> No one will be laughing at them if they snag Ozil and Di Maria and they would immediately hop Napoli and BVB as odds-on favorites in Group F.


If you think that makes arsenal better then Dortmund then :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

RIBERY

Satisfied with the draw, can't possibly finish out of the top 2.
Olympiacos can also qualify, not the hardest group in the world or anything. City should also finally qualify.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Gambit said:


> If you think that makes arsenal better then Dortmund then :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


A Dortmund without Goetze? You may disagree but it's not laughable unless you are a slave to perceptions formed in last season only. 

Look, I think Dortmund will be very tough. They are clearly the group favorites as of now. But if Arsenal is not a stronger side than Napoli (who I think will be seriously overrated as Higuain is no Cavini) and Marseille they will have no one but themselves to blame. Real castoffs are there for the taking and they probably wouldn't mind selling them to a London club to make Mourinho's life a little less pleasant at Chelsea.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

At best Arsenal Will finish 2nd and even then it may only come down to head to head decision. There squad lacks so much depth and everyone is falling injured. By mid October they really will struggle


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Anything can happen in such a tournament, I wouldn't be surprised if Arsenal finish 1st even though I think BVB will.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

We'll go in dry on Marseille and Napoli.

Don't worry. 

Barca. See you in the final 16. Again.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We could easily go out we shouldn't but who knows, no need to be so touchy brickhouse and other gunners.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Challenging group but one we should finish top of. Great chance for Sociedad to qualify though. 

Arsenal could finish bottom as easily as they could finish 1st or 2nd of their group. Brilliant group. Any 4 could easily go through. 

Chelsea with that stupidly easy group. Fecking heck.

City/Bayern will be fun. There's no hope for them in Europe if they don't get through that group.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Who is touchy?

I'm not touchy. I WILL SHOW YOU TOUCHY, COME OVER TO MY HOUSE WITH SOME ALCOHOL AT 2AM.

Oh, you'll see touchy. :kobe4


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

TNA_WWE said:


> We could easily go out we shouldn't but who knows, no need to be so touchy brickhouse and other gunners.


I am touchy because I am sick of the people who laugh at Arsenal. They are never humbled when they are proven wrong.

They merely ignore their incorrect prediction and mock not having a trophy. That's their annual routine - predict ultimate doom and gloom when a challenge is faced and then shift the goalposts when things turn out better than they said for AFC.

All this laughing at a side that is 12-2-1 in their last 15 games. It's sub-mental.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Has Alex turned you Mikey?


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

If it's not injuries then it's the Ric Flair cut-jobs every single week by one player that forces him off the field. I'm not a huge fan of this draw, while it wouldn't shock me in the slightest if Arsenal advanced, it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if they finished 3rd or even 4th. So that makes for a scary couple of months for the Matchdays.

Also, it's been said before, but fuck it...Bayern/City & Juve/Madrid/Gala will be fantastic to watch. Poor Celtic & Ajax, but there always seems to be a group with 4 'smaller' teams in it, making for an interesting spot in the Last 16, then there's one with one giant and 3 smaller teams (Group C & G). It's really odd.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Dortmund are still a huge threat without Götze. Don't think his absence would affect them all that much. Klopp is a great manager and he has made decent signings so far. Aubameyang and Henrikh Mkhitaryan are great signings that will fill in the void Gotze left if they fit into the team. It's not the first time they've lost their star players anyway.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

CGS said:


> At best Arsenal Will finish 2nd and even then it may only come down to head to head decision. There squad lacks so much depth and everyone is falling injured. By mid October they really will struggle


So what, you think the side they have today will be the same one they will have Tuesday?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BrickHouse said:


> So what, you think the side they have today will be the same one they will have Tuesday?


Well with only 4 days left I don't see Wenger making a huge effort to spend money


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

CGS said:


> Well with only 4 days left I don't see Wenger making a huge effort to spend money


You know waiting until the tail-end is by design at this point, right? That's always when there is the most activity in the window.

Not spending money at this point is untenable for the position the club is in (no transfer fees yet, a reported surplus, plenty of injuries and now a very tough group to contend with).


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BrickHouse said:


> You know waiting until the tail-end is by design at this point, right? That's always when there is the most activity in the window.
> 
> Not spending money at this point is untenable for the position the club is in (no transfer fees yet, a reported surplus, plenty of injuries and now a very tough group to contend with).


And waiting right till the end is fine when you just need an additional one or two guys to really tie up any lose ends. But when your in a position like Arsenal with a very low depth count, new players getting injured at a fast rate and your closet competitors actually making key signings you really shouldn't be waiting until the last day or two to be doing serious business


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Chelsea/Steaua agajn? No chance for the englishguys agajn


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Srdjan99 said:


> Chelsea/Steaua agajn? No chance for the englishguys agajn


Because Steaua knocked us out last time?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

This time everything is going to be different. We have new and better players and still that great coach


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yes. This time we're beating you at your stadium too.

Who was the last team to amass 18pts in the group stage?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Keep dreamin


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ooooookay then

you know whats the difference between Arsenal and Dortmund?

Balls

Jurgen Klopp has fucking balls. Wenger doesnt. Atleast not anymore

Both teams have had departures since they last met. No doubt both teams have lost players since then. Dortmund lost Gotze, Shinji Kagawa, Lucas Barrios. Arsenal lost RVP, song and a few more I cant bother to remember because i dont care.

The difference is the transformation since then. Dortmund have gone strength to strength. In response to getting knocked out of the group stages, they got fucking Marco fucking Reus. Arguably one of the finest players on earth right now. Absolute world class in every sense of the word. Robert Lewandowski is arguably in the top strikers in Europe. Every person on that team has gotten better with experience, reaching as far as the champions league final last season. And after losing that final, they signed Aubameyang and Henrikh Mkhitaryan, two absolutely fantastic players that are sure to be vital in the future

Klopp understands to play the game, you need to pay. You need to sign. You need to be smart. You need to show ambition, learn from your weaknesses, and show some fucking balls. Which he did. Despite losing Gotze he arguably replenished the squad and hes thrown down the gauntlet to Bayern. He isnt going to roll over and let them win.

Wenger on the other hand, is a fucking bitch. The fact that he willingly sold his top striker to United is proof of that. Gotze is a bastard, Klopp had no control over that. But atleast he had the sense to rebuild and make an even stronger team

Can you honestly say Arsenal is a stronger force today than it was in 2011?

Klopp is the manager Wenger was supposed to be. Youth. Development. Attractive football. Power to the people. He is the fucking man. He has ambition, drive, and the determination to win it all.

Can you say the same about Wenger?


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Joel said:


> Yes. This time we're beating you at your stadium too.
> 
> Who was the last team to amass 18pts in the group stage?



Barcelona 02/03


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BrickHouse said:


> You know waiting until the tail-end is by design at this point, right? That's always when there is the most activity in the window.


Absolute nonsense. It's not by design at all. If that was the case they'd have waited to bid for Cabaye, Suarez & Higgy until the end. The last time Arsenal did that they ended up with Santos & Park. It's desperation time leaving all business until the end and valuations go up massively.

Clubs are sensible and get their business done quickly in time for the start of the season or as close as possible, not leaving until a race against time and paying over the odds.

We've needed an Arsenal fan who has a massive chip on his shoulder for a while. We've certainly got a cracker here if he is indeed an Arsenal fan, posting from up Arsense's backside! #8yearsandcountingsaysitall

Will finishing 4th in the group be counted as a trophy here too?!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wenger is a cunt. 

I support and love the players currently in the squad. The manager? He can fuck off. I thought this much was apparent. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The one thing I Can't wait for when its Benfica vs PSG in Paris is how the PSG players will react when most of their stadium is full of Benfica fans LOL


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> Yes. This time we're beating you at your stadium too.
> 
> Who was the last team to amass 18pts in the group stage?


Madrid in 2011-12.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Juve going to bend Madrid over and finish first :mark:


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Madrid in 2011-12.


Yup. With the best ever GD too, I believe.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Nige™;23285825 said:


> The last time Arsenal did that they ended up with Santos & Park.


Or Arteta and Mertesacker, but hey.



Nige™;23285825 said:


> Clubs are sensible and get their business done quickly in time for the start of the season or as close as possible, not leaving until a race against time and paying over the odds.


So Manchester United are in the unsensible category too? One player purchased this summer (youngster on the cheap).




Nige™;23285825 said:


> Will finishing 4th in the group be counted as a trophy here too?!


Dunno. Did mathematically avoiding relegation to League 1 very deep into last season warrant one for your Riversiders?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Mertesacker has one alarmingly bad game every 4 or 5, Man Utd won the league with this squad by 11 points and Blackburn are run by chicken lovers and had 300 managers before Christmas.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BrickHouse said:


> So Manchester United are in the unsensible category too? One player purchased this summer (youngster on the cheap).


United have been trying all summer and failed. The point I was making was about leaving it late by design as you put it. United haven't purposefully left it late. Arsenal haven't either but doing so like you said is stupid. It's desperate. The valuations go up, it's a race against the clock and clubs won't usually want to sell at the last minute. That's why saying it's by design was ridiculous.



BrickHouse said:


> Dunno. Did mathematically avoiding relegation to League 1 very deep into last season warrant one for your Riversiders?


Turning it on to Blackburn and making it personal, I'm flattered. We're run to shit and I can admit how embarrassing we've been unlike some people when it comes to their club. Yes we were lucky, but there was one bright spark to last season.










Not bad for a team who just avoided qualifying for the Johnstone's Paint Trophy & League One huh?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BrickHouse said:


> Or Arteta and Mertesacker, but hey.
> 
> 
> So Manchester United are in the unsensible category too? One player purchased this summer (youngster on the cheap).
> ...


Not sure what I find more hilarious you thinking arsenal are close to as good as Dortmund or you thinking buying players last minute is a good idea lol. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Tough groups, yes. But I'm damn excited. Arsenal/Dortmund and Arsenal/Napoli are going to be incredible. And, easy peazy here, we're either topping our group or finishing third. Either way, I won't mind. We're not getting past the last 16 in the CL--where even if we top the group, we'd get Madrid or Juve--and EL is something we can win. We won't finish 4th. Jeez.

And, in case people haven't figured out yet, we do well against teams that attack. Dortmund attack and Napoli aren't exactly defensive.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Tough groups, yes. But I'm damn excited. Arsenal/Dortmund and Arsenal/Napoli are going to be incredible. And, easy peazy here, we're either topping our group or finishing third. Either way, I won't mind. We're not getting past the last 16 in the CL--where even if we top the group, we'd get Madrid or Juve--and *EL is something we can win*. We won't finish 4th. Jeez.
> 
> And, in case people haven't figured out yet, we do well against teams that attack. Dortmund attack and Napoli aren't exactly defensive.


You sure about that? :kobe8

Arsenal can get through. It's just an incredibly tough group. I think Dortmund wins it. But you know, it's not set in stone and unlike last year, this year they'll be expected to win it, so you never know. Would LOL if Marseille won it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> You sure about that? :kobe8
> 
> Arsenal can get through. It's just an incredibly tough group. I think Dortmund wins it. But you know, it's not set in stone and unlike last year, this year they'll be expected to win it, so you never know. Would LOL if Marseille won it.


Well, at least we have better odds of winning it over the CL or the PL. :wenger

Can't see Marseille doing anything worthwhile. Napoli and Dortmund away will be the big games for us, but I expect us to beat Dortmund and Napoli *both* at the Emirates. I'm not too fussed honestly. As I said, we won't be winning the CL and in the KO stages, we will get Madrid/Juve (we always get the toughest ones), so even if we bow out to EL, I would find it refreshing to watch us in a competition where nothing is written in stone.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Is Lahm seriously playing as defensive mid tonight? Fuck off Pep.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, D Luiz, Cole; Ramires, Lampard (c); Hazard, Oscar, Schurrle; *Torres*

Like... Why? WHY?!

Mata and Lukaku on the bench... I don't fucking know anymore. I really don't.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Any chance Samu will be in the Chelsea squad for tonight? 

Would love to see him take it home for Chelsea.

Edit: I guess not.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Joel said:


> Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, D Luiz, Cole; Ramires, Lampard (c); Hazard, Oscar, Schurrle; *Torres*
> 
> Like... Why? WHY?!
> 
> Mata and Lukaku on the bench... I don't fucking know anymore. I really don't.


:jose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Torres to score a hattrick and be the top scorer of yet _another_ tournament. :torres


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Is mata not starting again?

edit, i guess not :torres


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I really don't understand why managers still give Torres chances.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Any U.S. channels other than Fox Deportes showing the Supercup live? 
This is some B.S., man, even Fox Soccer and BeiN are showing some old-ass CL games... And I don't have Fox Deportes. :jose


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Ugh, Lampard starting in midfield with Ramires. We're going to get passed off the park. At least give Mikel a start if we're just going to defend for 90 minutes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't know anymore.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ridiculous that Terry isn't starting, if it's not an injury, there's no explanation to playing Luiz who didn't play a minute this season so far. For the first time in two years we actually have an organized defence and a clear leading figure in Terry playing regularly. Terrible decision. 

If it was just another game and he wants to give players some rest, fine. But we're playing the best team in the world and we have two weeks of rest until the next PL game anyway. I was behind every decision Jose made so far but there's absolutely no reason to do this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lahm as CDM? Surely not.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

How is Luiz fit to start and Mata not?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TORRESGOAT

OH MY DAYS WHAT A PLAY


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

What a move, what a goal! :torres


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Joel said:


> Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, D Luiz, Cole; Ramires, Lampard (c); Hazard, Oscar, Schurrle; *Torres*
> 
> Like... Why? WHY?!
> 
> Mata and Lukaku on the bench... I don't fucking know anymore. I really don't.


:torres


Hamada said:


> :jose


:torres


CGS said:


> I really don't understand why managers still give Torres chances.


:torres


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:nando


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Razor King said:


> We're not getting past the last 16 in the CL--where even if we top the group, we'd get Madrid or Juve


You don't even know how the knockout phase draw works in CL. :faint: Kind of hard to take the rest of your post seriously.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

You do know Juve/Real are in the same group? He's saying that with Arsenal's luck they'd end up getting the runner up of that group in the last 16.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea actually look good here. I don't know what's happening.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

put everyone in the back half, defend deep, break wide

yep, jose mourinho is managing.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

SJFC said:


> You do know Juve/Real are in the same group? He's saying that with Arsenal's luck they'd end up getting the runner up of that group in the last 16.


He said it in an absolute, like he thought the winners and runner-ups auto-link to other groups like they do in the World Cup.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Some very good work. Cole and Hazard on Robben, Lampard on Lahm. Tactically we're looking great and that's classic Mourinho. 

Defensively, I was hoping that we will never see the vulnerable Luiz/Cahill partnership again. Two clear chances for Muller and Ribery but other than that, decent. Still no reason for Terry not to start this game. 

Hazard and Schurrle again doing great job on the wings and that was a fantastic counter attack.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

id like Azpi to get some minutes. Put him on the right and put Bran in the center with luiz. Its our strongest backline


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

christ, listening to Carragher is like sticking a butcher's knife inside your ear.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Well that was quick.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea going down.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Cahill is a joke!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

top strike, ordinary keeping.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JOAL.COM said:


> id like Azpi to get some minutes. Put him on the right and put Bran in the center with luiz. Its our strongest backline


Bran is terrible at centre back.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He's good with Luiz

Bare minimum, hes better than Cahill


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Great game so far with two superb goals.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO OSCAR


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Oscar :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Talk about screwing up.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

The keeper even dived before Oscar shot the ball and he still shot it straight at the keeper.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel, Bran is way better the fucking average Cahill! Bran is pretty solid at CB bar last season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Ramires


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nasty. very nasty tackle there. torres with one earlier too.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not laughing EGame.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

That Ramires tackle was horrible... wasn't it? 

My eyesight tells me yes, but Townsend tells me no, he was extremely unfortunate to be sent off.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HAZZZAAARRRRRRRDDDDDD


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO NEUER 

Once Ter Stegen joins us Neuer's German career will be over.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> Joel, Bran is way better the fucking average Cahill! Bran is pretty solid at CB bar last season.


Debatable that he is better at CB than Cahill. As average as Cahill is, Ivanovic is a mistake machine at centre back.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

John Terry will be getting his kit ready.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This match. :datass


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea are so fucking good at defending against Bayern lol.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Entire team is kicking ass

Cahill is UNBEATABLE in the air right now. Oscar with his absurd tight dribbling skills. Luiz just bossing defence. Cole shut down the left. Lukaku is just throwing Dante around. And Hazard. JESUS

Whether or not we win, Jose finally has the team ticking the way its supposed to be


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hold onto your butts. 

Fucking great game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Better add CECH to that list


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus, this is the CL final all over again.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

A WILD NEUER APPEARS


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

:lmao Neuer's header


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cech clearly proving that top GKs are useless. Right, Arsene?

:wenger2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

JOSE GOATING


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ok so neuer is insane


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JESUS CHRIST CECH


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Holy fuck. Cech is GOATing.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cech MOTM 

No matter what happens from now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

CECH YOU GOD


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Jose Hulking up on the touchline


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

PUT THE BALL IN THE TOP CORNER, BAYERN. GAWD.

HE CANNOT REACH IT THERE.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

HOLY SHIT AT THAT LAST GOAL.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MOTHERFUCKERS :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, stolen.

Unfair to Chelsea. So good on this day.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

YES

:lmao

FUCKING CRUEL THOUGH


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

WOWWWWW


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaand we're fucked


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

What a game! Martinez with that shot clock cheese!


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

OMFG :lmao :lmao

This game is ridiculous. You have to love football.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

This game is just insane.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We still got this.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

no we dont

no hazard. no DROGBA. :terry1


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

These games are so, so good. GET HYPE. 

Chelsea with 'dat 04-05 Liverpool tier defending until the very last kick.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ramires suspended for the next CL match.

That's kinda silly.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, new plan. We secretly replace Lukaku with Drogba. If anyone notices, call them racist


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Terry needs to take the first.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Good penalty from Luiz.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Luiz with dem thunderbolts


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fucking tense. :mark:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Lampard goes left? What is this wizardry?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUARKKKK


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:cashley

lucky as fuck


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cole, and Shaqiri fortunate.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Someone miss plz.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jesus Shaqiri.. 

'Lukaku' is up.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DROGBA LUKAKU

BAYERNS REVENGE


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

AGENT LUKAKU fluffs It :ti


WOAT penalty


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Could see that happening a mile away. Shaquiri's should have been saved and Lukaku's was terrible.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Way to make it obvious, Lukaku.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

LUKAKU BERBA'D IT :lmao


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, he's no Drogba


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Utter pish from Lukaku.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

you knew Lukaku was going to miss from that run up


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Torres would have scored one.......


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lolkaku.

Thanks, Bayern. Can't stand Mourinho.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

At least Mou has a reason to keep him out of the team. Hopeless spotkick.

Jose's penalty record has got to be approaching hilariously bad by now, surely?

GG both teams.

:jose


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

At least I can finally go to bed now.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

As much as I like Lukaku, I hate that fucking shitty penalty style. Kroos wasn't too disimilar. Shame Cech isn't the best penalty saving goalkeeper.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

What. The. Fuck.

This game, I swear. Fucking legendary.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

What an amazing game. Huge props to Chelsea, very impressive display especially with ten men. Astonishing goalkeepers on both sides, felt really bad for Lukaku. I think if we want to contest for the CL again we need to vastly improve in a lot of areas.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lukaku wil never forget that one.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Shame about Lukaku, but hes young. He'll learn. When didier was his age, he wasnt even pro yet



CokaCoola said:


> As much as I like Lukaku, I hate that fucking shitty penalty style. Kroos wasn't too disimilar. Shame Cech isn't the best penalty saving goalkeeper.


except he is

hes the reason we won the game vs Bayern in the CL


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

JOAL.COM said:


> except he is
> 
> hes the reason we won the game vs Bayern in the CL


So? He's not David James bruv.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Such a stupid penalty from Lukaku.

Luiz has the right idea. Pick a corner and fucking blast the thing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Give him a break, hes twenty

Penalty taking grows with experience and age. just imagine what he will be like when hes Didier's age

Proud of the entire team. We took on the champions of europe and took them to the very last secod


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> What an amazing game. Huge props to Chelsea, very impressive display especially with ten men. Astonishing goalkeepers on both sides, felt really bad for Lukaku. I think if we want to contest for the CL again we need to vastly improve in a lot of areas.


Aye, good game man. Better team won it this time.

Glad to see we're looking better defensively. Just a shame that we couldn't hold out for a few more seconds. Still think we have to do a lot going forward. Yes, Bayern are brilliant and the best in Europe, but we got to be making more chances and having a little bit more of the ball.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

To be fair to Lukaku, I've seen Messi take those sorts of pens before and score... Still, wouldn't advise it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally I'm really happy with this game

we're finally finding our groove. Imagine how good we'll be with more time, Eto'o, Mata and Willian


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Tremendous game.

Not a fan of any of the frills and silliness when taking penalties. Get your head down and put your foot through it.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> Aye, good game man. Better team won it this time.
> 
> Glad to see we're looking better defensively. Just a shame that we couldn't hold out for a few more seconds. Still think we have to do a lot going forward. Yes, Bayern are brilliant and the best in Europe, but we got to be making more chances and having a little bit more of the ball.


I think Chelsea had a very smart gameplan, to defend well and try to hit us on the break with the ridiculous Hazard.

We equalised thanks to a lot of luck actually, final minutes all we did was long balls which should have been cleared by the Chelsea defence.

Also I wanna say, amazing and well timed substitutions by Mou. Chelsea could have won if they were a little bit more lucky and clinical, I guess lady luck repayed us for the bad luck 2 years ago .:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JOAL.COM said:


> Give him a break, hes twenty
> 
> Penalty taking grows with experience and age. just imagine what he will be like when hes Didier's age
> 
> Proud of the entire team. We took on the champions of europe and took them to the very last secod


I like Lukaku but you don't need that much experience to know you shouldn't feather-touch a penalty. It's footballing common sense.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

For such a powerful team, Bayern have been looking very beatable.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I think Chelsea had a very smart gameplan, to defend well and try to hit us on the break with the ridiculous Hazard.
> 
> We equalised thanks to a lot of luck actually, final minutes all we did was long balls which should have been cleared by the Chelsea defence.
> 
> Also I wanna say, amazing and well timed substitutions by Mou. Chelsea could have won if they were a little bit more lucky and clinical, I guess lady luck repayed us for the bad luck 2 years ago .:


Indeed 

With Pep and Jose they maybe another part to this Bayern/Chelsea story this season.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Immense game. Had no idea what was going to happen, but that Martinez goal at death was too awesome for words.

Team still needs to improve to get the best out of our dual CAM pairings because we play mostly on the sides and rarely through the middle, so having two CAMs and not changing the system feels weird. Might as well be playing with 10 players.

(Y) on another trophy tho.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great game. So close but the team fought every second and showed incredible character, proud of them. It also gives even more hope for the season. Can't wait for the CL.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Benteke > LucackDERP :darren



Joel said:


> Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, D Luiz, Cole; Ramires, Lampard (c); Hazard, Oscar, Schurrle; *Torres*
> 
> Like... Why? WHY?!
> 
> Mata and Lukaku on the bench... I don't fucking know anymore. I really don't.





CGS said:


> I really don't understand why managers still give Torres chances.


:gabby


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking townsend the odious little prick.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

TNA_WWE said:


> Fucking townsend the odious little prick.


Read my thoughts on Townsend...








....exclusively on HF














:moyes2


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It wasn't Lukaku's fault. Shouldn't have given him the job. He's just 20. I knew he wouldn't score from the moment he walked in.

First half was pretty piss poor, but the game really picked up in the second half. I don't like how Chelsea have all the attackers in the world, yet still stay back and hit in the counter instead of going at it. But it's Bayern, so it's understandable.

Very close and Bayern missed so many chances. Chelsea's defense is stellar, no doubt and my Lord, Cech...


@ BrickHotel

Are you that naive?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

What a shit house John Terry is.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

JOAL.COM said:


> Shame about Lukaku, but hes young. He'll learn. When didier was his age, he wasnt even pro yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cech is good at penalties but he's no Neuer.

Great game. Enjoyed it. Was tense at the end. We were extremely unlucky although Bayern deserved their win. Our defence looked solid and has been the case since Mou's appointment. Cech was MOTM for me, didn't deserve to be on the losing side. As Joel mentioned already, we need to more of the ball and we need to take our chances. We need to put away the slightest of opportunities. That's what Drogba is renowned for. I never thought we'd be that good going into the game but we really took it Bayern and were just seconds away from winning. :clap


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea would have won if Samu was playing. 

Without a doubt.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Egame is chelsea now, but who is Barca?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

steamed hams said:


> :gabby


:kolo2



TNA_WWE said:


> Egame is chelsea now, but who is Barca?


Seb needs to get the fuck up from whatever Rock he's been hiding under



Silent Alarm said:


> I like Lukaku but you don't need that much experience to know you shouldn't feather-touch a penalty. It's footballing common sense.


Doubt he would normally take a penalty like that. It was make or break and the pressure just got way to much for him. Really not easy for a kid on such a big stage.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

As club captain and a man, John Terry should have stepped forward and took that 5th pen.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't you dare doubt Terry's manhood. All the women in Britain will tell you how much of a man JT is! And Ray Wilkins :wilkins


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

John is a fantastic young man.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Indeed :wilkins


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What makes you guys think Lukaku didn't volunteer to take one? I'm sure any good manager will ask his players who wants to take one before choosing someone against their will because it all comes down to who is in the right frame of mind.

Not sure why I'm talking about it like it was the world cup final but the blame lies solely on the player. I doubt Jose demanded he take one.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This penalty will do wonders for Lukaku. Life is full of disappointments. If he really does have Drogba's winning spirit, this will just make him hungrier


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lukaku would have wanted to take one. He took them for West Brom last season and he's desperate to prove himself at Chelsea. Problem was he changed how he takes penalties. Think the pressure definitely got to him and he buckled. He'll learn. Best make the mistake now, rather than at the end of the season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I have no doubts that he did indeed wanna take one. Probably thought he could handle it. But when it all came down to it the atmosphere got the better of him and his lack of experience showed and he bottled under the pressure,


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

BAH GAWD what a game, bringing on Martinez changed the complexion of the game just by the physical presence that he brought, as expected Mourinho was prepared to win ugly until a late goal that sent it to penalties which turned into an exhibition of quality penalty-taking where ironically the worst penalty of all was punished. Lukaku has many bright days ahead of him, every great player has their fair share of lowlights and besides, it's better to mess up in a 'Super Cup' than a proper cup final. Bayern are still adjusting to this interesting 4-1-4-1 formation, Guardiola has his finger-prints all over this tactic but they did seem susceptible to the counter-attack due to their constant overloading.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No idea who made this but it made me legit lol.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

man, spurs fans make a lot of gifs

must be all that free time when theyre not watching tottenham in the champions league 8*D


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Judging by the Doctor Who gif at the end I think this was probably made by an Arsenal fan though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i thought it was egame honestly


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> No idea who made this but it made me legit lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Arnold Tricky said:


> What a shit house John Terry is.


What'd he do now?

Or was that just a general insult.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK! FUCK!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> What'd he do now?
> 
> Or was that just a general insult.


When is big man never a shit house? :terry


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The absolute worst possible way you can lose.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

No doubt Mourinho will relegate Lukaku to the reserves after that penalty. Especially with BIG SAMUEL coming in.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Champios league here we come again


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I think the penalty miss will make Lukaku more hungrier to prove himself at the club if anything. 

Relegate him? He's not a starter. He'll get chances even with Eto'o. Problem is he needs to be playing regularly.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Abk™ said:


> I think the penalty miss will make Lukaku more hungrier to prove himself at the club if anything.
> 
> Relegate him? He's not a starter. He'll get chances even with Eto'o. Problem is he needs to be playing regularly.


I reckon another season long loan would have done him the world of good.


----------



## JohnCenaLegend (Aug 31, 2013)

I hate Chelsea so!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Whatever happened to Ba...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa @ Chelsea. Not ashamed to admit that made me smile a lot. Sorry. Chelsea looked superb though. Jose's got them set up well already even if they are boring as fuck to watch. Dat Torres goal. HE'S BACK. Shame Lua Lua was the one to miss (calling him Lua Lua now after my Dad called him Lua Lua for some reason). Wish it'd be Cole or Terry. He'll be fine though. His actions after the CL season and last season are more than enough evidence of that.*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs said:


> * Wish it'd be Cole.*



Cole nearly did though. Can't understand why he lucked out then "shushed" all the way back to the Chelsea lines.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll still feel pretty guttered, for the next day or so. But afterwards, look back and satisfied with the way we played.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

It's the most frustrating way to lose. It feels terrible but in a few days when I can put this game in perspective, there's only positive with our performance, especially with 10 men for 40 minutes. The team is already so much stronger mentally and that's great to see. It's better to lose that way in the Super Cup than the CL. This game will only make the team and Jose hungrier and more motivated. 

As for Lukaku, he will be fine. It's never easy for a young player like him to miss, and especially for Lukaku who desperately wants to prove to Jose that he deserves to play. But again, it's always better to miss in this game than on a bigger stage and I'm sure he will come back better than he was. Personally, I wouldn't put that much pressure on him in the first place and that's why experience is so important but it's already happened, nothing I can do about it. 

Besides, we all know Jose didn't want to win Rafa's game :wenger2 We will come back and win it next year for Mourinho's Super Cup 
:jose :terry1


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> Besides, we all know Jose didn't want to win Rafa's game :wenger2 *We will come back and win it next year for Mourinho's Super Cup *
> :jose :terry1


After you finish 3rd in the group stages and win the Europa league again. :robben2


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hamada said:


> I reckon another season long loan would have done him the world of good.


Definitely. He has been assured he'd get games this season though, along with KDB but the amount of game time they'd get here would be pretty low compared to what they'd get if they had gone on loan.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice message from DroGOAT to Lukaku:










Legend.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dude7811

am i missing something here because that's hilariously bad.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Kiz said:


> dude7811
> 
> am i missing something here because that's hilariously bad.


Born 11 March 1978. 

Looks like he was 13 when he made the account.

His password is probably didier11


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

CGS said:


> Well with only 4 days left I don't see Wenger making a huge effort to spend money


HELLO! Hi. Hey there.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BrickHouse said:


> HELLO! Hi. Hey there.


Oh Hi there. Glad you remembered me. 

My point still stood though. 4 days back there was no sign of Arsenal spending any money and I fail to understand why they waited right until deadline day to pull a deal out of their arse despite having all the money right there.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

CGS said:


> Oh Hi there. Glad you remembered me.
> 
> My point still stood though. 4 days back there was no sign of Arsenal spending any money and I fail to understand why they waited right until deadline day to pull a deal out of their arse despite having all the money right there.


Because they were waiting for the Bale signing. 

There was no player available for purchase earlier in the summer who is a higher quality player than Ozil, so waiting looks quite smart. Sure as hell beats signing Higuain.

And for what it's worth, I did bring up the possibility of bringing in Ozil four days ago in this thread. Two different posters responded with laughing memes.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I still don't buy this whole "they were waiting for the bale signing" stupidness. Why would it affect that deal? Spurs have made a shit load of signings to cover Bale so why would they pull out of the deal just because Arsenal have now moved for Ozil? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Brickhouse what a numpty, your point was perfectly valid cgs.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

TNA_WWE said:


> Brickhouse what a numpty, your point was perfectly valid cgs.


Of course you think it was. You were in the same boat. You were wrong - take your medicine.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

CGS said:


> I still don't buy this whole "they were waiting for the bale signing" stupidness. Why would it affect that deal? Spurs have made a shit load of signings to cover Bale so why would they pull out of the deal just because Arsenal have now moved for Ozil? It doesn't make sense.


Because perhaps that's the way Real insisted on doing business.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

BrickHouse said:


> Of course you think it was. You were in the same boat. You were wrong - take your medicine.


What boat is that? 5 days ago arsene didn't look like spending any money just like yesterday moyes didn't.


Is the medicine calpol? that shit tasted good back in the day.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

First. None of us were really wrong because a few days ago it didn't look like Arsenal were gonna spend money. I never said they wont but it didn't look likely. 



BrickHouse said:


> Because perhaps that's the way Real insisted on doing business.


I still don't buy it tbh. There wasn't even any solid links in regards to Ozil/Arsenal. That sort of deal is very hard to keep up the radar for a long time.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

BrickHouse said:


> Because they were waiting for the Bale signing.
> 
> There was no player available for purchase earlier in the summer who is a higher quality player than Ozil, so waiting looks quite smart. Sure as hell beats signing Higuain.
> 
> And for what it's worth, I did bring up the possibility of bringing in Ozil four days ago in this thread. Two different posters responded with laughing memes.


the guardian were reporting on it 6 days ago, and there were other newspapers mid august.
like you said, people laugh it off, they believe what they want, and they're not even arsenal fans, do not understand how tfrs work etc

http://www.theguardian.com/football...est-absolutely-not-featuring-gareth-bale-live

they fail to grasps Real were awaiting Bale being signed before selling.
Also CL football is a selling point (why you think spurs signed who they did when they had 100m lol) and until we beat Fenebache, we were not technically in the cl draw proper.

these 'tiny' issues seem to be lost on some.

anyway Brick, catch ya around, i'm off


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Well the Arsenal/Dortmund/Marseille/Napoli group stage just got interesting.





























inb4 Ozil gets crocked on international duty. :cashley


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't wait to finally extract REVENGE on Barcelona in this years final when Fellaini does keepy-uppy's over Messi and those other Spanish midgets for 90 odd minutes.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Can't wait to finally extract REVENGE on Barcelona in this years final when Fellaini does keepy-uppy's over Messi and those other Spanish midgets for 90 odd minutes.


Crazy delusional.

United is in for a humbling season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

^ He took that seriously.:lmao


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

You won't get your revenge because Ozil's gonna dribble circles around Barca in the Round of 16 and Arsenal will be advancing on. No revenge for you!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Well the Arsenal/Dortmund/Marseille/Napoli group stage just got interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They now have a chance imo


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyler Durden said:


> They now have a chance imo


Yep but I'm still wary of their depth, Napoli, even without Cavani(and whether or not Higuain is a good replacement), are a top team and Marseille are no pushovers, and Dortmund because it's FUCKING Dortmund klopp). Either way, this should be a really entertaining group.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Yep but *I'm still wary of their depth*, Napoli, even without Cavani(and whether or not Higuain is a good replacement), are a top team and Marseille are no pushovers, and Dortmund because it's FUCKING Dortmund klopp). Either way, this should be a really entertaining group.


Arteta and Vermaelen are back soon, we'll be fine.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Can't wait to finally extract REVENGE on Barcelona in this years final when Fellaini does keepy-uppy's over Messi and those other Spanish midgets for 90 odd minutes.


Fuck yeah bro, high five.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Can't wait to finally extract REVENGE on Barcelona in this years final when Fellaini does keepy-uppy's over Messi and those other Spanish midgets for 90 odd minutes.


Well said, those petite "men" don't stand a chance.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Marseille are no pushovers


Gignac. :moyes1


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh not again please. Well, unless Bayern improve massively (which they eventually will) because I don't see them reaching the UCL final on current form. They're struggling for goals atm, but it's ep. Worse things were said in his first few games at Barca. On paper, they're up there as favourites along with Madrid and Barca.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

mullikin said:


> 2013/14 season's Champions League, I think it will be the Bundesliga's two giants. This should not be underestimated Dortmund.


Reading through your bad English, I don't think I said that Dortmund would be underestimated.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's a bot


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Kiz said:


> it's a bot


Stupid sexy bot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

stupid sexy hamada


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Kiz said:


> stupid sexy hamada


----------



## lastofus (Sep 6, 2013)

Juventus is going to be in the final this year. They had a very good team last year and now with the transfers of Llorente and Tevez they're even better. My bet would be them against someone like Madrid or Bayern.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Would like to see Juve in the final again but it's all on the draw. If they get Bayern again before like they did last year, they won't be in the final.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

No reason why Juve couldn't win it all, along with Munich and Dortmund I think they are the only team with balanced world class talent across the pitch with Barca and Madrid still looking shaky at the back. Aside from Tevez providing much needed goals, Pogba just continues to shine and I think this will be a breakout season for him this year like it was for Bale last year with numerous goals and assists. The Madrid games will be a good early indicator for their overall chances as they were for Dortmund last campaign.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Course Juve could win it. My point was just saying that it's ridiculous for someone to just say that they're going to make the final when it's not that easy, especially with the draw.

There's no doubt Juve are a top side but Bayern comfortably beat them home & away in the last 8 without conceding a goal. Tevez up front this year will help them as the only thing Juve lacked last year was a real top striker. Vucinic, Matri, Quagliarella are all good players but not top quality like Tevez. Hopefully that helps them. I'd love to see someone else compete and do have a soft spot for them.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I concur with Nige. It's not easy to make it to the final especially with the amount of quality teams atm. All depends on the draw though. Will be interesting.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes I concur that Munich are obviously still the team to beat. But behind them I'd have Dortmund and Juve as the next most dangerous options followed by Barca/Madrid and then a string of outsiders like Chelsea and PSG.

Of course the draw will be massive not just because of hard match ups but alos because of certain teams who don't match up well against others, I bet Bayern for example want no part of Chelsea this season nor would Barca be in a rush to face the champs.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The CL "favorites" would be Bayern, Madrid, Juve, and Barca. From where I stand, Chelsea is a lock for the semis, unless they face Madrid in the QFs. They will beat Bayern if they meet again and with Barca, Mou knows how to frustrate those guys.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Bayern are the team to beat and are my favorites to win, followed by Barca, Chelsea just because of Mou, and Juve, Madrid and Dortmund could go as far as the semis again.

But then :moyes2 proves he's a genius and wins the CL as part of the treble. :jordan2

or

Özil makes Perez, enaldo, and Zidane cry when he leads Arsenal to the Champions League against Madrid in the final and dumps Tottenham out of the CL qualification who finishes above them at 4th and rendering the 4th place trophy useless.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Nah mate it's all about dat Real Sociedad this year.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

We should of bought Vela back, had him play against Fernabache and loaned him back to Sociedead incase we come up against them :side:


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Quasi Juice said:


> Nah mate it's all about dat Real Sociedad this year.


Do not doubt :moyes1


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Razor King said:


> From where I stand, Chelsea is a lock for the semis, unless they face Madrid in the QFs.


They could always face Madrid or Juve in the last-16. Every group winner will be fearing that one.


Nah who am I kidding - they'll get Benfica again.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Barca aren't winning anything in Europe with that defence no matter how many goals Messi and Neymar score and chances Iniesta creates. The only way to win with a mediocre defence is to park the bus with heavy support from the midfield players and sometimes a versatile forward of the Rooney/Drogba mould and I doubt Barca would ever play football like that nor with their style of play would they be likely to be able to. 

Similarly Madrid started struggling in Europe when they for some reason stopped focusing on bringing in quality defenders like Fernando Hierro who was a huge asset for them at both ends of the field and didn't constantly give away stupid fouls like that clown Ramos.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

bayern will get to the finals this year think either barca/madrid will join them if they don't clash beforehand seems like an obvious prediction but is only way i can see it, can see juventus and napoli having a good crack at it as well though serie a looks on the rise again, not to forget dortmund, chelsea and maybe PSG


----------



## ero_eurodancer (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah , Bayern for sure in final and maybe RM? Don't like them so much... but it looks like they are gonna be in finals this year.Borussia have some chances , they are young and strong team.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

RM is shit, Barca more likely


----------



## ero_eurodancer (Sep 13, 2013)

Hope to see Barca in final , but got to admit , in last matches vs RM they was just playing bad.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Srdjan99 said:


> RM is shit, Barca more likely


You sound like EGame. Add a few more FUCK MADRIDs, GOATALONAS, CUNThiagos in there and you could be a clone.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bayern aren't even going to make the final this year. 

All you cock faggotcunts can quote this post and cry when it happens,


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hamada said:


> You sound like EGame. Add a few more FUCK MADRIDs, GOATALONAS, CUNThiagos in there and you could be a clone.


Pretty sure the guy is a Barca fan.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Abk™ said:


> Pretty sure the guy is a Barca fan.


or an egame fan rton2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

hopefully the team will look something like this for the game on tuesday

de Gea

fabio Smalling Evans Evra

fellaini Carrick

Zaha Kagawa Januzaj

RVP​
think he will give ferdinand and vidic a rest as the manchester derby is next weekend, not sure if Jones is recovered from his injury. Januzaj isnt registered at the moment, but he can be 24 hours before a game, so monday evening. Young deserves to be dropped, Zaha needs some playing time, while Nani is banned.

But im guessing giggs will start :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Moyes won't play a team that weak for the first CL match. There's still a full 4 days between this and the City match so he shouldn't be taking any liberties.*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *Moyes won't play a team that weak for the first CL match. There's still a full 4 days between this and the City match so he shouldn't be taking any liberties.*


Agreed, you can rotate a tiny bit & still keep squad fresh but SAF biggest knack was never over changing the starting 11 but doing just enough tweaking so that key man still got mins & got form going into the next few weeks while trying wrap up qualification as early as possible. So it would suggest a strong enough side will be put out. I Would also imagine Moyes will really like the side to win on Tuesday night so eases some off the pressure on him in the CL at least so a strong side may be in order & likely idea IMO.

DdG 
Fabio Evans Vida Evra 
Clev Carrick
Giggs Rooney Kagawa 
Chicha 

Subs - Anders Smalling Zaha Felliani RvP Toni Welbeck 

Some players need some much needed mins, while others could do with a rest/be brought on off the bench & 5 players out of the 11 above start v Leverkusen in my predicted side above also started v Palace. It's still very strong 11 with very good bench as well & not included the likes of Rafael, Ando, Young & Rio.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> hopefully the team will look something like this for the game on tuesday
> 
> de Gea
> 
> ...


May as well stop saying "hopefully" and just say "I'd love to see". No manager is going to go with that much inexperience in a Champions League game when they are not qualified yet.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Silverthorn said:


> or an egame fan rton2



:lol

EGame has many fans on here tbf.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

vinny with the squad to face plzen, doubt he'll play. i'd go with

hart
zab lescott nasty clichy
milner dinho
navas yaya kun
dzeko

can't afford to take any chances this time around. put out the strongest possible lineup. i havent put silva or vinny in there due to injury. however silva might play.

okay silva, clichy and micah haven't travelled. kolarov fpalm


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

My picks to go through:

A - Manchester United, Shakhtar Donetsk
B - Juventus, Real Madrid
C - PSG, Benfica
D - Bayern Munich, Manchester City
E - Chelsea, Schalke 04
F - Dortmund, Napoli
G - Atletico, Porto
H - Barca, Milan


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Moyes said in his press conference that Welbeck, Jones and Kagawa are doubts for the game tomorrow. According to journalists Rafael only started training again yesterday, so he wont feature. Also Januzaj wont be playing any champions league games till next month, due to some reason about how long he has been at the club and how he will be registered.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Come on Olympiacos


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bullseye said:


> My picks to go through:
> 
> A - Manchester United, Shakhtar Donetsk
> B - Juventus, Real Madrid
> ...


I have to agree with this, with the exception of group A. I think Leverkusen make it through with Shakhtar


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

CSKA are easy opponents by no means. Will be a tough match, especially if we don't have our best 11 available.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bullseye said:


> My picks to go through:
> 
> A - Manchester United, Shakhtar Donetsk
> B - Juventus, Real Madrid
> ...


I think Group F is the hardest one to call. Dortmund are a given but Arsenal, Napoli and Marseille are all quality sides. It's hard to see Arsenal not getting through a Champions League group but then Benitez is a very underrated manager with an excellent track record in this compeititon and even though Napoli lost one of the game's best strikers they have spent well with the money gained. Personally if I was an Arsenal or Napoli fan I would be hoping for third place because they would both be massive contenders for the Europa League Trophy. 

I also don't think Group B will be easy. Galtassary have always been very hard to play away and that was even before they added two declining but still super dangerous talents in Drogba and Sneijder to their squad. I've got a feeling they could ruin the party for Juve or Madrid. 

Milan will also be an interesting one to watch, as good at scoring goals as they are conceding them. I wouldn't count Celtic out against them as they are good at parking the bus and Milan have a super leaky defence. That's actally not the worse group Celtic could have got given their style of play. 

Will be interesting for sure.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany (c), Nastasic, Kolarov, Fernandinho, Yaya Toure, Navas, Nasri, Aguero, Dzeko.

the big glorious belgian bastard is back.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> De Gea, Smalling, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Carrick, Fellaini, Valencia, Kagawa, Rooney, Van Persie
> Lindegaard Fabio Evans Anderson Cleverley Young Hernandez.


:kagawa

out of position though, on the left

Surprised he's gone with both Vidic and Ferdinand


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rafael for Smalling and Nani for Valencia and I think that is your best team.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm surprised Nani still isn't involved, did he pick up a knock? Rafael not being back is a blow and hopefully he'll be back for the Manchester derby but surely Fabio would have been the better option for right back over Smalling?

A strong team though and I can't wait for the AFRO/CARRICKGOD partnership.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nani is banned


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

KAGAWA LIVES, ALL OF NORTH KOREA CELEBRATES, ANOTHER VICTORY FOR COMMUNISM

Shame he gave the SARS to Nani. Risks you have to take I guess.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kagawa OMFG


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Ah yes so he was for that ridiculous red against Madrid, I tried to force that out of my mind.

Glad to see Kagawa finally get a start. Will we see EVIL KAGAWA today?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Strong line-up for Utd. Excited to see Kagawa back in action.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow at the Galatasaray crowd, amazing atmosphere. 

Big game, CL, DROGBA.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn Casillas back in the sqaud and he may not even make it past 15 mins


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fatty scores.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Remember the name.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rooney's taken on 3 players tonight, 3 more than he has in the last 3 years. Looks a different player.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What was that form their player? watching young?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RVP being a typical scumbag :rvp


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

All over them, need MOAR goals.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Good first half, Fellaini has impressed. Unlucky not to be a couple of goals ahead, more of the same in the second half please.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Olympiacos with a majestic half time performance vs PSG, can't believe how good we're playing. Bayern as expected are cruising.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fpalm Rooney


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Rooney...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Useless cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Great finish


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Misses open net to make it 2-0, 1-1 a minute later.

Cunt. Cunt. Cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:rvp :rvp :rvp


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

What an incredible goal from Toure. Inch perfect.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Really poor goalkeeping.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What in the world was the Leverkusen keeper doing

Hang your head in shame son


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WOAT keeping


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wazza :mark:

De Gea :wilkins


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

should have been your hattrick Wayne :side:

brilliant from de Gea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

BEAST.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rooney GOATing.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh my fuck...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LMAO again.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:rvp :evra


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

A great team performance there from United; much better than the performance against Palace at the weekend. Leverkusen were dreadful from start to finish and didn't deserve the two goals but due to some pretty slack defending for a few minutes and De Gea messing up his punch on the corner we conceded a second. Besides that one mistake from De Gea he did his job well, excellent distribution and showed good reactions when Ferdinand got knocked over and Carrick was too slow to react allowing Leverkusen to lash a ferocious shot on goal. De Gea did a decent job tonight.

I miss Rafael and his link-up play he has with Valencia/Nani on the right but Smalling was superb tonight, defended solidly throughout. Ferdinand was shaky at times but did well, Vidic was a beast and Evra was much better second half and he is looking like the Evra we signed back in 2006.

Valencia is slowly regaining that confidence back, took on his man, beat him countless times in the second half and delivered some brilliant crosses. Glad to see him get on a socresheet after a well-worked counter attack. Carrick was good, Fellaini impressed and I enjoyed the partnership between the two. The power Fellaini provides for our midfield is nice to see and gives Carrick the freedom to get forward a lot more. Kagawa looked bright first half and showed some spark and creativity in the final third of the field but he did quieten down second half and was getting muscled off the ball easily.

Van Persie had a good night, his hold up play and little flicks to the midfield or the wingers was fantastic to see. Rooney was a man possessed tonight and was a completely different player compared to the one that showed up against Palace. He took players on, beat them, showed some good pace and scored a great second goal to get to 200 United goals.

Young did a good job when he came on, especially on the counter attack; Cleverley kept it simple, which was to retain possession and Chicharito showed energy getting forward as usual but didn't have much time to make an impact (which wasn't necessary really).

Overall, pleased with the performance and 3 points.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

And I thought the Emirates Cup winners would pose a threat :/


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rooney getting pissed with the interviewer :lmao

Good Performance, should have been more though, rvp and rooney both missing open goals. Valencia had a really good game, hopefully he can keep up that form, especially with Rafael coming back from injury.

Disappointing to concede that late goal, poor from de Gea, the corner was unnecessary to start with.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

De Gea won the game tonight, that great save changed the score from a potential 2-2 to 3-1. The vision for that assist cannot be denied despite woeful defending from lever. Yes, he made a mess of Lever's second but he put in a good performance otherwise. Fella had an excellent debut but won't play in many easier cl games, lever didn't press at all and allowed loads of space. Regardless, the big Belgian's touch was quality and he moved the ball efficiently. Rooney had a good game and displayed excellent dribbling and movement but should have assisted RVP instead of being greedy. 

Lever's keeper looked suspect on all four goals. Yes the first was offside but he should have at least tried to force his way through, very weak, although hard to blame him when it shouldn't have stood. The second was laughable and most keepers would have caught it. The third came from a low cross that could have at least been parried (similar to Ruddy during Spur's second at the weekend), so maybe just a minor mistake. The fourth was drilled hard and low but was very close to him at his near post, yet he dived the wrong way :lol Worst "top level" keeping performance since the Moldova clown against England. I was really disappointed in lever tonight, thought they would offer more and the score honestly flattered them. They were clearly happy to play for a draw which was a result that they were never getting due to Leno's performance.

Fair play to Moyes whose United career has started fairly well :moyes1


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this, great goal from ronaldo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Just got home, didn't bother to watch any of the games.

Not like it matters though, especially considering none of the teams playing today are serious contenders for the CL anyway.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Good performance from United tonight, although I was a little disappointed with how Leverkusen played, Rooney also looks to be finding his form again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> especially considering none of the teams playing today are serious contenders for the CL anyway.


:wenger2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Good performance against a poor team. Thought everyone played well bar maybe Carrick though so plenty of positives. Could really do with Rafael and Welbeck fit for Sunday.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Good performance against a poor team. Thought everyone played well bar maybe Carrick though so plenty of positives. Could really do with Rafael and Welbeck fit for Sunday.*


Leverkusen aren't a poor team, they were just poor tonight.

Wow at the Madrid score. Thought Galatasaray would at least keep it competitive


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So? We played against a poor team tonight. Did we not?*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Such a twat.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *So? We played against a poor team tonight. Did we not?*


On the night, yes. But if thats what you mean then you didn't make it clear enough in your post. It looked like you were saying that Leverkusen are a poor side in general


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

If take away those 2 silly goals we let in that's was a good a performance from us in champions league in a good few years, yes Leverkusen were poor but I thought we did well none the less.

As Andre said bar DdG mistake he was very good today, still needs work on his timimg at crosses into the box, can't always go to get a punch on the ball so need stay on line & stay back. As for Leverkusen first goal we were caught out when over committed but Leverkusen who normally good on break actually very poor tonight when had chance to counter only time did it was when made it 1-1. But we actually got enough men back but everyone joined in & watched ball no one went to ball & ironically carrick only player who did & it deflected off him into the net as a direct result.

Attacking wise that was much better, we grew into game as went on. Defensively apart from 2 goals we were solid as normal we never really bothered by Leverkusen. European football different to PL in that there is less space & IMO its not as fast paced games. Have to combine having paitent possession while controlling game & being able effect game in final 3rd with clever passes & movement. As lot space v European sides so harder break teams down nor ally so have tire them out & when do get space is when can counter so need be incisive, direct & fast. That's exactly what I thought we were today. 

We really could & shouls of scored more as well. We can cut out the mistakes & ramp up pressure more in attack we will get better. But the signs are promising. I said on here last few years the need for deeper CM who sits is must for us & more so in the CL. Felliani proves that point tonight in the PL he be given more licence to roam forward but in CL him & Carrick sat there & made life hard for Leverkusen to penetrate our back 4 & struggled get through us down the middle. 

You can only beat side in front of you & Leverkusen weren't good they looked lost tonight & when go away in CL the biggest thing is to A not let occasion get to you & B if nothing else make sure you are hard break down so grind some kind result out if possible that went out window for Leverkusen. I expected lot more & better from them then what I saw they need get act together when play at home in match day 2 v Sociedad. Happy with our display & glad that we & Moyes got the 3 points in the first round of CL games. Also just say Rooney looked impressive tonight seems like got his drive back into his game again something lacked for last 18-24 months which is great sign for us IMO.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Big Game YAYA!!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

City looked very good from what I saw tonight, will be tough to beat them in England


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Isco looks like such a classy player every time I see him. Took his goal really well tonight


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fuckern warz at Bale and Ronaldo in DESTROY MODE. Bale looked phenomenal coming off the bench, winning important tackles, playing key passes and gaining a couple of assists. Ronaldo is almost unstoppable in front of goal. If Madrid fix their defence (lol they won't) they will do very will in the near future because Bale and Ronaldo are already showing incredible chemistry, which in front of a rapid Gala crowd is no mean feat at all.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Utd were awesome to watch from an aesthetic standpoint, some quality offensive play with great passing and counter attacking. Rooney aside from that one daft moment where he took it around the keeper and fluffed it was absolute class as were Valencia and Van Persie. Very exciting game. 

Kudos to Madrid too. That's an epic scoreline away from home.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

EGame said:


> Not like it matters though, especially considering none of the teams playing today are serious contenders for the CL anyway.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

haribo said:


>


I lol'd. Seriously I laughed. 

Bayern is the team least likely to win the CL this year. They are a SHADOW of the team they were last season, they've lost their fluid counter attack and try to play a slower passing game and look like a broken down machine while trying to do so. They also broke up their midfield pairing from last season by signing two of the most overrated young midfielders in the world in Cunthiago and WOATze. 

People who think that Bayern are going to win the CL are about as delusional as Arsenal and Liverpool fans who think they actually have a chance of winning the league. 

Juventus- They can't even beat fucking copenhagen. LMAO. 

Madrid- Signed a player who looks like the missing link in the evolutions chain between man and primate who became famous for running around some terrible brazilian fullback in the Europa league and scoring braces against teams like Norwich. Laughable. They'll go against Dortmund or Bayern and become bitches to the Germans for the 3rd year in a row now. 

United- Fucking LOL @ David Moyes winning the CL. United fans living a fairytale with Rooney playing the star role of Shrek.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> I lol'd. Seriously I laughed.
> 
> Bayern is the team least likely to win the CL this year. They are a SHADOW of the team they were last season, they've lost their fluid counter attack and try to play a slower passing game and look like a broken down machine while trying to do so. They also broke up their midfield pairing from last season by signing two of the most overrated young midfielders in the world in Cunthiago and WOATze.
> 
> ...


:banderas


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

EGame said:


> I lol'd. Seriously I laughed.
> 
> *Bayern is the team least likely to win the CL this year.* They are a SHADOW of the team they were last season, they've lost their fluid counter attack and try to play a slower passing game and look like a broken down machine while trying to do so. They also broke up their midfield pairing from last season by signing two of the most overrated young midfielders in the world in Cunthiago and WOATze.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

EGame gonna EGame :jay2

good result and attacking performance, bit sloppy defensively but atleast we got some goals and looked dangerous. Rooney was BEAST and Valencia played well too. Rio bit off the pace today.

also Ronaldo and Benzema destroying Gala in Turkey is impressive.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

united_07 said:


> just seen this, great goal from ronaldo


couldnt watch the games cause i was at school but that....THAT...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yaya :banderas

kun :banderas

sublime goals. whole team played really well. you can see the massive difference the belgian goat makes. plzen are a good little team, were difficult to break down but we got them in the 2nd half. yaya's goal broke it for them, a sublime effort from absolutely nothing. kun's was just as good. he's so fucking strong. holds off a defender, and without looking finishes into the bottom corner. stellar

plzen do love a dive too. one of their players got carded for dangerously throwing his foot back and stamping on vinny. really dangerous that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

united_07 said:


> just seen this, great goal from ronaldo


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

does anyone speak turkish? drogba picked up a knock and it looked pretty bad.

http://www.turkiyegazetesi.com.tr/spor/77326.aspx


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Galatasaray, the first half of the last moments of encounter with Real Madrid Pepe's hard faulüne Drogba injured by exposure, was taken to hospital.
> 
> Galatasaray, Real Madrid Pepe's encounter with the last minute of the first half of the injured being exposed to harsh faulüne Drogba , who moves to the hospital to get the ball from the defender had kaldırıldı.Orta Drogba, Real Madrid's Portuguese player Pepe rear shoulder injury after a hard foul play does output . Liv Hospital ambulance arrived at the hospital at the break. Walking into the hospital was found to be in good health striker player. Of course, just in case the player to hold a series of successful tests learned.
> 
> Source: UAV


the joys of chrome's auto translate


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Alaba just cemented himself as the best LB in the world last night. Put Lahm back at RB and watch the flanks get raped worldwide.

On another note, Bayer 04 were seriously out of their depth. Shame.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

> Drogba , who moves to the hospital to get the ball from the defender


Pepe taking time wasting to a whole new level.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

You can tell Bale doesn't belong on the right. His right footed crosses were quite shit yesterday.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Silverthorn said:


> Alaba just cemented himself as the best LB in the world last night. Put Lahm back at RB and watch the flanks get raped worldwide.
> 
> On another note, Bayer 04 were seriously out of their depth. Shame.


Alba > Alaba. Sorry, but ever since Alba joined Barca he's certified himself as the best LB in the world.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

No bias involved ofcourse.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Ashley Cole > Alba and Alaba. :cashley


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Alba > Alaba. Sorry, but ever since Alba joined Barca he's certified himself as the best LB in the world.


Who? What?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Van Ginkel finally gets a start :mark:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

The lack of appearances from :azpi and De Bruyne is starting to annoy me.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Ozil/Giroud v Payet/Gignac :mark:

and God, how can you get annoyed at a BELGIAN? :HHH2


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Hamada said:


> and God, how can you get annoyed at a BELGIAN? :HHH2


What gave you that impression?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

God™ said:


> What gave you that impression?


And I quote: "De Bruyne is starting to annoy me"


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Hamada said:


> And I quote: "De Bruyne is starting to annoy me"




:HHH2


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

It's dawned on me harder than a Sakho stiffy in a Hendo ass.


----------



## Tulf (Jul 7, 2013)

Nervous as hell, Come on you Bhoys in Green!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Napoli Dortmund time!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Oscar with that European goal record :mark:


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Dortmund falling apart....


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

messi :banderas
oscar :banderas


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

God™ said:


> The lack of appearances from :azpi and De Bruyne is starting to annoy me.


De Bruyne's case annoys me the most. We literally promised the lad matches but he's no where to be seen. Glad van Ginkel got a start though. Looks promising as well.

Is it only me or is anyone starting to get frustrated with Hazard giving away the ball when a simple pass could be what we need to break the opposition's defence?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Samaras was so unlucky there, that would have been incredible.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Frustrated with Hazard altogether. He hasn't pushed on like he should have this season yet.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Celtic playing well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Good goal from Walcott to give Arsenal the lead.

Whoa, Klopp is mad. What got him all hot and bothered?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

^ I think it's because nipple are beating his team.


Poor Ajax. A Messi hat-trick and potato goal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We look like shit.


----------



## Tulf (Jul 7, 2013)

Well that has left me feeling physically sick.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Very harsh on Celtic, right after they hit the bar too.

Chelsea feeling the WRATH of Baselona. Some fucking superb play from them.

Mourinho out.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Harsh on Celtic, they've been excellent in this game. Took a complete fluke for Milan to go ahead.

Basel.

:brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

RAMSEY

2-0 to The Arsenal. :wenger2


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hazard. :banderas


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Unlucky Lennon, so close


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hazard was an absolute joke. There's no chemistry at all in this team. Oscar and Ivanovic were the only good players.

Hazard needs bench. Mata needs games. De Bruyne needs games.

Cole is done too. Been a world class player for long and been fantastic for this club. But he's finished.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Hazard has been an absolute spastic tonight, an absolute fucking retard.

And I'm sorry, Mourinho's managing has been questionable at best in the past two matches. Not playing Mata or De Bruyne, allowing Lukaku to leave on loan, not playing a proper holding midfielder, keeping Hazard on even when he's playing absolute shit...


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea all over the place, Hazard particularly useless.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What's up with Chelsea?

edit: nvm, hazard sucked, I see.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:terry :terry :terry :terry :terry 

:jose :jose :jose :jose :jose


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BOOORINHO


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Steve Mandanda is far too good for Marseille's team.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Chelolsea.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Is this Mou's first Stamford Bridge loss or was the undefeated home record just his league record?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, Mourinho needs to realise that Hazard aint gonna come through this by not being dropped. He needs to be on the bench now. Mata not playing wasn't a big issue, as Oscar was fantastic and has been all season.

Terrible loss. I wasn't too bothered about the Everton one, as we looked good at least. But we looked fucking shit tonight.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hazard was by far our worst player tonight.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm gutted about that result, we were excellent tonight, unfortunately luck was against us.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Eto'o is not the same player at this point.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

To my beloved Gunner haters (you know who you are from the date of the draw),

If you are keeping track, that is now 15 wins, two draws and one loss in our last 18 contests. Four wins in a row in European competition. And oh yeah, the purchase of arguably the world's best #10.

Just saying hi!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Spanish waiter goating in Europe once again. Reina looked back to his old form with two excellent saves and pristine handling though out. Maggio was dangerous as an outlet all night on his flank (as he was during the Euros), that guy has more energy than AlexHumph during a night with Giroud. Insigne also scored one of the best FK's you're likely to see all season, top corner postage stamp stuff right there. Higuain was his usual self, not doing too much outside the box but looking dangerous on the move when in it. ZOONEGRO scored a hilariously woeful OG with a back heel flick when under pressure from Lewa, Reina almost flicked it away but it just creeped over the line before he could really reach it, would have been a worldy save otherwise.

Reus was fairly poor for Dortmund all night in the final third, making daft decisions after initial good play. Weidenfeller was retarded for getting sent off for handling when he didn't even need to leave his area, that was a proper Jamo moment right there. In all honesty Dortmund were rocked by that and Klopp's sending off (who was strangely acting like a dunce) just minutes before, they didn't really recover after that until it was late on in the second half. Hummels had a couple of dodgy moments and was saved from having his pants pulled down when Subotic mopped up one of his messes. Bender worked hard and Sahin had a few good runs, those two stood out the most for Dortmund without ever looking really great.


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

BrickHouse said:


> To my beloved Gunner haters (you know who you are from the date of the draw),
> 
> *If you are keeping track, that is now 15 wins, two draws and one loss in our last 18 contests.* Four wins in a row in European competition. And oh yeah, the purchase of arguably the world's best #10.
> 
> Just saying hi!


and with all them wins how's the trophy cabinet looking?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

We didn't create anything for Eto'o to be honest. Instead he's the one who drops to pick out passes that should be played to him. Shame. Think Mata or De Bruyne would help immensely. Hazard was WOAT tonight and shouldn't start the next game IMO.

I remember Rock316AE saying we need to have our core first eleven by now. I agree with him. Rotating the team around isn't worth it atm. Luiz needs to be kicked in the ass as well.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

MyWord said:


> and with all them wins how's the trophy cabinet looking?


Sub-mental thinking.

When we go on to win the Group of Death, should we be jealous of Swansea and Wigan for their cup wins last season? Such rubbish.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

The problems we have with a "best 11" are that Terry can't play every game, Mata and Oscar are both best in the same space and Torres and Eto'o don't seem to score.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

BrickHouse said:


> To my beloved Gunner haters (you know who you are from the date of the draw),
> 
> If you are keeping track, that is now 15 wins, two draws and one loss in our last 18 contests. Four wins in a row in European competition. And oh yeah, the purchase of arguably the world's best #10.
> 
> Just saying hi!


Still not top of the league though. :brodgers


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

BrickHouse said:


> Sub-mental thinking.
> 
> When we go on to win the Group of Death, should we be jealous of Swansea and Wigan for their cup wins last season? Such rubbish.


Winning a group stage in the Champions League is better than winning the FA Cup :wilkins


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

MyWord said:


> Winning a group stage in the Champions League is better than winning the FA Cup :wilkins


The FA Cup is unbelievably overrated as a measure of a team's quality, yes.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Napoli absolutely solid tonight. Insigne will be Italy's #1 star player in a season or two. 4 wins in 4 for Rafa. Still loving Poorinho, Chumpski fans? :lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The signal has gone up in Russia.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Basel beating Chelsea at the Bridge?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> We didn't create anything for Eto'o to be honest. Instead he's the one who drops to pick out passes that should be played to him. Shame. Think Mata or De Bruyne would help immensely. Hazard was WOAT tonight and shouldn't start the next game IMO.
> 
> I remember Rock316AE saying we need to have our core first eleven by now. I agree with him. Rotating the team around isn't worth it atm. *Luiz needs to be kicked in the ass as well.*


For exactly what?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

what a surprise, Eto'o not GOATing then...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOATS GONNA GOAT. 

4-0 Dont even care cuz GOATING is our job.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Will WOAT Neymar ever even goal?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

If Chelsea fails to make it past the group fpalm


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea fans: thoughts on Jose's rotation of his first XI so far this season?*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Will WOAT Neymar ever even goal?


He won us the Supercup with his goal. Not to mention he has been superb in every other aspect. 

It's easy to feel confident when the future of your attack lies in someone like Neymar, wish I could say the same in the case of Donny Wollbock.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Luiz and Cahill should never start together again. Horrible. Lampard should have stayed on the pitch, especially at 1-1. MVG is not ready. Oscar was MOTM. Willian had a decent debut. Ivanovic and Cole were below par for their standard but I can't put the blame on them with this central defence. Eto'o lost his sharpness. 

Terrible performance overall. Something needs to change in the style of play as it's not working. No force, pointless passing combinations, no aggression. In the past when we had these kind of performances, we always knew how to take a chance and get a result, that's what Mourinho needs to bring with him, the character, the win at all costs mentality. I never believed in week to week rotation, you need the heart of the team playing every week to give stability to everyone around them and to create chemistry. 

Why is Luiz even playing? Where was ANY indication that he needs to come back to the first team? We started 3 games Ivanovic/Cahill/Terry/Cole, 3 games, two wins, one draw, one goal conceded. David Luiz, 3 games, 1 draw, 2 losses, 5 goals conceded. The core to the team that started to build something was 6 players in defence and midfield. Jose can do some rotation on the wings because we have a lot of options but he needs to give a clear message if Oscar (or Mata) is the first choice number 10. 

We lost one league game away, fine. Losing a CL game at home is a different story. The Mourinho factor is there, the character is not. The atmosphere at the club needs to change after this result, I want to see the ruthless Mourinho now.



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Is this Mou's first Stamford Bridge loss or was the undefeated home record just his league record?


League. If I'm not mistaken, we lost just one game at the Bridge to Barcelona (1-2) in 2006.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Obviously Chelsea hasn't found their best XI yet. The large group of midfielders is making Mourinho experiment with them until he finds the perfect group.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ahhhh fucking fuck.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Chelsea will still win the group, its not that challenging although Schalke's form is improving. Congrats to Basel, they have don well against EPL opposition past three seasons

Very good two days of CL action, I worry about Dortmund though, have a feeling they won't get out of the groups this season.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This could be a scrappy escape


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

There's no way Chelsea won't make it out of that group. They'll be fine (although I didn't seen the game tonight so idk, maybe they're totally fucked up the chutney...).

Great away result tonight. Ramsey is gonna get injured soon and it'll suck. The fuck has he been injecting, anyway? Gibbs is looking the best he ever has right now. Giroud's still running around and causing problems even when he doesn't have the ball, which is a good sign and another reason why he's a great cunt. Per almost pulling his first Per moment in a while was heart attack shit. Great finish from Theo for the first goal, hopefully he kicks on from here and nets me three million fantasy points by converting on Özil-created chances. Shezzy was super solid in goals the whole night as well. Penalty was a daft one, but ultimately meaningless (for now, at least...). Happy camper, me.

Who'da thunk Chelsea would be the only English team not to pick up points in their opening fixture? Considering they're at home against a side they should be beating?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

We might make it out but we need to come out on top the the group


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> He won us the Supercup with his goal. Not to mention he has been superb in every other aspect.
> 
> It's easy to feel confident when the future of your attack lies in someone like Neymar, wish I could say the same in the case of Donny Wollbock.












Danny Welbeck scored more in one game this season than Neymar has his entire Barcelona career. A real game too. 

Welbeck 2
Bale 1
Neymar 0

SCIENCE


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> *Danny Welbeck scored more in one game this season than Neymar has his entire Barcelona career*. A real game too.
> 
> Welbeck 2
> Bale 1
> ...


That's funny because Neymar has scored more goals than both Gary and Donny combined. Also has scored 5x as much as Donny despite being a year younger. 

inb4 Brazil Leagues. LOL...

Well actually Donny would double his goal tally if he played in the brazil league, meaning he would probably score 4 goals in 40 apps instead of 2.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Danny Welbeck scored more in one game this season than Neymar has his entire Barcelona career. A real game too.
> 
> Welbeck 2
> Bale 1
> ...












Oh you.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Chelsea fans: thoughts on Jose's rotation of his first XI so far this season?*


Some of the decisions have been highly questionable. Mata is the creative spark for the team. When he's played in the centre he controls the match and can unlock defences with one moment of brilliance and he should play there more often than not. Oscar is great in European matches and offers a goal scoring threat but he doesn't control a match like Mata can. I'd rather Oscar be pushed wide right if he plays because he's an excellent defender for an attacking mid. I can understand why Mourinho prefers Oscar because of his defensive capabilities, but he's going to have to bite the bullet and sacrifice it for the creativity of Mata.

Chelsea's problems are only made worse by the lack of passing ability in central midfield. Lampard and Ramires do not have the vision to play the right ball to unlock the first line of opposition defence. If you look at the goal we scored against Basel you can see how the entire move was started with a forward run and an incisive pass from David Luiz. The biggest mistake the club has made in the past three years is not signing a central midfielder who can play passes like that. Insert a Modric into this squad and the entire complexion of the team changes.

Also, for me, Mikel should be starting every important match for Chelsea. He's the only holding midfielder we have who can do the job defensively. Lampard/Ramires together is a failure and robs us of control in the middle of the park. 

I also have no idea why Azpilicueta and De Bruyne can't get a game at the moment. Hopefully they both play in the next match.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the special one indeed


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont want to live anymore

on the bright side i think oscar's been looking really good since jose shoved him in the hole


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Danny Welbeck scored more in one game this season than Neymar has his entire Barcelona career. A real game too.
> 
> Welbeck 2
> Bale 1
> ...


thats cute












ReDREDD said:


> i dont want to live anymore
> 
> on the bright side i think oscar's been looking really good since jose shoved him in the hole


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

goal and assist for the future GOAT draxler.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> For exactly what?


Poor positioning. We weren't punished by his positioning last night but there were occasions when he left his position wide open.

On Mou's rotation, I'm actually fine with it seeing the amount of players we have especially in the attacking midfield position but at this point it's just not working. Of all our attacking mids, no one really provides depth with the exception of maybe Schurrle. Haven't seen much of KDB. They all like to drift inside. Hazard's need to improve massively if he's going to be starting games. The potential is there to be world class but he's just not cutting it at the moment. Oscar's been solid since the start of the season but I'd love to see our best player, Mata, given a fair run of games. I feel he's the one that could unlock defences with his brilliance (as GOD mentioned above) as well as bring the best out of our striker. 

Things have been said about Torres or Ba not scoring but the reality is we aren't creating much for them though the former has been wasteful. They go on tireless runs to find space but everyone wants to score in our team. Great example of this was against Everton where you could see Eto'o in a great positions only for him not to given the ball. He had to come back to pick passes himself when he should be in the box trying to score.

Our double pivot combination is poor. van Ginkel had a poor game last night but he's a good passer of the ball from what I've seen of him which is something Ramires lacks even with his higher workrate. I'd like to see a combination of Ramires and Mikel more often or maybe Mikel/Oscar with Mata in the hole behind the striker.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Scored like one goal in the last 3 games, fuck come on


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

BrickHouse said:


> When we go on to win the Group of Death, should we be jealous of Swansea and Wigan for their cup wins last season? Such rubbish.


:lmao

Dem last-16 trophies


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I watched the Chelsea/Basel game and I was surprised with how poor Chelsea actually were. Credit goes to Basel though, they were superb especially on the counter attack and some of their fluid passing was great to see. I remember when United played Basel and lost two seasons ago, one Chelsea fan (forgot who it was) had a little dig at the United posters saying something along the lines of _"United losing to Basel! What the fuck is a Basel anyway!?"_. Well last night, Chelsea fans certainly got their answer!

Oscar was brilliant though, I'm really impressed with him and he's been a real highlight for Chelsea in Europe. Hazard was so poor, just kept giving the ball away and created nothing. I feel sorry for Mata, Chelsea's best player last season and isn't being given a chance so far this season.

Still, Chelsea should be fine and should top their group still.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FC Basel you say











ha ha ha BOOM BOOM


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Accumulators are looking quite tasty tonight.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not betting tonight. Juve cost me Tuesday. Chelsea last night. They can all go fuck themselves.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

swansea are playing with more spanish players than valencia

guaita/barragan/javi fuego/canales vs jordi amat/chico/angel rangel/michu/jose canas/pozuelo


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hope Swansea win 2-0. Put a £1 bet on Swansea winning 2-0 @ 33/1.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

De Guzman just scored a cracker


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

He did. But he also cost me money


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

DAT Eriksen goal :mark:


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh, Ludogorets......


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Really not confident ahead of tomorrow. Shakhtar is always one of the toughest places to go and unless we significantly improve on the last two games we'll be thumped.

Arsenal/Napoli tonight should be a cracker.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

My irrelevant predictions  

*Zenit* 3 vs. 0 Austra Vienna
Basel 1 vs. 1 Schalke 04
Steaua Bucharest 0 vs. 2 *Chelsea*
*Dortmund* 2 vs. 1 Marseille
Arsenal 2 vs. 2 Napoli
Porto 1 vs. 2 *Atletico Madrid*
Ajax 1 vs. 1 AC Milan
Celtic 0 vs. 2 *Barcelona*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Some belter games tonight. Gooners v Napoli, Celtic v Barca, Steaua Bucerest v Chelsea :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If we don't win tonight then Thursday nights here we come again :mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Tbf Quasi Juice, I reckon Schalke might win against Basel.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Joel said:


> If we don't win tonight then Thursday nights here we come again :mark:


Jose's plot to defend the Europa League is go. :jose


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Anyone else see Atletico as genuine contenders this season? Crazy tough to score against, plenty of goals in them from all areas, tremendous work ethic/fitness levels and solid depth. Only conceded 1 goal after playing Real away and Barca home and away. I fancy them more than I do Barca and Real tbh. *


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal vs Napoli is the most interesting game out of all tonight's CL fixtures. 

I hope Napoli play well like they did in the Emirates Cup, just hopefully they won't let a 2 goal lead slip if they go 2-0 up.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

When the draw was made I'd probably have been content with a point tonight. Not anymore. SHOOT FOR THE STARS, MUTHAFUCKA.

Really, though, if we pick up at least 4 points from these next two home games, I'll be happy enough. There's really no reason why we can't pick up 9 points from our homes games, though. We're on a good enough run of form and playing well enough right now that we should be able to win tonight. Would've been ecstatic if Santi was available, but no dice. 

Thankfully we don't have to travel to Naples and Dortmund on the bounce, at least. That home game to Marseille in between SHOULD be 3 points to get us set for Dortmund away, but the last couple Champions League fixtures is usually around the point in our season where we hit the skids and a million players are injured and we couldn't score even if the opposition let us. So we'll see.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Zenit 2-0 Austria Vienna
Basel 1-1 Schalke 04
Steaua Bucharest 1-2 Chelsea
Dortmund 4-1 Marseille
Arsenal 1-2 Napoli
Porto 1-1 Atletico Madrid
Ajax 0-1 AC Milan
Celtic 0-2 Barcelona


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Both ITV and TV3 are showing Celtic v Barcelona instead of Arsenal v Napoli. :jose

Lightning won't strike twice. Celtic will be pulverised.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

GOD of CUNT said:


> When the draw was made I'd probably have been content with a point tonight. Not anymore. SHOOT FOR THE STARS, MUTHAFUCKA.
> 
> Really, though, if we pick up at least 4 points from these next two home games, I'll be happy enough. There's really no reason why we can't pick up 9 points from our homes games, though. We're on a good enough run of form and playing well enough right now that we should be able to win tonight. Would've been ecstatic if Santi was available, but no dice.
> 
> Thankfully we don't have to travel to Naples and Dortmund on the bounce, at least. That home game to Marseille in between SHOULD be 3 points to get us set for Dortmund away, *but the last couple Champions League fixtures is usually around the point in our season where we hit the skids and a million players are injured* and we couldn't score even if the opposition let us. So we'll see.


We're already at that stage. You can't make up the amount of injuries we're having, and Giroud is playing with a knock. But Mozart is back in training.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Donnacha said:


> Both ITV and TV3 are showing Celtic v Barcelona instead of Arsenal v Napoli. :jose


Streams, brah.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Razor King said:


> We're already at that stage. You can't make up the amount of injuries we're having, and Giroud is playing with a knock. But Mozart is back in training.


On the injury front, yeah, we're hurting. But we're still playing well even with the injuries. Which probably means this year we'll get to the last two Champions League fixtures and play rotten even with a fit squad.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Anyone else see Atletico as genuine contenders this season? Crazy tough to score against, plenty of goals in them from all areas, tremendous work ethic/fitness levels and solid depth. Only conceded 1 goal after playing Real away and Barca home and away. I fancy them more than I do Barca and Real tbh. *


Maybe. It'd depend on the draw. Not drawing Real/Barca would be good for them, who I think they'd struggle to beat -- other than that they look POTENT as fuck.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> *Both ITV and TV3 are showing Celtic v Barcelona instead of Arsenal v Napoli.* :jose
> 
> Lightning won't strike twice. Celtic will be pulverised.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

GOD of CUNT said:


> On the injury front, yeah, we're hurting. But we're still playing well even with the injuries. Which probably means this year we'll get to the last two Champions League fixtures and play rotten even with a fit squad.


Last two is Marseille and Dortmund? Well, we can play shit anytime, but I'd much rather hope we play poorly in the CL than in the League. With Cazorla, Podolski, Rosicky, Chamberlain, and Walcott back, we would have options, but it would also take time for these players to start playing at their individual levels.

November/December is the real test for us. We'd be playing the big boys in the League and the final games of the CL. That's where we would need all of our players.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Messi not playing tonight because he's SCARED of being shown up by the true GOAT.










Coming off a hat-trick. Ready to go in DRY.


----------



## petauk74 (Apr 14, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Both ITV and TV3 are showing Celtic v Barcelona instead of Arsenal v Napoli. :jose
> 
> Lightning won't strike twice. Celtic will be pulverised.


Never underestimate the Celt's, Heard the same things last year and we proved everyone wrong..

Paradise is a different place on European nights. Got to experience it to realize how the players must be feeling. Can't wait to be there again tonight as i was last year


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Was really looking forward to watching Arsenal Napoli until I remembered I'll be watching Rovers Udinese at Ewood tonight. Really not happy about it either.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Random red card for Witsel. Ref must be spanish.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey ITV how about giving us the chance to witness that "unbelievable" Celtic Park Atmos you keep talking about instead of going to commercials or talking over it.

The sooner everybody associated with that company dies of Cancer in there Aids ridden ballsacks the happier the world can be.

On a lighter note, COME ON CELTIC. FUCK YEAH FOOTBALL!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

'Kin hell at them cutting to a break as the CL theme started to play. Celtic Play is always one of the only grounds that actually makes a raucous noise during it rather than just silently observing it and it always makes for a great adrenaline rush. Trust ITV to balls that up. The Ben Swain of TV Networks.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ozil :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

napoli and rafa WOATING

martinez just scored for porto and i kid you not the stadium announcer did the JACKSON MARTINEZ crowd chant thing about 30 times.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Arsenal destroying Napoli, love it. :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

basel/schalke stopped due to protesters abseiling down from the room of the stadium. okay

ramires scores, and lew scores from a lethal counter where it was about 5 vs 2. easy does it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fucking Arsenal. They must stop this.

Barca just can't get the last ball right against Celtic. Xavi is looking old. Time to build him his gold statue outside Camp Nou and let somebody else take his place.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Schurrle offered more threat on the left wing than Hazard offered all season in just 45 mins.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fuck it. Arsenal are winning everything. Or rather Ozil is winning everything and letting Arsenal take the credit for it. Could easily say the Italian team can't cope with the Premier League style tempo that Arsenal are playing at or that their defence is still in Italy but fuck Arsenal have been something else so far. 

Would love to know what Moyes said when he found out Ozil was on the market. "Nah, I've got faith in Valencia creating just as many chances." :moyes1*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Rampant. This has been Everton/Newcastle-esque, right down to the Napoli defending. Özil and Ramsey have been fucking outstanding, though. Özil's finish man. Rosicky is the guy that hasn't played first team football in a minute and it's pretty obvious right now; slack passing, isn't really at it yet. But that's about all I'd "complain" about, because everything else has been spot on. 

Ramsey better not have torn his nutsack or some shit. Or if he has then hopefully he can get it fixed for Sunday.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope we don't play Arsenal for a long while.

Ozil will rip old man Gerrard and Yellucas to shreds.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Donnacha said:


> I hope we don't play Arsenal for a long while.
> 
> Ozil will rip old man Gerrard and Yellucas to shreds.


Seems like we don't play them up next month. Hopefully by then their honeymoon period is over.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Abk™ said:


> Schurrle offered more threat on the left wing than Hazard offered all season in just 45 mins.


That's because he's playing against a potato.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Donnacha said:


> Fucking Arsenal. They must stop this.


A comment like this indicates that what we are seeing is a fluke. While some are still waiting for the other shoe to drop, others see that this is team is highly, highly skilled. And it's not just Ozil.

People called Wenger delusional the last couple years when he said his side didn't know how good they could be and that they just needed more confidence. Well, now they have confidence, they have form, and it is fucking breath-taking.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

CGS said:


> Hopefully by then their honeymoon period is over.


Keep talking. Arsenal will keep winning.

Arsenal host Liverpool on Nov. 2. Cazorla and Walcott (and possibly Podolski) will be back. ENJOY.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Ramires really loves the Champions League.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well Shit

Broony Off, Harshley in my view but I don't quite know what he was thinking by taking that little swipe at Neymar


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Scott brown the dirty fucking piece of shit. I hope his fucking career goes to hell.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Neymar is such a disgrace.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BrickHouse said:


> A comment like this indicates that what we are seeing is a fluke. While some are still waiting for the other shoe to drop, others see that this is team is highly, highly skilled. And it's not just Ozil.
> 
> People called Wenger delusional the last couple years when he said his side didn't know how good they could be and that they just needed more confidence. Well, now they have confidence, they have form, and it is fucking breath-taking.


Is it a fluke? Not at all but 1) good form only lasts so long and 2) Whatever way you wanna try and spin it there is still a major lack of depth. The players are playing brilliantly right now, But can they keep this up come November? December? January? Surely you can't expect all these players to continue to play at this level close to twice a week months on end. I mean serious question right here, what exactly is Arsenal's B team?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Neymar the cunting cunt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I heard Brown tried to kick Neymar. Stop hating.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

BrickHouse said:


> A comment like this indicates that what we are seeing is a fluke.


My comment indicates that I think Arsenal are playing very well and I want them to stop playing very well.

You're the guy who brought up "fluke". Maybe, deep down, YOU think it's a fluke?

You should have more faith in you team, brother. :hendo2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Donnacha said:


> My comment indicates that I think Arsenal are playing very well and I want them to stop playing very well.
> 
> You're the guy who brought up "fluke". Maybe, deep down, YOU think it's a fluke?
> 
> You should have more faith in you team, brother. :hendo2



:jordan2


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

It was soft, but Neymar didn't do too much wrong, he got tripped, felt the swipe/kick at him, got jumpy while sliding along the ground and turned to start shouting about it, looks like he could of been doing a 'ahhh' like act, but it's been made into a storm in a teacup towards Neymar from that incident, having said that, the yellow was fine.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You'd think an Arsenal fan would enjoy these performances, rather than going around with a stick up his bottom crying to anyone who dares says anything negative.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> You'd think an Arsenal fan would enjoy these performances, rather than going around with a stick up his bottom crying to anyone who dares says anything negative.


It's been a long time for them. :wenger2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Uefalona strikes again. :rvp


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

CGS said:


> Is it a fluke? Not at all but 1) good form only lasts so long and 2) Whatever way you wanna try and spin it there is still a major lack of depth. The players are playing brilliantly right now, But can they keep this up come November? December? January? Surely you can't expect all these players to continue to play at this level close to twice a week months on end. I mean serious question right here, what exactly is Arsenal's B team?


Regarding depth, you have to expect the injury list will balance out with better luck. One can say it's unlikely that they will play this brilliantly all season and that'd be true for just about anybody. Conversely, it is also unlikely they will have a period with this many quality players on the training table. 

A full-strength squad would have players like Podolski, Rosicky, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Arteta, Vermaelen and Monreal usually being on the sheet as subs. That is what I would call a quality of depth. Also, the board may be willing to spend on one or two more solid players in January if they actually believe they could be helping seal the deal on a title. At least I would hope.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Joel said:


> You'd think an Arsenal fan would enjoy these performances, rather than going around with a stick up his bottom crying to anyone who dares says anything negative.


I hear Arsenal fans around here usually have something else stuck up their arses. #wishalexwouldstopcottaginginbrightontoseethis


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll still never believe Arsenal signed Ozil. Never. It did not happen and it never could.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I'll still never believe Arsenal signed Ozil. Never. It did not happen and it never could.


Do you also believe we didn't sign fellaini and don't have moyes :fergie


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

nothing to see here


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TNA_WWE said:


> Do you also believe we didn't sign fellaini and don't have moyes :fergie


Indeed. 

Don't know why everyone's panicking about United, we'll be fine when Cantona and Keane return.

Fuck Barcelona.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOOAAT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck


Fuck.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

fuck you Scott Brown, you roy Keane Wannabe son of a bitch!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BrickHouse said:


> Regarding depth, you have to expect the injury list will balance out with better luck. One can say it's unlikely that they will play this brilliantly all season and that'd be true for just about anybody. Conversely, it is also unlikely they will have a period with this many quality players on the training table.
> 
> A full-strength squad would have players like Podolski, Rosicky, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Arteta, Vermaelen and Monreal usually being on the sheet as subs. That is what I would call a quality of depth. Also, the board may be willing to spend in January if they actually believe they could be helping seal the deal on a title. At least I would hope.


The players you listed are pretty good but as a whole team? 

Viviano 

Jenkinson - Verma - ? - Monreal 

Arteta 

Santi - ?

Podolski - ? - AOC

Obviously rushed but I still see a few gaps there that make me question how well they will do considering they will never have a fully fit squad anyway. Especially considering there is no guarantee Arsene will spend (or if the board will even allow him to spend if things do continue to go well) and the fact that they have league, cup and European football. Right now is the easy period. Roll on december and you have potentially 7 matches in that month alone, followed by a good 6/7 give or take cup football in Jan and potentially european footy again in Feb. I just think arsenal need a good 3/4 players to really stay on top of everything.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CELTIC ARE TRULY DISGUSTING FILTH


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao izaguirre.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

thwoar Fraser Forster just gave me a Semi with that double Save


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Would love to know what Moyes said when he found out Ozil was on the market. "Nah, I've got faith in Valencia creating just as many chances." :moyes1*


Everytime I think of Moyes and Woodward in tandem as negotiators I arrive at the same conclusion that we're the fucking Wendy House from Only Fools & Horses. Woodward is that prone to not spending money he'll try and avoid driving past the atock exchange on his bike.

Forster with a great double save there.


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

The amount of time spent on the ground for the smallest of bumps still astounds me. Most of the time, the lightest of knocks and the player will go down as if he's just had his leg broken.

Anyways, I had forgotten just how good of a keeper Forster was. His saves tonight have been incredible.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fraser Forster the GOAT. Come home lad.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

I reckon media hype might start about arsenal now...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice, lads. More of the same, plz. Thx.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ramires is just class, those finishes...Schurrle had a great game, although he can shoot better than that...JT, unbreakable...Mata, brilliantly distribute the ball and great work rate there...Torres, unlucky...Eto'o man, happy for you...Oscar had a miserable game tonight...Lamps, still young...Willian, unselfish and starts defending properly...Chelsea played well, but the Road to be Champions again is long and hard,hope Hazard comes back soon and join the squad and win more games!


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Celtic proving once again that no side can match their atmosphere in the world. GOAT ATMOSPHERE, BOW DOWN.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This is why you play Mata


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Disappointed about the result, but I wasn't really expecting us to get anything anyway, I can understand why the ref gave the red card, but i'm not sure if it really was one.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Would love to know what Moyes said when he found out Ozil was on the market. "Nah, I've got faith in Valencia creating just as many chances." :moyes1*


Weren't they rumoured to be very interested, as was PSG?

I think Ozil fits in a lot better at Arsenal than he would at Moyes' United anyway. Wait until you see him and Cazorla on the pitch together.:yum:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: Barca / Celtic - Ridiculous red card, a justified little kick for an over the top tumble. Yellow card all day long. Got to admire Celtic for trying to get the win with a man down but utlimately one moment of class was what seperated them. That's what the top clubs do to you. I think Neymar still has improvements to make but he's firmly in my top 5 fav players to watch, amazing talent. 

Also I think the ITV panel were being a little too generous about Celtic's chances of qualfifying from the group. Usually you need ten points to place 2nd so they basically have to avoid defeat in all of their next four games and win at least three. Can't see it happening. Milan were very lucky to get in this group when you look at what Napoli are contending with.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

What a bunch of shitcunts Celtic are, with a shitcunt manager. Disgusting. Cant wait until they enter the execution at the Nou Camp.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

It could well be an execution given that the next time they play, Celtic will most likely need a win to stand any chance of qualifying and so won't be able to park the bus in the usual fashion. Last time I watched Ajax, they were a strong ball passing team so Celtic could grind out a couple of results though most likely 2 draws or 4 points at a push.


----------



## petauk74 (Apr 14, 2012)

EGame said:


> What a bunch of shitcunts Celtic are, with a shitcunt manager. Disgusting. Cant wait until they enter the execution at the Nou Camp.


this coming from a club that employs a player that all he can offer is to dive about the park, once again barca look shit without messi. As for celtic class all the way...Trot on Mate


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Barca looked shit while Celtic were class? Ho hum.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

petauk74 said:


> this coming from a club that employs a player that all he can offer is to dive about the park, once again barca look shit without messi. As for celtic class all the way...Trot on Mate


Yet he was schooling your players all night long. 

LMAO. We are so shit yet we managed to beat you at home and maintain a clean sheet right in front of your so called AMAZING STADIUM.

Yeah here's your Celtic class. 






Keep on WOATING, WOAT.


----------



## petauk74 (Apr 14, 2012)

EGame said:


> Yet he was schooling your players all night long.
> 
> LMAO. We are so shit yet we managed to beat you at home and maintain a clean sheet right in front of your so called AMAZING STADIUM.
> 
> ...


try going to one European night at paradise and then say that, been to the nou camp on a European night...SNORE!! 

even your players have commented that it's one of the best experience's they have ever experienced,


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Dortmund is my fav team right now for the way they played. 

The best atmosphere is in Anfiled, la bombonera. Oh and the east european guys.:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ramires showing his contention for the superior RAMBO title



Adrien Mercier said:


> This is why you play Mata


yeah its not like dropping him helped motivate him


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

petauk74 said:


> try going to one European night at paradise and then say that, been to the nou camp on a European night...SNORE!!
> 
> even your players have commented that it's one of the best experience's they have ever experienced,


LOL'd hard @ Celtic European Night. 

Maybe if Celtic actually mattered in Europe your shit paradise would mean something.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yawn, another Arsenal win.

When's the ArsenaLOL start, haters? Let me know.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

usually around january


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> Ramires showing his contention for the superior RAMBO title
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its not like dropping him helped motivate him


To be fair, Mata had no trouble dominating before Mourinho came along. It's not like he needed motivating then.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

His workrate has improved though. Im not saying he's going to turn into Zidane overnight but some high pressing up the pitch and tracking back could do some good


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> To be fair, Mata had no trouble dominating before Mourinho came along. It's not like he needed motivating then.


This


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

adrien please stop being so controversial you might cause a database error


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

ReDREDD said:


> usually around january


Except when they end campaigns on 11 game unbeaten streaks.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Demon Hunter said:


> The best atmosphere is in Anfiled


arf :~ . Is this 1985?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> His workrate has improved though. Im not saying he's going to turn into Zidane overnight but some high pressing up the pitch and tracking back could do some good


Is that adjustment or motivation then?

Mata doesn't strike me as someone to sook and need constant motivation. I think Jose was just being Jose by dropping him. :jose


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Fuck sake gave away a penalty against Milan (not even sure if it really was one) in the 94th minute :argh:


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

God there is some real club bias going on in here. You like your team, I get that but there is nothing worse than a fan so clouded by their allegiance that they can't even talk rationally about the matches they just played. 

With the Celtic game last night, I don't know if it cost them the game but Brown was idiotic to get that red. If you kick a player on purpose, even if you make a bit of an arse of the contact, then you have to get sent off. Absolute stupidity.

As for the cocky Barca fan who goes on about somehow winning at Celtic Park, settle down. The atmosphere there on a Champs League night is fantastic, it's in the league and domestic cups that they don't replicate it at all. 

Arsenal looking very impressive it has to be said, Napoli have been very good all season so to make the result seem so comfortable takes a lot of doing. Interesting to see how the squad will hold up after they drop points and the games come thick and fast.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Yawn, another Arsenal win.
> 
> When's the ArsenaLOL start, haters? Let me know.


Wasn't you like the biggest hater of them all? :kobe


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If Mata keeps up the workrate that he has brought since being dropped, then we have a more rounded player which means we have a better player. Dropping him in the early part of the season is no big deal at all. We're obviously aiming for a particular style of play and if one player wasn't living up to that, then he obviously needed to change, which he is doing. It's not even strictly about tracking back. It's more to do pressing the opponents to recover the ball faster, so we can then you know, attack, which is what Juan and all the creative players want.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Feels like the second European night in a row that we've been sucker punched but like Henry said earlier that's what happens when you don't take your chances against the likes of Milan or Barca etc, I don't think Barca played that well but truth be told we did defend well but any time we got the ball we could barely string 3 passes together and Samaras gave the ball far too often because he wouldn't get his head up and was thinking he had the dribbling skills of one Lionel Messi.

I'm more angry at Brown than I am of Neymar and the Ref at the moment although I could understand why the Referee did show him a red to be fair but this the 3'rd game in the row that Broony as done something stupid, against Karagandy he stamped on a players chest and against Milan he gave away the cheapest of free-kicks which led to the 2'nd goal by tackling a player who was a good 30/40 yards away from the ball and now this, don't get me wrong he's probably been our best player during our European night, his tenacity has been intense and has the won us the possession on plenty of occasions but these "Seeing Red" moments are really frustrating.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

City-Bayern should be amazing tonight.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Benfica vs PSG today  Going to be a home game for Benfica in Paris,can't wait. Hopefully a 2-0 win today


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I ain't even worried.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

CGS said:


> Wasn't you like the biggest hater of them all? :kobe


Well yeah. But spending £42m on a player goes a long way in changing views. Now there is a belief in ambition to challenge for trophies. Not just fourth place. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Well yeah. But spending £42m on a player goes a long way in changing views. Now there is a belief in ambition to challenge for trophies. Not just fourth place.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Belief is one thing. Proving you're good enough all the way till May is another. But Arsenal should definitely be enjoying the ride right now. Right now they are playing some great football and showing a lot of fight. They deserve to be top of the table right now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Silverthorn said:


> I ain't even worried.


Why would you be? Your inevitable elimination isn't going to happen in the group stages.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

EGame said:


> Why would you be? Your inevitable elimination isn't going to happen in the group stages.


Shots fired.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

danny_boy said:


> I'm more angry at Brown than I am of Neymar and the Ref at the moment although I could understand why the Referee did show him a red to be fair but this the 3'rd game in the row that Broony as done something stupid, against Karagandy he stamped on a players chest and against Milan he gave away the cheapest of free-kicks which led to the 2'nd goal by tackling a player who was a good 30/40 yards away from the ball and now this, don't get me wrong he's probably been our best player during our European night, his tenacity has been intense and has the won us the possession on plenty of occasions but *these "Seeing Red" moments are really frustrating.*


Yeah, this has always been the story with him. Neymar rolling around like a trout on a riverbank was LOL, but Scott shouldn't be doing shit like that in the first place. Most referees are going to send you off for that these days, and he should absolutely know better. He's not a kid anymore, there's no excuse. 



Mikey Damage said:


> Well yeah. But spending £42m on a player goes a long way in changing views. Now there is a belief in ambition to challenge for trophies. Not just fourth place.


I said something about this in the transfers thread, in that the Ozil signing looks like an honest to goodness sign of intent, which is the first in a long ass time, and hugely important on its own. We never sold any of our best players (sold six hundred lesser ones, though) and bought a players that's arguably the best in his position in the entire world. He needs to do more (Wenger, I mean), but it's a great start. 



Joel said:


> Belief is one thing. Proving you're good enough all the way till May is another. But Arsenal should definitely be enjoying the ride right now. Right now they are playing some great football and showing a lot of fight. They deserve to be top of the table right now.


That's the test, yeah. This form won't continue the whole season, and any Arsenal fan that thinks it will is either being daft or ridiculously optimistic, but we should be enjoying it while it does go on. Waiting for a run of form like this to stop isn't being pessimistic and "waiting for the other shoe to drop" or w/e...it's being realistic. 

But really, this is the best position we've been in in a long time. There's no reason why we can't push and an improve even further.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GOD of CUNT said:


> That's the test, yeah. This form won't continue the whole season, and any Arsenal fan that thinks it will is either being daft or ridiculously optimistic, but we should be enjoying it while it does go on. Waiting for a run of form like this to stop isn't being pessimistic and "waiting for the other shoe to drop" or w/e...it's being realistic.
> 
> But really, this is the best position we've been in in a long time. There's no reason why we can't push and an improve even further.


What is very encouraging for Arsenal is that throughout th league they may not be really an outstanding team this season, which means while Arsenal will probably slip up, all the other contenders will most likely slip up as well...

Except Everton who will be powered to the title by the BELGIAN TANK. Unbeaten too.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

So penalty or not?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEglLJJvWSo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

our u/19's up 3-0 on bayern's u/19's after 21 minutes. rony lopes already with 2 goals.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

All hail our new Arsenal overlords. Officially the greatest team of all time and I really doubt that my opinion of them will change come February. Honestly.

Not sure Celtic/ Lennon have anything to complain about. Total buffoonery from their captain who still can't control himself and Neymar gonna' Neymar.



hanshanshans911 said:


> So penalty or not?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEglLJJvWSo


There is a definite foul on Balotelli but those '6 of 1' tussles are never usually given in favour of the attacker. More of a rare decision than a terrible one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

now 5-0 up on bayern's u/19's. rony has his hat trick


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, that happened.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> TEAM NEWS: Hart, Richards, Kompany (C), Nastasic, Clichy, Toure, Fernandinho, Navas, Nasri, Aguero, Dzeko #cityvbayern #mcfc


micah up for a RAEP session :brodgers

very strong team. would've started negredo over dzeko but the rest is good. very good. shame bayern's will be too :jose


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> Neuer - Dante, Ribéry, Robben, Rafinha, Boateng, Lahm, Müller, Alaba, Schweinsteiger, Kroos


Muller upfront?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

or no strikers, muller playing the FALSE NEIN.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Apparently theres 20k Benfica fans in Paris for the PSG game...I hope thats true haha


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> De Gea. Rafael, Vidic, Smalling, Evra; Valencia, Carrick, Fellaini, Cleverley, Welbeck, Van Persie
> Lindegaard, Jones, Giggs, Nani, Young, Kagawa, Hernandez


4-5-1?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> or no strikers, muller playing the FALSE NEIN.


Looks that way.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Kiz said:


> micah up for a *RAEP* session :brodgers


:brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bernard not starting for shakhtar

well there goes any reason to watch


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Exactly the team I thought we'd go for. Think after how that City game went we may see more off that 4-3-3 in big away games, until we sign Herrera or INIESTA in January.

:moyes2

RAFAEL

:mark:


----------



## Manelpirolito (Nov 5, 2006)

yes,thats true.
http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/news/newsid=370420.html


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 51s
> Wayne Rooney misses tonight’s match after receiving a kick in the shin during training yesterday. #mufc


:jones


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rooney's injuries keep coming training. He needs to continue to consider dat future of his me thinks :rooney


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> :jones


:lmao


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

City - Bayern :mark:

:robben

:robben2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Would have started Jones instead of Smalling or Cleverley but that will do. Bernard not starting is a plus for us.*


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Nah, Shakhtar are just _that_ good Bernard doesn't even need to start


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

So Mancini starts LB Hakan Balta in midfield, gives him the captain's armband, keeps the makeshift LB Riera in that position and doesn't play Yilmaz. LOGIC.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bayern looking weak already.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

EGame said:


> Bayern looking weak already.


Wut?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Leave it to potatohead Joe Hart to give a WEAK Bayern the lead.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

ohhh Joe what you doing son?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Not even played 8 minutes yet. Calls Bayern weak.

:clap


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Typical Hart.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joe Hart is one of the worst keepers in the Premier League, but the racist English media would have you believe he's the best.

#dealwithit


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

DENNY WOLBOCK.

G'wann son.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

W3LB3CK


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

joe hart is overrated as fuck.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Who needs :rooney when you have WOLBOCK.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

EGame's catching a few mong fish with his rod.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't help but feel Alex would be slightly jealous with the amount of action EGame's "rod" is getting


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Not good,2-0 PSG. We look poor jeeze


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

City going full potato. But who was defense?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I still think City are going all the way to the final of the Europa League.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DAT DROG


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*in altered KSI voice* DROG BAHHHHHH


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Aguero with a dirty tackle, surprise surprise.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Think it's about 40 minutes now since City have had the ball out of their own half.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Joel said:


> Aguero with a dirty tackle, surprise surprise.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Good first half performance. We've been very solid. Vidic has been absolutely immense. It's a case of who partners him from now on this season. Smalling, aside from that shaky moment towards the end has been excellent. Rafael makes such a difference. 

Fellaini has been very sloppy, but he did well on the goal. Welbeck has been excellent at both ends of the pitch.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Moar goals pl0x. Also, if you have Mandzukic, YOU PLAY MANDZUKIC


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Masterclass from Bayern so far, City need to shift to a 3-man midfield to match them. Their midfielders have way too much time and there's always an outlet.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cilla Black shoutout :mark: 

Missed the ribery goal earlier and just saw it now. Pretty damn weak to say the least. Hart really should have done better for that


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

For all the money city spend on players they need a goalkeeper more than anything else joe hart costs them more games than is imaginable.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Not really a game at the moment, Bayern were too good for City without needing to hit top gear. Hopefully the second half brings something different but it's not looking likely.

Looking pretty grim for Juve if Galatasary get all 3 points tonight. Defeat would put them on the brink given the way the fixtures work out in that group.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

'dat double post nightmare.



Kiz said:


> *bernard* not starting for shakhtar
> 
> well there goes any reason to *watch*


:brodgers




Stinger Fan said:


> Apparently theres 20k Benfica fans in Paris for the PSG game...I hope thats true haha


I really hope that's an exaggeration. Unless Ibra stays to sign autographs for all of them.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

City will start the second half decent for 2 minutes then normal service shall be resumed.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Thomas 'BETTER AND YOUNGER THAN BALE' Muller!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

MULLER


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

How can what is supposed to be a world class team let that happen, that was laughable.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

What a pass by dante.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

If City weren't Full Potato before then they certainly are now


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

RIP Manchester City


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ROBBEN

3-0 Mandzu on the bench. :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:robben2


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Getting beaten at your front post what a joke of a goalkeeper.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Joe

Joe Joe Joe Joe Joe

What you doing son?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hart is a joke.

Did City even have a game plan tonight?


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

hart again:lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

This is wonderful.

Near Post Wanker!:lmao


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

:robben2

GOATS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I mean if you don't wanna park the bus like Chelsea, then fair enough. But at least try to plug up the centre when defending. City defending like they're playing Wigan or some shit.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bayern have been sublime. City have been shown up big time. You cannot buy this kind of team chemistry. Hart continues to prove just how overrated he is.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LMAO CITY.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

What on earth is Pellegrini thinking lol?

This has been annihilation.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

has this referee given us anything tonight? :no:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern teaching City a lesson. Beautiful


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Good first half performance. We've been very solid.* Vidic has been absolutely immense.* It's a case of who partners him from now on this season. Smalling, aside from that shaky moment towards the end has been excellent. Rafael makes such a difference.
> 
> Fellaini has been very sloppy, but he did well on the goal. Welbeck has been excellent at both ends of the pitch.


:terry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SHEEEEIIIITTTTTTT


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Boateng what an idiot.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

QUAGS!!!!

EDIT - You've got to be shitting me.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

THRILLER IN TURIN.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Has this ref given us a freekick in their half in this match? :no:


A good point, very difficult place to go.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Easy, easy win tonight, we can play even better though. I expect we shall be better once Martinez returns.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Has this ref given us a freekick in their half in this match? :no:
> 
> 
> A good point, very difficult place to go.


He didn't give us a freekick anywhere, they had a licence to kick our players all night, while Fellaini touching the ball is a foul apparently.

Good result, decent performance, especially the first half. Rafa, Vidic and Evra were all excellent, missed them so badly at the weekend.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Still not running at full force, clearly, but that was a great performance, even if Boateng had to see red to keep the pressure off.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Juve up against it now, two points going into back-to-back games with Real. Surely Galatasary will get at least four points from the games against Copenhagen, should be six. Going to be really tough for Juve if Galatasary do get the six points.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

That was absolutely fucking pitiful from City - glad I didn't go.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Good point, okay performance.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bayern were so much better than City it's frightening really, walking through their defense at will and it seemed like they weren't even trying.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Manchester City FC ‏@MCFC 7m
> 90. In the first of 3 additional minutes. City have created some good chances in the closing stages and on another day might have nicked it!


:hmm: not from what i've read


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

3-1 looks a lot better for City than it was. Pretty embarassing in the second half.

A contender is going to have to step up at some point to stop Bayern reaching the final again. Outside of Borussi/ a bus-parking Chelsea, I can't see anybody staying with them, atm.



Redd Foxx said:


> Boateng what an idiot.


Wut?

He made like Spike Lee and did the right thing. The three WOATS who went for the same ball need to pitch in and buy Boateng an apology cake.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Decent away performance. Expect Utd to play the way they did hopefully they can get there season kick started against Sunderland in the league this weekend. Wanting/hoping for a big win but I won't get my hopes up


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hardly an embarrassment for City, is it? Bayern won the treble last year and are, by a distance, the best team in Europe.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

You'd have to dig into the archives to find such an anonymous and useless performance from Yaya Toure.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The Fox Sports presenters are great btw


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

People who claim that Bale is only behind Messi & Ronaldo need to watch Ribery play.

In fact, they need to watch other Bayenr players such as Robben & Bastien too


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

nazzac said:


> People who claim that Bale is only behind Messi & Ronaldo need to watch Ribery play.
> 
> In fact, they need to watch other Bayenr players such as Robben & Bastien too


LAHM (+ 2 dozen other players)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rafael really is our best player by the way.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Silverthorn said:


> LAHM (+ 2 dozen other players)


Of course


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

So The Powers That Be wont allow England to have at least one good goalkeeper at any time.

Great game from Bayern.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bayern's away form in Europe is kinda good, right now. Last four

@ City 3-1
@ Barca 3-0
@ Juve 2-0
@ Arsenal 3-1


Bayern 'bout that life.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

TheJack said:


> So The Powers That Be wont allow England to have at least one good goalkeeper at any time.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bring back David Seaman I say.

Why do Brazilians have big balls? So they can lob Seaman from 40 yards :wenger2 :heskeymania


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Green Light said:


> Bring back David Seaman I say.











Don't forget this GOAT hairstyle.

:woy has got to give Foster a chance when he returns from injury. Hart is looking so shaky.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i do love me some seaman


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So impressed with Bayern. Notes taken for coaching!

That was real fun watching them run riot. Not up there with how they raped Barca on an pure entertainment level but still great to watch a team that good.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Hamada said:


> Don't forget this GOAT hairstyle.
> 
> :woy has got to give Foster a chance when he returns from injury. Hart is looking so shaky.


Surely Fraser Forster should be given a chance.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, Forster should really be first choice by now.



united_07 said:


> has this referee given us anything tonight? :no:


Could easily have given Shakhtar a penalty near the start if the player didn't fall so dramatically.

Fellaini was utterly, utterly hopeless. At least 8 fouls (ironically booked for the one he didn't commit), stray lazy passes everywhere and got dispossessed a few times. Full backs and Welbeck were really good for the most part though.






Stinger Fan said:


> Benfica vs PSG today  Going to be a home game for Benfica in Paris,can't wait. Hopefully a 2-0 win today


:banderas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ribery's goal....shiiieet


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bale just maybe makes the top 20 players in the World. He's no where near top 3 and it's embarrassing that so many Anglophiles are blinded by the English media into thinking so. If you want me to name names, here I go. Messi, Ronaldo, Ribery, Lahm, Robben, Schweini, Xavi, Iniesta, Neymar, Van Persie, Ozil, Ibrahimovic, Lewandowski, Reus, Mata, Vidal, Aguero, Balotelli, and I'm probably forgetting a bunch more names as I mostly went with attacking players. Suffice to say, Bale is extremely overrated.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Le Nature Garçon said:


> Bale just maybe makes the top 20 players in the World. He's no where near top 3 and it's embarrassing that so many Anglophiles are blinded by the English media into thinking so. If you want me to name names, here I go. Messi, Ronaldo, Ribery, Lahm, Robben, Schweini, Xavi, Iniesta, Neymar, Van Persie, Ozil, Ibrahimovic, Lewandowski, Reus, Mata, Vidal, Aguero, Balotelli, and I'm probably forgetting a bunch more names as I mostly went with attacking players. Suffice to say, Bale is extremely overrated.


Falcao!!!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Dat Roberto Mancini debut with Galatasaray, dough! Almost beat Juve in Italy!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Le Nature Garçon said:


> Bale just maybe makes the top 20 players in the World. He's no where near top 3 and it's embarrassing that so many Anglophiles are blinded by the English media into thinking so. If you want me to name names, here I go. Messi, Ronaldo, Ribery, Lahm, Robben, Schweini, Xavi, Iniesta, Neymar, Van Persie, Ozil, Ibrahimovic, Lewandowski, Reus, Mata, Vidal, Aguero, Balotelli, and I'm probably forgetting a bunch more names as I mostly went with attacking players. Suffice to say, Bale is extremely overrated.


The reason Bale is regarded above them is because hes the most marketable, best looking (if youre into that sort of thing), and he's pretty clever in marketing himself

He turned himself into a big name and recognizable brand. hell he even patented his gay ass celebration


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bale- best looking? :wilkins

Should somebody make a Top 20 Sexiest list too? Bananas?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Other names not mentioned in that list. Cavani & Gundogan


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Donnacha said:


> Should somebody make a Top 20 Sexiest list too? Bananas?


This is a massive insult to Alex.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Well his list would be like:

1. Olivier Giroud
2. Mr. Giroud
3. Olly
4. The Big G

and so forth


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

nazzac said:


> Falcao!!!


No



nazzac said:


> Other names not mentioned in that list. Cavani & Gundogan


and definitely no.



Le Nature Garçon said:


> Bale just maybe makes the top 20 players in the World. He's no where near top 3 and it's embarrassing that so many Anglophiles are blinded by the English media into thinking so. If you want me to name names, here I go. Messi, Ronaldo, Ribery, Lahm, Robben, Schweini, Xavi, Iniesta, Neymar, Van Persie, Ozil, Ibrahimovic, Lewandowski, Reus, Mata, Vidal, Aguero, Balotelli, and I'm probably forgetting a bunch more names as I mostly went with attacking players. Suffice to say, Bale is extremely overrated.


I do agree but to be fair the only time I ever heard Bale as being the 3rd best player was when he was hitting form at the end of last season and it was basically a ploy by the media. If Spurs had gotten to 4th then it was all down to the poster child Bale and we have a new person to idolise before they knock him down. I'm fairly certain it will happen with Wiltshire if Arsenal win something this season and Wiltshire has a run of 4-5 good games. Personally I had Iniesta or Lahm as my 3rd. As for your list, it's very good however I'm a bit more defensive minded and would take out Mata, Balotelli, Reus and sadly I think this may be the season Xavi slows down.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

MyWord said:


> No


:lmao

One of, if not the best out & out striker in the world. He's a better player than Bale for sure imo


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

nazzac said:


> :lmao
> 
> One of, if not the best out & out striker in the world. He's a better player than Bale for sure imo


children :fpalm

Falcao is a player who needs a team to be built around him to get the best out of him, something Columbia found out recently in the recent WC qualifiers. He isn't even a Luis Suarez or a Carlos Tevez who both can be placed in any team in the world and excel. Very good player and I'm not taking anything away from the guy but he isn't even top 5 in his position.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just watched Sky's Champions League Goals programme and the closing montage had Baby Blue as the background music. Hit me in the feels all over again :jose

I need a hug enaldo


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

MyWord said:


> children :fpalm
> 
> Falcao is a player who needs a team to be built around him to get the best out of him, something Columbia found out recently in the recent WC qualifiers. He isn't even a Luis Suarez or a Carlos Tevez who both can be placed in any team in the world and excel. Very good player and I'm not taking anything away from the guy but he isn't even top 5 in his position.


Suarez & Tevez are different types of player to Falcao. They aren't out and out strikers. Falcao is a goalscorer, and a very good one at that.

& that reminds me. Suarez is also a better player than Bale.

Curious to see the 5 you rank ahead of Falcao. & your arguments against Cavani & Gundogan being better players than Bale.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

MyWord said:


> I do agree but to be fair the only time I ever heard Bale as being the 3rd best player was when he was hitting form at the end of last season and it was basically a ploy by the media. If Spurs had gotten to 4th then it was all down to the poster child Bale and we have a new person to idolise before they knock him down. I'm fairly certain it will happen with Wiltshire if Arsenal win something this season and Wiltshire has a run of 4-5 good games. Personally I had Iniesta or Lahm as my 3rd. As for your list, it's very good however I'm a bit more defensive minded and would take out Mata, Balotelli, *Reus* and sadly I think this may be the season Xavi slows down.


Reus?

He is certainly a better player than Bale. He can do things that Bale could only dream of doing. Reus is far better technically than Bale, and actually did with Gladbach what Bale failed to do with Spurs & thats carry a team to a champions league spot


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

nazzac said:


> Suarez & Tevez are different types of player to Falcao. They aren't out and out strikers. Falcao is a goalscorer, and a very good one at that.
> 
> & that reminds me. Suarez is also a better player than Bale.
> 
> Curious to see the 5 you rank ahead of Falcao. & your arguments against Cavani & Gundogan being better players than Bale.


Yes they are different but they are strikers who always offer the teams they play for something. Outside of the box Falcao is useless. Ask him to be involved with the build up play? Not a chance. Recently Columbia vs Uruguay, Uruguay have no first choice centre backs. Playing a 18 year old and 37 year old at centre back, Falcao should have had a field day. He did nothing. Why? Because Columbia didn’t play with width, which is what Flacao needs to shine, other players getting behind the defense for him. How can a player who has to have a team built a certain way just so he can be of any use be in the top 5 in the world? when if you place him into certain teams, they as well be playing with 10 men. Suarez, Aguero, RVP, Ibrahimovic, Messi/Ronaldo if we can count them. If not Lewandowski/Reus/Falcao would vie for that 5th place and I don't think it's very clear cut.



nazzac said:


> Reus?
> 
> He is certainly a better player than Bale. He can do things that Bale could only dream of doing. Reus is far better technically than Bale, and actually did with Gladbach what Bale failed to do with Spurs & thats carry a team to a champions league spot


Oh wow! A German is better in every single way to another player. What a shock opinion.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ronaldo is more of a winger than a striker. Messi doesn't operate as a striker either, and neither does Reus.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> The reason Bale is regarded above them is because hes the most marketable, best looking (if youre into that sort of thing), and he's pretty clever in marketing himself
> 
> He turned himself into a big name and recognizable brand. hell he even patented his gay ass celebration


This post is filled with truth. I actually sort of like Bale the man, he seems like a humble, down to earth guy, but the media love in over the guy does my head in a bit. I guess I'm sort of in love with Neymar, and that probably does other people's heads in, so to conclude this all, each to their own.

By the way, Neymar is better than George Best. Deal with it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm truly saddened that I missed Bayern tonight. 

I know exactly how it feels to watch that mob EMASCULATE you. Egame also knows. 

Now so do City. 

Come. We can all weep together.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Just watched Sky's Champions League Goals programme and the closing montage had Baby Blue as the background music. Hit me in the feels all over again :jose
> 
> I need a hug enaldo


:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bayern are just ridiculous, watched the highlights and City were lucky it was only 3-1. Boateng being suspended won't even matter to Bayern they've got Van Buyten and Kirchhoff to come in and we saw last season DVB can still do it. They're so damn powerful and impressive it's scary.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:banderas @ the amount of Bayern bandwagoners on this forum now, some of which actually criticize other people for supporting their respective team. 

:banderas @ people saying todays demolition was because Bayern played brilliantly as opposed to City just being all out terrible. 

:banderas @ in general at people rallying onto Bayerns nuts because they beat City in the CL aka a team that has never made it out of the group stages. 

:banderas @ anyone who think Bayern are actually going to win the CL this year.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice to see I'm not the only proud Bayern supporter 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

brandiexoxo said:


> Nice to see I'm not the only proud Bayern supporter
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Location: Ohio


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

So? Since I'm from America I can't support a team I've followed for the past 8 years? Alright.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> :banderas @ the amount of Bayern bandwagoners on this forum now, some of which actually criticize other people for supporting their respective team.
> 
> :banderas @ people saying todays demolition was because Bayern played brilliantly as opposed to City just being all out terrible.
> 
> ...


Bayern werent exceptional, but the fact they dismantled city, IN MANCHESTER, without even trying is a testament to how dangerous Bayern are

Even miles from their best, Bayern Munich made city look like a 3rd division team

Bayern won it last year. Bayern have the best squad on earth. They made two finals in two years. Bayern dismantled Barca 7-0 over two legs, buttfucked Juve and generally wiped the floor with with everyone. And now they have another World Class coach trying to improve them further, Mario Gotze. And most notably of all, Ribery is still in killer form, and Robben stopped being a ****** who chokes every big moment

They are the team to beat. Any person who says otherwise is delusional


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

EGame said:


> Location: Ohio


Canada is has a distinct flavour of Catalan about it, right?

Seems the only ones able to stop Bayern are in Group E :terry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

brandiexoxo said:


> So? Since I'm from America I can't support a team I've followed for the past 8 years? Alright.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Age: 21



ReDREDD said:


> Bayern werent exceptional, but the fact they dismantled city, IN MANCHESTER, without even trying is a testament to how dangerous Bayern are
> 
> Even miles from their best, Bayern Munich made city look like a 3rd division team
> 
> ...


Any they will get beat. No doubt about it. 



Bullseye said:


> Canada is has a distinct flavour of Catalan about it, right?
> 
> Seems the only ones able to stop Bayern are in Group E :terry


Say wut? Who are you?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

brutally raped. just absolutely belted. very poor defensively but there weren't enough numbers in the midfield. fernandinho tried his best but there was fuck all he could do. yaya was back in lazy mode. defence was really disappointing. joe, god knows what's going on there. one week will be really solid, next week absolute shit. unfortunately the good weeks are becoming less and less. dzeko, another nothing performance, we looked a lot more dangerous with silva and negredo. wonderful goal from negredo too. silva smashing the crossbar and then missing a free header too, we definitely had chances to get back in the game in the last half. bayern were just masterful. just watch their passing. it's all so crisp, one touch, rarely any mistakes, and when they don't have it, they press the midfield especially.

it was a very strange set up by pelle too. a 4-4-2 against the european champions? it was obvious that we were going to be outplayed from the start, that much is obvious when you come against the european champions, but we shouldn't have been outplayed THAT much.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah im still trying to figure out the 4-4-2

for gods sake, that formation was considered outdated.... in 2002

even 4-3-3 is a dinosaur now

to play it in the champions league, against arguably the finest midfield in europe with the most midfield oriented coach in the world managing them?

bloody suicide.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ReDREDD said:


> The reason Bale is regarded above them is because hes the most marketable, *best looking* (if youre into that sort of thing), and he's pretty clever in marketing himself
> 
> He turned himself into a big name and recognizable brand. hell he even patented his gay ass celebration


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We used 4-4-2 early in the season w/Sturridge and Aspas, but we don't have that pesky CL to worry about. :jose

Also Ribery is amazing and Bale looks like a chimp.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I honestly see Bayern making the final again this year. I just don't see a team that could beat them in their current form. Maybe Barca or Madrid on a lucky day. Robben and Ribery are playing amazing. Sure City was playing like shit, but they are still a powerful team, and for Bayern to win in Manchester like that is impressive to me.

Waiting for United to drop in the group stage ique2


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

EGame said:


> Say wut? Who are you?


As I thought. Scared of another 7-0 pasting this season?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

how could madrid beat bayern. theyre terrible. their defence is swiss cheese and they depend on isco/ronaldo to save them from embarrassment every game


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Old_John said:


> Dat Roberto Mancini debut with Galatasaray, dough! Almost beat Juve in Italy!


Fair play, IMO, GS should have won. Few odd decisions - Balta as captain and Yilmaz on the bench, but he did well.

And re: England GK's, I do rate Forster but Foster has been exceptional when fit, so he gets the nod for me.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

MyWord said:


> No


:hayden3 :banderas :ti

A Chelsea fan could write you a book on how good of a player Falcao is.



Bullseye said:


> Canada is has a distinct flavour of Catalan about it, right?
> 
> *Seems the only ones able to stop Bayern are in Group E* :terry


:terry



Like A Boss said:


> I honestly see Bayern making the final again this year. I just don't see a team that could beat them in their current form. Maybe *Barca or Madrid* on a lucky day. Robben and Ribery are playing amazing. Sure City was playing like shit, but they are still a powerful team, and for Bayern to win in Manchester like that is impressive to me.
> 
> Waiting for United to drop in the group stage ique2



LOLwut? I rate ourselves (Chelsea) higher than those two clubs against Bayern atm. Would have Dortmund up there as well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

EGame just mad that people aren't bandwagonning on his own bandwagon side Barca anymore 8*D

hey EGame how does it feel to know without Messi that Barca are shit? And what about Neymar? Even when Messi doesn't play Neymar still can't goal regularly. Only 2 goals, NeyWOAT more like it.

Bayern also have a better chance of retaining the CL than WOATlona do of winning it this season :kobe3


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I actually want Bayern to meet Barca again, I really do.


----------



## HareKrishna (Oct 2, 2013)

Kinda hoping Arsenal get Bayern in knockout stage were 2 pretty god games last season


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Abk™ said:


> :hayden3 :banderas :ti
> 
> A Chelsea fan could write you a book on how good of a player Falcao is.


:fpalm

Do I really need to hold your hand here?



MyWord said:


> Yes they are different but they are strikers who always offer the teams they play for something. Outside of the box Falcao is useless. Ask him to be involved with the build up play? Not a chance. Recently Columbia vs Uruguay, Uruguay have no first choice centre backs. Playing a 18 year old and 37 year old at centre back, Falcao should have had a field day. He did nothing. Why? Because Columbia didn’t play with width, which is what Flacao needs to shine, other players getting behind the defense for him. How can a player who has to have a team built a certain way just so he can be of any use be in the top 5 in the world? when if you place him into certain teams, they as well be playing with 10 men.


The point - The thing you argue against if you disagree with



MyWord said:


> No


The poster - You attack him when you have no argument to make because you'll end up looking silly if you actually try and contribute to the thread. I swear it was you who recently said this was the GOAT thread? Why not actually contribute opinions and debate and further cement it as the GOAT thread rather than lol yes lol no i agree i disagree time to change my name to adrien mercier II


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

At the early stages so far, Dortmund, Bayern, Real, Arsenal, Barca, PSG & Atletico looking really good. Should get a clearer understanding after the back-to-back fixtures.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So W3LB3CK has more goals than Neymar in Europe now too. God homeboy truly is WOAT.

I’ve watched a good bit of Bayern this season and just going by the highlight and reviews, that must have been by far their best performance under Pep last night. But to be honest, I think City made them look better than they are. I can understand why they would have been confident going into the game, especially after what they done to United, but setting up with two midfielders, neither of which is a traditional holding type anyways, was just suicidal against a team that weren’t even playing with a fucking striker, it was as bad as us setting up against Barca with Giggs and Carrick. City would have actually looked much better had they have had that gobshite in the Sky Studio (Worst pundit ever) holding in midfield and had Aguero up front on his own with Toure as his support. Bayern could just have their way with that midfield the way it was setup. That said, that squad is still a class above right now and it’s going to take a serious job to beat them over two legs. I’d really love to see them draw Atletico in the knockout stages, which would be a fascinating tie. I still don’t think they’ll win it, although I’m not sure why.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I actually think City shouldn't have let Nigel de Jong go.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Hart has been pretty shambolic for his standards recently, Forster being the beneficiary because he's the second best thing we have in goal which ain't saying much. City were simply dominated in their own back-yard by a team that didn't even field a recognisable striker and it wasn't a case of City having an off-day, Bayern were just that good. 

The 4-1-4-1 is a very insightful formation in the hands of Guardiola and it almost feels wrong the way Pep has twisted it but exciting all at the same time. It's so flexible tactically and it breeds their passing style, it's like a hybrid of the 4-3-3 and the 4-2-3-1 but the wingers are deeper and more involved in the build-up, unlike the 4-3-3 where the wingers are more higher up the pitch and not quite like the 4-2-3-1 due to how advanced their central midfielders are so I guess it's like a 4-5-1 which is probably what the team looks like when they've lost possession. Spain used this formation back in 2008 which looked really effective, its success hinges on the overall movement and communication, the quality of the holding midfielder and how well the lone-stiker can keep the ball while working hard off-ball. This could be the future formation used by the top clubs, in any case Bayern must succeed for the system to succeed.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> As I thought. Scared of another 7-0 pasting this season?


:banderas @ anyone thinking that will happen again. You're a nobody and a weak troll. LOL. Pls go.



Renegade™;24644265 said:


> EGame just mad that people aren't bandwagonning on his own bandwagon side Barca anymore 8*D
> 
> hey EGame how does it feel to know without Messi that Barca are shit? And what about Neymar? Even when Messi doesn't play Neymar still can't goal regularly. Only 2 goals, NeyWOAT more like it.
> 
> Bayern also have a better chance of retaining the CL than WOATlona do of winning it this season :kobe3


Undefeated in the league. 
Undefeated in Europe.











































































Yeah we must be shit. 








































































































































Says the Aussie United fan.


























































































































Who's team is in 12th place. 







































































































































And gets school by West Brom at home. 

























































































































































































































































































































































































































































#TOPOFTHEWORLDBABY
#WEONTOPOFTHEWORLD


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That post is fantastic ^^^


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> I actually think City shouldn't have let Nigel de Jong go.


you're not the only one.

and to say we didn't have an off day is a bit ridiculous. we obviously didn't play anywhere near our best, and the 3 goals we let in were all very soft, 2 should've been saved and i have no idea what clichy was doing. we looked much, much stronger with silva and negredo playing. dzeko has broken my heart again. looked a million dollars in pre season, chasing everything scoring, then comes the season, given the chance and doesn't take it. negredo comes on and keeps scoring.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

In regards to Renegade's location. 

Location: EGame is WOAT. 

Sums up Renegade in a nutshell. Potato.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

MyWord said:


> :fpalm
> 
> Do I really need to hold your hand here?
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't know there's someone stalking me all along. Nice.

The argument from the outset was whether Falcao is a better player than Bale and the answer is yes, he is at the moment. No one brought up whether a team's style of play being built around a certain player as a sole reason the player is one of the bests in the world. 

If you want to talk about building a team's style around Falcao, then you're right, and Atletico Madrid this season is a prime example of that. Without him, everyone contributes to the team this season and goals don't only come from a single source.



Kiz said:


> you're not the only one.
> 
> and to say we didn't have an off day is a bit ridiculous. we obviously didn't play anywhere near our best, and the 3 goals we let in were all very soft, 2 should've been saved and i have no idea what clichy was doing. we looked much, much stronger with silva and negredo playing. dzeko has broken my heart again. looked a million dollars in pre season, chasing everything scoring, then comes the season, given the chance and doesn't take it. negredo comes on and keeps scoring.


I'd pick Negredo over Dzeko at the moment. Has been a threat everytime he comes in from the matches I've watched. How many goals does each one of them have?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Negredo's looked better than Dzeko every time I've seen City this season (not including pre-season).


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Lahm is so fucking good by the way, even in midfield. Could probably play as a striker if the circumstances require it and still be great.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> *Who's* team is in 12th place.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh man, it's only the second round of matches in the Group Stages and it's already kicking off in here.

Can't wait for the Last 16 :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*In tears at 90% of this thread exposing themselves as muppets and probably not even realising it. 

Good point. No reason why we don't pick up 9 points at home and at least another point away so we should be more than good already. Thought everyone bar Fellaini (even worse than vs City) were great. 

Bayern were world class. City got it all wrong and were really bad. Both can happen btw. Bayern's pressing in midfield was textbook and a lot of the Pep effect. Made City look like an amateur team with how easily they took the ball off Fernandinho and Yaya and then just passed it around them with one touch football. Obviously didn't help that Pelle left them 2 way out numbered in midfield though. I guess you could admire him for being positive but you need the ball to be positive and get your forwards into play. Neville talking about how the best counters are those that start when you win the ball back in the opposition's half and then Bayern do exactly that and talk. GOAT Pundit. Big difference when Bastian went off. Class goal from Negredo. Honestly didn't expect him to start this well. Don't think Dzeko reacts well to competition, Looked immense vs Newcastle and then Negredo started getting starts and now he looks unmotivated again. Obviously City isn't the right club for him now or ever but he'd probably be really good at a club like Arsenal now who rely heavily on their one main forward who's pretty much a lcok to start. Scary thing is how many Bayern players didn't play. Gotze, Tiago, Martinez, Mandzukic. Lewandowski to join next year. Not even funny.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

OH LAWD.










The Brodge was at the Etihad last night. I wonder which Bayern player(s) he was scouting?

WE GERMAN SOON.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I think it's fair to say Robben is ready to make the step up to Liverpool.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Donnacha said:


> OH LAWD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Strange move ahead of a big Europe League tie the following day.
























































:brodgers*_


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs said:


> _*Good move ahead of a big Champions League tie the following year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hendo2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Donnacha said:


> OH LAWD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Is that a rabbit?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Donnacha said:


> Is that a rabbit?


:kobe


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Seabs said:


> _*Strange move ahead of a big Europe League tie the following day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lebron8


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Y'all won't be anywhere near the Champions League next year with the way the mighty Everton are playing right now. Also look for a late resurgence from Sunderland.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Juventus are going to struggle to finish second I think. Especially with the away fixture and home fixture against Madrid back to back. I'd be very happy with 2 points from those two games to be honest.

Then have to rely on beating Galatasaray away and FC Copenhagen at home.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Good point for United yesterday and a decent performance for the 90 minutes. Everyone had a solid game except for Fellaini, who was awful. He contributed to the Welbeck goal but besides that, he kept giving the ball away and committing foul after foul.

The back four was immense all night apart from the one mistake that would lead to the equalizer. Rafael was fantastic, kept winning the ball, making vital interceptions and charged forward when on the attack. We've really missed him at right back and hopefully he can remain injury free this season. Smalling was solid all night and Vidic was a beast throughout. A shame he didn't clear the ball properly, which resulted in the equalizer but there was nothing much he could do as his sighting was blocked by Smalling. Evra was really good second half and kept winning the ball. Carrick was his usual self; calm on the ball and picking out pass after pass, Cleverley added energy in the midfield and Welbeck worked hard. Valencia was alright, did more defensive work than attacking. Van Persie was quiet in stages but held the ball well.

De Gea is becoming such an unbelievably good goalkeeper. Since January this year he's looked fantastic and his reactions, distribution and BRAVERY was exceptional last night.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Laurent Blanc got PSG going very steady, among other things/clubs, but in a game that could have been particularly close last night, and a very comfortable 3-0 win is very good, I don't think they'll get to the final or anything, but still, good stuff,as I say, among others.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

EGame still lambasting others for supporting teams from other countries and bandwagoning with this 'Location Is' bollocks when he 'supports' Barca?fpalm Priceless son!

I eagerly await your immature response with ridiculously obvious & ill founded insults. Not that I'll see them as you're thankfully on my ignore list so I don't have to read your tedious 'GOAT WOAT' nonsense as well as the hypocritical nonsense about locations and all that, unless of course they're quoted by others like several have the last few pages.

It's also "whose" team by the way, not "who's" team. You not grammar now right?!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The difference between De Gea and Hart now and at the start of 12/13 is rather hilarious.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Don't worry Nige, everyone knows EGame is the ultimate WOAT. Just like his boy WOATmar. WOATS GONNA WOAT TOGETHER LIKE ONLY WOATS CAN WOAT GOAT POTATO JAKES ETC.

Also a good point for Utd, Fellaini still has no place in this team, no energy, no technical ability whatsoever, and another totally anonymous performance bar the assist for Welbeck. Rafael is so damn good, glad he's back at RB, Vidic still a monster, Smalling had a good game too and Evra played better than he has of late.

Not having Rooney obviously was a little disappointing and Nani not featuring at all but overall a point in Shakhtar is a good result and keeps us in pole position.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

amused at people getting mad at egame and then egging him on to reply.

at least with joe he can still turn it around. he's still only 26. made over 300 senior appearances already. personally i feel he needs a few games just to be taken out of the spotlight, plus how much longer can your more than capable reserve continue to sit on the bench watching mistake after mistake? he could just be mentally drained. who knows?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FEELS, SO MANY FEELS ITT.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

not mad, I just find it funny tbh.

Joe's replacement is still COSTEL right? And don't City still have Richard Wright on their books? :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Nige - Puts me on ignore yet still reads and addresses my posts out of pure spite.

OK bro, good luck with your raging goals in 2014. WOAT.

:banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wright does a lot of coaching and mentoring around the club, especially with the junior squads


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seabs said:


> Scary thing is how many Bayern players didn't play. *Gotze*, Tiago, Martinez, Mandzukic. Lewandowski to join next year. Not even funny.


Gotze did play but he came on late. :side:

I always forget that he's even a Bayern player tbh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Being a smartass doesn't suit you :hayden2

Really got no idea what they felt they needed to spend so much on Gotze tbh. He isn't as good as Ribery/Robben/Muller so he's only gonna be a bit part player unless one gets injured. Greed. Horrible club. Almost as bad as Chelsea if they had gun slinging, racist bigamists playing for them.

How much did Spurs pay for Lamela? £33m. Biggest piece of garbage I've seen allowed on a football pitch in a long ass time. Amused by them signing a David Luiz copycat too.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Seabs said:


> How much did Spurs pay for Lamela? £33m. Biggest piece of garbage I've seen allowed on a football pitch in a long ass time. Amused by them signing a David Luiz copycat too.


I was literally going to say the exact same thing. Honestly Downing offers more than what Lamela has shown so far.

Although I remember reading that he was against a move from Roma and perhaps his heart isn't in it with Spurs.



Donnacha said:


> The Brodge was at the Etihad last night. I wonder which Bayern player(s) he was scouting?
> 
> WE GERMAN SOON.


He's obviously scouting our opponents for the 2015 Champions League Final :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol, it's only Lamela's third start. Give him time. He was excellent in the 4-0 cup win against Villa. Haven't heard anything about him not wanting to leave Roma unless you're referring to that Arsenal fan that was trolling on twitter around the time the transfer happened?

The fee was actually just under £26m, it will only go up to £33m if certain add-ons are met.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Juventus are going to struggle to finish second I think. Especially with the away fixture and home fixture against Madrid back to back. I'd be very happy with 2 points from those two games to be honest.
> 
> Then have to rely on beating Galatasaray away and FC Copenhagen at home.


Yeah don't know what's wrong with them tbh. Last year in Europe it seemed that all they needed was a top striker to contend (at least against teams not named Bayern). Now they've brought said striker and everyone else's form seems to have dropped outside of Vidal and Pogba. They had one of the most fearsome defence lines in the game and now they're letting Galatassary score 2 from 6 against them, it's embarrassing. 

Well if they can't go to to toe with Madrid they're not going to be challengers for the overall anyway so Europa League will be the best place for them. Challenging for a minor European trophy >> 2nd round knockout.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Lol, it's only Lamela's third start. Give him time. He was excellent in the 4-0 cup win against Villa. Haven't heard anything about him not wanting to leave Roma unless you're referring to that Arsenal fan that was trolling on twitter around the time the transfer happened?
> 
> The fee was actually just under £26m, it will only go up to £33m if certain add-ons are met.


Do you have an opinion yet about Chiriches? Or do you need to see him more?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Need to see him more really, he looks very assured though. He'll definitely get a lot of game time this season with Kaboul continuing to pick up knocks and Dawson not being the best fit for a high defensive line.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Kaboul continuing to pick up knocks


Ledley 2.0 sadly.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Swansea are getting opened up by St Gallen here, could easily be 2 down by now. The keeper saved one of the worst penalties you'll probably see all season.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

That penalty taker must of felt like a cunt when the keeper didn't take the bait. I'm sure Messi once got booked for the stutter penalty, thought they outlawed it?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

And now they've been opened up literally, Michu just took a brogue kick to the head :jt

Great game so far


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Being a smartass doesn't suit you :hayden2
> *


I'm not trying to be one. Just pointing out that he played :draper2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lamela's looked garbage during all of the Europa League matches though. He's played 3 now right against very weak competition. For someone who cost that much he shouldn't be playing that bad at any point. Being able to pass the ball is like the most basic thing. Thought Chiriches looked like a ticking time bomb. Got himself into trouble a few times but got himself out of it well I guess. Still, a CB who gets himself and the team into trouble by trying to be Messi is never going to be a good CB.*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Seabs said:


> For someone who cost that much he shouldn't be playing that bad at any point.


However bad he's playing, I'm pretty confident Willian is still doing worse.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm sure Spurs fans can settle for Eriksen/Sigurddson bromance while Lamela adjusts to the league. Those two have been fantastic, put to the side the original problems Spurs had with an astounding lack of creativity.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think we can all agree willian is the buy of the season


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Is Hilario still there? Someone's got to keep Hilario company in the stands.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hilario went to MLS, I think.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Nope, Hilario is still with Chelsea but Turnlol the mighty Turnbull is gone.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> Hilario went to MLS, I think.


Hilario hasn't but Cudicini has.


----------



## ransmit (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh not again please


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

exceptional first post.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I think it's a cry for help.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WTF FOX!?

They're putting Barca/Milan on the main Fox station (understandable), but then Chelsea/Schakle on the secondary FOX channel..

In what fucking world do they think that Chelsea/Schalke > Arsenal/Dortmund???? Looks like I'll be streaming for have to wait until tape-delay showing Wednesday morning. Dafuq.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

To be fair, all of those games are pretty tasty.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i will be watching none of them, seeing as i have fucking mechanics of solids and dynamics lectures 

WHY CANT ANY GOOD GAMES BE ON WEDNESDAY

WHY DO YOU WOAT SO HARD UEFA, WHY


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I CANNOT BELIEVE THESE USELESS CUNTS AT UEFA SCHEDULED THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE DURING MIDETERM EXAMS. 

FUCK YOU.

:jose

It's okay though, this isn't a very important game and I hope most of our starters are rested for the Clasico. 

Also lol Milan.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good to be a graduate and not have to worry about education anymore :banderas


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

^^^^ Yep!

Though, I may be going back to get a better degree. :side:

Good news. The channel carrying Arsenal/Dortmund is on a free preview this week. Hells yeah. Looks like I don't have to complain anymore.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Good to be a graduate and not have to worry about education anymore :banderas


yeah joel graduated and is living the big life of modding the sports section of an online wrestling forum 

:banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Straight outta the University of Wrestling Forum, amigo :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so we're not allowed to train on cska's pitch because it's in such poor condition. fantastic. i'm sure that if it was barca/real/bayern they wouldn't be playing on this shitheap because they would've kicked up a giant fuss, which is what we should be doing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Straight outta the University of Wrestling Forum, amigo :banderas


Go Fighting Virgins!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HOpe Dortmund beats Arsenal


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Engaging posting sequence

beep


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

nah uh

saw some arsenal/bvb lineups on twitter. by that, i mean combined lineups between the squad. it was...

GK - Chezzer
Defense - The Arsenal back four
CM - Gundogan/Bender 
CM - Ramsey
AM - Ozil
LW - Reus
RW - Cazorla
ST - Lewandowski

:banderas


I'd probably take Weidenfeller, Hummels, and Pizcezekskekzek side ahead of their Arsenal counterparts.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

chezzer?

really?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yes. Really.


I had no idea that Per starts ahead of Hummels for the German NT. Maybe it should be Kos and Per then? :hmm:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think its the experience factor

that being said Hummels was a BEAST in the euros when per was out


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

weidenfeller is a much better keeper than chezzers.

weidenfeller
piszczek hummels kos gibbs
gundogan bender
reus ozil cazorla
lew

attacking midfield is the most difficult cos there's so much quality in there, rest was pretty straightforward.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

You forgot Ramsey. :kobe5

Tomorrow will be fun, I hope. Probably not. We'll get throttled 3-1. For what I've seen, it'll be Szczesny; Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs; Arteta, Ramsey; Wilshere, Özil, Cazorla; Giroud

About what I expected. Wouldn't have reminded Rosicky getting the start ahead of Wilshere, but that's okay. Hope the players have their fitness up. Strenuous week.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Good to be a graduate and not have to worry about education anymore :banderas


Indeed :banderas 



ReDREDD said:


> yeah joel graduated and is living the big life of modding the sports section of an online wrestling forum
> 
> :banderas


Living the dream :banderas :banderas

Honestly reckon Dortmund/Arsenal could end In a draw right now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

i got it 2-1 to Dortmund....wishful thinking. :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Alexis Sanchez will play alongside Messi and Neymar in the Champions League group stage game against AC Milan tomorrow. #fcblive #ucl [md]

NeMesis gonna GOAT all over Europe.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Nemesis.. :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Pellegrini: "pitch is unbelievable and match could be called off if it rains"

WHAT COULD GO WRONG










that's not trimmed grass btw, that's fucking sand. EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

They better have that fixed by the 2018 world cup. :kobe2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there has been no game played on there since august 30, even cska's manager is saying that it isn't good enough. it's apparently very thin grass with sand underneath much of the pitch. they moved the plzen/cska game, why not move this one?

ironically a stadium that could be used if this happened is being renovated for the world cup.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

that's embarrassing for CKSA.

They should feel bad. :no:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kiz said:


> Pellegrini: "pitch is unbelievable and match could be called off if it rains"
> 
> WHAT COULD GO WRONG
> 
> ...


Beach football it is then. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't think it's going to be called off because they had the same problem last leg vs Steaua and they played the game at Zenit's stadium.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Time for these Russian teams to GTFO until they can actually grow grass or provide an acceptable playing surface.

This is the biggest club competition in the world ffs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpilicueta
Ramires Lampard
Hazard Oscar Schurrle
Torres

Eto'o finally gets off the mark... And then doesn't play :hmm:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bertrand lol. Really think Jose should lay off the rotation for a bit, especially up front. Give Eto'o a run of consecutive games to get some momentum.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

45 minutes.

This is the point on Big Arsenal Game nights where I get that weird feeling that's somewhere between excitement and anxiety. It's like my first night in prison and I get cell'd up with a six foot four brick shithouse. I know there's a strong chance I'm gonna get my butt pulverised, but then the six foot four brick shithouse is Alexander Skarsgard levels of handsome. I'm not sure how I should feel about it all.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Lee Dixon: I don't understand books at all.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Keane is the fucking GOAT. 

Love the man.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Roy Keane criticising Ferguson for being critical of his players?

Roy Keane's book is pretty much a list of names that he goes all out to put down. Managers, players, women, hockey players. Pretty much everyone but Triggs gets a doing.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

UEFA's attempts at stopping racism. :lol: Let's pass a pennant along and take pics with it... So cringe


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds like Jet and I would have been on opposite sides during the Saipan Civil War. :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Sounds like Jet and I would have been on opposite sides during the Saipan Civil War. :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Eto'o finally gets off the mark... And then doesn't play :hmm:


And Torres scores...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I NEVER WANT TO SEE THAT FUCKER PIQUE ON THE PITCH AGAIN. 

MASCH CAN GO TOO,


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TIME TO WOAT

ique2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG IM SO MAD I WANT TO SCREAM.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

And that is why I haven't gotten all jizzy jizzy over Ramsey yet.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Mkhisomethingan :jose

And we were so close to signing him in the summer :jose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

We'll have Masch plz.

LMAO RAMSEY.

Thinks he's Zidane. Do that against jobber Premierleague teams, sure. This is CL. Can't get away with that there.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> We'll have Masch plz.
> 
> LMAO RAMSEY.
> 
> Thinks he's Zidane. Do that against jobber Premierleague teams, sure. This is CL. Can't get away with that there.


Supporting Liverpool, what do you know about CL at this point though :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOLMILAN

Leave Messi in about 10 metres of space. :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOOOOOAAAALLLLLLL MESSSIIIIIIII 

GOOOOOOAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL 


GOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Supporting Liverpool, what do you know about CL at this point though :banderas


Says fan of a team of perennial German chokers, who only managed to finally not choke with this group of players.........






.....when they faced an even chokier group of German choking chokes.

I've forgotten more about the CL than you'll ever know, brah. :banderas


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Our fullbacks are playing crap.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> We'll have Masch plz.
> 
> LMAO RAMSEY.
> 
> Thinks he's Zidane. Do that against jobber Premierleague teams, sure. This is CL. Can't get away with that there.


It's called confidence and composure. You know, the best midfielder in the world... :banderas
































What are you doing in here on a Champions League night? :side:


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Keeper shoulda got to that IMO. Giroud has been absolutely fantastic tonight! Love that man!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> Says fan of a team of perennial German chokers, who only managed to finally not choke with this group of players.........


Chokers met Wembley and left with Champions League.

Owait, if you don't think this group of players are the chokers, then who exactly are you talking about here?



> .....when they faced an even chokier group of German choking chokes.


Raep'd the Spanish giants. ALL HEIL THE GERMAN CHOKES



> I've forgotten more about the CL than you'll ever know, brah. :banderas












Can't blame you for not having the memory of a hermit.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> I've forgotten more about the CL than you'll ever know, brah. :banderas


This is just...sad.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

BrickHouse

Plz leave and let the footie threads for the good posters like HeartBreak&Triumph and Hohenheim of Light, you depressing fucking WOAT.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Giroud has been playing on another fucking level.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Marseille going for the WOAT of WOATS award. 'Koff, snail eaters.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Giroud has been playing on another fucking level.*









Sorry I couldn't resist :brodgers


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Diego Costa GOATING.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I cannot believe we haven't scored again yet. FUCK


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

:mario is on


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WHY THE FUCK CANT WE SCORE WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?! 

:jose


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:torres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a fantastic counter attack.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> BrickHouse
> 
> Plz leave and let the footie threads for the good posters like HeartBreak&Triumph and Hohenheim of Light, you depressing fucking WOAT.


Can you imagine actually making a post like this while asking someone to leave based on their posting quality?

Yikes.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

A meh penalty JUST inside in the penalty box and a lucky strike. Celtic win. The rest of the game they suck ass. Ugh.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Giroud cannot have more than one touch of the ball at a time.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

GOATmund.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Thinks my posts are serious. :banderas

Talks about posting quality and yet I legit didn't even notice he existed until last weekend when he started talking some boring Arsenal nonsense. :banderas

Would bet my life on not a single poster in these threads actually giving the tiniest fuck if he left and never came back. :banderas
































































Yikes.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh, Bucharest equalised? Nice. 

Pretty harsh on Arsenal. Still that group looks tasty as fuck, now.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

:torres

Beautiful movement and finishing from Torres tonight. It makes a nice change seeing a Chelsea striker in that kind of form.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Two Torres goals and a Basel draw? :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

F-F-FERNANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Great performance from him tonight. Has a fire been lit under him? Has the hunger returned? We'll see how he plays against a World Class team on Sunday.

Successive away wins in the CL can only be a good recipe going forwards. Win the next two games and we'll call that a wash.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

As well as Arsenal have played so far this season I still think they will end up coming 3rd behind Napoli.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

LolMarseille.

What do you expect when you have a defender called Fanni.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Predicted a 1-2 win to Dortmund, got a 1-2 win to Dortmund.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The one time I want Arsenal to win, and they lose. :hendo3


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

BVB is so good defensively. So compact, and just an aggressive collapse on opponent's attack. And then when they win the ball, they unleash a lethal counter.

Thought we had some bright spots like Arteta and Rosicky. Wilshere and Ramsey were poor. Ramsey was very poor. That poor clearance out of the back that led to the first goal, unacceptable. You cannot do that vs BVB. 

Still thought we deserved a draw. 1-1 would have been fair. But credit to BVB, they're a top squad. Possibly the best we'll see all season.

Winning vs Marseille gets us to 9, but goodness. Traveling to Dortmund and Naples....I'm not sure we get more than 9. Getting 11 would be a huge feat.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Dortmund was solid in the middle, Arsenal was forced to play outwide for most of the game. Knowing full well what they were capable of against Madrid I honestly thought this would be 3-0 for Dortmund, the gunners did better than I expected to be honest and did fairly well in possession despite the gegenpressing of BVB.

Oh and GOATRRES IS BACK! :torres 

He doesn't need that mask anymore. :zorres


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I think Arsenal will lose in Germany and draw in Italy, Dortmund will top the group.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent killer instinct from the second best team in Europe. Arsenal had spells where they played dynamite football, ironically their best bit of play was right before they conceded the 2nd. Not a lot separates teams at this level, Dortmund made more of the chances they created. Awesome game. 


So Barca's kryptonite is slow old men?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MOYES' United the only unbeaten British side in Europe now :moyes1


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great stuff from Dortmund. Them or Bayern again this year for me.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Moyes has been studying the 2012 Chelsea handbook. Fool everyone into thinking your declining with league form and then take everyone by surprise in Europe.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yes. Moyes is going to win the CL this season.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Joel said:


> Yes. Moyes is going to win the CL this season.


Lauren's gonna get torn up by WILFRIED wearing his CL winners medal at Chez Moyes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

But will Moyes walk in again? :moyes2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

If Moyes actually won the Champions League I'd wager £100 Haribo's Fifty Shades of Moyes fantasy in the Prem Thread would actually become a reality.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Excellent killer instinct from the second best team in Europe. Arsenal had spells where they played dynamite football, ironically their best bit of play was right before they conceded the 2nd. Not a lot separates teams at this level, Dortmund made more of the chances they created. Awesome game.
> 
> 
> So Barca's kryptonite is slow old men?


*Pique's not THAT old.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Great win for us tonight, first goal was a clear penalty, the second may have been a bit lucky, but we probably deserved a little luck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh and if it wasn't clear last season... and the year before, it was clear tonight that we desperately need central midfielders. The last two goals were counter attack goals. We were getting bossed before those came. Surely Mourinho understands this?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Draw would've been a fair result. Dortmund just more clinical.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> Yes. Moyes is going to win the CL this season.


Is it anymore absurd than Chelsea winning it in 11/12? Both were flawed teams featuring a few world class players. The key difference is that I don't think it's in United's DNA to park the bus against anyone. That's not a knock on Chelsea, it's just there are certain teams who aren't willing or don't have the necessary skill/discipline to approach a game in that vein.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Bertrand lol. Really think Jose should lay off the rotation for a bit, especially up front. Give Eto'o a run of consecutive games to get some momentum.*


:banderas



Joel said:


> Oh and if it wasn't clear last season... and the year before, it was clear tonight that we desperately need central midfielders. The last two goals were counter attack goals. We were getting bossed before those came. Surely Mourinho understands this?


its been clear since ballack packed his bags and left

no idea why the club still refuses


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

double post


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Got back from the celtic game a while ago it was nuts. Ajex fans are a right bunch of wanks destroying WH Smiths last night and then rioting at the chippy up the gallow gate before the game and smashing the windows. The mob were escorted up the street by 4 riot vans, loads of police and a helicopter with a spot light and I had to go through the mob to get to the other end of the road. They were trying to fight when we scored and then at half time they were ripping up the chairs and throwing them. Other than that I think we played well and deserved the win, best chant of the night "ones called ronald ones called frank, one missed a penalty the other one's a wank"


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

That wasn't great. Thought it was an alright performance though, all things considered. I'd rather we play garbage and get three points than play alright and get none of course, but shit happens. 

More than a couple positives to take away from this, at least. Özil and Cazorla look filthy together. The Norwich game wasn't on tv at the weekend, so you don't really get a proper handle on those things from MotD highlight packages (or you stream the game live like this is 2013 and streaming is all the rage), but even from the half hour or so we got to see of them together tonight there's def some FILTH going on. Giroud was pretty excellent. Service to him wasn't always the best, though. Koscielny and Per (Koscielny especially) did a great job on Lewandowski the whole night bar the one time he manages to lose them. And of course we're punished for it, because that's what world class strikers do; they punish you. Arteta was super solid in front of the back four, but we could've done with Flamini in there. That fucker has been a ridiculously good signing and I feel like a first class numpty for doubting Wenger for brining him in. 

That was the worst game Ramsey's played all season. The greatest player of his or any other generation did not look like the greatest player of his or any other generation tonight. Bit of daftness led to us going one down and he never really got a decent foothold in the game at any point. 

Thought we were unlucky overall. Not sure we were good enough for the win, but certainly a draw. First half we were fairly flat and only equalised because of a goalkeeping error, but then we only went one down in the first place because of a midfielder error on our end, so I guess that makes it square? Second half we were much better. Their second goal came during our best spell of the match. Cracking counter attack and finish from Lewa. Should he even have been on the pitch by then? Maybe not, but there's plenty of ifs and buts you can talk about, and what happened happened. I think the fact he never outright swung the arm/elbow saved him from the red in the end. But yeah, that was how to counter attack. They looked dangerous on the counter the whole game really, but that was the only time they got it to Großkreutz and he actually then managed to do something decent with it. They never had the ball for any particularly lengthy spells, at least not to the point where they were causing any real problems, but they always seemed comfortable enough to let us keep it in midfield and attempt to hit us on the counter. We looked our best when Özil, Cazorla, etc were passing it around their area, but fuck me do this Dortmund side defend relentlessly. Any time someone got the ball around their eighteen yard line it seemed like there were three players hunting it down again. You'd think they had sixteen men on the pitch (MAYBE THEY DID?! WE WAS ROBBED!). Some of the blocking from Subotic and Hummels was exceptional. Plus Hummels cleared the Rosicky volley off the line and Cazorla hit the bar, so it's not like we never came close to scoring even when Weidenfeller wasn't being a nutbag. 

I'd rather we lose in the Champions League than the Premiership (well, I'd rather we didn't lose anywhere, ever). This result leaves us with one home game and trips to Napoli (that'll suck) and Dortmund (that'll suck more) in the group, which is hardly ideal considering the other two teams on six points have two home games to play, but it's still a really open group. Us and Napoli could absolutely nick something in Dortmund, conversely Dortmund take three points off Napoli which might take some pressure off us, we could go to Napoli and nick something, etc. Still everything to play for. Marseille are also present in this group. 

Hopefully we bounce back on Saturday. We should be beating Palace, fer chrissakes. If Fulham can put four past them then by all rights you'd need three hands to count how many we should be putting past them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a bit different though. We've never been a side to control the game. But when we had the awesome foursome (Lampard, Ballack, Essien and Makelele) we were just solid as fuck. We weren't striving to play beautiful football, we were just looking to win games by being mean as fuck in defence, a block in midfield and using Drogba to hammer the opposition into surrender.

But now we're trying to play good football. We've wanted that and was one of the reasons we appointed AVB. But we can't achieve this without dominating possession for the majority of the game. This isn't going to happen with a midfield two of Lampard/Ramires or Lampard/Mikel or Ramires/Mikel. Throw Essien into all of the choices we have too. We need a player who can be Xavi/Schweinsteiger/Gundogan/Alonso you get my point.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*oh hi mans*

hard to find such a player though

edit; have i turned to mr.obvious


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

id jerk off so hard for alonso or gundogan


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> id jerk off so hard for alonso or gundogan


I'm not sure if they would accept that offer.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

ReDREDD said:


> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why last year I was kinda desperate to see Romeu play and see if he can add some tempo and fluidity but he was just meh in the times he played. When Mikel came on against Manchester United though when you were 2-0 down in the FA Cup, I thought you guys managed to keep the ball better and take control of the match.



GOD of CUNT said:


> Any time someone got the ball around their eighteen yard line it seemed like there were three players hunting it down again. You'd think they had sixteen men on the pitch (MAYBE THEY DID?! WE WAS ROBBED!).


Knowing full well of Dortmund's relentless pressing and how you guys like to keep possession, I thought this was gonna look like Bayern/Barca (7-0 :banderas) but you did better than I thought and kudos to Arteta for managing to keep cool under pressure and redistribute the ball. You were missing Flamini though, I honestly thought the best you guys have looked so far was when you had Flamini/Arteta in the pivot (West Brom not withstanding) and you guys cruised through the Napoli game and made them chase shadows especially in the first 20 minutes, you had a destroyer in the midfield and another one redistributing the ball and keeping shape and more importantly, tonight I think Flamini could've prevented that counterattack that led to the goal.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'm not sure if they would accept that offer.


your ma does :banderas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Admit it we all love it when :torres scores!!!!


Oh and Arsenal :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*yawn* undefeated in the league and Europe *yawn*

Should have won today, if people other than Messi could actually fucking score. Nevertheless a draw at the San Siro is a decent result. 

Just another day of GOATS GOATING. 

*yawn*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

But who was Bartra? 

Oh yeah that kid who has been keeping our defense error free for the past 4-5 games. 

Please don't bench him for that WORTHLESS COCKFUCK Pique.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> your ma does :banderas


Yeah, well the jerk store called and they're running out of you.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

no more Schalke 04 .. it's only Schalke 03 :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

elaborate on the joke pls adrien. us mortals don't understand

when does pique claim independence as the sole ruler of spudalonia?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

They lost 0-3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

say whaaaaaaat

that's gold, jerry, gold.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> They lost 0-3


._____________.

Anyway, not going to get too hyped about Torres. It'll be a one off, it always is with him. The overreaction everytime he has a decent game makes me think he could score in the next 20 games and I'd still think he's kind of crap now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kiz said:


> say whaaaaaaat
> 
> that's gold, jerry, gold.


:kobe5


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

GOD of CUNT said:


> That wasn't great. Thought it was an alright performance though, all things considered. I'd rather we play garbage and get three points than play alright and get none of course, but shit happens.
> 
> More than a couple positives to take away from this, at least. Özil and Cazorla look filthy together. The Norwich game wasn't on tv at the weekend, so you don't really get a proper handle on those things from MotD highlight packages (or you stream the game live like this is 2013 and streaming is all the rage), but even from the half hour or so we got to see of them together tonight there's def some FILTH going on. Giroud was pretty excellent. Service to him wasn't always the best, though. Koscielny and Per (Koscielny especially) did a great job on Lewandowski the whole night bar the one time he manages to lose them. And of course we're punished for it, because that's what world class strikers do; they punish you. Arteta was super solid in front of the back four, but we could've done with Flamini in there. That fucker has been a ridiculously good signing and I feel like a first class numpty for doubting Wenger for brining him in.
> 
> ...


Great post. I disagree that we missed Flamini. Arteta had 11 tackles, and was very disruptive. I feel like we were undone by poor luck. Ramsey's mistake was terrible, and no one took cover for Sagna when he was 50 yards out of the play on the 2nd goal. If we clean those two plays up, it's a different game. 

We need wingers. Theo is missed. I hope we buy another in January for cover. Gnarby looks like talent, but I guess that Arsene doesn't fully trust him yet. And Ryo just isn't good enough. He'll probably be off next summer.

All in all, we look good for long spells. And poor for short spells. Shows we're capable of class, and capable of playing with anyone. Just need to be smarter.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i had no idea the new models had joke interface installed

what will they think of next


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Robinho GOATing over Sanchez was :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Will Honda play vs City? I love Honda.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just watching the highlights now, good to see ramsay taking a page out of the arsenal fans' book and getting way ahead of himself.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> But now we're trying to play good football. We've wanted that and was one of the reasons we appointed AVB. But we can't achieve this without dominating possession for the majority of the game. This isn't going to happen with a midfield two of Lampard/Ramires or Lampard/Mikel or Ramires/Mikel. Throw Essien into all of the choices we have too. We need a player who can be Xavi/Schweinsteiger/Gundogan/Alonso you get my point.


Great post. Always thought the same. As good as Ramires is at breaking up play and his surging runs, he's not exactly the type of player we need in that position. He doesn't have the passing, vision and composure that the Xavis, Gundogans or the Alonsos have. Lampard also isn't the type of player as well plus he's not one for the future. Haven't seen much of MvG to judge him. Right now Romeu is the only player that seems close to the mould we want but he's far from realising it yet IMO.



DX-HHH-XD said:


> That's why last year I was kinda desperate to see Romeu play and see if he can add some tempo and fluidity but he was just meh in the times he played. When Mikel came on against Manchester United though when you were 2-0 down in the FA Cup, I thought you guys managed to keep the ball better and take control of the match.
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing full well of Dortmund's relentless pressing and how *you* guys like to keep possession, I thought this was gonna look like Bayern/Barca (7-0 :banderas) but *you* did better than I thought and kudos to Arteta for managing to keep cool under pressure and redistribute the ball. *You* were missing Flamini though, I honestly thought the best* you* guys have looked so far was when you had Flamini/Arteta in the pivot (West Brom not withstanding) and *you* guys cruised through the Napoli game and made them chase shadows especially in the first 20 minutes, you had a destroyer in the midfield and another one redistributing the ball and keeping shape and more importantly, tonight I think Flamini could've prevented that counterattack that led to the goal.


Sorry, what club do you support? Once thought you are a Chelsea fan, then Arsenal and now... :draper2

Inb4 Man U.



Mikey Damage said:


> Great post. *I disagree that we missed Flamini*. Arteta had 11 tackles, and was very disruptive. I feel like we were undone by poor luck. Ramsey's mistake was terrible, and *no one took cover for Sagna when he was 50 yards out of the play on the 2nd goal*. If we clean those two plays up, it's a different game.
> 
> We need wingers. Theo is missed. I hope we buy another in January for cover. Gnarby looks like talent, but I guess that Arsene doesn't fully trust him yet. And Ryo just isn't good enough. He'll probably be off next summer.
> 
> All in all, we look good for long spells. And poor for short spells. Shows we're capable of class, and capable of playing with anyone. Just need to be smarter.


Thought it was one of the reasons why you missed Flamini?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

StarzNBarz said:


> Will Honda play vs City? I love Honda.


I prefer Mazda tbh

:torres @ Kiz


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Wouldnt be surprised to see some changes tonight, think Kagawa will probably come in, wouldnt be surprised to see hernandez start as its been a whie since he last did. Will be a tough game for sure

perhaps something like this

de gea

rafael evans vidic evra

carrick cleverley

valencia kagawa welbeck

rvp​


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

in b4 kagawa's not in the squad


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> in b4 kagawa's not in the squad


woud be surprised if he isnt, as I cant see him playing against Stoke at the weekend


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jesus at how bad the defending was on chelsea's 2nd goal. schalke definitely had their chances, but 2 sliding tackles to leave it 3 on 1? that's just appalling. people do that on fifa when they're first playing.

and then catch them on the break again. 2 mistakes and then 2 goals. no pity for schalke though. if you're going to play stupidly and waste good chances then you deserve to get burned.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Wouldnt be surprised to see some changes tonight, *think Kagawa will probably come in*, wouldnt be surprised to see hernandez start as its been a whie since he last did. Will be a tough game for sure
> 
> perhaps something like this
> 
> ...


And he always doesn't. :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We need to play Anderson and Fellaini together. Unleash the SWAG Moyes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rumours that the pitch is being sprayed green to hide the sand

:lmao

:lmao

:lmao

this isn't good.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

DDG

Rafael Evans Vidic Evra

Carrick Clev

Valencia Rooney Kagawa

RVP

Subs: Hernandez, Ando, Welbeck


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> DDG
> 
> Rafael Evans Vidic Evra
> 
> ...


Better hope De Gea doesn't get injured with a bench like that. :brodgers


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

those are the subs that'll come on you muppet :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You still better hope De Gea doesn't get injured then.

OI ANDERSON. YOUR ASS TAKES UP MOST OF THE GOAL. GET IN THERE. :moyes1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

champions league.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

In Soviet Russia, grass plays on you


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

omg the spraying the pitch green is actually a real thing

what an utter farce.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Adrien Mercier said:


> They lost 0-3


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> Great post. I disagree that we missed Flamini. Arteta had 11 tackles, and was very disruptive. I feel like we were undone by poor luck. Ramsey's mistake was terrible, and no one took cover for Sagna when he was 50 yards out of the play on the 2nd goal. If we clean those two plays up, it's a different game.
> 
> We need wingers. Theo is missed. I hope we buy another in January for cover. Gnarby looks like talent, but I guess that Arsene doesn't fully trust him yet. And Ryo just isn't good enough. He'll probably be off next summer.
> 
> All in all, we look good for long spells. And poor for short spells. Shows we're capable of class, and capable of playing with anyone. Just need to be smarter.


Arteta absolutely was good, yeah. But I guess I feel more comfortable knowing Flamini's there. Still, Arteta is probably the only other midfielder were have that's disciplined enough to step into that position in his absence. 

Yeah, we have no width. Wilshere isn't a winger. Ramsey isn't a winger. Ozil obviously isn't a winger. Cazorla has enough pace and is tricky enough to be effective enough as one, but he's better coming in off the wing and linking up around the edge of the area (so basically what he was doing from the second he came on last night). All our wingers are either injured (Theo, Ox, Poldi) or young and inexperienced (Gnabry). Klopp obviously knows all this and Dortmund were set up to stifle things in the middle. They pretty much boxed us in because we had no outlets on the wings, and any time Sagna or Gibbs attempted to make themselves one...yeah. 

A winger in January def wouldn't go amiss.

Honestly, I'm not super disappointed with last night. I mean, Arsenal fans should've been confident that we could get something out of the game, but Dortmund are probably still one of the three best sides in Europe. If we really want to be taken seriously this season then we need to bounce back from this, though. Can't be all "we're LEGIT" after beating Norwich then "but we're still underdogs against the Dortmunds of Europe" the next (even though we probably are, but that's all on how classy Dortmund are).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that is after the pitch has been 'painted'. still looks like a shitheap.

Hart, Zabaleta, Garcia, Nastasic, Kolarov, Navas, Fernandinho, Yaya Toure (c), Silva, Aguero, Negredo

strong team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kompany, Lescott and Demichelis all out?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

vinny and demi didn't travel, garcia has probably been a better cb this season and played well vs west ham.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

DdG 
Rafael jones Evans evra
Carrick Felliani
Toni kagawa Welbeck 
Chicha 

I'm little unsure on the team tonight as I think we will drop a few & bring a few back in. I think PL we will try & play our strongest/best 11 right now. Also injury have along with players out of form means difficult to try & guess the correct line up. Don't think we will break up the defence that played v Southampton actually & think Clev is maybe still injuryed so might not be risked in tonight's game. Reckon its time we used the likes of kagawa chicha & welbeck. My biggest worry is CM as Sociedad like press high & when they break they are very fast & effective. Need some mobility & need move ball quicker through the lines is a game that Clev would be much needed & not game Felliani think should be starting but lack of other options available due to injury or/& poor form means its likely to be Felliani starting with carrick in CM.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

embarrassing defending. dominated the game and then concede. typical.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

KUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN THE GOAT

dat dreamy silva/kun link up.

GOL GOL GOL


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

KUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN

fucking delicious from negregoat.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think ramires is fine. superb box to box midfielder, decent tackler, great runner, and once in a while is capable of being not retarded

the problem is we need a proper deep lying CM, alonso or gundogan style to partner up with him


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

commentator saying fernandinho wouldn't be used to these temperatures due to being from brazil, ignoring he spent 8 years playing in the ukraine.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kiz said:


> commentator saying fernandinho wouldn't be used to these temperatures due to being from brazil, ignoring he spent 8 years playing in the ukraine.


:banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i challenge you to find a worse commentator than niall quinn.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> i think ramires is fine. superb box to box midfielder, decent tackler, great runner, and once in a while is capable of being not retarded
> 
> the problem is we need a proper deep lying CM, alonso or gundogan style to partner up with him


Ramires can definitely work. We need to put the passer alongside him. I doubt we go for him, but Paul Pogba would be wonderful. Juve slyly putting him on the market as well.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

seems to be rumours on twitter that RVP was spotted in london today, so he could be out


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

He probably was out, unless his house has wheels and he took it with him.

:rvp


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Moyes has another daughter called London? :moyes1


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> De Gea; Rafael, Jones, Evans, Evra (c); Carrick, Giggs; Valencia, Rooney, Kagawa; Hernández
> bench: Lindegaard, Smalling, Buttner, Nani, Young, Fellaini, Januzaj


giggs in central midfield :moyes1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ENGLAND'S NUMBER ONE

more wins away in the cl than the league :moyes1

really made it difficult for ourselves. backline was very shaky. continually caught out, not just garcia, who was much better in the 2nd half. dinho and yaya played well, silva/kun excellent. dzeko again a potato. 2 prime chances, doesn't take them. fuck that shit.

20 mil on pepe no longer looks so silly.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

united_07 said:


> giggs in central midfield :moyes1


Sociedad team like Southampton like press high aggressively. One main areas on Saturday that was a issue was felliani didnt keep ball nor move it fast enough in cm well enough, the 2 of Felliani & carrick were also to far apart & Felliani didnt give carrick any options play any balls to him nor when he had it to play passes around cover or/& drive with ball at Southampton. Something giggs does worse then Felliani in CM. At least with Felliani could tell him to sit deeper & protect back 4 with carrick but Giggs very worried by that area.

Positive is Kagawa & Chicha both start. Great news even if kagawa shifted out to lw again. Not shocked that Adnan on bench looked tired on Saturday around 70 in mark seemed to gas out bit. Maybe needs a bit of rest so good option to bring on off the bench. Worth noting just how little Moyes rates Ando right now to include Young on bench over him & we've not seen Ando since that awful display v Palace.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm guessing Giggs was the only option due to Fellaini's poor form and Anderson not even being featured in the squad (injured?). Still, Giggs is not a very reliable option in central midfield. I'm liking the Rooney/Valencia/Kagawa/Hernandez attacking line-up though.

It will be a tough game but after the last two disappointing home performances, hopefully the players will be up for it today and will put in a solid showing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

considering real's midfield, and what southampton managed to do, i have a bad feeling about this


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> He probably was out, unless his house has wheels and he took it with him.
> 
> :rvp


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Everytime I hear the words 'Giggs in central midfield', I think back to the January 2009 game vs Chelsea at OT where Ferguson's team selection was slaughtered pre match and then Giggs ran rampant like Stuart Hall at an Under 15's match. Sadly the frequency of him repeating that performance has somewhat dwindled and my testes now shrivel when I think of what awaits.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Moyes on RVP: "he has been complaining about his groin"

:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:lauren


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Did not know Rooney was still capable of that.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

What a pass from Di Maria and a lovely goal from Ronaldo.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Great start from Madrid.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fucking hell I want Juventus to win so I could be a dick to my friends who like Madrid.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm sure you could still manage being a dick just fine :lebron8

Sociedad are awful so far.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

jfc Hernandez, way to stay 8 yards offside.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Freaking awful Casillas. Diego López is the man to go.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Melo. Rifled in. 

Also Zlatan. #BelieveInTheBigNosedCunt


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ha, more to come from Juventus please.



DwayneAustin said:


> I'm sure you could still manage being a dick just fine :lebron8


You sassy son of woman.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ibrahimovic with 2 goals already. He is pretty good at the moment...


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

LOLChiellini


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh my god Juve are so potato. 

Disgrace to italian defending.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Asian with the Fellaini wig with a sign saying "In Moyes We Trust". :lmao

Kagawa should go over and tear it up. Disgracing his people.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

5th official puttin' in work! Chiellini pulls that shit all the time, anyway.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Juve's gameplay is almost perfect. We are gonna suffer.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Hattrick by Zlatan! AND WHAT A GOAL!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WOOLCOCK 

Who do those TITS belong to in my CP?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

EGame said:


> WOOLCOCK
> 
> Who do those TITS belong to in my CP?


Michelle Keegan, aka Tina from Coronation Street (well, she denied they were hers after being 'leaked' via twitter)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

its pretty much a given that there will be a red in this game the way this referee is flashing the cards


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Fantastic match so far. Both teams are looking good.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

united_07 said:


> its pretty much a given that there will be a red in this game the way this referee is flashing the cards


Smalling, when he comes on for Rooney after half time.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

The first 30 minutes, United played some really good stuff. The players pressed high, kept winning the ball in midfield and created some good opportunities. The only disappointment is the fact United didn't score more than one. The own goal was set up nicely with some brilliant trickery from Rooney beating two players in the Real box, hitting the post with his shot and bouncing off the Real player.

Valencia and Rafael have been absolute beasts on the right wing, they're both giving the right back a hard time in defence. Evra has looked good going forward and Jones/Evans are continuing their solid partnership in defence. Kagawa has looked sharp, Carrick and Giggs have done their jobs well and Rooney/Hernandez have been a real threat going forward. Rooney has nutmegged two or three players in this game, just a shame his final ball didn't pay off.

The referee has been awful, handing out yellow cards for free. 

Keep it up second half as Sociedad did improve towards the end of the first half. Get a couple of early goals to kill it off.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

God this referee is awful. Doubt Rafael will stay on the pitch at this rate, and he's probably been our best player.

Very good performance. Should be home and dry already. Hernandez needs to stop falling over. Kagawa and Giggs have really added more fluency to the team, some of the passing has been brilliant in the final 3rd. Valencia started off brilliantly but faded a bit. Rooney was unfuckingbelievable for the goal. 

Good performance. Quite a few players making a statement. 

Watch Kagawa get hauled off.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Keep it up Zlatan! Too bad the swedish defense sucks and it doesnt matter how many goals you score against Portugal :batista3


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

That was so much more better, looking so fluid in attack, playing a lot faster with the ball & good work ethic off the ball to get it back ASAP. Should be playing like this far more often then we have.

First 30mins we blew Sociedad away, then came back into the game after that. We were pressing high & aggressively well but Sociedad then got control of game & did what I think right move when Sociedad in our half attacki g we get back into shape soon as we can & make it hard for them to play through. When they approach final 3rd then go to them. Not been doing that so far this season soon as our opponent got ball just sat off to much & rotated as retreated as deep as we can get which inviting to much pressure on our defence & Goal. 

Giggs is actually running the cm reminds me of 09 game v Chelsea at OT when partnered Fletch that night, was amazing. Our speed of ball along with movement off the ball in final 3rd been very good that's the Manchester United I know. Kagawa & chicha have been big reason for that IMO.

Only downside is when on top in that first 30 minutes we didnt grab that vital 2nd goal the longer game goes on at 1-0 the nerves start gearing up. Also the ref has been god awful tonight you can just see a red card coming to someone this 2nd half I don't know to who though.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Fucking hell. Anderlecht's defence is so bad. Cavani doe :mark:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

If we had this referee last night Lewandowski would've been gone for sure. WE WAS FUGGIN ROBBBBBED!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:lol at Chiellini red card.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JasonLives said:


> Keep it up Zlatan! Too bad the swedish defense sucks and it doesnt matter how many goals you score against Portugal :batista3


Ibra with that lolfuckyouimscoring attitude :wilkins


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope keepers know they are in serious physical danger when they play against Zlatan. He CAN hurt you apparently.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Benzema is such a fucking potato. We'll probably sign him in January.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Benzema pls. Anyway Arbeloa is doing great.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Vidal :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

CGS said:


> Ibra with that lolfuckyouimscoring attitude :wilkins


Yup, he's just bagged his 4th. PSG 5-0 up.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Moyes was right. KagaWOAT is a flop.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Superb.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

AlexHumph said:


> Superb.


Best moment of 2013, surely.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Vidal going full POTATO 

The fact that he tried to claim a penalty and looked genuinely confused about not receiving it makes it 10x better.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bayer 04 Leverkusen moving on up in the world.

They are now Bayer 40 Leverkusen. :banderas

Isn't that right, Adrien? :lebron8


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Jesus Giggs, I can only get so erect.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Seriously, Vidal is a superhuman. What a beast.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

PSG tonked Anderlecht and Galatasaray eased past Copenhagen. Life is good.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Same old Juve story. Chielini makes an ass out of himself and the offence squander numerous chances. Really proud of the heart they showed when they were down to ten men though. Losing to Madrid makes me feel physically ill, Bonucci in for Chiellini next meeting and I think they could get a result.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Bayer 04 Leverkusen moving on up in the world.
> 
> They are now Bayer 40 Leverkusen. :banderas
> 
> Isn't that right, Adrien? :lebron8


:lmao

You must spread some
Reputation around before giving
it to DwayneAustin again.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Full time, 1-0 it finishes courtesy of an own goal.

A much better performance from United, a lot of standout individual performances but as a team, United got the job done. The only underlying concern is the lack of goals the team is scoring. However, United always start slow and make it hard on themselves at the beginning of the season so it's no surprise there. United will improve along the way especially with Kagawa in the team, the guy was an absolute magician in the second half and linked with Rooney well.

Rafael going off was a blow as it no longer meant United had a threat on the right with Valencia. Smalling defended brilliantly but he adds nothing going forward and we really missed that during the second half. Jones/Evans were terrific from start to finish and fully deserved the cleansheet. They both dominated in the aerial battles, made some vital interceptions and some BRAVE blocks to deny Sociedad. Evra had a good game also.

Valencia was a machine, created some good chances going forward and was a real threat but faded out at times and instead tracked back and defended. Carrick kept thing ticking and helped retain possession and Giggs was sublime especially in the second half. He rolled back the years at times with some of the runs he made, specifically the one from his own half where he dribbled his way through three players and picked out the perfect pass to Kagawa.

Speaking of Kagawa, he brought a lot of fluency and creativity to our game and his link-up play was spot on. Should have scored but otherwise, he was fantastic. Hernandez was a threat throughout and worked really hard with some of the runs he made. Rooney was in top form again, dribbled past players, outran players and created some wonderful chances. United have missed this in-form Rooney, hopefully he keeps it up all season.

United played some good football, very crisp in the first 30 minutes and the pressing was nice to see but United did make it hard on themselves with some sloppy play second half. Still, some really good football on display and United should have scored 5 or 6 but as time goes on I'm sure they'll be more prolific in front of goal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hopefully the goals come soon, but good to see Evans and Jones playing well at the back

wouldnt mind seeing kagawa starting behind rooney on saturday, with januzaj and nani on the wings.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Carragher is such a biased piece of shit pundit I want to ram a fucking pencil through his fucking eye


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

AlexHumph said:


> Superb.


Shocking. Been robbed of the chance to miss a penalty.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

sl benfica allways cheating.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

bama


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

bayern 5-0 overall shots 34[21]-0[0] posession 70-30 :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Zlatan :lenny


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> bayern 5-0 overall shots 34[21]-0[0] posession 70-30 :banderas


Yeah, not bad. I read that Ribery's second goal was pretty special.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> bayern 5-0 overall shots 34[21]-0[0] posession 70-30 :banderas


I am in SHOCK AND AWE that Bayern beat a team with superstars like Václav Procházka, Marián Čišovský and Milan Petržela.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> I am in SHOCK AND AWE that Bayern beat a team with superstars like Václav Procházka, Marián Čišovský and Milan Petržela.


yeah me too


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Milan meanwhile have tons of bona fide superstars.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Hopefully the goals come soon, but good to see Evans and Jones playing well at the back
> 
> wouldnt mind seeing kagawa starting behind rooney on saturday, with januzaj and nani on the wings.



Wouldn't count on it but hopefully we see that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This Sky Studio is pure fuckery.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas 










:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

And it only took him ten years to earn respect from the English press. Impressive.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ballon Dor perhaps?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ref from the Benfica/Olympiacos game needs to be suspended.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Was always on the Ibrawagon :lenny


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> Ref from the Benfica/Olympiacos game needs to be suspended.


fucking water polo game


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Ibrahimovic really is the complete forward.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> fucking water polo game


Olympiacos would have won had it not been for conditions. Water stopped Mitroglou's shot going in.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> Olympiacos would have won had it not been for conditions. Water stopped Mitroglou's shot going in.


Not much harm done, we'll win in Greece.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Not much harm done, we'll win in Greece.


Who do you feel stronger towards out of Bayern and Olympiacos?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> Who do you feel stronger towards out of Bayern and Olympiacos?


good question, gotta say Olympiacos though, seeing as at every win, I get to celebrate with my dad who doesn't give a shit about Bayern and also make fun of my friends who support weaker teams in Greece :banderas


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ridiculous article from Paul Stretford's favourite journalist, Kagawa was actually voted MOTM by united fans

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...gn=1490&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

While PSG are looking real good in this competition so far let's not forget their group isn't exactly top notch. I will be interested to see how they fare against the better teams in the knockout stage


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

will have to laugh if both ourselves and gala get out of the group stages.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think gala can do it

i mean juve cant keep drawing for the next 5 years. theyre gonna have to try and win a game eventually


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Zlatan decided to turn on beast mode today


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

:banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

united_07 said:


> ridiculous article from Paul Stretford's favourite journalist, Kagawa was actually voted MOTM by united fans
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...gn=1490&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


Kagawa's not white, not from London and isn't related to Maggie Thatcher.

That disqualifies him from praise as far as the Daily Mail goes.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

ReDREDD said:


> i think gala can do it
> 
> i mean juve cant keep drawing for the next 5 years. theyre gonna have to try and win a game eventually


It worked last CL when we drew the first 3 games, only to then win the last 3 and finish top :banderas


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

But we will struggle to get out of the group stage this time around.

Home to Madrid, away to Gala and home to Copenhagen.

Probably need at least a point against Madrid and take 6 points from Gala and Copenhagen.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> CSKA statement re racial abuse allegation: "Fans tried disapproving hums and whistles to put pressure on rival players, regardless of race"


fuck off

plus doumbia (ivorian) has basically called yaya a liar and says he 'exaggerated' the claims. come on.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Time for these Russian teams to GTFO


Would just like to reiterate this^

Still laughing at Zlatan's third goal from last night btw. Just overflowing with GOAT. Ridiculous.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Come back when Zlatan does it against a non mickey mouse team please. He's always looked great playing among boys but never as so playing among MEN. Some of his goals against these boys are joyous to watch though.

Thought we played great last. Haven't watched the replays back though from ground level. The goalscoring situation is becoming very concerning though. Extra worrying at home too. We're creating enough chances to win games but not finishing them off. Big concern. Especially when we're not defending at our peak either. Only players who I didn't think were impressive were Carrick and Rafael. Rafael was leaving so many gaps defensively but I guess it made sense if he went off injured. Assuming he did. Young was very good when he came on and Smalling didn't put a single foot wrong. Giggs normally plays well and I don't really ever get why people groan when he plays. Unless it's in CM against a challenging team. Then it's a bit silly. He bossed it out wide last season and always plays well CM in the lesser games. If Van Persie doesn't start on Saturday then we should absolutely move Rooney up top and Kagawa inside with Nani/Valencia and Januzaj on the wings. We'd create a ton of chances but still probably need an own goal to win it. Should have beaten them by 3 or 4, not a lucky own goal at the very start of the match. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

moscow have been charged over the chants and their fans letting off fireworks. disciplinary proceedings etc etc. i know which one will get a bigger fine. just like when porto fans made monkey noises at mario and they charged us double what they fined porto for turning out a minute late after half time.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kiz said:


> moscow have been charged over the chants and their fans letting off fireworks. disciplinary proceedings etc etc. i know which one will get a bigger fine. just *like when porto fans made monkey noises at mario and they charged us double what they fined porto for turning out a minute late after half time*.



:lmao they surely did not do that? Unbelievable.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it wasn't quite double but porto were fined 20,000 euros and we were fined 30,000 euros. and it was against sporting, not porto.



> UEFA have fined Portuguese club Porto £16,700 after their supporters racially abused Manchester City striker Mario Balotelli in February.





> City were fined 30,000 euros for taking to the field "up to 60 seconds" later than they had been due following half-time in the March 8 match at the Jose Alvalade stadium, which Sporting won 1-0.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

well it's not like Money City can't afford it :fergie

but that's ridiculous, 16k fine for racism, weak.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Russian's rich oil club owners have really fucked up the world of football and I hate it. Numerous black players have complained and left Russia throughout the years due to racist chants. The sad thing is that those people that make those noises are the hardcore fans and the ones that usually show up. Most of the time the stadiums aren't even half full. Look at Zenit yesterday, they have loads of money, great squad, they are playing CL and STILL apparently nobody gives a fuck. Meanwhile clubs like Celtic and Ajax have passionate fans, full stadiums and a great history and they can't even come close to competing with these shitty Russian clubs. It's ridiculous.

I also love how Russia was voted the WORST bid yet got the 2018 World Cup anyway. The racism will be lovely there.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Quasi Juice said:


> Russian's rich oil club owners have really fucked up the world of football and I hate it. Numerous black players have complained and left Russia throughout the years due to racist chants. The sad thing is that those people that make those noises are the hardcore fans and the ones that usually show up. Most of the time the stadiums aren't even half full. Look at Zenit yesterday, they have loads of money, great squad, they are playing CL and STILL apparently nobody gives a fuck. Meanwhile clubs like Celtic and Ajax have passionate fans, full stadiums and a great history and they can't even come close to competing with these shitty Russian clubs. It's ridiculous.
> 
> *I also love how Russia was voted the WORST bid yet got the 2018 World Cup anyway. The racism will be lovely there.*


Yeah, but how about a country that is amongst the hottest nations in the world, where no sane person should be walking for long duration during the daytime--let alone the thought of playing football at the highest level in the summer--getting a World Cup? Let's not forget that the infrastructure isn't even close to the minimum standards...

I can understand Russia 2018 because Russia is a huge country, with footballing history. Qatar 2022, on the other hand...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nah i think racism's worse.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> Russian's rich oil club owners have really fucked up the world of football and I hate it. Numerous black players have complained and left Russia throughout the years due to racist chants. The sad thing is that those people that make those noises are the hardcore fans and the ones that usually show up. Most of the time the stadiums aren't even half full. Look at Zenit yesterday, they have loads of money, great squad, they are playing CL and STILL apparently nobody gives a fuck. Meanwhile clubs like Celtic and Ajax have passionate fans, full stadiums and a great history and they can't even come close to competing with these shitty Russian clubs. It's ridiculous.
> 
> I also love how Russia was voted the WORST bid yet got the 2018 World Cup anyway. The racism will be lovely there.


Spot on. Russia & Qatar should never have got World Cups. The whole world knows why and Fifa can play dumb all they want, it just makes it worse, as much as when they still claim football is all about the fans.fpalm #CorruptFuckers


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seydou Doumbia: "My fellow Ivorian [Yaya] obviously got a little exicited"

:evra


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Seydou Doumbia: "My fellow Ivorian [Yaya] obviously got a little exicited"
> 
> :evra


Tbf to him last thing i'd want is a bunch of angry russians after me especially if i was black.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

So Doumbia is a choc-ice?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

By the way, Wigan doing well in the Europa League also exposes the difference between countries these days. They relegated and are in the second division of a country yet they are very much capable of going to the knockout stages of a European competition. Why? Because they have racked up such an insane amount of money throughout the years in the Premier League that they have the same amount of money as the top clubs in Belgium for example, thus they can buy a pretty good squad. It's so lopsided.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NICKY FUCKING POWELL GOING HAM ON EUROPE

He'll be good. Srs.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

All that money in England so they can bring Belgium's best players over. :brodgers


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> Russian's rich oil club owners have really fucked up the world of football and I hate it. Numerous black players have complained and left Russia throughout the years due to racist chants. The sad thing is that those people that make those noises are the hardcore fans and the ones that usually show up. Most of the time the stadiums aren't even half full. Look at Zenit yesterday, they have loads of money, great squad, they are playing CL and STILL apparently nobody gives a fuck. Meanwhile clubs like Celtic and Ajax have passionate fans, full stadiums and a great history and they can't even come close to competing with these shitty Russian clubs. It's ridiculous.
> 
> I also love how Russia was voted the WORST bid yet got the 2018 World Cup anyway. The racism will be lovely there.


How Qatar won the bid is even more mind boggling.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Agreed, Russia is a horrible decision and clearly because of the money but at least they have the stadiums for it, they have a decent national team with history and I think the climate will be okay during the summer. Qatar on the other hand is fucking ridiculous and I hate how the FIFA got away with this. So now the prediction is by 2022 Qatar will have a pretty good team full of nationalized Africans and South Americans. A national team to be proud of!


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

To be honest, Russian clubs spilling money isn't that extraordinary. PSG, Monaco, Barca, Real and several English clubs are just as perverse. Remember when 10 million for a player was a shitton of money? Nowadays you get mediocrity for that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Come back when Zlatan does it against a non mickey mouse team please. He's always looked great playing among boys but never as so playing among MEN. Some of his goals against these boys are joyous to watch though.


I guess the English national team is made up of boys then?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

#dealwithit said:


> I guess the English national team is made up of boys then?


*Yes. Your point?*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The Scottish national team is on the ascendancy, while Wales have the greatest player of this or any other generation. Plus Gareth Bale. It's only a matter of time before England are the third best team in Britain. 

SOON.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wales also have Aaron Ramsey to go with Bale and the aforementioned greatest man to ever live, Joe Allen.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

You Aussie Liverpool fans really know how to make my blood boil.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's a good bunch.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

#dealwithit said:


> I guess the English national team is made up of boys then?


8 boys, fat Frank, a captain with a schoolboy's haircut and a granny shagger. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

GOD of CUNT said:


> The Scottish national team is on the ascendancy, while Wales have the greatest player of this or any other generation. Plus Gareth Bale. It's only a matter of time before England are the third best team in Britain.
> 
> SOON.


This would be true if Wales as a nation wasn't predisposed to falling apart the minute we achieve a modicum of success. If we were a political party we'd probably be the Lib Dems, only a bit more likeable.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Come back when Zlatan does it against a non mickey mouse team please. He's always looked great playing among boys but never as so playing among MEN. Some of his goals against these boys are joyous to watch though.
> *


Sure but we'll all have a big wank fest when Messi scores 50 goals in the shittest top tier league in Europe. We will give him no stick when he no shows at a world cup and instead blame managers and the fact the team can't gel or whatever else excuses his inability to get with it when the going gets tough. Ibra will go down a top ten player maybe even top five player of his generation. No question.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Battle for Europa spots should start getting interesting on the return legs now.



Henry Hill said:


> Sure but we'll all have a big wank fest when Messi scores 50 goals in the shittest top tier league in Europe. We will give him no stick when he no shows at a world cup and instead blame managers and the fact the team can't gel or whatever else excuses his inability to get with it when the going gets tough. Ibra will go down a top ten player maybe even top five player of his generation. No question.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

This undermining of Ibra is criminal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Let's see who scores more goals in both the Champions League knockout stages and at the World Cup. *


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Someone needs to loan Zlatan in for the World Cup and later stages of the Champions League to make it a comparison. Saying that, if Barca meet Bayern in the last 8, it's going to be carnage again and Barca go bye bye.:mark: 7-0ositivity


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We'll totally take Zlatan for the World Cup.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

comparing ibra to messi :banderas


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> We'll totally take Zlatan for the World Cup.


As well as a few others


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Messi and Ronaldo are in a complete total world, so it would be unfair to compare *any* player to them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Except Messi and Ronaldo haven't been on the same level for half a decade now. 

:banderas


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Messi and Ronaldo are in a complete total world, so it would be unfair to compare *any* player to them.


Myth. Iniesta is the best player of his generation. The greats are remembered for club and international performances and Iniesta has played both at a consistently elite level.



> comparing ibra to messi


Not comparing them in regards to their overall legacy. Messi is already a legit GOAT contender, Ibra isn't. I'm saying that Ibra is being given a hard time for drilling mass amounts of goals against mediocre competition yet Messi and Ronaldo get glorified for the exact same thing. If Ibra scored 90 goals in a calendar year but no showed in the two most important games of the year (as Messi did in 2012) he'd be hounded for the two games he no showed in. Because it's Messi though, his poor performances just get glossed over.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> Except Messi and Ronaldo haven't been on the same level for half a decade now.
> 
> :banderas


Coming from a Barca follower :banderas




Henry Hill said:


> Myth. Iniesta is the best player of his generation. The greats are remembered for club and international performances and Iniesta has played both at a consistently elite level.


Nah. Messi still has 2014 and 2018 WCs and what he's accomplished trumps Iniesta already. Iniesta is great but Messi is at another level. I'm not even a Messi/Ronaldo fan, but those two are the very best in football. That cannot be argued.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Coming from a Barca follower :banderas
> 
> 
> Nah. Messi still has 2014 and 2018 WCs and what he's accomplished trumps Iniesta already. Iniesta is great but Messi is at another level. I'm not even a Messi/Ronaldo fan, but those two are the very best in football. That cannot be argued.


What he's accomplished trumps Iniesta already? Iniesta has been an absolute beast for both Barca and Spain in a handful of elite competition. He was the best player of the 2009 Champions League, he was the best player at Euro 2012, he is the creative force behind the best club and international side of the past five years. To say that he is behind the level of Ronaldo and Messi is to give a complete disservice to the credence of international football. Need I repeat that Messi and Ronaldo do not play for San Marino and Kazhakstan. They have both underachieved internationally for two very good international sides, that cannot be argued.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> Not comparing them in regards to their overall legacy. Messi is already a legit GOAT contender, Ibra isn't. I'm saying that Ibra is being given a hard time for drilling mass amounts of goals against mediocre competition yet Messi and Ronaldo get glorified for the exact same thing. If Ibra scored 90 goals in a calendar year but no showed in the two most important games of the year (as Messi did in 2012) he'd be hounded for the two games he no showed in. Because it's Messi though, his poor performances just get glossed over.


You're overlooking the fact that Messi has, throughout the years, been performing at an astonishing rate against every team pretty much, not just against silly teams like Vallecano and Mallorca. 

It's only human to have an off game or two, but having seen both Messi's and Ibra's record in UCL knockout stages I think it's safe to say that they can't be compared as far as big game performances go. 

Having said that, I think you're trying to undermine Messi because you're a Maradonna fan and Messi is considered by some people as a superior player.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Can we go a full month without this cat piss conversation please, gents?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> Can we go a full month without this cat piss conversation please, gents?


It's seems like a tradition now mate.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

It's an unending convo. We'll just have to #dealwithit :lol


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ibrah is the GOAT. #dealwithit


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

uefa react harshly and swiftly to racism once again by shutting one section of the stadium for their game vs bayern

that'll teach em.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Aye they'll be no racists in the rest of the stadium, well done uefa.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

And ofcourse that section would normally have been full.....


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Evans, Carrick and Rafael all missed training today, so cant see them making the game tomorrow.

team could look something like this

de Gea

smalling jones ferdinand fabio

fellaini cleverley

valencia kagawa nani

hernandez​
keep rooney, rvp and januzaj fresh for sunday


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Evans, Carrick and Rafael all missed training today, so cant see them making the game tomorrow.
> 
> team could look something like this
> 
> ...


Please let carrick and raf be ok for the arse.


Evra will probaly start and maybe ando/giggs will or jones in midfield over cleverley.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

TNA_WWE said:


> Please let carrick and raf be ok for the arse.
> 
> 
> Evra will probaly start and maybe ando/giggs will or jones in midfield over cleverley.


according to the telegraph rafael is a major doubt for sunday, has done some ligament damage and was wearing a protective boot this morning


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> according to the telegraph rafael is a major doubt for sunday, has done some ligament damage and was wearing a protective boot this morning


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pants
zab demi nasty kolarov
yaya dinho
navas kun silva
dzeko

pick up the win and we're basically through. what a change 12 months can make.

vinny and jovetic out till after the international break, jovetic at least 3 weeks away, vinny probably back for the spurs game. RICHARD WRIGHT also unfit. though that's a bit of a summation of the last 7 years at least.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

TNA_WWE said:


>












:argh:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Why does united_07 always want us to rest everyone for the Champions League? Sociedad away should be 3 points but it's not a given and not a game to half ass at all. Don't risk the players missing training yeah but not the ones who are fit.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Why does united_07 always want us to rest everyone for the Champions League? Sociedad away should be 3 points but it's not a given and not a game to half ass at all. Don't risk the players missing training yeah but not the ones who are fit.*


if we lose on sunday we'll be 11 points behind arsenal, i'd rather not risk the likes of rvp. Hernandez has been moaning about not starting games, I cant see him starting any of the next games till the 10th of december, kagawa needs the games also,. I doubt Moyes will start Januzaj 3 games in a week. Rooney probably will end up starting tomorrow. 

Apart from that Moyes said Evra had picked up a knock on saturday as well, so he could be rested.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That's too many players being rested for my liking. Not getting out of this group would be a disaster on so many fronts and we don't have the liberty of 9/9 so far. Leverkusen away and Shakhtar at home won't be easy (or shouldn't be) so I'd rather not go into them needing at least 2 points from them. Get to 10 points as easily as possibly while we're playing the weakest team in the group. Evra should play over Fabio and Buttner if fit. Buttner is shit and Fabio isn't tested in this team, let alone in Europe. Van Persie and Rooney should both start and save them if the game is won with 20 minutes to go. I don't see the problem with Janujaz playing 3 games in a week either. He's 18 and it's the start of November. If playing 3 games in 8 days at this stage of the season is a problem for him then that's a big issue.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Playing Tuesday - Sunday gives United players a pretty decent rest tbf. Win against Sociedad and you're all but through. Get it dealt with now. Losing to Sociedad with Leverkusen away up next could put you under a lot of pressure going into Shakhtar at home. Not a game to piss about with imo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd have no problem playing Fabio at RB, in fact if Rafa's out for any sort of time, he should be the guy coming in. 

I don't really care about the cups too much right now, not when we're playing catchup with 7 teams in the league. The Arsenal game is the most important game of the season so far and might be the most important game we play all season. 

Team I'd go with:

De Gea

Fabio Ferdinand Evans Evra

Nani Fellaini Giggs Young

Kagawa

Chicharito​
That team should be good enough and a lot of players there need games anyways, I'd have the big guns on the bench ready to come on if needed, but I'd rather now use them.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

> "Manuel Pellegrini was called Mr Mancini by one journalist and asked how much a win would mean to Manchester United by another today."


#bluemoonrising


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> pick up the win and we're basically through. what a change 12 months can make.


Well a big change happened, which I said needed to happen. I was correct. I am always correct. I am the right one afterall. A lot of pretenders tried to take that title, but I am the original.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Please lord let us make it through the group. Napoli needs to fuck off.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Well a big change happened, which I said needed to happen. I was correct. I am always correct. I am the right one afterall. A lot of pretenders tried to take that title, but I am the original.





Joel said:


> I hope to God they finish 3rd behind Shakhtar. I don't care what anyone says we're definitely finishing first. Quote me.


Vintage	Michael Joel :cole3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You went all the way back to that thread just to make me look bad?

I'm glad you didn't win the membership now. And I will never vote for you in a positive poll again. You're dead to me, haribo. Dead to me.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

we better win vs schalke tomorrow

if we dont im going on suicide watch


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> if we dont im going on suicide watch












:brodgers


----------



## Sandow (Oct 27, 2013)

how are you people gonna bet for tonight?

going with:

Sociedad - United 2
Kopenhagen - Galatasaray 2
Juventus - Real Madrid 1 or X (don't know on this one)
Olympiakos - Benfica X
PSG - Anderlecht 1
Plzen - Bayern 2
City - CSKA 1


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ReDREDD said:


> we better win vs schalke tomorrow
> 
> if we dont im going on suicide watch


Anything apart from a win is unacceptable. Jose was basically mad at the players after the N'castle defeat. I expect the players to be all up for it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> de Gea Smalling Ferdinand Vidic Evra Valencia Fellaini Giggs Kagawa Rooney Hernandez


team for tonight

didnt think januzaj would start, also looks like RVP is being rested so he's fresh on sunday


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

How long has the Bo avatar Haribo is rocking had the moustache? I swear I'm not crazy in thinking I've not noticed it before.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That midfield leaves to a lot be desired. Kagawa SHOULD do well tonight. No reason why we shouldn't win either.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

subs



> subs: Lindegaard, Jones, Buttner, Anderson, Nani, Young & Van Persie


no januzaj in the subs is surprising, after Moyes talked him up playing champions league games recently


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Moyes in not knowing what he's talking about shocker. Did he travel? Didn't Cleverley travel too?*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Hope Giggs is on OWNAGE level today like he was against Sociedad in the home leg. Fellaini and Kagawa really need to make an impact in this game and I'm liking the Rooney/Chicharito partnership. Not too keen on Smalling at right back though, what more does Fabio have to do to get a start? Or is he injured? If so, I'd rather have Jones there over Smalling.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Foreshadowed said:


> Hope Giggs is on OWNAGE level today like he was against Sociedad in the home leg. Fellaini and Kagawa really need to make an impact in this game and I'm liking the Rooney/Chicharito partnership. Not too keen on Smalling at right back though, *what more does Fabio have to do to get a start*? Or is he injured? If so, I'd rather have Jones there over Smalling.


cant blame him for wanting to leave really, dont know why Moyes won't play him. Just a few years ago he was starting right back in the champions league final, but now he's got 2 centre backs awkwardly playing at right back ahead of him.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He said Fabio not Rafael.*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Juventus/Real Madrid tonight. Can't wait to see another meltdown from Cristina


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *He said Fabio not Rafael.*


huh? I was speaking about Fabio


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

It's time :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Now Keano has the job for ireland with MON will he finally murder chiles?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Holy fuck I forgot Fabio started the Final :lmao*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wonder if keane would be a more ripper type of guy or more of an Ed Gein.

What a dull game.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

1-0 :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fantastic game so far...


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

A very meh first half, United have been the better side but that isn't much praise. I don't understand what our formation actually is or the position of the players - Rooney and Kagawa floating inside and coming in deep to retrieve the ball, Fellaini getting forward a lot, Valencia being more inside instead of on the wing. Very odd team formation/tactics. Surprise, surprise... Smalling at right back hasn't really worked well except for that one small run and decent cross he did but that was it.

This United team should be creating a lot more chances, especially with how careless Sociedad have been on the ball but besides the Hernandez chance, we've created nothing. The players look lethargic and off the pace at times, need to pick it up second half and do A LOT better.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Someone please explain how a two handed push on a player directly under the ball isn't a foul.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hernandez fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ronaldo scores just as i'm about to put £10 on him to be next goalscorer at 6/1 enaldo


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

GG Juventus. We aren't getting out of this group.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

RVP has been on for 1 minute and has already hit the post and had a good shot at goal, which unfortunately went wide. Keep it up.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

2-2 :mark: LLORENTE


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Young you cunt.

:lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

an Ashley Young special :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I knew RVP would miss that penalty, brilliant save and justified due to Young diving.

*Edit:* Actually, RVP hit the post.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Ofcourse Fox decides to air the Juv/Madrid game at 1:30 and the City/Moscow game at 7:00 :george

Missed 70+ mins of this fucking thing. Assuming it has been good though.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

We've looked much better since Kagawa was moved centrally and RVP came on but we should be 4 or 5 goals up by now. Need to put these chances away.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Young should really never play for the club again. Guy is an absolute joke.

Fucking idiot Fellaini.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ffs Fellaini, red card was nailed on since he got booked



oh and usual ashley young is shite


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Fellaini sent off - it was to be expected. Young has been gash. We've thrown this away if if ends in a draw.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

RVP you fucking doughnut and fellaini you utter waste of near 30m and a dirty player at that.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Even Helen Flanagan is astounded by Fellaini's thought process there.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Beware the BEAST!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

wkdsoul said:


> Beware the BEAST!


It's ok it's still in my pants.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Still remember summer 2012 when so many United fans got MAAAAAD at me for saying Young was average. I guess I really was wrong. Dude's shit :terry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Still remember summer 2012 when so many United fans got MAAAAAD at me for saying Young was average. I guess I really was wrong. Dude's shit :terry


I probably rated him alot at that point, but then again i rate cleverley, welbeck and nani so what do i know.

Atleast i don't rate fellaini :torres


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TNA_WWE said:


> It's ok it's still in my pants.


I got a real Ched Evans vibe from this post. Take that however you will.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I got a real Ched Evans vibe from this post. Take that however you will.


:lmao :lmao i might be many things but i am not a le vell or ched.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

What a disappointing result and Moyes must take part of the blame here with the odd tactics, quesionable formation and bringing Ashley Young on in such an important match. Young looks so predictable on the wing, was doing his best imitation of Valencia of last season by slowing down play and then casually passing the ball back to Evra or Giggs. The dive was disgraceful.

Valencia was so poor in the second half, offered nothing. What is with our wingers these last two seasons? Their performances have been so under par except for Januzaj. Fellaini did have some good moments but he kept making stupid fouls and it was inevitable he would be sent off. The fans could see it, why couldn't Moyes? Speaking of Moyes... what was with playing Valencia in central midfield? Bizarre.

RVP looked awful after the penalty miss, Chicharito looked dangerous but wasn't clinical and Rooney didn't have his best game. No one stood out really. A better second half but it feels like a loss. Should have won the game by 4 or 5 goals but as is the theme this season, the players can't put the ball in the net even on the easy chances. Also, play Kagawa centrally for good! Looked so comfortable in that role yet again.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Not much harm done, we'll win in Greece.


HI JOEL


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fellaini was actually our best player until he got sent off and he wasn't even good.

Understandable though away from home with the Arsenal game coming up that we'd look flat. God I hope Rafa's back soon. Can't watch much more of Smalling/Jones at RB.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TNA_WWE said:


> :lmao :lmao i might be many things but i am not a le vell or ched.


Be honest, if Rosie and Sophie were your daughters you'd probably wish you lived in Norwich were that sort of thing was permitted.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> HI JOEL


:brodgers


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I still don't understand why Fabio isn't being utilized? He came on in the Norwich game and scored after 1 minute. He also had a good game against Palace and yet gets dropped for Smalling who offers nothing in attack. Yes, Smalling is a solid defender and can do a good job at times defensively in that right back spot but we really lack that width/flare/pace/creativity down the right flank due to no Rafael or Fabio playing there.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Be honest, if Rosie and Sophie were your daughters you'd probably wish you lived in Norwich were that sort of thing was permitted.


If they were my daughters on tv it wouldn't matter what happened off camera and like you neither would it in norwich :kobe4

DAT threesome :banderas


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> :brodgers


get ready for another one of these nights[result is irrelevant]




:banderas :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bullshit game to lose. Score 1 goal vs that Sociedad team in 2 matches and that was a flukey own goal. Should be winning that by 2 or 3 at least tbh. Didn't have that bit of luck either. Should have had a penalty in the first half, actual penalty could easily have gone if off the post and not hit the keeper, big bobble cost Hernandez an easy goal and 9 times out of 10 RVP hits the net not the post. At least Young actually created a chance from the left too. More than Kagawa produced out there. Or Valencia on the other side. Fellaini looked shit again after being dropped for a run of games. Wanker. Smalling was good defensively but doesn't offer enough going forward. So pissed off with that. Leaves us either needing to get something in Germany (lol) or probably going into the last match needing 3 points to finish top of an average group.

Also did someone mention Helen Flanagan?










b00bies :brodgers*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Bullshit game to lose. Score 1 goal vs that Sociedad team in 2 matches and that was a flukey own goal. Should be winning that by 2 or 3 at least tbh. Didn't have that bit of luck either. Should have had a penalty in the first half, actual penalty could easily have gone if off the post and not hit the keeper, big bobble cost Hernandez an easy goal and 9 times out of 10 RVP hits the net not the post. At least Young actually created a chance from the left too. More than Kagawa produced out there. Or Valencia on the other side. Fellaini looked shit again after being dropped for a run of games. Wanker. Smalling was good defensively but doesn't offer enough going forward. So pissed off with that. Leaves us either needing to get something in Germany (lol) or probably going into the last match needing 3 points to finish top of an average group.
> 
> Also did someone mention Helen Flanagan?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I have to say that was a poor Utd performance. Rooney bustled as usual until he was subbed, RVP hitting the post and missing the penalty summed up their performance. Toothless, the midfield lacked intent, and there were a few mistakes. Sociedad tried hard but were out of their depth and happy to get the point.

Helen Flanagan patron saint of WF though :ass


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> get ready for another one of these nights[result is irrelevant]
> 
> 
> 
> ...







^ if we're discussing obscure Olympiakos/Chelsea moments



:homer @ Flanagan. She's that dense that light bends around her, but lordy lordy what a set of eyes she has.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We lack creativity which is fairly obvious and has been for a while.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gonna be singing "all of you are gays gays gays all of you are gays" in my head tomorrow. I hope one doesn't slip out through my mouth. The song btw. Not a gay. That would be odd but at the same time interesting. Also not sure how I'd know if a gay slipped out of my mouth or a straight man. Maybe one guy slips out follows by another with his cock up the first persons arse. I guess that would two slipping out of my mouth though. 






























































all of you are gays gays gays all of you are gays*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

WOOLCOCK said:


> :homer @ Flanagan. She's that dense that light bends around her, but lordy lordy what a set of eyes she has.


Yeah.... um..... "eyes".







































:kolo1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *I hope one doesn't slip out through my mouth. The song btw. Not a gay.*


Is that because you want the gay to stay in your mouth? :brodgers


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Varane gave away the two goals Juve scored. Madrid's defence is comical overall. They need to sort it out as soon as possible or get thrashed by the likes of Bayern.

Juve though :banderas 

Good news for them Galatasaray lost to Copenhaven. How they (Galatasaray) lost is beyond me lol. Didn't watch the game but you don't throw away cheap games like that when you're a in the same group with Juventus and Real Madrid.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Helen Flanagan.fpalm

The epitome of how a cracking pair of tits are rendered irrelevant when you're a brain dead talentless bimbo.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn, Madrid are so clinical. Juve didn't look as vulnerable at the back with Chielini out but two pieces of immense finishing from Ronaldo and Bale provided quite the offensive showcase. Still can't see Madrid winning it with that defence though, I've just never rated Ramos or Marcelo when it comes to defensive duties.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

It was that exotic 4-4-2 formation. Galatasaray weren't ready to play such in a bizarre and foreign formation.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Gonna be singing "all of you are gays gays gays all of you are gays" in my head tomorrow. I hope one doesn't slip out through my mouth. The song btw. Not a gay. That would be odd but at the same time interesting. Also not sure how I'd know if a gay slipped out of my mouth or a straight man. Maybe one guy slips out follows by another with his cock up the first persons arse. I guess that would two slipping out of my mouth though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a bow squire (just mind your arse on the way down)



Hamada said:


> Yeah.... um..... "eyes".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you actually treated women with a bit of respect you'd realise there's actually a human being supporting those melons.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

WOOLCOCK said:


> If you actually treated women with a bit of respect you'd realise there's actually a human being supporting those melons.


That's what I've heard but I refuse to believe it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Her tits can be called many things but never irrelevant. *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> If you actually treated women with a bit of respect you'd realise there's actually a human being supporting those melons.



Nonsense, what are you talking about lad.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Helen Flanagan is stunning, don't care if she's thick as a ditch.

Also, a tribute to Ashley after his latest heroics.....










*Salutes*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

All hail the ashley young.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hamada said:


> That's what I've heard but I refuse to believe it.


You've frequented Mozza's ma, I'm afraid female etiquette is still a lost concept to you.



TNA_WWE said:


> Nonsense, what are you talking about lad.


You've just admitted to desiring to have inter-family relations with your would be daughters and you're taking the moral high ground? arf :~


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Thread needs more Flanagan






















































Sorry, didn't realise this was the Champions & Europa League thread :brodgers


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

WOOLCOCK said:


> You've frequented Mozza's ma, I'm afraid female etiquette is still a lost concept to you.


I think you may have been getting me confused with someone else.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/204744-adrien-mercer.html

:brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> You've just admitted to desiring to have inter-family relations with your would be daughters and you're taking the moral high ground? arf :~



:klopp2

Also confusing me with Mercer formerly known as The dark andre.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hamada said:


> I think you may have been getting me confused with someone else.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/204744-adrien-mercer.html
> 
> :brodgers


You'd think the finger discrepancy brodgers ) would have avoided such a faux pas on my part.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Felt should win that game had 3 big chances (Chicha miss, RvP hit post & RvP pen hitting woodwork) yet didn't take any of them & got a draw instead. Bit of a dull game but anyone expecting exciting attacking football in away cl game here is very wrong. Not been the case in awhile & that wont change. Always set up side to not lose away from home in the cl & go from there, if get offered a draw before the game then you would take it.

Sociedad weren't at there best in the game, looked happy just to be taking part rather then playing anything like they can do or have done the previous season. Not even quality in that side or belief to go out to win that game felt like they loved a draw which got which maybe why kinda hard to take us not putting Sociedad to the sword & scoring a few goals against them.

I actually don't think we were terrible tonight either, but weren't by any means great. We looked better when game opened up & played kagawa off RvP. People can say what want about our subs but the space was out wide for us it just depended on service that got from the 2 wide men, want stretch game so kagawa off RvP in middle then young lw & Toni rw was right call in my eyes. But then players started to make some weird passes when better & simple passes on. Just a shame that didnt get that service going the 2 times we did it actually involved young putting in dangerous cross for RvP who hot post & then young & kagawa linking up then young diving to get a pen. Would say Toni really needed stay wide from start only did so once young came on. 

Only call Moyes could say got wrong was leaving Felliani on as long as did soon as Felliani makes that 2nd challenge all knew it red card coming out & could tell that always going to happen. Felliani should know better though Moyes trusts the players enough that wouldn't to something that daft & if Felliani hooked off been for jones & have giggs/jones cm partnership which isnt ideal. In end that what had to do anyway but only in last 3 mins so better off in getting away with that. Felliani actually had effective game role he was playing did well at it tonight it just in European football even slightest challenge running huge risk of getting a booking. Wouldn't say any challenges were dirty just needless to make the last one when giggs on cover in the 90th min.

We do miss good service from out wide it doesn't take a genius to work out miss adnan & rafael. Smalling was solid tonight but as with any cb playing at rb he will never be as dangerous when comes to attacking side of game like a natural fullback would be. When got Toni tucked in like did from start need have rafael there overlapping if not around best available back up is his brother fabio. Not like smalling did anything wrong really he just doesn't have the quality of natural rb in attacking sense to give us that threat from out wide from rb spot. 

Wasnt like we played poorly we we solid enough, just making life difficult for ourselves by not being ruthless enough, players making some wrong decisions with there passes & we were missing a few key players. Its Just a shame that didnt win that game though as it leaves us still with work to do in the group before wrap up qualification. If you can take win all 3 home games & grind out draws in all 3 away games then you are going end up at 12 points & likely event is get top soot in the group which what we want. Still leading in group & still within our hands with 2 games left to go which is still most important thing just a matter of wrapping up qualification as soon as we can now.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

disgraceful dive by Young, United probably deserved to win but not from the penalty, glad it was missed

Galatasaray failing to beat Copenhagen (hello Mancini ) opens the door for Juventus again despite only having 3 points from 4


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Helen Flanagan is stunning, don't care if she's thick as a ditch.


She's really not though. Take away those tits and she's nothing special at all. I've seen so many better looking girls than her on any old night out in Preston. I just don't see the fuss with her.

It's not just that she's thick as fuck that winds me up, she's just so fucking irritating. She just screams "nightmare" whenever you see the stupid fucking bitch.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

People laughed when City bought Negredo. I kept quiet because I didn't know what to expect. But boy, they can't be laughing now. It could be because he's in a better team, but the difference between him and Soldado is mountains.

Forget SAS. Neguero is on fire.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Joel said:


> People laughed when City bought Negredo. I kept quiet because I didn't know what to expect. But boy, they can't be laughing now. It could be because he's in a better team, but the difference between him and Soldado is mountains.
> 
> Forget SAS. Neguero is on fire.


Spurs have provided very little ammo for Soldado, especially since Eriksen has been benched. Negredo has been NEGREGOAT though.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Neguero, Silva and Nasri have just been superb,brilliant attacking play, finally qualified out of group stages, so we can have that burden off the back, defense is still a little shaky (it needs a little fixing, a LB signing in January is a must in my eyes), although they did get lucky with both goals I feel, but I'm happy, good stuff.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> People laughed when City bought Negredo. I kept quiet because I didn't know what to expect. But boy, they can't be laughing now. It could be because he's in a better team, but the difference between him and Soldado is mountains.
> 
> Forget SAS. Neguero is on fire.


joel and myself at the NEGREGOAT table

very clinical performance from negredo and kun. negredo almost scored a stunning volley that he flicked up to himself. nasri, silva, dinho, kun, yaya, negregoat all exceptional. demi had a good game too. still need to fix the defence, miscommunication between the two cb's for the first and stupidity from clichy (again) for the 2nd. need to tighten up big time down back.

fuck that though we're fucking through :hb


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

This is a Champion's league thread, why are people bullying me and mocking the fine city in here? The family values tour is highly unlikely to make it out of Britain anytime soon :jose



Foreshadowed said:


> I still don't understand why Fabio isn't being utilized? He came on in the *Norwich* game and scored after 1 minute. He also had a good game against *Palace* and yet gets dropped for Smalling who offers nothing in attack.


I wonder why there hasn't been much stock put into those performances :hmm:

P.S: We need Alex to do a cover of "all of you are gays" and try to get into the charts for Xmas. You guys would be the gays being referred to btw :brodgers


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Abk™ said:


> Varane gave away the two goals Juve scored. Madrid's defence is comical overall. They need to sort it out as soon as possible or get thrashed by the likes of Bayern.
> 
> Juve though :banderas
> 
> Good news for them Galatasaray lost to Copenhaven. How they (Galatasaray) lost is beyond me lol. Didn't watch the game but you don't throw away cheap games like that when you're a in the same group with Juventus and Real Madrid.


We should have won to be honest.

The first goal was a fucking lapse by Caceres, can't saw anything about the second though. Iker was in GOAT mode though he saved pretty much everything, it was ridiculous but oh well you move on.

Gala dropping that game was the best thing that could have happened. Now them and Copenhagen are equal on points with us being 1 point behind them. Especially since our goal difference is better than the both of them puts us in prime position to finish second.

With Copenhagen at home which SHOULD be 3 points and Gala away which I can see us getting at least 1 point it looks likely we will qualify second hopefully.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Mr. Lawls said:


> We should have won to be honest.
> 
> The first goal was a fucking lapse by Caceres, can't saw anything about the second though. Iker was in GOAT mode though he saved pretty much everything, it was ridiculous but oh well you move on.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's pretty straight forward for Juve as long as Gala don't spring a surprise at the Bernabeu.

Pogba was awesome in both Juve-Real games. Glad Llorente is finding some form.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Pogba was pretty good today.

Don't see Gala springing a surprise after getting hammered 1-6 at home against Real.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Aside from a crazy stretch where Pirlo decided he was suddenly going to attempt to be a world class tackler and earnt a yellow card for his efforts, I thought the old maestro had a magnificent showing with some super composed passing and much fewer turnovers than as of late. Conte seems to be serious about resting him up before these big games now which is a real blessing. 

Also Llorente is finding it hard to settle in it seems but 2 goals against Madrid is no joke, hats off to him for that.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Didn't vidal score the other one::hmm:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Also Llorente is finding it hard to settle in it seems but 2 goals against Madrid is no joke, hats off to him for that.


did you even watch the game son?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

2 goals in 2 matches, I think.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr. Lawls said:


> We should have won to be honest.
> 
> The first goal was a fucking lapse by Caceres, can't saw anything about the second though. Iker was in GOAT mode though he saved pretty much everything, it was ridiculous but oh well you move on.
> 
> ...


Caceres was at fault because he could have just booted it into the center or something, but Conte didn't help either for telling him to pass it backwards. If you saw the replay of the goal, you'll see Conte pointing his hands suggesting a back pass. He was under pressure and went with what his manager told him. Should have done better though.



Mr. Lawls said:


> Pogba was pretty good today.
> 
> Don't see Gala springing a surprise after getting hammered 1-6 at home against Real.


Well, different manager, different situation. Anything could happen. I think it will all come down to the last day. 

I'd love to see Juve qualify personally. 



Redd Foxx said:


> Didn't vidal score the other one::hmm:





Rush said:


> did you even watch the game son?


I think he meant over both legs. Llorente scored at the Bernabeu.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Joel said:


> People laughed when City bought Negredo. I kept quiet because I didn't know what to expect. But boy, they can't be laughing now. It could be because he's in a better team, but the difference between him and Soldado is mountains.
> 
> Forget SAS. Neguero is on fire.


m8 messi couldn't score goals in that spurs side the way they are are attacking atm.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

I haven't been around WF since possibly the first two or maybe three games of the season here...I wonder what gems of wisdom I've missed.

Is Rambo still classified as shit amongst our alarm clockers?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said that fellaini was a better player 







































































:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Are Nattie and brickhouse the same person?


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

don't forget to set your alarm clock!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

way ahead of you nattie.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kiz said:


> united_07 said that fellaini was a better player


huh? i said fellaini was a better player than who?


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

TNA_WWE said:


> Are Nattie and brickhouse the same person?


stop baiting out my alt accounts



united_07 said:


> huh? i said fellaini was a better player than who?


going by sequence of posts, I presume Ramsey.

Kiz will correct me if wrong, no doubt


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> huh? i said fellaini was a better player than who?


:banderas

nattie he said it like right after fellaini was bought you should go search it idk where it is.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the last post I made with ramsey's name in it was early 2012, and that was just a teamsheet


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kiz said:


> :banderas
> 
> nattie he said it like right after fellaini was bought you should go search it idk where it is.



you're actually alright.....

I'm going to go search this comment, I'm bored and an unashamed Rambo stan:cheer


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

united_07 said:


> the last post I made with ramsey's name in it was early 2012, and that was just a teamsheet


The plot thickens.....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> the last post I made with ramsey's name in it was early 2012, and that was just a teamsheet


i believe the exact wording was that piece of shit welshman who plays for that piece of shit red london club.

keywords :banderas


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

when Fellaini was signed all my posts were probably moaning about Woodward fucking up the price, and moaning about Woodward fucking up about Herrera deal :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ive got wood


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

3-1 to Dortmund tonight, don't see there being anyway we can win.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Huge game tonight with Napoli expected to win against Marseille too. A draw for Arsenal wouldn't surprise me. I've watched Dortmund's games against Schalke & Stuttgart, plus the reverse game at the Emirates and I've been SO impressed with them, even without Gundogan. They certainly are there to be got at it though. They don't keep clean sheets very often.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Stupid thing to say, it's the champions League every team can win. You acting like we are some small Club:fpalm


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Redd Foxx said:


> Stupid thing to say, *it's the champions League every team can win*. You acting like we are some small Club:fpalm


How much you put on Austria Vienna to beat Atletico in Madrid tonight then?

Arsenal certainly shouldn't be going there with the notion they're on a hiding to nothing. Any result is possible in that match, although it's the least likely. The difference between Arsenal & Dortmund isn't that big at all.

He wasn't acting like you're a small club. At least he's not living in the past like some Arsenal fans tend to. Nice sig btw.(Y)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Chelsea starting 11 tonight



> Petr Čech; Ivanovic, Gary J Cahilll, Terry, Azpilicueta; Ramires Mikel; André Schürrle, Oscar, Willian; Eto'o.


#shotsFired


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Napoli vs Arsenal looks a very intriguing decider if it gets that far.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Goalkeepers seem to get really stupid playing Chelsea lately.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Dortmund is just better than us. There's no shame in that. I'd be absolutely thrilled with just a draw today.

If BVB and Napoli played 10 times at Stadio San Paolo, the latter would only win once. What a fluke that first game was.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BrickHouse said:


> If BVB and Napoli played 10 times at Stadio San Paolo, the latter would only win once. What a fluke that first game was.


fpalm

Someone doesn't watch a lot of Napoli. They've been the second best team in Serie A for good reason the last few years ffs. They're a good side and would trouble anyone at home.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Arsenal will top Napoli.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Ivanovic is just terrible at making simple passes and crosses. Azpi is so much better at right back, even as a defender. I just wish Jose could see that too.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd be happier with a draw away to Dortmund than a draw away to Napoli, and Dortmund are the better side, but Napoli are legit as well. I am absolutely not looking forward to going there.

Best case scenario (or most realistic best case scenario, I guess) in the next game in a half would be a draw tonight then a win at home to Marseille. Hopefully Dortmund do us a solid and get three points against Napoli as well. Going to Naples needing a win? With that baldy psyho guy roaring on the PA making the home fans rabid? No thank you.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dying for the Dortmund crowd to turn that chant into 'Is This The Way To Amarillio'

I might even like Dortmund for a change


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SAMU :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

God™ said:


> Ivanovic is just terrible at making simple passes and crosses. Azpi is so much better at right back, even as a defender. I just wish Jose could see that too.


Value of Ivan though is if they ever need to switch to a back 3 and his air dominance

i guess he like his set pieces and flexibility

but azpi has been great this game


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

BrickHouse said:


> Dortmund is just better than us. There's no shame in that. I'd be absolutely thrilled with just a draw today.
> 
> If BVB and Napoli played 10 times at Stadio San Paolo, the latter would only win once. What a fluke that first game was.


No.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Lol Oh my God. Incredible!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Neymar just missed a great chance. Would have been a great goal.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

3-1 Barça :messi


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

You had one job Dortmund.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

What a fucking joke of a ref. Should've been a pen for Dortmund right at the end there. Clear as fucking day smh.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

How the fuck did we win.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LMAO KLOPP

LMAO DORTMUND

LMAO DORTMUND BANDWAGONNERS

Dem incoming Thursday nights


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

:banderas

SNEAKY ETO'O


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

AlexHumph said:


> How the fuck did we win.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Good performance from Arsenal that. Rode their luck early on, then sucker punch, then defended their 18 yard box fantastically well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

God™ said:


> :banderas
> 
> SNEAKY ETO'O


Dat sneaky Samu :banderas

Good win. Win next game in BASEL and we are through as group winners. Which means like last year, the final match will mean nothing, but this time it means nothing in a good way.

Happy days.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

GOD of CUNT said:


> I'd be happier with a draw away to Dortmund than a draw away to Napoli, and Dortmund are the better side, but Napoli are legit as well. I am absolutely not looking forward to going there.
> 
> Best case scenario (or most realistic best case scenario, I guess) in the next game in a half would be a draw tonight then a win at home to Marseille. Hopefully Dortmund do us a solid and get three points against Napoli as well. Going to Naples needing a win? With that baldy psyho guy roaring on the PA making the home fans rabid? No thank you.


Well I'll just shut my fucking filthy mouth, I guess.



Rush said:


> What a fucking joke of a ref. Should've been a pen for Dortmund right at the end there. Clear as fucking day smh.


I thought it was a penalty as well and I was all set to get down on my knees and curse this piss poor excuse for a god. But really, was that any more stone wall than Lewandowski's elbow to the face in the first game? 

I might try and say something about the performance later. After I've calmed down.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Blame Reus, dude missed a sister. Like completely missed the ball.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Arsenal's last 15 away games, covering all competitions: 14 wins, 1 draw, 0 losses.

:avit:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BrickHouse said:


> Arsenal's last 15 away games, covering all competitions: 14 wins, 1 draw, 0 losses.
> 
> :avit:


Best team in the world for sure. I wish we were Arsenal.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ramsey. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Synaesthesia said:


> Blame Reus, dude missed a sister. Like completely missed the ball.


He meant it, and you know WHY he meant it.

SOON.jpg


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Synaesthesia said:


> Blame Reus, *dude missed a sister*. Like completely missed the ball.


is that you andre? :brodgers



GOD of CUNT said:


> I thought it was a penalty as well and I was all set to get down on my knees and curse this piss poor excuse for a god. But really, was that any more stone wall than Lewandowski's elbow to the face in the first game?
> 
> I might try and say something about the performance later. After I've calmed down.


Didn't see the first game tbh.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great result for Arsenal, superb after their steal of a goal. Restricted Dortmund brilliantly, hassled them well too. Ramsey an absolute monster for them. Great to see them continuing their form even further, makes the big competitions even more exciting for us neutrals. Hopefully they can maintain it even longer. When Podolski, Wilshere, Flamini & Walcott come back it'll be a massive boost to avoid having to bring dross like Bendtner on.

Dortmund/Napoli will be huge in two weeks now though. Would be gutted to see either go out but Dortmund especially.

Diego Costa's late goal got me a result too. Doubles on 'Score & Win' Costa/Atletico, Barca/Messi & Napoli/Higuain!:cheer


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

BrickHouse said:


> Arsenal's last 15 away games, covering all competitions: 14 wins, 1 draw, 0 losses.
> 
> :avit:


All good things must come to an end :moyes2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck, wanted Milan to win.

Great showing by Arsenal, though. Dortmund is a very good team. To beat them, away, is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

arsenal losing at home doe :banderas


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Arsenal's group is mad. Could easily see top 3 all ending with 12 points.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Schalke 04? More like Schalke 03! :torres



Rush said:


> is that you andre? :brodgers


I wouldn't miss though :bigron


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Redd Foxx said:


>


Who even are you?

Glad to see Kos was alright after that vicious attack by Weidenfeller, will be nice to see Lewa, Reus, Hummels and although he wasn't playing today Gundogan all in red in January :wenger


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

ReDREDD said:


> arsenal losing at home doe :banderas


Are you deliberately trying to be a WOAT poster at this point? Your humble pie is being served.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Neymar giving ashley young competition for dive of the week


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

BrickHouse said:


> Are you deliberately trying to be a WOAT poster at this point? Your humble pie is being served.


beating arsenal midweek at the emirates :banderas

beating a german side 3-0 :banderas

having a substitute striker who isnt bender :banderas





































:banderas


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor ReDREDD.

Gets his trolling boots on every time Arsenal play, thinking THIS is the game that turns their fortunes to dark places. 

Is reduced to celebrating wins in the credit card cup.:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you mean the cup wenger has been playing full strength squads in for years in the semis and finals so they can get atleast one trophy?

:banderas




u jelly brickhouse?

































:banderas


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

You mean the one he flat-out SAID would not end his trophy drought?

Nice try.

And apologies for Arsenal this year again likely being too good in European competition to "qualify" for the trophy you, uh, won last year.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you're right, id much rather be like arsenal and play it safe and just win the champions league group stage trophy for 25 years and have nothing to show for it



:cashley


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

If you don't see the backhanded nature of the Europa title and the logical fallacy in bragging about it to the fan of a club that has lacked the group stage futility to be eligible for that trophy, you're a child. Which your other posts suggest you probably literally are.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

no no brickhouse, im talking about the OTHER trophy that arsenal never won and never will

i know its hard to keep track, seeing as its been so long since arsenal even saw a trophy


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Europa League > No Trophies


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Champions league group stage trophy + premier league top 4 trophy > all trophies


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

lol at ReDREDD's trolling attempts :lol fpalm


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

just because you killed jesse james oliver, that doesnt make you jesse james


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

lol at all these new Arsenal fans who have started posting in the past two months.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

God™ said:


> lol at all these new Arsenal fans who have started posting in the past two months.


I joined this site two months ago:kobe


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

God™;26071185 said:


> lol at all these new Arsenal fans who have started posting in the past two months.


K, I'll post as well... Go Gunners!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

ReDREDD getting exactly the kind of responses he's looking for. Triffic trolling. 



Redd Foxx said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Awesome.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ok that Dortmund gif Is pretty hilarious :lmao. Reminds me of the Man U one after City scored the goal to win the league


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

God™;26066873 said:


> Ivanovic is just terrible at making simple passes and crosses. Azpi is so much better at right back, even as a defender. I just wish Jose could see that too.


Spot on. His delivery is poor. That's just it. But like Redredd said, he's a huge threat in the air. Plus on his day, he's a rock at the back. He's better than Azpi defensively.



AlexHumph said:


> Who even are you?
> 
> Glad to see Kos was alright after that vicious attack by Weidenfeller, will be nice to see Lewa, Reus, Hummels and although he wasn't playing today Gundogan all in red in January :wenger













:wenger2


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

AlexHumph said:


> Europa League > No Trophies


Are you familiar with American college basketball? Because if you said winning the NIT was better than losing in the Final Four or even the Sweet 16, you would be universally laughed at. It is the same thinking. And it is garbage.

You play to be the best. If you fail in that task _later_ than a team relegated to a different competition did, that's not an inferior showing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think Azpi is actually better at defending. You don't see him get beaten much at all. But Azpi's crossing can be worse than Ivanovic's.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Joel said:


> I think Azpi is actually better at defending. You don't see him get beaten much at all. But Azpi's crossing can be worse than Ivanovic's.


I'm with Joel. Azpi is excellent at one-on-one defending. Ivanovic is hit and miss sometimes. The problem is that when Ivan gets caught out of position he doesn't have the pace to get back in time. 

Agree about Azpi's crossing but his overall passing and ability to link with our CAMs and wingers is far superior to Ivan.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Couldn't believe my luck earlier. Arsenal were 18/1 with Ladbrokes to win 1-0 against Dortmund.

I put £1 on for a laugh and won £19 :mark:


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Couldn't believe my luck earlier. Arsenal were 18/1 with Ladbrokes to win 1-0 against Dortmund.
> 
> I put £1 on for a laugh and won £19 :mark:


Beer money!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice win over Dortmund today. I only managed to see the last 30 or so minutes because fucking Fox decides to put the BEST games on at 1:30 in the afternoon and the shitty/obvious games like City/Moscow on at 7:00. Ramsey is undisputed GOAT.

I bet after winning this group though, we will get some bullshit like Barca or Bayern in the first knockout round, and sadly drop. I hope this doesn't happen, but surely its our destiny :$


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

if you win the group that seems quite unlikely considering they'll win theirs


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol new arsenal fans :hayden3


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

YEA, LOOK AT ALL THESE NEW BANDWAGON FUCKS. JUMP OFF THE WAGON WHORES. :walt


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

General Aladeen said:


> Nice win over Dortmund today. *I only managed to see the last 30 or so minutes because fucking Fox decides to put the BEST games on at 1:30 in the afternoon and the shitty/obvious games like City/Moscow on at 7:00.* Ramsey is undisputed GOAT.
> 
> I bet after winning this group though, we will get some bullshit like Barca or Bayern in the first knockout round, and sadly drop. I hope this doesn't happen, but surely its our destiny :$


If you get the same problem in the future, just stream the game. It's simple.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm only an Arsenal fan for the pussy. Once that dries up I'm back to Brechin City.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> If you get the same problem in the future, just stream the game. It's simple.


Well, I can't do that, I'm at work from 7 to around 2:30. I guess I could stream it once I got home, but no reason to watch the whole 90 minutes if I already know the result.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

:banderas

I liked Arsenal before it was cool.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Arsenal haven't played anyone yet. Let's see how good they are against the top teams (ignoring Spurs, Liverpool, Napoli and Dortmund of course).

:banderas

Give Ramsey WPOTY now. Contest over baby.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

spurs as a top side :banderas

you just made alienBountyHunter's week


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

When Liverpool win the league this season, watch all the bandwagoners come out.

:torres

Let's be honest though, Arsenal are on fire at them moment and are currently the best team in the league based on form. I don't think they have the best depth but they're pretty solid all round'. Dat Ramsey is fucking crazy though.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

ReDREDD continues his campaign to make people think he's :banderas about Arsenal's season when any intelligent Chelsea fan (which may or may not be him under the troll mask) should be bama4

It's becoming a great bit with classic "village idiot" appeal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Once again we show why we are the world's best team with the worst defender in the world that is Gerard Pique.

Also fucking lolll @ these German teams. 

Laughing at the people on here who cream their pants and bandwagon over them. 

I've been saying it all along. They are overrated at shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tits


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> "Yes (Arsenal can win the Champions League). They are young, healthy and good technicians. They won a clever game tonight and could go to the final and win it - as long as they don't play against Bayern Munich."


Even Klopp's on the bandwagon :klopp2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

should probably just rename himself as Gerard Potato, amirit?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BrickHouse said:


> Dortmund is just better than us. There's no shame in that. I'd be absolutely thrilled with just a draw today.
> 
> If BVB and Napoli played 10 times at Stadio San Paolo, the latter would only win once. What a fluke that first game was.


:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

BrickHouse said:


> ReDREDD continues his campaign to make people think he's :banderas about Arsenal's season when any intelligent Chelsea fan (which may or may not be him under the troll mask) should be bama4
> 
> It's becoming a great bit with classic "village idiot" appeal.


why would i be worried, we already beat you when youre at your freshest

as the season drags on, it will favour you less and less

but its cute you already think you think you have the league, the fa cup, and champions league all wrapped up already


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

ReDREDD said:


> why would i be worried, we already beat you when youre at your freshest


Yeah because the squad that played that day was totally the best Gunners could do... Everyone knows Bendtner is as good as Lewandowski, right?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

true, i mean obviously chelsea was gonna win if arsenal played jobbers like cazorla, ramsey, wilshere and Koscielny

and eventually other losers like giroud and ozil


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

It's not like we played our best 11 either. 



Joel said:


> I think Azpi is actually better at defending. You don't see him get beaten much at all. But Azpi's crossing can be worse than Ivanovic's.


Surprising tbh. I thought one of the main reasons why Ivanovic gets the nod over Azpi is his defensive qualities. 

So why do you guys think Iva is picked over Azpi?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

There's not much in between both of them. Ivanovic is just more experienced and poses a threat at set pieces. Also, he won't be bullied or roughed up. He started the season as the right back, has done well, so he I guess that's why too. The only players to really be rotated at the back so far are Cahill and Luiz. But as the season goes on I feel Azpi may get a run.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

BrickHouse said:


> Are you familiar with American college basketball? Because if you said winning the NIT was better than losing in the Final Four or even the Sweet 16, you would be universally laughed at. It is the same thinking. And it is garbage.


And yet now you're the one being universally laughed at :hayden3


----------



## MrJohnSherry (Jan 3, 2012)

I am glad both Chelsea and Arsenal won, means they have to play some more games during the week  I still can't believe Dortmund got beat, from the little I saw they were totally dominant?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

MrJohnSherry said:


> I am glad both Chelsea and Arsenal won, means they have to play some more games during the week  I still can't believe Dortmund got beat, from the little I saw *they were totally dominant?*


Not really. 

They had the best of the chances and should've scored at least one of them (Reus certainly should've burst the net), but there weren't that many spells where they were completely on top of us. We knew we'd be stuck in our own half for spells, but we handled it well. Weren't under a ton of pressure for long periods, either. Defended really well. Soaked everything up and more often than not we took the sting out of them quick enough by just being patient and passing it around in our own half. They pressure the ball as well as any team I've seen this season, but there were points where they were struggling to get it back, and we retained possession well. First ten minutes of the first half it looked like they'd be running rampant, but then we scored, and for the remainder of the game it actually looked like it was us that were the more likely to score a second as opposed to them scoring at all. Was the Reus chance after we went up 1-0? If so, that was the best chance of the game after we went ahead (best chance of the game period, really). If not...what did Dortmund really throw at us to try and equalise that give us a ton of worries? Ramsey had another really good chance that was saved, Per was about a centimetre away from probably making it 2-0, Sahin/Weidenfeller cleared the ball off the line preventing an own goal from, I think, Socratis. We never parked the bus after going ahead. We pressed for more, and they were sure as shit rattled.

IDK what the possession stats were at the end, but if we didn't have more than them overall then the gap at least wouldn't have been huge. I know we had more possession in the first half. Most of that was in our own half, but it was clearly working and keeping them at bay. They definitely looked more likely to score on the whole, at least if you're looking at who put on the most pressure, but not THAT much of the pressure amounted to genuine threat. We knew what we were in for going there, we set up to combat it, and we did. Extremely successfully. I've watched games this season where Dortmund have totally dominated at home. That wasn't even close to being one of them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh Arsenals fans . I remember when all the Chelsea guy just started randomly appearing :lmao. Least they were cool. Still Mikey/Andy/Alex > All (i'm sure i'm forgetting at least one more great Arsenal fan)


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

CGS said:


> Ugh Arsenals fans . I remember when all the Chelsea guy just started randomly appearing :lmao. Least they were cool. Still Mikey/Andy/Alex > All (i'm sure i'm forgetting at least one more great Arsenal fan)


brickhouse ? :banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:banderas

I'd take Gunner over him tbh. On saying that I wonder how his book is selling


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

CGS said:


> I'd take Gunner over him tbh. On saying that I wonder how his book is selling


Like Cena in an I Quit match


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CGS said:


> :banderas
> 
> I'd take Gunner over him tbh. *On saying that I wonder how his book is selling*


Not well apparently.. No worries though, the Bury paychecks will keep him going for a few years now. Super Sub Gunner.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's amazing that the names of Gunner and Stringer still float around. It's been a long time. #Reputation


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-like-Walter-White-Breaking-Bad--PICTURE.html

The mail with dat quality journalism

:walt :klopp


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

CGS said:


> Ugh Arsenals fans . I remember when all the Chelsea guy just started randomly appearing :lmao. Least they were cool. Still Mikey/Andy/Alex > All (i'm sure i'm forgetting at least one more great Arsenal fan)


Razor King?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

2-1 to Lazio at HT. Floccari is playing really well, good game. Bet Lazio wish Marchetti was in goal though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunner was a million times better than brickhouse.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spurs are slowly killing football.

One ball-achingly boring game at a time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> Spurs are slowly killing football.
> 
> One ball-achingly boring game at a time.


Can it really be worse than united/sociedad?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol loved how lamela appealed on his way down, young might have to try that one.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

TNA_WWE said:


> Can it really be worse than united/sociedad?


Spurs game is several times worse. I had to turn it off.

There were at least some legit lol moments from RVP and Fellaini in the Utd game to entertain me.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Defoe is Spurs leading goalscorer in Europe. 20-ish goals against shite like they're playing tonight in the Europa League.

Whoop-dee-doo....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

haribo said:


> Like Cena in an I Quit match


:vince2



Gary Oak said:


> Not well apparently.. No worries though, the Bury paychecks will keep him going for a few years now. Super Sub Gunner.














Abk™ said:


> Razor King?












He's ite



DwayneAustin said:


> Spurs are slowly killing football.
> 
> One ball-achingly boring game at a time.


I take it that game was basically


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lamela was always going to score after I buried him earlier. Only watching while working but fuck Spurs have no creative egde whatsoever. *


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

The Lazio/Limassol 2nd half has been almost all Cypriot, really putting the effort in against Lazio. Still 2-1.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank fuck Spurs & Lazio held on. To Score & Win is going great this week. Treble last night, two tonight. Just wish I'd bet more! Need to do this more often.

Hopefully Lamela goes all out beast from now on. I very much doubt it though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Spurs could bore the pants off a nun this season.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Fuck BT Sport for getting champions league rights, I already have sky so in 2015 I gotta sign up for BT too:no:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

hbkdxhhh said:


> Fuck BT Sport for getting champions league rights, I already have sky so in 2015 I gotta sign up for BT too:no:


Or you could just stream for free like most people do?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Didn't think it was possible to dislike that crummy station even more. Good chance that deal puts them out of business too unless they use their other divisions to cover its losses. Can't see everyone paying for BT and Sky when they split the coverage of so many major matches between them. *


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

so more owen, mcmanaman and hargreaves....










enaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's a tragedy. Nothing more to be said. Tragedy.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Will ITV still show games? I heard they lost out as well.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Will ITV still show games? I heard they lost out as well.


no, BT have exclusive coverage. ITV wont be showing any football, as the FA Cup is going to BBC


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Or you could just stream for free like most people do?


I cant ever find a really good stream and tbh id rather watch on my tv thqn my laptop.

guess its just more money ill have to pay out.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

hbkdxhhh said:


> I cant ever find a really good stream and tbh id rather watch on my tv thqn my laptop.
> 
> guess its just more money ill have to pay out.


There's loads of good streams I use for both Sky & BT Sport matches too. Paid £15 for a HDMI cable, whack it through the TV and done. Saves a bomb!

I used to be like that, not using streams but for the money it saves it's so much better. Once you find reliable streams/channels too it's fine.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Win tomorrow and we win the group with a game to play :hb

After they beat us at the Bridge I really hope we destroy them in Switzerland. It's all about making it right:






Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpi
Mikel Ramires
Schurrle Mata Willian
Eto'o​
Wanna see something like that. Keep Oscar and Hazard fresh for Southampton. Keep same defence as Saturday since they did a good job, plus Cole probably still aint 100%. Rather this than the 4-3-3 as not sure Lampard can do the 2 games in 3 days thing and he's probably the one who benefits from 4-3-3 the most so save it for Southampton.

Just win Chelsea. No bullshit, no fuckery, just play to your best and win please.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

joe
micah demi lescott clichy
dinho milner
navas kun nasri
dzeko

would be fine by me.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice 8 fold accy on these.....prob drop it to about 6 in the end, but looking at

Real, PSG, City, Juve, Barca, Borussia, Chelsea and Arsenal.....some don't have to try though, like City, since they ain't getting first


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Tomorrow we unleash the Anderson.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mcdonalds outlets brace themselves.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I won't be surprised if Marseille beat us tonight and end their dreadful run.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Good to see Rafael travelling with the squad, still no RVP or vidic though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GOATois just turned into WOATois.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Ivanovic and Cahill on the right side of defence is just cancerous from an attacking perspective.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Playing like absolute shit. Proves we looked good vs West Ham not because of the formation, but because it was West Ham.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ajax have been awesome to watch in this CL. Really hope they qualify.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Kaka is looking like the Kaka of old at times, still amazing to watch when he starts running with the ball. Celtic far too open in midfield, can see them conceding a second sooner rather than later. I'm guessing Celtic are missing a couple of key players because they rarely afford CL opponents this much space.

Bonera looking pretty solid for Milan.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ajax and Kaka tearing shit up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mourinho going home. I would too.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

what an embarassing display from chelsea


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Love watching Kaka, still so good on the ball.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Cahill is giving me the shits. Every time he gets possession he runs to the sideline and hoofs the fucking thing. Same thing with Ivanovic. Lampard has been awful, why is he even playing? Oscar is invisible. Cech has kept us in this match because we deserve to lose at this point.



Joel said:


> Mourinho going home. I would too.


I'm already home and I want to go somewhere to get away from the awfulness of this match.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Arsenal will not lose this game but that decision by Wenger to have Ozil take the penalty was embarrassing, as was the effort.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

God™ said:


> Cahill is giving me the shits. Every time he gets possession he runs to the sideline and hoofs the fucking thing. Same thing with Ivanovic. Lampard has been awful, why is he even playing? Oscar is invisible. Cech has kept us in this match because we deserve to lose at this point.
> 
> I'm already home and I want to go somewhere to get away from the awfulness of this match.


Agreed on all of that. It's why I can never say I don't want Luiz starting with Terry, because he will at least try to keep possession. Lampard has literally watched the ball pass him without trying to control it a few times. Oscar needs a rest. It's a shame we don't have any other attacking midfielders who can come in for him...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Marseille have looked as good at the fitba as Tottenham. Why isn't Giroud hitting penalties? Özil's clearly a racist. Shouldn't have been a penalty in the first place, mind you. Although the way Ramsey done N'Koulou maybe it should've been a whateverthefuckhewanted. 

If we end up drawing after a late equaliser I'll shit blood.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Start the second half somehow worse than the first :banderas


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GOD of CUNT said:


> Marseille have looked as good at the fitba as Tottenham. Why isn't Giroud hitting penalties? Özil's clearly a racist. Shouldn't have been a penalty in the first place, mind you. Although the way Ramsey done N'Koulou maybe it should've been a whateverthefuckhewanted.
> 
> If we end up drawing after a late equaliser I'll shit blood.



Really was a shit penalty. What is it with these foreigners and all their fancy nancy shit when it comes to penalties? :bigron

Just pick your spot and smash it in. I always smash it in :des

Marseille look pretty shit. Distinctly average team. Arsenal should be 2 or 3 up. Short sentences. 

This can only be leading to a 90th minute route one goal to make it 1-1.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Didn't think it was possible to dislike that crummy station even more. Good chance that deal puts them out of business too unless they use their other divisions to cover its losses. Can't see everyone paying for BT and Sky when they split the coverage of so many major matches between them. *


I fucking despise BT sport they took a cheap espn away from me, so now if i wanna watch UFC in hd and what not i have to pay an extra 15 quid a month plus an activation fee.

Suppose another option is to change broadbands but i had nothing but bother with bt broadband in the past and it was utter shite.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stupid ass commentators trying to say Hazard's final ball wasn't good. It was, Ramires just wasn't aware at the obvious pass.

Hazard has come on and is ripping up.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

KUBAAAA 2-0

Dortmund have been tremendous since i started watching 10 mins ago

Mkhitaryan
:moyes1


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Synaesthesia said:


> This can only be leading to a 90th minute route one goal to make it 1-1.


Now you see why I was eliminated in the first round of the prediction game :brodgers


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

this has to be one of the worst chelsea performances ever


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ramires has been an disgrace tonight.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Joel said:


> Ramires has been an disgrace tonight.


He's not alone.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Never mind Celtic fans, you can still win the Europa league League Cup Scottish cup.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The midfield stinks of shit, oh my lord have mercy on me.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

http://www.offthepost.info/blog/2013/11/ajax-fan-falls-10-metres-from-stand-while-celebrating-goal-against-barcelona/ holy shit!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FUCK OFF CHELSEA


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

What. The. Fuck. Ramires. What. The Fuck.

Ivanovic WOATing again, what a surprise. What does he have to do to get dropped?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ivanovic, Cahill, Lampard and Ramires should all be fed to lions after this match. They have been fucking shit.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Joel said:


> Ivanovic, Cahill, Lampard and Ramires should all be fed to lions after this match. They have been fucking shit.


Honestly, the team selection and subs have been an embarrassment. If I didn't know any better I'd suspect match fixing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh yeah. Mourinho should be fed to the lions as well. Lampard playing after 90mins at West Ham was dumb. Oscar could have done with a rest and is NOT A WINGER. Ivanovic is GARBAGE. Can't find room for Mata? Can't find room for our best player? Fuck outta here, Jose.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

God™ said:


> What. The. Fuck. Ramires. What. The Fuck.
> 
> Ivanovic WOATing again, what a surprise. What does he have to do to get dropped?


Sadly Mou never drops his favs.

I didn't watch the game but judging from your comments along with Joel's we probably played our worst match in a long long time.
This inconsistency has to stop. We've only won one out of our 5 games in November.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

So, fans of Chelsea Football Club/London Blue/London FC (if y'all want to go by Pro Evolution Fibta names for whatever reason), what are your current thoughts at this current time on the current London Blue situation? I'm currently most interested in your currents thoughts on Juan Mata, especially.

We should've won like 15-0 there. Well, 15-1, I guess. I'll be generous.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Juan Mata should come to us in January :brodgers

Dortmund should've won by more. Napoli were shite.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

GOD of CUNT said:


> So, fans of Chelsea Football Club/London Blue/London FC (if y'all want to go by Pro Evolution Fibta names for whatever reason), what are your current thoughts at this current time on the current London Blue situation? I'm currently most interested in your currents thoughts on Juan Mata, especially.


I hope he enjoys the weather in Paris.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think it's outrageous to assume he'll go SOMEWHERE in January. Not Liverpool b/c lol, but Doncaster or something maybe. He won't want to sit on the bench week after week (only started what, six games this season?) in a World Cup year. Doncaster is the right move, IMO.

EDIT: or PSG man I never even thought of that.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Based Baselona do the double over Chelsea, yet Chelsea still qualify with a game to spare. :jose

Schalke you absolute shits.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Was hoping we would progress but just shows how hard this group is. All three teams can finish on 12 points...


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

LOLBarca outclassed by Ajax. I know they already had qualified, they still played with their strongest team.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dammit there better be a new formation on saturday

on the upside, we qualified

yay.

mike bassett style


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GOD of CUNT said:


> So, fans of Chelsea Football Club/London Blue/London FC (if y'all want to go by Pro Evolution Fibta names for whatever reason), what are your current thoughts at this current time on the current London Blue situation? I'm currently most interested in your currents thoughts on Juan Mata, especially.
> 
> We should've won like 15-0 there. Well, 15-1, I guess. I'll be generous.


Yeah, he's not going to stick around and rightfully so. No matter how bad Oscar and Hazard play, he still doesn't get a chance. Lol at Mata needing someone to fuck up to get a chance to prove himself. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

0 Shots on target................really? :banderas


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

If we actually had a decent CM it wouldn't even matter that Mata can't defend. We should just play Luiz next to Mikel. He's got the athleticism to play the role and his passing is better than Ram/Lamps. It could seriously not be worse than what we have now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

mikel/ram is fine

satan knows why we keep playing lampard in the pivot because hes 35 fucking years old and more importantly, NOT A CENTRAL MIDFIELDER


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mou philosophy has been, if you run from one end of the pitch to another, physical and athletic, you start every match. Just look at William, Ramirez even starting ahead of Mata in 3 behind the front man.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

and it was true even from the west ham game

yes, hes a legend. 

yes, he has a good game once in a while

but lampard is quite honestly, our consistently weakest link. it doesnt matter how much you shove him in there, he will never be a central midfielder


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not going to bet on the Champions League anymore. Chelsea to Basel first game, PSG at home to Anderlecht and now Porto, the bosses at home to Austria Vienna.fpalm

Napoli/Arsenal & Marseille/Dortmund going to be tasty now. Dortmund should win there but don't see Napoli winning by two clear goals tbh, maybe one. We all knew it'd be a close group but this is going to be fun.

A Leverkusen win & Shakhtar win would be good. Juve must be fuming to see Ronaldo out of the Galatasary game, but Real should still win fairly comfortably without him.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

God™ said:


> If we actually had a decent CM it wouldn't even matter that Mata can't defend. We should just play Luiz next to Mikel. He's got the athleticism to play the role and his passing is better than Ram/Lamps. It could seriously not be worse than what we have now.


Always said how poor Ramires is when it comes to vision and passing ability. Guy is an absolute workhorse and is very good at breaking up play but his passing is just awful for a midfielder and we are in dire need of that. Mikel is our best passer of the ball in that position, sadly.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

First time in history that a team with 12 points hasnt already qualified


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fell asleep for five hours so I missed all the matches bama3

Chelsea qualifying despite losing? LOL at their group. LOL at Champions League.

*LOL* AT CELTIC


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lampard is a central midfielder, Redead. Was always a box to box midfielder in his pomp. He's not a defensive midfielder which is what you need to be to play in the pivot.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Fell asleep for five hours so I missed all the matches bama3
> 
> Chelsea qualifying despite losing? LOL at their group. LOL at Champions League.
> 
> *LOL* AT CELTIC


At least we were in the CL, unlike Liverpool.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh good one :torres

Celtic should at least make an effort and stop *disgracing* themselves.

Plenty of teams out there that would give their right handback to be in their position.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@John Dorian: You tell him!


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Ajax fan pic is horrible.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Mohamed Salah looks a player, no wonder top clubs are tracking him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> At least we were in the CL, unlike Liverpool.


Qualifying in Scotland must feel like quite the achievement. :brodgers


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Qualifying in Scotland must feel like quite the achievement. :brodgers


Hey now. Battling off Dundee and Motherwell is like beating Dortmund and Bayern. Just a good thing Celtic have the GOAT sameras.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good to read that ique2 is back to his potato farming best.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Get 10pts last season - Eliminated.

Get 9pts this season - Through to the next round.

Guess it just shows how tough our group was last season and how wank our group is this season, but it's just nuts. Gonna try to enjoy the last 16 round as we won't be progressing any further than that.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> Was hoping we would progress but just shows how hard this group is. All three teams can finish on 12 points...


We are basically in. Napoli would have to top us by no less than three goals to make up the GD.

Remember when it was speculated in this thread that Arsenal could finish last in this group? Fun days.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Stop slagging the SPL guyz, we have the GOAT Stevie May, and "the mini messi" Ryan Gauld who's value went up by £20 million at the weekend after 4 assists against the might of Partick Thistle. 

Would take either of those two in my team before W3LB3CK and Clown feet Cleverley


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hey joel, feel like some salahad?

clever joke/10


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Recorded the post match discussion on Chelsea TV. Pat Nevin saying that no one would have said not to play Lampard and Oscar before the match and it's just a hindsight thing. Hmm...




Joel said:


> Cech
> Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpi
> Mikel Ramires
> Schurrle Mata Willian
> ...


Just sack Mourinho and put me in charge already. I clearly foresaw the fuckery on the horizon and would have swiftly dealt with it. My talent is clearly being wasted. Emailing Roman tomorrow. God, Redead and ABK can be part of my coaching staff when I get the job. DA can be the cleaner.



Kiz said:


> hey joel, feel like some salahad?
> 
> clever joke/10


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Brickhouse said:


> We are basically in. Napoli would have to top us by no less than three goals to make up the GD.
> 
> Remember when it was speculated in this thread that Arsenal could finish last in this group? Fun days.


Do you ever not post some garbage about how everyone runs Arsenal down. They used to be fucking shit and they've won fuck all this season, they've done well but the past however many years hasn't been pleasant for you goon(er)s.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> Just sack Mourinho and put me in charge already. I clearly foresaw the fuckery on the horizon and would have swiftly dealt with it. My talent is clearly being wasted. Emailing Roman tomorrow. God, Redead and ABK can be part of my coaching staff when I get the job. *DA can be the cleaner*.


Sweet. I was gonna accept a similar job at Arsenal, but I was dreading the thought of cleaning up eight years worth of dust in the Trophy Room. bama4


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> Get 10pts last season - Eliminated.
> 
> Get 9pts this season - Through to the next round.
> 
> Guess it just shows how tough our group was last season and how wank our group is this season, but it's just nuts. Gonna try to enjoy the last 16 round as we won't be progressing any further than that.


nice overreaction there bro
:banderas
chelsea will definitely reach QF's, probably get olympiacos at top 16 enaldo



DwayneAustin said:


> Sweet. I was gonna accept a similar job at Arsenal, but I was dreading the thought of cleaning up eight years worth of dust in the Trophy Room. bama4


:banderas


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Joel said:


> Guess it just shows how tough our group was last season and how wank our group is this season, but it's just nuts. Gonna try to enjoy the last 16 round as we won't be progressing any further than that.


I remember last time you were this pessimistic after the group stages. Unfortunately I doubt the same thing will happen again. :jose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's a shame the country thing is in place for the round of 16 because i'd back ourselves against any english team. instead we'll end up facing a barca, madrid or atletico. hopefully leverkusen can nick top spot because they would be the 'easiest'


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> it's a shame the country thing is in place for the round of 16 because i'd back ourselves against any english team. instead we'll end up facing a barca, madrid or atletico. hopefully leverkusen can nick top spot because they would be the 'easiest'


SUPER ROBBIE KRUSE to crush United. And then City in the round of 16. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i stand by it, Lampard isnt a CM

his natural born position is CAM

like stevie G


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fat Frank works as box to box, mainly because he takes up most of that space by just standing there. :brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Is that the same reason why we don't have a Lampard smiley? The servers can't handle something that fat large :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

damn guys with comedy skills like that, adrien may have some serious competition


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Frank 03


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> Sweet. I was gonna accept a similar job at Arsenal, but I was dreading the thought of cleaning up eight years worth of dust in the Trophy Room. bama4


:bosh7:bosh7:bosh7
u dick


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Chelsea bastards for losing. Prob win it all via fluke though, can't wait.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That CHEEKY CUNT Frank De Boer got his tactics perfect today. 

If there was a game to lose this season it would have been this one. 

we still GOATING.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bayern haven't lost :banderas


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

12 points and we aren't through.... Gosh. We won't even have the liberty to rest players now. It's going to be gigantic against Napoli because they know that if they don't fire, they're out.

On Chelsea, I guess they need to sign an attacking midfield player this January... Oscar surely can't go on playing every game. If he goes down, Chelsea is fucked. :jose

Oh and Chelsea don't need a CM really. Even if they get somebody like Pogba, GOAT Lampard is still going to play all the games for them, so why'd Pogba come to sit on the warm bench alongside the two-time Chelsea Player of the Year? :taylor3


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pogba would never.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Has Chelsea thought about changing formations?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Saint Dick said:


> Pogba would never.


It was a hyperbole.

Mata would WALK into ANY team in the world right now, not named Spain and Bayern. In fact, the manager would specially employ a strong CM to ensure Mata gets all the freedom to show his game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The wrong spaniard is starting games.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Azpilicueta is pretty good though. :brodgers


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Torres has been pretty good too, tbh. He certainly isn't the problem this season.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pogba's better than Mata but okay.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no he isnt.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pogba's the best so yeah, he is.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

It's irrelevant which is better....Pogba for Mata would probably help Chelsea as the problem in the midfield 2. Pogba is also worth more than an out of favour Mata though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Mata's been linked with a loan move to Juve in January actually. Can't see it happening but that would be so awesome. Would love to take him or De Bruyne off Chelsea's hands next summer.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

PSG seem to be awaiting Mata. The best move for ONE Mata. It's a WC year and Mata is world class, so I hope he gets the hell out of Chelsea to salvage his WC hopes.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Mata-Ibra-Cavani would be something to behold. Perhaps overkill seeing as Lavezzi, Pastore, Lucas and Menez are already at the club but Mata's better than all of them so whatever.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at comparing Pogba to Mata. Jesus Christ two completely different players at two different stages of their career.

Not sure how we should approach tonight. This is the toughest game of the group, by far, and I genuinely don’t see even a full strength team winning. As important as it is though, it’s nothing on the game on Sunday, which could pretty much make or break our season, we genuinely cannot lose that game. This game we can lose and we’re still the favourites to qualify. Shakhtar away from home tend to be a completely different outfit, we should be winning that game comfortably, although there’d be a lot of pressure on us. 

I don’t think we should play a full strength team tonight, especially with the injury issues we already have. Taking a chance on RVP or less so Jones, would be risky. The latter will probably have to play, as there’s no one fucking else. Rafael will start because I just know he’s going to go with Smalling against Spurs, he shouldn’t but he will.

De Gea

Rafael Evans Vidic Evra

Nani Jones Anderson Giggs

Rooney

Welbeck​
Should be close to the team.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Dunno where you're getting the by far from really. All three were easy draws with a potential for sneaky win if they kept their heads on the game with the classic Utd away tactics, and that was before Sam was ruled out for Bayer.

Saying that, being Moyes and the fact he's done so well so far in the CL without putting their feets on the gas, they'll lose it. Jones-Anderson rofl, it's just gets worse and worse for United.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Razor King said:


> PSG seem to be awaiting Mata. The best move for ONE Mata. It's a WC year and Mata is world class, so I hope he gets the hell out of Chelsea to salvage his WC hopes.


Give us Ibra :side:


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Think he's got a few more years left before going to the MLS imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Didn't Ibra say he wanted to work under Mou one day?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Give us Ibra :side:


Surely, Ibra won't come to Chelsea to play second fiddle to the MIGHTY Torres. :torres

Oh there's Jose's favorite boy Eto'o too... :jose

Superstar Ibra, he does what he wants!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Didn't Ibra say he wanted to work under Mou one day?


He already did for a year at Inter.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

#dealwithit said:


> He already did for a year at Inter.


laughed p hard at this. idk why.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't see Mourinho allowing Mata to leave in January for some reason. Hopefully he will though, because he's being wasted.

It's SUPER ROBBIE KRUSE night btw.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Just got odds of 7/1 on united winning tonight so even though I'm not overly confident I couldn't pass that up.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hopefully Kagawa will be used behind the striker tonight, as RVP is out. Can see Giggs starting in midfield, to get a bit of experience in there, would be better if Jones is fit so he could slot in next to him. then probably welbeck and valencia on the wings with Rooney up front.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

still dreaming of wednesday night kagawa i see.

let it go united_07, like a flower in the breeze.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Ibra loves Mourinho, says in his (amazing) book.

Giggs....the man who was part of a 2 man midfield that magically got United to the Final in 2011 needing experience, good one.

Can't be a regular gambler if you've only just started using the epic betfair. Probably would of been better off putting a 2-3 team accy on imo. 7/1 sign up offer is nice though -_-


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Nah I'm not a betting regular at all, I'm fucking useless at it.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah I wouldn't really touch United to win. Real/PSG/City/Bayern accy though....maybe. But they've got next to nothing to play for, so even that's debatable considering I didn't win yesterday.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Iniesta and the coach have admitted that it wasn't a lack of concentration, Ajax were simply better. I'm impressed they aren't looking for excuses bama


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Quasi Juice said:


> Iniesta and the coach have admitted that it wasn't a lack of concentration, Ajax were simply better. I'm impressed they aren't looking for excuses bama


#OneManArmy :messi


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Iniesta's head is already in Manchester from what I've been told by me Manc mates. It's a guarantee he's there in January.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

was it the tea lady like scott button?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> i stand by it, Lampard isnt a CM
> 
> his natural born position is CAM
> 
> like stevie G


Nah blud. When Lampard played at top of the diamond under Ancelotti, he was no where near as effective, because he loses what has made one of the best in the league - the ability to arrive late into the play, unmarked and score. When he was played as a CAM he was marked out of the game with ease and wasn't as big of a goal threat. He's played the majority of his career as a box to box midfielder, so I can't see how he can be called an CAM and not a CM.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

My inputs, Lampard is a CM who is a better goal scorer than a midfielder. He doesn't have the vision to be a CAM, nor can he dictate the tempo from the middle of the ground (sorry Chelsea fans). Give him a free role alongside a combative CM and you have one of biggest goal threats on the pitch--precisely, Frank Lampard. Lampard IS a box to box guy, but he's only effective if the other CM is disciplined enough. Don't expect him (Lamps) to make you tick but do expect him to be a game-changer.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

If we don't beat Copenhagen tomorrow :banderas


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

starting with gotze as a false nine, mandzukic not even in the squad for the game :banderas


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

City vs. Plzen sounds like the BOAT of BOATS. Useless game


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently this is the team for tonight according a Mirror journalist



> De Gea, Smalling, Rio, Evans, Evra, Jones, Giggs, Valencia, Kagawa, Nani, Rooney


Kagawa behind the striker 8*D
.
.
.
.
.
.


smalling at right back enaldo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Nah blud. When Lampard played at top of the diamond under Ancelotti, he was no where near as effective, because he loses what has made one of the best in the league - the ability to arrive late into the play, unmarked and score. When he was played as a CAM he was marked out of the game with ease and wasn't as big of a goal threat. He's played the majority of his career as a box to box midfielder, so I can't see how he can be called an CAM and not a CM.


well not in a 4-2-3-1

But i mean at the top of an attacking 4-3-3




Razor King said:


> My inputs, Lampard is a CM who is a better goal scorer than a midfielder. He doesn't have the vision to be a CAM, *nor can he dictate the tempo from the middle of the ground (sorry Chelsea fans*). Give him a free role alongside a combative CM and you have one of biggest goal threats on the pitch--precisely, Frank Lampard. Lampard IS a box to box guy, but he's only effective if the other CM is disciplined enough. Don't expect him (Lamps) to make you tick but do expect him to be a game-changer.


i dont think anyone on this forum would argue that he can. thats been the problem for 3 seasons now

Mikel is a good passer and holder.

Ramires is a good presser

But we have nobody who has the ability and strength to control the game

Whats weirder is nobody has seemed to do anything about it. so much of our problems would be solved with just a xabi/modric/gundogan guy.

we chased modric relentlessly for two years bidding like 50 million, and then just stopped bothering

why not offer 50 mill for gundogan? or 40? or 30?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> well not in a 4-2-3-1
> 
> But i mean at the top of an attacking 4-3-3


He's the most attacking midfielder of the 4-3-3, but he doesn't spend his time behind the striker to be classed as a attacking midfielder. He's up and down helping out with defence and attack. He's a central midfielder. Not a cultured one like Xavi, Iniesta, etc, but he is one.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

not a fan of being in the hole behind didier eh?

:brodgers

either way fuck it. the 4-3-3 is fine, its just lampard whos a corpse after playing last game and jose underestimated how tired he was

however i think in a 4-2-3-1, mikel ramires is fine

good not great

i swear to god if lampard starts the next game im gonna cut someone


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I disappointed some people with my comments last night. The Pogba-Mata comparison was never meant to be a serious one. Apologies. 

(but Pogba's gonna GOAT today)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hendo is better than Mata


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Madrid better not fuck around against Gala.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good to see we are taking the game srs with kolarov the captain and dinho as the only remotely creative player


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The team United 07 posted was right 

De Gea

Smalling Ferdinand Evans Evra

Jones Giggs

Valencia Kagawa Nani

Rooney​
Really like the front 4. Not so much the rest of the team. Rafael is fit, he said so on instagram and yet he's not in the squad, if he doesn't play on Sunday I'm going to lose my shit. Would have rather seen Anderson than Giggs, guy's been completely frozen out and would have liked to see him get a chance, think he's a more viable option than Cleverley going forward. Hope we're not rushing Jones back.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> starting with gotze as a false nine, mandzukic not even in the squad for the game :banderas


injured, brah


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This Sky Studio is nothing short of a fucking disgrace. United playing in Europe and they have these two Scouse sympathising fucks putting down everyone in the fucking team while they sit there with their smug grins. Hope Schmeichel strangles Carragher, the intolerable subtitle inducing cunt.

FORZA BT SPORT.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

There's always a strong Scouse contingent on sky, usually souness and redknapp. It's irritating though. I'd have carra over souness every day of the week though, he's a fucking idiot with Stone Age views.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

truth hurt?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL Jet.

If only more former United players became pundits instead of going on to become jobber managers whose only role was to buy United's shite from Fergie when he was finished with them, then maybe there wouldn't be so many Scouse pundits in the studio instead.

:kobe8


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> LOL Jet.
> 
> If only more former United players became pundits instead of going on to become jobber managers whose only role was to buy United's shite from Fergie when he was finished with them, then maybe there wouldn't be so many Scouse pundits in the studio instead.
> 
> :kobe8


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gary the only exception :gnev


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Some WOAT games on tonight by the looks of it. I think I'll watch Celebrity Antiques Road Trip instead.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:banderas


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Lil' disappointed Leverkusen.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Every club in the Bayernliga (except Bayern) should just fold in the morning.

Shambolic.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> FORZA BT SPORT.


Richardson bama


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Can we just play Leverkusen every week and base our league position on how we do vs Leverkusen over 38 games?*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think javi garcia translated into english is fucking liability. joke of a player. a defensive midfielder who cannot defend or cover the back 4. unsurprisingly plzen have been all over us, there's been so many holes in midfield and down back. lescott/demi could be the slowest pairing in history, dinho is constantly having to push back to cover garcia being hopeless, and therefore the guys up front are barely able to get the ball.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Excellent performance. Front 4 has looked class, Kagawa and Valencia in particular, very fluid as I sort of knew it would be. Great balance of pace and ability. We should start this front 4 against Spurs even if RVP is fit IMO. Although Kagawa will probably get shifted to the wing to make room for RVP. Rooney and Kagawa have always looked brilliant together, shame they never get a run of games. 

Giggs and Jones have played off each other well too. The balance in this team is really nice, which it rarely is. 

Only one negative about that half. Ferdinand. Absolutely brutal. Vidic better be back for Sunday. Wonder if Souness will mention that he was wrong about literally everything he said pre-game.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Good stuff so far, can't call anyone a cunt yet.

Leverkusen would want to take a look at themselves though. Letting a 40 year old Giggs take the piss out of them is some shameful shit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

mancini may be the most conservative bastard on earth


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

4 assists for godney and he's not even in the 10 today. hero


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

My german friends should now stop thinking the Bundesliga is the best league in the world.

The Bundesliga is the new LaLiga, only with worse teams outside of the Top 2.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

And not as good top 2, since one can't keep their team together.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bayernliga is worse than the SPL


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

City made me sweat for that. -1 handicap on City & Juve comes in!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fantastic performance.

Watch us make 6 changes and get beaten by Spurs on Sunday.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

For all the superb football and positive light Bayern and Dortmund bring to the Bundesliga, Leverkusen and Schalke sure like to balance it out with their disgraceful performances. Jesus Christ. fpalm


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

5-0 bitches!! Can we just keep this lineup?  Right now RVP may be fit soon but Rooney's form and Kagawa in the centre seemed bloody good tonight. RVP might have to sit out the next game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Brilliant performance, initially thought it would be a tough away game. Kagawa showed why he should be playing more games in the middle. Brilliant performances from Rooney and Giggs. Also Jones showing his adaptability this season, putting in better midfield performances than the likes of cleverley and fellaini.


Just hope Rafael is fit for sundays game.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Rooney and Kagewa tonight :mark: Moyes please don't shift Kagewa out wide because of RVP. He's the creative player we need the midfield.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

navas and nasri outstanding, back 4 absolutely horrendous, joe very good, dinho okay, dzeko and garcia terrible, milner solid. amazing how when presented with an opportunity to try and play themselves into the first team, players just don't try and play like crap. good to get the 3 points but to stutter against plzen shows how poor some of our back up options are. some back 4 stability cannot come soon enough.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Kagawa wasn't that good, but the setup was better with him.....if they ran with Rooney and Kagawa, it'd get better, though the players around them probably couldn't get any better in terms of it all randomly clicking. That's probably Giggs' performance of the season, he does love randomly showing up in CM in CL performances, not so much in the Prem though.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> :banderas


:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas

any news on Lahm's situation ?


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Probably the mole.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Only saw the first sixty or so minutes, but United looked tremendous on the break tonight. I'll assume they kept that up for the last half hour. Who'da thunk David Moyes would have cracked the European fitba?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Was only half watching because ugh work. 5-0 is all well and good but we have to start playing more like that in the league against opposition that don't roll over and die against us. Leverkusen were shit yet again against us. We followed up a strong win vs Leverkusen really well last time :side:*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bundesliga lol.

Looked much better going forward tonight, hernandez shouldn't get back in the side as kagawa/nani/val work much better and rooney up top and floating around.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Synaesthesia said:


> I think I'll watch Celebrity Antiques Road Trip instead.


Were you impressed by Giggs? :banderas


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Rooney, Shinji, Giggsy :clap


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Glad to get the first win finally, and boy did we need that. Now it all comes down to the last match day away against Gala


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kagawa was pretty damn good for united tonight. Showed why he really should be played down the middle much more. He wasn't outstanding but made some pretty damn great moves and passes to set up quite a few of the United goals. Shame he will probably be benched again by the weekend.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CGS said:


> Kagawa was pretty damn good for united tonight. Showed why he really should be played down the middle much more. He wasn't outstanding but made some pretty damn great moves and passes to set up quite a few of the United goals. Shame he will probably be benched again by the weekend.


Hope you're wrong and he isn't dropped.

Maybe it was just leverkusen but giggsy/Jones work much better than fellaini/cleverley although it shouldn't surprise me since they are both superior players.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

People on here still arguing that bundesliga is a good league? 

Absolute joke to football.

The icing on the cake will be Lewandowski joining Bayern.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

As much as I love Germany, Bundesliga is pretty shit. It's ultimately Bayern vs The World, and Bayern wins every time.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Good to see Olympiacos is still a chance of progressing through to the next round. Vital last round match.

For a team that's's second in the Bundesliga, that was the WOAT performance from Leverkuson. Couldn't defend for shit and looked clueless when going forward. Embarrassing. 

On the other hand, United looked good. Kagawa looked dangerous every time he was on the ball and their back four was rock solid. Kagawa will probably be warming the bench against Spurs though(lol).

Don't think it'll be this easy against Spurs, but then again...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

General Aladeen said:


> As much as I love Germany, Bundesliga is pretty shit. It's ultimately Bayern vs The World, and *Bayern wins every time*.



:kobe

You mean like they did in 2012, 11, 09 and 07?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Destiny said:


> For a team that's's second in the Bundesliga, that was the WOAT performance from Leverkuson. Couldn't defend for shit and looked clueless when going forward. Embarrassing.


It is a bit strange that they lose 5-0 at home if you regard their home form recently. IIRC they've won 11 out of their last 12 home games, drawing the other against Bayern.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Stevie May said:


> :kobe
> 
> You mean like they did in 2012, 11, 09 and 07?


Who won it almost every year besides those years? :jt3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bundesliga isn't shit, just because 1 team plays poorly doesnt make the league shit. ridiculous comment.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Harsh slagging off bundesliga based on the result last night. Also it about time seeing Kagawa in his favourite role.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

But it's not like he was really any better than you've seen from him as an inside winger tbh.....but that's rust, he won't get a run there or as an inside winger, so he'll always be choppy. shame really. if they didn't have like 27 wingers and well a garbage midfield, could possibly figure out a 4312, but alas, no midfield to make it work.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Stevie May said:


> Never mind Celtic fans, you can still win the Europa league League Cup Scottish cup.


I wish I was a St. Johnstone fan 



IncapableNinja said:


> I'm guessing Celtic are missing a couple of key players because they rarely afford CL opponents this much space.


We were missing Brown and Matthews. For sure Brown would have made sure that everyone is closed Milan down. Sameras as a captain made us painful to watch, especially when he is playing up top. 
He is still the GOAT though.

Im not blaming the ref for the result as obviously Milan were clearly the better team, but he was pretty bad.

The goals we conceded were laughable and we missed a couple of sitters. That is easily the worst Milan team in a long time. The only Celtic players with pass marks for me are Izzy and Lustig. Big Dijk chose the wrong day to have an off day.

Mikeal Lustig and Big Dijk are the only players in the team that have enough quality to make the last 16 regularly, so its not suprising that we are out.

Hopefully we can get a goalscorer in January to give him a while to settle in because Pukki doesnt look like someone you can rely on for goals. Not bringing in a direct replecment for Hooper was a terrible decision.

========


Although the Bundesliga has been overrated for the last few months, its crazy the amount of people judging it on one game now :|


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern would dominate any league as much as they are dominating the bundesliga tbf


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

BEST IN EUROPE



















11 out of 11 Passes...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

No-one has an issue with Bayern, or Dortmund for that matter, but the other teams may get a pummelling from Premiership teams - much like how the English clubs tend to struggle against Spanish opposition.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

nazzac said:


> Bayern would dominate any league as much as they are dominating the bundesliga tbf


Doubt anyone would debate that. But Borussia would struggle top hold a top 3 place elsewhere. Only so much you can do when you've only got like 14 players, which might as well already by 13, despite how well Lewandowski is doing this season.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> No-one has an issue with Bayern, or Dortmund for that matter, but the other teams may get a pummelling from Premiership teams - much like how the English clubs tend to struggle against Spanish opposition.


So you are saying it is like a bad match up issue?

on bayern. People moan about how dominant they look hut that is because they are by far and away the best team in the world. They have been dominating europe too with 10 wins on the bounce


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Pretty much. I just think aside from the top two, the rest would struggle against the top 6-7 in England.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

is it possible that maybe english clubs are.... you know, good?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> is it possible that maybe english clubs are.... you know, good?


They haven't really proven themselves in Europe over the last two seasons. Ok, yes we won the CL in 2012, but we were more destined than good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

General Aladeen said:


> As much as I love Germany, Bundesliga is pretty shit. It's ultimately Bayern vs The World, and Bayern wins every time.


If they win every time how are they responsible for one of the most embarrassing defeats in CL history? 










People on here were already celebrating Bayern as CL winners in 2012 even before the match occurred, much like they are doing right now. 

It's lolstastic.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Bayern have featured in 3 out of the last 4 CL finals. They're so ahead of the rest. But apart from Bayern and Dortmund, BuLi isn't quite up to PL standards, if we compare their 3 - 8 to Prem's 3 - 8. Pretty much the case with La Liga, except I think--apart from Atletico's GOAT form--except Barca and Madrid, PL has superior mid-table clubs. Whatever...

From 2005 - 2013, an English team only failed to reach the final of the CL in 2010 and 2013. That's 7 times out of 9, which is absolutely incredible. Of course, it's slipped recently. I can't deny that, but having FOUR English teams make it to the final, while only *one* La Liga team has since 2002 and two teams from Germany (with Dortmund last season), if we look at recent history, English teams have an incredible track record in Europe.

I think in the last two seasons, discounting Chelsea's run of Destiny, the two Manchester clubs were eliminated in the group stages two seasons ago, while Arsenal went out in the KO stages. Last season, again, City and Chelsea got out early, while Arsenal and United went out in the KO stages. So, if we review the past two seasons, BuLi really has a one-up over the PL.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Around 12,000 Eintracht Frankfurt fans travelled for tonight's match against Bordeaux. More away fans than home fans, damn impressive.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

So many WOATS in the chatbox tonight enaldo


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Btw Platini wants to introduce some rule changes to the game. The biggest one is that if player gets a yellow card, said player will be sent to the penalty box like in hockey for about 10min.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

So Vidic, Evra, Smalling and Fellaini all missed training today. Hope to see a team like this tomorrow


de Gea

rafael ferdinand evans fabio

jones anderson

valencia rooney januzaj

rvp​
although Giggs will probably start, anderson does need games.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

united_07 said:


> So Vidic, Evra, Smalling and Fellaini all missed training today. Hope to see a team like this tomorrow
> 
> 
> de Gea
> ...


I imagine Buttner play LB & fancy kagawa play on the LW. I actually like us to drop Jones back into defence which drop Rio to bench & jones to play alongside Evans & then put Ando with someone like Clev in CM so that we can play a much ended long overdue high defence line, it go long way to solving lot of our issues in defence & mean wingers & cm wouldn't have massive amount of gaps to defence that are there when don't have ball. I just like us to mainly get a win with some good performance to show for it, we have actually done alright in Europe so far this season & makes nice distraction to our current situation in the PL, so I'd like us to play well tomorrow night so the team can regain some of that confidence back & kick on from there again.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Buttner will start over Fabio, no doubt about that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The Monster said:


> I imagine Buttner play LB & fancy kagawa play on the LW. I actually like us to drop Jones back into defence which drop Rio to bench & jones to play alongside Evans & then put Ando with someone like Clev in CM so that we can play a much ended long overdue high defence line, it go long way to solving lot of our issues in defence & mean wingers & cm wouldn't have massive amount of gaps to defence that are there when don't have ball. I just like us to mainly get a win with some good performance to show for it, we have actually done alright in Europe so far this season & makes nice distraction to our current situation in the PL, so I'd like us to play well tomorrow night so the team can regain some of that confidence back & kick on from there again.


Just dont think a Cleverley and Anderson partnership has that much presence, both can easily be pushed off the ball. Also yeah unfortunately it probably will be buttner


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I still find it hilarious Man Utd bought Buttner. He wasn't exactly lighting the world on fire in the Dutch competition, plus he comes across as a huge dumbass. Never expected to see him at such a big club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

joe
micah vinny lescott clichy
rodders dinho
navas kun silva
negredo

looks fine to me. give yaya and nasri a rest, give silva 45 mins so he's ready for le arse and just play out 90 mins, getting some needed game time into the back 4 + rodders.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Was Fabio injured during the 2011-12 season? Because Ferguson rarely used him and this was after he started the CL final. Then he got loaned out the following season, so it doesn't seem like Ferguson had much faith in him either.



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> joe
> micah vinny lescott clichy
> rodders dinho
> navas kun silva
> ...


Give Aguero a rest too. Play Boring James Milner instead.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Play fletcher he can't be any worse even at half fitness than the rest of them are currently.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Was Fabio injured during the 2011-12 season? Because Ferguson rarely used him and this was after he started the CL final. Then he got loaned out the following season, so it doesn't seem like Ferguson had much faith in him either.
> .


yes, unfortunately injuries are a problem for Fabio, but they were for rafael as well a few years ago


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ok. It just seems to me that right now Fabio is talked about highly by United fans because he is Rafael's brother and Rafael is very good. But when it's all said and done, I think it's just going to be a Neville situation where Phil was decent, but no where as good as Gary.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Probably talked highly due to buttner been quite shit.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Ok. It just seems to me that right now Fabio is talked about highly by United fans because he is Rafael's brother and Rafael is very good. But when it's all said and done, I think it's just going to be a Neville situation where Phil was decent, but no where as good as Gary.


Fabio was the better twin when they were teenagers tbh. But he got injured a lot when they first came so didn't see much first team action and was probably always going to be second choice to Evra anyway. But we had a gaping hole at right back so Rafael slotted right in.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

completely forgot that yaya was suspended for this game regardless. nasty and jovetic havent travelled, clichy has a foot injury but might be okay for saturday, rumoured to be a broken toe. everyone else travelled.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Really don't give a fuck about tonight's game. Topping the group is usually important, but even if we do we'll end up getting Dortmund or some shit. 

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Evans Buttner

Valencia Cleverley Anderson Nani

Kagawa 

Welbeck​
Ando plays and we win.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

A coupon of mine, for Tuesday's Champions League Games:
Man Utd v Shkh Donetsk - Draw
Real Sociedad v Bayer Leverkusen - Draw
Real Madrid
Galatasaray v Juventus - Draw
Benfica v PSG - Draw
Olympiakos
Bayern Munich
Viktoria Plzen v CSKA Moscow - Draw

Haha.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Really don't give a fuck about tonight's game. Topping the group is usually important, but even if we do we'll end up getting Dortmund or some shit.
> 
> De Gea
> 
> ...


i'd disagree with that, we don't seem to creating enough chances so switching the team every game probably wont help, think we basically need our strongest team out there to hopefully build a bit of confidence, get rvp match sharp again


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Mass rotation has hurt us bad. Especially at CB and CM. Three best defences in the league are Arsenal, Everton and Southampton. How often have they rotated their CBs or CMs? Moyes desperately needs to decide on a first choice CB and CM pairing and let the team start to form an understanding together again. Pretty important imo to play a strong team tonight to get some confidence back into the team. Another defeat and poor performance from any team won't do any good.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the mirror journalist who seems to be getting team news very early recently reckons this is the team



> De Gea, Rafael, Rio, Evans, Buttner, Giggs, Jones, Januzaj, Kagawa, Young, Rooney



Young and buttner enaldo


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The Viera/Keane documentary is probably gunna be better than the match.

Can't wait for Keane to talk about Fergie again during the match build up. DAT EGO :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Young must have wined and dined lauren before he banged her to keep getting games, take notes wilf.

Or he wine and dines david :suarez2


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

"Are you saying I can have dessert as well, Ashley. First on the teamsheet on Saturday for you, my lad" :moyes2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the posted earlier team is correct

along with the subs



> Lindegaard, Anderson, Cleverley, Nani, Valencia, Hernandez, Van Persie


no fabio on the bench :side:, no defenders at all, better hope buttner doesnt get injured


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

united_07 said:


> the mirror journalist who seems to be getting team news very early recently reckons this is the team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Positive is that rafael is starting, Rooney back, kagawa playing off Rooney, Adnan gets his European debut, Evans still at cb & evra gets much needed break. 

Concerns are that Rio lack of pace will be shown up again, buttner lack of defence awareness & if giggs doesn't have great game then our supply line from CM to final 3rd will cut off & Donetsk run rings around a 40 year old make shift CM.

I actually think looking at that starting 11 the front 4 is all interchangeable, they all can swap positions & all can move around quite freely. We have lacked a lot of movement up top this season bar Adnan who shown that can come in off the flank to pick up pockets of space in between lines. I like us to be able to have that 4 be freer in movement we looked so rigid in shape v Newcastle & supply line from middle to final 3rd was poor & Newcastle did great job & killing that link off all game. Giggs be one who asked to do that role while Rooney & kagawa can drift around. I imagine Adnan be one drift from side to side but like to see Young do same. When his on the left he far to predictable & slows game down when cuts inside let him go through middle or down right. If & its big if Moyes allows side to that then shown that he is trying sort out issues that plagued us recently & this season so far. 

Also more Space in the CL & do think Donetsk are going to come OT thinking of nothing else but getting the win so going to have to open up & be more space for us to counter attack in which is good thing for kagawa whose done well in the Champions league this season due to space he has found & if can play him off Rooney for bit then convinced he will show his quality that hasn't yet done in the PL.

Like I said the other day, just like us to put a good performance in so that team regains that confidence back & then kick on from there. We have done well under Moyes in Champions league this season & need wrap up the group stages until next year by topping group so we avoid the likes of Barca, Bayern, AMadrid, PSG & Real Madrid in the last 16 (though now I'm convinced we will just get BvB in the last 16 anyway so whatever).


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Smart decision to leave RVP on the bench, given that he played the full 90 minutes against Newcastle at the weekend, when it was visible he still isn't fit. Can see Moyes perhaps giving him 15-20 mins at the end.

Glad Rafael is back too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jfc bayern wat r u doin


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Plz post the team plz Kiz.

We are not mind readers, smh.



> FC Bayern München ‏@FCBayern 41m View translation
> Line up / Aufstellung FCB:
> Neuer - Dante, Thiago, Ribéry, Mandzukić, Boateng, Götze, Lahm (K), Müller, Alaba, Kroos | ^M.Hörwick


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hart kolarov demi lescott micah milner garcia dinho navas silva dzeko

rip.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

mulleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what is even the point of this game? dead rubber and one team cares and the other doesn't. bayern could've at least made it moderately interesting by playing some kids. or spastics.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

2-0 already?

Need city to score for my bet.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

this could get ugly for city


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bayern will feel pretty fucking dumb if a ribery or muller copped an injury in a game that means nothing. just dumb.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Bayern belong in a higher league.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> or spastics.












Plenty of that spastic depth in your own team, Kiz.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Missed a good chunk of united, have we still got zero movement in midfield? atleast ando would give us some.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

2-1 Bayern.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WE FUCKING SCORED

GIVE US THE 3 POINTS, LEL LEL LEL.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you city, there is one game of my goals goals bet.


----------



## Dollwrestling (Dec 24, 2012)

Bayern got a goal? What's wrong with them?:lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Alex Texeira is ripping us a new one everytime he gets the ball.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

PSG scores on an offside, what a shocker


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Gala/Juve game halted due to snow/hail

Can't see any of the lines :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Young wtf you gimp.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Benfica 1 - PSG 1

Man, PSG are getting away with everything . No card over a penalty where Traore head butted Silvio, Marquinhos took out Maxi's legs from behind. Wtf


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL at United. They wouldn't even finish a wank with a boxset of Countdown in this form, nevermind a goalscoring chance.

LOL Citeh.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Ashley Young is useless, give him away on a free in january, fucking shite




he'll probably go and score now, but it still wont change the facts


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd say we should sell young to west ham but is he really any better than jarvis or downing.

Rio has really become a liability and it's 2013 and we are playing giggs in cm with a fucking cb, i'm sick of moaning about the midfield but i can't help but do so.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

United are playing awful, struggling to put the ball forward.

Route 1 football is better than this crap.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> LOL at United. They wouldn't even finish a wank with a boxset of Countdown in this form, nevermind a goalscoring chance.
> 
> LOL Citeh.


Speaking of which. I wonder if Rachel Riley is at Old Trafford watching? If so ITV should keep the camera on her for the rest of the match


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Speaking of which. I wonder if Rachel Riley is at Old Trafford watching? If so ITV should keep the camera on her for the rest of the match


:riley2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

City 3-2? :lmao bayern.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Can't believe City are 3-2 up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

JEROME POTATO BOATENG

bayern making this into an actual important game. we score 1 more goal and we go top.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lmao at a near full strength Bayern losing


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Phil Jones 1-0 :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

City doing work.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

lolbayern. lolbayernliga.

Bayern wouldn't even finish Top4 in the Prem.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man City eh?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

City looking strong. I think they have a legit chance to win it all this year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:deandre


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

General Aladeen said:


> City looking strong. I think they have a legit chance to win it all this year.


:ti


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

All english teams winning on german soil...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck dam it PSG


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

stuff happening


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

PSG really should be beating Benfica :terry1


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

omg city


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ribery definitely winning the Ballon d'Or now. Out of pity.

As it will be the only European trophy Bayern will be winning this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

manchester city reserves

BEST TEAM IN EUROPE


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lesser of two evils won.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PSG lost & so did Bayern


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

_*OH LOOK BAYERN ARE AN UNSTOPPABLE TEAM, SINCE THEY DOMINATE POVERTYLIGA THEY ARE A MILLION TIMES BETTER THAN EVERY OTHER TEAM IN THE WORLD. IN A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT GALAXY TO EVERY OTHE TEAM TOO, I SHOULD MENTION.*_


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is Bayern 2nd now?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

EGame said:


> _*OH LOOK BAYERN ARE AN UNSTOPPABLE TEAM, SINCE THEY DOMINATE POVERTYLIGA THEY ARE A MILLION TIMES BETTER THAN EVERY OTHER TEAM IN THE WORLD. IN A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT GALAXY TO EVERY OTHE TEAM TOO, I SHOULD MENTION.*_


This


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

city now the best team in europe

until arsenal beats them :banderas

and then we beat arsenal :banderas

and we lose to swansea :banderas

then swansea lose to villa :banderas

then villa lose to sunderland :banderas

AND THUS, SUNDERLAND WILL BE THE GREATEST TEAM IN EUROPE

#MAULEDBYSUNDERLAND


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL REDEAD

I already said in the chatbox that LIVERPOOL will be the BEST TEAM IN EUROPE in a couple of weeks once we beat CARDIFF


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> _*OH LOOK BAYERN ARE AN UNSTOPPABLE TEAM, SINCE THEY DOMINATE POVERTYLIGA THEY ARE A MILLION TIMES BETTER THAN EVERY OTHER TEAM IN THE WORLD. IN A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT GALAXY TO EVERY OTHE TEAM TOO, I SHOULD MENTION.*_












PHIL JONES THE GOAT, THE HANDSOME ONE RISES :jones :jones :jones


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Is Bayern 2nd now?


Nope :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> LOL REDEAD
> 
> I already said in the chatbox that LIVERPOOL will be the BEST TEAM IN EUROPE in a couple of weeks once we beat CARDIFF


until you get MAULED BY TIGERS


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Not a great performance, still not a goal from open play as well.

Kagawa very quiet again, Young terrible. Cleverley did well when he came on, but would have liked to see Anderson given a chance.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

MILNER


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Benfica out :brodgers



Bozza's Xmas Buffet said:


> MILNER


Robben once did that when playing for us. He really should give up on that slide.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

benefica back down to the europa league

where they will lose 

again :banderas


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Deja vue all over again. Bayern losing against a poor english team at home after raping everybody before. 

Pep is gonna be maaad. Another 7 CL-games winning streak incoming.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

I just returned from Galatasaray/Juventus. I just want to say something.
Fuck this Portugese referee and his whole family. Pussy won't let us play. The lines were clear as fuck after 20 min of cleaning he came back looked for 5 seconds and went back inside. 

Cause he never sees snow in fucking Portugal ?
Fuck these referees


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Man Bayern really switched off after Gotze's goal. Arsenal game all over again for them. City weren't amazing but they did well to pull it back aided by Bayern's laziness.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

So Pellegrini didnt realise City only needed a goal to top the group, as he said he would have been tempted to bring aguero on if city would have got another


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont think it was as simple as they switched off. thiago, kroos and gotze were incredibly ordinary. thiago in particular continually gave the ball away. we settled, and our midfield played really well and shut them down. they didn't deal with the responsibility at all, they really needed a martinez or schweinsteiger there to calm things down. javi garcia shutting you out of a game shouldnt happen no matter how much you 'let off'. sure they didn't go full throttle after gotze's goal but there should've been enough quality to still batter the team we put out. they didn't, we matched them for 60 mins without kompany, nasri, aguero, toure and negredo.

thoroughly unconvinced by dante/boateng as a cb pairing too. boateng was embarrassing for the milner goal and dante almost gifted negredo a potentially group topping goal. they won't be able to afford those pique-esque lapses in concentration.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Masquerade said:


> I just returned from Galatasaray/Juventus. I just want to say something.
> Fuck this Portugese referee and his whole family. Pussy won't let us play. The lines were clear as fuck after 20 min of cleaning he came back looked for 5 seconds and went back inside.
> 
> Cause he never sees snow in fucking Portugal ?
> Fuck these referees


Lol that sucks bro. 

:robben can't slide for shit


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> So Pellegrini didnt realise City only needed a goal to top the group, as he said he would have been tempted to bring aguero on if city would have got another


no he knew.

he said he wanted a 4th and that's why aguero was warming up. mentioned the 2 goals required when he took silva off at 2-2.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> no he knew.
> 
> he said he wanted a 4th and that's why aguero was warming up. mentioned the 2 goals required when he took silva off at 2-2.


silva came off in the 73rd minute, City scored their third in the 62nd minute


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he apparently said 2-2 in a different interview but knew we needed the 4 goals, he was going to put kun on but decided to go with negredo instead. presume he just got mixed up with the times or something, but there would be absolutely no way that he didn't knew the requirements going in. and if he didn't someone would've told him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

interview is here

http://clips.skysports.com/g/v/WP9oM67CpFB?_=1


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Masquerade said:


> I just returned from Galatasaray/Juventus. I just want to say something.
> Fuck this Portugese referee and his whole family. Pussy won't let us play. The lines were clear as fuck after 20 min of cleaning he came back looked for 5 seconds and went back inside.
> 
> Cause he never sees snow in fucking Portugal ?
> Fuck these referees


I'm pretty sure his family were the ones doing the snow dance.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in the end, it's hardly a big deal. bringing on aguero doesn't mean we automatically get a goal. plus, negredo came close to scoring anyways (was the better choice vs dante/boateng)

storm in a teacup concerning most likely a slip of the tongue from a foreign manager. more important than beating the european champions with practically a reserves team. plus our u/19's got through to the next round in the champions league thingo too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> i dont think it was as simple as they switched off. thiago, kroos and gotze were incredibly ordinary. thiago in particular continually gave the ball away. we settled, and our midfield played really well and shut them down. they didn't deal with the responsibility at all, they really needed a martinez or schweinsteiger there to calm things down. javi garcia shutting you out of a game shouldnt happen no matter how much you 'let off'. sure they didn't go full throttle after gotze's goal but there should've been enough quality to still batter the team we put out. they didn't, we matched them for 60 mins without kompany, nasri, aguero, toure and negredo.
> 
> *thoroughly unconvinced by dante/boateng as a cb pairing too. boateng was embarrassing for the milner goal and dante almost gifted negredo a potentially group topping goal.* they won't be able to afford those pique-esque lapses in concentration.


Dante is usually a rock, but Boateng is a liability. I'd have Van Buyten or Kirchhoff over him every day of the week. A great athlete sure, but not a lot of actual skill or ability to play CB. He's a decent back up fullback tho.

Not a great performance once again, very uninspired and meak. Clev did well when he came on and helped us get more control over the game, Giggs was being run rings around by DEM BRAZILIANS. Young can fuck off. Did Anderson fuck Moyes' daughter or something? GIVE HIM A FULL GAME DAVE.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> I'm pretty sure his family were the ones doing the snow dance.





Adrien Mercier said:


> Lol that sucks bro.
> 
> :robben can't slide for shit



Yeah, his family, if he has any, are innocent but really fuck him.
And UEFA postpones the match to 14:00 local time. Are you fucking kidding me ?
How can Galatasaray fans go to support the team when you reschedule the game IN THE FUCKING AFTERNOON.

That's it. I am done. Platini just serves this match for Juventus, for his old team. Really I mean UEFA just hates Turkey overall and this is the icing on the cake.
%50 of the people won't be able to come to the match and I'll be jeopardizing my job for this match calling in sick. I swear if my manager says something or we lose the game,I'll slap the shit out of Platini and It will be my life-purpose.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Masquerade said:


> And UEFA postpones the match to 14:00 local time. Are you fucking kidding me ?
> How can Galatasaray fans go to support the team when you reschedule the game IN THE FUCKING AFTERNOON.


That is so unfair.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What I would do to Ashley Young's contract if I saw it:










Pretty dire performance all things considered. Yes we improved, but fuck sake that first half was just absolutely terrible. Could have been 2 or 3 goals down, and after the pathetic Newcastle performance, you'd expect some sort of reaction, but there was absolutely nothing. The urgency finally picked up (two and a half games later) in the 2nd half and Jones more than anyone deserved a goal. He was absolutely fantastic, not for the first time. 

Hopefully the improvement and goal will push us on, but the CL hasn't really had that effect so far this season. The actual campaign as a whole has been a great success, and Moyes will absolutely need a solid performance in the cup competitions if the league struggles continue. Plz don't draw Dortmund.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> in the end, it's hardly a big deal. bringing on aguero doesn't mean we automatically get a goal. plus, negredo came close to scoring anyways (was the better choice vs dante/boateng)
> 
> storm in a teacup concerning most likely a slip of the tongue from a foreign manager. more important than beating the european champions with practically a reserves team. plus our u/19's got through to the next round in the champions league thingo too.


Promising talents our youngsters, the U18's are unstoppable atm.

Not getting the 4th goal was a bit urgh, but even beating Bayern is something else, I was expecting total domination after 2-0 in the first 10 minutes. James Milner showing he is one of England's underrated stars as per and Pab Zab having Ribery in his back pocket all game >>>>


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

huge props to City for winning and more importantly turning it around after being 2-0 down early, very impressive. We didnt seem to give a single fuck after it was 2-0. Comical stuff from boateng and dante. I guess its better to lose now than in the knockout stages.
Also




OLYMPIACOS BITCHES


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:moyes1 is winning the Champions League.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

poverty Bayern enaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Olympiacos/Anderlecht game looked beyond hilarious. I wish I watched the whole 90 minutes of that.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

3 red cards and 2 missed penalties or something like that in that game :lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Michael Carrick's Christmas Cracker said:


> Dante is usually a rock, but Boateng is a liability. I'd have Van Buyten or Kirchhoff over him every day of the week. A great athlete sure, but not a lot of actual skill or ability to play CB. He's a decent back up fullback tho.
> 
> Not a great performance once again, very uninspired and meak. Clev did well when he came on and helped us get more control over the game, Giggs was being run rings around by DEM BRAZILIANS. Young can fuck off. Did Anderson fuck Moyes' daughter or something? GIVE HIM A FULL GAME DAVE.


Dante seems to do something stupid quite often tbf. It's like he gets infected by Boateng once every two hours or so.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dante seems to need someone composed next to him. kind of like nasty needing to be next to vinny. dante needs a leader like van buyten next to him otherwise he seems to have more of an ability to do something costly.

also don't think there's any coincidence in micah going off and us looking more composed down back. love micah, but i don't think he'll make it with us. consistently out of position, poor concentration and for someone as big as him, lets players by with ease. plus he's made of glass. can't just let zab be the only right back like last season, it caught up with him at the end of the season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

juve/gala is an absolute sham. the pitch is an utter mess thanks to a fucking TRACTOR being used to clear the snow. players trying to dribble and it just sticking to the spot. absolutely absurd.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Complete farce at this point. Players on the farside might be better off playing as if it was beach football and going for the old chip up and volley.

Why on earth did they enlist a tractor and not some volunteers. Get Mancini on the shovel, anything other than a tractor.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Moyes saying were among the favourites to win the CL and should be looking to win it, a few months and a few humiliating defeats after saying we didn't have the squad to really compete.

He's cracking up.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Juve/Gala first half over.

Only took 17 hours :banderas


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Not as well getting on with this farce instead of wasting everyone's time with a ht break 10 minutes into the match?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at least cska had the decency to spray paint the pitch


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Tonight's AJ coupon:
AC Milan v Ajax - Draw.
Atletico Madrid.
Barcelona.
Chelsea.
Austria Vienna v Zenit St. Petersburg - Draw.
Borussia Dortmund. 
Napoli v Arsenal - Draw.
Schalke v Basel - Draw.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

Absolute joke that this is continuing. The ball is literally doing whatever the fuck it wants.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

20 minutes before galatasaray-juve


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Juve out? :torres

Sneijder :mark:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

genius


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Gala through with 7 points and -6 GD

Juve :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Man that's harsh, going out of the CL on that pitch.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

JUVE to win the Europa League.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao juve


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

wow @ juventus going out.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

We could see all the Italians knocked out today but I doubt Ajax beats Milan. Also, anything can happen in our group.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Juventus fpalm


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> genius


HERO!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

its okay we are going to do a chelsea and win the europa :vettel


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

L
O
L
:kobe9


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Time to take over Europe...

:kobe10


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

fuck you joel why u so fast


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Just came back from the match.
Hahahahahaha.
And pitch was bad for either side. This is the first time that happened on our new pitch. So no fucking excuses.
Juventus plays the match 15:00 P.M so that no fucking fans come to support. Anyways they opened the gates and let everybody in so in the end there were approx 35k fans. 
Lets draw Man.Utd. Galatasaray doesn't play good but neither Juve. We missed obvious positions at the end. All in all. 
Arrivederci Juve


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

that fucking match

:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

lolpogba


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad pitch or not, Juve deserve this for their generally pathetic performances against Copenhagen and Gala throughout the group stages. If they had played against those teams with the same vitality and sense of purpose as they did against Madrid they wouldn't have been in such a position to start with. 

Having said that, winning the Europa (which isn't even close to a guarantee but still) is better than winning the second round / Quarter final trophy of the CL. I want this team to win things and they were never going to win the CL with the way they've been playing in Europe this season. 

Most of all this is embarrassing for Italian football because it look like an over the hill Milan are going to be the only representative in the knockout stages.

Edit: I'm pretty sure BT Sport will also pick up the Juve Europa games so every cloud...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

We did not deserve to advance.

Thought Juve could make a run to the semis, too .


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Mr. Claus said:


> its okay we are going to do a chelsea and win the europa :vettel


DIDN'T KNOW CRYSTAL PALACE QUALIFIED FOR EUROPE, M8.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Funniest shit I've seen so far.
Wesley SNIPES :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

So much for champions of Italy...FUCKING LOL 

Meanwhile the top teams from the other top leagues are all fucking killing it. 

Brb Barcelona winning their group. 
Brb Real Madrid winning their group. 
Brb Athletico winning their group. 

Seriously lol @ Italian poverty football, bunch of losers in a loser league. 

Champions of Italy getting knocked out in the group stages, weak as fuckkkkkkk LMAO.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Shocked at Juve going out, not so much recently though but it was a tough group with Real & Galatasary. We need one of the losers with so much time on their hands to go back and find who it was who guaranteed Juve would be in the final this season. #Oops

Dortmund making it interesting with the early goal. Need Napoli to get one to really spice it up!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE GOAT GERARD PIQUE


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

EGame said:


> Seriously lol @ Italian poverty football, bunch of losers in a loser league.


If "financial fairplay" would include paying tax depts, then I would know which other league would play poverty football...


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

sliplink said:


> If "financial fairplay" would include paying tax depts, then I would know which other league would play poverty football...


Awwh shiiiiiiit


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

DIAWARA. Game on. Marseille 1 Dortmund 1.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Georgievski is the worst fullback I've ever seen, including Bosingwa.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PEDRRRRROOOGOAAAAT

Edit: NEYYYYYYMMMMAAAAAAARRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOOAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Szczesny almost pulling a Chezney at the end there was not a fun moment. Other than that we've been comfortable. We really need to win the group. Chance of drawing Leverkusen and Galatasaray or chance of drawing Bayern and Barca? OH I THINK I KNOW WHAT I'D PREFER.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NEYMAR THE GOAAAAT

GOAL OF THE SEASON.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

NEYGOAT!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Zenit are about to go through with only 6 points. 

Never been done.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NEYYYYMARRRRRRR

HATTRIICCKKKKK 

I CANT BREATHE OMFG I CANNT BREATHE 

HOLY FUCK


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

NEYGOAT HAT TRICK!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DAT FUCKING SKILL 

ITS LIKE WATCHING RONALDINHO ALL OVER AGAIN.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Barca please stop.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Celtic.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Efe Ambrose has been fucking terrible in every game I've seen him in. Is he a fan who won a place in the team from a competition? He has no idea what he's doing at any point.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TELLLLOOOOOO THE GOOOOOAAAAATTT 

TELLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This Napoli/Arsenal match is the worst thing I think I have ever seen in my life. Not just worst match. 

WORST.THING

EDIT: GOOOOOOOOLZOLOOOOOO HIGUAIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JEAN MARIE DONGOU ON


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:neymar Hat trick, ripping Celtic a new one. :kobe8


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Dortmund pulling a Juve? Crazy if they both get knocked out.

EDIT: Apparently not...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Dortmund denied a stonewall penalty there

edit: doesnt matter now, they've scored 2-1


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

SAMARAS THE GOAT. The comeback is on.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Grosskreutz! Amazing how a team can turn from brink of elimination to topping the group


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Arsenal are fucked.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Absolute garbage from Chelsea. I've never seen a team have so much pointless passing between its defence. You'd think we were playing Bayern.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Callejón !!! Drama today


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> Arsenal are fucked.


They are.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LMAO ARSENAL

BARCA INCOMING


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

BARCELONA HERE WE COME.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal/City to play PSG/Barca/Real/Bayern/Dortmund/Atletico :mark:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

At least Arsenal avoided getting raped by Drogba again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Arsenal Dortmund Napoli all on 12 points, fuck that was an intense group


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Napoli so close


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

But who was Arsenal


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Napoli so close


Left it far too late


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

My initial reaction to the Dortmund goal was that Steve Mandanda is about to be listed as the latest in the match fixing scandal. Looked slightly better from the reverse angle but come on Steve lad.











Curry said:


> Arsenal/City to play PSG/Barca/Real/Bayern/Dortmund/Atletico :mark:


PSG aren't up to much and if Ibra picks up any sort of knock they will be RIP in peace.

The others, tho'. 

:banderas


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd take PSG out of that lot. Pretty sure City would as well.

Fuck it, though. Who even thought we'd get out of this group when the draw was made? Brickhouse and Brickhouse alone, probably.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stevie May said:


>


:klopp


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Top of the table but wasn't impressed with the performance, the players take too long on the ball instead of releasing early.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

FUCK SAKE MERCIER THAT COULD APPLY TO LIKE EVERY TEAM THAT TOPPED THEIR GROUP GOD YOU ARE THE WORST.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

IncapableNinja said:


> The others, tho'.
> 
> :banderas












:draper2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

barca v arsenal at top 16


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:banderas^

LOL at Schalke's second goal


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GOD of CUNT said:


> FUCK SAKE MERCIER THAT COULD APPLY TO LIKE EVERY TEAM THAT TOPPED THEIR GROUP GOD YOU ARE THE WORST.


So I can't say that about Chelsea? Or did you just assume I wasn't talking about any team? What the hell you angry about :kobe7


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Adrien Mercier said:


> So I can't say that about Chelsea? Or did you just assume I wasn't talking about any team? What the hell you angry about :kobe7


I NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU'RE FUCKING TALKING ABOUT. I DON'T THINK GOD DAMN ANYBODY DOES. I ALSO FIND YOUR POSTING STYLE INCREDIBLY OFFENSIVE AND JOEL-LEVELS OF RACIST.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

GOD of CUNT said:


> I NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU'RE FUCKING TALKING ABOUT. I DON'T THINK GOD DAMN ANYBODY DOES. I ALSO FIND YOUR POSTING STYLE INCREDIBLY OFFENSIVE AND JOEL-LEVELS OF RACIST.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arsenal vs Potentially Bayern/Barca :banderas

:klopp2 what a legend.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Pair us with Atletico or GTFO.

No club is owed a break in this round's draw more than Arsenal after the last three years.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arsenal are owed nothing :fergie


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Think I'd rather take PSG than Atletico if I was an Arsenal fan, they've been cruising in La Liga so far. Having said that I don't waste my time watching that poverty french league so I haven't seen much of PSG.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

For those who have forgotten:
2011 - Barca. In line to go through 150 minutes into the aggregate. RVP hit with one of the most corrupted red cards of all time. Barca wins it all.

2012 - Milan. No excuse for the performance in the first leg, but that was by far the most talented side in the runner-up pool that year. Bad draw.

2013 - Bayern. Lose on away goals. Bayern goes on to win the competition.

We deserved the Group of the Death this season after several years of eating cake in that stage. We deserve Atletico in this round now.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Synaesthesia said:


> Think I'd rather take PSG than Atletico if I was an Arsenal fan, they've been cruising in La Liga so far.


If the aggregate was to be played this month, I'd agree. I am assuming water will find its level with both PSG and Atletico by February.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Arsenal are fucked :lmao

Ibra and Cavani will tear them a new one if they face PSG btw.

Inb4 we get drawn against GOATba. :disdrogba

I don't fancy our chances of going far this season anyway. Well, unless we have our 2012-esque run which is BEST FOR BUSINESS :HHH2 :kobe10


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That PSG player and Benfica player both going to head the ball and headbutting each other full force instead. :jose


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Abk™ said:


> Arsenal are fucked :lmao


Trying to remember where we have heard this before....


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Would like to draw milan, schalke or benfica how have they been doing?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Arsenal are mega gash.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Brickhouse said:


> Trying to remember where we have heard this before....


You'll probably get used to hearing it come February after a Humbling home defeat to Palace which drops you lot to 5'th in the league, A crippling defeat to Grimsby Town in the Cup and a Mauling at the hands of Athletico Madrid over 2 legs in Europe.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Liam Miller said:


> Would like to draw milan, schalke or *benfica* how have they been doing?


:kobe They got their ass knocked out yesterday.

There's only one team I don't want. Milan, Zenit, Leverkusen or Olympiacos. Give me any of those. I don't care. If we can't beat any of those then we don't deserve to play Champions League football beyond this round.

Just no Galatasaray please. I couldn't deal with watching Drogba vs Chelsea. Just no.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> :kobe They got their ass knocked out yesterday.
> 
> There's only one team I don't want. Milan, Zenit, Leverkusen or Olympiacos. Give me any of those. I don't care. If we can't beat any of those then we don't deserve to play Champions League football beyond this round.
> 
> Just no Galatasaray please. I couldn't deal with watching Drogba vs Chelsea. Just no.


Yeah we'll have them then, let them back in :moyes2

I didn't take notice of that poverty group but yeah wouldn't mind milan big tie even if both clubs are a bit shit and they are very beatable.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

When's the draw for the KO stages?


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

danny_boy said:


> You'll probably get used to hearing it come February after a Humbling home defeat to Palace which drops you lot to 5'th in the league, A crippling defeat to Grimsby Town in the Cup and a Mauling at the hands of Athletico Madrid over 2 legs in Europe.


:jericho2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> When's the draw for the KO stages?


Monday i think.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Yeah. Really strange day for a European draw.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We are coming for that CL trophy. Second half of the season we get a fully rejuvenated Messi. And with Neymar just getting hetter and better we are going to fucking rip opposition to pieces.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it not usually on a friday?

Arsenal vs Barca please for brickhouse vs egame, dem ratings.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I think Arsenal/City would be better off with Barca or Real instead of Atletico. They're going in dry in this tournament, I genuinely think they're going to blow any team away in the next stage. Real are at least a shambles defensively, I could see City especially causing them problems, they'd probably counter the life out of Arsenal though. Barca will still be incredibly strong, especially as Messi will probably be back, but they're still in something of a transitional period under Martino. Atletico have less weaknesses than either of them, and Simeone is the fucking tactical GOAT. Their squad may wear down a bit but if the games were right now, they'd be 2nd after Bayern as the team to avoid, and even that's close.

PSG is the one they should be praying for. And hope Ibra flops.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Liam Miller said:


> Arsenal vs Barca please for brickhouse


:cliff1

I am renting so much space in your head these days, poor Liam.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> I think Arsenal/City would be better off with Barca or Real instead of Atletico. They're going in dry in this tournament, I genuinely think they're going to blow any team away in the next stage. Real are at least a shambles defensively, I could see City especially causing them problems, they'd probably counter the life out of Arsenal though. Barca will still be incredibly strong, especially as Messi will probably be back, but they're still in something of a transitional period under Martino. Atletico have less weaknesses than either of them, and Simeone is the fucking tactical GOAT. Their squad may wear down a bit but if the games were right now, they'd be 2nd after Bayern as the team to avoid, and even that's close.
> 
> PSG is the one they should be praying for. And hope Ibra flops.


My personal order of preference:

Yes plz:
1) Atletico (yes, this may prove to be an ignorant, "on paper" view)

Not thrilled with but certainly beatable:
2) PSG
3) Real

No fucking thank you:
4) Barca
5) Bayern


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Time for Serie A to take over Europa (inb4 multiple Round 32 exits.)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I hope Benitez wins it for the 2nd year in a row.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

People seriously underestimate atheltico, they are a ridiculously good team. World class striking partnership in Villa and Costa and solid as a rock defensively.

Definitely underdogs to win it.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> I think Arsenal/City would be better off with Barca or Real instead of Atletico. They're going in dry in this tournament, I genuinely think they're going to blow any team away in the next stage. Real are at least a shambles defensively, I could see City especially causing them problems, they'd probably counter the life out of Arsenal though. Barca will still be incredibly strong, especially as Messi will probably be back, but they're still in something of a transitional period under Martino. Atletico have less weaknesses than either of them, and Simeone is the fucking tactical GOAT. Their squad may wear down a bit but if the games were right now, they'd be 2nd after Bayern as the team to avoid, and even that's close.
> 
> PSG is the one they should be praying for. *And hope Ibra flops.*


If he does, Cavani will just pick up the pieces. 

Also Bayern's kryptonite appears to be Engish teams, might not be such a terrible draw for Arsenal. They seem to play really well when everyone thinks they're fucked. As a poster mentioned earlier, they were completely robbed against Barca in 11 (despite being completely outplayed in both legs) and gave Bayern their hardest game in last year's campaign.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I think Bayern's kryptonite is complacency rather than English teams. They're still the deepest squad and most complete team in world football right now.

PSG's strength is having both Ibra and Cavani. Against the very best teams they'll need both of them firing. It's tough to gauge how good they actually are right now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Final four of United, Arsenal, Chelsea and City this year :banderas

:moyes1


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> I think Bayern's kryptonite is complacency rather than English teams. They're still the deepest squad and most complete team in world football right now.
> 
> PSG's strength is having both Ibra and Cavani.* Against the very best teams they'll need both of them firing. It's tough to gauge how good they actually are right now.*


Yes this will be interesting, I'm not sure they've been clicking that well as teammates, they're just both so talented and such versatile scorers that they're making it work though their own individual brilliance.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Liam Miller said:


> Final four of United, Arsenal, Chelsea and City this year :banderas
> 
> :moyes1


UEFA would stop the competition in disgust right there.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Joel said:


> UEFA would stop the competition in disgust right there.


Let's face it, they would rig the quarters draw so it wasn't even a possibility.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Could see the Dortmund goal coming when Napoli were stuffing around with it at the halfway line with about ten minutes to go. Arsenal were down to ten, so they should have gone for the jugular. It's not like they were going to spring on a super quick counter with Giroud up top and two banks of four defending. Arsenal going through is better anyway. Whoever they and City draw should make for entertaining games.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> It's not like they were going to spring on a super quick counter with Giroud up top and two banks of four defending.


Never subbing Walcott in made no sense to me.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE PURE GOAT 










I cannot believe how good this kid is. At only 21 years of age too...

Fuark, we would be so fucked if we didn't buy him this summer. Zubi you sickening cunt, job well done.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont care who we get, they're all going to be difficult.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

neymar's nutmeg tonight was amazing

plz no olympiacos-bayern show mercy God


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

United & Chelsea should really get to the quarters whoever they face, but we'll find a way to fuck it up. Against Olympiacos :moyes2











lol pedro


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

None of the teams are going to be easy. Personally, I want Real Madrid or PSG. It'd be an amazing game of two legs against Real. I don't want Barca because that's our annual CL draw and Bayern, we just faced them last season. Whatever the case, I don't care as long we draw Madrid/PSG. Would be amazing.




EGame said:


> People seriously underestimate atheltico, they are a ridiculously good team. World class striking partnership in Villa and Costa and solid as a rock defensively.
> 
> Definitely underdogs to win it.


*Atletico


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Schalke's second :wilkins

As terribad as that linesman is, why is the 5th official squatting


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's a mile offside too. linesman has a perfect view of it.

5th linesman is obviously taking a shit.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Brickhouse's ignorance towards Atletico is appalling. No team should want to face them right now. Best options are PSG or Real but City and Arsenal are up against it either way. Utd and Chelsea shouldn't be losing against anyone they can get. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

haribo said:


> Schalke's second :wilkins
> 
> As terribad as that linesman is, why is the 5th official squatting


am i the only person finding it weird that he shot

i mean maybe its because he thought he was offside so just said "fuck it", but still, he had a ton of options better than shooting from that tight angle


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we're most likely to get dortmund. good. get some revenge hopefully. really looking forward to it, whole new experience.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

haribo said:


> United & Chelsea should really get to the quarters whoever they face, but we'll find a way to fuck it up. Against Olympiacos :moyes2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really hope Chelsea get's Olympiacos


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I think City/Barca and Arsenal/Madrid would serve right. Not that we're going to beat Real but we haven't played them for years and it's one of those dream matches for me. I even dreamt that we beat Madrid in the CL Final. :side:

Also, I wouldn't put it past City to get the job done against this present Baca side.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ReDREDD said:


> am i the only person finding it weird that he shot
> 
> i mean maybe its because he thought he was offside so just said "fuck it", but still, he had a ton of options better than shooting from that tight angle


You're not the only person. I was wondering the same thing the first time I saw it too. I was like, what if he missed? 

I saw a headline earlier today on him thinking he was offside on Goal.com IIRC.

Yep, here:



> Joel Matip was stunned to see his goal stand in Schalke's 2-0 Champions League win over Basel despite being several yards offside.
> 
> The pressure was on the Gelsenkirchen club to secure a place in the last 16 with victory over the visitors, after reports claimed coach Jens Keller would be sacked if his side were dumped out of Europe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> we're most likely to get dortmund. good. get some revenge hopefully. really looking forward to it, whole new experience.


inb4 Klopp rage.
http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/klopp-rage.gif


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Fuck Milan.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO @ Higuain 

Going from Real Madrid to Real Madrid light aka Napoli. 

Enjoy your no CL success for years to come. Peace.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Gonzalo should've come to the greatest team in Britain (or Arsene should've forked over another fiver for him, whaaatevah). He'd be top of the league and playing Champions League fitba alongside the greatest player of this or any other generation. At least with this current Napoli side he'll still get a chance to skullfuck Spurs and Erik Lamela, though. Prolly.



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> dont care who we get, they're all going to be difficult.


I suppose it's cliché and all, but really, if you're going to win this competition then you're going to need to play teams like that anyway. Best case scenario is we manage to get past whoever we get, then get United in the quarters. SEMI'S IN THA BAG, MUTHAFUCKAAAA.

(also I'm under no delusions that we're winning this competition, because we're not good enough to.










JUST YET, ANYWAY)


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Brickhouse's ignorance towards Atletico is appalling. No team should want to face them right now. Best options are PSG or Real but City and Arsenal are up against it either way. Utd and Chelsea shouldn't be losing against anyone they can get. *


Costa :mark:
Villa :mark:
Juanfran :mark:
COURTOIS :mark:


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, this an encouraging headline. What Barcelona wants, UEFA usually gives them.

http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1648719/pedro-hopes-barca-avoid-arsenal-man-city?cc=5901


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Doesn't matter who we get. 

By the time that the match happens our squad will be 100%. Whoever we face will be our next victim.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

This striker Spurs are playing looks decent.

Is this his debut?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Just now posting my opinions on the Arsenal/Napoli game. Been gone for a few days so havn't got the chance.

Piss poor preformance from us. In our current form, we should not be losing to a second-rate Italian club. We simply could not attack well. It's not like we didn't have a lot of possession. Would of been a tad bit easier if Arteta hadn't fucked up. Also, where the hell was Walcott? Giroud was playing terribly and obviously isn't the fastest man in the world.

We just fucked ourselves over now. We have to play either Bayern, Barca, Madrid, PSG, or Atletico (i think) in the next stage.

I admit, Dortmund got lucky though. We should of won the group to begin with.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dortmund should have won the group easier than they did, but they decided to really screw up the home leg against Arsenal

Both Madrid teams have been the most dominant so far. Hope Atletico can go on a good run and reach the latter stages


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

^Hoping we avoid them in the process :brodgers

On Ronaldo's current form, I wouldn't want to face Madrid no matter how bad their defence are tbf.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I saw the game today, because I'm slow. God, Chelsea are so frustratingly shit. So slow in midfield, and only playing Steua Bucharest. An easy group is really papering the cracks, lol at how easy it was to top the group. Basel beat us twice, and can't advance. :banderas

No idea if our striker situation is going to get any concern in January, but its the same thing its been for the past 2-3 years. We need a striker. Eto'o wasn't the solution, I shiver to think of Ba starting, and Torres (while good at times) has the ability to disappear anytime. Hope we get a good team for the first KO round, but don't really feel comfortable beyond that. Mou needs to get a good string of results with the team, its been very inconsistent.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Our striker situation will remain the same to the end of the season, at least going by the latest reports. Torres has been performing well under Mou, though the lack of goals is worrying. Ba is an average striker while Eto'o was never going to be the solution. He was brought in as a stopgap and hasn't really performed to expectations so far. 

IMO, our double pivot is the main problem with the team. It's the position that needs strengthening the most if we'll buy in January. Ramires is our best option right now. He needs a solid partner that will complement him. Essien is done, Lamps is aging, while Mikel isn't the type that will control games with his passing, movements et al. Would have loved to see what MvG will offer. Shame he's injured and we'll have to wait a while to see that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

This is the only place I've ever heard the word pivot used apart from by Ross Gellar. Some of you have odd ways of speaking. Pivot pivvvvvvoooot. God I hate Ross.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Just for fun, what I'd like to see:

- Real Madrid vs. Arsenal
- Chelsea vs. Zenit St. Petersburg
- Borussia Dortmund vs. Olympiakos
- Manchester City vs. Barcelona
- Atletico Madrid vs. Schalke
- AC Milan vs. Manchester United
- Galatasaray vs. Bayern Munich
- PSG vs. Bayer Leverkusen


Edit:

And, Chelsea shouldn't buy any striker. When Shevchenko and CRESPO couldn't hack it at Chelsea for assorted reasons, when GOATRES consolidated his place as WOATRES at Chelsea, and when Chelsea couldn't accommodate Sturridge--not to forget WOATBa not fitting into the team, and Lukaku sent on loan, why would Chelsea want a striker? :jose

Tbh, Chelsea should just give the ball to Lukaku next season. Only GOATBa made it, so Lukaku stands a chance.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

WOATBa and GOATBa being used within a line of one another confused me then.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

But the terms WOAT and GOAT makes it obvious.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Edit:
> 
> And, Chelsea shouldn't buy any striker. When Shevchenko and CRESPO couldn't hack it at Chelsea for assorted reasons, when GOATRES consolidated his place as WOATRES at Chelsea, and when Chelsea couldn't accommodate Sturridge--not to forget WOATBa not fitting into the team, and Lukaku sent on loan, why would Chelsea want a striker? :jose
> 
> Tbh, Chelsea should just give the ball to Lukaku next season. Only GOATBa made it, so Lukaku stands a chance.


Shevchenko was physically done.
Crespo was decent but was desperate to get back to Italy. He didn't like life in England.
Torres was and is a shadow of his former self.
Sturridge was a victim of not being a big enough name.
Ba is just not good enough.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Shevchenko was physically done.
> Crespo was decent but was desperate to get back to Italy. He didn't like life in England.
> Torres was and is a shadow of his former self.
> Sturridge was a victim of not being a big enough name.
> Ba is just not good enough.


Yes, that is as clear as day--that's why I said _assorted reasons_ for Shevchenko and Crespo, whilst stating that Torres _consolidated_ his place because I'm aware that he didn't just drop out of nowhere after joining Chelsea.

On Sturrdige, well, Sturridge is making a pretty big name at Liverpool, but isn't a Galactico, so yeah, you're right there. Whilst Ba may not be the class striker Chelsea needs, and I agree, his last two seasons have showed that he is consistent enough to score 15+ goals in a season (League only).

To play the Devil's advocate, paying 30 million for a "physically done" player, 17 million for a player who never quite settled in England, and 50 million for a "shadow of his former self," player--do you really think there is any room for argument here? Perhaps Crespo, how'd one know beforehand that he wouldn't settle, but the record Chelsea has with strikers...

At the end of the day, Chelsea made those decisions. You guys have made some awful decisions regarding strikers, which includes selling Sturridge. I won't make a big deal of sending Lukaku on loan because he wouldn't have gotten game time there--as much as he is at Everton--but if this was the "transitional season," that Jose first stated it'd be, I think allowing Lukalu to integreate within the team would have been wiser.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

that's not to mention others like Kezman and Mutu who they bought when they were hot property, and turned them to shite also. Mutu however, was a moron with dat white stuff.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd rather get Atleti than Bayern or Barca. My preference would probably be PSG, but Atleti would probably be second after that. Real Madrid scare me. I think we're a little bit vulnerable down the flanks, but very few teams have sought to get at us down the flanks. Madrid would do that, and they'd counter attack fiercely too, which strangely enough is a threat we haven't faced much in the Premier League this season. So PSG, Atletico, Real Madrid, Barcelona and then Bayern would be my order of preference.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

How does a team turn a striker to shite? Is it Chelsea's fault that our strikers miss one on ones and such? How can Chelsea be blamed for Shevchenko and Torres losing their most important asset in pace? Did Chelsea manage to extract the pace from their legs with some new rad machine?

Call Chelsea stupid for the money they splashed out on these flops, but saying "CHE£$ki KILLED DA STRIKRZZZ" is dumb. Playing striker for this team is hard, but these guys are getting chances to score and are blowing them.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

#dealwithit said:


> I'd rather get Atleti than Bayern or Barca. My preference would probably be PSG, but Atleti would probably be second after that. Real Madrid scare me. I think we're a little bit vulnerable down the flanks, but very few teams have sought to get at us down the flanks. Madrid would do that, and they'd counter attack fiercely too, which strangely enough is a threat we haven't faced much in the Premier League this season. So PSG, Atletico, Real Madrid, Barcelona and then Bayern would be my order of preference.


Wishful thinking says Barca is our best bet. We may not beat them but it will be a lot closer than people imagine. Against Atleti, we will pull off classic Arsenal by underestimating them, thereby losing 4-1 or something in the first leg and making it impossible to pull it back in the second leg. Against PSG, Ibra and Cavani will toy us and PSG is just the type of team that could destroy us because, on paper, it'd be 60-40 in their favor and these types of teams usually embarrass us. We do well when the odds are stacked against us completely.

I agree on what you said about Real. If it's Sagna vs. Ronaldo, I'd have some hope, but Bale/di Maria vs. Gibbs would be devastating. Gibbs is so overrated by Arsenal fans, and it seems Wenger too. Criminal to treat Monreal like he's Jenkinson or something.

And, we have Spurs before the first leg (CL KO) and the second leg is sandwiched between Liverpool and Chelsea. In fact, March is an awful month that sees us go away to Stoke, Spurs, and Chelsea, while play Swansea and City at home before ending it up at Goodison in the first week of April. <gulp>

See you next season, CL!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> How does a team turn a striker to shite? Is it Chelsea's fault that our strikers miss one on ones and such? How can Chelsea be blamed for Shevchenko and Torres losing their most important asset in pace? Did Chelsea manage to extract the pace from their legs with some new rad machine?
> 
> Call Chelsea stupid for the money they splashed out on these flops, but saying "CHE£$ki KILLED DA STRIKRZZZ" is dumb. Playing striker for this team is hard, but these guys are getting chances to score and are blowing them.


Nobody said that. Stop overreacting. Chelsea's luck with strikers is awful and the way they end up buying strikers on the brink of an implosion, or those who clearly aren't good enough for Chelsea is what's hilarious. That was the original idea.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Juve 



General Aladeen said:


> Just now posting my opinions on the Arsenal/Napoli game. Been gone for a few days so havn't got the chance.
> 
> Piss poor preformance from us. In our current form, we should not be losing to a second-rate Italian club. We simply could not attack well. It's not like we didn't have a lot of possession. Would of been a tad bit easier if Arteta hadn't fucked up. Also, where the hell was Walcott? Giroud was playing terribly and obviously isn't the fastest man in the world.
> 
> ...


I think beating Dortmund and absolutely dominating the second half against Arsenal makes Napoli slightly better than just 'a second-rate Italian club'.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> *Nobody said that. Stop overreacting.* Chelsea's luck with strikers is awful and the way they end up buying strikers on the brink of an implosion, or those who clearly aren't good enough for Chelsea is what's hilarious. That was the original idea.





Michael Carrick's Christmas Cracker said:


> that's not to mention others like Kezman and Mutu who they bought when they were hot property, *and turned them to shite also.* Mutu however, was a moron with dat white stuff.


:kobe8

The moral of this story kids is to read all posts before posting. Reading is fun!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

where's the fun in that?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That I was right. Even though it's obvious, it is still fun.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> :kobe8
> 
> The moral of this story kids is to read all posts before posting. Reading is fun!


I thought you were talking to me though, Father. :moyes2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

General Aladeen said:


> Just now posting my opinions on the Arsenal/Napoli game. Been gone for a few days so havn't got the chance.
> 
> Piss poor preformance from us. In our current form, we should not be losing to a second-rate Italian club. We simply could not attack well. It's not like we didn't have a lot of possession. Would of been a tad bit easier if Arteta hadn't fucked up. Also, where the hell was Walcott? Giroud was playing terribly and obviously isn't the fastest man in the world.
> 
> ...


A team that eliminated City two years ago and got 12 points in the group of death beating Arsenal and the current champions league runner up is a second rate club? Please...


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Dirty Christmas Slag said:


> This is the only place I've ever heard the word pivot used apart from by Ross Gellar. Some of you have odd ways of speaking. Pivot pivvvvvvoooot. God I hate Ross.







:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas

I hope Galatasaray would get Man. Utd. The others are too strong


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Just for fun, what I'd like to see:
> 
> - Real Madrid vs. Arsenal
> - Chelsea vs. Zenit St. Petersburg
> ...


Why would you want to see Gala vs Munich ?
Wanna watch us getting raped ?
Anyways chances are slim for Gala cause we play shit but who knows. We have GOATba


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Masquerade said:


> Why would you want to see Gala vs Munich ?
> Wanna watch us getting raped ?
> Anyways chances are slim for Gala cause we play shit but who knows. We have GOATba


Because the teams I really wanted to see in matches were taken--leaving me with Bayern, Bayer, PSG, and Gala.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Galatasary are arguably the worst team still in the tournament.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Saint Dick said:


> Galatasary are arguably the worst team still in the tournament.





Spoiler: You need more of this


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

why?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Juve fan? :draper2


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm not bitter though and my statement is still accurate.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Olympiakos are worse. Schalke probably are too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they're better than olympiacos and zenit at least.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Inb4 a United joke.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah better than Zenit too


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That pivot scene was one of the best ever moments on Friends :mark:

Better say something football-related.

LOLArsenal


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Gala not better than Schalke imo.



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> they're better than olympiacos and zenit at least.


I'm surprised by how much Zenit suck.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I admit I was going to make a United joke. I haven't seen Olympiakos play in a good while, but I imagine it will be either them or Gala that are the worst teams left. Schalke aren't up to much either, but they do have some good players. If only we came first in our group, we'd have had a much easier time of things in the next round.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> That pivot scene was one of the best ever moments on Friends :mark:
> 
> Better say something football-related.
> 
> LOLArsenal


It was a good scene.

How can anyone hate Ross, granted he's no chanlder or joey but come vader lad.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I would've made a United joke but they're going to the quarters and that upsets me quite a bit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ross was fantastic after the whole Rachel/Emily arc finished. The last few seasons were his strongest.

Schalke are rubbish. I'd put them below Gala. As well as the other two mentioned teams (although Olypiacos aren't looking terrible).

Juve suck anyway.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Schalke are a strange team. You never know what you are gonna get from them. Sometimes they can look really good, and other times they can look awful


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

United joke would back fire. I can see them making to the QF of the CL.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Razor King said:


> *Wishful thinking says Barca is our best bet. We may not beat them but it will be a lot closer than people imagine*. Against Atleti, we will pull off classic Arsenal by underestimating them, thereby losing 4-1 or something in the first leg and making it impossible to pull it back in the second leg. Against PSG, Ibra and Cavani will toy us and PSG is just the type of team that could destroy us because, on paper, it'd be 60-40 in their favor and these types of teams usually embarrass us. We do well when the odds are stacked against us completely.
> 
> I agree on what you said about Real. If it's Sagna vs. Ronaldo, I'd have some hope, but Bale/di Maria vs. Gibbs would be devastating. Gibbs is so overrated by Arsenal fans, and it seems Wenger too. Criminal to treat Monreal like he's Jenkinson or something.
> 
> ...


You'd get killed. Srs.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Joel said:


> Ross was fantastic after the whole Rachel/Emily arc finished. The last few seasons were his strongest.
> 
> Schalke are rubbish. I'd put them below Gala. As well as the other two mentioned teams (although Olypiacos aren't looking terrible).
> 
> Juve suck anyway.


Still smarting from that 3-0 in Turin last season?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not really. Us going through and both you and Shakthar crashing out this year has wiped all those feelings away.

I'm just saying... Couldn't beat Copenhagen away and couldn't beat Galatasaray at all. Yet want to bad mouth Gala? :hmm:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Joel said:


> Not really. Us going through and both you and Shakthar crashing out this year has wiped all those feelings away.
> 
> I'm just saying... Couldn't beat Copenhagen away and couldn't beat Galatasaray at all. Yet want to bad mouth Gala? :hmm:


Gala knocked us out. Regardless, they're bad. Lost to Copenhagen, got smashed by Madrid 6-1 at home and then smashed by them again with 10 men. I see no reason why I can't bad mouth them. Is losing to them on an unplayable pitch supposed to be that reason?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Saint Dick said:


> Gala knocked us out. Regardless, they're bad. Lost to Copenhagen, got smashed by Madrid 6-1 at home and then smashed by them again with 10 men. I see no reason why I can't bad mouth them. Is losing to them on an unplayable pitch supposed to be that reason?


I'm just saying you're coming across bitter to call them the worst team in the draw (which they aren't) when your team couldn't beat them either home nor away. The pitch was unplayable for both teams, it's not as if Gala plays in those conditions each week.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> Gala not better than Schalke imo.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised by how much Zenit suck.


We went through Schalke last year to the quarter-finals. So how come Gala is not better than Schalke. We can be on the same level but honestly, we are not worse. Sometimes our players woats and simply give up. Still don't think we are the worst. Yes we don't play good but still.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Joel said:


> I'm just saying you're coming across bitter to call them the worst team in the draw (which they aren't) when your team couldn't beat them either home nor away. The pitch was unplayable for both teams, it's not as if Gala plays in those conditions each week.





Saint Dick said:


> Gala knocked us out. Regardless, they're bad. Lost to Copenhagen, got smashed by Madrid 6-1 at home and then smashed by them again with 10 men. I see no reason why I can't bad mouth them. Is losing to them on an unplayable pitch supposed to be that reason?


We also won against Copenhagen.
Besides first game we play at Juve stadium I think we deserved to win. You got a lucky penalty and the match could have ended easily 2-3 at the last minute.
Yes we are bad but if you can not beat us both away and home then you do not deserve to qualify.

Real Madrid always rapes us. Only the last year we managed to win one match.
Regardless we won SUPER Cup beating Madrid :flip


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Arsenal would smash Barca. Barca are ancient history.

City will probably take someone else out too, with Chelsea going out. Man Utd vs City in Quarters.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ELE said:


> Arsenal would smash Barca. Barca are ancient history.
> 
> City will probably take someone else out too, with Chelsea going out. Man Utd vs City in Quarters.


Reputation Color: Red.

The only ancient history is Arsenals trophy winning days.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ELE said:


> Arsenal would smash Barca. Barca are ancient history.
> 
> City will probably take someone else out too, with Chelsea going out. Man Utd vs City in Quarters.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

You guys should give EMIRATES CUP winners Galatasaray the respect they deserve.

I'd actually rather not get them in the draw. Schalke, Zenit & Olympiacos fine. Milan & Gala ehhhh not so much.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

EGame said:


> Reputation Color: Red.
> 
> The only ancient history is Arsenals trophy winning days.


Won't be ancient history after we win the league this season :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

ELE said:


> Arsenal would smash Barca. Barca are ancient history.
> 
> City will probably take someone else out too, with Chelsea going out. Man Utd vs City in Quarters.


*Probably bustin ma balls with this anyway but somehow an Arsenal fan made a worse post in here this week than Brickhouse. Well done? I think. 

I'm probably in the vast minority but I honestly think Atletico can win this. Barca and Bayern are and should the faves for obvious reasons but I'd have Atletico as the next best bet. Real are woeful at the back and their away form lets them down time and again. PSG can come back when they beat someone worth a dime. Dortmund aren't as tight defensively as them and LOL at the idea of an English team winning with the way they've all played this season. Best defensive unit in Europe pretty easily for me. Only 3 goals conceded in the group stage and one was a freak calamity goal which cost them their only points in the group stage. As long as Costa keeps firing chances in every all over the shop they're serious contenders. They'd get past any of the English teams comfortably and they've already show they're an equal match for Barca over 2 legs this season. 

Best bet for Arsenal is PSG. Best bet for City is Dortmund. If Chelsea and Utd can't beat any of the teams they can draw then they don't deserve to go through. Zenit or Olympiacos would be the best choice. Preferably Zenit. Amazing how one team can finish 2nd with 6 points and lose 4-1 to Vienna and then Napoli finish 3rd with 12 points. Honestly I'd probably want to avoid Galatasary the most. Not that we shouldn't beat them but Drogba :argh:*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Juve are better than Chelsea #dwi


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

GS are a hot or cold team. They've got the STAR POWAH and talent if they want to actually turn up and play but so many luxury players in that side.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Brickhouse isn't the woat arsenal fan on here :banderas


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

General Aladeen said:


> Won't be ancient history after we win the league this season :banderas


Nah.

City will beat the Christ out of them tomorrow and Chelsea may win next against them, too. Arsenal will probably be in the 2-3-4 spot by the time the transfer window closes.

They are falling back down to reality the last few weeks. The reality is they are still a very good team, but they are not on City or Chelsea's level (they are close to Chelsea's level).

Unless they get a lucky draw, I would be surprised if Arsenal made it out of the round of 16 in the CL, too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*And even after that happens they'll still win the league because City and Chelsea continue to lose to relegation contenders whereas Arsenal don't.

The team who wins the league will be the one who fucks up against teams they should beat the least rather than the team who takes the most points from the other title contenders.*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *
> 
> I'm probably in the vast minority but I honestly think Atletico can win this. Barca and Bayern are and should the faves for obvious reasons but I'd have Atletico as the next best bet. Real are woeful at the back and their away form lets them down time and again. PSG can come back when they beat someone worth a dime. Dortmund aren't as tight defensively as them and LOL at the idea of an English team winning with the way they've all played this season. Best defensive unit in Europe pretty easily for me. Only 3 goals conceded in the group stage and one was a freak calamity goal which cost them their only points in the group stage. As long as Costa keeps firing chances in every all over the shop they're serious contenders. They'd get past any of the English teams comfortably and they've already show they're an equal match for Barca over 2 legs this season.
> *


As with Bilbao and Dortmund of recent campaigns, if you can get a team littered with quality to buy into the system and play at an amazing tempo, you've got a chance.

They would overwhelm a number of teams left in the competition, but in the later stages that's unlikely to be enough and it's going to come down to whether or not they adapt fast enough to a more cerebral two-legged affair against a genuine top side. Experience becomes just as valuable as ability. And luck, luck is good. 'dat Chelsea.

:wilkins

Looking forward to the Atletico analysis from ITV at any rate.."well we know all about Villa but apart from that, would anybody else from Atletico get into this Manchester United team? I don't think so."


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

General Aladeen said:


> Won't be ancient history after we win the league this season :banderas


Arsenal are playing shittier every week. 

Arsenal will be out of the race by February.



#dealwithit said:


> Juve are better than Chelsea #dwi


Juve aren't better than any team (Europe-wise) that made it out of the group stages. 

They are so shit it's laughable.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> Reputation Color: Red.
> 
> The only ancient history is Arsenals trophy winning days.


:banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Arsenal are playing shittier every week.
> 
> Arsenal will be out of the race by February.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure they're a little bit better than Milan.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

As terrible as Milan are, I don't think even they would have lost to Copenhagen.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Joel said:


> I'm just saying you're coming across bitter to call them the worst team in the draw (which they aren't) when your team couldn't beat them either home nor away. The pitch was unplayable for both teams, it's not as if Gala plays in those conditions each week.


I said arguably the worst and I maintain that they're one of the 3 worst teams. And again, I don't really understand the relationship between Juve's results against Gala and my opinion of them as a team. Schalke progressed over Basel who beat Chelsea home and away. Would that make me wrong for saying Schalke aren't very good? No it wouldn't.

As for the pitch, I'm not sure if you saw the game but Gala had the much better half of the field for the majority of the game. Also, Juve play a patient, short passing game. Gala are much more prone to going direct. The conditions benefited them but forget that, the game shouldn't have been played. Both coaches agreed on that.

I fully understand where you're coming from about me appearing bitter. I'm sure it seems that way, but I'm not at all. Juve were poor and didn't deserve to qualify. I don't think that means I can't state my opinion on another team without being bitter.



Masquerade said:


> We also won against Copenhagen.
> Besides first game we play at Juve stadium I think we deserved to win. You got a lucky penalty and the match could have ended easily 2-3 at the last minute.
> Yes we are bad but if you can not beat us both away and home then you do not deserve to qualify.
> 
> ...


What's your point? Everyone in the group beat Copenhagen.

Are you kidding? We got lucky? Drogba's goal was a complete fuck up by Bonucci. Juve dominated the second half and had the game in control at 2-1 before another lapse in concentration. Gala winning that match would've been robbery.



EGame said:


> Juve aren't better than any team (Europe-wise) that made it out of the group stages.
> 
> They are so shit it's laughable.


I hope this isn't a serious statement EGame.



EGame said:


> As terrible as Milan are, I don't think even they would have lost to Copenhagen.


Juve didn't lose to Copenhagen bud.

Juve > Milan, Zenit, Schalke, Galatasary, Olympiakos, Man Utd. The performances against Madrid prove that.


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

Group winners
A: Manchester United FC (ENG)
Can play: Galatasaray, Olympiacos, Schalke, Zenit, Milan

B: Real Madrid CF (ESP)
Can play: Leverkusen, Olympiacos, Manchester City, Schalke, Arsenal, Zenit, Milan

C: Paris Saint-Germain (FRA)
Can play: Leverkusen, Galatasaray, Manchester City, Schalke, Arsenal, Zenit, Milan

D: FC Bayern München (GER, holders)
Can play: Galatasaray, Olympiacos, Arsenal, Zenit, Milan

E: Chelsea FC (ENG)
Can play: Leverkusen, Galatasaray, Olympiacos, Zenit, Milan

F: Borussia Dortmund (GER)
Can play: Galatasaray, Olympiacos, Manchester City, Zenit, Milan

G: Club Atlético de Madrid (ESP)
Can play: Leverkusen, Galatasaray, Olympiacos, Manchester City, Schalke, Arsenal, Milan

H: FC Barcelona (ESP)
Can play: Leverkusen, Galatasaray, Olympiacos, Manchester City, Schalke, Arsenal, Zenit

So, How do you think this would go down?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Fuck me, Arsenal are going to get a though challenge no matter what. I pray we get Atletico. We may, MAY have a chance then.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I really do hope Arsenal get Atletico and then get hammered. Too many ignorant people in this thread. Atletico are better than PSG, Real Madrid and are on par with Barca this season. And you know the media over here is going to think Arsenal have an easy task against Ateltico.


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

Muntari singled out Atletico today as the weakest team in the draw


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

lyze man said:


> Muntari singled out Atletico today as the weakest team in the draw


I think Atletico is really good and people underestimate the fuck out of them. I really think they can beat Arsenal.
And after this stage anything is possible. Yes there are very strong teams but still, these team made it here somehow


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> I really do hope Arsenal get Atletico and then get hammered. Too many ignorant people in this thread. Atletico are better than PSG, Real Madrid and are on par with Barca this season. And you know the media over here is going to think Arsenal have an easy task against Ateltico.


*The only way Arsenal are beating Atletico is one of their attacking players having the game of their life or Costa getting injured. PRAYING they get Atletico for the tears of certain Arsenal fans after their posts in here.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dortmund is probably the 'softest' possible for us. i hope we get barca. would be surreal to see as a fan of football. you want your club playing against the best, not PRAYING for the easiest to scrape through.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Things might have changed by Feb though. Dortmund may have their full strength team back, and be firing on all cylinders by then. Atletico might suffer what Dortmund are suffering now.

Who knows what may happen by Feb


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well because i cannot see what happens in february i have to stick to speaking about how it is in december.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> I really do hope Arsenal get Atletico and then get hammered. Too many ignorant people in this thread. Atletico are better than PSG, Real Madrid and are on par with Barca this season. And you know the media over here is going to think Arsenal have an easy task against Ateltico.


This.

I don't know why everybody wants us to face Atletico. They're going to eat us alive. This spineless Arsenal team with Olivier f'kin Giroud leading the line against the most in form team in Europe right now? Okaaaaaay. Easy on that.

Our best hope is to draw PSG. But I don't care who we get. Hope it's Real Madrid, as I've said before, because it's not been done before for many seasons now and would be amazing. We're going out anyway in the KO stages anyway--at least when we face Real, the match would be one heck of a ride.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Things might have changed by Feb though. Dortmund may have their full strength team back, and be firing on all cylinders by then. Atletico might suffer what Dortmund are suffering now.
> 
> Who knows what may happen by Feb


When was the last time you posted about Chelsea? :draper2

Might as well change your fav team to Dortmund :lol


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't believe anyone would rather face the CL runners up than an unproven European team. 

Dortmund are going through a rough path but still topped the group of Death. Their loss to Bayern domestically effectively ended their chances of competing for the title so a drop off in league performance is to be expected.



> As terrible as Milan are, I don't think even they would have lost to Copenhagen.


They didn't lose to Copenhagen. Juve's problem in Europe is converting goals, they averaged something like 16 shots to a goal in that campaign which is really poor. Tbh if they do win Europa then all is forgiven as last time I checked you don't win a trophy for getting knocked out of the CL. Winning is what matters. 

Look at the Wigan squad, sure they might be in shit at the moment but ten years from now, they'll still have FA Cup medals whereas players who slaved away at Stoke in the mid table for years in the premiership will have nothing to show for it but their 10th placed trophies.



> Regardless we won SUPER Cup beating Madrid


Except for these sort of trophies which are borderline meaningless. Please do brag about your fine run in the 2000 UEFA Cup but don't praise nonsense like that like it actually means something. Supercups are glorified friendlies, the only reason Bayern / Chelsea was so tense and entertaining is because it had the atmosphere of an intense grudge match from the previous year's CL final. 

Congrats to your team btw. I did say that this was a hard group when I first saw it because Gala made it to the QF last season and for a stretch made Madrid their bitch in the second leg. Then the 6-1 loss threw me a bit... however I will say that you are a more dangerous team than people give you credit for. When Sneijder and Drogba reach those peak levels from time to time they can be as unplayable as anyone in Europe.




> Ross was fantastic after the whole Rachel/Emily arc finished. The last few seasons were his strongest.
> 
> Schalke are rubbish. I'd put them below Gala. As well as the other two mentioned teams (although Olypiacos aren't looking terrible).
> 
> Juve suck anyway.


I would never say Chelsea suck because they are back to back European champions of a sort and all credit to the bastards but Juve weren't sucking much when they gave you guys a good pasting in last year's CL group stages. Bit of a kneejerk reaction given that in the games vs Madrid they played at a really high level. 

Also Friends fans over the age of ten, is this really a thing?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

United vs Zenit; Chelsea vs Olympiacos; Barca vs City; PSG vs Leverkusen; Bayern vs Gala; Madrid vs Schalke; Atletico vs Arsenal; Dortmund vs Milan

:side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Please make Chelsea draw Olympiacos :banderas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dortmund weakest big team imo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Man City vs Barca
Olympiakos vs United
Milan vs Atletico
Leverkusen vs PSG
Gala vs Chelsea
Schalke vs Madrid
Zenit vs Dortmund
Arsenal vs Bayern

:lmao fucking United. Goodbye Chelsea, Arsenal and Milan though.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Kiz, you got your wish :messi


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

CUNT!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Drogba comes back home. :banderas


Arsenal.....:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DELICIOUS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

SCARED


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Arsenal are so unlucky, having to play in the group of death and now facing the best team in the world? Wow


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Arsenal vs Bayern
Man City vs Barca

Most interesting ones, they can be wither really close or blow-outs. Hoping for the latter for Arsenal and City :banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Drogba vs Chelsea :jose


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If he scored....I don't know how I'd feel.... 

Chelsea wins 4-2 Agg :banderas


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

My picks:

City
United
Atletico
PSG
Chelsea
Madrid
Dortmund
Bayern


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Olympiakos is the perfect draw for us.

Can't wait to see Arsenal get knocked out and Man City. If Mancini beats Chelsea too that'll be even more awesome.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Utd ofcourse gets an easy draw. Arsenal/Bayern and City/Barca should be awesome : Good draw for Atletico Madrid too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

olympiacos will be happy they've drawn some midtable side.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Please don't score against us. :jose


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

Can't wait for Olympiakos to beat United at Old Trafford :kolo1


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Olympiacos are no walkover but you'd expect United to advance. 

Barca
United
Atletico
PSG
Chelsea
Madrid
Dortmund
Bayern


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

LOLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

That's what you get for playing futsal in a football match against a team like Napoli.

First Leg - Arsenal lose 0-8 to Bayern.
Second Leg - Bayern lose 4-8 to Arsenal.

Arsenal lose 12-8 on aggregate--but exit the competition with the "Good Fightback" trophy. Wenger's three trophies for the seasons are about to be accomplished:

- Reach CL KO Stage Trophy
- Good Fightback in CL Trophy
- Top-4 Trophy

Not to forget Sexy Football Trophy, Bought Mesut Ozil trophy, and Still Made Profits trophy. :wenger


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

:moyes1

Can't see us doing dick against the best fitba team in the world right now, but I should at least be able to make both games this year. Away day in Munich? Well shit, I might never come home.

Also hope City cave in Barca's bunghole.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Razor King said:


> LOLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> That's what you get for playing futsal in a football match against a team like Napoli.
> 
> ...


I wishs I could rep you twice for that hilarious as fuck post


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Really do hope City take it to Barca. If Aguero doesn't piss his pants seeing his best mate :messi I'm sure he can run circles around GOAT Mr. Shakira.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Really do hope City take it to Barca. If Aguero doesn't piss his pants seeing his best mate :messi I'm sure he can run circles around GOAT Mr. Shakira.


Aguero is a man on fire right now, 20 goals in 21 games


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, he surely is and I'm really looking forward to Barca/City--even more than our predictable loss and the subsequent post match interview about "showing ZE mental strength and come-ing back strongly" from Wenger.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

round of 32

dnipro vs spuds
betis vs rubin
swansea vs napoli
juve vs trabzonspor
maribor vs sevilla
plzen vs shakhtar
chornomorets vs lyon
lazio vs ludogorets
esbjerg vs fiorentina
ajax vs salzburg
tel aviv vs basel
porto vs frankfurt
anzhi vs genk
dynamo kiev vs valencia
paok vs benfica
liberec vs az

round of 16

liberec/az vs anzhi/genk
lazio/ludogorets vs dynamo kiev/valencia
porto/frankfurt vs swansea/napoli
chornomorets/lyon vs plzen vs shakhtar
maribor/sevilla vs betis/rubin
dnipro/spuds vs paok/benfica
tel aviv/basel vs ajax/salzburg
juventus/trabzonspor vs esbjerg/fiorentina

swansea raped HARD.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Swansea............. :banderas


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

swansea/napoli has me :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh man what a match.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Numberwang said:


> swansea/napoli has me :mark:





EGame said:


> Oh man what a match.


I know, right? SHELVEY VS RAFA :mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

BRB BEST CHANT OF ALL TIME COMING BACK





:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas

schalke :banderas
DIDIER KNOCKING CHELSEA OUT :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PELLEGRINI: "I think Barcelona will be very concerned that they have drawn us. They are not the team of two years ago."

I'm praying Messi's Manchester Destroying Magic comes out for this one. 

City is a good draw, Barca should be at 100% with Messi, Valdes and everyone else back to full fitness. If we can't beat City who are one of the best teams in Europe, then we probably don't deserve to advance. 

Arsenal to knock out Bayern. Calling it now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

City have a good chance. Barcelona are vulnerable at the back and if City can get at them at all they could really score a lot of goals. The game at the Etihad should be an absolutely fantastic watch. Could be the tie of the tournament.

Arsenal, like I said the second they lost to Napoli, are just absolutely fucked. Not a chance they advance. None.

Chelsea and United will both struggle, but I'd be shocked if either go out. We're Chelseaing the fuck out of the CL this year, if we don't I really fancy Dortmund, who've got a handy as hell draw and should be healthier by the time the QF's come along. They're sort of quietly being written off but no one will want to play them, the fact that the league is pretty much already Bayern's could work to their advantage too, especially if they get back to 2nd, which I expect they will pretty soon.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

All 4 English clubs are going through :robben2


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> If he scored....I don't know how I'd feel....
> 
> Chelsea wins 4-2 Agg :banderas


What ever the case may be, Drogba =












Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> Olympiakos is the perfect draw for us.
> 
> Can't wait to see Arsenal get knocked out and Man City. *If Mancini beats Chelsea too that'll be even more awesome.*


:no:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> If he scored....I don't know how I'd feel....
> 
> Chelsea wins 4-2 Agg :banderas


*:kobe11

Pissed because your club conceded a probably vital goal muppet.

Fantastic draw. Only better outcome for Utd would have been Zenit. Barca/City is :mark:. Don't see City going through but they have a chance if they defend well because there's goals there for them if Barca don't tighten their defence up in January. Chelsea/Gala is interesting. Chelsea will find a way to make it tough for themselves. Arsenal have a better chance that people are giving them, especially on here. They have beaten Munich and Dortmund away this year remember. I don't expect them to but they definitely have a chance. A team like Zenit would have NO CHANCE. Arsenal are not Zenit. Great to see Atletico get a good draw too. *


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *:kobe11
> 
> Pissed because your club conceded a probably vital goal muppet.
> 
> Fantastic draw. Only better outcome for Utd would have been Zenit. Barca/City is :mark:. Don't see City going through but they have a chance if they defend well because there's goals there for them if Barca don't tighten their defence up in January. Chelsea/Gala is interesting. Chelsea will find a way to make it tough for themselves. Arsenal have a better chance that people are giving them, especially on here. They have beaten Munich and Dortmund away this year remember. I don't expect them to but they definitely have a chance. A team like Zenit would have NO CHANCE. Arsenal are not Zenit. Great to see Atletico get a good draw too. *


dont complain when i rep you with pictures of MITROGLOU after he DESTROYS you


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

travelling to russia is never anything nice.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Figo is a fucking cunt.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AlexHumph said:


> Figo is a fucking cunt.












STILL GOT IT


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

A new career beckons.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Inb4 Drogba scores and doesn't celebrate against Chelsea. 
:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas

I think we got a good pick. After United and Dortmund Chelsea may be the best choice for us.

And Figo :banderas


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> Mar 12 BayernA
> Mar 15 TotenhamA
> Mar 22 ChelseaA
> Mar 29 ManCityH
> Apr 5 EvertonA


WHO THE FUCK DID OUR FIXTURES


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

And why is Nedved facepalms like fucks, Trabzon is easy deasy for Juve


http://s7.directupload.net/images/131216/at3xaoet.swf


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

AlexHumph said:


> WHO THE FUCK DID OUR FIXTURES


Precisely why I said, March is going to kill us. I don't know how we will get through. I'm already smelling another 2010/2011.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hard task for Barca, but nothing that Neymar&Co can't handle


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

For the gags, my predictions:

*Manchester City* v Barcelona
Olympiakos v *Manchester United*
AC Milan v *Atletico Madrid*
Bayer Leverkusen v *Paris St-Germain*
Galatasaray v *Chelsea*
Schalke v *Real Madrid*
Zenit St Petersburg v *Dortmund*
Arsenal v *Bayern Munich*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the return of a legend, I imagine he will get a similar reception to what Ronaldo got last season


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

City'll destroy Barca.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

FACK! Why did we have to get City? I'll always back Barça against any team, but I think were going to struggle.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

AlexHumph said:


> WHO THE FUCK DID OUR FIXTURES


:berried


The Quater finals is going to be real tasty.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

http://postimg.org/image/adc7damvx/

HOW IS THIS SHIT POSSIBLE.
UEFA DISBAND PLS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they're posted while private, then when the draw is made the wrong ones are deleted, and then the right ones are set to public, making it look like they're geniuses. come on. how do people actually fall for it time after time?


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> they're posted while private, then when the draw is made the wrong ones are deleted, and then the right ones are set to public, making it look like they're geniuses. come on. how do people actually fall for it time after time?


Oh, I never heard this happenning before that is why.
thank you good sir


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Have a sick feeling that somehow, against all odds Man United will win the Champions League eventhough they finish 5th in the EPL.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Arsenal again?

Don't see us making the same mistake as last season. Schweinsteiger (fully healed plz) and Robben will be back by then too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

el dandy said:


> Have a sick feeling that somehow, against all odds Man United will win the Champions League eventhough they finish 5th in the EPL.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Liam Miller said:


>


You'd need to ask us how it's done though..


----------



## mick147 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm Happy for Didier Drogba returns to play at Chelsea's stadium for the 1/8e champion league.

Big matches between City/Barça and Bayern/Arsenal

Paris is Lucky as all time


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JEKingOfKings said:


> FACK! Why did we have to get City? I'll always back Barça against any team, but I think were going to struggle.


I *FIRMLY *believe we will be able to beat City, it's a composition of City's lack of experience in Europe and Pellegrini's record against Barca with his previous teams. He has NEVER beaten Barcelona before. 

We will also have Messi and Valdes back. Neymar and Alexis keep getting better and better too. Squad should be at full strength by then.

That being said if we play Cesc in the False 9 we are fucked. 
If we play Masch as CB, we are fucked. 

The team should be FIRED UP for this after last season's tie against Bayern. If we play at 100%, I think we can bring the hammer down on City's skull in both legs.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If they can get Aguero in the game enough he will rip that Barca back line to shreds. Just depends how city do in midfield, but Xavi and Iniesta have been average this season so far.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

T-C said:


> If they can get Aguero in the game enough he will rip that Barca back line to shreds. Just depends how city do in midfield, but Xavi and Iniesta have been average this season so far.


Xavi has been unbelievable recently. Iniesta is gaining momentum, but yeah he's been underpar. 

Busi has been in the form of his life. Best DMF in the world bar none.

Aguero is always going to be a problem, he always does it against Barca. Hopefully Marco Bartesi can take him out of the game.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Took a stroll over to Blue Moon forums. Looks like they've already popped out the champagne and are celebrating their win. 

Lollllll


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> *Xavi has been unbelievable recently.* Iniesta is gaining momentum, but yeah he's been underpar.
> 
> Busi has been in the form of his life. Best DMF in the world bar none.
> 
> Aguero is always going to be a problem, he always does it against Barca. Hopefully Marco Bartesi can take him out of the game.


He has been awful! He's too slow, he kills Barca's momentum and plays it at a pace that suits him and the opposition. He's been too slow for the past 2 seasons. When Barca played Fabregas & Iniesta they played quicker and were much more effective! I think it's time to say "Xavi it's time to move on" along with Puyol! Barca have never been sentimental, once a player is on the decline they show them the door. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

EGame said:


> Xavi has been unbelievable recently. Iniesta is gaining momentum, but yeah he's been underpar.
> 
> Busi has been in the form of his life. Best DMF in the world bar none.
> 
> Aguero is always going to be a problem, he always does it against Barca. Hopefully Marco Bartesi can take him out of the game.


Nah, the way that Martino has been having them play is almost taking the game away from Xavi and Iniesta and giving it to Sanchez and Neymar. Busquets is still brilliant, but the other two aren't contributing as much as they are capable. 

I think Barca could struggle at the Etihad big time. Pretty much all of my predictions this season have been terrible though so you can probably book your place in the quarters now.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll make a slightly 'bold' prediction for one of the draws and say Galatasaray will beat Chelsea.

An even slightly bolder prediction just came to me. United despite their troubles will be the last remaining English team in the Champion's League.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Of course we draw fucking Bayern.

Well, let's look at the positives. At least we made it out of the group stage..


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Everyone predicted it, so yeah of course City and Arsenal got the teams they did. Both should win too.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

kingfunkel said:


> He has been awful! He's too slow, he kills Barca's momentum and plays it at a pace that suits him and the opposition. He's been too slow for the past 2 seasons. When Barca played Fabregas & Iniesta they played quicker and were much more effective! I think it's time to say "Xavi it's time to move on" along with Puyol! Barca have never been sentimental, once a player is on the decline they show them the door.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Completely disagree, we brought Xavi on as a sub last game against Villareal and our entire team picked up considerably. Our attack with xavi in the game is incredible. We press better, Xavi controls the pace of the game so well from the midfield.

Everything picks up when Xavi is in midfield. 

No way Xavi is on his way out, he's going to play the important matches, he's pretty much irreplaceable.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

el dandy said:


> Have a sick feeling that somehow, against all odds Man United will win the Champions League eventhough they finish 5th in the EPL.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Xavi's been so unbelievable he's getting dropped.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I fancy one of city or arsenal to go through, now i've said this they'll both probably lose by atleast 3. Obvioulsy just could be the case of bayern been much better but arsenal have had it rough in the last few seasons at this stage so i can see them getting a bit of luck.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but I just saw it online and thought it should be posted, as it's highly controversial.

This Twitter account (https://twitter.com/ucl_fraude) posted the results of the draw and got four matches right. On Monday of last week, the results of the matches on Tuesday were posted and last Tuesday, the results of the games on Wednesday were posted...guess what? Got all of them right. Tweets were originally in Spanish, but if you use Google Translate, you can see how the results were indeed posted a day before the matches took place.

So, any thoughts on this?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet, but I just saw it online and thought it should be posted, as it's highly controversial.
> 
> This Twitter account (https://twitter.com/ucl_fraude) posted the results of the draw and got four matches right. On Monday of last week, the results of the matches on Tuesday were posted and last Tuesday, the results of the games on Wednesday were posted...guess what? Got all of them right. Tweets were originally in Spanish, but if you use Google Translate, you can see how the results were indeed posted a day before the matches took place.
> 
> So, any thoughts on this?


its as Kiz posted earlier about another account, im guessing its the same thing



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> they're posted while private, then when the draw is made the wrong ones are deleted, and then the right ones are set to public, making it look like they're geniuses. come on. how do people actually fall for it time after time?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yes they all are.

and i highly doubt there's any half decent city fan 'popping the champagne.' i've seen a lot of people happy about the draw as in excitement for playing such a great team, but no one declaring we've won it.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm just excited for the sight of Messi at the Etihad.. gonna be a crazy couple of games, but I for one wouldn't say we have it won, Barca are still a strong side, we have strong attack and a weaker defense, the same as them having strong attack and weaker defense, I see goal-fests, just got to hope we score more. 

Some good draws for the R16. Should be good.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

GOATBA needs to score. Just to see humble Chelsea fans applauding.
:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The only match I didn't want to get. The ovation and atmosphere in general is going to be special but I'm not sure it's worth the suffering of watching DroGOAT playing for another club at the Bridge. At least he'll get the reaction that a legend like him deserves. Terry and Drogba going for a long ball against each other, damn. It's not gonna be easy, Gala is a physical team, they're usually not organized defensively but their midfield and attack can be dangerous, especially when leading their line is an extra motivated Drogba which can be a nightmare. Going for 2-0 Chelsea, 1-0 home and away.

City/Barca is THE match. City are the favorites here IMO. Much more balanced in almost every position and Barca are extremely vulnerable, sometimes even directionless at the back. City can kill it at home and go to Camp Nou to defend a result. If Kompany and Toure are fully fit and organizing two lines of defence, there's no reason why they can't do it. 3-1 City at home, 2-2 away. 

Can't see Arsenal doing something against Bayern, home and away. 

Utd, Madrid, PSG and Dortmund should win comfortably. Not sure about Milan/Atletico, Atletico obviously are a better team this season but inexperience at this stage can be a factor. 

Overall: City, Bayern, Chelsea, Utd, Madrid, PSG, Dortmund. 

THE KING 






:jose:jose:jose


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Feeeeeels :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Why do Gala get two home games?

:brodgers


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

His Twitter name is Dude7811? :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if he loves chelsea so much why doesnt he gay marry it


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Roman would demand a prenup before the inevitable breakup a year later.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> if he loves chelsea so much why doesnt he gay marry it


*Because Chelsea are a club of pussies so it wouldn't be a gay marriage silly 

:kobe10*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shots fired


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel or Redead's name should be changed to dude7811 :arry


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

DieGOD Simeone will win Chelsea the Champions League this year.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Guardian sport ‏@guardian_sport 18m

Bayern's Franck Ribéry doubtful for first Arsenal clash with burst blood vessel in buttock http://gu.com/p/3mhd5/tw #fcb #afc

:deandre


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Fuck. Dose that mean we're gonna have to replace him with... Gotze?

or Muller?

or Shaqiri?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

DA said:


>


this is easily your best post ever.

easily.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Fuck. Dose that mean we're gonna have to replace him with... Gotze?
> 
> or Muller?
> 
> or Shaqiri?


Wait, Gotze isn't even in the starting team? With all the goals he's been scoring recently? Bayern squad :banderas


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I thought he was playing Pep's favourite "False 9" role but appears that is Muller?

poor Mandzukic.

wonder if Lewandowski is gonna cop the same treatment or if Pep will accommodate him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at a quick look gotze's played a part in about the last 12-13 league games.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

There's no starting team. Only Neuer, Dante, Alaba and Boateng stay the same. Everyone else is rotated.

False 9 is only a backup for when Mandzu isn't up to it. He starts when he is.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Is Ribery out for the first leg (CL) against us?


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

Razor King said:


> ^ Is Ribery out for the first leg (CL) against us?


It's 50/50 atm, he'll be examined again on Monday, that's when they'll know for sure.


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

looking forward to this starting back up again Bayern Munich to win it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kun and dinho a chance to play. i expect dinho to start really, kun on the bench


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tomorrow, the Etihad will fall.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> There's no starting team. Only Neuer, Dante, Alaba and Boateng stay the same. Everyone else is rotated.
> 
> False 9 is only a backup for when Mandzu isn't up to it. He starts when he is.


What about Lahm?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, I meant in their respective positions. Lahm toggles between midfield and RB, but yes, he always starts.

He'll be in midfield, most likely, against Arsenal.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What I'd start against Bayern:

Szczesny
Sagna - Mertesacker - Koscielny - Gibbs
Arteta - Flamini
Ozil
Chamberlain - Giroud - Podolski​
I just hope we keep the score respectable. I'm fearing a smashing. :jose

1-1 at the Emirates after the ref sends off Neuer and gives us a penalty. 0-1 Arsenal win after an own goal by Bayern in the 90th minute. #Believe :hayden2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Vs. Arsenal

---------Mandzukic
Gotze-Thiago-Bastian-Robben
-----------Lahm
Alaba-Dante-Boateng-Rafinha
----------Neuer

imo.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

I hope City twat Barca. keeps them busy and Never liked barca


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We are the best team in the world, no team can twat us. 

Our attack is unprecedented. 
Our defense is rock solid. 
Our midfield is impeccable. 

Very few players from any other team in the world could step into Barca's current team. There isn't a winger out there who is better than Pedro and Sanchez, and no forward better than Messi. I don't even need to vouch for Cesc/Iniesta and Busquets, there isn't anyone out there that would start ahead of them. Valdes is the best keeper in the world at the moment, having his best season ever. 

Defensively, is the only place where other players from top teams would step in, but even then, this season we have one of the best defensive records in Europe so that's a tough task altogether. 

We are going to BURN Manchester to the ground. We will SLICE OPEN their jugular and BATHE in their BLOOD.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

EGame said:


> We are the best team in the world, no team can twat us.
> 
> We are going to BURN Manchester to the ground. We will SLICE OPEN their jugular and BATHE in their BLOOD.


Couldn't score against 10 men with Bosingwa at Centre back


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope Fernandinho is fit to give City a better chance. It's bad enough there's no Aguero. I'd absolutely love to see City KO Barca but unfortunately don't see it.

I hope Arsenal are competitive too against Bayern, still the team to beat. They'll probably be the first team to retain the Champions League. Dortmund getting their form back too at the right time. Exciting times, Champions League KO rounds.:mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Nessler said:


> Couldn't score against 10 men with Bosingwa at Centre back


Yeah that was 2 year ago right after our quintuple season, you parrot.

Hate to break it to you, but that was 90% luck for Chelsea, even your Russian Miafia Overload knew that and sacked your CL winning managers ass 2 months into the season.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

EGame said:


> Yeah that was 2 year ago right after our quintuple season, you parrot.
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but that was 90% luck for Chelsea, even your Russian Miafia Overload knew that and sacked your CL winning managers ass 2 months into the season.


yeah. that's my point. It was obviously lucky but if the 2012 Chelsea team (one of the worst since Roman) could do that why not City? they have lot better athletes in their side


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hoping for...

Man City draw Barcelona
Bayer 04 draw PSG
Arsenal lose Bayern
AC Milan lose Atletico

So i can win myself some money


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Nessler said:


> yeah. that's my point. It was obviously lucky but if the 2012 Chelsea team (one of the worst since Roman) could do that why not City? they have lot better athletes in their side


Because in order for that to happen City would have to have a good defense, like Chelsea did back then. Whereas this season City's defense is more open than Hohenheim of Light mother's legs during my visits to Germany.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Bayern are gonna buttfuck us. Expecting a 2-1 victory against us Wednesday and then a demolition derby at Allianz.

None of this would happen if we just could of beaten fucking NAPOLI in the group.

Maybe next year.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Razor King said:


> What I'd start against Bayern:
> 
> Szczesny
> Sagna - Mertesacker - Koscielny - Gibbs
> ...


Just realized that Arteta is suspended for the game due to the sending off at Naples. So, I'd prefer a midfield of:

Rosicky - Flamini
------ Ozil




EGame said:


> Because in order for that to happen City would have to have a good defense, like Chelsea did back then. Whereas this season City's defense is more open *than Hohenheim of Light mother's legs during my visits to Germany.*


Ugh, that wasn't necessary.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

EGame said:


> Because in order for that to happen City would have to have a good defense, like Chelsea did back then. Whereas this season City's defense is more open than Hohenheim of Light mother's legs during my visits to Germany.


Chelsea didn't have a great defense by any means. Midfield protected them and they are rather good in the whole sitting deep and throwing their bodies in the way thing

but yeah, Kompany's partner is pretty weak. whether its Demichelis or Lescott but City should be good in the home leg


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

General Aladeen said:


> Bayern are gonna buttfuck us. Expecting a 2-1 victory against us Wednesday and then a demolition derby at Allianz.
> 
> None of this would happen if we just could of beaten fucking NAPOLI in the group.
> 
> Maybe next year.


it probably would have happened. just maybe in the QF's


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Nessler said:


> it probably would have happened. just maybe in the QF's


But we could of made it past the first round for once :jose


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

General Aladeen said:


> But we could of made it past the first round for once :jose


arsene should park the bus


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal need to play without the usual pussy mentality. 

Jesus Christ, you are playing a team that has been on cruise control for months upon months now. They don't know what a challenge is because every team in that league is poverty as fuck and obviously can't match up to a team that buys every good player in the league. 

Any team that plays on cruise control without any challenge in their own league is *vulnerable as fuck*. 

Just look at what happened when City went to the Allianz. Bayern played on cruise control, took the lead and then when City upped their game Bayern couldn't respond because they didn't know how to. Having a team that can match them playing and quality wise is *FOREIGN* to them at this point because all they do is dominate a poverty league. 

They are a bunch of WEAK-MINDED players. Don't forger how many times they flopped with both Bayern and Germany before last year. Mentally they are weak, tactically they are SUPER VULNERABLE. Wenger would have to be *100% PURE POTATO* not to realize and take advantage of this.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

So weak that they beat you 7-0?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Our manager was battling cancer and our squad was depleted. I realize you know nothing about football, but a manager has kind of a important influence on a team. Not to mention Messi fighting injury. 

And lol @ that coming from a Dortmund supporter. Apparently you are Bayern's rivals, despite you bending over backwards multiple times this year (more than any other club in the world), not to mention the dross management allowing your best players to go to Bayern. Fuckin lol. 

Bayern may have shamed a few teams over the past year, but no one even comes close to Dortmund. Absolute joke of a club Dortmund are.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Egame using squad being "depleted" as an excuse Barca getting destroyed by Bayern.

Criticises Dortmund for getting destroyed by Bayern this season.

Poverty logic?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Egame using squad being "depleted" as an excuse Barca getting destroyed by Bayern.
> 
> Criticises Dortmund for getting destroyed by Bayern this season.
> 
> Poverty logic?


Yeah except our squad wasn't depleted by selling our best players to Bayern.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

With their first 11 all fit this season, Dortmund is still the closest to Bayern in terms of quality and tactics. Real Madrid, all gun blazing, probably next. Barca and City after. The team I don't want to face at all is Chelsea though. They always seem up for it when up against Bayern.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

wont even be able to watch tonight's games because of fucking traveling back to military camp
piece of shit mandatory military service


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Our manager was battling cancer and our squad was depleted. I realize you know nothing about football, but a manager has kind of a important influence on a team. Not to mention Messi fighting injury.
> 
> And lol @ that coming from a Dortmund supporter. Apparently you are Bayern's rivals, despite you bending over backwards multiple times this year (more than any other club in the world), not to mention the dross management allowing your best players to go to Bayern. Fuckin lol.
> 
> Bayern may have shamed a few teams over the past year, but no one even comes close to Dortmund. Absolute joke of a club Dortmund are.


Dortmund bent over so much that they beat them 4-2 in the super cup? Dortmund bent over so much that the 0-3 loss to Bayern was their first in 7 league games against them, over a 3 and a half year span

And lol. Dortmunds had to play with a makeshift back 4 against Bayern and still conceded the same amount as Barcelona at home to Bayern

And if your team is so GOAT, and if Bayern are a 'poverty team', then you should be able to beat them without Messi, no?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> With their first 11 all fit this season, Dortmund is still the closest to Bayern in terms of quality and tactics. Real Madrid, all gun blazing, probably next. Barca and City after. The team I don't want to face at all is Chelsea though. They always seem up for it when up against Bayern.


LMAO you've lost the plot. 

Dortmund are like 20 points behind Bayern. You cannot honestly tell me they are still closest in terms of tactics (when they are 20 points behind in the league) and quality (when they SELL their best players). Barca, City, Atletico, Real, Chelsea are all miles upon miles ahead of Dortmund. 

I'm still loling @ the tactics, I mean seriously? How many times does Robben have to cut in and score against BVB for Klopp to finally realize that his tactics just aren't cutting it. 



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> wont even be able to watch tonight's games because of fucking traveling back to military camp
> piece of shit mandatory military service


Location: Greece

Military service probable involves drinking ouzo in a beach on Mykonos.

Watch the game, you pussy. 



nazzac said:


> Dortmund bent over so much that they beat them 4-2 in the super cup? Dortmund bent over so much that the 0-3 loss to Bayern was their first in 7 league games against them, over a 3 and a half year span
> 
> And lol. Dortmunds had to play with a makeshift back 4 against Bayern and still conceded the same amount as Barcelona at home to Bayern
> 
> And if your team is so GOAT, and if Bayern are a 'poverty team', then you should be able to beat them without Messi, no?


-Lost the Champions League Final. 
-Lost the League by a 25 points gap. 
-Currently losing the league by a 17 points gap. 
-Sold you're best young player to Bayern 
-Gave Bayern one of the top 3 strikers in the world for peanuts 

Yeah you've bent over so hard it's to the point where it's impossible not to laugh at Dortmund anymore. Joke of a club. 

Oh and when you're coach is suffering from cancer and forces himself back into the team when he should be receiving treatment, your team will suffer. It doesn't matter if you have the most complete squad in the world, no team is going to function if their manager isn't, for Tito that was the case.

I also would have no problem betting that a fron 3 of Neymar/Alexis/Pedro would be able to beat Bayern. They are the best in the world and could walk into any team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

recording the game and then watching it when i get up cos sleep and chicken nuggets >>>>>>>>>>>>>everything.

plus no one will tell me the result because no one else in my family cares so it's basically like watching it live. but i can skip the 'analysis'. no negatives.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

While on full strength, we've struggled against Dortmund every time. In the UCL final, we would've been finished in the first 20 minutes if Neuer hadn't have had the game of his life.

Tactically Klopp is brilliant. His man management skills are fairly poor afaik, but his tactics are not. The poor form they're showing is mostly due to the worst injury crisis in Europe this season and a dependence on new/young players who're only just now starting to tick together.

Robben cuts in and scores against nearly EVERY team, even when they know he's going to. Happened to Barcelona too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Yeah except our squad wasn't depleted by selling our best players to Bayern.


Until now....










:banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Until now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banderas. 

CUNThiago doesn't even have half of the talent as some of the youngsters that will break into the first team in the next few years.

That's why he was so easily disposable.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Was supposed to be the long-term Xavi replacement iirc.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Was supposed to be the long-term Xavi replacement iirc.


Not a chance. He's not on Xavi's level nor will he ever be. Thiago wouldn't be able to be the metronome for a team like Barca the way Xavi did. 

I'm 100% not trolling when I say that Thiago is easily disposable. We have talents that are much brighter than him in Samper, Suarez and Lee. 

Not to mention we are very close to signing Halilovic (which will be finished in the summer) and have Oliver Torres in the cards as well. 

Even if Thiago had stayed, he would not be first choice with these guys in the first team. 

Oh and I almost forgot, Rafa Alcantera looks stunning this season with Celta. But relying on an Alcantera is too risky with their POS dad. But if he stays, I have no doubt he would be better than Thiago as well.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good. We'll use him better than you would have then, I guess.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm going with City. I reckon they'll both score, but City will outscore them and I fancy Hart will have a big game. Said since the draw City would beat them and I stick by it.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I still don't see either of these teams stopping Bayern, but it should be a cracking game regardless. 

City have been tested regularly in the last month whereas Barca have been sleepwalking to (mostly) victories against hot garbage. If they can shake Barca early, there's a positive result in there for the taking; if they start like they did against Bayern, they'll be out of the competition by half 9.

Gladiatorsssss..reeeeeeady.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Barcelona line-up (official): Valdes - Alves Pique Mascherano Alba - Xavi Busquets Cesc - Alexis Messi Iniesta* #fcblive

This was Tito's WOAT line-up.

Surely Pedro deserves to play this game. FUCK. 

City playing a defensive line-up as well. 

*Manchester City official line up: Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany (c), Demichelis, Clichy, Navas, Toure, Fernandinho, Kolarov, Silva, Negredo.*

Either we GOAT or we WOAT. No in between.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Man City: Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany, Demichelis, Clichy, Navas, Toure, Fernandinho, Kolarov, Silva, Negredo.

Barcelona: Valdes, Alves, Pique, Mascherano, J Alba, Sergio, Xavi, Fabregas, Alexis, Messi, Iniesta.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope Messi has a stormer, haven't really watched him this season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dem chills bros. I got DEM CHILLS. 

Ho lee fuk I r excited.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Just hoping for an exciting game. none of this nil nil shit.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

EGame said:


> *Barcelona line-up (official): Valdes - Alves Pique Mascherano Alba - Xavi Busquets Cesc - Alexis Messi Iniesta* #fcblive
> 
> This was Tito's WOAT line-up.
> 
> ...


I am hoping for the annual Barcelona throws.

If City scores early, Barcelona will WOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Keeping a clean sheet with both Alves and Alba playing is pretty much out of the question. City will definitely score first. 

I think we can pull off a win though. It all depends on how the midfield clicks. Playing Xavi, Iniesta, Cesc all at the same time hasn't been favorable in the past though.

If we are down after the first half, Neymar and Pedro will come on. I like that we have a few game changers on the bench, this time around unlike last year.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Demichelis is a big weakness for City imo. Has looked poor and look at the 2 Chelsea matches where he played in one and not the other (I realise he wasn't playing CB in the league game). Think Pelle should have gone with Lescott or Nastasic over him.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

We could handle Negredo and Navas last year against Sevilla with a worse defence, so I think we should be able to do the same now.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Just hoping for an exciting game. none of this nil nil shit.


^


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ITS ALMOST TIME!! OH MY DAYSSSSSSS I'm excited.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hope City get smashed here.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

City/Barca should be a great game, I think Barca will just edge it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I hope both teams get smashed, and then I get smashed, and we all get smashed. 

Feel a sneaky City 2-1


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

This is by far Barcelona's worst backline in the history of their team. An insanely overrated Pique paired with a makeshift CB in Mascherano and two wingbacks who couldn't defend no matter how hard they tried. They waited out Puyol's career for far longer than they should have. Same problem that happened with AC Milan and Nesta/Maldini.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

City playing with 10 men in the box. LMAO


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I missed champions league Barca.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

When did Big Sam get the City job?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

So Alves pushing Negredo into Valdes is a foul? These CL refs :torres


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Townsend is horrible.

ITV should Let Clive call the match by himself.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> When did Big Sam get the City job?


He ate Pellegrini yesterday.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wonder when barca will have a decent attempt at goal, not living up to the hype at the moment dull atmosphere and game.

How the fuck did that not go in :lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Joel said:


> He ate Pellegrini yesterday.


I hope he's brought James Collins with him to play next to Kompany.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

I am fucking tired of seeing referees favoring Barcelona. 
Piece of shit cunts


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao well played by yaya.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This game needs Neymar.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Been a fucking dreadful game. So much hype, so much shite.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Been a fucking dreadful game. So much hype, so much shite.


It's the style barca play, likely to get a bunch of drab games involving them not everyone can bayern them. I miss the Rijkaard barca.


Zlatan and PSG :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS IS FUCKING SHIT. 

City playing like savages and parking the bus.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Dear everyone involved,

Please be less shit. It's early and I woke up for this.

Lots of love,
Bulk.

xoxo


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

looooooooooooooooool game

lots of soft pushing getting passed off as fouls.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Apparently I picked the wrong game to watch tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arsenal vs Bayern will put on a show unlike this shit :robben2


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Absolutely dire half.

Somebody do something.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

EGame said:


> THIS IS FUCKING SHIT.
> 
> City playing like savages and parking the bus.


Not much a team can do when your opposition wants to pass the ball in a circle for 45 minutes without any sort of attempt on goal. Barca mentality = higher % of possession means you win! Goals are so passe.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The ref will probably blow the whistle if a player sneezes or if a gentle breeze passes by.

Appalling game.

Meanwhile, GOAT Zlatan GOATING like only GOATS do.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bayer Leverkusen are a joke. No one should watch them. Any team that can lose 0-5 to Moyes is not a team worth watching.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Liam Miller said:


> Arsenal vs Bayern will put on a show unlike this shit :robben2


damn right


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Disgusting ethics from Manchester "We play attacking fitba" City ruining the potential spectacle for everyone. That's something that someone like Chelsea would do. Disappoint I am. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm fucking furious. 

This is a complete joke. WHY THE FUCK ARE NEYMAR AND PEDRO ON THE FUCKNIG BENCH FOR FUCKS SAKES. 

JESUS CHRIST. I FUCKING HATE THIS SHIT LINE-UP

City might be parking the bus but this is FUCKING HOPELESS. We've seen this too often. 

I WILL WRECK EVERYONE.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If City don't allow Barca to entertain me in the second half then I'm afraid I'll have to ban their #1 Wrestling and-at-the-same-time-fitba-too-but-not-really-wrestling-much-anymore-because-lol-vinny-mac Kizwell.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PENALLLTTTYYYYY

RED CARD 

GTFO YOU DIRTY CUNT 

GET OUT 

GET OUT 

GETOUTTTTT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOOOOAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL 

MESSSIIII GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Navas and city deserve that. As soon as he went flopping down I was hoping that would cost them; and that might be the entire tie gone.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

VINTAGE DEMICHELIS! :cole3


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Demi dear me, the pillaging might begin now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

loal


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WE HAVE TO BRING ON NEYMAR NOW 

GET MORE GOALS 

NOW NOW NOW


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Lmao. Tie is done.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a fucking moron demichelis is. Seriously, that's the only way you can assertively kill the tie in one moment. Just let him fucking score.

Knew he'd cost them. Liability.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Poor from iniesta, would like to see neymar come on at some point.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dani Alves has to get off. 

He's fucking ruiing everything.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JESUS CHRIST DANI 

JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Barca really to go for the kill here to set up an easy second leg, still looking a bit too content to play this game out. Just the 1 away goal against a team like City could be dangerous.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *If City don't allow Barca to entertain me in the second half then I'm afraid I'll have to ban their #1 Wrestling and-at-the-same-time-fitba-too-but-not-really-wrestling-much-anymore-because-lol-vinny-mac Kizwell.*


Could be the greatest post ever posted in the history of all forums.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GOATMAR TIME :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NEYGOAT 

LETS GET A GOAL CHAMP


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Typical barca if this just ends 1-0, should go for the bollocks.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE GOAT VALDES 

ALBA YOU FUCKING POTATO.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Wasn't even in the box, but ok. And Demi is a liability even if it shouldn't have been a penalty.

I'm hoping there are no more goals in this now for Barca, I'd at least like a competitive game when they go over to Spain!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Alves and Alba fullback potatoes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WTF that looked onside.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

City getting the big decisions in Europe too


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

wasnt offside that, goal should have stood


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Does anyone still doubt that Valdes is the best keeper in the world?

Woah, what a fucknig weird sub.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Both teams have been so underwhelming


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


DANNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII THE GOOOOOOAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTT ALLLLVVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Potato alves, clive and andy are fucking shite you would think no one scored.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Alves deserved that, him and pique are the only two to really show urgency since the red card.

lolegame


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I remember when messi was once GOAT, maybe he needs a move to bayern and change of scenery.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

EGame said:


> Dani Alves has to get off.
> 
> He's fucking ruiing everything.


ositivity


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*LET ALL OF EUROPE KNOW 

THE ETIHAD HAS FALLEN *


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

united_07 said:


> wasnt offside that, goal should have stood


If he'd have inished himself he'd have been fine, he laid it off to the offside player. i presume


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

All in all: LOL

DO CITY EVEN QUADRUPLE????


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

QUADRUPLOL!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> If he'd have inished himself he'd have been fine, he laid it off to the offside player. i presume


Nah, it was called on Fabregas and he was clearly on. However, the foul by Demichelis was outside of the box, so maybe it evened itself out. In a way.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd have still gave City a chance at 1-0 but 2-0 is probably too much.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wonder how city will setup at the Nou camp


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kompany embarrassing himself as he always does when he opens his mouth. Maybe don't play the world onside next time you bitter fool.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

IBRA'S second goal.

WOW.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

City really held on after going a man down. Thought that was the end for them but they managed to perform quite well until the second goal. Unfortunate for them.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Destiny said:


> IBRA'S second goal.
> 
> WOW.


It's what he does.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

KOMPANY is a *FUCKING IDIOT *

How embarrassing can you fucking get? 

Can't wait to smash in their heads at Camp Nou and see what the big bald fuck says then.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuck Kompany was a rock all game

City not buying a defender let alone in January but even back in August has come back to bite them

Poor Negredo, was fighting a losing battle all game


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Thought City were better in the match until Demi got himself sent off. Should've just let Messi score b/c City were clearly capable of responding. They'll have a go at the Nou Camp, but they'll fail.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

EGame said:


> KOMPANY is a *FUCKING IDIOT *
> 
> How embarrassing can you fucking get?
> 
> Can't wait to smash in their heads at Camp Nou and see what the big bald fuck says then.


Not really, i think its an english mentality, we'd expect a better team against 10 men to go for the kill, and attack non stop, Barca are more deadly efficient, all the ball, and another goal. job done.

Its prob due to Playing under Pelle, if it'd have been 'red card' for Pique, city would have put the foot down, stepped through the gears, Barca stayed in gear 4, and waited.. Bayern were better, IMO.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Zlatan is turning this Champions League campaign into a goal of the season competition with himself.

Such a boss.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

City need a left back and a center back in the summer. Clichy is so bad and Demichelis isn't good enough either, although I'd blame Navas for the penalty/red card. Kompany and Silva were excellent. City in general were very good after they went down to 10 men. I expect Pellegrini to go with two upfront in Spain. They'll probably score but conceding the extra man in midfield to Barca in Spain could lead to a tiki taka clinic.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Surely our owner, knows some hitmen?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liam Miller said:


> It's what he does.


BOMB!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at Fabregas' dig at Mourinho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> LOL at Fabregas' dig at Mourinho.


What he say?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sleep well, young Kieran. Barca cannot hurt you in your dreams.

Joel about to go in dry on Cesc for talking about his husband


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> Its prob due to Playing under Pelle, if it'd have been 'red card' for Pique, city would have put the foot down, stepped through the gears, Barca stayed in gear 4, and waited.. Bayern were better, IMO.


Bayern absolutely tore apart City when they had 11 men with ease at the Etihad. Just the difference in mentality between Barca & Bayern. Barca are very patient in their possession, Bayern very dynamic. Sit deep against Barca and you can frustrate & limit them. Bayern just went at them from all directions.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Forgot how good Barca's passing was, absolutely clinical set-ups for the goals. I thought Barca would score 3-4 against ten men but for City to have that much play a man down I thought was really gutsy and inspiring.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We literally dominated City at the ETIHAD.

Seriously, how many fucking teams can say they did that? Sorry to say, but we literally kept them at bay for 90 minutes and every forward was in Pique's pocket the entire night. A team that scored 4 goals at home weekly were completely abolished today. 

We destroyed them. 

In no way, shape or form were they better in the entire 90 minutes. 

Also Busquets showed today why he replaced Toure at Barca, made Toure look like a kitten.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Spoiler: gif















Cabaye scores. So many feels. This is like going into town and seeing your ex who you're still in love with getting banged against the bins round the back of Nandos.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Even before the offside call that was WRONG City were due a 50-50 not going their way on a big call. That and stupidity like that foul deserves harsh luck. 

Valdes not the best keeper in the world :hayden3

Lol PSG only beating Leverkusen by 4. Even worse than Utd :moyes5*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

EGame said:


> We literally dominated City at the ETIHAD.
> 
> Seriously, how many fucking teams can say they did that? Sorry to say, but we literally kept them at bay for 90 minutes and every forward was in Pique's pocket the entire night. A team that scored 4 goals at home weekly were completely abolished today.
> 
> ...


That was Barcelona, in destroying mode? then not impressed.. :flip


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

As soon as Alves scored I knew Roy Keane would blame it on Joe Hart. Some of his criticism is justified but I think you have to credit the goalscorer in that situation. City's defensive shape in the first half was really solid, real shame we didn't get to see 11 vs 11 throughout.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> That was Barcelona, in destroying mode? then not impressed.. :flip


No, you clearly don't understand what was happening. 

There is a reason why Xavi/Iniesta/Cesc/Busquets all played. We didn't dominate you by trying to destroy you offensively, that would have been a suicidal approach against a counter attacking team that scored 4 goals every week in the Etihad. We dominated you by completely neutralizing your midfield and attack. We took all your offensive players out of the game, Negredo, Toure, Nasri, Dzeko...they were all neutralized and barely looked threatening. 

Our tactics were spot on today. Keeping City from scoring and getting 2 goals is an immense result coming out of the Etihad which is regarded as a European Fortress.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL Pellegrini has gone full potato. 

Blaming the Nationality of the refs on the outcome. 

The fucker just can't win against Barca no matter what he does. Must be around 17 games now that he has played Barca without a single win. 

He's on dat David Moyes mode.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought Citeh looked well in the game until the sending off. In that time they looked very solid at the back barring a couple of jittery spells where they couldn't pass the ball from the back. They also looked like they could find joy in behind Barca's defence, although Valdes looked immense on the couple of occasions that he was brought into action on shots on crosses, barring the fuck up that he did well to recover on the line.

It's a shame that Demi had to muff up with the dumb decision to foul Messi which led to a red card. Let him go through and score before trying to recover the situation with eleven men. Who knows, Hart might have even pulled off a save, he's fantastic at saving one on ones in that area of the box, he's so quick off his line.

I also found the Negredo/Dzeko sub a bit strange. You're down to ten men against barca and need to keep the ball as much as possible in order to stave off further attacks and build up your own from deep...so you bring on a player who has a poor first touch and is clearly not very comfortable with the ball at his feet. Even if Negredo is tired, you have Jovetic available on the bench. Other than that I felt that Pellegrini's tactics were okay (if a bit negative) and that poor player decision making let him down more than anything. There's only so much that you can do against a class side like Barca



Henry Hill said:


> As soon as Alves scored I knew Roy Keane would blame it on Joe Hart. Some of his criticism is justified but I think you have to credit the goalscorer in that situation. City's defensive shape in the first half was really solid, real shame we didn't get to see 11 vs 11 throughout.


It's a bit of both really. It's a very calm finish from Alves, but Hart should have kept his legs closed after getting himself into a good position. It would have made a far more difficult angle to score from. Regardless, Clichy (it was him who slipped on his arse, right?) was more at fault than Hart. It's a shame because it was a totally avoidable situation that has now essentially cost them the tie so late on in the first leg. After getting away with not conceding what should have been a second Barca goal (the one that was ruled offside) they just gifted them such a soft goal. One dumb mistake against Barca is dangerous, but another combined blunder like that is just asking for defeat.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Eithad is not a fortress outside of the prem, we've been in the comp 3 times, and never out to the group before tonight, dont be fucking silly...

You were effcient, and the better team, yes but Chelsea and Bayern dominated us. You had 10 shots to 9, with 4 hitting the target to our 3, congrats on your win, but most of your post is pish.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> Eithad is not a fortress outside of the prem, we've been in the comp 3 times, and never out to the group before tonight, dont be fucking silly...
> 
> You were effcient, and the better team, yes but Chelsea and Bayern dominated us. You had 10 shots to 9, with 4 hitting the target to our 3, congrats on your win, but most of your post is pish.


Stay mad. 

Not a single one of your shots were threatening and were easy picking for THE GOAT Valdes.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Not mad, just not impressed. Got beat, it happens, been beaten by better, carried on playing


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

YAYA <3


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Kinda wanted City to advance so they'd be tied up in fixture congestion by the time we played them.

That being said, IF they get Aguero back and in full fitness for the second leg they have a chance. If not they are toast and a half


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Man City were not ambitious enough, they defended well when it was 11 v. 11 but they rarely put Barca under pressure. They actually played better after the sending off, were pressing high and had some decent chances

Not surprised PSG easily turned over Leverkusen, Leverkusen are in poor form and haven't recovered from that mauling against Manchester United


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> I hope he's brought James Collins with him to play next to Kompany.


I knew it.

It takes a special kind of potato to fuck things up defensively when Kompany was that good. Demichelis is that potato.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Pretty underwhelming match. Referee stopping the game so many times on a soft touch. It wasn't a penalty but still a big mistake from Demichelis that killed the game. Kompany and Silva were great from City but they really need another quality CB that can create a real partnership with Kompany. At times it looked like he was defending by himself. I thought it was an equal game until the red card, dull performance from both teams. Can't see City coming back, they gave Barca too much space here and weren't aggressive in their pressing like they should have been, part of it can be inexperience at this stage.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We all just gonna sit here and act like Arsenal are not going to upset Bayern tomorrow?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That would mean Giroud would have to actually score goals. Pass. :kobe9


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

absolute rubbish from the ref today. every little soft foul called. then ignore the foul on navas. penalty after a foul outside the box. there's still plenty of little tricks to learn in the champions league. not breaking on an opponent is one of them. players seem to be at fault for being bigger and stronger. rubbish.

we played well i though. barca were always, always just going to pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass play ball through. and they did. we defended very well up until the red card and grafted out some decent chances. on another day they would've gone in. today just wasn't our day. out of bayern and barca, bayern are a much better team. we might have got outpassed, but i don't believe we were outplayed. really missed kun out there

tie is effectively over, but oh well. the champions league is a luxury. the league is more important.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Same should apply. Demichelis started the foul outside the box, but contact continued into the box.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Funny how Demichelis is getting all the shit when Ken Griffey Jr was 20 yards behind his defensive line playing Messi onside.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Slient Alarm said:


> Funny how Demichelis is getting all the shit when Ken Griffey Jr was 20 yards behind his defensive line playing Messi onside.


It's not easy to charge back out in a wheelchair.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

vinny stopped thinking it was a free kick to zaba. he was a monster all night.

really thinking a bunch of people in the thread didn't actually watch the game.

barca scored 2 goals from 4 shots on target, we scored 0 from 3 shots on target. sometimes they go in, other times they don't. barca hardly dismantled us, they passed the ball around a lot. they created just as many chances as we did.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> That would mean Giroud would have to actually score goals. Pass. :kobe9


It would also mean Bayern playing a team that isn't complete poverty (Assuming poverty Arsenal doesn't show up). 

I mean, Bayer Leverkusen is Bayern's most challenging opponent in the league. Leverkusen has to be one of the worst second place teams of all time, they are awful. Dortmund are even worse than they are. 

I would celebrate like no tomorrow if Bayern go out this round.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

BkB Hulk said:


> Same should apply. Demichelis started the foul outside the box, but contact continued into the box.


No it didnt he clipped him outide, he fell inside and landing on a defenders leg isnt a foul.. The answer is A.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

wkdsoul said:


> No it didnt he clipped him outide, he fell inside and landing on a defenders leg isnt a foul.. The answer is A.


Demichelis didn't clip him. He hooked around Messi and made continuous contact. It wasn't just one point where they touched.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBnv_jyeGQc

The last angle shows continued contact. Penalty imo.



Kiz said:


> vinny stopped thinking it was a free kick to zaba. he was a monster all night.
> 
> really thinking a bunch of people in the thread didn't actually watch the game.
> 
> barca scored 2 goals from 4 shots on target, we scored 0 from 3 shots on target. sometimes they go in, other times they don't. barca hardly dismantled us, they passed the ball around a lot. they created just as many chances as we did.


Do you mean free kick to Navas? Watch the game bruv. :banderas


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kiz borrowing Rush's eyes for the game :banderas


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

And the 2nd angle, 0.7-0.8secs shows messi starting to fall on the line, due to the clip, and no then further contact? 

But yes, when they change the rules of football to suit your view, you'll be correct, it was a penalty.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, navas. my bad.

a lot of people sinking the boot in but barca are still a very strong team. people seem to be listening to jose about this not being a strong barca. it is. they're clinical and don't really give you a sniff. bayern are still on another level but barca going all the way wouldn't surprise me. they had a 60 mil player sitting on the bench.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I've seen many delusional forums in my time, but I think BlueMoon takes the cake. 

Christ.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

The City/ Bayern and City/ Barca games aren't really comparable as far as "who bummed us harder" goes. Bayern can match up to City in every aspect of the game and three points were on the table.

Barca were clearly happy with holding City at arms length in the first leg, then getting shit done at the Nou Camp. They'll be absolutely delighted to have scored twice considering they never had to get out of 2nd gear.

City dug in after the first goal and that's always a fantastic sign, but if they want to become an elite team they're going to have to match that heart with a collective quality and street smarts. It's all experience, though and I'm sure they'll qualify for the competition for years to come.

I don't think Pelligrini can be too upset that Navas' playacting wasn't rewarded with a freekick just because there were soft fouls given at other times. His postmatch comments are pretty cringeworthy and he'll almost certainly be fined. He'll get over that, I'm sure. 

Not a penalty for me but at least it's close.

Lets not forget about the worst decision of the evening - Exhibit WOAT:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you can't pick and choose soft fouls though. messi got a free kick because vinny was bigger and stronger. busquets fouled navas but coming across and stopping his run. that's a foul.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fabregas so gotten to :banderas


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Kiz said:


> you can't pick and choose soft fouls though. messi got a free kick because vinny was bigger and stronger. busquets fouled navas but coming across and stopping his run. that's a foul.


I'm with you as far as consistency goes, I worded my last post poorly regarding the Navas incident. That's not a soft foul, it's a dive. You can't rely on the ref being conned. Navas realised he'd ran himself into an alley and threw himself to the floor (before clutching his knee then leaping up and tracking back as soon as he realised Barca were in.)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he was still caught by busquets


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ref was a tad inconsistent imo

if he was gonna give fouls for the shit city was giving, the least he could do was the same for barca


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

wkdsoul requiring some Anusol.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what we still have to learn is that the premier league and champions league follow two different sets of rules. you simply can't just be stronger in the game, you have to find a way to win the ball without touching the opposing player.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

City were alright. not bad not particularly good. kept Barca at bay for the most part but the second goal all but killed the tie 

Is Nastasic still injured?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal are definitely going to win this match.

I FEEL IT


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

To me it was a great game considering City had to play with 10 from 37 minutes. It was a straight red, but it was a soft pen, too close to the box... can't blame the ref for that, it was too fast... and Barce was brutally and wrongly ruled out a legal goal too (wasn't offside). What a stupid challenge that was, when on Messi is in front you should NEVER EVER have made a challenge like that, you could never get the ball, he had eye in his feet. Just goes to show how important the experience in this CL, they just don't have it. They won't beat Barca by 3 goals at Cam Nou, it's over.

Zlatan and PSG were class, they are through


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Adrien Mercier said:


> To me it was a great game considering City had to play with 10 from 37 minutes. It was a straight red, but it was a soft pen, too close to the box... can't blame the ref for that, it was too fast... and Barce was brutally and wrongly ruled out a legal goal too (wasn't offside). What a stupid challenge that was, when on Messi is in front you should NEVER EVER have made a challenge like that, you could never get the ball, he had eye in his feet. Just goes to show how important the experience in this CL, they just don't have it. They won't beat Barca by 3 goals at Cam Nou, it's over.
> 
> Zlatan and PSG were class, they are through


I read this comment on another website. 

Here









http://footyroom.com/manchester-city-0-2-barcelona-2014-02/?replytocom=592792#?replytocom=592792

So is this you Adrien Mercier?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Samoon said:


> I read this comment on another website.
> 
> Here
> 
> ...


i love you man


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i've thought for a while he's copy and pasted stuff. just never been able to find it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kiz said:


> i've thought for a while he's copy and pasted stuff. just never been able to find it.


you dont know that kiz

maybe its just the same spambot software installed on multiple computers


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

spambot obviously has the CGS spelling ability included 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Navas threw himself to the ground. It's not a penalty in any capacity. It doesn't excuse Kompany not playing to the whistle and playing 5 yards behind the rest of the line. He was every bit as culpable as Demichelis. 

Bit rich to hear him complaining afterwards when the goal was created by his mistake. 

Pellegrini's probably landed himself in it too. His comments bordered on racism.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

After all these years, you'd think that the standard of refereeing in the CL would improve but it never does. I don't know if it's deliberate or that's how it is, but every seasons in the KO stages, you just realize how unfair a competition CL really is.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Vader said:


> wkdsoul requiring some Anusol.


Yep, clearly a couple of posts back and forth with a couple of posters over the match, means butthurt.. fpalm.

Was is stated Fab, was flagged and not thingy in the center he passes too? who is offside wen the balls is played? Shit decision either, way but if the linesmans thinking that i can see it, if its Fab, terrible. great pass.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

All this ref talk :ti

Collina could have been out there reffing that game, and City would still have been outplayed and beaten.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we weren't outplayed. having a heap of the ball doesn't equal outplayed. we had just as many chances, on another day we could've scored 2, kept them to nothing and then suddenly it's a masterful city performance.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Samoon said:


> I read this comment on another website.
> 
> Here
> 
> ...


:banderas brilliant


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

:ti :ti :ti

Valdes the best keeper in the world. I love coming to this website for a good laugh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Enjoy your entry to the WOAT Club.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Manchester United?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Destiny said:


> BOMB!


Weak foot n all


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

"My week foot? There is no weak foot" - Zlatan


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

People saying we were outplayed when we have better clear cut chances than Barcelona and absolutely negated their midfield. Restricted to long shots and scored through a penalty and Alves caught us out when we were pinning Barcelona into their half trying to score.

Navas was fouled but unfortunately that's football - the referee was shit for both teams. Definitely a red card but all these media hype that City were outplayed is just retarded.




Irish Jet said:


> Pellegrini's probably landed himself in it too. His comments bordered on racism.



Genuinely the most pathetic thing I have EVER heard lmao. No doubt Pellegrini is in trouble for his comments but racism? Saying a ref from the Swedish league with no massive matches is racism? I can't even post a laughing gif because that's how funny this is.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pelle's comments were really sour. Thought he was above that tbh. The ref has done plenty of big Champions League matches before too. Plus he's a millionaire so like he gives a fuck what some manager who owns even less wealth than he does thinks of him.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Kiz said:


> i've thought for a while he's copy and pasted stuff. just never been able to find it.


Same here. Though never been fussed to find it. From his English you could notice some difference time to time. The real Mercier is the spambot.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pellegrini is a cunt in the highest order. 

He can't take it anymore lol, he just can't beat Barca and now has to resort to letting his rage out on the refs. 

*In his past 13 matches against Barca he has 11 losses, 2 draws and 0 wins. *

Stay bitter cunt.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> Genuinely the most pathetic thing I have EVER heard lmao. No doubt Pellegrini is in trouble for his comments but racism? Saying a ref from the Swedish league with no massive matches is racism? I can't even post a laughing gif because that's how funny this is.


It's the nationality equivalent.

Saying people can't be good referee's because they're Swedish is extremely insulting, as if it has any bearing on his ability at all. Who the fuck is he to say who's entitled to referee games?

But yeah, let's get rid of the refs from the smaller poverty leagues, because they're not worth it. Fuck it let's get rid of their teams too. We can just have Barca against Bayern every year and have Howard Webb as the ref, because he's English, and therefore doesn't make mistakes.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> It's the nationality equivalent.
> 
> Saying people can't be good referee's because they're Swedish is extremely insulting, as if it has any bearing on his ability at all. Who the fuck is he to say who's entitled to referee games?
> 
> But yeah, let's get rid of the refs from the smaller poverty leagues, because they're not worth it. Fuck it let's get rid of their teams too. We can just have Barca against Bayern every year and have Howard Webb as the ref, because he's English, and therefore doesn't make mistakes.


LMFAO WHAT?

When was it ever implied Swedish can't be good refs because of their race? He said for THIS match a referee from a league with bigger teams and more experience in big clashes like this should have been needed.

Why am I not surprised you're a United fan twisting the actually point of the statements by Pellegrini? fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> LMFAO WHAT?
> 
> When was it ever implied Swedish can't be good refs because of their race? He said for THIS match a referee from a league with bigger teams and more experience in big clashes like this should have been needed.
> 
> Why am I not surprised you're a United fan twisting the actually point of the statements by Pellegrini? fpalm


You do realise Swedish referees are generally Swedish right? So by dismissing their league, he's dismissing Swedish referees in General, which he has absolutely no right to do. It's a fucking absurd statement by Pellegrini to imply he's not up to it because of where he's from. They could have the best referees in the league for all he fucking knows. It's not like the standards throughout Europe from these "experienced" referees are so high that Sweden somehow can't compete. Refereeing throughout Europe is generally pretty terrible and last night was not even close to being a good example of that.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> You do realise Swedish referees are generally Swedish right? So by dismissing their league, he's dismissing Swedish referees in General, which he has absolutely no right to do. It's a fucking absurd statement by Pellegrini to imply he's not up to it because of where he's from. They could have the best referees in the league for all he fucking knows. It's not like the standards throughout Europe from these "experienced" referees are so high that Sweden somehow can't compete. Refereeing throughout Europe is generally pretty terrible and last night was not even close to being a good example of that.


Not agreeing with Pellers. His comments were out of line and I thought he was above it. The referee was shoddy, but not completely against City. It went either way.

But to try and imply racism because he slated the league and experience of where the ref came from is ridiculous.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Cant't believe Pellegrini's comments. What an absolute idiot. The foul on Navas before the penalty should've been given and was crucial in the context of the match, but fuck man. Way to go overboard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


>


THE GOAT. 

Can't wait until he is fed up with a boring league and decides to leave.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Uh, that happened 2 years ago.

#uptodate


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pelle conveniently overlooking the shocking offside decision too.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Uh, that happened 2 years ago.
> 
> #uptodate


Wut. 

It's the most competitive league in the world at the moment,


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

But I said 2 years ago.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Somebody needs to tell Pep to get with the times. Possession is old news.

Pace and counter-attacking is where it's at right now :sturridge (plz somebody add the Raheem smiley my GAWD this place continues to WOAT smileywise)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I've studied Pep's footballing philosophy, I know what he desires in his teams and what he embraces upon them. 

Bayern won't be a long-term stop for him. There is very little room for growth and development. Not to mention they are monopolizing german football. He will grow bored very quickly.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pep should manage Hyde in the conference, 1 win all season so plenty of growth to happen with them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hope the Arsenal fans are ready to GOAT.

I've said it all along, they can win his tie.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

EGame said:


> I've studied Pep's footballing philosophy, I know what he desires in his teams and what he embraces upon them.
> 
> Bayern won't be a long-term stop for him. There is very little room for growth and development. Not to mention they are monopolizing german football. He will grow bored very quickly.


He won't get bored with 15 million a year to just coach


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Resting Giroud for that huge game with Sunderland like a boss.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This seems like the type of game that Giroud would do well in. 

Risky as fuck from Wenger.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Resting Giroud for that huge game with Sunderland like a boss.


Have you seen him lately? He's been pathetic. 

Obviously haven't seen enough of Sanogo to be excited about this, but I'm obviously intrigued. Very happy Ox is in the lineup. A player like him needs to break out if we are going to achieve. Rosicky is solid but is what he is.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Kiz said:


> he was still caught by busquets


I still don't see it. Maybe he'd have gotten it if not for his reaction. Who knows?

Arsenal. Adrian Mercier. Kaka - Balotelli - Taraabt.

:banderas


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm honestly starting to think Arsenal will win this. Disappointed Ribery can't be back but Sanogo in a big champions league game could be fun to see. Would be quite nice if he chose tonight to silence the jokes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

He's not starting sanogo is he? :wenger


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Same with City for this. Want Arse through so they have a nice big fixture congestion


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Also want arsenal since we might be them if we draw them, that's if we get past the greeks of course :moyes4


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I keep forgetting United are in the CL :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Indeed our last outing for about 6 years.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Wooooo let's go Arsenal. 

Knock these chokers out.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Arsenal are undefeated in all matches they've played Yaya Sanogo, i'd be terrified if I was a Bayern fan.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Numberwang said:


> Arsenal are undefeated in all matches they've played Yaya Sanogo, i'd be terrified if I was a Bayern fan.


lol'd. 

Really hope Boateng and Dante activate potato mode tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Did a pep team get beat last time he was at the emirates?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AW YEAH ARSENAL GLAZING DAT ASS EARLY ON.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The pace of this match is fucking nuts


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK YOU BAYERN FUCK YOUUUUUU

PENALTYYYYYY


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

EGame said:


> Really hope Boateng and Dante activate potato mode tonight.


looks like it.

fucking hell ozil :ti


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ARSENAL GOING IN DRY

LOLOZIL PATHETIC


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?

OZIL YOU FUCKING POTATO


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

POTATO ozil.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ozil :lmao

What a bottling cunt. Needs to man the fuck up. Been such a let down recently...


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I will never understand why people just don't smash penners in. Such a soft hit.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

surely players realise by now that if you are walking up to take a penalty you're never going to get much power on then and therefore make a save much easier


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Aim to break the fucking net.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Marty Feldman made a right balls out of that penalty :lmao.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

strutting up for a pen against neur, £42million ladies and gents. wenger bought him for situations just like that and he fluffs it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ozil is such a big game flop. 

More than any other player I know. 

Wenger is a fucking potato for not letting Cazorla take penalty kicks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Everyone wants to be like THE DROG, but they can never be.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bayern not looking great atm, Egame could be right about them.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Arsenal have gone so flat since the miss. Fuck you Ozil.

In his defence he did incredibly well to win the penalty.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal are looking deflated. 

All because of that goddam penalty miss. My god I cannot believe how awful from Ozil that was.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful penalty win but the execution was just piss poor. Straight down the middle and even stuttered on the approach.. Pick a corner and smash it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO David Alaba aka Tyler The Creator should stick to hip-hop rather than defending.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So tell us more about how Valdes is better than Neuer...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Monreal.

RIP Arsenal. It was a noble effort.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's all falling apart for Arsenal here. 

inb4 they score.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Is muller not a regular for bayern now? they miss ribery also.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FFS. 

This is bullshit. 

Arsenal are falling to pieces.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao fucking wow


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's over. 

Good try Arsenal. 

Tie over.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

LOOOL!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Monreal!! egame and jet called it.

UEFA against the prem, rise dark chelsea and dark United.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Been saying this for ages, but CHEZZERS is a liability when Arsenal really need him to perform. Such an overrated keeper. Yeah he was sold short, but don't get yourself sent off! Did the same for Poland at the Euros and it fucked them up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lolenglish teams. Fuck having 11 players against world class teams.

Monreal, just LOL at that guy and anyone who didn't see that coming. Should have brought on Vermaelen.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Get in.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMFFFFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG 

TYLER THE CREATOR IS COMPLETE SHIT

Fucking lol, he's been terrible.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

potato everywhere


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Another shocking pen :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol another missed penalty

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure if CL last 16 or Sunderland-United.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lmao

OH MY GOD

What a bunch of bottling fucks in this game


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arsenal to score right on half time please :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You can smell the German bottling in this game. A very pungent odor.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> You can smell the German bottling in this game. A very pungent odor.


Joel are you ready for a ref to screw the chelsea boys?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

New around here,im the only one watching de madrid-milan match?

Looks like im missing a fun game...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pep should get muller on.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Arsenal should really try and target Boateng to try and even it up, he's had a booking and another borderline foul. Refs tend to get eager to even things up, especially for home teams.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Liam Miller said:


> Pep should get muller on.


Why? Pep should spare the world from seeing his hideous mug on TV. 

I'm praying for Arsenal right now. A victory for them looks to be in the cards, from a fate perspective at least.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Ozil really is pish in big games.

Arsenal need Chamberlain running at the Bayern centre backs, easiest way through them. Might get Boateng off while they're at it.

Side question; Who is the classic big-man-knocking-on-long-balls-to-small-guy strikeforce? I was tyring to make a point and I can only think of Heskey-Owen.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't watch the Bayernliga, so I don't know, but do Bayern play similar to this every week?

They are barely breaking down Arsenal AT ALL, just some shitty crosses to the back post except for one good Robben through ball and the pelanty.

I thought they would be more impressive than this.



Curry said:


> Side question; Who is the classic big-man-knocking-on-long-balls-to-small-guy strikeforce? I was tyring to make a point and I can only think of Heskey-Owen.


Robbie Keane and Niall Quinn


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Liam Miller said:


> Joel are you ready for a ref to screw the chelsea boys?


Nah, we're CLEAN AND HONEST, the ref will love us.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Ozil should have been sacrificed instead of cazorla


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Galatasaray to win it all \o/


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sanogo is a textbook works hard donkey.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Nah, we're CLEAN AND HONEST, the ref will love us.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Quinn/Phillips was another GOAT strike force.

And KOLLER/BAROS


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Sanogo is a textbook works hard donkey.*


:welbeck


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

PEP READ MY FUCKING POST THE CUNT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How the hell is Ozil still on the pitch? 

He's basically playing for Bayern at this point.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Fuck you Kroos ;C


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tie over.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kroos is fucking awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a finish. By far the best player on the pitch.

Can't wait to see him under Moyes...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Another goal and it's all hope lost.

For someone who is supposed to be core of the team Ozil has a piss poor attitude. No pride at all shown here. 

No surprise with that Madrid background.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lazy prick is that ozil.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JESUS CHRIST WENGER DO SOMETHING FOR FUCKS SAKE. 

Take Ozil off and bring on Rosicky. 

Jesus christ. This will be slaughter.


----------



## CFC (Mar 24, 2006)

Decent game for the neutral this. I was rooting for Arsenal but after the red card it was only going to go one way. I think Bayern will snatch another before full time.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh great, shitface on.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

loling @ Bayern 

carbon copying Barca. 

Bunch of fucking twats.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Özil to compete in the whole 90 minutes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ozil with a literal 0/10 performance yet he is still on the pitch. 

What the fuck is Wenger thinking?


----------



## CFC (Mar 24, 2006)

Robben is on fire tonight. I'm surprised he hasn't scored.

As for Ozil, he has been absolutely dreadful. Not worth the fee paid in my opinion.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Costa gol...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL at three CL ties already over and done with.

WOAT competition


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chelsea has been left to clean up the Prem's shit in Europe again. No biggie :draper2


----------



## CFC (Mar 24, 2006)

And there is the second. Knew it was coming. Tie well and truly over/


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That goals on Wilshere, rushed and wasted a free kick and Arsenal were out of shape for the first time and immediately killed off. Stupid.


----------



## CFC (Mar 24, 2006)

Joel said:


> Chelsea has been left to clean up the Prem's shit in Europe again. No biggie :draper2


They did get the easiest tie to be fair.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Chelsea has been left to clean up the Prem's shit in Europe again. No biggie :draper2


:moyes4


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, the away teams have been killing it in the four matches so far. Looks like it'll continue next week since all four of the away teams are the odds on favorite for their respective matches. (Dortmund, Real, Chelsea & Utd)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Chelsea will get smashed by Drogba and Galatasaray so the pride of England rests on the shoulders of Davey Moyes. 

Save us Dave.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not a single fucking goal from the home teams. Pathetic.

Another streak for Moyes to break.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

CFC said:


> They did get the easiest tie to be fair.


Prepare to applaud DROGGOAT's goal in Stamford since you love him so much. :banderas


----------



## CFC (Mar 24, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Wow, the away teams have been killing it in the four matches so far. Looks like it'll continue next week since all four of the away teams are the odds on favorite for their respective matches. (Dortmund, Real, Chelsea & Utd)



Hell knows why Utd are favourites for any match at the moment.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

The mere sight of Pep disgusts me. Overrated pretty boy who has had everything handed to him by the clubs he manages and especially UEFA refs. 

The selection of Ozil for the penalty was ridiculous. He had one of the worst efforts I've ever seen there against Marseille and he gets picked AGAIN?!?! Pathetic.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh well, there goes that tie as well. So many WOAT home sides in the Champions League.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Champions League doesn't even deserve Liverpool's presence tbhendo

Some of these teams need to up their games for next season


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Brickhouse said:


> The mere sight of Pep disgusts me. Overrated pretty boy who has had everything handed to him by the clubs he manages and especially UEFA refs.
> 
> The selection of Ozil for the penalty was ridiculous. He had one of the worst efforts I've ever seen there against Marseille and he gets picked AGAIN?!?! Pathetic.


Pep overrated? LMAO 

He hasn't done anything to warrant himself being overrated.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jamie Carragher being an embarrassment as usual.



Masquerade said:


> Prepare to applaud DROGGOAT's goal in Stamford since you love him so much. :banderas


We'll be 5-0 up by then, so we will cheer that goal like crazy.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Brickhouse said:


> The mere sight of Pep disgusts me. Overrated pretty boy who has had everything handed to him by the clubs he manages and especially *UEFA refs.*
> 
> The selection of Ozil for the penalty was ridiculous. He had one of the worst efforts I've ever seen there against Marseille and he gets picked AGAIN?!?! Pathetic.


It is not Pep, it is Barcelona. Get your facts straight. 
Ozil throwing the match has nothing to do with Pep.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, Arsenal had a great start, but the missed pen and the red card killed all momentum. 

Im not going to bash Ozil too much, but you should never shoot against a guy that knows your pens. And you cant really do much with 10 players against a ball hogging team like Bayern.


That being said, Low should be sacked immediately if he starts Ozil and not Kroos.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Shame it had to happen like that, Arsenal were right in it for 20 minutes. Garbage from Monreal and Szczesny and that's all she wrote.

Would have hauled Ozil off as soon as he stopped tracking runs. It's already been said but that was absolutely piss poor from him. 

Kroos along with everybody that enjoyed a spell on the Bayern right side were really on point. Neuer was excellent when Arsenal were able to offer a threat, too.

I wouldn't expect Bayern to be as complacent as they were in the second-leg last year so it's looking pretty grim once gain for Arsenal.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Arsenal were great in the first 20 minutes, the penalty killed all the momentum they built. They also had two clear chances besides the penalty. Wenger knows he's going to defend for the rest of the game after the red card, why Ozil is still on the pitch instead of Cazorla who can actually help his LB? 

Next week we're against DroGOAT, don't know how I feel about it :mark: :terry1 Hopefully we close it there so the game at the Bridge can be King Didier Appreciation Night.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Brickhouse said:


> The mere sight of Pep disgusts me. Overrated pretty boy who has had everything handed to him by the clubs he manages and especially UEFA refs.


Come on man!

He's inherited a great situation at Bayern but he turned Barca's players into top players and the best team in Europe, winning the Champions League twice in three seasons. They weren't doing that before he came in even with Xavi, Iniesta, Villa, Messi, Puyol, Alves, Eto'o & Co.

He transformed Barca and those players. He inherited a good squad but took them to a whole other level.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Never fails me how many idiots dismiss the wonders Pep performed at Barca. 

Brought this up a few times but Arsenal get raped down their left side everytime Monreal plays LB instead of Gibbs. Wenger has managed Ozil really badly. He looks tanked in every match from the first minute. No coincidence that every club manager who got the best out of him barely ever played him for 90 minutes because he's the most unfit football player in the world. Yet Wenger still plays him 90 minutes time and time again even in matches where he's no use like tonight. He needs a long rest quite frankly and Arsenal had chances to rest him with Rosicky and/or Ox on the bench while he's out there being a total waste of space. Thought Fabianski performed better than Woj has lately between tonight and the Liverpool Cup match too. 

Atletico beating AC away even with a depleted squad and in terrible form :lel*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brickhouse gonna brickhouse. 

Arsenal will win the second leg tbh. One way or another they will win it. However Bayern will still go through.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Wenger criticizing Ozil for the penalty lol. 

Doesn't surprise me, well deserved. Ozil doesn't show up to big games and has a toxic attitude, it was seen in Madrid and it's seen here. He isn't reliable with that attitude and can't be the hub of a team, he just doesn't have the mentality. 

I can see him developing a reputation like Tevez eventually if he doesn't change his shit attitude.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's amusing how everyone thinks EGame is a shit fitba poster yet he's called Arsenal's season to a tee this season.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at Peps English dramatically improve throughout that interview, seemed to be struggling at the start before it comes back to him. :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *It's amusing how everyone thinks EGame is a shit fitba poster yet he's called Arsenal's season to a tee this season.*


:stuff

Anyone who has watched Ozil should know that tho. You can just tell from the way that Wengy manages him that he has no idea.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I voted EGame best sports + fitba poster.

Real recognize real :jordan2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *It's amusing how everyone thinks EGame is a shit fitba poster yet he's called Arsenal's season to a tee this season.*


Calling Arsenal to collapse around February? What a prediction 

Up there with Kiz, Mozza and Andre preseason prediction that Moyes would be shite.

:hayden3


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DA said:


> Calling Arsenal to collapse around February? What a prediction
> 
> Up there with Kiz, Mozza and Andre preseason prediction that Moyes would be shite.
> 
> :hayden3


You WOAT. 

When Arsenal signed Ozil, Arsenal fans were jerking themselves and the rest of the PL supporters were jerking themselves with their tears because they wanted him too. 

I clearly stated the day he was signed that he was a big game flop and a player who burns out easily and can't play a full 90 minutes, on to get VERBALLY ABUSED

Maybe if Wenger took my advice he wouldn't have made Ozil the core hub of his team and completely derail the team in big matches.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*In fairness the evidence for Ozil was there from Madrid. His performances have been embarrassing no matter which way you spin it but Wenger hasn't managed him well either. Still would have took him at Utd over Rooney but not over Mata.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it's time to get rid of the second round stage altogether, too many teams out of their depth, too many ties over at the first hurdle. Just give a crap load of co-efficient points and 2nd place trophies to the runners up of each group and jump straight to the Quarter Finals. Europa League would feature more quality and CL Group Stages and knockout would have more urgency and excitement.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Wenger deserves a slap for keeping ozil on the pitch for 90 minutes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Didn't everyone on here still write off arsenal even after they signed ozil and hit form or was that just a collective trolljob on brickhouse?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Very few teams achieve success without a couple of warriors on the team and in that department Arsenal are seriously lacking. Ozil was never going to be of service in that regard, they'd need someone reminiscent of Viera to try and overcome their psychological weaknesses.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Toni Kroos is a player. I'll cry if he goes to Man Utd.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Saint Dick said:


> Toni Kroos is a player. I'll cry if he goes to Man Utd.


So will i, from my penis.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Saint Dick said:


> *Toni Kroos is a player*. I'll cry if he goes to Man Utd.


Sounds legit.

:chrisholly


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Saint Dick said:


> Toni Kroos is a player.


Martin Keown?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Kroos ain't that great.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *It's amusing how everyone thinks EGame is a shit fitba poster yet he's called Arsenal's season to a tee this season.*


I don't really think he's a 'shit' fitba poster. I think he's a decent poster if he wants to be serious. 



Saint Dick said:


> Toni Kroos is a player. I'll cry if he goes to Man Utd.


To think this is the same player that Bayern are even facing problems offering a new deal.. :hayden3 I'd take him in the blink of an eye.



Liam Miller said:


> So will i, from my penis.


:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Numberwang said:


> Martin Keown?


That name brings back memories. :lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

a few thoughts on tonight:

Wenger deserves a slap for keeping ozil on the pitch for 90 minutes. 

Ozil with a literal 0/10 performance yet he is still on the pitch. What the fuck is Wenger thinking?

Toni Kroos is a player. I'll cry if he goes to Man Utd.

LOL at three CL ties already over and done with.

WOAT competition

Chelsea has been left to clean up the Prem's shit in Europe again. No biggie :draper2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A very well thought out post, Redead.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

a few thoughts on tonight:

Wenger deserves a slap for keeping ozil on the pitch for 90 minutes. 

Ozil with a literal 0/10 performance yet he is still on the pitch. What the fuck is Wenger thinking?

Toni Kroos is a player. I'll cry if he goes to Man Utd.

LOL at three CL ties already over and done with.

WOAT competition

Chelsea has been left to clean up the Prem's shit in Europe again. No biggie :draper2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I heard Malaga retired number 22.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Brickhouse said:


> The mere sight of Pep disgusts me. Overrated pretty boy who has had everything handed to him by the clubs he manages and especially UEFA refs.


funny, seeing as a few days ago...



Brickhouse said:


> LFC fans whining is quite precious to me.
> 
> The more deserving team went through today.


:banderas oh brickhouse, could you be a bigger muppet?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay, I've tried to defend Ozil before because he is my favorite player but this is absolutely atrocious.

Wenger, bench his fucking ass PLEASE. Until this cunt wants to turn up like he did for Madrid for multiple fucking seasons, bench him. I don't even care anymore.

To preform that bad in Europe's biggest competition is simply unacceptable. Play Gnabry over him, I don't fucking care.

I knew we would lose to Bayern anyway so I'm not pissed about the score line, but Jesus Christ come on man.

The one time Wenger decides to splash cash on someone world class, he ends up flopping game after game after game.

Are ArsenaLOL really this unlucky? Are we all just fucking shit? I can't tell anymore. 

I'm contemplating changing my avatar because he is pissing me off too much.

Bench him.

/rage


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's not unlucky. He's never been able to play ninety minutes, let alone ninety minutes game after game after game after game. Now he's buggered. Bug-eyed too, but mainly buggered.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

General Aladeen said:


> Okay, I've tried to defend Ozil before because he is my favorite player but this is absolutely atrocious.
> 
> Wenger, bench his fucking ass PLEASE. *Until this cunt wants to turn up like he did for Madrid for multiple fucking seasons*, bench him. I don't even care anymore.
> 
> ...


U wot m8? 

Madrid is where he earned his reputation for being a big game flop.

Only thing is it wasn't so evident because Madrid had other world class midfielders who could cover up for his flopping, while Arsenal don't.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i recall one game where ozil played like 120 minutes and bossed the fuck out of barca

once

cant even remember which game it was though


its a shame, i was hoping wenger would take his game to the next level and improve his fitness


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ozil's always been lazy, he's continually gone missing in big games, it's what he does. he had that reputation well before moving to arsenal.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Rush said:


> funny, seeing as a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas oh brickhouse, could you be a bigger muppet?


Uh, I didn't say the refs changed the needle in the contest. It wasn't a terribly unfair red card and Arsenal is not competing against Bayern with 10 players. 

Pep was absolutely UEFA's boy toy at Barca. For those who think UEFA just loves that club, the favouritism seemed especially egregious from 2008-12 (second leg at Chelsea in '09, the RVP travesty in '11, etc.) I expect even better treatment for Bayern with him there.

Always delicious to see enduring bitterness over a good Gunner win, though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just saw the red card. not a red at all. robben takes it wide and it'd be difficult for him to get to it, it's a pen and a yellow, not a red.

that's all i've seen tho.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kroos' goal :banderas.

Don't have much to say except Lolzil's penalty was terrible. He has a whole has been terrible in recent months.

By this time next week one English club will be realistically through to the QF. 

And it's going to be Moyes and his boys. Gonna spank them Greek boys with a 4-4-fucking-2 with Mata wide right, and Tom Cleverley putting on a world class performance. :moyes2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Apparently Wengy refused to shake hands with Pep, after the game. 

Lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if this was maureen there would riots online

when jose plays defensive and acts like an asshole, its the end of the universe.

meanwhile over the last few days, pelle parked the bus, insulted the ref and uefa, and wenger did diving motions in front of robben and refused to shake pep's hand

but of course, nobody is ever gonna talk about those guys. because apparently they have #class or something


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

^Because Mou is always the bad guy.






















General Aladeen said:


> Okay, I've tried to defend Ozil before because he is my favorite player but this is absolutely atrocious.
> 
> Wenger, bench his fucking ass PLEASE. Until this cunt wants to turn up like he did for Madrid for multiple fucking seasons, bench him. I don't even care anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't see why Arsenal fans are so upset, you all knew you were going to lose and 2-0 is not so bad if you think about it. I expected u all to get trashed. I think Milan fans should be upset :/, we dominated most of the game but courtois was too good. And this is probably Milan's best game under Seedorf.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Game was very exciting for sure. Not very happy with how Bayern played. The first 20 minutes of Arsenal thrust was fine. We're used to it, but we definitely should've shifted gears after gaining the one man advantage. Would've been the perfect time to bring on Bastian.

Having said that, the subs were very efficient. Rafinha allowed Lahm to get into the centre and deliver two assists. Muller is self explanatory and Pizza made it a hassle for the defenders to mark the players out.

Ozil was truly terrible. A lot of the blame rests on him, but Wenger's management of him has been a travesty as well. If Mou, a manager that couldn't fit JUAN MATA into the team was capable of effectively implementing Ozil as one of his key ingredients in his title winning Madrid, then why can't Wenger?

Kroos, Lahm and Neuer were the best players on the pitch by a large margin although Per was incredible defensively and protected his team from going 4 or 5 down. Gotze and Robben weren't at their best but could still penetrate well.

Truly one of the less impressive Bayern performance of the season. Can't see us approaching the second leg with the same blase attitude, but if we do, Arsenal are in with a chance.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kiz said:


> *ozil's always been lazy,* he's continually gone missing in big games, it's what he does. he had that reputation well before moving to arsenal.












:draper2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's a blatant red. Not even because he's last man. If a player goes in the way Szczesny does on the halfway line and mistimes it it's a red card. He goes in with two feet high and catches him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> It's a blatant red. Not even because he's last man. If a player goes in the way Szczesny does on the halfway line and mistimes it it's a red card. He goes in with two feet high and catches him.


Yep. He's lucky he'll probably only get the one game ban.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rush said:


> :draper2


very run, many endurance, wow


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Wenger's management in the CL has always been POTATOES. And his managing this season continues to be POTATOES. Ozil plays 90 mins of every game; Cazorla was ill yet started. Podolski never gets a look in. Hey, how's this for a stat - the last 4 games against 'Pool, United, 'Pool, and Bayern - we've won only ONE and that was when Podolski f'kin started and f'kin scored too. Yes, yes, I speak of Podolski a lot but when he's the ONLY f'kin goalscorer in our team, what do you expect?

The Ozil situation is getting really negative and sour amongst Arsenal supporters. Ugh... He was poor after the penalty miss yesterday, but when he has potatoes surrounding him, I won't blame him solely. This season we've stopped believing in goalscorers. The directness of the last two seasons has been replaced by the tika-taka DAT PASSING TROPHY of 2008 - 2011.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

ReDREDD said:


> a few thoughts on tonight:
> 
> Wenger deserves a slap for keeping ozil on the pitch for 90 minutes.
> 
> ...





BkB Hulk said:


> a few thoughts on tonight:
> 
> Wenger deserves a slap for keeping ozil on the pitch for 90 minutes.
> 
> ...


What a great day for duplicity! :agree:

Clinical and efficient performance from Bayern. Arsenal going down to ten men was no doubt going to make it incredibly difficult to contain and withstand Bayern's onslaught, and so it proved. Two classy goals, and really barring an incredible performance from Arsenal in Munich it's going to be hard to see how they can salvage the tie. Thought Kroos looked incredibly classy on the ball, and without being cliche he's the sort of player you wish United were looking to sign. Ozil's penalty given the situation was pitiful, and he sorely looks like he needs a break instead of playing 90 minutes every game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

f'kin


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chelsea will make it to the semis of the CL, unless they come up against GOAT ZLATAN. In such a case, Chelsea can eat a humble pie because nobody out-GOATS the GOATEST GOAT of all time. I'd fancy Chelsea against Bayern and Barca. It's the "lesser" teams that stand a chance against Chelsea, but in big games, there is nobody better than Mourinho. I'm hoping to see Madrid/Chelsea in the QFs. #MouBackAtMadrid

Also, I think United will fair well in the CL. After the POVERTY show by Arsenlol and Chokechester City, the pride of the Premier League lies in the hands of David Moyes! #SaveUsMoyes


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

please stop posting.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

Both English sides got taught a lesson tbf, but fucking Chelsea and Man U with the easy ties :moyes8


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Razor King said:


> It's the "lesser" teams that stand a chance against Chelsea, but in big games, there is nobody better than Mourinho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> Both English sides got taught a lesson tbf, *but fucking Chelsea and Man U with the easy ties :moyes8*


Well that is one of the pros for finishing first in your group.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


>


UEFALONA, UEFAMUNICH :abed

<hides>

:jose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Well that is one of the pros for finishing first in your group.


yeah, well


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

Joel said:


> Well that is one of the pros for finishing first in your group.


Chelsea and United had a stroll in the park group wise compared to Arsenal and City TBFFFF

I'd never seen an easier group in history than Chelsea's.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> Chelsea and United had a stroll in the park group wise compared to Arsenal and City TBFFFF
> 
> I'd never seen an easier group in history than Chelsea's.


Well that is one of the pros for doing so well in the competition for so many years.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chelsea always get the wank groups tho tbf, been happening for years

DAT CONSPIRACY

UEFALSEA

:bron4


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, tell Joel more about that Shakhtar & Juventus group :homer2 

it's true the rest of the time though


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently barca have actually been charged with tax fraud over the neymar signing

tut tut


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

we'll make that year the exception 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

United always gets the dead easy groups. Next year will be different though :moyes2

Arsenal usually get a completely shit group too, so this year was nice to see a change.

City need to just keep grafting so they can get into Pot 1.

Our groups are usually moderate.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

any club reaching the QF's will have a tough tie this season. Unless ofcourse they get :moyes6


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah ive never seen a team with easier groups than united

and its gonna continue next year, no groups easier than dem europa league groups :moyes2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*We aren't qualifying for Europa League :hayden3*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> if this was maureen there would riots online
> 
> when jose plays defensive and acts like an asshole, its the end of the universe.
> 
> ...


Actually, Pelle has damaged his reputation by his comments. 

Wenger's reputation has been on the decline for years now. 

Obviously Wenger was pissed at Pep for the way he conducted himself when Arsenal fell apart. Pep was relentless lol yelling at his players to hammer Arsenal and bringing on all his strikers. 

Pep is a natural born winner, he does anything necessary to win even if he comes of as a psychopath sometimes. Wenger doesn't have that sort of mentality.

Also, has Wenger fallen out with both Giroud and Podolski? Lmao if true.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Random chat but does anyone remember the deportivo vs milan tie back in maybe 04? some epic two legger that was, don't see much of that anymore.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

We've announced an american pre season already, better hope we dont have to play in the europa league qualifying rounds :moyes5


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

C'MON BABY!


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Juve up 1-0 :Tevez It sucks when I get excited and then realize my team is playing in the Europa League...


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

You know it's a European game when Tevez can't score and the whole team keep wasting valuable chances. They need to bury this tie in the next 20 minutes.


Now needing the ref's help to close out a win in the home tie of the first proper round of the competition. This has been shameful.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

PABLO DANI OSVALDO ON DEBUT

PAUL GOATBA

EUROPA LEAGUE!


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Saint Dick said:


> PABLO DANI OSVALDO ON DEBUT
> 
> PAUL GOATBA
> 
> EUROPA LEAGUE!


Osvaldo has already played a couple games but this was his first start and a good one at that. 

Pogba needs no explanation. Just GOAT.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Squeege said:


> Osvaldo has already played a couple games but this was his first start and a good one at that.
> 
> Pogba needs no explanation. Just GOAT.


Yeah, full debut is what I meant. Ogbonna was awful today.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I dunno if anyone's watching Ajax and Salzburg but Soriano scored from the half way line.

https://vine.co/v/MZQDB0UwnaX


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

ArnoldTricky said:


> I dunno if anyone's watching Ajax and Salzburg but Soriano scored from the half way line.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/MZQDB0UwnaX


Me and a mate have been watching him for a few years now- no idea why a bigger club hasn't taken a gamble with him. When I say bigger I'm talking a West Brom or a Norwich for a small fee and wage.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Saint Dick said:


> Yeah, full debut is what I meant. Ogbonna was awful today.


TBF Ogbonna has been awful most of the starts he's gotten. It really sucks because I had high hopes for him coming into the season and you can see that there is talent there but it's really not worth the lapses in concentration he has. I'd much rather play Bonucci and that says ALOT (even though I feel Bonucci has improved hugely over the last couple years under Conte). Juve need to start looking into another quality CB with Barzagli getting up there in age and Bonucci just being extremely error prone. I like Caceres but he's another one that's good for 1 catastrophic error per game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pellegrini under investigation from UEFA.

I hope he gets BANNED for the second leg so he can sit in the stands and watch his team get DISEMBOWELED.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Surprise, Surprise. Someone says something bad regarding UEFAlona and they get investigated. Let's not investigate things like this though...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Squeege said:


> Surprise, Surprise. Someone says something bad regarding UEFAlona and they get investigated. Let's not investigate things like this though...


^^^

One of the stupidest posts I have ever seen. 

Time for you to hit the log out button.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Pellegrini deserves everything he gets for what he said. He went way too far. You can't question a ref's integrity, and at the lengths he did too, bringing his nationality into it. It was so so stupid and inevitable he'd be getting done by Uefa for what he said, and rightly so.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wenger saying that Robben made the most out of the tackle made me angry the most. Was Robben only allowed to feel the pain of Szczesny flying into his shin if it snapped?

Too much sweet potato pie from those CL post match interviews.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> Actually, Pelle has damaged his reputation by his comments.
> 
> Wenger's reputation has been on the decline for years now.
> 
> ...


yes, pep brought on strikers to try and win the game as decisively as possible

what a bastard


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gonna be a bit embarrassing for barca when brian kidd masterminds a 3-0 victory with a kun hat trick, and big game javi garcia holding it down in the midfield.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WOOLCOCK said:


> What a great day for duplicity! :agree:
> 
> Clinical and efficient performance from Bayern. Arsenal going down to ten men was no doubt going to make it incredibly difficult to contain and withstand Bayern's onslaught, and so it proved. Two classy goals, and really barring an incredible performance from Arsenal in Munich it's going to be hard to see how they can salvage the tie. Thought Kroos looked incredibly classy on the ball, and without being cliche he's the sort of player you wish United were looking to sign. Ozil's penalty given the situation was pitiful, and he sorely looks like he needs a break instead of playing 90 minutes every game.


Um.



Adrien Mercier said:


> What a great day for duplicity! :agree:
> 
> Clinical and efficient performance from Bayern. Arsenal going down to ten men was no doubt going to make it incredibly difficult to contain and withstand Bayern's onslaught, and so it proved. Two classy goals, and really barring an incredible performance from Arsenal in Munich it's going to be hard to see how they can salvage the tie. Thought Kroos looked incredibly classy on the ball, and without being cliche he's the sort of player you wish United were looking to sign. Ozil's penalty given the situation was pitiful, and he sorely looks like he needs a break instead of playing 90 minutes every game.


Pls ban WOOLCOCK, Joel. I would, but this isn't my section.



Squeege said:


> Surprise, Surprise. Someone says something bad regarding UEFAlona and they get investigated. Let's not investigate things like this though...


I would have expected the ref to be more biased if his name was UEFAlona.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Pellegrini will definitely get a minimum game ban, maybe even more...and he deserves it honestly. Klopp got I think 2 games for going apeshit on the 4th official, I think what Pellegrini did was worse

Anyway I think all 4 CL ties which have been played are pretty much over, even the Atleti-Milan match, Milan missed their opportunity. 

As for the Europa League yesterday, I was impressed with how Swansea played against Napoli but they really needed to get a victory I feel to have a chance to eliminate them. The Europa League fixtures so far have been much more competitive


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Hajduk1911 said:


> The Europa League fixtures so far have been much more competitive


This. And even though the teams have less quality than CL teams, alot of the games have been extremely entertaining. Agreed with Swansea, but it's going to be very tough for them to get a result at the San Paolo as Napoli has really turned their home pitch into somewhat of a fortress recently, beating Arsenal, Dortmund and Marseille at home in the group stage. Shocking to see Tottenham lose to Dnipro but they should be able to come back and win the tie. Barring any miraculous comebacks, I'd say Juve, Fiorentina, Salzburg and Valencia should be through to the next round already.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pelle probably said some things he shouldn't have, i'd assume he's still got some frustrations from the semi final from last season. most managers have said some things they regret saying, pelle definitely reached that. he apologised, he'll cop the ban, whatever. it's out of character for him and i doubt he'll do it again.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello
1.BAYERN PUTAS
2.EGame is GOAT
Bye.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


>


Mourinho vs Pep = 7 wins, 6 draws, 6 losses.And Pep ran like a bitch when Madrid won La Liga


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> Mourinho vs Pep = 7 wins, 6 draws, 6 losses.And Pep ran like a bitch when Madrid won La Liga


I'm sure that's why Pep left.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Would the universe explode if Cookie Monster plagiarized an Adrien Mercer post?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Stinger Fan said:


> Mourinho vs Pep = 7 wins, 6 draws, 6 losses.And Pep ran like a bitch when Madrid won La Liga


6 losses?

Once against inter, twice against Madrid. Then?

lool


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pep has 8 wins, jose has 3, with 5 draws after the super cup. pep was also probably the only manager to really be able to continuously get under jose's skin. he fucking hated pep, and probably still does, because he continuously outsmarted him and got to him, rare losses aside. his first managing job was barcelona, it just wore him down.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kiz said:


> pep was also probably the only manager to really be able to continuously get under jose's skin


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good point, 05 and 07 would've made jose p mad.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lel special five supporter bringing up fake stats.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Squeege said:


> TBF Ogbonna has been awful most of the starts he's gotten. It really sucks because I had high hopes for him coming into the season and you can see that there is talent there but it's really not worth the lapses in concentration he has. I'd much rather play Bonucci and that says ALOT (even though I feel Bonucci has improved hugely over the last couple years under Conte). Juve need to start looking into another quality CB with Barzagli getting up there in age and Bonucci just being extremely error prone. I like Caceres but he's another one that's good for 1 catastrophic error per game.


Yeah I haven't been impressed by Ogbonna at all. He's a mistake waiting to happen at the back and his distribution leaves a lot to be desired as well. Bonucci looks more assured and experienced now. I still don't think he's completely reliable but he's certainly not somebody I'd be looking to replace either. Caceres is good. He made that horrible mistake against Madrid which was a shame because apart from that he was excellent against them. Versatile player too.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

would be good if rafael was fit for tomorrow, apparently Jones and Evans didnt train today, so they're out.

Wouldnt mind the team looking something like this

de gea

rafael smalling vidic evra

fletcher carrick

valencia rooney januzaj

rvp​
although wouldnt be surprised to see giggs start for a bit of experience or welbeck for his workrate instead of januzaj


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mourinho had definitely figured our Barca by the time Pep left, particularly at the Nou Camp. Pep humiliated him early on though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Januzaj's going through a bit of a rough patch, I think Moyes has seen it too. Don't think he'll start. His development should be more important than anything we can salvage from this season so i suspect we're going to use him much more sparingly from now on. 

De Gea

Smalling Ferdinand Evans Evra

Valencia Carrick Fellaini Young

Rooney

RVP​
Quite certain that will be the team. I love Rafa but even if he's fit we should, for once, keep the back 4 settled, it's playing well, and seeing this is the one competition where we're actually competing. Might as well go with Vidic/Rio while it's working.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> Januzaj's going through a bit of a rough patch, I think Moyes has seen it too. Don't think he'll start. His development should be more important than anything we can salvage from this season so i suspect we're going to use him much more sparingly from now on.
> 
> De Gea
> 
> ...


Agree with that about Adnan. His also great weapon to bring off the bench as well tomorrow night.

Agree with most of that 11, but v palace can see that smalling isn't comfortable at rb if rafael there then see an improvement just being a more natural fullback. Smalling never looks able carry ball forward with any attack & also looks back inside for safe option to retain ball. If rafael fit then starts this game then Smalling is put inside at cb & play him alongside whoever fresher between rio & vida I think vida been poor last 4 games so rio gets the nod here but Jones & Evans both haven't traveled due to injury so were light in that area right now.

Also think kagawa or giggs may play lw over young, giggs can play there but can switch it to a 4-3-3 & his exp in these types if games is a useful tool or kagawa may play there & given licence to roam about like did with mata on Saturday. Kagawa best displays this season been in CL & Moyes played him in group game fixtures to good effect.


----------



## MrBryan (Nov 4, 2012)

Manchester United needs to win the Champions League or get to at least 4th place in the league in order to be in the Champions League next season. Well that is going to be ... hard :/


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

^this :agree:


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Would be pretty hilarious if Liverpool finish 4th and Man Utd steal the 4th spot by winning the Champions League though.

As much as I hate them.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Poe7 said:


> Would be pretty hilarious if Liverpool finish 4th and Man Utd steal the 4th spot by winning the Champions League though.
> 
> As much as I hate them.


UEFA has changed the rules. Both the winner and the 4th place team will be in. If ManU win it (yeah, yeah), England will have 5 teams in the CL, but ManU could get into any group, so we could potentially see a Group of Death featuring ManU, Liverpool, Dortmund, or the likes.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Can we please stop talking about scenario's that would play out if David fucking Moyes wins the Champions League. I mean seriously...pls.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Zenit already dead and buried. Reus helps create the first goal, then gets the second. 6 minutes in. DAT REUS.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Razor King said:


> UEFA has changed the rules. Both the winner and the 4th place team will be in. If ManU win it (yeah, yeah), England will have 5 teams in the CL, but ManU could get into any group, so we could potentially see a Group of Death featuring ManU, Liverpool, Dortmund, or the likes.


Those rules don't come into effect till the 2014-2015 season I believe. So this season the same rules still apply as before so if we win Champions league in May & Liverpool or whoever finish 4th we take their spot in champions league for next season & go straight into the group stages of CL to. I wouldn't worry about it to much though The quality of sides still left in comp means we wont win the CL this season it in my opinion anyway.

Bvb 2 goals up within 6 mins zenit look so off the pace & means 5 out 5 away teams have got at least 1 away goal in last16 of champions league this season let's see of we can make it 6 out 6 v Olympikioas later on tonight


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Dortmund aren't pissing about are they?! If they can keep injuries to a minimum they could be going deep again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This has been a great game to watch. Dortmund playing some great football going forward but looking awfully vulnerable. Another Dortmund goal as I type. Awesome. If they get Hummels and Gundogan fit they'll be difficult to stop.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow back and forth in this game. Lewandowski has two. Dubious penalty/goal and yet Zenit get punished. Tymoshchuk is fucking trash.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Zenit are the luckiest and shittiest team ever. Embarrassing that they qualified on 6 points after being raped by one of the whipping boys and now they basically gift Dortmund 4 goals and get their 2 gifted to them by the Ref & Assistant.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Same team I had with Cleverley in for Fellaini, which I don't get. So much mediocrity in that team.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao valencia, young and cleverley.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Knew the latter two would start. It's embarrassing really, but Januzaj is being marginalised and Moyes would sooner send Lauren to the Palace dressing room than play Kagawa.

Giggs will be the impact sub.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

How many crosses tonight?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking forward to this EXCITING game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Young and Cleverley :moyes8

what was the point of taking januzaj off early at the weekend and he isnt even in the squad tonight fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Looking forward to this EXCITING game.


It'll give you a raging boner, that is just how moyesy roles.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Another uefa against the prem ref :moyes5

:lmao thank fuck for vidic.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

United getting lubed up by the Greeks


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> United getting lubed up by the Greeks


Zeus taking his lightning bolt and going in dry, potato smalling and rio.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

The Moyes effect.

And to think that all of this happened to us, because he's Scottish.

Well... fuck.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol potato time, dullest game ever.

Moyes aka the scottish :woy


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Poe7 said:


> Would be pretty hilarious if Liverpool finish 4th and Man Utd steal the 4th spot by winning the Champions League though.
> 
> As much as I hate them.


Yeah cause that has a chance of happening :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:torres :moyes2 :moyes2 :moyes2 olympiacos :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Moyes the most sackless scotsman ever.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Keane gonna go in dry at half time :chiles


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Moyes deserves to be the first manager sacked at a Half Time.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Smalling been awful, Ferdinand hasn't been much better either. Just take Cleverly off already please!


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Manchester United needed a Flamini in the summer and still do. 

Is Young the same player who played for Villa?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Great first half, cant wait for some more ashley young and valencia crosses 8*D


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Sacking a coach with a 5 year contract? Expensive....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We've been unlucky. I don't know what we have to do to win. We'll come again.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

united_07 said:


> Great first half, cant wait for some more ashley young and valencia crosses 8*D


To be fair, Young has probably been one of our better players tonight. Not saying much I know.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Good thing we gave Januzaj a rest and left him out of the squad completely as well after starting 1 out of the last 5 games....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That pass from Smalling...I swear the defender was gonna call for a fair catch.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, if he's not sacked after this...

Make 3 subs now you stuttering skeleton fuck.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Get up sausage

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

on loan Arsenal player scores ahahahahah


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Moyes out to break those records again :moyes2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

6 more years 6 mores years

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

this olympiakos sold their best player and top scorer to fulham in january....


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

united_07 said:


> this olympiakos sold their best player and top scorer to fulham in january....


and no saviola too.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

I fill up with joy everytime I see Man. Utd getting raped :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

This is awful. Genuinely diabolical stuff from United.

It's glorious.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*ALL OF YOU ARE GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY

Laughable. How bad must it get before he's sacked. The most impressive thing is that he keeps finding new ways to embarass the club. *


----------



## MrBryan (Nov 4, 2012)

Moyes out


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Just give him time

:ti


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha Van Derpsie :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

people forget that fergie lost to olympiakos 2-0 when he first started out


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ReDREDD said:


> people forget that fergie lost to olympiakos 2-0 when he first started out


Exactly. Moyes needs more time. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

my body ready for 20 years of moyes reign


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, fuck...



Spoiler:  lul


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You know the Greek economy could do with 300k a week. Maybe United should buy everyone in Greece.

Hey guys, what happens if United win the Champions League?! :moyes2


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

That might have been the worse United performance I've ever seen...

Seem to be thinking that every other week this year


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fucking marvellous, good on you Moyes, didnt think we could get any worse but tonight proved me wrong, quite an achievement to take a title winning team and turn them into that, brilliant....


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn, just how good is Ferguson, last year he got pretty much this same batch of players to be competitive against Madrid.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I cant even troll.. my team were woeful


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

As bad as it gets.

Smalling, Ferdinand, Carrick, Valencia, RVP and Rooney all with legit 0/10 displays. Dreadful, everyone of them should be ashamed and that clueless Scottish cunt shouldn't spend another minute as manager. Sack him tonight, the cunt.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

How is this man United's manager :lmao


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

'you know there is a problem when Michael Carrick lost the ball'

Kagawa was the best player for Manu and thats say something.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

That was absolutely awful fpalm


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Dat partnership :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> As bad as it gets.
> 
> Smalling, Ferdinand, Carrick, Valencia, RVP and Rooney all with legit 0/10 displays. Dreadful, everyone of them should be ashamed *and that clueless Scottish cunt shouldn't spend another minute as manager. Sack him tonight, the cunt.*


I'd probably get a heart attack out of sheer happiness if he did get sacked tonight.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Why must you all run from how much you love David Moyes? :moyes3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Loved keane's reaction to the Carrick interview :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> I'd probably get a heart attack out of sheer happiness if he did get sacked tonight.


Granted he's not doing a great job but it will take a while to sort this Utd team out regardless of whose the manager. They have several painfully mediocre young English players in the squad, a once glorious central defence partnership that is on its last legs and two world class but temperamental forwards who throw the dummy out the pram when things aren't going their way. The biggest thing Ferguson gave them was indestructible spirit and I think his presence made people think this was a better team than it really is.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Good thing Moyes rested Januzaj for the weekend, who are we playing again?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I fell asleep during the match lollllllllllllllll


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Just gonna leave this gem here


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tom Cleverley will be going to the World Cup.:faint:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I want to say I'm speechless, but I don't think I am in truth. Abject performance, of which the players should feel ashamed because that was timid, lifeless and woeful, made all the more worse when you factor the Champions League represents the last remaining potential success United could hope for, even if the odds are rightfully nye on impossible.

Why Moyes left Januzaj at home, someone who has actually been a game changer this season and our best winger, despite the lad having started only one of the last five games and the fact United now have 11 days off was just incredible. Then he sticks Welbeck out on the wing, a lad who tries his hardest but is just painfully wasted on the wing bar his workrate and pressing. He persists with Young and Valencia, simply because he had no other option with Januzaj left at home, despite neither deserving a start and again Smalling is stuck at RB which affects United's attacking play as Smalling bless the lad's heart isn't close to Rafael in terms of overlapping and finding pockets of space.

It's not beyond the realms of possibility United somehow turn it around, but it'll likely need the performance of the season, because Olympiakos were average tonight and yet they won at a canter. United can't concede at OT, and yet our attack has been so poor at OT that it's really asking a tremendous amount for the tie to be salvaged. If it was Ferguson I'd say don't write United off, but it's not and I'm just not convinced Moyes has that couragous mentality needed in a situation like that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Granted he's not doing a great job but it will take a while to sort this Utd team out regardless of whose the manager. They have several painfully mediocre young English players in the squad, a once glorious central defence partnership that is on its last legs and two world class but temperamental forwards who throw the dummy out the pram when things aren't going their way. The biggest thing Ferguson gave them was indestructible spirit and I think his presence made people think this was a better team than it really is.


We were outplaying Real Madrid this time last year.

Moyes is an absolute disaster and is destroying this club. If you think "spirit" is the difference this season you're as delusional as he is.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Good result, it guarantees Moyes is gone in the summer. If he had gone any further in the competition, he might've got next season but not now.

The Glazers will save us.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Numberwang said:


> Dat partnership :lmao


We used to always play 3 in midfield for these games. That's why.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Damn, just how good is Ferguson, last year he got pretty much this same batch of players to be competitive against Madrid.


Exactly what I was thinking. I can't imagine this squad competing at a top level but they did just that last year. Crazy.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The squad is good when they play to their potential. Not the best but some very short memories if you think this squad isn't even good.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> We were outplaying Real Madrid this time last year.
> 
> Moyes is an absolute disaster and is destroying this club. If you think "spirit" is the difference this season you're as delusional as he is.


I think you're underestimating the quality of spirit and mental fortitude. This Utd team is not as bad as Moyes is making them look but neither did they have any right to be as good as Ferguson made them look last season. He made the team fearless.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Moyes said "we came in to the game in good form", we've won 1 of the last 4, thats not considered good form at United fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Carrick's woman didn't take Keane's comments to well...










Quiet, woman.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

As an outsider I feel for him a bit as he was very well suited to Everton. They had reached a ceiling but he had them playing a certain football that got them to a respectable level in the premiership. It was a huge step going from that to Utd, like skipping high school and going straight to university.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Slient Alarm said:


> Carrick's woman didn't take Keane's comments to well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did Keane say? I was taking a leak.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Did anyone else just catch Moyes' interview on 5 live? :lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

United ique2

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

booned said:


> What did Keane say? I was taking a leak.


Called Carrick's post-match interview weak.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Keane said something like "his interview was like his performance, should have said more".

Also I got hodged again :woy


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Fuck that was awesome..Manchester played so bad but also Olympiakos played average tonight.New forwards,Saviola was injured and Valdez was just returning from an injury.I think that Olympiakos could have scored one more.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:moyes1


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:moyes8


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL UNITED!

People need to give more credit to Olympiacos imo.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> jamie jackson ‏@JamieJackson___ 26s
> On Januzaj Moyes said he'd decided to play Cleverley so left him out...
> 
> 
> ...




errrrr......

.
.
.

.
:moyes7


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

How does the people in charge continue to take these horrific performances is beyond me. Are they fucking watching the same Manchester United that everyone else is? ARE WE MISSING SOMETHING HERE?

Sack this piece of shit [email protected]@!#@[email protected]#%@#[email protected]#^%4363

The fact that this motherfucker was appointed as the successor of Sir Alex is just insulting. Ferguson should've never been given the power to hand pick the guy who was gonna replace him. But by now I guess it has become painfully obvious to everyone on to why he shouldn't been given the power to do so.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

tbh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If United got Mourinho, I wonder if we would have got Moyes?

:ti


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

Manolas is one of the best Greek defenders. ManUtd should try to get him for next season. ManUtd don't really have any good CB.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Man Utd were dreadful tonight, no attacking fluidity at all.

It surely can't be all Moyes' fault?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Poe7 said:


> Man Utd were dreadful tonight, no attacking fluidity at all.
> 
> It surely can't be all Moyes' fault?


When you inherit the Champions of England and turn them into this crock of shit, you have to take pretty much all the blame. 

The guy doesn't have a clue tactically and is an extremely poor motivator and he's too stubborn/stupid to realize it. 

Basically, Moyes is AVB version 2.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

EGame said:


> When you inherit the Champions of England and turn them into this crock of shit, you have to take pretty much all the blame.
> 
> The guy doesn't have a clue tactically and is an extremely poor motivator and he's too stubborn/stupid to realize it.
> 
> Basically, Moyes is AVB version 2.


this.

whilst last season we didn't look amazing or anything, we atleast looked lethal in attack, scored so many goals last season at points we were just having to out score our opponents coz of our backline being a tad dodgy, and we did it more often than not.

and now, we here. arguably the worst performance I've ever seen from a Utd side.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Completely forgot about the matches today and just checked the results. I guess whoever questioned me picking United as favorites couldn't be more right on that call.

:lmao @ :moyes6


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Gotta look at people like Ferdinand, Welbeck, Cleverley, Young, Buttner who just aren't good enough for Utd though?

Even last season I would have rather had City and Chelsea's squad. 

Man Utd have been a one man team for ages, and that man was Fergie.


----------



## obeseinator (Jan 15, 2012)

yes! yes! yes!


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

lax5150 said:


> Manolas is one of the best Greek defenders. ManUtd should try to get him for next season. ManUtd don't really have any good CB.


Why would he do such a horrible thing to his career?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Poe7 said:


> Gotta look at people like Ferdinand, Welbeck, Cleverley, Young, Buttner who just aren't good enough for Utd though?
> 
> Even last season I would have rather had City and Chelsea's squad.
> 
> Man Utd have been a one man team for ages, and that man was Fergie.


Ferdinand was once a legit world class centre back. The others mentioned never were and never will be.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Henry Hill said:


> Ferdinand was once a legit world class centre back. The others mentioned never were and never will be.


Yeah, was probably the best in the world at one point - but he's god awful now.

People like Smalling and Jones have regressed so much too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it really just does not stop being funny.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

English teams are a joke again


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Chelsea are England's only hope of a CL winner, Mourinho is a tactical genius - I think his Chelsea could stop Barcelona.

Unsure about Bayern though - possibly the first back to back winners?


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Poe7 said:


> Chelsea are England's only hope of a CL winner, Mourinho is a tactical genius - I think his Chelsea could stop Barcelona.
> 
> Unsure about Bayern though - possibly the first back to back winners?


Don't think Chelsea stand any chance of going all the way tbh but should get to the QF's


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Would be extremely disappointing if they don't beat Galatasaray tbf.

Although I'd quite like to see DROGBAAAAAAAAAA come back and haunt them.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Drogba always shows up in the big games though. His record in knockout games is scary.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

2 english teams have come up against the two best teams in this generation.

manchester united are the embarrassment.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah I don't think anyone can really blame Arsenal or City for getting knocked out.

I think City + a good centreback would have a chance against Barcelona - Demichelis is just too old now. And Arsenal just don't stand a chance, Bayern are far better, but again could have went 1-0 up if they had Arteta on the pitch to take the penalty - and if Szcezney wasn't so rash wouldn't have went down to 10 and conceded.

A lot of if's, mind


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

comparison of terry and ferdinand this season :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it took a red card and a penalty for barcelona to score. they might have had plenty of the ball but before that incident we had just as many chances, if not more. if that's an embarrassment then people have ridiculously high expectations.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *The squad is good when they play to their potential. Not the best but some very short memories if you think this squad isn't even good.*


Its a pretty average squad tbf. Still should be enough to do far far far better than they are now. 



united_07 said:


> Moyes said "we came in to the game in good form", we've won 1 of the last 4, thats not considered good form at United fpalm


Not considered good form anywhere


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

lax5150 said:


> Manolas is one of the best Greek defenders. ManUtd should try to get him for next season. ManUtd don't really have any good CB.


Olympiakos has a very good relationship with Liverpool.So Manolas first stop will be there that's for sure..


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Going to the match. Here is a hype video : 




I hope after I come back home, from the stadium I will see posts like : Drogba :banderas DROGGAT :banderas etc.

LET'S GO GALATASARAY !!!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Poe7 said:


> Chelsea are England's only hope of a CL winner, Mourinho is a tactical genius - I think his Chelsea could stop Barcelona.
> 
> Unsure about Bayern though - possibly the first back to back winners?


If the Cup winners Cup final is anything to go by (and that was a very competitive game) Chelsea could stop Bayern. If Zlatan has one of those nights where he is quite literally a god among mortals then I think PSG have a chance too. Either way it'll have to be a strong or well managed defensive system that manages to defeat them.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I think it's very unfair to question the Premier League based on the CL performances of City and Arsenal. Both City and Arsenal faced two of the best teams in Europe and in both games, it took a red card before they (Barca/Bayern) could score and go on to win their games. The victories were, in no manner, as straightforward as their names would warrant.

On United, well, what do you expect?

As I've been saying before, Chelsea are dead contenders to make it to the semis of the CL, and I'll back Chelsea to eliminate Barca and Bayern, if it comes down to it. It won't be easy but Mou's a genius in big games and it would take some extraordinary happening for Chelsea to lose a big game at the Bridge. Against PSG and Madrid, I really don't know what to expect. If Ibra continues goating, it won't be a stretch if PSG do make it to the final of the CL. Depends on the draw basically.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

when was the last time ibra scored against a half decent team?


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kiz said:


> when was the last time ibra scored against a half decent team?


Scored 2 against Leverkusen the other week who aren't bad at all.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Poe7 said:


> Scored 2 against Leverkusen the other week who aren't bad at all.


we beat them 5-0.....


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure Kiz didn't include Leverkusen in the 'half decent' pot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

correct, i didn't.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

They're not a bad side. They're sitting above Dortmund in the Bundesliga.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

That's actually not a bad question. I think it'd be that goal against Barcelona last year where he was about 9 yards offside. He beat the shit out of England's kids at some point, too. Portugal probably don't count.

Leverkusen have been absolutely rank since Moyes whooped them. No amount of showers can wash off that shame.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Poe7 said:


> They're not a bad side. They're sitting above Dortmund in the Bundesliga.


A Dortmund team that was ravaged by injuries, in a league that is decided before a ball is kicked in August.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Still a Dortmund side that were in the CL final last year. Leverkusen are definitely better than half-decent.

If you mean the last really good side he scored against I would have no idea - probably Barcelona. Playing in an awful league doesn't really help.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pls dont take half decent on face value. i meant a team that is close to the level psg are currently performing at. barca last season is the only game that springs to mind as well. i dont think he scored against monaco when psg played them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Mancini taking credit for Jose winning the Champions League with Inter in 2010. 2 years after he left :banderas

Almost as :banderas as Moyes saying we came into the match in good form off a run of one win. 

Edit: Ibra is the definition of vulture making his reputation from vulturing on poverty teams and then not getting anything done against players at his supposed level.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

When was the last time Ibra played a against a "half decent" side?

He's been destroying pretty much all that's been put in front of him since joining PSG.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kiz said:


> pls dont take half decent on face value. i meant a team that is close to the level psg are currently performing at. barca last season is the only game that springs to mind as well. i dont think he scored against monaco when psg played them.


Aye, that's fair enough then - half-decent is something I'd put the likes of Everton/Newcastle at.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that was kind of my point, as seabs so eloquently put it.

has no problem standing from afar and chatting shit after banging in goals against the likes of bastia or ajaccio.

incredibly talent mind, but come on. 9/10 matchdays he's playing against trash.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

To play the devil's advocate, Ibra's the leading goal scorer in the CL ahead of Messi and Ronaldo right now.

He's always had that "big game," argument, and I'm hoping to see him in the CL this season because he's never looked as good as he has this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mancini did leave Inter with a really solid foundation, but it was the players Mourinho brought in that really helped Inter achieve the CL success.

AVB tried to take credit for Di Matteo winning the CL as well. I think Rush would probably credit him too.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ If it weren't for AVB fucking up, you lot wouldn't have won the CL that season, so he is somewhat responsible you see. :avb


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AVB didn't fuck up, lad. He just wasn't given enough time. Losing all the players in the dressing room doesn't matter, he needed time unk2

Tonight:

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpi
Luiz
Ramires Lampard
Willian Torres Hazard​
plz.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Razor King said:


> To play the devil's advocate, Ibra's the leading goal scorer in the CL ahead of Messi and Ronaldo right now.
> 
> He's always had that "big game," argument, and I'm hoping to see him in the CL this season because he's never looked as good as he has this season.


ibra: 2 vs benfica, 5 vs anderlecht, 1 vs olympiakos, 2 vs leverkusen in 527 mins
messi: 3 vs ajax, 3 vs milan, 1 vs city in 360 mins
penaldo: 3 vs gala, 3 vs copenhagen, 3 vs juventus in 450 mins. plus he still has to play against schalke.

he still has plenty to prove in the champions league.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Everyone underestimating Galatasaray :banderas :banderas :banderas
It is going as planned, underdogs gonna underdog.

Seriously tho, If we win today I will green rep the shit out of everyone that said Chelsea is gonna beat Barcelona and Madrid and they are headed for QF certainly. :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good to know


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Kiz said:


> good to know


http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsle...00480/match=2011861/prematch/focus/index.html

http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsle...480/match=2011861/prematch/preview/index.html

See you later.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Goal's running a Drogba vs. Eto'o argument. So, who's the greatest between the two?




Kiz said:


> ibra: 2 vs benfica, 5 vs anderlecht, 1 vs olympiakos, 2 vs leverkusen in 527 mins
> messi: 3 vs ajax, 3 vs milan, 1 vs city in 360 mins
> penaldo: 3 vs gala, 3 vs copenhagen, 3 vs juventus in 450 mins. plus he still has to play against schalke.
> 
> he still has plenty to prove in the champions league.


Out of the three, Ronaldo's tally looks most impressive, tbh.

Yes, Ibra does it against poor teams, but nobody does it better than him in such conditions. He does have something to prove, which is why I'm keenly looking forward how he does in the CL this season. He's at his finest right now and has the platform to deliver. Unless PSG face Bayern, they have the quality to overcome any other team in the CL.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Galata have a good midfield trio with Melo/Inan/Sneijder.

thing is they are relying on DrogGOAT for goals when he's 36 and don't have a particularly good defence.

Chelsea to knick it 2-1 I reckon (for my multi's sake anyways 8*D)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

chelsea supporters are getting stabbed in istanbul?

wat


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> thing is they are relying on DrogGOAT for goals when he's 36 and don't have a particularly good defence


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

jose finally over schurrle sleeping with is wife :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gary Bale is pretty good


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm actually a bit disappointed at that half. We could easily have more and Terry could easily have been less of a twat.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cristiano and Benzema totally GOATing! 4-0 and not even 60 minutes in.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The Bundesliga is the biggest joke in the world.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I mean what's the FUCKING point in letting these shit teams compete in the champions league? 

It's a FUCKING JOKE. 

The Bundesliga should be limited to only 1 place in the CL because everyone else is SO FUCKING GARBAGE.. It's completely embarrassing that these poverty teams compete in the CHAMPIONS league.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

EGame said:


> I mean what's the FUCKING point in letting these shit teams compete in the champions league?
> 
> It's a FUCKING JOKE.
> 
> The Bundesliga should be limited to only 1 place in the CL because everyone else is SO FUCKING GARBAGE.. It's completely embarrassing that these poverty teams compete in the CHAMPIONS league.


Well, they passed the group stage soo...other teams are just worse.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Every away side won apart from the two Premier League teams :ti


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Schalke should have been banned from all European competitions following their SHAMEFUL displays against United in the semi finals a few years ago.

SHAMING themselves, their league and their nation even more tonight.

Do us all a favour and fuck off.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TheJack said:


> Well, they passed the group stage soo...other teams are just worse.


When a team get's trashed 6-1 @ home in the elimination stages it's just a joke. 

I mean you could literally put mid-table finishers from EPL like Liverpool or Everton in that match and there is no chance in hell it would have ended 6-1. 

It's embarrassing for the champions league to have such shit teams on there from a shit league. 

Teams like Schalke would be relegated in EPL or La Liga.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

EGame said:


> When a team get's trashed 6-1 @ home in the elimination stages it's just a joke.
> 
> I mean you could literally put mid-table finishers from EPL like Liverpool or Everton in that match and there is no chance in hell it would have ended 6-1.
> 
> ...


agree with you generally but about bold part : :ambrose2


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Love it when the anti-Bundesliga obsession posts are quoted.

Yeah, why let two German sides in? It's not like you'd see an all German final, one of the best finals you'd see after beating Barca & Real in the semi finals, including a 7-0 humbling over two legs for the side that would go on to win La Liga...





















































































Oh that happened! I forget. Barca would've made up for the 7 goal deficit though if Messi had been fit and Tito was still in charge. Bayern so would've potatoed against GOATalona in that case.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Terry in disgrace shocker. And people wonder why nobody likes Chelsea. Could see him doing that from the moment the ball bounced back too him. Ref should have just allowed the goal as punishment.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

When Madrid's front 3 are in that sort of form you can forget about it. Unplayable.

Ronaldo and Bale have gelled so much better than Neymar and Messi and I'm not shocked at all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck those ball boys anyway. Almost as bad as the SWANSEA and STOKE ball boys. I never saw those cunts rushing to give Chelsea the ball to take a lightning fast throw-in. Good on Terry.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> I mean what's the FUCKING point in letting these shit teams compete in the champions league?
> 
> It's a FUCKING JOKE.
> 
> The Bundesliga should be limited to only 1 place in the CL because everyone else is SO FUCKING GARBAGE.. It's completely embarrassing that these poverty teams compete in the CHAMPIONS league.


Yes they should have only one team when they had 2 in the final last year.

LOL, Madrid be making u mad.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What did Terry do?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

VegaQB said:


> agree with you generally but about bold part : :ambrose2


Let's be real here. 

Real Madrid visit stadiums that are half in ruins in La Liga and still end up getting challenged (and sometimes even lose) to those teams. 

Even when they win, it won't be a thrashing and these are teams that are mid-table and lower-mid table teams. 

Apparently Schalke is the 4th best team in Germany...which is a joke. I mean THAT is what a top 4 team looks like? It's embarrassing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> Fuck those ball boys anyway. Almost as bad as the SWANSEA and STOKE ball boys. I never saw those cunts rushing to give Chelsea the ball to take a lightning fast throw-in. Good on Terry.


*Typical response from a typical immoral fitba fan. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Yes they should have only one team when they had 2 in the final last year.
> 
> LOL, Madrid be making u mad.


Why would I be mad? 

My team is likely going through to the next round. While yours is likely not. 

Lollll I have nothing to be mad about, it's a matter of poverty bundesliga occupying spots in the competition that they shouldn't have.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Typical response from a typical immoral fitba fan. *


You know I'm right, Seabridge. Deep down inside you, you know I'm right.

I have found Mourinho's pre match tactic board. It said:

COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER COUNTER


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

EGame said:


> I mean what's the FUCKING point in letting these shit teams compete in the champions league?
> 
> It's a FUCKING JOKE.
> 
> The Bundesliga should be limited to only 1 place in the CL because everyone else is SO FUCKING GARBAGE.. It's completely embarrassing that these poverty teams compete in the CHAMPIONS league.


Schalke, Dortmund, Leverkusen and Bayern passed the group stage. Dortmund and Bayern WON, Schalke and Leverkusen LOST. Why should they have only 1 team in the CL.
If anything than the English Premier League is a joke. 3 teams LOST, and no team won!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Tbf that was bad from both Chelsea and Galatasaray. So many mis-placed passes, poor final third work from both sides, Chelsea could have sealed it early in the 1st half, Galatasaray in the 2nd half.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

EGame said:


> Let's be real here.
> 
> Real Madrid visit stadiums that are half in ruins in La Liga and still end up getting challenged (and sometimes even lose) to those teams.
> 
> ...


over the past several years we witnessed trashing after trashing (and huge ones at that) from both Barca and Real in La Liga. We saw goal records etc. Yes there is some sparks but league is not that competitive generally tbh. Also, there is a difference in concentration between domestic competition and CL.

in group stages Galatasaray conceded 6 goals from Madrid but they are going head to head with Chelsea right now.


----------



## MrBryan (Nov 4, 2012)

Real Madrid!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

MrBryan said:


> Real Madrid!


:agree:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*That \/*



MrBryan said:


> Real Madrid!


This ^


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Leverkusen won twice against San Sebastian, lol poverty team from a true poverty league.

I mean, even Manchester United trashed them.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

MrBryan said:


> Real Madrid!


:ass


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MrBryan said:


> Real Madrid!


tbh


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Johnny Giles DEFENDING Moyes here on Irish TV :ti

You guys are lucky that you don't get to listen to this fucking dinosaur.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Just came back from the match.
As usual we were behin in early game since we are pussies in early game and can not manage to play decent football until the oponnent scores.
John Terry is a racists piece of shit who deserves to rot in hell. I think he must get a punishment and miss the rematch. 

Overall poor sportsmanship from Chelsea, Cech spending 1 hour to just start the game and the usual dives and whines.I mean you are obviously the stronger team. Are you so much afraid of us ? 

ALL IN ALL :Typical Mourinho team. I hope GOATBA scores in Stamford so that justice will be served. Sorry fanboys.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

poor sportsmanship?

by the end of the game half the fucking team was bleeding


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

ReDREDD said:


> poor sportsmanship?
> 
> by the end of the game half the fucking team was bleeding


You got 4 yellow cards and Terry sabotage.
I couldn't see the player who acted like he was gonna die and ref stood him up.
Bunch of whiners and divers.
Seriously, I am talking objective, I don't think we played harsh. And Chelsea plays in Premier League for gods sake, isn't the football be hard in your league ?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you guys do realise drogba plays for you, not us right? :hayden3


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

That Huntelaar goal :mark:

Goal of the day.

Real Madrid looking really good after that performance, Bale looks adjusted to Madrid now and ready to show he's an elite player.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

ReDREDD said:


> you guys do realise drogba plays for you, not us right? :hayden3


?


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess Schalke were waiting for that "last goal wins" fitba rule.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Drogba is past it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh kill me, that second half was just so bad. Worse from Chelsea. Anytime Mikel comes on you just know nothing will happen, set to shut up shop. The first thirty minutes or so from Galatasaray was so bad. Their midfield had so much space, wish we got two and saw off the game. I guess all things considered this is a good result to take back to the bridge. Have the advantage with an away goal, but Gala can still win it at the bridge. At least we aren't having a poverty campaign in the CL like the rest of England.

Can't wait till we get a good striker. The team is dying for one. The team will be perfect then.

And lol at Schalke, glad we pulled a double over them in the group stages. Didn't really watch the game (saw the goals), but it looked like Real had fun with them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Going to mark so hard when Drogba nets the winner at Stamford Bridge. 



EGame said:


> Let's be real here.
> 
> Real Madrid visit stadiums that are half in ruins in La Liga and still end up getting challenged (and sometimes even lose) to those teams.
> 
> ...


egame gonna egame otatosmiley


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rush said:


> Going to mark so hard when Drogba nets the consolation goal at Stamford Bridge after gala concede 5.



aye, it will be a great moment


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Drogba will blow up faster than Batista. Heard it here first.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the uefa youth league has 3 english teams in the quarter finals. devante cole scored the only goal in madrid for us to win 1-0 against atletico.

city vs benfica, barca vs arsenal, chelsea vs schalke and psg vs madrid.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Lewis Baker scored an absolute screamer in the 4-1 win against AC Milan. It reminded me of the goal Luiz scored against Fulham last season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

the form Benzema, Ronaldo and Bale are showing at the moment is scary. Ancelotti seems to have rejuvenated Benzema a bit.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

chelsea will get through at home but that 2nd half was poor. Hosay started positively with Willian Hazard Schurrle in midfield but once Schurrle went off, they kept hoofing it up to the striker for some reason


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Decent first half, Jose could have given the team more freedom in the second but 1-1 is not a bad result. When he's in the right position Didier is still pretty much unstoppable in the air and created their biggest chance including the corner which led to the goal. We'll win at the Bridge, hopefully we can get an early goal. 

Painful to see DroGOAT playing for another club, it doesn't feel right :jose It's going to be a moment at Stamford Bridge when he gets the huge ovation he deserves.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Lazio are going down tonight~!


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

great first half in swansea v napoli match.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't believe it takes a month to sort this round out. Maybe just one leg in future with the group winners getting home advantage? This is a bit long winded given that so many ties are decided after the first match-up.

Edit: That's in reference to the CL, Europa should be done like the FA Cup, I don't see the point in making it similar to the CL thus drawing attention to its inferiority.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone else think Vertonghen is a fucking cheater?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Can't believe it takes a month to sort this round out. Maybe just one leg in future with the group winners getting home advantage? This is a bit long winded given that so many ties are decided after the first match-up.
> 
> Edit: That's in reference to the CL, Europa should be done like the FA Cup, I don't see the point in making it similar to the CL thus drawing attention to its inferiority.


They lengthened it out this way purposely. Didn't use to be this long to complete the round.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Piss poor performance by Shakhtar. Losing at home against Viktoria Plzen in the Europa League Knockout Stage... 

Really, a completely different team than we were prior to the summer. Last winter, Lucescu let Willian go, but the team did not change very much, in overall. We still had Fernandinho to coordinate plays and serve as the playmaker, and we still had Mkhitaryan who would score many goals and lead many offensive plays. Both left during the summer, and it just isn't the same team, anymore. The only player left to rely on is Srna, no one else on the squad comes too close, anymore. Players who used to be bench warmers are now starters, yet they haven't really improved, at all. Midfield is extraordinarily weak, and attack is certainly lacking.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Gonna face Spurs in the next round. It certainly is going to be an exciting match-up.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Saint Dick said:


> Anyone else think Vertonghen is a fucking cheater?


He does nut him but it isn't enough to go down and roll around for five minutes.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> They lengthened it out this way purposely. Didn't use to be this long to complete the round.


Reminds me of when they had two group stages and it felt like there were matches every week. When did they stop that? Feels like forever since they had a second group stage.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Think the 03-04 season was the first without the two groups.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Piss poor performance by Shakhtar. Losing at home against Viktoria Plzen in the Europa League Knockout Stage...
> 
> Really, a completely different team than we were prior to the summer. Last winter, Lucescu let Willian go, but the team did not change very much, in overall. We still had Fernandinho to coordinate plays and serve as the playmaker, and we still had Mkhitaryan who would score many goals and lead many offensive plays. Both left during the summer, and it just isn't the same team, anymore. The only player left to rely on is Srna, no one else on the squad comes too close, anymore. Players who used to be bench warmers are now starters, yet they haven't really improved, at all. Midfield is extraordinarily weak, and attack is certainly lacking.


you'd think Ferreyra being supported by Bernard, Nem and Douglas Costa would get you goals. it would be hard losing your two best central midfielders in Fernandinho and Mkhitaryan and not replacing either tho.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Spuds play Benfica 3 days before the NLD. Great. Shame it's not away in Portugal though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

jose said a team of 11 azpilacuetas could win the champions league

he may not be wrong


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Timmy Sherwood's at it again.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Renegade™ said:


> you'd think Ferreyra being supported by Bernard, Nem and Douglas Costa would get you goals. it would be hard losing your two best central midfielders in Fernandinho and Mkhitaryan and not replacing either tho.


Costa is unreliable. He's been a substitute rather than a starter for much of his tenure at Shakhtar, he's extremely inconsistent. He can be really good at creating plays down the flank, and he can be pretty bad. He has periods where he has lots of momentum going, but also has other periods where he's all but useless. Nem hasn't really impressed since arriving at Shakhtar. Bernard has been pretty solid since arriving, he has helped with creating attacks. Ferreyra has done fine in terms of scoring, I'd say. Bernard is certainly a valuable player, and in certain ways, has replaced Willian as a Winger. The attack has really varied from the midfield feeding Adriano clear scoring chances and Adriano effectively converting most to Mkhitaryan really leading attacks and scoring many of the goals, himself, while feeding Adriano some, now back to Adriano, and Ferreyra, being in that role of simply converting chances into goals. Nothing wrong w/ that, but I feel like the team would benefit from someone like Mkhitaryan who could not only convert certain chances into goals, but could also create many of the chances himself, especially given that no one is really in that position, right now.

It actually seems like Teixeira stepped up, somewhat, to serve as the organizer in midfield, but it's not all too clear. Nonetheless, the team certainly has suffered from the loss of Fernandinho and Mkhitaryan, with Fernandinho having been a key part of the team for many years, and Mkhitaryan having really redeefined our attack in a positive way th past year and a half prior to this season. He was especially on fire last season.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

So I guess the match of the night goes to either Ludo/Lazio or Eintracht/Porto since both we're sick threalers.

I was watching Ludo/Lazio and I'm so fucking happy we advanced. It was a very emotional match and the whole stadium went bat shit crazy after the last equalizer.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a good match , every Ludogorets goal was a fluke.  Still a great success for a team like them


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Dragzila said:


> It was a good match , every Ludogorets goal was a fluke.  Still a great success for a team like them


Even with the shite defending, the finish for the last goal was pretty nice.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pellegrini banned for 3 games, but the last game is suspended for two year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i wonder if he'll join in with the song about him now.

does he have to get his own ticket?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

In for Arsenals getting eliminated tomorrow.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't say I'm not nervous. It's more fun when you are anyway.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't give Arsenal much of a chance tonight.

Mind you, stranger things have happened (And it'll keep them tied up in 3 competitions (Y))


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Mind you, stranger things have happened


Have they?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Have they?


Yeah, like when United actually won on the weekend and got the three points.

:brodgers


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*No chance in hell that Bayern make the same mistake twice.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

We'll win the game but Bayern will win the tie and advance.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I doubt you'll win the game this time. Maybe draw though.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd be okay with a draw too. There was an article (on GOAL) stating how we've only won 8 times in the KO/QF/SF stages of the CL in the last 16 years... Awful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, a lot of those losses were to teams you should have been beating as well. Bayern in 05, PSV in 07 and Milan in 12 spring to mind.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i have a feeling milan are going to go through.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They have a chance, there's more talent in that team than they've shown this season, although they haven't really came together at all. Still think they needed to win in the San Siro.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Kiz said:


> i have a feeling milan are going to go through.


*Confirmation that Atletico are going through :mark:*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't see Arsenal turning it round tonight, they might get a draw, but I can't see them winning. I also think Atletico Madrid will go through, although Milan have a decent chance.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

If Bayern had to play 53 minutes with ten men tonight, Arsenal would win the game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Prediction: Win for Bayern. 

MOTM for Bayern: Ozil.

No chance of the repeat last year. Pep may not always get his tactics right, but he will never underestimate his opponents like Jupp did last year.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Brickhouse said:


> If Bayern had to play 53 minutes with ten men tonight, Arsenal would win the game.


inb4 Bayern win with 10 men playing for 53 minutes.

I jest, of course. But it's not as if the sending off was unfair.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Vermaelen at LB RIP peace Arsenal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If Szczesny wasn't an idiot, Arsenal wouldn't have had to play 53 minutes with 10 men.

But alas; he is, they did and they lost.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Shame Wilshere isn't playing, I was hoping for a repeat of Guardiola's "We've got players like him in our reserves" speech followed by the muppets at ITV talking about what an absurd notion this is. 

Anyway this should be an awesome game of football. Can't wait!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bayern Munich: Neuer, Dante, Thiago, Ribéry, Martínez, Mandzukić, Robben, Götze, Lahm, Alaba, Schweinsteiger

Subs: Starke, Van Buyten, Rafinha, Boateng, Muller, Kroos, Pizarro

Arsenal: Fabianski, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Vermaelen, Arteta, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Cazorla, Ozil, Podolski, Giroud

Subs: Viviano, Hayden, Jenkinson, Rosicky, Gnabry, Flamini, Bendtner

Oh lawd. Arsenal about to get wrecked. 

Vermaelen vs Robben. He's going to get eaten ALIVE.

Wenger gonna potato, like Wenger only knows how.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Both are formalities but at least Milan put up a fight in the first leg. Really unfortunate to be 1-0 down at this point in the tie. Atletico will have too much gusto and spunk for Milan to handle away from home.



Joel said:


> If Szczesny wasn't an idiot, Arsenal wouldn't have had to play 53 minutes with 10 men.
> 
> But alas; he is, they did and they lost.


+ Monreal.

One potato, two potato..


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bastian in the holding role? Let's see how that works.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pray for Arsenal.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Le Arse playing 4-1-4-1 as well? Or is Ox supposed to be a holding player?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Well those benches are similar in quality...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If Milan get an early goal, then how will an inexperienced side in Europe like Atleti handle that? I think the tie still has legs, but obviously Atletico should see it out at home.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kiz said:


> i have a feeling milan are going to go through.


Could be. I want them out though to top off a WOAT year. The Milan twins need some misery.

Arsenal won't advance. I hope they get spanked, but regardless Bayern will go through. There's only one English team who can bring them to their knees at the Allianz, the name of the team has slipped my mind though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Could be. I want them out though to top off a WOAT year. The Milan twins need some misery.
> 
> Arsenal won't advance. I hope they get spanked, but regardless Bayern will go through. There's only one English team who can bring them to their knees at the Allianz, the name of the team has slipped my mind though.



Accrington stanley?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Arsenal did beat them there last year and City this season :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm feeling the pain for Arsenal already.

Yet a tiny fraction of me still believes.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

enaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Or Atletico could get an early goal...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dante is such a fucking potato.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal are already pressed back to their fucking box. They need to step it up ASAP.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Martinez, for fuck sake.

Hope he gets an elbow that gives him a reason to go down.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How shit is Ozil though? 

Absolutely useless, as predicted.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate Andy Townsend so so much

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

KAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Pep's teams are so floppy. The players become a reflection of their feminized manager.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Andy "Go on" Townsend.

Captained Ireland yet refers to England as "we".

Fucknugget.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

FORZA FORZA FORZA Milan.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Slient Alarm said:


> Andy "Go on" Townsend.
> 
> Captained Ireland yet refers to England as "we".
> 
> Fucknugget.


He wants that OX cock.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it just me or is Bayern the new Barcelona?


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Is it just me or is Bayern the new Barcelona?


That's been a development for at least a year now.

They really did used to be one of my fave clubs. Between Pep and trying to crater BVB with their money, they have become horribly unlikeable.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal are incredibly annoying to watch. 

Jesus, can't string together 2 fucking passes. Only manage to get it half-way up the pitch before surrendering possession.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Do Bayern just spend every game sending in shit cross after shit cross every weekend in the Bayernliga too?

Because that's all they seem capable of.

LOL at Bayernliga defenses.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DA said:


> Do Bayern just spend every game sending in shit cross after shit cross every weekend in the Bayernliga too?
> 
> Because that's all they seem capable of.
> 
> LOL at Bayernliga defenses.



:moyes4


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Is it just me or is Bayern the new Barcelona?


It's just you.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Big game Ozil going off.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ozil hooked.

Ha.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't think you can really judge Bayern fully on a game where they are relaxed and don't have to kill the opposition due to the damage in the previous leg. However, judging by the patterns, I'd fancy our chances against this Pep led team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Liam Miller said:


> Ozil going off.


Good. 

He's fucking shit. 

His body language is the worst I've seen from any player ever. He literally does not give a fuck and looks like he would rather be at home having a beer on the couch.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Townsend is legit offending me with this bias shit. Shouting Go On everytime Arsenal attack is just ridiculous along with the it's ok for one team but not the other bullshit.

If Bayern start realising there's massive spaces for someone to come in to them crosses from deep if they're cut back to the edge of the area then they can have a fuckload of goals. If this doesn't happen then I will declare myself smarter than Pep on this one occassion.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

DA said:


> Do Bayern just spend every game sending in shit cross after shit cross every weekend in the Bayernliga too?
> 
> Because that's all they seem capable of.
> 
> LOL at Bayernliga defenses.


You're tripping if you think we're playing serious off that performance, but we might should.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

EGame said:


> Good.
> 
> He's fucking shit.
> 
> *His body language is the worst I've seen from any player ever. He literally does not give a fuck and looks like he would rather be at home having a beer on the couch.*


I agree with this, looks lazy and uninterested as shit.

When is Costa coming to the Bridge? What a MAN.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neuer has completed more passes than any Arsenal player (14)

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ozil is extremely talented but he must drive his team-mates mental with the attitude he shows sometimes.

He's like a petulant child sulking and refusing to do what he's told on the pitch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Townsend is legit offending me with this bias shit. Shouting Go On everytime Arsenal attack is just ridiculous along with the it's ok for one team but not the other bullshit.
> *


_

He does it with chelsea and arsenal all the time._


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Apparently Urrrzzzil has a tight hamstring.

Sure he does....


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO ROBBEN 

Fucking embarrassing. How is that not a booking?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tie over

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Crazy how Bayern always seem to have like 9 men in attack and defense simultaneously.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Terrible Arsenal, just terrible.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That was quick

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH LAWD 

PODOLSKI 

THE DREAM STILL HAS HOPE


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Was foul.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think Lahm was looking for that. He was leaning forwards and waiting to drop so a slight touch and he goes down. Not a foul. Good work from Podolski.
Play to the whistle boys.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Definitely would fancy Real Madrid, PSG or Chelsea to beat Bayern.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Typically not the game i expected.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

POTATO NEUER


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd like to bet the use of my anus as either an ornament, bowl, vase or sexual object that Bayern won't win the Champions League.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SHAMEFUL display of officiating going on here


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

What a joke. 

Ref is awful. Huge bias towards Bayern. WTF.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milan are woats.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

UEFAMUNICH


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Egame, find an eye-wash station and clean the potato soup off your retinas.

Ref is riding Bayern hard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm willing to fucking bet that if Bayern go up against a side with top strikers and not a donkey like Giroud, that they would wreck this Bayern defense. 

Wish it was Liverpool playing Bayern right now. :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Liverpool would play a style which would be good for Bayern. Plus their defence is terrible. They wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i thought egame was on team arsenal at the start of the season. back when ramsey was defying the laws of nature


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That's a fucking joke. 

Robben is a ******, should have his legs broken.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Giroud is fucking garbage

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

We really didn't give a shit, did we? ep


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *If Bayern start realising there's massive spaces for someone to come in to them crosses from deep if they're cut back to the edge of the area then they can have a fuckload of goals. If this doesn't happen then I will declare myself smarter than Pep on this one occassion.*


*Not bad for a girl 

Wouldn't mind seeing players remember that booting a penalty into the side/top of the net gives them a pretty good of a goal. Result totally flatters Arsenal but Bayern obviously didn't care.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Robben was such a cunt.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If Bayern and Liverpool played each other ten times, we would win at least six of them.

No joke.

Fuck Bayern.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

DA said:


> If Bayern and Liverpool played each other ten times, we would win at least six of them.
> 
> No joke.
> 
> Fuck Bayern.


why are you even in the UCL thread? Git out, till next season. :bigron



:kobe8


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that was terrible

both teams should be kicked out tbheadliner


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Raphael Honigstein ‏@honigstein 1m
> Beckenbauer unhappy. "In the end, it'll be like Barca: unwatchable. They will pass the ball back even on the goal-line".


Oh lawd


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

smart man that beckenbauer


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bayern have the most attention starved retired players of any club in Europe.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Ref seemed very inconsistent. Or just confused. Didn't penalise the obvious and heavy pushes yet gave fouls for many other tiny 'offences'. The dive (well, the main one) big game Robben produced was enough to give Tom Daley an erection. Rather dire game where neither team got out of second gear but it'll unfortunately probably be one of the more exciting second legs.

Dunno how many posts Brickhouse has in this thread but DA topped them all with his delusions.



Cliffy Byro said:


> I hate Andy Townsend so so much





Slient Alarm said:


> Andy "Go on" Townsend.
> 
> Captained Ireland yet refers to England as "we".
> 
> Fucknugget.





Seabs said:


> *Townsend is legit offending me with this bias shit. Shouting Go On everytime Arsenal attack is just ridiculous along with the it's ok for one team but not the other bullshit.
> *


Problem? 










i hate him












Alex's new sig?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

CLEAN HONEST AND THE SAINTS IN WHITE... Real Madrid to win the CL!

Soooo, Ozil seems out for 6 - 8 weeks now. Won't miss him as much. We have ROZZA! Yeah, sounds odd. Just hope we finish strongly and manage to win the FA Cup now.

We're on course of securing the Double anyway.

Top-4 Trophy + the FA Cup :wenger


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Razor King said:


> CLEAN HONEST AND THE SAINTS IN WHITE... *Real Madrid* to win the CL!


Team I'd be most worried about getting in the quarters if we get through. If the favourites all go through I'd probably be looking at:

1) Olympiacos
2/3) Atletico/Dortmund
4) PSG
5) Barca
6) Munich
7) Real

Haven't seen enough of Dortmund/Atletico to split them but neither looks as strong now as they did at the start of the season. Real are the only team I *REALLY* don't want though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If we do get through, I'd want to play Madrid. Not because I think we can beat them, but because we've never played them in the Champions League and it's a match I've always wanted. I think more or less every big European club has been to Stamford Bridge, but them, so I hope we get it this season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I actually think Real might win it this year, which is FUCKING PAINFUL to admit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If they do then I want all credit to be given to BIG CARLO. Such a great guy. Never really heard anyone say a bad word about him.

Actually, there was one person; AVB :StephenA2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Did AVB really say something bad about KING CARLO? Prick, should be preoccupied with why his garbage high line doesn't work. :avb


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ozil is the kind of guy who needs to be surrounded by world class players. when world class players like xabi alonso did all the dirty work, ozil was able to do as he pleased.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Joel said:


> If we do get through, I'd want to play Madrid. Not because I think we can beat them, but because we've never played them in the Champions League and it's a match I've always wanted. I think more or less every big European club has been to Stamford Bridge, but them, so I hope we get it this season.


A tie against Madrid would be nice, I just don't have much faith in us to win that. I'm picturing the moment when Ivanovic forgets he's a defender and we get hit with a Ronaldo/Bale/Benzema/Marcelo counter. It doesn't look pretty in my mind.

If we're taking how much we'd like to see the tie into account, then I'd just like to avoid Barca. We've played them too often and their football is (IMO) very boring to watch. Olympiakos/Atletico/Dortmund/PSG are all something relatively new. Bayern are in many people's eyes the best team in the world but I genuinely think we could beat them and the Super Cup was the most excited I've been during a match this season. Real would just be a big tie we haven't seen enough of, plus the Carlo/Mourinho returns and the overall star power and it'd be entertaining at least. I could probably deal with losing to Madrid if it happens anyway.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> If they do then I want all credit to be given to BIG CARLO. Such a great guy. Never really heard anyone say a bad word about him.
> 
> Actually, there was one person; AVB :StephenA2


I really wish he was still at PSG. He's really turned Real Madrid around from the shithouse they were last season. Fuarrrrk 

I'm sure it will be either PSG or Real to lift the trophy. 

Dem fucking feels  I have faith in the Barca squad but I have very little faith in Martino. I can't see it being our year with the shitstorms surrounding Barca.

If we make it through tomorrow (I wouldn't be surprised if Martino FUCKED that one up too), I would pray for Olympiacos/United.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Beckenbauer speaking some truth, yet another boring ass game made even worse by woat commentators and pundits.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> If we do get through, I'd want to play Madrid. Not because I think we can beat them, but because we've never played them in the Champions League and it's a match I've always wanted. I think more or less every big European club has been to Stamford Bridge, but them, so I hope we get it this season.


It should be the final imo.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Joel said:


> If we do get through, I'd want to play Madrid. Not because I think we can beat them, but because we've never played them in the Champions League and it's a match I've always wanted. I think more or less every big European club has been to Stamford Bridge, but them, so I hope we get it this season.


 we'd get whacked i think. 3-1 in pre-season showed a big difference between the teams. next season we could have a real go at them.

first there's the gala game though. still have to finish the job


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

PSG in the next round plz. Or ManU if they get through. Madrid/Chelsea would be great so that we'll avoid one of them at least (CHELSEA).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Curry said:


> Team I'd be most worried about getting in the quarters if we get through. If the favourites all go through I'd probably be looking at:
> 
> 1) Olympiacos
> 2/3) Atletico/Dortmund
> ...


I'll have my money on Chelsea to beat any team in the QF, apart from Real Madrid. Mou will troll Barca if you guys draw them and I'd bank Mou to beat Bayern as well because you just know that SOB Mourinho will pull some magic out of his hat.

It's amazing how Ancelotti has turned Madrid around. He must be the most underrated manager around. Whenever people talk of the best managers around, it's always Pep or Mourinho, but he's right up there. If he wins La Liga this season, he'd be the only manager along with Mou to have won the domestic league in 4 different countries. It's amazing that for both it was with Chelsea and Madrid, whilst one won it with Inter and other with Milan. Talk about symmetry. Both have also won the CL two times.

If it came to the best club managers, Id say:

2. Mourinho
3. Pep/Ancelotti

Of course #1 is David Moyes!




Kiz said:


> ozil is the kind of guy who needs to be surrounded by world class players. when world class players like xabi alonso did all the dirty work, ozil was able to do as he pleased.


Aha! We need a world class striker in front of him. We're hopelessly poor up top. Ozil will do well if he is the secondary star in the team as opposed to being THE star of the team. The pressure will be off and he'd do whatever he wants. We need a top quality CM and a ST in the summer so bad. I don't know what striker will be available but it is likely we'd go for Khedira in the summer, especially since Madrid want that big signing in the middle in the form of Pogba/Vidal. With Khedira in, Wenger's DAS KONTINGENT mission would also receive a nice boost.

We may even get Draxler with him being Wenger's next fancy--converting him into a CF for whatever reason..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> It should be the final imo.


Carlo and Jose. (Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nessler said:


> we'd get whacked i think. 3-1 in pre-season showed a big difference between the teams. next season we could have a real go at them.
> 
> first there's the gala game though. still have to finish the job


Yeah, Madrid would beat us. Probably would be embarrassing for Jose as well, but it's still a tie I want. Tbh, I didn't go into the season thinking we could win the CL and I still don't, so a nice big tie that hasn't been seen before won't be so bad. We're gonna be in it next season and much stronger, so screw it, I want to see this tie regardless of us going out.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

rustling dem Man Utd fan jimmies. Go on my son







Better colour commentator than anyone you get on the BBC/Sky/MichaelBTOwen Sport.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll never forget his laugh after Xabi knocked in the rebound from the pelanty or his "GET IN" after Cisse put us 2-0 up in the shootout :terry1

TownGOAT


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd take any team in the quarter finals. We're not gonna win but I wanna see Jose at his best and I wanna see how these kids handle the big time. Its good for development

I'm with Joel. Bring on Madrid! or PSG. anything, I wanna avoid Bayern and Barca out of how done those matches are


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lel is at the beginning of the YouTube code. I don't think it's a coincidence. 

And I know we have made jokes about supporters being Brickhouse before. But I feel there is a massive *MASSIVE* possibility that this guy is indeed Brickhouse.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barcelona line-up (official): Valdes - Alves Pique Mascherano Alba - Xavi Busquets Cesc - Neymar Messi Iniesta #fcblive

Feel very bad for Pedro and Alexis. Those two don't deserve to sit on the bench. Neymar is way out of form, and probably shouldn't have got the nod over Pedro.

Hopefully he proves me wrong.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Agreed on Pedro over Neymar. Iniesta/Cesc/Xavi all playing seems safe but I swear it rarely works out to make Barca better than with Pedro/Alexis in for one of them. They'll get through but I can see them making it hard for themselves.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We might actually get eliminated tonight. 

I would have never said this going into a second leg 2-0 up in the past 6 years. 

Fuarrrrkkkkkkk


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You won't.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> lel is at the beginning of the YouTube code. I don't think it's a coincidence.
> 
> And I know we have made jokes about supporters being Brickhouse before. But I feel there is a massive *MASSIVE* possibility that this guy is indeed Brickhouse.


I wanted to hear his opinion of the Arsenal goal and why that was allowed to stand. He doesn't help the stigma of a minority of Arsenal fans feeling like they're always victims of injustice.

Oh yeah... come on CITEH!!8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AWWW YEAH Tyler and Neville commentary.

YAYA welcome back!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Yaya joking around with Messi during the handshakes lel

Good to see he is taking it seriously


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Miracle of Paris in the making?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Definite penalty there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG MESSI.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

sliplink said:


> Miracle of Paris in the making?


Apparently not... these ties look done unless Barca go full retard or Aguero goes full GOAT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT A FUCKING JOKE 

The ref is a fucking joke.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

That was pretty much identical to the wrongly ruled out goal in the first leg. Abysmal decisions.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This is FUCKNIG PATHETIC. 

IF WE FUCKING LOSE THAT FUCKING REF SHOULD BE EXECUTED


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Alba is making the entire right attack of Man City his bitch. Great performance so far.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I knew Neymar shouldn't have started. 

Pedro would have buried that all fucking day. FUCK ME.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure if neymar or robinho

Jordi Alba is not human :O

This ref is quite the cock

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I want to fucking break this refereed neck. 

I want to fucking snap his fucking finger bones so he will never be able to handle a whistle again.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

EGame said:


> I want to fucking break this refereed neck.
> 
> I want to fucking snap his fucking finger bones so he will never be able to handle a whistle again.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like united are going to have to save this woat CL and add some drama and excitement :moyes2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL Aguero off. 

City fans were jizzing all about him in the second leg and he did absolute fuck all .


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I love seeing the interactions in the tunnel between the players, the stream on Fox Soccer 2 go shows it all.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Citeh really rode their luck in that half. Barca could have been 3/4 up with good reffing/finishing. The poor offside call being made AGAIN was just ridiculous, it wasn't even debatable. 

I'm not sure why Neymar went for Hart's near post when he was through on goal, he had plenty of time to pick out the far post and drill in a clean finish. Was it him who shot straight at Hart from close range as well? Poor finishing all around from him if so.

Talking of Hart, he was almost made to look like a clown at the end of that half, but was very fortunate to not be punished by Messi. In fact that was the second time that Messi failed to punish Hart for rushing off his line and not sweeping up the ball. Kompany is also going to have to be far more careful in the second half if he continues to step up from the back, he only needs to be turned once with a lack of cover behind him and that's a potential red card in the making. There was one moment where he was completely done by Messi close to the half way line but thankfully Yaya covered well, but Yaya isn't reliable enough to depend on in those situations too often.

Alba's reading of the game on one of the Citeh attacks when a cross came in (to Aguero???) was sublime, completely snuffed out the danger. Barca have looked completely safe down that flank because of him. Other than that they had a good break through the middle (but Yaya muffed up his control of the ball), a half chance that was swung wide by JAWS and one great chance when Silva shot straight at Valdes. It's not really a surprise that Citeh have failed to create a good chance from their right flank. In fact as I'm typing this JAWS just shanked one into Valdes from the left hand side of the Barca box.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

You have to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

These cunts are so fuckern spawny :lmao

EDIT: Okay, maybe not THAT spawny...VALDES!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

VALDES

MY WORD

One more foul from Kompany and he's off. lel


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

BRAVE Joe Hart.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Neymar has to fucking go. 

.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Make a change Tata you fucking coward.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lol not a foul, fuck this CL shit.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

This is the best I've seen Messi in awhile 

Not sure if Neymar or Denilson (real betis one not arsenal)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Neymar's "goal" in the first half shouldn't stand IMO. He gains an advantage by being in an offside position when the pass is played. Ref is being bit of a plonker outside of that though.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Why can't Pique always play like this?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Curry said:


> Neymar's "goal" in the first half shouldn't stand IMO. He gains an advantage by being in an offside position when the pass is played. Ref is being bit of a plonker outside of that though.


That's the whole point of the new offside rule, which will eventually lead to a player just standing in the opponent's box waiting for play to get near him :/

I agree with Neville, Barca miss Guily


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII MESSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII MESSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

DAAAAA GOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

BLAME THE REF SOME MORE PELLEGRINI, BLAME HIM SOME MORE.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Lovely finish by the GOAT


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Messiiiii! Finally! I guess I can stop being so nervous now...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lolcott.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lescott...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lolllllllll LEt's go for the jugular.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I wonder if Lescott will get his own lowlights package at the end of the game. 



Curry said:


> Neymar's "goal" in the first half shouldn't stand IMO. He gains an advantage by being in an offside position when the pass is played. Ref is being bit of a plonker outside of that though.


Second phase.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

WHO IS THE GREATER POTATO

DEMI OR LESCOTT?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lolll City with no midfielders.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

reDREDD said:


> WHO IS THE GREATER POTATO
> 
> DEMI OR LESCOTT?


Whoever signed them.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"The Beast."

Same amount of league goals as Danny fucking Welbeck.

Beastly indeed.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's hilarious how out of his depth Lescott is. Even more hilarious is they paid £22m to get him. Back when that was a lot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This referee.

:lmao


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

GOAT REF

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> It's hilarious how out of his depth Lescott is. Even more hilarious is they paid £22m to get him. Back when that was a lot.



The sig :lmao :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA FUCKNG MORONS, 

SUCK IT. A SHIT REF WORKS TWO WAYS.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Small time ref, player rightly gives shit to him and he jumps at the chance to act like a cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Slient Alarm said:


> "The Beast."
> 
> Same amount of league goals as Danny fucking Welbeck.
> 
> Beastly indeed.


welbeck's played less game as well


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Now pellegrini has a chance to blame the ref and then say he never seen the Barca pen/offside 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Champions League refs are absolute shit. For all the hassle we give English refs, they're light years ahead of everyone else.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

pique was getting jelly of demi and lescott potato'ing so hard.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> welbeck's played less game as well


Who negredo? GTFO.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FINISH THE GAME OFF. 

FUCCCKKKKKKK


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> Champions League refs are absolute shit. For all the hassle we give English refs, they're light years ahead of everyone else.


Well in his defence he's a video game distributor


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Need a City goal for €50.

Come on you blue bastards.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> FINISH THE GAME OFF.
> 
> FUCCCKKKKKKK


Game was finished in the first leg you potato.

Draw in the nou camp not bad city.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol offside goal to top it all off.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> lol offside goal to top it all off.


sergi roberto played him on


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DANNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII <33333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Joe Hart you useless squinty-eyed fucking cunt.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hart mugged off again, but punished for it this time (although his defence did let him down that time).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bayern vs Barca next round please.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

The greatest referee of CL History. Wish he refreed the match :banderas


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why is city playing an experimental formation where joe is positioned infront of the centrebacks


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

WOAT officials in Europe. Again.

Lets just have Sian Massey do everything from now on.

Lescott. *shudders*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Masquerade said:


> The greatest referee of CL History. Wish he refreed the match :banderas


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This "Oh well done City for standing up to Barca" bollocks really gets on my tits.

Few months ago, the media line was "City have nothing to fear, Barca should be afraid of Europes's most lethal attacking force" but now that they've been humbled it's "Unlucky City, good effort."

Gimme a break...


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

"Kompany was brilliant tonight and didn't deserve to be on the winning side" - Jamie Redknapp


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> Well in his defence he's a video game distributor


It shouldn't matter if he's a butcher, a baker or a candlestick maker - he's had a nightmare like the majority of refs seem to have who aren't English. That's probably highly offensive but there's barely been a game where I've not wanted to two foot the ref in the face.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Pique was great tonight damn.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ArnoldTricky said:


> "Kompany was brilliant tonight and didn't deserve to be on the winning side" - Jamie Redknapp



:lmao :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Vader said:


> It shouldn't matter if he's a butcher, a baker or a candlestick maker - he's had a nightmare like the majority of refs seem to have who aren't English. That's probably highly offensive but there's barely been a game where I've not wanted to two foot the ref in the face.


*Not offensive because it's true. Refereeing for a match of that level at this stage of this tournament was a disgrace. I can live with refs making human mistakes and maybe even the odd really bad call but to get so many pretty clear and important calls so wrong is unforgivable.

Safe to say that as a contest over 2 legs Barca/City was a massive letdown. 2 pretty dead matches and City not able to mount much of a contest. Disappointing from a neutral perspective but also showed the gulf between the supposed best in the Premier League and other top leagues. For all the money City spend they really do have awful squad depth when someone needs replacing. Take Aguero, Yaya, Fernandinho, Kompany, Zabaleta and Nastasic out of the team and there's massive weaknesses. *


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Bayern/Real

&

Barca/PSG

next round

plz and thx


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Overall very happy with the result. 

I don't believe the scoreline did our performance justice because we really should of had 4 goals in that game. 

Alba, Iniesta, Messi and Valdes were absolutely phenomenal. Messi especially. 

Beating City in both games over 2 legs is actually an incredibly difficult task, and I think it should be acknowledged. Amazing performance from Barca, not many negatives in that match at all.

Oh and how bad of a loser is Kompany? Definitely right up there with old Wenger. Loll he's so butthurt.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Take Aguero, Yaya, Fernandinho, Kompany, Zabaleta and Nastasic out of the team and there's massive weaknesses. *


If you take basically any team's 3 best players out and then 3 more players in areas they happen to be weak they'll struggle.
*
Chelsea without Hazard, Oscar, Terry, Cahill, Matic and Willian*
Cech
Azpi Ivanovic Luiz Cole
Ramires Mikel
Salah Lampard Schurrle
Torres

*Barca without Pique, Mascherano, Messi, Neymar, Iniesta and Xavi*
Valdes
Alves Bartra Puyol? Alba
Fabregas Busquets Roberto
Pedro Alexis Tello

*Bayern without Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Robben, Ribery, Dante and Boateng *
Neuer
Rafinha Martinez Van Buyten Alaba
Kroos Thiago
Muller Gotze Shaqiri
Mandzukic


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bayern still look like they could put the D in you anytime.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If you replaced Roberto with Rafinha and Tello with Deulofeu, we would go in dry against most top sides.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah well

De Gea, Evra, Carrick, Mata, Januzaj, Rooney

Lindegaard
Smalling Vidic Ferdinand Buttner
Valencia Cleverley Fellaini Young
Welbeck RVP

GOAT


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not all 6 of them at once you muppet. Take ONE of them out and City suffer a lot more than they should losing just one person. Wouldn't be shocked if our 2nd choice XI was better than City's tbh. Shame about the first choice XI mind.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> Yeah well
> 
> De Gea, Evra, Carrick, Mata, Januzaj, Rooney
> 
> ...


RB GOAT and dat crossing talent.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if there's any justice in the world that ref will never get to ref again. absolutely disgusting display. weak as piss on so many decisions. it's a shame that the champions league punishes you for being physically stronger.

thought we played well, definitely got lucky in the first half but we matched barca for much of the game. lescott unfortunately made 1 fatal error and that was it. just like in the first leg. one mistake and it killed the game. we're struggling big time to score and i have no idea why. 1,113 mins since any of negredo/kun/dzeko scored, and that was in the 5-1 mauling of spurs. jojo, nasri x3, yaya x2, navas and kompany.

oh and kun has a hamstring problem and likely won't play vs hull. of course, top round it out nicely. both legs also showed that we desperately need a top class centre back and probably a new left back, although kolarov was good.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

yeah. poor refereeing. city should have been buried in the first half itself - clear pen, clearly not offside


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Glad Messi put in an outstanding performance to shut some people up. Everyone's saying Kompany was great, and he was, but whenever Messi got turned and ran at him he couldn't do shit about it. The skill leading up to Neymar's shot cleared off the line in the first half was both mesmerizing and majesterial. Iniesta was on top of his game today too. Good for him after that horrible personal experience. 

Thought City were good in patches but I never really got the impression they were banging on Barca's door. More like they gave the door a solid tap from time to time. If City scored first it might have been different because Barca seem mentally fragile to me at this point in their season but they looked a good team tonight and would've been out of sight by half time if the ref wasn't WOAT.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing new in the CL but it's always frustrating to watch the pathetic performances of referees in almost every big game. It's not only the obvious offside/penalty/red card mistakes, it's the ridiculous fouls on every soft touch that kills the game and not allowing any physicality.

City's first priority should be a top CB to create a stable partnership for Kompany, in big parts of the two matches he was pretty much holding the defence by himself. Pellegrini's approach at the Etihad was how he should have played in this game if he had a result to defend, then start Clichy and Kolarov. This is how they should have played the first leg.

If we qualify the obvious one is the winner of Utd/Olympiakos, after that I will take Atletico or Barca. Hopefully Bayern and Madrid play each other but no team is unbeatable this season. Bayern isn't the direct, organized machine that they were under Heynckes. They're still the best in the world but Guardiola's Bayern look much more vulnerable in defence and not as threatening in attack. The competition is open, quarter finals should create some interesting matches.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Why is it that after most CL games--more than the actual match--we end up speaking about the appalling reffing? Surely, UEFA aren't this dumb... How could you justify the awfulness of referees in the biggest club competition in the world? This is just incompetence from UEFA at all levels.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh they know, they just don't give a fuck


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Spurs are so poor.


----------



## Manelpirolito (Nov 5, 2006)

benfica are so good.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I fucking love Christian Eriksen mane.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn, Mario Gomez, just lethal.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Benfica looked really strong out there tonight. The first Europa League team to impress me this season, I know it's only Spurs but still.

Surprised that they didn't qualify from their champions league group given that PSG were the only decent team in it. 

LOL at Sherwood being mad at the mananger most known for theatrics.

Classic 'This Is Football' 3 bars of power shot from Luisao.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Damn, Mario Gomez, just lethal.


Fiore has played well in the big games (mostly). They need to replicate the same emotion and drive in their lesser matches if they hope to challenge for the Scudetto in the coming years


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Unlucky Spurs, Benfica are usually a strong team.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Fiore has played well in the big games (mostly). They need to replicate the same emotion and drive in their lesser matches if they hope to challenge for the Scudetto in the coming years


I wish them the best, they play great football. Juve were always going to struggle for goals though with the Pirate Osvaldo and Giovinco playing upfront for the majority of the game and having to rely on a central midfielder once again for firepower. Vidal this season has raised his game even higher, tackling like Roy Keane, scoring like Frank Lampard. I don't think Juve are going to be able to keep hold of him much longer unless a true world class goalscorer heads to Turin. Whilst Tevez is an exceptional domestic talent he fades into obscurity in Europe and needs to play behind someone who relishes such moments.

Second leg is going to be a super tense affair now. When you have a forward who can score up to 3 goals on less than 15 touches you're always going to be a threat.

Also no need for Spurs fans to panic. This loss means they will have more time to concentrate on getting a suitable place in the league in order to be in the same tournament next season.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

> Watching Manchester City play Barcelona on Wednesday night, fans of every other club in the Premier League must have been choking with envy. Sure City lost, sure they failed across two legs to match opponents who were nowhere near their best, sure they are not yet a force to dominate Europe. But one thing we can be confident of after that display in the Nou Camp: there cannot be a better defender in the land than Vincent Kompany.
> 
> My, he was magnificent on Wednesday night. Powerful, intelligent, controlled, he was everything you want of a centre back. And what a leader too, his every contribution oozing the kind of selfless team ethic that insists others follow. There was one moment when, assessing correctly what was about to happen, he stepped in to intercept a through ball and strode forward before delivering an inch perfect pass of his own that looked as if he were channelling the spirit of Bobby Moore. There is no team in England that would not be improved hugely by his presence in their starting eleven.
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/jim-white/vincent-ultimate-kompany-man-city-133713074.html












:ti

He was bang average in both legs against Barca.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:ti 

Was lucky not to have been sent off in the second leg. Lost count of how many fouls he committed. Seemed like a lot anyways.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

vincent kompany is no gary cahill


----------



## Tyrion Hammister (Mar 10, 2014)

reDREDD said:


> vincent kompany is no gary cahill


***** wat you say?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You are welcome, brother Redead


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, DA was the guy who banned him.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Aww, but he had a hamster and stuff...


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

No Torres. Chelsea to win 3-zip


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> "Mancini said that he would like to have a meal with you after the game if he wins and he will pay the bill, what would you do, would you like to have a meal with him as well?"
> 
> Jose: "No."


:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

damn thats cold

also thanks DA


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AVB about to knock out Dortmund :avb3


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> AVB about to knock out Dortmund :avb3


If this happens, Klopp should legit suicide.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Wouldnt mind a bit of change tomorrow, might as well give the likes of Welbeck, Kagawa and Nani a chance, they cant do any worse than recent performances


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Chelsea 2-0.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nani can do worse for sure.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Getting properly nervous about this now. A balls up seems very possible, especially after the weekend. 

Tonight would be a lovely time for Oscar to remember all that potential he has.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I think Chelsea will just edge it tonight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Drogba to score the winner. 

Would be a GOAT moment.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Great start for Chelsea.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

This game is over. Galatasaray haven't learned their mistake from Istanbul and having no midfield to handle Chelsea's which keeps drawing Semih Kaya and Chedjou up and allowing Eto'o to play around them.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Word is Jese has done his knee ligaments. Awful for him, had such a brilliant season. 

Bale tho. Morata has been full potato.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Madrid playing a pretty strong team considering they were 6-1 up and have el classico at the weekend. 
Well that's both ties done and dusted

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Galatasaray are poor today. Have the game wrapped up nicely. Eto'o is definitely the best striker of our three and must start against Arsenal. Eboue doesn't even want to deal with Hazard, he's just camped out in the oppositions half.

The GOAT CB partnership for the second goal :cahill :terry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Do Chelsea ever not score from fucking set pieces?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Good first half. Terry, Lampard and Hazard all great so far.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Over to you, Moyes.

Gala sucked ass. We didn't need to get out of second gear.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea is the team that I least want to play in the next round. 

Dat solid defence. 
Dat set-piece scoring ability. 
Dat thought of Samu scoring against Barca. 

No thanks, it's like a nightmare waiting to happen. 

Hope Chelsea draw Madrid or Bayern next round.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Who's Atletico's sub goaalkeeper? Because if we get them they can't use Courtois :banderas

I bet they wish they never sold me now!

Who I want from the most to the least:

1) Real Madrid (I've already explained this)
2) Dortmund (Never played them I believe)
3) Atletico (Let Costa see his future team up close)
4) Bayern (Bring on the champions)
5) Barca (Let's renew the rivalry, EGame)
6) PSG (I honestly don't give a shit about this team)
7) United (I want a big tie, not a midtable club)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He went full potato in the only game I've seen him play this season. Is there an actual clause in his contract for that or are you just assuming because it's always done for loanees to English clubs? You'd have to actually get decent shots on target against a good defense for that to matter anyway,*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

EGame said:


> Chelsea is the team that I least want to play in the next round.
> 
> Dat solid defence.
> Dat set-piece scoring ability.
> ...


:agree:

I think we could have a decent shout in a draw against Barca and even Bayern. I'd like to avoid Madrid till later on though. Fuck it give us anyone, quarterfinals is a massive improvement from last seasons early elimination. Our defense has been something great this season. Terry's strong leadership, and Azpilicueta being the GOAT left back convert. The main problem is up front. Like I said a million times this season, if we had a real competent striker, we would be a complete package (I think we can function without a CM signing to be hendo). We should be better next season.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Eto'o seems to have improved quite a bit since Mourinho's dismissive comments about him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *He went full potato in the only game I've seen him play this season. Is there an actual clause in his contract for that or are you just assuming because it's always done for loanees to English clubs? You'd have to actually get decent shots on target against a good defense for that to matter anyway,*


Yeah, I saw that goal he let in too. Last year in the Super Cup we allowed him special permission to play the game, so I assume he won't be able to play it if we draw them since there is no way in hell we'd allow him to play in this competative game against us. He'd probably kick up a fuss and tell us he wants to leave. He's quite the mouthy guy.

Eto'o scoring for us on the same pitch when Drogba is trying to score against us. I don't know if I understand this fitba lark anymore...

Edit:






:jose


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

galatasaray are fucking trash. hoping for PSG in the next round.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

amused at how before the tie nostalgia got in the way of how far drogba had declined

he's not very good anymore.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yes hes like the kiz of posters

:banderas

seriously though Gala's best attempt all game was the fucking ball bouncing off ivanovic


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

loved by chelsea fans?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

something like that

you know, its funny. before the game I was thinking that if Didier managed a goal against us, the internet would have exploded in "Chelsea fucked up in letting drogba go lololololol"

I'm not saying any of our current strikers are spectacular, but keeping drogba wouldnt exactly have been exceptionally better. I like that he went out in the best possible way a striker ever can


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he was very obviously on the decline, keeping him this season on big wages would've been a mistake. sometimes you just have to let go.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Seriously WOAT week of Champions League matches. At least United/Olympiakos has potential to be amusing, although I kind of hope United go through. Moyes needs to get some ultimately meaningless wins so he's not sacked.



Kiz said:


> he was very obviously on the decline, keeping him this season on big wages would've been a mistake. sometimes you just have to *let go*.


Uh huh. Life's like this. Uh huh, uh huh. That's the way it is.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Kiz said:


> he was very obviously on the decline, keeping him this season on big wages would've been a mistake. sometimes you just have to let go.


yeah. he's 36. not good anymore. still does the job in the turkish league though. Maybe he goes to MLS next


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hamada said:


> Chelsea 2-0.


GOATHamada 



Rockhead said:


> Galatasaray are poor today. Have the game wrapped up nicely. Eto'o is definitely the best striker of our three and must start against Arsenal. Eboue doesn't even want to deal with Hazard, he's just camped out in the oppositions half.
> 
> The GOAT CB partnership for the second goal :cahill :terry


Eto'o has been Mou's first choice in home games in the PL for a while now. Mou said it himself. Scored all his PL goals at the Bridge IIRC. I expect him to start ahead of El Nino.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

It's more to do with the way Gala are playing TBH. Their defence is not organized at all and their midfield is just not good enough. Even the long balls they were trying to send to create a half chance were usually not on target and Terry and Ivanovic got them easily. Gala had 3 chances to score in both games, which Didier created including the corner which led to their goal. With Hazard/Oscar/Willian playing behind him, a lot more opportunities in the air and more intense training he would still do a much better job than anything we have up front right now. 

There was a similar situation a few years ago when we played Marseille and Didier looked like he didn't really want to play that match. Great to see him get the reception that a legend like him deserve, difficult to watch the game, too many EMOTIONS. Hopefully the next time he comes back to the Bridge it will be a different story, maybe even next season, who knows...


















The GOAT

:jose :terry1

Other than that a comfortable game, Lampard, Hazard and the defence were fantastic. For the next round, Atletico, Barca or the winner of Utd/Olympiakos. 

Chelsea/Utd/Olympiakos
Madrid/Bayern 
PSG/Barca 
Dortmund/Atletico.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I would be more than happy to see Drogba go back to Chelsea next season, but then I'm quite happy for Chelsea to continue to have no top quality strikers.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pep has basically came out and said that Roberto Di Matteo broke him. What a quitter.

He loses one tie in a CL semi and all of a sudden he thinks he can't motivate his players anymore. Well fuck, Heynckes lost everything at the final stage that year and instead of being a quitter, he went back in and won everything he lost the following year.

I hope Bayern and Barca are drawn together and Barca smash him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well if we completely ignore pep's barca had already won everything there was to win at least twice then yeah


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So one loss against a team that had a massive run of luck means he can't motivate them anymore?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that's what he said

it means much less if it's with a squad that has already won everything


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> Chelsea is the team that I least want to play in the next round.
> 
> Dat solid defence.
> Dat set-piece scoring ability.
> ...


There's nothing Mourinho likes better than teams that pass the hell out of the ball thus giving him time to set his defensive system in place. You've got to attack his teams head on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's bullshit. If he wants to use this motivation excuse, then he's just a quitter, because they basically had ONE bad week (losing to Madrid and then being knocked out by us) and that's it. He doesn't say that it was building up and up, he just highlighted that moment (CL semi). Furthermore, it is from defeat where you learn more about yourself and the ones around you. Pep didn't want to stick around to learn.

You can continue to defend him all you want, but all these comments say is that when the heat got hot in the kitchen, Pep wanted out straight away, which is kinda is lame as I thought more of him.

If he said that it was building up then fair enough and maybe that is what he meant and that this moment was the straw that broke the camel's back. But the way it's reported just makes him sound like a quitter.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Let's be hendo here, if Pep stayed on, it would have been to the detriment of his own health










Hardly lame tbhendo


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Welp tonight will either be brilliant for United fans or brilliant for everyone else. Olympiakos have never drawn or won a game in England, so there's your 'record to possibly be broken' for those keeping score at home.

First fifteen minutes are crucial because an early goal and the crowd will be all over Olympiakos and without being cliche that two goal lead then becomes meaningless. If it was Ferguson I'd have us at 90% favourites as he knew how to motivate players and get them to perform when their backs were against the wall. With Moyes...I just worry. I don't want to be a mongy pessimist but I'm just envisaging him focusing on keeping the ball and getting it wide, even if our attacks break down in the final third. United are good enough to attack Olympaikos and push them back into their own half, rather than operating a slow and prodding style of play. The longer the game goes without a goal, the more perilous any Olympiakos goal becomes and the less likely United are to advance, given our woes at home in terms of goals and clear cut chances.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dude was probably stressed, but I don't think he'd have dropped dead if he stayed at Barca. Part of me thinks that he got out because he knew he could keep up his rate of success there and wanted to leave with his legacy fully intact.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> It's bullshit. If he wants to use this motivation excuse, then he's just a quitter, because they basically had ONE bad week (losing to Madrid and then being knocked out by us) and that's it. He doesn't say that it was building up and up, he just highlighted that moment (CL semi). Furthermore, it is from defeat where you learn more about yourself and the ones around you. Pep didn't want to stick around to learn.
> 
> You can continue to defend him all you want, but all these comments say is that when the heat got hot in the kitchen, Pep wanted out straight away, which is kinda is lame as I thought more of him.
> 
> If he said that it was building up then fair enough and maybe that is what he meant and that this moment was the straw that broke the camel's back. But the way it's reported just makes him sound like a quitter.


Agreed. Pep is the best manager in the world when the team's winning but both he and Barca always seemed to hit panic mode when they were in losing situations in big games.

Edit: The one exception to this of course is the Iniesta equaliser against Chelsea but that was just a slice of individual brilliance.


----------



## Instant-TooNAttik (Dec 4, 2009)

If United score early tonight I think they'll progress but obviously the longer it goes without that first goal the more difficult it becomes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so what if he didnt want to do it anymore? he had nothing left to prove. maybe he couldn't motivate the players who had won absolutely everything there was to win anymore. if he was a quitter wouldn't he have left in 2009-10 when they got knocked out in the semi's?

it's quite obviously due to the strain and the pressure of the barca job, which is only matched by madrid in it's nature. but if chelsea fans want to claim it as some sort of strange victory then i'm sure they will anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> so what if he didnt want to do it anymore? he had nothing left to prove. maybe he couldn't motivate the players who had won absolutely everything there was to win anymore. if he was a quitter *wouldn't he have left in 2009-10 when they got knocked out in the semi's?*
> 
> it's quite obviously due to the strain and the pressure of the barca job, which is only matched by madrid in it's nature. but if chelsea fans want to claim it as some sort of strange victory then i'm sure they will anyway.


No, because they won the league.

Lol at you bringing in me being a Chelsea fan as an argument point. Strong.

Keep up the white knighting (Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you don't half mind a cry if anyone challenges your opinion.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Look at my previous point, Kiz:



Joel said:


> If he said that it was building up then fair enough and maybe that is what he meant and that this moment was the straw that broke the camel's back. But the way it's reported just makes him sound like a quitter.


I acknowledged your point here about the stress building up, but then made note that the report makes him sound like a quitter. If you weren't so busy being furious about anything bad said about Pep, then maybe you'd see I've taken your opinion into account and merited it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no I just skim over terrible opinions. that's why


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

all i know is im claiming pep's scalp

we are chelsea, enders of beautiful beautiful, look upon ye mighty works and despair


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> no I just skim over terrible opinions. that's why


Yet feel the need to respond ALL THE TIME :kobe8

Good day, Kiz.

United to win 3-0 tonight.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

For the sake of the PL, I hope ManU win and advance tonight. It's already bad with City and Arsenal eliminated; if United go out, that'd be Chelsea alone... Plus, I'd want Moyesy to visit Bernabeu, Par des Princes, or Camp Nou in the QFs. Would be cool. :moyes1


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Plus, I'd want Moyesy to visit Bernabeu, Par des Princes, or Camp Nou in the QFs. Would be cool. :moyes1


Sadist.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

So, despite being in training since last week, Nani wont be involved today, spotted at a bowling alley an hour ago


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Good to see he cares about the match. Probably not true anyway.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nani's score card would probably read like this: / 0 2 4 / 6 X 3 4 0

That's if his footballing form/consistency is anything to go by.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Would like to see United progress tonight. Wouldn't be surprised if they get eliminated though because LOLMoyes :moyes3


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Good to see he cares about the match. Probably not true anyway.*


saw it here

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...two-hours-Manchester-United-v-Olympiacos.html


also



> De Gea; Rafael, Jones, Ferdinand, Evra; Valencia, Carrick, Giggs, Welbeck; Rooney, van Persie.
> Lindegaard, Fellaini, Fletcher, Januzaj, Kagawa, Young, Hernandez.



looks like welbeck being played out of position again


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Daily Mail plus picture could be from any time. Not that it matters though. 

Oh looks CBs rotated again. and CM too!*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Strong midfield there lel


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vidic pick up an injury on Sunday?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a sorry looking team that is. Welbeck on the left, because that always works.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Valencia though. All them great crosses for their LB to get hit with.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Had a final exam today, thought i was going to fail going into it. Walked out BOSSING THE FUCK out of it. 

David Moyes should follow my lead.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Do United fans actually WANT to win tonight?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel Glazer at the game then


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> Pep has basically came out and said that Roberto Di Matteo broke him. What a quitter.
> 
> He loses one tie in a CL semi and all of a sudden he thinks he can't motivate his players anymore. Well fuck, Heynckes lost everything at the final stage that year and instead of being a quitter, he went back in and won everything he lost the following year.
> 
> I hope Bayern and Barca are drawn together and Barca smash him.


It's Pep's biggest flaw. 

I am literally Pep's biggest biggest fan and think he is a brilliant coach, but he doesn't have a getting back up after the KO punch mentality. 

It will ikely hurt his legacy in the long-run if he continues to do it. He did the same thing when he left Barca as the captain and is likely why he will never be looked at in the same player category as someone like Puyol who stayed with the club through hell and back and only called it quits when he simply couldn't go on any longer.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

How many times can Moyes say 'try' in an interview :moyes1


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Joel Glazer at the game then


Ugh, Disgusting.

Shave that shit off Joel.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

EGame said:


> Had a final exam today, thought i was going to fail going into it. *Walked out* BOSSING THE FUCK out of it.
> 
> *David Moyes should follow my lead*.


I agree.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> I agree.


cheeky kunt. 

Games starting. 

andherewego.jpg


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Come on, you useless pack of cunts. Show an ounce of pride tonight.

We're not going to win the competition but I don't want our last Champions League for a few decades to be against Olympiakos.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

United to be leading 3-0 before conceding in the 94th minute please. Or United lose in E/T or on pens, that would be fine. 

MAIN EVENT TIME.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Fucking Hulk


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Come on.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Holebas potato.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

De Gea is Godly.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

remember when people wanted de gea dropped or sold after a couple of months....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Perfect time to score the second.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

De Gea saving david's behind.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

UNITED IS BACK, LEL.

OLYMPIACOS with some bad defending for both goals.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Olympiakos have been truly truly shite. I mean Michael Barrymore as a lifeguard shite.

Giggs was off the pace for much of the half, helped no doubt by not playing for weeks before tonight. His distribution at times was worse than the sun's in liverpool, but fair play his ball for the second was exquisite. Valencia should come off for Januzaj second half, because this team can easily be gotten at. Welbeck bless him hasn't had much to sniff at but his hold up play and pressing has been fine, and he worked well with Evra near the end to nearly create an opening.

I'll truly be disappointed if we don't kick on from here because aside from some good crosses Olympiakos have offered sod all and there's no excuse not to get that third now from this position. De Gea's double save was game-changing as well, especially with us grabbing the second so soon after.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Olympiakos are still going through.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't think Olympiacos have been that shite. They've created a few really good chances that they should have taken. United have been the dominant side, which you'd expect. Olympiacos playing in the break and United dominating possession. The old dog Giggs has actually been pretty good. 

Watch Olympiacos score a late goal.

:moyes7


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Giggs is still better than most of our players especially the other Cm's.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm sure there's people who post about United more than their own irrelevant clubs. We might be shit but... alright we're just shit at the moment but we'll do something. One day.

#davidmoyeswillhavemorepremierleaguemedalsthanliverpoolssquadcombined

#bravehashtags


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Welbeck has been fucking Godly. The front 4 are pressing very effectively and it's making all the difference. Giggs has been sublime. Love his ambition on the ball, think Carrick on the other hand, has been poor. De Gea kept us in it with those ridiculous saves but we have to go on from here. We look capable of scoring another 2, might have to. If Moyes decides to get cautious we'll go out.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> I'm sure there's people who post about United more than their own irrelevant clubs. We might be shit but... alright we're just shit at the moment but we'll do something. One day.
> 
> #davidmoyeswillhavemorepremierleaguemedalsthanliverpoolssquadcombined
> 
> #bravehashtags




True right der.

##


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rooney is playing with some fire in his belly as the old saying goes (insert rooney fat joke)


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Pathetic from the keeper.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:moyes1

#Inmoyeswetrust guys?


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Valencias eye is just beautiful


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Olympiacos lol, :rvp


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Should never have been a free kick in the first place. Poor keeping as well.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Cant afford to sit back and defend now, got to get a fourth to be safe


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Perfect timing for another United "WE"RE BACK" with the city game just around the corner


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Olympiakos should've got a goal so far.

But, still, I want Man U to win. They'll get thrashed in the next round and, if they get through, Moyes will stay for a longer period of time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Perfect timing for another United "WE"RE BACK" with the city game just around the corner


We've learnt, well except the pro moyes bunch.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Evra out of the next game. United's chances just improved a bit.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Should've been a pen on Jones just before.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Evra out of the next game. United's chances just improved a bit.


Erm buttner :moyes2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Liam Miller said:


> Erm buttner :moyes2


Merciful christ, that's like losing George and gaining Baldrick.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Seriously WOAT week of Champions League matches. At least United/Olympiakos has potential to be amusing, although I kind of hope United go through. Moyes needs to get some ultimately meaningless wins so he's not sacked.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh. Life's like this. Uh huh, uh huh. That's the way it is.


:agree:

(Not just about life being complicated.)

(Although United fans can sing it at Moyes.)






















(WHY'D YOU HAVE TO GO AND MAKES THINGS SO COMPLICATED?)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

sitting too deep :argh:, cant risk conceding a goal and then having to score another


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Why after going three goals up, and erasing the deficit, would you then sit back and allow your opponent significant time on the ball to regroup, instead of attacking and pressing and utilising the same tactics that saw you achieve success in the first place? It's honestly staggering. We're sitting back to OLYMPI-FOOKING-AKOS.

If Moyes was on Who Wants to be a Millionaire he'd go home after getting £16,000.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Can anyone smell a porto-esque 90th minute goal on the horizon? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Why after going three goals up, and erasing the deficit, would you then sit back and allow your opponent significant time on the ball to regroup, instead of attacking and pressing and utilising the same tactics that saw you achieve success in the first place? It's honestly staggering. We're sitting back to OLYMPI-FOOKING-AKOS.
> 
> If Moyes was on Who Wants to be a Millionaire he'd go home after getting £16,000.


£500 makes more sense in that metaphor.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> £500 makes more sense in that metaphor.


Enough for a Baines/Barkley double bid. :moyes2


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> If Moyes was on Who Wants to be a Millionaire he'd go home after getting £16,000.


Pretty sure he'd go home after 32,000 without even attempting the 64,000 question, unless they changed the format since 2000 :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd be ok with this sitting back bollocks if the other team didn't just need one goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

An Ashley Young own goal would be kind of funny.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> £500 makes more sense in that metaphor.


Leave my metaphor alone you scoundrel.

If he was on Deal or No Deal, he'd take the first offer the banker gives him. 

If he was on Dragon's Den, he'd just opt out of any proposal.

Better?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WE'RE WINNING THE FUCKING CHAMPIONS LEAGUE!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Get in.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Name on the motherfucking trophy.

Bring on the next VICTIM.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Dortmund next, please.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Good win for united.

However, am I the only one that thinks the third goal should never have stood considering the blatant dive from Welbeck to win the free kick? Feel down like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Potential epic battles with Moyes vs Guardiola or Moyes vs Mourinho in the pipeline.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

UNITED VS REAL 

PLEASE GOD PLEASE


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

United and Dortmund are the "easy" draws next round. 

Fuark. This is the best quarter finals in awhile. Games are going to be ridiculous.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

United vs Madrid or Bayern would be as handicapped as Escape to Victory, only with the ending resembling The Great Escape.

Great win, but without being a mong it was irritating to see the team sit back right after the third goal. Just demonstrates the lack of killer instinct that goes against the footballing philosophy of United, and it's worrying in the long-term because it invites pressure and was so daft given Olympiakos needed one goal. Still, that was a vital win and the first 60 minutes were promising.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow United actually gave me an actual positive surprise for once this season. Good performance all around. Giggs, Rooney and Van Persie were very good. De Gea aswell. Hell even Valencia played well, especially with that huge eye of his.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

If Utd end up with Real or Bayern in the next round it'll be fucking hilarious.

If Olympiakos can score and create this many chances those Two would probably get double figures if they could be arsed.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dunphy is in full spoof mode tonight, fucking hell


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

DA said:


> Dunphy is in full spoof mode tonight, fucking hell












"DA from Wrestlingforum? He's a chancer, Bill."


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking forward to the draw for the next round. :wade


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Slient Alarm said:


> "DA from Wrestlingforum? He's a chancer, Bill."


Never seen that gif before :lmao

Probably wouldn't be the same without him tbf


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

When is the draw for the next round?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I chose PSG as the next team to be FUCKED by the long the dick of Sir Danny Welbeck.

BIG GAME DANNY VS NOT SO BIG GAME IBRA.

:welbeck


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

De Gea :mark:

12/5 would bang


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Moyes should start trying out new left backs now, the thought of buttner up against the likes of ronaldo isnt a particularly nice one


also bet Kagawa is pissed, yesterday in the press conference moyes said Kagawa would definitely play a part today, guess he didnt mention that part would be sitting on the bench


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> When is the draw for the next round?


Friday, 11:00 GMT

Chelsea v Dortmund
Real v United
Atletico v PSG
Bayern v Barca

Please.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

ROUSEY said:


> When is the draw for the next round?


This coming Friday is when the draw for CL is on at sometime around 12pm uk time I believe & Europa league draw takes place right afterwards. Also no draw brackets at this stage so no one will know who they will get in the SF of the CL.

Teams in the QF stages of champions league is a whose who of elite European clubs

Spain - Real Madrid, Barcelona & Atletico Madrid
Eng - Manchester United & Chelsea 
Germany - Bayern Munich & Broussard Dortmund 
France - PSG

That's is a seriously awesome looking last 8 the flip side of that being even I know were weakest side in that 8 but after crappy season so far at least their a game on the way in QF I can look forward to until we get drawn against bayern & they thrashed us over both legs anyway.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

You'd have thought Danny Wellbeck had scored the hat-trick the way the pundits were going on about him afterwards. He had a good game and made himself awkward but Van Persie was the difference maker and the touch of class Utd needed to prevail.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Good win tonight and a decent performance from United who for once this season showed a lot of fight and spirit although as it has already been pointed out by WOOLCOCK, it was annoying (yet predictable) to see United sit back after getting the all-important 3 goals. Need to get that negative mentality out of the players heads as it has cost us a lot this season. Luckily, Olympiakos were either on some rotten potato with their finishing or United defended well or DE GOD was in their way.

Van Persie looked really up for it tonight and it was good to see him get a hattrick, a shame he went off injured though and hopefully it isn't too bad. Rooney, Rafael, Ferdinand, Jones, Welbeck and Valencia were all solid tonight and Giggs was sublime in the second half.

Bring on the next fallen victim.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

United are getting raped next round no matter who they draw, so i could care less that Olympiacunts couldn't get the job done.

Barca - PSG

Bayern - Real

Atletico - United

Dortmund - Chelsea

Plz.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Black Jesus said:


> United are getting raped next round no matter who they draw, so i could care less that Olympiacunts couldn't get the job done.
> 
> Barca - PSG
> 
> ...


Barca playing in two ties. Wow.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Giving Barca two chances to win the tournament, typical UEFALONA.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shame we can't go into every match 2-0 down from the 1st minute. The first time we've really played like the old Utd in a big match and it was because Moyes had no other choice. As soon as that wasn't the case he had the ingenious idea of reverting back to his tried and not so trusted sit back and soak up pressure philosophy. The sadistic part of me would have been amused if they'd scored in the last minute after 20 minutes of defending deep. Good to see we learned from the Sunderland tie. At least it didn't cost us. Although on the other hand it probably makes Moyes' job a little safer. Lose-lose for a long ass time to come. 

Agreed on rotating someone in at LB. League means absolutely nothing now so may as well do. 

Still beggers belief that some MORONS on here call Welbeck shit. HA. 

Next round I'd like Atletico as I want them to make the Semi's most. If we're going by who we might actually have a chance against most then definitely Dortmund. Would love to beat them big team pretenders PSG but we're shit and I really don't want to be the side that lets them fluke their way to a Champions League Semi. Worst case scenario is Chelsea from a personal standpoint. All English draws SUCK.*



Black Jesus said:


> United are getting raped next round no matter who they draw, so i could care less that Olympiacunts couldn't get the job done.
> 
> Barca - PSG
> 
> ...


*lol. so mad. i reckon we might draw arsenal in the quarters.






























































































oh wait :mike*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Welbeck was so lucky he was called offside after that god awful miss :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You mean the ball that was played behind him that he had to peg his lack backwards to even touch? :kobe*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Edited my post. Forgot Chelsea for some reason. Not mad, just pointing out that most teams are playing better than United at the moment.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I can't believe what I'm seeing. We won a game, we scored goals, we didn't concede and apparently we played fairly well for the majority of the match.

hopefully we don't follow this up with the same formula as last time we beat a side 3-0 :moyes1


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know how to feel about Man Utd advancing. On one hand, it would've been hilarious to see them eliminated by Olympiakos but then, with them advancing, they'll probably go down even harder should they face a strong team.

My preferred QF line-up is:

Real vs Dortmund (revenge time for last year!)
Bayern vs Barcelona
PSG vs Chelsea
United vs Atletico


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Joel Campbell really looked half decent in that game, certainly wouldn't mind him not going out on loan next season and being one of the backups if Griezmann/Draxler got injured for us.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I didn't know Draxler signed for Lè Arsènal?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fans are satisfied. Moyes has bought himself a whole extra season by beating a Greek club. Excellent.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Chelsea - BvB
United - Barca
Atletico - Bayern
PSG - Real

make it happen UEFA


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

omg STING is coming to WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, luck of the draw is always a big part of CL. But United took this inherent flaw to a new level this season. Absolute shit competition.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Chelsea/BvB
Man U/Bayern
Barca/PSG
Real/Atletico

Would love these match-ups in the quarters.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Really nice to see United advance. Wanted to see all top teams in the last 8. Don't think they'll get trashed in the QFs and at the same time I don't think they'll get past the QFs either. Well, unless they face BvB.

Can't wait for Friday's draw. Will be interesting.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bayern - PSG
Barcelona - Dortmund
Real - Chelsea
United - Atletico


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chelsea/United PLEASE
Bayern/Barcelona
PSG/Dortmund
Real/Athletico


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Dortmund or PSG wouldn't hammer us. Not saying we'd win right now but you're idiots if you think we don't have a chance.

Also to those who are going on about the negativity after the third goal, are we all forgetting that Fergie was notorious for doing this? The amount of games United had that were tense in Europe is insane. The United way is to make things stupidly hard, appointing Moyes proves that.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Fun match to watch though a big step up in competition next match for man u


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

In all seriousness the team I want is PSG. I know they look incredible this season but I think in terms of matching up, we’d probably fancy them more than any other. We could probably afford to put Jones in midfield to counter-act Matuidi as Ibra is the kind of play that actually plays into to Vidic/Rio’s hands, as incredible as he is. Then have Danny Welbeck counter like a boss. 

None of the matchups are good. I don’t see David Moyes beating Klopp, Mourinho, Pep, Simeone, Ancelotti etc. over two legs. Blanc is the only one I could see him upsetting. 

Beat PSG in the last 8, Dortmund can’t field a team in the semi’s with only 2 fit players and then a Ryan Giggs winner against Chelsea in Lisbon. I CAN FEEL IT.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

If last nights game becomes the norm and not the first leg as has been the case, then yes you'd have a chance against Dormtund or PSG. Play as you have been and not like last night and any of the last 8 will leather you.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

No they wouldn't. Dortmund are really storming their league aren't they? PSG aren't that good in comparison to the rest either. We aren't getting leathered off either of those two regardless of our form. I know it's hard to talk sense for some of you but please give it a try every now and then.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I would like to see BVB vs Chelsea in the next round. I think that would be a very interesting tie as both teams have different styles of play. Will be interesting, and will also get terrestrial coverage in the UK


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Vader said:


> No they wouldn't. Dortmund are really storming their league aren't they? PSG aren't that good in comparison to the rest either. We aren't getting leathered off either of those two regardless of our form. I know it's hard to talk sense for some of you but please give it a try every now and then.


You do realise you lost 2-0 to a B league team in the first leg right? and have been midtable to average for most of the season? United were great last night but to think that now that'll be the same every game is over optimistic from what you have been playing. Most other teams would have finished the game at least 3-2.. PSG and Dortmund both have 1 chance finishers, unlike Campbell and the rest of Olympiakos. You were awful in the first leg to think you could get away with that to any of the last 8 is bloody ridiculous.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

We battered the team above Dortmund this season. The German league is dreadful, only praised due to the fact they have the best team in the world in it. I'm all for giving Zlatan another big game to not show up in.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> We battered the team above Dortmund this season.


You battered Bayern Munich? :kobe


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Brickhouse said:


> Yeah, luck of the draw is always a big part of CL. But United took this inherent flaw to a new level this season. Absolute shit competition.


And yet we just about scraped past 'shit competition' by the skin of our teeth. There's no doubt we could have been paired with far worse opponents, but like any game of football there's still an objective to turn up and not be complacent. We were woeful in the first leg and were never in the game, which just reinforces how even 'shit competition' can leave you with egg on your face if you're off the boil.



Vader said:


> Also to those who are going on about the negativity after the third goal, are we all forgetting that Fergie was notorious for doing this? The amount of games United had that were tense in Europe is insane. The United way is to make things stupidly hard, appointing Moyes proves that.


Ferguson definitely took on a more cautious and calculated mindset in Europe post 06/07 (where we finally overturned our dodgy away form in the knockout rounds and stopped leaving ourselves needing to win the tie outright at home), but at the same time there were still games where he showed that killer instinct. Barcelona at OT was the most tense game I've seen in my lifetime, but at the same time the nature of the game almost tempted Ferguson's hand to be mindful of the away goal. I guess in Moyes' case, it's not so much merely sitting back to Olympiakos, but the fact that it's something we've seen all season from him and it just leaves you worried the United philosophy is lost on him.

I'm not really arsed who we get next round. There's no 'gimme' ties left, and sooner or later you've got to play the best if you have any hopes of making it to the final stages. You never know in football, as it just takes one inspired performance to be the difference maker between two teams which on paper are far apart in quality, so at this point anyone aside from Chelsea (as Seabs alluded to with the bore of all English ties) would be fine with me.


----------



## superscfc (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm thinking the draw will be

United vs Chelsea
Real Madrid vs PSG
BVB vs Barcelona
Atletico vs Bayern

I think that's an interesting draw and the semi's could be

Madrid vs Bayern (As a Madrid fan it's the match I want to see, they've been difficult for Madrid for a while)

Barca vs Chelsea (Mourinho loves playing Barca, Messi's record of 9 without a goal against Chelsea)

Final is in Lisbon the home country of both Mourinho and Ronaldo. The best in the world vs the best in the world. Madrid seeking the 10th title. Chelsea seeking their 3rd european cup in a row. Mourinho has a point to prove to Madrid. Ancelotti will have a point to make to Mourinho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The more I think about it the more I want one of the Spanish teams. Simply because like us, they are actually fighting for something else. If we got Bayern, PSG, United or Dortmund, they could rest all their players before our games, while we have to keep playing Hazard, Terry, etc on the weekend due to the title chase.

Makes jokes about United all you want, but I absolutely do not want them and really do fear them the most in this draw. If we lost to them it'd be massively embarrassing.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Chelsea seems to thrive when their backs are against the wall. For that reason I hope we get Bayern or Barcelona. Real Madrid would batter Chelsea, IMO. They are direct and have killer speed with Bale and Ronaldo. They won't give Chelsea time to sit back and set up defensively like the other two.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh no doubt. Madrid would obliterate us.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> You battered Bayern Munich? :kobe


Leverkusen were above them the last time I checked out the Bundesliga. I assume that's not the case now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> You do realise you lost 2-0 to a B league team in the first leg right? and have been midtable to average for most of the season? United were great last night but to think that now that'll be the same every game is over optimistic from what you have been playing. Most other teams would have finished the game at least 3-2.. PSG and Dortmund both have 1 chance finishers, unlike Campbell and the rest of Olympiakos. You were awful in the first leg to think you could get away with that to any of the last 8 is bloody ridiculous.


That B league team battered Benfica, who battered Spurs, who battered Newcastle, who battered Chelsea, who battered City, who battered BAYERN.

Olympiacos > Bayern.

Science.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

My predictions:

Barca/United
Chelsea/Bayern
Madrid/Dortmund
Atletico/PSG


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont understand the desire for psg. there are no easy games in the quarters. ibrahimovic/cavani vs united's defence would be very messy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Vader said:


> No they wouldn't. Dortmund are really storming their league aren't they? PSG aren't that good in comparison to the rest either. We aren't getting leathered off either of those two regardless of our form. I know it's hard to talk sense for some of you but please give it a try every now and then.


Dortmund have been absolutely raped by injuries, that is why i give United a chance against them, plus they'll be missing Lewandowski in the first leg. Also its fairly amusing bringing up the league form of the side coming 2nd when you blokes are what, 7th? 8th? PSG have lost 1 league game, 1 game in the CL and 1 cup game all season. 3 losses all up. Moyes and United cracked that out in 9 games. I'd back Zlatan, Lavezzi and Cavani to run riot against United's defense. Not saying United have no chance, but if i had $50 to place on a team its sure as fuck not going to be United. 

edit: and in the time it took to type that i was ninja'd by Kiz 



Vader said:


> Leverkusen were above them the last time I checked out the Bundesliga. I assume that's not the case now.


Leverkusen are 4th, behind Bayern, Dortmund and Schalke


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> i dont understand the desire for psg. there are no easy games in the quarters. ibrahimovic/cavani vs united's defence would be very messy.


Probably because they're still relatively untested at this level, Blanc is especially, along with Simeone and Martino whose teams I'd much rather avoid. The other managers are all CL winners/finalists, which is a huge factor IMO. 

Pace through the middle is something we never really have a chance against. PSG don't really play with that, their pace comes from wide areas. 

The likes of Atletico and Dortmund are set up to cut through us IMO. They're like Liverpool with better players.

The teams that we wont stand a chance against are Madrid and Bayern. I don't think we're beating anyone, but PSG is just the one I'd fear the least. 

Buttner tho...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm all for super Danny Welbeck at left back over Buttner.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vader said:


> I'm all for super Danny Welbeck at left back over Buttner.


He would honestly do a better job.

I think United might surprise a fair few people in this thread in the next round. I just hope it's not at our expense.

That said, never in my life would I have imagined United would be the weakest team in the last 8 of the CL.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

I've seen the future. The draw will be:

Chelsea vs. Bayern Munich
Barcelona vs. Manchester United
Paris St. Germain vs. Borussia Dortmund
Real Madrid vs. Atletico Madrid


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If United draw Dortmund, I could see Moyes trolling his way to the semis.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> PSG have lost 1 league game,


#povertyleague



> 1 game in the CL


So have we. :hb



> 1 cup game all season.


#povertycups #1toomany


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

psg were also inexperienced last season and just got pipped by barca. they can rest whoever they want before both legs because they're walking the league in a canter. the only problem that comes from that is sharpness.

if there was anyone, i'd pick dortmund. there's a big chance basically half their team will be missing at least one of the legs. schmelzer is now out for about a month. kuba, gundogan, lew, bender and subotic will all miss the first leg. that's big.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh I'm not saying we are certs to beat PSG or Dortmund, just that we have a better chance against those and that neither of them will hammer us over two legs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ok. Enough CL. It's time to talk about the GOAT competition; THE EUROPA LEAGUE!!!!!! 

As much as I can't stand SherWOAT, I think I hate this disgusting bastard even more:










Spurs probably have no chance though. Their season ends tonight (sorry ABH if you still check these threads).

Fiorentina vs Juventus second leg should be good. Kinda want Juve to win the trophy though.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Unless Chelsea draw Madrid, I fancy them to make it to the semis. Yes, I believe they can and will beat Bayern or Barca if they come against them. As Kiz said, Dortmund is the weakest link in the CL and if United draw Dortmund, they should be beating them unless Moyes moyeses there too.

I hope PSG make it all the way though. DAT Zlatan vs. Ronaldo again.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Really hope we can beat fiorentina. Should've scored more than 1 goal on our home leg, so let's hope we pull through.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Joel said:


> Ok. Enough CL. It's time to talk about the GOAT competition; THE EUROPA LEAGUE!!!!!!
> 
> As much as I can't stand SherWOAT, I think I hate this disgusting bastard even more:


It's amazing how smug that cunt is considering his team bottled it in every competition last season. I hope they fall flat on their face again.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I can see Utd beating Atletico and Dortmund. But besides their two game changers, they need Vidic, Ferdinand and Evra to produce a special performance by their standard this season. Even last night Olympiakos had 4-5 clear chances to score and that can't happen against teams with more quality, especially at home. With an organized defensive unit with the experience they have and workers like Valencia and Welbeck covering them, they can surprise. 

United, Atletico, Dortmund or Barca for Chelsea. But it's really an open competition. This version of Bayern isn't as strong as last year and Madrid would be a big match for Jose, Mourinho's preparation for a Chelsea/Madrid match would be huge, tactically and in terms of motivation for the players. With our defence fully fit, I'm confident we can get a result against any team this season.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Vader said:


> Oh I'm not saying we are certs to beat PSG or Dortmund, just that we have a better chance against those and that neither of them will hammer us over two legs.


I said they would ONLY if you were as bad as you were in the first leg this time round..


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Since it's all for a bit of fun this how I see the champions league draw going 

Manchester United v. BvB 

Real Madrid v. Bayern Munich

PSG v. Chelsea 

Barcelona v. Atletico Madrid 

I mostly like to see Bayern v Real in the next round from a neutral stand point I reckon it would be a awesome game of football over the 2 legs & one of favourites would be heading out. Also reckon that the 4 matches would be hard to call a clear cut winner & produce some good games between the teams.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I can see Utd beating Atletico and Dortmund. But besides their two game changers, they need Vidic, Ferdinand and Evra to produce a special performance by their standard this season. Even last night Olympiakos had 4-5 clear chances to score and that can't happen against teams with more quality, especially at home. With an organized defensive unit with the experience they have and workers like Valencia and Welbeck covering them, they can surprise.
> 
> United, Atletico, Dortmund or Barca for Chelsea. But it's really an open competition. This version of Bayern isn't as strong as last year and Madrid would be a big match for Jose, Mourinho's preparation for a Chelsea/Madrid match would be huge, tactically and in terms of motivation for the players. With our defence fully fit, I'm confident we can get a result against any team this season.


I don't think United would beat Atletico. They will be too solid for United. Look what Liverpool did to them. 

Their best chance is against BVB because the team will be depleted


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Anything can happen now really. United should lose to pretty much every team left, but they could beat any team left too. Its just that type of competition now.

Have a feeling its going to be:

Chelsea vs Madrid
Barca vs BVB
Bayern vs United
PSG vs Atletico


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Dortmund 1 Man Utd 1
Man Utd 2 Dortmund 1

PSG 2 Man Utd 1
Man Utd 1 PSG 0

Man Utd 5 Bayern 4

It's happening, bitches.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Do Spurs even team?

Tottenham Hotspur ‏@SpursOfficial
Team v Benfica - Friedel; Naughton, Fryers, Sandro, Rose; Lennon, Bentaleb, Chadli, Sigurdsson, Townsend; Soldado. #COYS

Tottenham Hotspur ‏@SpursOfficial 34m
Subs vs Benfica - Archer, Ball, Ogilvie, Veljkovic, Eriksen, Winks, Kane.

RIP Erik Lamela


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

kusksu said:


> Anything can happen now really. United should lose to pretty much every team left,* but they could beat any team left too*. Its just that type of competition now.
> 
> Have a feeling its going to be:
> 
> ...


Without adapting their style of play, they will lose to the first quality passing team they come across. This is not the type of squad or the type of manager nor I think is it in the club's DNA to play negative football and suffocate teams like Chelsea did in 12. Olympiakos had more than one great chance to grab the away goal last night, Utd won't be so lucky against better competition.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lamela or Fellaini, who has been the bigger flop?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Lamela and it's not even remotely close. Soldado would be worse than Fellaini too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That shouldn't even be a comparison and if you think they are then you should quit being a fitba fan and start taking an interest in Croquet. Fellaini's cameo in the last 5 minutes was better than anything Lamela has ever done for Spurs. *


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I'd still take Lamela over Valencia though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Except Lamela has never had a game even remotely as good for Spurs as Valencia had last night. 

It's the easiest thing in the world to mock Utd but comparing any Utd player to Lamela this season is just taking the piss and making yourself look like a tit.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's really good on fifa though. 5* skills.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Then he should probably stop playing video games so much and get better at real fitba.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Seeing Benfica play at home gives me horrifying memories of when we played them in 2009 at their stadium.. 

Julio Cesar
Luisao
David Luiz
Cesar Peixoto
Ruben Amorim
Javi Garcia
Ramires
Aimar (Carlos Martins 69)
Di Maria
Cardozo (Fabio Coentrao 77)
Saviola (Weldon 85)

VS

Howard 
Gosling
Hibbert
Distin
Coleman
Rodwell
Cahill
Fellaini
Bilyaletdinov
Jo
Yakubu

4-4-fucking-2

:moyes1

Getting beat 5-0 was a major let off.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Benfica


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> Ok. Enough CL. It's time to talk about the GOAT competition; THE EUROPA LEAGUE!!!!!!
> 
> As much as I can't stand SherWOAT, I think *I hate this disgusting bastard even more*:
> 
> ...


Blasphemy. His reactions to the Chelsea encounters over the last couple of seasons were priceless. Jesus the GOAT.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

lol @ how obnoxious the ITV commentary is at the moment.

Surfed over to Twitter to see if I was imagining things but sure enough, Andy Townsend trending worlwide.

:cole3


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

nazzac said:


> I would like to see BVB vs Chelsea in the next round. I think that would be a very interesting tie as both teams have different styles of play. Will be interesting, and will also get terrestrial coverage in the UK


If that happens, which team will you be supporting?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *That shouldn't even be a comparison and if you think they are then you should quit being a fitba fan and start taking an interest in Croquet. Fellaini's cameo in the last 5 minutes was better than anything Lamela has ever done for Spurs. *












seabs is my new favourite poster

unless someone gets a karen gillan av


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Then he should probably stop playing video games so much and get better at real fitba.*


He's pretty good, to be fair.p


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Abk™ said:


> If that happens, which team will you be supporting?


The betting underdogs because I will bet on that team


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

OH MAH GAWD at dat Quaresma goal. He always played amazing for Porto. If he wasn't a moron then this guy could have been bigger than Ronaldo which is fucking scary.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Let's not get carried away now.*


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

He could have been better than Ronaldo but his shitty attitude kept him back. He was the star of Sporting's academy. Besides that it was the wrong time when he went to Barcelona with Ronaldinho there and with Barca wanting to have instant success. After that he came to Porto where he had an amazing run where he showed his amazing skills and scored goals that looked impossible. After that he transferred to Inter under Mourinho who doesn't like skillful players.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Wagg said:


> He could have been better than Ronaldo but his shitty attitude kept him back. He was the star of Sporting's academy.


yes, he had a problem with his attitude, but I dont think he would have ever reached the heights Ronaldo has, for one thing Ronaldo is a far better natural athlete


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, Mourinho doesn't like skillful players. He likes big old cloggers like Hazard, Ozil, etc.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Better than Ronaldo...:banderas

LAUGH UNTIL CRY


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't believe there's a worse Wagg here than the original.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Pirlo again


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Wagg said:


> OH MAH GAWD at dat Quaresma goal. He always played amazing for Porto. If he wasn't a moron then this guy could have been bigger than Ronaldo which is fucking scary.


But no Hugo Viana!!!!!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Lawls said:


> Pirlo again











Indeed.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:banderas


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Ancora Pirlo...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I miss Pirlo in Milan


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The context of that goal makes it even better. Juve looked like they had blown too many chances.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Vader said:


> He's really good on fifa though. 5* skills.


you clearly haven't played fifa 14. Only 3* skills in FUT this year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Test draw


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd be happy with United/Dortmund. DAT Moyes in the semis of the CL. :moyes1


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao we're getting fucked, and to make it worse we're away in the second leg


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAAHHAAHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

United fans can now kindly shut the fuck up and start lubing up b/c otherwise Bayern will be going in dry :robben


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> :lmao we're getting fucked, and to make it worse we're away in the second leg


You should be happy. We're WOAT at the Allianz in the second leg.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Terry gonna back pocket Ibracadabra :terry

Robben vs Buttner in the first leg :ti


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Barca Bayern Real Chelsea


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Cant wait for Buttner up against Robben enaldo

also Kroos can get a good look at the Moyes plays and whether he wants to join or not :moyes1


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

PSG? No problem. 

:ibra? :terry 's pocket. Cavani? Neutralized by big game :cahill


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

2 contests, 2 games where a team is confirmed for the semi's. see barca and chelsea going through, barca a bit easier than chelsea.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Atletico on away goals

Real Madrid

Chelsea on pens

Bayern via rape


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I actually think we might be better off with a right footed player at left back against Robben, given his predictability. It's obviously gonna end in us losing but it is time for the mighty Phil Jones to crush Bayern's dreams.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Moyes will probably line up like this

de gea
smalling ferdinand vidic evans
rafael jones carrick buttner
rooney









rvp​


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> I actually think we might be better off with a right footed player at left back against Robben, given his predictability. It's obviously gonna end in us losing but it is time for the mighty Phil Jones to crush Bayern's dreams.


Won't work. Robben and Mandzukic interchange when fullback stays inside.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dortmund may take the biggest beating of the round. Madrid gonna be out for their blood.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

2-0 to United first leg.
3-1 to Bayern second leg.
Last minute Fellaini HEADER.

Farewell Munich.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Our Father, who art in heaven,
Hallowed be thy Name.
Thy Kingdom come.
Thy will be done in earth,
As it is in heaven.
Give us this day our Moyes' head.
And forgive us our trespasses,
As we forgive those that trespass against us.
And lead us not into annihilation,
But deliver us from Bayern.
For thine is the kingdom,

The power, and the glory,

For ever and ever.

Amen.




HEY, IT COULD WORK!


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn predicted the United one. I'll be happy with no too bad of a loss to be honest. We could nick it I guess


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey now guys. Man U do have a chance. You never know, Moyes could actually produce the goods.....






































































:robben2


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

PSG and Chelsea has the potential to be fantastic.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Vader said:


> 2-0 to United first leg.
> 3-1 to Bayern second leg.
> Last minute Fellaini HEADER.
> 
> Farewell Munich.


or, judging from the final minutes against olympiakos, play it up to Fellaini in the corner for the 210 mins and hope to win on penalties


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Nothing a good case of undercooked food in the Bayern canteen can't solve. Someone get the number for that burger van from The Thin Blue Line.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Subotic out for the season
Gundogan just a memory
Kuba, Bender and Schmelzer injured
Lewa suspended for the 1st leg
Reus barely in shape
Gotze in Munich

good luck, only one Borussia


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not too worried about the draw. Any of the remaining teams would be difficult. 

Plus, against Bayern, it become a grudge match.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*LOL










LOL









LOL









LOL









LOL









LOL









LOL*











Spoiler: LOL


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

PSG? Nice. Should be a good contest between the two.

Farewell to United and Dortmund though.

Barca/Atletico could be all kinds of brilliant.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT A FUCKING JOKE THIS IS. ITS A FUCKING DISGRACE. 

HOW THE FUCK DO BAYERN AND REAL GET EASY DRAWS? ITS A FUCKING HUMILIATION. UEFA ARE SO CORRUPT ITS A FUCKING DISGRACE.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Horrible draw from a neutral and Utd fan point of view. Bayern won't massacre us though. They could have massacred Arsenal and didn't. They'll win the tie in the 1st leg and then half ass the 2nd leg. Will laugh my head off if we get through though. Chelsea/PSG is a horrible draw. For all people like to mock other teams for easy draws Chelsea seem to favour from the luck of the draw more than most over the years. Not that PSG are an easy draw but they avoided the really hard ones again. Atletico/Barca will be super tight. I see Atletico going through.*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Lyon/Juventus :mark:

All about the EUROPA


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bale's gonna be exhausted


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Atletico having the second leg at home makes the Barca tie really intriguing, could be a couple of really great games there. United have it all to do at home as well, as the second leg away is always a pain in the arse. Goes without saying, but any away goal by Bayern and the tie becomes entirely difficult in the second leg, two away goals and welp it would take something special.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ugh Utd/Bayern and Barca/Atletico on the same night. FUCK OFF.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

based on there being 2 goals scored in the last 3 barca/atletico games i know what i'd rather watch


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

I know what I'd rather watch too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Been good tight games all the same. Would much rather that then watch PSG/Chelsea or Real/Dortmund. *


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Chelsea always getting lucky draws in the CL? What?!? Beat Barca and Madrid on the way to winning it, seem to play Barca at least every other season. I can always recall thinking United get easy draws in the CL. It seems the other way around in domestic cups admittedly but I don't know where an association with lucky cup draws comes from wrt Europe.

Anyways winnable game but would have been okay with anyone but Bayern or Madrid


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I WOULD LUV IT if Dortmund could beat Madrid again. LUV IT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Atletico have yet to go against a in-form Messi though. 

They are his favourite victim when he's in the mood. I think our chances are good to advance.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Also here is BVB's starting XI from last year against Madrid that are available for this tie.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

DocBlue said:


> Chelsea always getting lucky draws in the CL? What?!? *Beat Barca and Madrid on the way to winning it*, seem to play Barca at least every other season. I can always recall thinking United get easy draws in the CL. It seems the other way around in domestic cups admittedly but I don't know where an association with lucky cup draws comes from wrt Europe.
> 
> Anyways winnable game but would have been okay with anyone but Bayern or Madrid


We did? That must've been mightily impressive.

And it's not as if this is that lucky a draw. Pretty much every bookmakers had PSG as 4th favourites before the draw, so that'd put them straight down the middle.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Bayern :side: I had to change it before that too and still missed it :lmao

Arguably the two best teams in the comp basically


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

1% of me believes that United can win this match with a top class performance from Rooney and RVP. 

Moyes should just play Fellaini as lone striker and make him stay in the 18 yard box hoping that Bayern players confuse him for Dante.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Naw. Then again I didn't give them much of a hope against Olympiakos


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

hahahaha united will get rekt


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monster said:


> Since it's all for a bit of fun this how I see the champions league draw going
> 
> Manchester United v. BvB
> 
> ...


Got 2 out 4 correct there so that's something totally pointless but tiny positive to come out of the today CL draw that I can look at.... Whatever 

Rather barca v AMadrid wasnt on the same night as our game v bayern as its the game wanted to see most when I saw the 8 teams left in the CL. I also wanted barca to be at home in the 1st leg to which happened but now i have to watch us get mauled by bayern on same night instead. 

Worst possible team we could of faced & we got travel to Germany for 2nd leg to. Fantastic. Weird that you could say the 4 favs for the CL (psg real bayern & barca) all avoided each other in QF draw which doesn't happen very often. I still believe Atletico are dark horses for this trophy i have done since day 1 & still do now. Also missing evra in 1st leg to against robben so choices are buttner, Evans at lb or move rafael to lb. Saying that though considering how crap evra is defensively robben still have field day against whoever plays there for us regardless.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

PSG?

i'll take it

kinda annoyed we're getting madrid vs dortmund, AGAIN

especially with dortmund in this shape


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

EGame said:


> 1% of me believes that United can win this match with a top class performance from Rooney and RVP


How about the remaining 99% which should think Buttner? Carrick? Robben? Schweiney?

Bayern...it had to be fucking Bayern. The Arsenal fanboys at work are throwing a party here while Moyes is probably throwing up now thinking of his luck. fpalm


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Welp. To be the best, you gotta beat the best.












That's what Pep will be saying to his team :moyes2






Seabs said:


> *Ugh Utd/Bayern and Barca/Atletico on the same night. FUCK OFF.*


It's the right decision though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sliver C said:


> How about the remaining 99% which should think Buttner? Carrick? Robben? Schweiney?
> 
> Bayern...it had to be fucking Bayern. The Arsenal fanboys at work are throwing a party here while Moyes is probably throwing up now thinking of his luck. fpalm


what luck? its the champions league, and asides from beaten down dortmund every team in the draw is fucking dangerous

what? did you think you could get to the final while magically avoiding Barca, Real and Bayern? or any of the other teams?

better now than later


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fair play to bayern

they realise this tie is so lopsided that they're renting a few players to united

#respect


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they need our reserves to win

too bad some of their players aren't good enough for our reserves :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

99/00
QF - Barcelona

03/04
16 - Stuttgart
QF - Arsenal (unbeaten league year)
SF - Monaco

04/05
16 - Barca
QF - Munich
SF - Liverpool

05/06
16 - Barca

06/07
16 - Porto
QF - Valencia
SF - Liverpool

07/08
16 - Olympiakos
QF - Fenerbahce
SF - Liverpool
F - Man United

08/09
16 - Juventus
QF - Liverpool
SF - Barca

09/10
16 - Inter

10/11
16 - Copenhagen
QF - Man United

11/12
16 - Napoli
QF - Benfica
SF - Barca
F - Bayern

12/13
Group of death with Juventus and Shakhtar

13/14
16 - Galatasaray
QF - PSG

Seabs... Stay of the drugs, brother. Apart from 07/08, we've had a tough obstacle in the way at the last 16 or the quarter finals. Our group last year was harder than any group United has ever had to go through.

PSG is a seriously tough team. They came out of the Barca tie last year with a lot of pride intact and they're better this year. I think we can beat them, but them beating us is not out of the question at all. I also think we match up better against a lot of the other teams than we do to them.

You should aim your attentions at Madrid. They get a relatively easy ride to the semis nearly every year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lel Bayern? :jay


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

> I've got us to the quarter-final and now the aim is to get to the semi-final. In a lot of ways it did not matter who we drew. I have to say I have probably drawn out the favourites and holders of the competition. It is a really tough draw for us, but one I am looking forward to





> I've got us to the quarter-final





> I've


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

great hat trick by moyes vs olympiakos


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He has no shame. No doubt when/if United go out he'll be using "we've".


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> My preferred QF line-up is:
> 
> Real vs Dortmund (revenge time for last year!)
> Bayern vs Barcelona
> ...


Looks like I got 2/4.

Time to run over Dortmund!

Hopefully Atletico can surprise us and Man Utd vs Bayern is gonna entertaining to watch.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao We're so fucked. I'M HOLDING OUT FOR A HERO.

If United lose this round, I'm gonna be pulling for Atletico if they advance.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Glad to draw PSG. Not an easy one, but one that should be interesting. Gotta neutralize that Ibra. We can do that, since these games are getting... oh you know... bigger... :ibra

Can't wait till the next crop of matches. LETS GO.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I fear for Dortmund...

PSG/Chelsea is the tastiest tie of the QFs. And I really hope Atletico pull it off. Would be epic.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Barca, PSG, BvB, Bayern - Make it happen!


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

The four favorites kept apart again.

When will someone blow the whistle on UEFA's obvious draw-fixing?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Glad to draw PSG. Not an easy one, but one that should be interesting. Gotta neutralize that Ibra. We can do that, since these games are getting... oh you know... bigger... :ibra
> 
> Can't wait till the next crop of matches. LETS GO.


You missed out Cavani.

United doe :banderas


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

odd question

have we ever played a team with Ibra on it?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

reDREDD said:


> odd question
> 
> have we ever played a team with Ibra on it?


Nope, enitrely new experience.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

PSG/Chelsea
I see a 50-50 chance of either us or PSG advancing tbh. Will be a great game to watch. If we come away with something from France I see us advancing. 

Barca/Atletico
People around here seem to underate Atletico but I wouldn't be surprised one bit if they go through. They might lack the CL experience but having Simeone in their corner will make up for it IMO. Great motivator.

Man Utd/Bayern
Don't see Bayern trashing United as most seem to think although I see them going through. Losing RVP will hurt United. 

Real Madrid/Dortmund
RIP Dortmund.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Hoping for PSG to advance past Chelsea. Really want to see them in the finals, even if they lose. Close tie to call, I'll say PSG just because they don't have to focus on the league as much as Chelsea.

Barca/Atletico is very interesting as well. I think Barca will advance by just a little, maybe even on away goals or something. Atletico are seen as underdogs obviously but they are a very good team and will push Barca to the limit.

Bayern/United is pretty obvious. Although I think United will have a decent showing. They will probably do the same thing Arsenal did against them, except losing at Allianz and drawing at OT. 

RIP Dortmund indeed. No chance this time.

Predicting PSG, Barca, Bayern, Real. Hoping for PSG/Bayern final.

An El Classico final would be awesome too.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

So Bayern and Real get the weakest teams? Bit fishy?  

Anyway, my reaction to hearing about the draw as a United fan





And my realisation that United are going to be all like this:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Easy predictions 

Barca/Atletico- Barca. Atletico are burning out and Messi is on top form. 

United/Bayern- Bayern. This should be a mauling. 

Chelsea/PSG- Chelsea. Mou will find a way to win. 

Real Madrid/BvB- Real Madrid. BvB are no longer the great team that they used to be. More of a train wreck right now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I have looked into my crystal ball, brothers.

Ibra vs Ronaldo Final

ZLATAN'S REVENGE


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Black Jesus said:


> An El Classico final would be awesome too.


Pls NO! :no:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Abk™ said:


> Pls NO! :no:


What about a Bayern/Chelsea rematch :jericho2


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Please keep Barca and Madrid away from each other in the CL. Their games are hideous.

:lmao @ Moyes' line about getting United to the quarter finals. Take credit for everything else then, Davey. :moyes3


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Just realised that if United don't make it thought the next round and finish 7th, it'll only take them 1 year to lose their Champions league Pot 1 and they'll likely be Pot 2 for at least 3 years, likely rising to 5 unless they get back in straight away and do really well. Could make for some interesting draws in future.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hope chelsea advance after two gruelling legs with extra time and pelanties. maybe an injury or two as well.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

This made made me laugh.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Kiz said:


> i hope chelsea advance after two gruelling legs with extra time and pelanties. maybe an injury or two as well.


Chelsea lucked out with PSG. Not much travel and the fixtures around the QF's are Palace Stoke and another midtable team. Could've been worse really especially if we drew Barca Bayern Real or even Atletico


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Black Jesus said:


> What about a Bayern/Chelsea rematch :jericho2


 :kobe2


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I want a PSG/Madrid Final ~ ZLATAN vs. Ronaldo... But I'm torn if Chelsea should beat PSG in a hard-fought battle and end up playing Barca/Madrid/Bayern in the semis... :jose

But Zlatan/Cavani vs. Chelsea... 9 man defense in-coming.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Whatever get's the job done...


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Go Chelsea blue!


----------



## Perfect Hitman (Mar 23, 2014)

The worst possible draw for David Moyes but stranger things have happened!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rafael doesnt train today, which mean it looks like it could be jones, smalling or even valencia up against Ribery


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You should move Buttner to right back and put Giggs in at left back.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

#dealwithit said:


> You should move Buttner to right back and put Giggs in at left back.


Don't give Moyes ideas.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Moyes: "I'm looking forward to coming up against Pep Guardiola. It's the first time. I'm sure there'll be many more times in the future."



im guessing he means in preseason friendlies


Also from Moyes' other comments it sounded like Kagawa wont start


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Apparently that's happening tomorrow night.

Looks class. Sad thing is that a mosaic is going to be highlight of our season.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Slient Alarm said:


> Apparently that's happening tomorrow night.
> 
> Looks class. Sad thing is that a mosaic is going to be highlight of our season.


Gotta admit I like that mosaic a lot, looks top class. I'm with you though I like believe that wont be the "highlight" from a Manchester United stand point of the night. 

I think that cos we wont have the ball a great deal & try hit on break we need pace to do so & think we will "try" be more secure in middle with adding more men there so see us playing more of a 4-3-3. Our defence & midfield isn't the strongest the only even smallest chance have is hitting bayern on the break with pace& using the attacking players have to our advantage. Otherwise were sitting ducks & just waiting for bayern to score we can't play like Chelsea in 2012 don't have that capabilities we team set up to score a goal so just have play like that if play defending all game bayern in end just smash into the ground & when get a goal were need to open up & give bayern more space on break & far better then us at keeping ball & moving tired players about then exploiting spaces of other teams. 

I think play Carrick Giggs Rooney in the 3 then adnan lw Danny cf & Toni rw. I think makes sense to have outlet out wide & have pace to stretch bayern & going to need Rooney in middle only guy can get around bayern in the middle find pass/keep the ball & giggs only guy actually makes passes to forward players in flash since need be direct with ball & play on break seen with Giggs players head of him make runs then know giggs or Rooney deeper can find them. 

Adnan think start in convinced at that his not played in CL yet & he has no fear. I can see him going at bayern rb/defence soon as he gets ball cos such a positive player always playing on the front foot & he get us up pitch soon as gets the ball he first thought is always to carry ball up field he looks knackered recently having played lot games this season but DM handled him well IMO & looks oddly refreshed v villa at weekend & soon as came on v that tired villa defence they backed off & gave him Space with the ball he justs add something to this side which we lack when not in it. 

Rather Toni didnt play but since think we have stretch bayern as much as we can & cost bayern defence push up if have players wide it means can play ball over defence in behind fullbacks as winger more likely get their 1st. Bayern defence squeeze up so if have 2 wide players want to hug touch line without ball & attack fullbacks then we have passing option to bring us out of defence & set up a attack the other thing is Toni is only suitable option on RW I rather we didnt use him as been fairly poor fir awhile now & in game where need someone to produce end product of genuine quality Toni hasn't delivered if this was Toni of 2010 v bayern then yes but it's now 2014 & he hasn't delivered like that for last 18-24months.

Welbeck defiantly deserves to start as no9, he wasted on lw. Better as no9 as his constant movement forces defences to think twice about squeezing him bayern will push up but Danny is very mobile & v high defence his leathel as able spin from deep to running off the back defenders very quickly as has pace to stretch sides down middle. His also always on move & likes to drift in behind defences he does make good runs down the flanks when no9 so give us an out ball if need go long & have that threat someone always try break in behind stretching a side & pushing a defence deeper. 

My biggest concern is defence buttner v Robben is scary imagine & no rafael means that Jones or smalling play rb v likelihood of being Ribery again not a pretty thought. I also don't want to see vida or rio in the 11 I would rather we play RB smalling Jones/Evans Buttner LB. Evans only guy can carry ball out defence with ball & get us up pitch from deep & that cb pair & back 4 prob only lot can press/play slightly higher up then if evra, rio or vida in the 11. None of them add anything to the side from a defensive stand point anymore. On vida & rio All want to do is drop off & so slow with ball & passing out back is awful. So bayern press high, Bayern have players who like playing In between lines v our deep defence who give any player Space in between lines that could fun. They hate players who attack them with ball & giving any player space when make clever moves as positionally always caught out yeah that could be fun. 

Least with Evans/jones or smalling at cb we have players push up, smalling & Evans actually decent positionally at cb & both can carry ball out defence very well even jones can do that & looks far happier when he partnered next to smalling or Evans at cb IMO. That bayern attack is scary good & our defence looks vulnerable against anyone I say have better chance against then without rio & vida especially no matter how small a better chance I just don't want to see either those guys starting anymore all do is hinder this side need strong cb who gonna take pressure off & at least try to play higher & try squeeze bayern better bet doing that is without rio & vida there. 

It's very strange cos I know task facing us over not just tomorrow game but both legs so going be giving my all supporting side but fully aware exactly who we are facing & just how impressive this Bayern side really are so know how difficult these 2 games are going to be. Best case scenario is have something to play for in Germany least hang on to something over there just give us bit confidence that maybe can pull off the seemingly impossible. I'd even take a score draw at OT I would as mean can score v this side & mean believe do so in 2nd leg where hopefully have main fullbacks back & can hopefully nick win or draw there going to SF on away goals rule. Defence IMO such a weak area I can't see us keeping clean sheet so think have to score a goal or 2 tomorrow night that's biggest thing we have to score as can't see us getting a 0-0 I really can't.

I'm worried but excited about tomorrow some fans don't see as excited about game but I am OT nights in CL are special the bigger the oppenent the more excited the team & I get & more the atmosphere raises another few levels this is going be such a Hugh tie & game & maybe last game in CL for bare mimmium 18months so like to believe going go out in defiant mood my biggest fear is a barca level thrashing which with this Bayern side is more then doable but want something more to shout about when game done then our opening CL mosaic. 

Team for tomorrow maybe 

DdG
Smalling jones Evans Buttner 
Carrick 
Rooney giggs
Toni welbeck adnan 

Bench - Amos, vida, fletch, Felliani, chicha, kagawa & Young 

But gutted for Shinji but I wouldn't complain if he did make the starting 11 though but Moyes comments suggest he may be on the bench instead.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Slient Alarm said:


> Apparently that's happening tomorrow night.
> 
> Looks class. Sad thing is that a mosaic is going to be highlight of our season.


I'm going to this, the atmosphere should be great and that's mosaic should be incredible.

I'm not even too bothered if we're taken apart, watching this Bayern team live should be great in its own way.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What I'd do.

Muller
Ribery Kroos Bastian Robben
Lahm
Alaba Martinez Boateng Rafinha
Neuer​
Bench: Starke, DvB, Contento, Gotze, Shaqiri, Manzukic, Pizzaro

Lahm in midfield is a must to stop counter-attacks as and when they occur, and this is one game where I don't think Rafinha will be entirely ill-equipped. Bastian and Kroos in the advanced positions gives us better possession and more chances from distance and set-pieces, which will be key if United opt to defend in the box.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> BBC Sport ‏@BBCSport 22m
> Pep Guardiola on Liverpool: "I'm happy Liverpool are coming back, they are awesome. It'll be good for the Champions League next season."


He scared


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no he said he was happy. it's right there in what you quoted.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Incoming Bayern/PSG/Liverpool/Roma group.

EDIT: Fuck it, Bayern/Juve/Liverpool/Monaco


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You just gotta read between the lines like I did ep

Look here:



> BBC Sport ‏@BBCSport 22m
> Guardiola added "United are one of the world's most important clubs. They have great players, it's an honour to be here."


More lies


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tomorrow could just be the Manchester Massacre. 

Pep has rested key players, focussed all attention to the CL and has a full strength squad with no injuries. 

I don't even want to imagine what it would be like to be David Moyes right now. 

Must be the same feeling right before the guillotine comes down.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Slient Alarm said:


> Apparently that's happening tomorrow night.
> 
> Looks class. Sad thing is that a mosaic is going to be highlight of our season.


The image is missing the Moyes out banner overhead.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

United 3-1
Barca 4-2

:kobe3

Should be a good night out in Europe though. I wonder what Dave's excuse will be this time.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll be watching Barca - Atletico


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm watching United-Bayern. It'll either be a plucky underdog performance or United will get mauled, either way it should be good.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Covered your bases pretty well with that one. Utd will either win, draw or lose imo.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Really want to take my iPad to Ewood tonight! Can't say I'm too gutted to miss these two games though. My only wish is they're both close going into the second leg. I have to admit I'd love it if Atletico KO'd Barca, not that I see it happening mind.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

We'll either be unlucky and lose narrowly or be unlucky and lose heavily. :moyes2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Whoever loses the Atletico/Barca tie will win La Liga.*


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

going to be awesome to see the Old Trafford massacre. If Moyes was a real man's man then he should have left by now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Covered your bases pretty well with that one. Utd will either win, draw or lose imo.*


goals may or may not be scored.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Moyes going to break another record :moyes2



> Adam Crafton ‏@AdamCrafton_ 3m
> #mufc never lost by more than one goal at home in UEFA club competition. That particular record under threat tonight...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh man,the two matches are good to watch.

In going for lolnited today,dat underdog team win :mark: :lmao :lmao


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Bayern 3/1 to win tonight for new accounts with Coral. Made a £10 bid (the max allowed). Then placed £10 on United & draw to ensure a profit :vince$


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Moyes going to break another record :moyes2


The record breaking knows no bounds. :moyes1

-----

Don't know which match to watch. Barca/Atletico is clearly going to be more competitive, but if Bayern annihilate United, it's too good to miss out on. Think I'll go with the former due to double interest tied in to La Liga.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rumours going round that Buttner is injured as well now :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Rumours going round that Buttner is injured as well now :lmao


:lmao shut the front door.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't see this first leg (or the second for that matter) being a mauling. United's aim for this game is to not be out of the tie going to Germany, definitely don't need to go all out to get a couple of goals to hang onto in Munich. Pack the team with the fittest and whatever cerebral players you have to try and turn this into a damp squib.

Realistically you're just going to get Bayern holding off United by their foreheads for two legs before advancing, but that sure is a nice mosaic. 

Mosaics rule.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Liam Miller said:


> :lmao shut the front door.


journalist from the mirror tweeted that he heard buttner is struggling

not sure who'd be able to fill in at left back? giggs? or jones if valencia plays right back?

:lmao its going to be bad


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

moar


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I think De Gea will spare Utd a thrashing, I'm gonna go 1-3. Van Persie being out is a huge blow, he has those Dutch moments of genius that could have given his team a lifeline in this tie.

Lol at post above.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Just give the injured players a magic needle (not heroin) and they should be good to go.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

haribo said:


> Bayern 3/1 to win tonight for new accounts with Coral. Made a £10 bid (the max allowed). Then placed £10 on United & draw to ensure a profit :vince$


Jumping on that then, cheers.

Just hope it isn't a rather elaborate April Fool's joke.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

appears Buttner is fit then



> De Gea, Jones, Ferdinand, Vidic, Büttner, Valencia, Carrick, Fellaini, Giggs, Rooney, Welbeck.
> Lindegaard, Hernandez, Nani, Young, Fletcher, Januzaj, Kagawa


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

No rafael :jose

Anus prepared, bayern missiles engaged.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

wonder if its Fellaini or Giggs in the hole, would much rather it have been kagawa


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

What has happened to Nani exactly? A couple of years ago he would have lit up this sort of fixture. His footballing IQ was never high but he used to be super dangerous on the wing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neuer - Ribéry, Martinez, Robben, Rafinha, Boateng, Lahm, Müller, Alaba, Schweinsteiger, Kroos


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cheeky euro on Robben 1st goalscorer and Bayern 3-0 :robben2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Are United playing a 3 man midfield or 2?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I think De Gea will spare Utd a thrashing, I'm gonna go 1-3. Van Persie being out is a huge blow, he has those Dutch moments of genius that could have given his team a lifeline in this tie.]


That's optimism for you. De Gea is good, but with United's lousy defense, he will have to grow an extra pair of arms and legs. Remember the opening minute of the derby debacle? I think we may see a lot of that tonite.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:jaydamn

not hohenheim of light


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Are United playing a 3 man midfield or 2?


On first glance I thought it was 4-4-2 with Giggs on the left wing. Upon further inspection, it's probably Carrick and Fellaini as a two man midfield with Valencia, Giggs and Welbeck up ahead, with a 4-5-1 formation behind the ball and trying to spring a counter. Lack of pace again up front is a worry for me, and as much as I adore Giggs, I'm worried how he'll be able to dictate the play and give himself time on the ball in a game of this nature. He can play an incisive pass, but he's often been left behind in games with a quick tempo, and Bayern's aggressive pressing worries me there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT

Godspeed United fans.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus fucking christ. 

We are fucking terrible starting.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT PIQUE INJURED. 

OH MY FUCK


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wish someone would kick Ribery in the face. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

David Villa full potato in front of goal earlier

Sad sight to see


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Costa out injured now. 

This is a fucking shitcase.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

How many people do Atl. Madrid have on their books with Diego in their name?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

De Gea:cheer


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fellaini very average so far yet again, tell rooney he can show up in a big game if he feels like it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

How many times does fellaini have to lose the fucking ball, even townsend is getting sick of him :moyes4

Fuck anybody who ever rated him.

Fuck off welbeck fuck off fuck off.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Get Fellaini off at half time, giving the ball away every time. If Bayern score first, I doubt there is a way back into the tie.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Can we bring scholes out of retirement at half time, at least he can keep the ball.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Can't believe Welbeck missed that one. What a chance.

EDIT: And another one.:cuss:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WOLBOCK


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What would hernandez have done. :welbeck


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bring in Mandzukic. Muller isn't working. Gotze by around the 60 min mark as well. Very nervy game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fucking disgraceful. 

Fucking Tata and his politics. Neymar has been utter shit. Over and over again, yet he still gets teh starting spot. Fucking disgraceful. 

FUCK OFF


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Danny thought he was playing fifa.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Classic W3LB3CK

Bayern just don't look that threatening in any match I see them play that isn't against some Bayernliga filth 

Catching bits of Barca vs Atletico out of the corner of my eye but every time I look it seems as though some Atletico player is hacking down another Barca player


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

The rage in the stands after Welbeck's miss was brilliant.

Thousands of people behind the goal all doing the


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

We're playing like a poor Barca imitation. Only problem? We don't have a Messi.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

How the fuck has Fellaini stayed on? he was awful :no:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Welbeck. Love his pressing, hold up play and overall work to death but it's moments like that which continue to define him as a player opposition fans will mock endlessly. Not the time nor place to be trying a deft finish like that. Foot through the ball and force Neuer to do something.

First ten minutes were promising as United pressed very well, got tight to Bayern and negated their build up play. After that though, we sat back too much and we struggled to have an outlet up top, instead hoofing the ball and struggling to pass consistenly. Fellaini really ought to be off soon, because he's offering nothing on the ball and isn't breaking up the play defensively to warrant more time. He's been as wasteful as anyone and very lax in dangerous areas. Also need to pay attention to Ribery who has broken through the centre past Carrick a few times now, and Bayern look consistently threatening with the overlap.

Jones really has the balance of Neville Southall on a tightrope, which nearly undid a good bit of anticipation on his part when he intercepted a key pass, before nearly gifting the ball back to Bayern in the box.

Encouraging half at times but you have to question how long they can survive with no outlet and a lack of the ball. Bayern haven't excelled by any means but United are really lacking an impetus and ability to consistently exploit areas in Bayern's defence.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm stunned that Bayern have not scored yet. 

Wouldn't have bet my money on this scoreline. 

Fuck me though this Barca game is frustrating. FUCKING ATLETICO are so fucking frustrating to play against. Hacking down our players and parking the bus. Neymar has been terrible. 

IM SO FUCKING PISSED.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The scores at the same time LOL!!!

Lets go lolnited!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

YOU BIG BEAUTIFUL SERBIAN BASTARD!!!!!!!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

VIDIC

:lmao nice marking there from Lahm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCKING TATA YOU COWARD


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Valdes would have saved that.

Fucking LOL at Bayern

Best team in Europe? :hayden3


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Neygoat


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NEYYYYYMMMMAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTT KIIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fucking ashley young fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Neymar saving barsa ass lately :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OGOGOGOOGOGOGOGOGOOGGOGGOGOGOOGOGOGOGOGOGOOGOGGO ANOTHER GOAL NOW!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Would have been harsh on Valencia if he was sent off there

Iniesta is just a little magician. GOAT midfielder


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

DA said:


> Would have been harsh on Valencia if he was sent off there
> 
> Iniesta is just a little magician. GOAT midfielder


Harsh? It would've been just wrong.

It was probably the most 50/50 tackle in the history of football. They both went in with the exact same tackle.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

As soon as Cesc comes off we become amazing.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Fuck, that pass from Robben was deadly...


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Rooney's bad touch comes in handy there.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Attack the fucking cunts.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rooney did make the most of it, but it was late from Schweinsteiger.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Valencia, the ref and wayne trolling :moyes2

Should have won.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

whats the point of throwing stuff, just wasting time :no:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

disaster game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Operation start Shinji in Germany.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That was just the Chelsea Final all over again, except against an even shittier team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Embarrassing from Barca. This was shades of Chelsea in 2012.

Cesc can actually leave at this point. I don't give a fuck. What's the point of having a player who only performs for half of the season anyways? 

Disgraceful stuff.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

A draw and a red card for schweinsteiger is more than what United could have hoped for, but I guess there is also Moyes' gloating post match interview to put up with. That evens things out. Second leg should be mass.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I would not be one bit surprised if Utd do manage to pull this off. Bayern just do not impress me

Advantage Atletico but they'll more than likely be missing Costa for the second leg if it is a hammy

Finely poised :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sucks that Atletico couldn't have kept the win but a draw with an away goal against Barcelona is an incredible result for them. It is a lot to ask for, but if they keep a clean sheet at home, 'lona's exit will happen. :mark:

Bayern vs United ended in a draw after all this talk of an annihilation. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I was expecting a hammering but for once this season, we showed up and fought and we deserved to win that game.

We can beat these cheating cunts in Munich.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Was expecting to be out of the tie by now so I'm happy


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

wow everything is a Chelsea 2012 now :lol

I love it, win and park the bus, can't go wrong with that :jt

United should be happy with that. I thought Ferdinand and Vidic starting would be a disaster.

Pep's kryptonite is a good defense.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Looked like United of Old tonight. To be honest besides the Olympiakos away match, United haven't missed a beat at the Champions league so far. We looked good tonight, and could have easily won it. Welbeck's goal should have stood too IMO

EDIT: Buttner should keep his place. Better performance than we're seen from Evra all season


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Actual competitive CL games? who would have thought it.

In certain games when they can sit deep, vidic and rio are excellent.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Despite the concerns thought Buttner did an overall good job. Despite his miss Welbeck also put in a good shift. Fellaini was awful, improved a bit in the second half, but that wasnt hard. Thought Kagawa changed the game after half time, think he should have started.

Sets the second leg up well.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Despite the concerns thought Buttner did an overall good job. Despite his miss Welbeck also put in a good shift. Fellaini was awful, improved a bit in the second half, but that wasnt hard. Thought Kagawa changed the game after half time, think he should have started.
> 
> Sets the second leg up well.


He had his moments but considering who he was against i thought buttner was good.

Still think we should have took a chance and got hernandez on early and adnan over young.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pep lost tactically tonight. Rio and Vidic aren't beaten by intelligence and Muller was the wrong option. Mandzukic would've given them more to contend with overall in hindsight.

owell.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm pleased with that result, the players showed a lot of heart and spirit, which has been sorely lacking this season but not tonight. The pressing was good especially from Welbeck and Rooney, which broke up the Munich attack and meant they had to pass back to Neur. With all of their possession and some neat play from Robben and Ribery, they didn't really create much despite the goal, which was well worked and the Robben shot, which resulted in a great save from De Gea. Other than that, I thought United had the best chances and Welbeck really should have put the team 1-0 up. Needs to be much more clinical when the easier opportunities come for him and he's renowned for botching the easiest chance. Still, he played well.

Rooney was solid, Carrick was decent and won the ball back a few times, which was good to see although he did allow Lahm to get past him a lot. Once Giggs went off and Kagawa came on the team looked much more comfortable on the break and on the attack with Kagawa playing the ball along the ground and finding the little pockets of space that he's so good at exploiting. He didn't have many touches on the ball but when he did, he did everything right and kept the flow of the attack going. Kagawa coming on would also lead to a good 10 minute spell from United at the beginning of the second half, which resulted in the goal. A fantastic header from Vidic, who along with Ferdinand played really well I thought. Both kept up with the Bayern attack well (except for the Bayern goal) and read the game well. Jones was good but he always has that one clumsy moment in him when he slipped a couple of times. Buttner also played well but should of done better on the cross, which resulted in the equalizer.

Fellaini was much better second half after a dire first half, he tracked back, held the ball well and won some challenges for us. 

Overall, a good result and this could lift the confidence of the United team as they could have won tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> *Pep lost tactically tonight*. Rio and Vidic aren't beaten by intelligence and Muller was the wrong option. Mandzukic would've given them more to contend with overall in hindsight.
> 
> owell.


:moyes2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

NEMANJA FUCKIN VIDIC


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Think everybody's realized by now. We ain't gonna treble again this season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Still think Real will win this season, unless they face barca in the final.

Carlo better hope he wins the CL.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Well Bayern were complacent as fuck.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Having said that, if we do come up against Real Madrid down the line, we will do to them what we did to Barca last year.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Another Jones face to add to the collection.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Think everybody's realized by now. We ain't gonna treble again this season.


Wtf you have the advantage going into the second leg you moot.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Interesting first legs for both games tonight. You would think that Bayern would play much better at home than they did tonight but there are no sure things in this sport.

That being said Munich can't be bobbins in front of goal again


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Had both games on different screens.

Man United set up well, but Bayern were also very complacent. Both goals were very good though. 

Atletico must be so frustrating to play against. Very hard to break down, and even when you do you have to deal with a top class keeper behind that defense. Class goal from Diego, and Iniesta's pass was brilliant too. Shame about Costa's injury, but Atleti have the advantage heading into the 2nd leg. Hopefully they can pull it off


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Can't get over how genuinely awful Bayern were. No attacking threat bar a couple of moves all match. Never beat a team playing in front of them and not shooting. *


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What a result.

Atletico, what a team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Well if there was a goal to get eliminated from the CL with, it would be this one.

#fuckfabregasbtw


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Said this during the Group Stage but Atletico are winning this season. Bayern won't break them down and they'll punish them enough at the other end. Shown they can beat Real over 2 legs in the league and the Copa ties came at a bad time for them. PSG, Chelsea and us just LOL.*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Has Diego Costa not hurt his hamstring though? That'll be a huge blow to their season, he has been the most decisive player in that league this year.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

What a player Iniesta is. What a performance by the lad, he was magnificent tonight. Costa is a huge blow for Atletico, but I still see them through.

Hoping for a more interesting two games tommorrow night


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

T-C said:


> Has Diego Costa not hurt his hamstring though? That'll be a huge blow to their season, he has been the most decisive player in that league this year.


I think it was his hamstring, likely a doubt for next week. 

Doesn't matter though. Atletico have the best defence in Europe, pretty much unbreakable. It will be extremely difficult to beat them next week. 

Preparing myself for disappointment.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They still have their incredible defence and plenty of other threats going forward. They're just the sort of team who can nick a goal to of nothing totally against the play too. That away goal for next week is huge. Barca won't score twice against them next week.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

might as well put out the likes of lindegaard, hernandez, mata, cleverley nani etc at the weekend against newcastle, the league means fuck all now and you dont want to risk any injuries going into next wednesday


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Another Jones face to add to the collection.


:lmao Bastian, Javi and Vidic giving it their best effort but Jones is ten notches above.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I would make Atleti favourites to go through now, because of how tactically perfect they are and the Calderon factor. I'm just thinking about the blow it will be to the rest of their season which could be really really special. It's already been one of the best managerial and coaching achievements that I've seen but with Costa fit I'd fancy them to win the big two trophies.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *Said this during the Group Stage but Atletico are winning this season. Bayern won't break them down and they'll punish them enough at the other end. Shown they can beat Real over 2 legs in the league and the Copa ties came at a bad time for them. PSG, Chelsea and us just LOL.*


Yup I said in August in this thread that AMadrid my dark horses win CL this season there defence mean make it so tough to break them down & way they play just suits European football down to a ground. Can't see barca getting 2 goals in Madrid in 2nd leg next week either if I'm being honest. Another 1-1 draw is doable but even then scoring just the 1 goal v this AMadrid side is difficult ask in itself especially in Madrid. Id make Madrid favs in this tie & reckon might just sneak through to SF now said that fully aware I look like a tit & Braca advance instead.

I didn't think we had that performance in us I really didn't. If had shown that same fight, heart & passion in games at OT this season then who knows where we be. Generally chuffed with how we did. Thought bayern oddly poor in final 3rd was not same intent as I would of expected build up wise fantastic but only till muller was off & Mandukic came on did Bayern look more threatening up top. Shame actually did score more then once that welbeck chance could be game changing no idea why tried chip it in when should either place it Or smash it either way if does those 2 things instead of chipping Neuer his scoring 9 times out of 10. We defended well & Bayern have away goal which sucks but we will go to Bayern knowing 1 goal if play well did at back tonight & hit on break then have every chance of scoring an away goal ourselves. 

Just seen Diego goal for Athletico Madrid holy hell & that assist by Iniesta for Neymar goal as well was stunning. Both these games are nicely placed in balance in next week 2nd leg. Hopefully that's case in tomorrow 2 QF games to.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Guardiola's fallen for it again, playing pointless tika taka against a team parking the bus. Two quality goals though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I wouldn't count barca out, Messi might have one of them special performances.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Both ties are nicely poised which is nice to see after the farcical second round stage.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Liam Miller said:


> I wouldn't count barca out, Messi might have one of them special performances.


Messi doesn't do well against parked buses, neither does any Barca player for that matter. 

We need the same performance we had against Milan last season in the leg. Only we are not at home, against a much stronger opponent and don't have a proper striker to break down the defence. 

Pique out for 4 weeks apparently, wish that was Cesc instead. 

FUCK.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

What a strike!:clap

That's so evenly poised that one. Barca such a threat of at least one away goal. I've not seen much of La Liga so if people feel Atletico can shut them down, great.

Not too surprised about Bayern. Pep's way of pedestrianism rather than the dynamism they had last year under Heynckes is likely going to cost them in the Champions League against top teams.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

His style is fine against posession teams but he doesn't seem to know how to adapt to different match circumstances, like 9 out of 10 people would have known that Mandzuckic needed to be on the pitch given the way Utd were set up yet he waits far long to make the switch. Then on chances to catch Utd off guard he resorts back to the tika taka allowing Utd's entire team to return to their seats on the bus. Two fast wingers are ideal for a Plan B but instead they're wasting half their time helping Bayern keep possession in the middle.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

DA said:


> Valdes would have saved that.
> 
> Fucking LOL at Bayern
> 
> Best team in Europe? :hayden3


I'm not so sure but I think even Valdes would have struggled if he's going to have anything significant on that. It was an excellent effort from Diego. Fantastic goal.

It's impressive to watch how organised Atletico are. They've got a great defence that can go all game. Loved their pressing at the start of the game which posed Barca problems. I really fancy them going through though it won't be easy because I don't think they'll keep a clean shit at home.

I've not been following the BuLi but is this all Bayern got? Is this the same team that scores 4,5,6 in matches week in week out? It's just pass, pass, pass, pass. The passing is overdone. It won't be surprising to see United pull off an upset in Munich tbh.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Difference in Munich is they have to hunt for an away goal making the bus parking a tad more complicated.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Abk™ said:


> I've not been following the BuLi but is this all Bayern got? Is this the same team that scores 4,5,6 in matches week in week out? It's just pass, pass, pass, pass. The passing is overdone. It won't be surprising to see United pull off an upset in Munich tbh.


The main problem with the Bundesliga is that there aren't any negative teams really. Therefore Bayern can pick the defense a part. Meanwhile we saw how Man United set up to park the bus and hit them on the counter ala Chelsea


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Given that it's now the Spring of Robben, this was a below par performance for a time of year where he usually takes over.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

united_07 said:


> might as well put out the likes of lindegaard, hernandez, mata, cleverley nani etc at the weekend against newcastle, the league means fuck all now and you dont want to risk any injuries going into next wednesday


I get that Mata is cup tied, but Chicha are Nani are quality and could be played effectively against bayern.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Barca are going through.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> Barca are going through.


*Atletico confirmed winners :hb*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

well I watched moyes u/bayern which was quality. bayern probably should've won but little doubt they'll finish the job next week. 

tried to avoid spoilers for barca/atletico which I knew was unlikely and managed to avoid until the whistle of the moyes u match at which point they promptly switched over to barca/atletico in extra time. fpalm ah well. looks like the second leg matches will actually matter this round. 

would mark out if moyes u managed to pull it off. :moyes1


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

DAVID MOYES DAVID MOYES DAVID MOYES :bahgawd


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Not sure why people are down on Bayern after this game. Disappointed that they didn't humiliate a team that defended deep in numbers in the first leg of a tie?

They are the reigning champions of everything and Pep's Bayern just won the league in record time. They remain favourites to win the CL again this season and it will take a huge upset to stop them making the semis. Their ambitions are still yet to be in any kind of jeopardy this season. If they become the first team to retain the CL will people still be muttering about how they're just not impressed? 

Will people with the managerial ability and experience of blocks of cheese armed with next to no information about the squad leading up to games be talking in hindsight about how X should have played over Y or why they should have approached Z this way instead of that?

1-1 is a fantastic result for United relatively speaking because they've been getting thrashed regularly this season, but a poor result in the context of this two legged tie. The heavy favourites are even heavier favourites at the half. 

(but we still have a tie so that's more then Arsenal achieved in two attempts)

A quick note on United who I thought were pretty darned good tonight. Fellaini's horror first 30 minutes aside, they were excellent to a man and Moyes was spot on with his approach, maybe not the most difficult decision he will have to make in regards to how to approach a particular game. I haven't seen Ferdinand play anywhere near that level for what feels like an age.

'dat Diego goal.

:wall


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

haribo said:


> DAVID MOYES DAVID MOYES DAVID MOYES :bahgawd


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

IncapableNinja said:


> Not sure why people are down on Bayern after this game. Disappointed that they didn't humiliate a team that defended deep in numbers in the first leg of a tie?
> 
> They are the reigning champions of everything and Pep's Bayern just won the league in record time. They remain favourites to win the CL again this season and it will take a huge upset to stop them making the semis. Their ambitions are still yet to be in any kind of jeopardy this season. If they become the first team to retain the CL will people still be muttering about how they're just not impressed?
> 
> Will people with the managerial ability and experience of blocks of cheese armed with next to no information about the squad leading up to games be talking in hindsight about how X should have played over Y or why they should have approached Z this way instead of that?


Bayern have enough balance and variety in their squad that attacking a parked bus shouldn't be able to frustrate them like that and it certainly wouldn't have shaken them like that last season. Guardiola believes in his philsophy to a fault. I still make them favourites to win overall but it's poor of Pep to not learn from previous mistakes and adapt accordingly. 

Based on this performance, they'd really struggle to beat Chelsea as Mourinho is the master at combating tika taka football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

havent seen either game but hardly surprising to hear that fabregas was shit again. i have no idea how he keeps getting games in any place other than centre midfield. he's crap as a false 9, and he's crap out wide. why can't those at barca see this.

genuinely surprised that utd got anything out of bayern. sounds like bayern didn't turn up. maybe resting half your team isnt the best way to go about it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I skimmed through the Barca-Atletico game, and it may seem like a moot point now because Neymar scored, but apparently the commentators mentioned that both Pedro and Alexis Sanchez were in better form than Neymar and should have been ahead of him. Tata isn't very smart when it comes to selecting the right them then :neymar. 

Iniesta's pass on the second goal was amazing, and Diego's oh my. 

10 minutes in when I saw the way United were playing I knew they would get something. Especially when Welbeck got past Rafinha (I think). It was very similar to us against Barca and Bayern in 2012. It worked. Pep has trouble against teams who play like that. Couldn't do shit against Inter in 2010, us in 2012, and might even get eliminated here. Either way lol at Bundesliga if they end up losing to United, I actually want United to win. Something about them being underdogs is appealing :torres.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

People at Barca do see it, but in the end it comes down to Tata. Tata is too much of a coward to bench Fabregas, just like he is too much of a coward to bench Neymar (who was poison aside from the goal). Plus he is a Catalan golden boy who the media would find unacceptable to bench. 

Fabregas is just so bad. I said at the start of the season I would really like him to stay because I think he will finally have a good season, he's failed miserable again. It's like watching an Arsenal player pretending to play for Barca, it's sad. 

If Moyes comes in with any bid above 30 million for the shit, we should take it immediately, run and never ever look back at the failure that was Cesc Fabregas.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> People at Barca do see it, but in the end it comes down to Tata. Tata is too much of a coward to bench Fabregas, just like he is too much of a coward to bench Neymar (who was poison aside from the goal). Plus he is a Catalan golden boy who the media would find unacceptable to bench.
> 
> *Fabregas is just so bad. I said at the start of the season I would really like him to stay because I think he will finally have a good season, he's failed miserable again. It's like watching an Arsenal player pretending to play for Barca, it's sad. *
> 
> If Moyes comes in with any bid above 30 million for the shit, we should take it immediately, run and never ever look back at the failure that was Cesc Fabregas.


U mad? :wenger

Tbh, the amount of Cesc dick worshipers at Arsenal is alarmingly high. Many have him in the all-time Arsenal XI too... Disgusting.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Razor King said:


> U mad? :wenger
> 
> Tbh, the amount of Cesc dick worshipers at Arsenal is alarmingly high. Many have him in the all-time Arsenal XI too... Disgusting.


He's shit. Having him in any best XI is a crime towards football. 

He got away with it previous years at Barca because there were so many other players playing like bad consistently too like Alexis, Pique, Valdes and Pedro. This season They've all been brilliant while Cesc continues to be his usual shit self.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

id take fibreglass tbegame

he would be pretty good partnering up with matic


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Fabregas is good at CM with a baby sitter next to him, so Cesc-Matic does have a lot of potential.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol at Fabregas, Barca pays a lot of money for him and he has done pretty much nothing for the team. But even with that I belive Barca will eliminate Atletico they don't have a good bench to look for alternatives besides the main team.

As for the game of R. Madrid it's time for the revenge we need to beat Dortmund for a good amount of goals, to not worry that much in Germany. I really hope they don't fail this time beacuse with our lack of victories in big games is pathetic.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Like EGame was saying, Barca would probably want ~£30m for Fabregas. If we're willing to pay that price for a midfielder I'd rather we decide to keep Luiz for a midfielder and not get the £25m? (I really don't know where to value Luiz) from selling him or we put up another £10m and push Juve for Vidal/Pogba.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good to see another champions league game with a farcical red. at least this one didn't ruin the tie.

this is the biggest club competition in the world. however the standard of reffing is so far behind.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Stop criticizing the refs from behind a computer screen, go and try their job out yourself, Kiz Foy. :webb

Torres starting tomorrow, I'm already fuming.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

honestly id rather start ba

or patrick bamford

or curry

or Adrien. i mean hell even a computer program cant be worse than torres


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

can't believe we got a draw today, was expecting the worst, but impressed with our defending. guess it helps when Bayern just want to pass the ball around and not play an actual striker, dem False 9's.

Buttner looked decent too, despite everyone thinking Robben would destroy him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

once you realise literally all robben does is cut in and shoot, he becomes relatively easy to stop


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

easier to say what he does than actually stop it


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BUTTNER shut that geek Robben down.

ballon d'or confirmed


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kiz said:


> easier to say what he does than actually stop it


idk if buttner could do it it cant be that challenging

i watched it on TV and did it on fifa 14, i think its safe to say i could do it real life too

with relative ease


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

PSG slight favorites in my book. Chelsea should look to get a decent result tonight and then do the job at home

Usual Back 5 - Ramires Luiz - Schurrle Willian Hazard - Torres - Counter attack. think Chelsea can have a good go at the PSG defense. bar Thiago Silva, it's there to be gotten at - Jallet, Alex and Maxwell


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

The thought of Torres up against Thiago Silva :hayden3


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Wtf you have the advantage going into the second leg you moot.


Of course we're going to trounce United, but coming up against Chelsea or Atleti or maybe even Barca, I think our ultra-confidence is going to cost us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

reDREDD said:


> once you realise literally all robben does is cut in and shoot, he becomes relatively easy to stop


been saying this for years but somehow nobody seems to be able to do it.

BUTTNERGOAT tho :banderas

Rooney's set piece delivery is fantastic these days, last season and this he's put in some excellent corners and free kicks.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

It's a bit silly all the 'Bayern aren't that good' comments that are surfacing because of a 1-1 draw, which we'll in all likelihood turn into a win in the second leg. That's the English media for you though.

Having said that we need to be doing a lot more with space because the angular passing always seems to get cut out at the last second and we're not anticipating it b/c Bundesliga teams rarely ever defend like United did. Changing that in 1 week will be difficult so we'll need a viable plan B.

I'd go with a 4-4-2 at home with Lahm and Kroos in the middle and Pizza and Mandzukic up front. It is a formation Pep has used in the middle of matches to turn tides before and I'd like to see how it works when employed from the start. We can always revert to a more stable possession game after we've scored a goal or two.

And still upset that Piggy saw red. Yeah, it was stupid going for the ball in that manner when already on a yellow but Rooney's dive was SO bad.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

We'll win 2-1 at Bayern with less than 30% of the ball. Maybe an offside goal too just to make things better.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> *And still upset that Piggy saw red. Yeah, it was stupid going for the ball in that manner when already on a yellow but Rooney's dive was SO bad.*


Its one of those tackles thats hard to say what was the right call. Rooney divided, but Schweinsteiger was really late too. Could have gone either way. Actually the incident was pretty much identical to the yellow card Valencia got.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

For United fans; Bayern's home record in the last 4 games against English sides? 3 losses and 1 draw.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kusksu said:


> Its one of those tackles thats hard to say what was the right call. Rooney divided, but Schweinsteiger was really late too. Could have gone either way. Actually the incident was pretty much identical to the yellow card Valencia got.


he takes the ball and shrek dives. i dont see the difficult part. it's a farcical way to get sent off and you could see the guilt on shrek's face right away.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im feeling kinda skeptical

in theory bayern should have curb stomped the fuck out of arsenal and united. both displays have been rather..... unconvincing. likewise with the last city game


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> he takes the ball and shrek dives. i dont see the difficult part. it's a farcical way to get sent off and you could see the guilt on shrek's face right away.












#notguilty


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Kiz said:


> he takes the ball and shrek dives. i dont see the difficult part. it's a farcical way to get sent off and you could see the guilt on shrek's face right away.


He didn't take the ball at all. Rooney had already kicked the ball away when he tackles in. Rooney divided for sure, but it was a badly timed tackle as well


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not sure Rooney divided, but he may have multiplied his wage packet recently :side:


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

With this seasons United its the HOPE THAT KILLS YOU


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

why can't United just fuck off and die already


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Rush said:


> why can't United just fuck off and die already


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Rush said:


> why can't United just fuck off and die already


We will end them at the Allianz. All we've to do is get a pissed off Sammer to tell the players they're all shit and they'll be back to normal.

Onto the lesser Germans for tonight, I guess. If it were me, I'd go for a 3 man midfield and focus play on the wings, but Klopp is stubborn as fuck and will retain his gegenpressing formation with most of his key players unavailable. Hope he does end up trolling Madrid tho, SOMEHOW.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

lol at the United fans that actually thought they had the tiniest glimpse of chance to win the CL, oh yeah I can see Fellaini and Cleverley lifting each side of the cup :lmao

you're gonna win fuck all this season, just accept it and move along


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> lol at the United fans that actually thought they had the tiniest glimpse of chance to win the CL, oh yeah I can see Fellaini and Cleverley lifting each side of the cup :lmao
> 
> you're gonna win fuck all this season, just accept it and move along


Arsenal still on for the double ?


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

I hate sports journalists.

"United outdid themselves against Bayern"

I open the news expecting a 2+ goals win for us and then I see the real results.

I'm like - go fuck yourself's.

Don't really regret for missing the match.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

reDREDD said:


> once you realise literally all robben does is cut in and shoot, he becomes relatively easy to stop


That might be his trademark but he's also a dynamite passer (when he passes) and has become great at tracking back. If he was so easy to stop then how he has been the offensive force behind Bayern's 3 trips to the Champions League finals?



> Buttner looked decent too, despite everyone thinking Robben would destroy him.


It's a lot easier to contain players when you have the support of the whole team, just look at Terry and Cahill in Mourinho's system. You can not judge one on ones in parked bus matches, however it is up to the likes of Robben and Ribery to still produce something magical under the difficult circumstances.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great game, atmosphere was absolutely brilliant. The Munich fans were awesome on top of what was a great United crowd.

We were unlucky, for all Bayern's possession they created fuck all. Not sure what was wrong with Welbecks first effort and he obviously should have scored with the second. We really put it up to them which was a lot more than I was expecting. Some of their passing and movement was a joy to behold, I don't think people appreciate Neuer fully until you see him live, like a 12th outfield player. So comfortable with the ball and so commanding of his area. 

Thought Welbeck was brilliant, Munich were really struggling to deal with him. Should definitely have scored though, probably does against most keepers. Buttner was a fucking GOD out there. Heroic performance. 

Great fucking night all in all, was chatting Gary Neville's dad for about 30 mins, effectively told him to get Phil to sign Lallana or GTFO.

All in all, we're clearly winning this trophy. Destiny is taking over. Welbeck brace coming in Munich and a clean sheet to top it off. This Champions League's too easy for Moyes.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like a great night... however to say Wellbeck had a brilliant game after making a complete balls up of the easiest chance of the match is surely a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

"Brave Man United leave Old Trafford with heroic draw"

if it was Chelsea, the anti-football brigade would be out in full force


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

pep needs to start gotze and madzukic in germany, this is way too easy to fuck up


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Bayern looked one dimensional last night, as usual with Guardiola it looks like there's no plan B. Bayern last year were lethal and direct, players could score from almost every position, now it looks like they aren't allowed to try before pointlessly passing the ball for 5 minutes even when it's clear that they're playing to the hands of their opponents. 

Looking at Utd's defence this season, it was hard to believe they can get something here because even when they defended in numbers they gave plenty of chances to score. Credit to Vidic and Ferdinand for producing a performance from a few years ago, along with Valencia and Welbeck who pressed all game. 

I didn't watch a lot of PSG this season, but looks like they're very good in every area, not worried about Ibra, Jose knows him and Terry will not give him space to be dangerous. Cavani is a bigger problem if he plays on the wing but with organization Azpilicueta and Hazard can do it. Their biggest weakness is probably their full-backs which Hazard and Willian should take on counter attacks. Probably a very tight game, going for 1-1 or 0-1.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

In the 4 Bayern games I've seen in the Champions League this season (Last night, the two Arsenal games and City at the Allianz) they've been really disappointing. I don't watch much Bundesliga but are they ever really tested? Dortmund have had about 1/3 of their team and the CL has made Leverkusen look average, so I can't imagine the rest of the league is filled with quality. I'm not really sure why Bayern are favourites over Madrid.

As for Chelsea tonight I really haven't seen enough PSG to know what we're up against but the team is stacked with quality. Cavani was a real handful when we played him last time and throwing Ibrahimovic in is scary. The only weak point as Rock316AE said looks like the fullbacks. I wouldn't be too upset if we went with a 3 in midfield (Ramires-Luiz-Lampard) rather than having Oscar or Schurrle, even in his current form. I'm expecting a standard Mourinho away performance, hopefully Torres can learn not to be a useless fuck in time to sneak a goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*OH LOOK PEOPLE ARE FINALLY STARTING T REALIZE WHAT IVE BEEN SAYING SINCE THE START OF THIS SEASON ABOUT BAYERN. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I still don't think we'll be exiting the CL before the final.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Curry said:


> In the 4 Bayern games I've seen in the Champions League this season (Last night, the two Arsenal games and City at the Allianz) they've been really disappointing. I don't watch much Bundesliga but are they ever really tested? Dortmund have had about 1/3 of their team and the CL has made Leverkusen look average, so I can't imagine the rest of the league is filled with quality. I'm not really sure why Bayern are favourites over Madrid.


What have Madrid proven this season when it really mattered?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Sounds like a great night... however to say Wellbeck had a brilliant game after making a complete balls up of the easiest chance of the match is surely a bit of a stretch.


Brilliant may have been a stretch, but he was causing the most problems. I’ve seen the disallowed goal again and I think it was pretty harsh, it’s one of those IMO that if play goes on it’s not even an issue. Maybe Neuer saves it though if the whistle doesn’t blow. His movement is absolutely fantastic when he plays up front though. If he had a little more composure in his dribbling, passing and finishing he’d be a perfect striker for us. He demonstrates so much ability in those areas but seems to panic or lose balance at the last minute, he’s still young enough to improve in that respect.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rocky Mark said:


> lol at the United fans that actually thought they had the tiniest glimpse of chance to win the CL, oh yeah I can see Fellaini and Cleverley lifting each side of the cup :lmao
> 
> you're gonna win fuck all this season, just accept it and move along


bosingwa and kalou have walked out holding that cup

so you know, weirder things have happened

who knows, moyes gets his tactics right, the players have just enough fergie mentality still in their heads, and a bit of luck, they could just do this

they probably wont, but it will be fun to watch


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Joel said:


> What have Madrid proven this season when it really mattered?


Other than possibly the Semi-finals of the Copa Del Rey, not a lot. I was going less on "Madrid have been amazing" and more on the fact that Bayern looked the worse side against Arsenal in the first leg until the red card and in 90 minutes against United with 70% last night they only made 3/4 actual chances (The goal, Robben's curler and the one where Robben cut in from the left and had to shoot with his right are the only ones I can remember). I really just don't have as much faith in a Guardiola team as I do in Ancelotti's Madrid with Ronaldo, Di Maria, Bale and Modric. To be honest, I really want to see the two play eachother in the next round just to see how it would go down and I really think Madrid could edge it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bayern being worse than Arsenal until the red is a myth. Arsenal came out swinging in the first 10 mins, but once Ozil missed the penalty, their play receded drastically and we assumed control. Red card was what, 35 mins in? loal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cech
Ivanovic
Cahill
Terry
Azpilicueta
Ramires
Luiz
Willian
Oscar
Hazard
Schurrle

I don't mind it at all. Glad Torres isn't starting, but feel bad for Ba (even though he's shit too).


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, now they talk about United having a shot. 

What happens is, when we say United would be annihilated, they will put up a decent show. Now, when we expect something similar or an improvement in the second leg and no longer mock them, its quite possible they will be steamrollered by Bayern.

Best to wait and watch. Though, can't believe I am talking like this about United...its come to that.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Bayern better trounce United in Germany. With Juve out of the Champions League that's the only real joy the tournament can give me this year. 

I rate Madrid as heavy favorites against Dortmund. PSG-Chelsea is 50/50 for me. Maybe 60/40 in Chelsea's favor due to the Mourinho factor. Depends on if Ibra shows up.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

On current form Schurrle deserves to play. I worry that the effectiveness of his runs will be limited from being in the centre but Willian has to play on the right for counter attacks and pressing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Schurrle striker :mark:

inb4heflops


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Which game are the neutrals watching? 

I want to be leaf dat BVB stand a chance against Real Madrid.
I also want to be leaf that PSG/Chelsea wont be a complete snoozefest. 

I dunno though, I'm leaning toward BvB/Madrid. Them missing Di Maria and Marcelo make it interesting.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Watching BvB. be leaf

Grosskreutz tho :lmao


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

BvB all the way. Come on B+-Players!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Borussia Dortmund: Weidenfeller, Pisczcek, Sokratis, Hummels, Durm, Kehl, Sahin; Aubameyang, Mkhitrayan, Grosskreutz, Reus

Real Madrid: Casillas, Carvajal, Pepe, Ramos, Coentrao, Modric, Xabi Alonso, Isco, Bale, Benzema, Ronaldo

Sickening. 

Hopefully THE GOAT Reus makes this match interesting. Lawd what a player.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Considering how many players are/were injured that's not that bad of a starting squad. bama

But even as a fan, I will never be amazed that a player like Grosskreutz is starting in a CL quarter final.:kobe9


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Depending on Auba to gather goals is a terrible position to be in. Perhaps Grosskreutz should play the false 9!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like BvB are gonna get smashed. 

Still hope Real's big game failure mentality kicks in. Then again, BvB aren't really a big team anymore.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Ibra :mark:

Lavezzi :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol @ Casillas. 

Just leave you worthless cunt, lollllll.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

fml


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH walk into the goal.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Goals at the same time again,are you fucking kidding me :lmao :lmao :lmao

Lavezzi :mark:

Bale :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Big Man JT is on a one man mission to end Chelsea's season.

Finishes their league campaign with an own goal and sets up Lavezzi.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:terry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh my god, Dortmund are getting murdered. LMAO what a joke this is so far.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Damn, hopefully not as bad as Schlakke...


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

After these first 20 minutes, I hope that Dortmund transform into the kid in black:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Isco :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Game over. 

Switching games. 

Pathetic from BvB. Another embarrassing German club who has no place in the CL, right up there with Schalke and Leverkusen.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Seeing the level of the rest of German teams this year so far I would say that Madrid could win the Bundesliga as early as Bayern.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Just seen Fellaini only won 1 out of 7 aerial duels yesterday

also










fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

united_07 said:


> Just seen Fellaini only won 1 out of 7 aerial duels yesterday
> 
> also
> 
> ...


A dog would have more intelligence. Seriously. If a dog has a ball and you chase it, the dog will change direction.

Afroman just runs in a straight line until the ball goes dead.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Eden Hazard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Zlatan is so shit lmao. 

Worst player on the pitch alongside Cavani.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

wow does only one borussia suck balls


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Dare to Zlatan?

Dare to disappear.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Boring football is boring. 

Shit German teams playing in competitions they don't belong in, Zlatan getting praise yet he continues his record breaking big match flopping. 

Same old shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Be quiet all of you. Zlatan has been amazing. He's playing so well. He needs to prove no points in this second half as he's been smashing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The mighty Scheiber will come on and strike a hat-trick


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ramires and Terry want us to lose this really bad.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD 

This Armenian fucker at BVB is a fucking joke.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD David LUIZ. What a fucking embarrassment. 

BvB are down by 3 now. 

They are finished.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Ramires and Terry want us to lose this really bad.


And Luiz.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Luiz :lmao Not enough to give away the free-kick, he has tuck it away too :lmao.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So the semi's already has Real and United in it


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ibra "injured".


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Ibra


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cavani through the middle with moura out wide at the bridge :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's okay, Premier League.

We got this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Two ties are pretty much over.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Pastore :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cech can just fuck off now. We have his replacement already.

Next season shall be fun.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

It's not often a team loses by 3 goals and the best performers are the two CBs and the GK.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The one time I want Chelsea to go through and the fucking WOAT

Still confident of beating them but I'd have preferred if they had CL semis either side of our league game with them, of course

leldortmund

Time to reduce the Bayernliga to just the one CL spot. It is wasted on everyone not named Bayern Munich


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

DA said:


> The one time I want Chelsea to go through and the fucking WOAT
> 
> *Still confident of beating them* but I'd have preferred if they had CL semis either side of our league game with them, of course
> 
> ...


guaranteed Chelsea win at Anfield now ique2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:wilkins pastore.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Mkhitaryan and Aubamayang together cost Dortmund a sum of 40 million euros. Think about that for a moment.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

3-0 is a pretty satisfying win but wow, we were lucky that Dortmund were so fucking awful. It could have been 6-0 if the players weren't getting lazy or selfish (in Bale's case when he had that great run past 3 players and missed with the right foot). At the same time, if Dortmund had some strikers that are actually good playing, it could have gotten ugly. Real got too comfortable after scoring the third and Dortmund got all the offense but not once were they a genuine threat.

Chelsea vs PSG is interesting to say the least. Should've probably watched that instead since Real/BvB was boring as fuck after Ronaldo scored.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Fucking hell, that last Pastore goal. Mon dieu :moyes1

Verratti was shocking. Cabaye over him any day. If :ibra is injured for the Bridge match, it means Lavezzi/Pastore on the left, Lucas Moura on the right and Cavani up front. Matuidi bossed the centre of the pitch tonight. Archetypal French midfield performance. Sirigu was tidy as was the defence and Motta. Tasty fixture at the Bridge upcoming.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chelsea to win 2-0 at home with terry putting in a performance of the season.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Liam Miller said:


> Chelsea to win 2-0 at home with terry putting in a performance of the season.


He'd want to after the shit he served up tonight.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

R Kelly playing over the tannoy system at PSG whilst the pundits are trying to bury Chelsea. Wonderful.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Utterly utterly woeful from Cech to be beaten there and that's the tie for me.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cech was probably expecting his defenders to do something akin to defending instead of letting Pastore get in so easily.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Tbf you can't just blame Cech alone for that goal. The Chelsea defending was bad as well.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Old man Lampard was basically retired by Pastore on that third goal tonight

Looked like a statue


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Glenn Hoddle is such a fucking idiot that it's actually hilarious to listen to him.

Cech actually moved out of the way of the goal. That was so bad.

Once we dispatch Bayern I hope we get PSG. Buttner would destroy.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

PSG making with the bantz on their Facebook page. :ken

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....720/10170978_304962836321341_1423792019_n.jpg


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chelsea fans with dat nazism and mental retardation.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

We're out :jose


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

WHAT IS DEFENCE


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Definitely not just Cech's fault, but you'd expect your goalkeeper to save that shot.

It was just a shit second half. I don't know what Mourinho told them, but the half time team talk must have been absolutely shit. These guys are running out of gas at a great time in the season.

And I don't care how old Hazard is, when you have that talent you have to take responsibility. When he passed that to Torres on a two on one, it pissed me right off. He has no killer instinct at all and he should stop speaking about Messi/Ronaldo level, because he isn't going to get there.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Joel said:


> United getting a good comfortable win here, before they get absolutely buttfucked by us next Sunday. Good for them :banderas





Joel said:


> For United:





Joel said:


> Hope someone snaps Rafael's leg on Wednesday. Such a little vile cunt. Vidic fucking knew what he wanted to do there. He was out to hurt Hazard and nothing more. Fuck off United. Enjoy midtable.





reDREDD said:


> theyd need to hold onto to rvp is they really want to avoid relegation





reDREDD said:


> i hope moyes never leaves
> 
> he is exactly like fergie
> 
> ...





reDREDD said:


> this is exactly why moyes is such a hero. he was brought in to bring down expectations to realistic, rock bottom levels
> 
> truly, he is a god among men
> 
> :moyes2





reDREDD said:


> yes but what little boy hasnt dreamed of playing europa league football while being managed by david moyes





reDREDD said:


> im still confused why they signed juan mata
> 
> and why juan mata would join. was he really that desperate?





reDREDD said:


> surprised they gave rooney a new contract when they could have nicked crouch for dem crosses at like 1/10th the price





reDREDD said:


> united fans turning on each other :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Reminds me, I must prepare my collection of Woolcock posts for when Liverpool win the league


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

DA said:


> Reminds me, I must prepare my collection of Woolcock posts for when Liverpool win the league


Unlike arrogant and disrespectful fans such as yourself, you'll find the majority of my posts are either fair and honest summarisations of games, some wimsical and outdated UK pop culture reference or the ramblings of a madman when the subject of safe standing is brought up. Do your worst.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


>


I am glad that you left me out of that Chelsea megapost :brodgers

Yeah the fixture is done, if it were 2012 and we had someone named Drogba I would probably expect a comeback. Knowing our luck Eto'o wont be fit by then, leaving a start of Torres or Schurrle again. 

Season is over, now we just wait till next season. Lampard should think about retirement. Either give Cole another year (I think we should let him go), or sign up a replacement LB. Release Torres, he has to go any way possible. Same with Ba. Buy a world class striker, and recall Lukaku too. Oscar needs to really fucking step up next season. Same goes for Willian/Hazard. When that front three is under performing we don't have a hope in hell.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Or hurtful comments forever lost in the black hole of the Chatbox archives

Damn :kobe2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

It's nearly midnight and I already went through Joel, reDREDD and Abk's posts to try and extract any obvious jibe at United. Anymore and my poor noggin' would be in tatters.



DA said:


> Or hurtful comments forever lost in the black hole of the Chatbox archives
> 
> Damn :kobe2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

not sure what youre trying to prove woolcock

rvp would be very useful in relegation battles tbegame

i stand by what i posted

as for hazard, its not his fault the entire team has to look out for a ****** with no playing ability, finishing skills or intelligence 

i do eagerly anticipate the memoirs in 20 years though when they all describe their true feelings about having to coddle the man they call torres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Damn shame we don't get to blast Chelsea in the final again ffs. Madrid will have to do.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tie aint over yet. An early goal for us and it's game on. It's all about that first goal.

And nah, Hazard can't be defended for shit like that. We all know Torres is shit, I'm sure Hazard does too, so that's even more reason why he should have took the responsibility and gone for goal. He has all the talent in the world, stop looking for the fucking pass especially when it's that liability Torres. Even outside of that moment, he's out game changer, but he's not doing enough right now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its shocking how vulnerable we looked Matic-less

its equally staggering how limp our attack looks eto'o-less

MY KINGDOM FOR A STRIKER


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

lol all German clubs besides Bayern have gotten crushed in the CL. Joke league.

Hoping for Barca, Real, PSG, and Bayern to advance. Hoping for Bayern/PSG final.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Black Jesus said:


> lol all German clubs *besides Bayern* have gotten crushed in the CL. Joke league.


Tie's not over yet SON


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Tie's not over yet SON


Hm...you're right.

I can only imagine the reactions on this forum of United somehow won 1-0 at Allianz.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

reDREDD said:


> its shocking how vulnerable we looked Matic-less
> 
> its equally staggering how limp our attack looks eto'o-less
> 
> MY KINGDOM FOR A STRIKER


It's just a joke now, man. Ramires has been so bad this season it's unreal. Luiz is just not good enough in both centre back and defensive midfield. Both need to go in the summer in my opinion. Mikel is uselss and needs to go as well. Lampard is done which is sad but true, so he has to go. Van Ginkel got fucked, so we can't really talk about him. On top of that. we have so many wingers and attacking midfielders out on loan with some potential, but I can't think of one centre midfielder out on loan with potential (McEachran is balls, Chalobah I don't even know what he is anymore). It's just nonsense. 

We need at least two central midfielders to come in and if Ramires stays he has to be nothing more than a squad player.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This is too beautiful. 

Looks like Mourinho is well on course to another trophy-less season. The special one? Looking more like the special flop in recent seasons. 

lollllllzz


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Black Jesus said:


> Hm...you're right.
> 
> I can only imagine the reactions on this forum of United somehow won 1-0 at Allianz.


Better yet, if it ended 2-2 with a 90th minute rooney penalty after a dive from himself, adnan or :welbeck 

:moyes2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought Luiz is fine when partnering up with Matic. gives the midfield some real steel and passing range. but working with ramires, jesus what a trainwreck those two are

honestly i doubt anyone is more exasperated with this than jose. he went from makelele, prime lampard, prime essien, ballack to this garbage

likewise in regards to strikers. imagine going from prime didier and gudjohnsen to ....... torres and ba. the situation is so desperate we're counting down the days until a 33 year old comes back

also im kinda confused about how everyone is laughing at Jose. he literally said at the start this is a rebuilding year. hell, he all season long he tried to keep expectations down. he saw all this coming. people made fun of him for downplaying chelsea's chances, and now people are making jokes because those expectations turned out to be true?

damned if you dont, damned if you do it seems


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

reDREDD said:


> I thought Luiz is fine when partnering up with Matic. gives the midfield some real steel and passing range. but working with ramires, jesus what a trainwreck those two are
> 
> honestly i doubt anyone is more exasperated with this than jose. he went from makelele, prime lampard, prime essien, ballack to this garbage
> 
> likewise in regards to strikers. imagine going from prime didier and gudjohnsen to ....... torres and ba. the situation is so desperate we're counting down the days until a 33 year old comes back



How about having fellaini :moyes4


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Most people will probably be laughing at Jose because he's a dick


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so why do people laugh at you DA?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

It is kind of weird hearing all these rumours about United being into Toni Kroos, yet nothing about Chelsea wanting him even though he'd improve us as much as Matic has. Chelsea needs a player like that if they're going to take the step up from being a good team to being a great team. It's never going to happen if Ramires is persisted with in this system. 

Can you imagine Ramires playing for any other top team in world football? I just don't see it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

DA said:


> Most people will probably be laughing at Jose because he's a dick


ding


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

EGame said:


> This is too beautiful.
> 
> Looks like Mourinho is well on course to another trophy-less season. The special one? Looking more like the special flop in recent seasons.
> 
> lollllllzz


How can someone be a flop with the amount of trophies he has won? In all honesty, that Chelsea team is pretty rank. And he'll still probably turn it around and get to the semis.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Glad Madrid won and for a good score. I'm glad too for the historic goal of Ronaldo. I still have my doubts with the team even when we already have a foot on the semifinals, but Dortmund can give us a surprise in Germany.

I would love to see a final against Mourinho & Chelsea.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dortmund have been ravaged by injuries and even against midtable German teams they don't look to convincing, so I expected Real Madrid to win their game easily. They should win in Dortmund as well

Chelsea can still turn it around but conceding the third goal could be a killer. This PSG is much better than the Napoli team Chelsea came back against a few seasons ago in the CL


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Players didn't bother turning up after HT. Still not out of it. Cut out individual mistakes, get early goal and we're in business but PSG favorites now


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

This all but guarantees a summer clearout. Maureen was fuming about Torres post-match. He's surely gone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just seen the highlights now. technique on lavezzi's goal was fantastic, cech possibly could've done more, maybe being harsh. pen was stonewall, own goal was hilariously bad and pastore's was a great run that should've been saved. 

feel bad for dortmund too. they're obviously a better team that what showed up, but they've been just crippled by injuries, as we all know.

starting to think this is madrid's tournament to lose. problems with other teams, madrid just keep on keeping on.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, got to feel for Dortmund. Injuries have raped them this season. 



reDREDD said:


> so why do people laugh at you DA?


because the rest of the Liverpool fans are too likeable :brodgers


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well that fucking sucked, got a feeling that third goal will be the difference. 

Please go Torres, please go.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

People are laughing at Jose because they don't buy into his rubbish. Saying you're going to under perform isn't really a great excuse for under performing. It doesn't necessarily apply here because PSG are a much better team than they get given credit for, but his talk about being the little horse and all that crap is downplaying bullshit.



Rush said:


> Yeah, got to feel for Dortmund. Injuries have raped them this season.
> 
> 
> 
> because the rest of the Liverpool fans are too likeable :brodgers


And charismatic. :brodgers


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Bulk and Rush called me likable and charismatic :dean

Mourinho sounds pissier than me when I lose on FM which doesn't happen often becks). Can't blame him though, that was woeful. 

Wonder what it's like not to have even one GOAT striker, let alone two. :suarez1 :sturridge


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> It's just a joke now, man. Ramires has been so bad this season it's unreal. Luiz is just not good enough in both centre back and defensive midfield. Both need to go in the summer in my opinion. Mikel is uselss and needs to go as well. Lampard is done which is sad but true, so he has to go. Van Ginkel got fucked, so we can't really talk about him. On top of that. we have so many wingers and attacking midfielders out on loan with some potential, but I can't think of one centre midfielder out on loan with potential (McEachran is balls, Chalobah I don't even know what he is anymore). It's just nonsense.
> 
> We need at least two central midfielders to come in and if Ramires stays he has to be nothing more than a squad player.


:clap. Well said.

Ramires (potato brain and can't pass for shit), Luiz, Lampard and Mikel all need to go. In attack, I'd like us to get a world class striker, retain Eto'o for one more season and bring back Lukaku. Obviously all depends on the players that Mou likes/fits his system.

Nice reading this a few days ago. There's hope of something happening at least. Here:



> "I don't think it's the moment to speak about next
> season and the market but it's clear to everybody
> that Chelsea next year wants to bring a striker."
> "What's the future for the other strikers? The ones
> ...


I concur with what God said on Kroos as well. We need those calibre of players. Even more so now that we struggle in breaking down compact teams.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

There aren't many shit Liverpool posters, no regular ones off the top of my head. Rush and Bulk usually post decent stuff, DA gets away with it as I'm not about to criticise a known child molester and CGS is the real life equivalent of Mike Adamle. I'm not a fan of the occasional Liverpool posters but I can't even remember their names.

Chelsea fans are mostly decent too. Joel, redead and Abk are fine, I tend to disagree with some of Gods stuff but he's not a mong so that's cool.

EGame is the only foreign football fan who knows what he's on about. Many Madrid fans here who'd not have a clue who Redondo or Hierro were. Dunno if there's any others besides him and the Madrid lads.

Arsenal have Brickhouse, Bananas (whatever he is now) and Gunner, I couldn't write a decent thing here aside from Bananas is at least knowledgable but I agree with about 3% of what he ever says. Gunner has a book? That's something I guess, then again Jordan has written about 17 books about her tits and who out of Dane Bowers and Gareth Gates has a penis wide enough to touch her vaginal walls. The answer is neither came as close as Harvey.

United have me, Seabs, Woolcock and the newly superb poster Irish Jet as our saviours. We also have the artist formerly known as WWE_TNA and haribo who're both decent and Slient Alarm who is the worst of the regulars but isn't THAT bad. He's just a bit miserable but he's capable of some good posts. The random United fans who've shown up recently are complete ass though.

I have no idea why I've just said all of this. I feel like frequently defending my favourite posters and attacking those who're dog shit.

EDIT: forgot City. Kiz is good, wkdsoul is not. In depth.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kroos isn't a holding midfield player and he's wasted there. A system like Liverpool's where he would be in front of the 6 would accommodate him a lot better than the double 6 that Chelsea play. A healthy Gundogan would be far better, but it's a big gamble if he can ever stay healthy for a prolonged period.

A few thoughts. Didn't watch all of the PSG game but if they can get a 3-1 against Chelsea, then that's pretty legit. The industry in the team might even go up playing Ibra (edit: meant Cavani here) in the middle and Lucas in the side.

You can feel sorry for injury-ridden Dortmund all you want, but the fact that they had a two transfer seasons to strengthen with 50 million to spend and the only good buy they made was at CB is just plain retarded. 40 mil for Miki and Auba is disgusting.

Madrid are incredible in attack, but they always struggle when the game is taken to them. Pepe and Ramos are always reliable to give away fouls in dangerous positions and the FBs rarely defend. And finally for Bayern, it's looking more and more like we set the record breaking Bundesliga win due to weakened/rubbish rivals the way we're struggling to impose our will on our opponents in Europe the way we did last season. Playing Piggy and Kroos behind a striker is a shit formation and gives no penetration. Hopefully all this and more get fixed in a week's time.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh I forgot you, you're on the good foreign fan list too. I know that's made your day.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> A few thoughts. Didn't watch all of the PSG game but if they can get a 3-1 against Chelsea, then that's pretty legit. The industry in the team might even go up playing Ibra in the middle and Lucas in the side.


Eh, PSG weren't that brilliant. All the goals came as either a defensive error or sloppy defending. That said, I think if Lucas had started he would have caused us more trouble down the right.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

We're scoring first at the Bridge and it's an open game. 

From the moment Lavezzi scored we were the better team in the first half. No idea why it took us 20 minutes to get back to the game in the second. The positive thing is that they scored 3 goals from 3 mistakes we made, with a better defensive performance it's not impossible to keep a clean sheet against them at home. The most annoying thing to watch was David Luiz just giving them foul after foul in dangerous positions until they scored. Other than that it's the usual striker problem and the fact that we can't rely on anyone in these tight games to score the crucial goal. 

If I'm not mistaken, Ramires can't play the next match, he has had a bad month but his energy and pressing, especially in big games is an important quality and there's a reason he played the most matches for us this season. Lampard/Luiz was great in the first half against Liverpool, hopefully with Lampard calming him down when he has his moments of craziness. If we can actually do something with our half chances this time and be effective in front of goal, it's possible. Big advantage with the second leg at home.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Chelsea only scored through a mistake too. That must mean PSG will keep a clean sheet if they eliminate mistakes!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I honestly think Ibra's injury is a blessing in disguise for PSG in the second leg. Lucas will likely start and his pace could be crucial on the counter attack, and Cavani will play through the middle rather than be wasted out wide (he was trash yesterday). Thought Thiago Motta was great. Probably MotM. Assured is how I'd describe his performance in a game full of individual performances lacking just that. People highlighted Jallet as a potential weak link but he stood up well. Now that I think about it Lavezzi might have been the MotM. Great goal and his set piece delivery was outstanding.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cavani blew a couple of chances even playing through the middle after Ibra went off. Speaking of, how much of a difference-maker is Matic? I know there was some criticism about letting him leave on a cheap and buying him back expensive but he's a totally different player and exactly what Chelsea needed. Incredible player every time I've seen him and Chelsea look far worse whenever he's not available.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

reDREDD said:


> so why do people laugh at you DA?


Not really sure tbhendo

But I know for certain that if the internet existed back when Isaac Newton and Galileo Galilei were alive, people would have laughed at their forum posts too


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, Matic is a big miss in the CL. Had a bad game last Saturday vs Palace, but it'd be really nice to be able to use him. Oh well. Next year.

PSG weren't that great which makes losing 3-1 even harder to take. That's what we get for not scoring the second when on top. The style of our attack is so poor right now. Hopefully a real striker will change that next season with some good runs.

If we could buy Kroos (not gonna happen) I'd just play him as the #10 and push Oscar back deep. I don't know if he is secretly saving himself for the World Cup now, but right now he's doing virtually nothing.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

How awful was Cavani yesterday?

The tie isn't over (PSG/Chelsea). If Chelsea score an early goal, it's on. And, I'd never disregard Mourinho. He's always a factor.

For the entire tournament, as I've been saying since before it started, this season seems La Decima season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vader said:


> There aren't many shit Liverpool posters, no regular ones off the top of my head. Rush and Bulk usually post decent stuff, DA gets away with it as I'm not about to criticise a known child molester and CGS is the real life equivalent of Mike Adamle. I'm not a fan of the occasional Liverpool posters but I can't even remember their names.
> 
> Chelsea fans are mostly decent too. Joel, redead and Abk are fine, I tend to disagree with some of Gods stuff but he's not a mong so that's cool.
> 
> ...


ahem :kobe


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> ahem :kobe


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:jay


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God™ said:


> It is kind of weird hearing all these rumours about United being into Toni Kroos, yet nothing about Chelsea wanting him even though he'd improve us as much as Matic has. Chelsea needs a player like that if they're going to take the step up from being a good team to being a great team. It's never going to happen if Ramires is persisted with in this system.
> 
> Can you imagine Ramires playing for any other top team in world football? I just don't see it.


There's nothing in those Kroos rumours. United would love him obviously but I think it's all a contract stand-off and we're being used for leverage because 1. We're in dire need of midfielders and 2. We apparently have a shitload of money to spend in the summer.

Kroos and his advisors aren't going to link themselves to Chelsea because is Pep really going to sell a player to Mourinho? And also, why the hell would he want to leave the best team in the world?




Vader said:


> There aren't many shit Liverpool posters, no regular ones off the top of my head. Rush and Bulk usually post decent stuff, DA gets away with it as I'm not about to criticise a known child molester and CGS is the real life equivalent of Mike Adamle. I'm not a fan of the occasional Liverpool posters but I can't even remember their names.
> 
> Chelsea fans are mostly decent too. Joel, redead and Abk are fine, I tend to disagree with some of Gods stuff but he's not a mong so that's cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ibra out for a month with a hamstring sprain

#daretozlatan


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

They should really really change it to daretobiggame.

Ibra is THE big game flop, no one else even comes close. The fucker is getting tons of credit for bossing teams that are so poverty.

Yesterdays game really showed that if Ibra was in a league like EPL he wouldn't be anything special and would be miles upon miles away from the likes of Suarez and Aguero.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Renegade, you can be inbetween haribo and Slient alarm. You don't post as much as you used to so your stock is low.

This is serious business.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

United list needed more Foreshadowed imo.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Vader said:


> There aren't many shit Liverpool posters, no regular ones off the top of my head. Rush and Bulk usually post decent stuff, DA gets away with it as I'm not about to criticise a known child molester and CGS is the real life equivalent of Mike Adamle. I'm not a fan of the occasional Liverpool posters but I can't even remember their names.
> 
> Chelsea fans are mostly decent too. Joel, redead and Abk are fine, I tend to disagree with some of Gods stuff but he's not a mong so that's cool.
> 
> ...


Wtf. Does Gunner even post? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Thiago Silva fucking loves goals.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

i wish Chelsea fans here were bit more of cunts


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> United list needed more Foreshadowed imo.


Should have seen that coming. I've used that about twice before, I'm original. Yeah he's alright, him and Monster can go with haribo and WWE_TNA.



Mikey Damage said:


> Wtf. Does Gunner even post?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fucks sake I forgot you too, you're alright actually. Forgot Razor too but I'm unsure on him - some days I think he's piss poor and others he's actually a smart guy. I'll give in and call him a good poster on the condition that he gets Giroud's naked torso tattooed onto his inner thigh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vader said:


> Should have seen that coming. I've used that about twice before, I'm original. Yeah he's alright, him and Monster can go with haribo and WWE_TNA.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucks sake I forgot you too, you're alright actually. Forgot Razor too but I'm unsure on him - some days I think he's piss poor and others he's actually a smart guy. I'll give in and call him a good poster on the condition *that he gets Giroud's naked torso tattooed onto his inner thigh*.


Alex would kill him.

Hey, you forgot Alex.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Alex would be the tattooist in that scenario Joel.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I assume he would be tattooing from memory and not an image in front of him?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Put it this way, he'd be the only tattooist who offers a complimentary reacharound.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Thiago Silva fucking loves goals.


:mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Vader said:


> EGame is the only foreign football fan who knows what he's on about. Many Madrid fans here who'd not have a clue who Redondo or Hierro were. Dunno if there's any others besides him and the Madrid lads.


:kobe


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You support West Brom, you turd. Last time I checked they're in the midlands, although I suppose with the frequent inbreeding you're technically all foreign now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> There aren't many shit Liverpool posters, no regular ones off the top of my head. Rush and Bulk usually post decent stuff, DA gets away with it as I'm not about to criticise a known child molester and CGS is the real life equivalent of Mike Adamle. I'm not a fan of the occasional Liverpool posters but I can't even remember their names.
> 
> Chelsea fans are mostly decent too. Joel, redead and Abk are fine, I tend to disagree with some of Gods stuff but he's not a mong so that's cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Vader said:


> You support West Brom, you turd. Last time I checked they're in the midlands, although I suppose with the frequent inbreeding you're technically all foreign now.


Er, I guess you skip out on the chatbox a lot then, when me, Andre and Woolock talk about Ligue 1 :draper2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I skip the chatbox because i'm cheap and woat.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Thiago Silva fucking loves goals.


Dat jackie chan celebration :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hamada said:


> Er, I guess you skip out on the chatbox a lot then, when me, Andre and Woolock talk about Ligue 1 :draper2


I currently have no internet in my flat so my only access to here is on my phone. Trying to use the chatbox on my phone is like downloading porn in the 90s, you'll get there eventually but the moments gone when you do.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> They should really really change it to daretobiggame.
> 
> Ibra is THE big game flop, no one else even comes close. The fucker is getting tons of credit for bossing teams that are so poverty.
> 
> Yesterdays game really showed that if Ibra was in a league like EPL he wouldn't be anything special and would be miles upon miles away from the likes of Suarez and Aguero.


When exactly have Aguero and Suarez proven to be big game players? Also, there are about 10-11 teams in the Premiership who Ibra would rip apart with his physicality and superior intelligence. He already scores a lot in a French league which is probably the hardest league at the minute to score in. 

The only thing stopping him being the very best in the world is his big game production similar to Ronaldo a few years back. He's still an amazing player though.

In fact put Ibra on the Arsenal team, guaranteed title win. He gives them much needed aerial support, spacing, creativity and an aura of physical intimidation.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Vader said:


> I currently have no internet in my flat so my only access to here is on my phone. Trying to use the chatbox on my phone is like downloading porn in the 90s, you'll get there eventually but the moments gone when you do.


Woolock rates Mandanda but he may have to automatically hate him because Arsenal are front runners to sign him. 

Spreading dat Nantes hate in the chatbox though :kobe3


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Mandanda is fucking crap. He reminds me of that Kameni guy who was awesome for about a year. Agile as a cat, handling of Abu Hamza.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kameni one of my old faves on the older FM's.

Also why the fuck is Joe cole in the studio for the europa league game between juve/lyon.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Vader said:


> Mandanda is fucking crap. He reminds me of that Kameni guy who was awesome for about a year. Agile as a cat, handling of Abu Hamza.


IMO Mandanda is pretty solid. He's far behind Lloris as France no. 2 of course but for a big guy he can quite agile. The problem is, he's been carrying a crap Marseille team on his back for a few years now so that doesn't help him. When Rod Fanni is your first choice right back, then you know you're fucked. If you watch Marseille play in any match, their defence always folds under any pressure. Nkoulou is a decent CB but 1 out of 4 isn't good enough.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ligue 1 expert Hamada, what has happened to Grenier? expected to see him tonight.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I suppose fucking crap is harsh but there must be better options than him as #2 keeper.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Liam Miller said:


> Ligue 1 expert Hamada, what has happened to Grenier? expected to see him tonight.


Clement? He's been injured.


Well Vader, there are some choices other than Mandanda, but I don't think there's any French keeper actually better than him as a no. 2, perhaps there's one or two on par with him, like Ruffier at Saint-Etienne for instance, or possibly even Carrasso from Bordeaux, but in terms of the national side, Deschamps has his favourites, particularly from his old club Marseille hence why Valbuena and indeed Mandanda keep getting selected.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

oh europa league. right.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Vader said:


> Mandanda is fucking crap. He reminds me of that Kameni guy who was awesome for about a year. Agile as a cat, handling of Abu Hamza.


Wow. I guess you're one of those guys who thinks black people 'don't have the bottle' to be a keeper. Disgusting.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Well that's the weirdest post I've seen from you.

I assume you don't like yogurts because you've got 6 grey pubes?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm flying a bit too close to the sun in Vader's power rankings. Shit's going to explode soon. Probably when United start winning again and I tear into them for being shit.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What I want to know is why I'm behind both BULK and Rush :kobe

Neither post stuff about Liverpool that is much different than what I do, except the my optimistic stuff, and I'm being proven to be correct so far :side:

Plus, I once read Rush say in the chatbox that he enjoys Utd failing more than Liverpool winning, or words to that effect. Do not deny this :kobe


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

DA said:


> What I want to know is why I'm behind both BULK and Rush :kobe
> 
> Neither post stuff about Liverpool that is much different than what I do, except the my optimistic stuff, and I'm being proven to be correct so far :side:
> 
> Plus, I once read Rush say in the chatbox that he enjoys Utd failing more than Liverpool winning, or words to that effect. Do not deny this :kobe


We're much more charismatic and beautiful.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I didn't actually rank the Liverpool fans, you've put yourself behind them with your jobber mentality. They're both good posters, as are you, but you're quicker to troll than those two. That's one reason why I'll not be a favoured United fan here as I'm more than happy to wind people up. The POWER RANKINGS are having a strong effect on the sports section - Bananas is clearly struggling to.... deal with it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I only really need to read Bulk's Liverpool related posts, everything else pales in comparison in regards to that matter. However, CGS's and DA's posts can be unintentionally humorous at times.

I'm the best Norwich poster (also the worst). At least "we" have a 100% success rate without any Gunner14fingers or Inbred_Jets. It's just a shame that doesn't translate onto the pitch. 

So, did anybody actually bother to watch the Europa League games tonight?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jobber mentality? Quicker to troll? :lel

Rush is the mentally weakest here. He has a near breakdown some times when we lose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Andre said:


> I only really need to read Bulk's Liverpool related posts, everything else pales in comparison in regards to that matter. However, CGS's and DA's posts can be unintentionally humorous at times.
> 
> I'm the best Norwich poster (also the worst). At least "we" have a 100% success rate without any Gunner14fingers or Inbred_Jets. It's just a shame that doesn't translate onto the pitch.
> 
> So, did anybody actually bother to watch the Europa League games tonight?


I watched most of the lyon/juve game but then turned it off and missed the goal :torres


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I think everyone bar Vader, SI and Foreshadowed are terrible posters. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you including yourself on that terrible list? :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm obviously terrible because I'M A GIRL.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs is the second best female football fan after Mrs Doyle.






The Crystal Palace cheerleaders are third.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seabs isn't even as good as Nattie7 tbleroy...5th place at best :


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *I think everyone bar Vader, SI and Foreshadowed are terrible posters. *


No love for Monster and his PARAGRAPHS?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Giovinco with the game of his life for Juve, completely transformed the offence. Osvaldo remains the most baffling acquisition of the season.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fuck me I forgot about Nattie. That moose makes Brickhouse seem tolerable. I got to her pretty good in a rant a while back, she was easy to rile up. There's not been many as bad as her. Arsenal really do have the mongest of mongs. Couple of decent posters but their bad ones are worse than any other. No top 4 for them, definite relegation.

There was a Stoke fan who was a complete dipshit too, I wanna say tomkim but I may be making that up.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

No you're correct. As I recall he had a really small-time obsession with United and their fans, as well as being a loud proponet of that smug entitled attitude Stoke fans have since the media latched onto their support as 'the best in England'. I remember reading through some older prem threads one day and it was quite sad how obsessed he was once upon a time, definitely became more tolerable/less embarrassing before he left from what I recall.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If i remember correctly the stoke fan posted mostly when united got beat, he would have loved this season.


The forza twins will forever be missed.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah that name rings a bell Vader.

Arsenal fans are definitely the worst. It says a lot that Alex is probably their second best supporter on WF when he comes out with some very bizarre opinions. Nattie on the other hand was legitimately a top five mong.

To be honest the discussion in the 'other leagues' thread is fairly weak most of the time, but I do enjoy the craic between EGAME and HoL. Good stuff. Henry Hill can be good at times but is far too inconsistent. It's almost like Foreshadowed and Redd Foxx take turns to control his account.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Tomkim4 I think it was. (On further inspection, he's now known as Tomkin)

The bad Liverpool fans are always disposed of within a couple of months. Off the top of my head I only remember MMN a.k.a HEEL and Samee during that terrible season opening a couple of years ago, but I'm sure there's more that faded away after being constantly mocked. why couldn't that have included DA



Seabs said:


> *I think everyone bar Vader, SI and Foreshadowed are terrible posters. *


You're lucky I have to spread rep before I send you Eamonn Holmes again.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

What would you guys suggest to try and make the Europa League more appealing for neautrals or is it just an impossiblity with too many top teams in the CL?

I think a 128 team straight knockout, random draw event would be unique and exciting, a European FA Cup so to speak. Lots of league teams would qualify, lots would be knocked out early but you would get some cool bizarre runs like for example Swansea making the semi-finals having been fortunate enough to get a favourable draw throughout. 

At the end of the day the CL is the daddy so they might as well make this vastly inferior tournament a little more chaotic and unpredictable.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree the group concept of the europa league should be canned, a straight knockout would be more exciting.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> What would you guys suggest to try and make the Europa League more appealing for neautrals or is it just an impossiblity with too many top teams in the CL?
> 
> I think a 128 team straight knockout, random draw event would be unique and exciting, a European FA Cup so to speak. Lots of league teams would qualify, lots would be knocked out early but you would get some cool bizarre runs like for example Swansea making the semi-finals having been fortunate enough to get a favourable draw throughout.
> 
> At the end of the day the CL is the daddy so they might as well make this vastly inferior tournament a little more chaotic and unpredictable.


Maybe that spices things a little up. Europa League has a grueling schedule and teams don't really make any profit until the very last stages.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> What would you guys suggest to try and make the Europa League more appealing for neautrals or is it just an impossiblity with too many top teams in the CL?
> 
> I think a 128 team straight knockout, random draw event would be unique and exciting, a European FA Cup so to speak. Lots of league teams would qualify, lots would be knocked out early but you would get some cool bizarre runs like for example Swansea making the semi-finals having been fortunate enough to get a favourable draw throughout.
> 
> At the end of the day the CL is the daddy so they might as well make this vastly inferior tournament a little more chaotic and unpredictable.


I have that comp. on FM 14


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah the schedule is ridiculous and the group stage just makes it convoluted. I think they need to step away from being the CL's little brother and do something so drastically different to the CL that people forget that they are watching lesser teams and stars and just enjoy the ride, the ECW effect if you like.



> I have that comp. on FM 14


Shit. I better patent this baby first!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Put the winner in the CL, give teams a reason to give a fuck. And give Wenger incentive to aim for 3rd rather than 2nd in the CL group. Gotta play dem percentages.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't suppose that having an FA Cup style draw would undermine the "fairness" of the competition anymore than the CL dropouts do already, anyway.

There wasn't really anything wrong with the old UEFA Cup format imo. But lovely old FIFA just has to fuck about with a solid format like they always do. Look at the catastrophe that is the new Euro 2016 format as an example of their fuckery.

If Norwich (yeah I know, LOL) ever qualified for the current format of the Europa League then I really would just prefer us to play reserves until/if we reached the serious stages. I'd honestly struggle to find the motivation to watch those early games because the group stages are an absolute joke and make a relatively Mickey Mouse competition look more like Itchy and Scratchy land. 

The competition used to mean something back in the days when Goss and Bowen scored the winners away at Bayern. That was a second round fixture, we then played Inter Milan. Sheriff Trasbol they were not. It's just sad to see how far the competition has fallen, but as has been mentioned there's only so much that you can do with the CL being in the way.

Btw, aren't they adding the winners of future Europa leagues to the following season's champions league, or was that just hear say?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Yes, starting from this current season, the winners of the Europa League will qualify for the Champions League the following season.

Big factor why I won't be upset if Everton finish 5th/6th.

If the UEFA want people (teams) to take the Europa League more seriously, they need to make it finically worth it so teams can buy the players to make a squad that is suitable for all of the added games.

http://www.football-espana.net/34641/champions-europa-prize-money-listed



> As expected, Spain’s top earners for 2012-13 were their Champions League participants, with competition semi-finalists Real Madrid picking up just over €48m for their work last term.
> 
> Barcelona, who were also eliminated in the final four of the competition were awarded €45.5m, whilst Malaga, who were narrowly knocked out in the quarter-finals, picked up €32m cash.
> 
> ...


Just look at the above figures. Chelsea won the Europa League last season and they earned €10.7m. Barcelona got to the semi-final of the Champions League and earned €45.5m for it.

It's pathetic. It isn't financially worth it to qualify for the Europa League but the chance to win the Europa League and gain a place in the Champions League for the following campaign will be a massive chance for a side like Everton/Spurs/Insert Spanish and Italian side who are trying to break into the Champions League spots in their own leagues.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I has no idea that was actually going to happen, I've heard it been suggested for the FA Cup winners, taking the 4th designated English spot. Not sure if that's even possible. Sadly probably the only way to get teams to that seriously too, as the financial rewards just aren't there.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

There's going to be plenty of more awfulness around these parts to be remembered this June. Patriots will invade.



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Seabs is the second best female football fan after Mrs Doyle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The World Cup will highlight how stupid some people are. It'll also make many of you question my sanity as I think the England team is capable of beating virtually any team aside from maybe about 3. A lot has to do with formations and how they set out but I rate the players enough to get results. This'll of course mean we'll get bummed off Italy (which could be a close win as they're hardly explosive in attack) and Uruguay (who, aside from Suarez and Cavani, we're better than in every position). We'll destroy Costa Rica, even if we play with complacency. I'd say England will get to the quarters where I think they can play Spain and they'll likely lose there.

And that kids, is why I'm an idiot.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Btw, can we have a casual World Cup thread (for all the embarrassing casuals and DA), and a VIP FITBA World Cup thread that only the good posters can see? :woy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure why you want to be in a thread with casuals and DA.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Vader said:


> The World Cup will highlight how stupid some people are. It'll also make many of you question my sanity as I think the England team is capable of beating virtually any team aside from maybe about 3. A lot has to do with formations and how they set out but I rate the players enough to get results. This'll of course mean we'll get bummed off Italy (which could be a close win as they're hardly explosive in attack) and Uruguay (who, aside from Suarez and Cavani, we're better than in every position). We'll destroy Costa Rica, even if we play with complacency. I'd say England will get to the quarters where I think they can play Spain and they'll likely lose there.
> 
> And that kids, is why I'm an idiot.


We have hodgeson. If we had a competent manager you may have a point. 

Meh I still find uruguay much better though. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Off the top of my head the only three I'd have would be Cavani, Suarez and Godin. Beyond that I don't particularly rate them - they obviously work better than they look on paper though, the exact opposite of England.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

bold prediction:

engerland to go out on pelanties


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Some would say that it's bold we'll even get to a situation where penalties are required. My bold prediction is that Belgium play shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wow this is the champions league thread you fucks


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

then whats a city fan still doing posting in it :brodgers


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Need to pass the time til Moyes Massacres Munich.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Legit afraid of a Moyes Mutilation.

Pep raus


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DA said:


> Jobber mentality? Quicker to troll? :lel
> 
> Rush is the mentally weakest here. He has a near breakdown some times when we lose


:banderas cmon son, i'm not the one who's rattled by Vader's post now. 



BkB Hulk said:


> We're much more charismatic and beautiful.


That is true.



DA said:


> What I want to know is why I'm behind both BULK and Rush :kobe
> 
> Neither post stuff about Liverpool that is much different than what I do, except the my optimistic stuff, and I'm being proven to be correct so far :side:
> 
> Plus, I once read Rush say in the chatbox that he enjoys Utd failing more than Liverpool winning, or words to that effect. Do not deny this :kobe


What an outrageous lie.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vader said:


> Renegade, you can be inbetween haribo and Slient alarm. You don't post as much as you used to so your stock is low.
> 
> This is serious business.


bama4

true I don't post as much atm, but then again, haven't had a lot to praise this season tbh, and there's only so many times you can abuse :moyes1 and FAILOLNI


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Gambit said:


> We have hodgeson. If we had a competent manager you may have a point.
> 
> Meh I still find uruguay much better though.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


There is nothing wrong with Hodgson, his tactics at the Euros were perfectly sound, England were undefeated throughout despite playing two far superior footballing teams in France and Italy. Hodgson can't turn around the youth system, the best he can do is soak in the opposition's offence and hopefully get lucky from the counter. That is the only way England have a chance of winning anything. Uruguay's defence is medicocre at best and Italy are likely to dominate the game without scoring so I can definitely see them getting them out of the group.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You make it sound like England are Australia. There's a bunch of talent there. Hodgson just doesn't enjoy working with talent, or at least doesn't like allowing players to express it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'm obviously the best liverpool poster here


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hodgson isn't able to get the best out of the young talent we have in the way that Rodgers & Pochettino have for example with the likes of Rodriguez & Sterling. He's not a forward thinking coach. He's too cautious. Lallana turned the game against Denmark in the last 20 minutes because when he came on we had to be positive to try and win it.

There's no way he'd be able to get what Pochettino has out of Rodriguez for example. He'll be taking Townsend before he takes J-Rod. That's how sad it is.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

:woy fears the English media.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

MEN saying there is united news at 10:30, although apparently they accidentally posted it earlier, and deleted it, that Rooney is out of the Bayern game with a toe injury :moyes1

could have this lineup if so, although the left side might be a bit venerable

de gea

rafael jones vidic evra

carrick fletcher

valencia kagawa januzaj

welbeck​


or moyes will go with..... :moyes2

de gea

smalling ferdinand vidic evra

valencia cleverley jones carrick welbeck





fellaini​


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

The second formation seems likely.



> Manchester United boss David Moyes says Marouane Fellaini is beginning to justify his £27.5m price tag.
> 
> Moyes signed the Belgium international from Everton last summer after the duo spent five years together at Goodison Park.
> 
> ...


http://www1.skysports.com/football/...ys-marouane-fellaini-justifying-his-price-tag

I hate this pair of cunts.

And looking at the link, where have these two goals come from?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rooney out? what did he do stub his fucking toe.











Unleash the play a maker and the lad who broke football.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

How embarrassing for Bayern. They're going to be knocked out of the Champions League by a team with Danny Welbeck as their starting striker.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> You make it sound like England are Australia. There's a bunch of talent there. Hodgson just doesn't enjoy working with talent, or at least doesn't like allowing players to express it.


International football is not played like the premiership which is generally very direct and gun-ho resulting in a number of high scoring, high octane and highly entertaining styles of matches. Instead it is a possession game and if you're a team who do not keep possession well then your only real option if you want to be succesful is to park the bus and counter. England do have talented players but they are not a team who can control posession and establish their authority on the pitch. If Hodgson started allowing his players to be expressive they would simply get beaten by nations who have emphasised this style of football and honed it in players for many years resulting in a well oiled machine. England do not have an established identity of football, you have to build the identity before you start with expression.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Right, that's why Hodgson plays that way. It's not like he did it at Liverpool either.

Lallana, Shaw, Rodriguez, Lambert, Sturridge, Gerrard, Henderson, Sterling, Wilshere, Gibbs, Jagielka, Hart, Barry, Milner, Carrick, Rooney - all players happy and very capable playing possession football. All good holders of the ball. I'm sure there's others I've missed. Many of them have played that way for many years.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Not in the same statosphere as the passers at Italy, Spain or Germany. If England tried to play a possession game with any of those teams they'd be killed. If they soaked in offence and countered they'd have a chance.

Btw, I'm not saying England couldn't be a better passing team under a more dynamic coach, they do have good passers and they could play more inspiring football with the talent at their disposal. However I think they have more chance to win using a tight in defence, fast break method than trying to play expressive football. At the moment the bar is too high, Spain and Germany combined have about a quarter of the 100 best footballers in the world at their disposal, that's too big a mountain at present.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> International football is not played like the premiership which is generally very direct and gun-ho resulting in a number of high scoring, high octane and highly entertaining styles of matches. Instead it is a possession game and if you're a team who do not keep possession well then your only real option if you want to be succesful is to park the bus and counter. England do have talented players but they are not a team who can control posession and establish their authority on the pitch. If Hodgson started allowing his players to be expressive they would simply get beaten by nations who have emphasised this style of football and honed it in players for many years resulting in a well oiled machine. England do not have an established identity of football, you have to build the identity before you start with expression.


*Gung-ho is the wrong description (actually it's the correct one in terms of spelling) to use to describe the modern premier league. That would infer that lots of teams are all out attack and play with reckless abandon. That's far from the truth. You have possession sides such as Everton, Liverpool, Swansea, Southampton and Arsenal while the rest of the league is mostly made up of deep sitting defensive sides that try to grind out results. The last truly gung-ho team was Holloway's short lived Palace side, then Lambert's Norwich before that and Holloway's Blackpool in 10/11. Not that I'm particularly disagreeing with the rest of your comments.

Having said, the responsibility for "you have to build the identity before you start with expression" lies with Hodgson. A forward thinking manager would have identified that in the Liverpool, Everton and Southampton squads we have lots of good English players who are capable of playing possession fitba. He should have been crafting a squad out of those options since we qualified for the World Cup, but in reality he only managed a half hearted attempt at that during the last England friendly. Then again, we shouldn't expect much from a coach who has failed to establish a number two goalkeeper during a two year spell that included Hart's form dropping off a cliff.

Obviously nobody is expecting England to win the World Cup, but what we do want is for a forward thinking coach to come in and create an environment that will enhance the current and future technically gifted gems that come through, as rare as they might be be in comparison to talent production lines in other nations. As much as grass football in England needs to overhauled (although some efforts are being made) you should set an example from the very top. I don't believe that Hodgson is up to that task at all.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What the fuck is this international SHITE doing in the Manchester United thread? FFS.

4 days until the Japanese INVADE Germany and fuck them. Bayern are so screwed I almost feel bad for them.

Team I hope we go with:

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Vidic BUTTNER

Carrick Jones FLETCH

Januzaj Welbeck :kagawa​
Big game players everywhere. Give Buttner the armband and watch him go HAM on LAHM. 

Welbz brace before Fletch finishes them off.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Really hoping Bayern crush them. Moyes and these United fans need to be put back in their place. 7-0 nil should suffice.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Really hoping Bayern crush them. Moyes and these United fans need to be put back in their place. 7-0 nil should suffice.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

If Lahm is playing in the holding role, he needs to be there alone. Having Bastian or Kroos beside him is throwing off his positioning. Understandable when as a RB you always have your own spaces to play in. With Bastian and Martinez suspended, I'd assume this is what will happen anyway, but Pep might put Kroos next to Lahm in some misplaced hope that it'll make us more defensively stable.

As one of the best managers in the world, fans do unequivocally trust him to get the job done, but our last 3 displays have been very below par. The Allianz will be beyond electric tho, if Pep does exit the UCL against the least competitive team still left in the competition, it'll be a huge blemish on his wonderful first season.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Bayern should win by 4 goals, unless they show up drunk like last game


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Some HOPE for tonight:






We don't have the GOAT now but Jose is surprisingly confident about this match, after a full season of him saying that we aren't winning, he says yesterday that we're going to beat PSG and score more than them overall. I can see that happening but for him to say it the way he did was surprising. 

If I'm not mistaken, the Napoli match was also the last time all the "Mourinho's Untouchables" started a game together, Cech, Terry, Cole, Essien, Lampard and Drogba. What a performance they put on and hopefully with the same atmosphere at the Bridge tonight. 

I think it's going to be 2-0 or 2-1 Chelsea. Cech is now over 720 minutes without conceding a goal at Stamford Bridge, hopefully that run continues.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd be (pleasantly) surprised if Chelsea were knocked out, tbh. An early goal for Chelsea and I can't see PSG being able to deal with a high tempo team with the crowd behind them. Plastic flags too strong.

One thing PSG have going for them is that carrying on from the first leg, Ibra will be missing; assuming Moura will be his replacement that will give them a better cutting edge on the break.

Just plz no Stamford refball. Infact, no champions league refball, officiating has been horrific in this competition lately. Too many Norweigansens.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Officiating has been horrific everywhere.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

CANNOT WAIT for Chelsea/PSG. Going to be epic. I smell penalty shoot-outs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just get the job done. :mourinho


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

PSG slight favorites but only like 60-40 in my book. Chelsea at home are a different animal and should have a good go at the tie


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't even really give a shit anymore after the WrestleMania we've just had. Will tomorrow tho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dunno why, but I'm feeling good about tonight. But I didn't feel good about Napoli and we won that. I think we got a good chance. Just need a goal in the first half and obviously not to concede. I think we'll score three, but not sure if we can keep them at less than two.

Normal back 5; Luiz, Lampard; Willian, Oscar, Hazard; Eto'o.

That's what I expect and kind of hope.








Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't even really give a shit anymore after the WrestleMania we've just had. Will tomorrow tho.


I guess you're a Taker fan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cavani to go SALAMI tonight


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I guess you're a Taker fan.


I am, but I meant more along the lines of nothing tonight is gonna top that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Is that good or bad?

Ibra being out sucks. He slowed them down a lot last week. They're going to be lethal on the counter tonight now.

Saw a report that Courtois is close to agreeing a new 5 year deal with us. That'd be immense.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I am, but I meant more along the lines of nothing tonight is gonna top that.


I don't like you anymore.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Eto'o fit Joel?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I don't like you anymore.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

Heading down to Madrid today from Majorca, going to the Calderon tomorrow for the game let's reach the semis #Simeone boys were going to do this 2-0.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I would go with Lampard, Luiz, Hazard, Willian, Schurrle, Torres. Starting Eto'o isn't worth the risk if he's not fully fit. I think Willian would fit better than Oscar in this game, he can help defensively in a 4-3-3 if needed and move the ball forward faster. It all depends on the first goal, after we scored at PSG we were in control of the match which surprised me and if not for big mistakes from midfield and defence, we're getting a great result there. Maybe that's why Jose is confident.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nessler said:


> Eto'o fit Joel?


He trained yesterday. I doubt he can go 90, but let's hope he can go at least 60.



Rock316AE said:


> I would go with Lampard, Luiz, Hazard, Willian, Schurrle, Torres. Starting Eto'o isn't worth the risk if he's not fully fit. I think Willian would fit better than Oscar in this game, he can help defensively in a 4-3-3 if needed and move the ball forward faster. It all depends on the first goal, after we scored at PSG we were in control of the match which surprised me and if not for big mistakes from midfield and defence, we're getting a great result there. Maybe that's why Jose is confident.


If we still had a strong chance to win the league, I wouldn't have risked Eto'o, but tonight our season is on the line. We need Samu.

Don't mind if Schurrle starts ahead of Oscar. He played well in the #10 role on Saturday, but it was of course only Stoke. Schurrle would offer another legit goal threat, but sometimes games just pass him by. Hard choice, but I'm fine with either him or Oscar.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Atletichampiones said:


> Heading down to Madrid today from Majorca, going to the Calderon tomorrow for the game let's reach the semis #Simeone boys were going to do this 2-0.


Strong username 
Strong join date 
Strong location 

Strong everything.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Joel said:


> If we still had a strong chance to win the league, I wouldn't have risked Eto'o, but tonight our season is on the line. We need Samu.
> 
> Don't mind if Schurrle starts ahead of Oscar. He played well in the #10 role on Saturday, but it was of course only Stoke. Schurrle would offer another legit goal threat, but sometimes games just pass him by. Hard choice, but I'm fine with either him or Oscar.


True but there's also the risk of Eto'o playing 10-15 minutes and feeling the injury again. From what Jose said he couldn't even play him for a few minutes against Stoke just 3 days ago. I think Torres starts with Eto'o on the bench if we need to go all out for one more goal or something. I believe that if we get the first in the first half, we're winning this match. I'm worried about Lavezzi and Lucas if we give them too much space but Jose wouldn't make that mistake. I think the fact that Cech kept a clean sheet for over 12 hours at the Bridge can help us psychologically. It was important not to concede against Stoke.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You won't win if Torres starts up front.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i stand by my plan to start abk up front instead of torres

or adrien. surely a laptop running windows 2000 would be an upgrade over torres too

this is a just giant fucking mountain. but we have the players. we have the coach. we have the homefield advantage

now we just need to believe. a little luck couldnt hurt either


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Chelsea will draw, or win by 1 goal tonight. PSG will advance.

Real Madrid, Atletico Madrid and Bayern will also advance. Watch this space.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So the sides with the first leg advantages are going to go through. Such bold predictions, lad.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm more pessimistic about our game today, but I'd love to be proved wrong. Eto'o is needed in whatever capacity he is available in.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

2-0

Lampard pena, terry header.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

So it appears Rooney may be fit after all, hopefully the team looks like something like this tomorrow

de gea

rafael jones vidic evra

carrick fletcher

valencia kagawa rooney

welbeck​


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Of course he's fit all he had was a bad toe ffs.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hush, no United talk until tomorrow.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Joel said:


> So the sides with the first leg advantages are going to go through. Such bold predictions, lad.


You really expect Chelsea to beat PSG by a two goal deficit?

I cant see United winning in Munich either...RM DEFINETELY wont lose 3-0 to Dortmund.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Team is the team I predicted.

Time for Oscar to step up.



CM Styles said:


> You really expect Chelsea to beat PSG by a two goal deficit?
> 
> I cant see United winning in Munich either...RM DEFINETELY wont lose 3-0 to Dortmund.


My comment was more for you saying watch this space. Your predictions weren't ground breaking. You had all the teams who have an advantage going through. Didn't have a problem with it, I'm just saying "watch this space" wasn't needed as they were obvious picks.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I would be so happy to see Mourinho get knocked out today.

It will ease the pain when we get eliminated tomorrow.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Eh, not sure which game to watch. Chelsea/PSG should be more competitive. Probably just switch back and forth.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Real are resting Ronaldo. 

Any chance BVB has just went out the window.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Think I'll watch BvB until Real get their goal and then switch. They always look lethal without Ronaldo.

oh god :lmao Oliver Kirch is the holding midfielder. Klopp isn't even trying anymore.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

BBC doing their "English comebacks in Europe" schtick, just like every other time an English team is behind going into a second leg :no:

That said, It would be very nice if tonight could join the list. Chelsea need Oscar and Hazard in particular to show up more than they have in quite a while in what is probably one of the biggest games of their careers so far. If we get an early goal and PSG are rattled (They seemed pretty shaken after Hazard's equaliser last week and apparently have a tendency to react poorly to conceding) then it could happen.

I don't want to get my hopes up too much as it's a mountain to climb but this is certainly doable. Think we'll probably end up winning by 1 though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I am so FUCKING TIRED of this competition

I don't want to get eliminated tomorrow. Especially from fucking PATHETICO MADRID

FUCKING FUCK!


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Jose and his depression:side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mourinho looks like he aged 10 years since last week. 

LMAO @ the interview too. Such a miserable cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Have the PSG fans smashed up that part of london yet?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


>


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

united_07 said:


> So it appears Rooney may be fit after all, hopefully the team looks like something like this tomorrow
> 
> de gea
> 
> ...


Rafael didnt travel with the team to Munich. Also evra still feeling his knee after Newcastle game & while never thought I'd say this but buttner deserves to stay at lb after way he played v robben in 1st leg. Imagine the starting 11 for our game tomorrow might be something like 

DdG
Jones rio vida buttner
Carrick fletch
Toni Rooney kagawa
Welbeck 

Subs-anders smalling chicha nani adnan evra giggs 

Is rather adnan start rb he give us that pace & direct running with ball with welbeck to stretch bayern team/defence who play high up as possible also thought Alaba was bayern best attacking outlet whenever got ball he looked dangerous I rather play Adnan & just let him go at Alaba whenever gets chance see what happens while Toni holds width & contribution to side is important to this type of game his end product isn't good enough. Given 1 moment shine adnan far more likely to produce the goods on 1 of the few chances we do have when we attack in open play.

Edit - It now looks like hazard picked up a bad injury. Schurrle looks to be coming on to replace him. Such a big hammer blow to Chelsea chances not just in this game but maybe in the PL title race to.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Hazard


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hazard off.

Buh-bye,Chelsea.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Chelsea will advance.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCKING ROFL @ THAT MADRID DEFENSE


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on dortmund.

Lucas is fooking quick.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Why the fuck didn't we splash the cash on Lucas?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Plz do it Dortmund


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Fucking quality Shurrle


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMFGG REUUUUSSSSSSSS OMFGGGGGGGGGGG I CANT BREATHE


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Madrid bottling it? Haha


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Reus giving me a boner.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

GOD WHAT AM I WATCHING!!!!!!!!

If Mkhitaryan was footballer, Dortmund would already be winning this tie.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Probably going to switch games. 

These stupid fucking worthless french fuckcunts aren't capable of fucking shit outside of their stupid fucking shit league. Bunch of fucking wanker players who would never excel in real leagues play for PSG. Fucking embarrassing team. Deserve to get eliminated. Get the fuck out. 

OMFG Reus. What a fucking player. I can't even process how good he is. OMGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Reus has to be the sexiest player alive. Really hope Dortmund do it, anything can happen in either fixture which sets up two great second halves. 

Thought we were taking a huge blow when Hazard came off, but SILVER LININGS SCHURRLE is playing well. Eto'o has been very lively too. The goal may come, but its infinitely important to not push everything forward and defend like hell. Will be heartbreaking to concede at this point.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ronaldo gonna be so fucking mad :hayden3


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Dortmund missing a bunch of first teamers as well. :klopp


:klopp2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Reus has to be the sexiest player alive.


Sexier than ugly ass Taylor Swift, that's for sure :side:

I really wanted another goal before half time, because I think we'll need at least three tonight.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cech The GOAT is now on over 765, just 810 minutes please. JUST ONE NOW.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Sexier than ugly ass Taylor Swift, that's for sure :side:


The right one.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG please please please Dortmund. PLEASE.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Another horrific performance by Real so far. What the fuck has happened to them? Just before the Barcelona match (and even during it until the red card) they seemed on a roll and unstoppable. Now they keep screwing up chances and their defense is sloppy and makes stupid mistakes like the one leading to the first goal.

It's not like this is such a close game either. They score one goal and Dortmund will have to start over and score three more to advance. If only Da Maria hadn't missed that penalty.  Game would've been over.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I have never wanted a non-Bayern club side to win so badly EVER. PLEASE GET THIS DONE, REUS.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ugghhh Isco on. 

FUCK


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

PSG paid the crossbar


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dortmund are looking terrible now WTF?

OMFG GIVING ME A HEART ATTACK


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY FUCKING GOD 

MHKYTARIAN IS THE WORST FUCKING PLAYER IN THE WORLD 

WHAT A FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT 

ITS A FUCKING DISGRACE ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

thats 2 Mkhitaryan should have put away now


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Klopp is going to beat the shit out of Armenia if they don't pull this off.

How you gonna' miss that?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD KLOPPPPPPPPP JUST FUCKING GET THIS IDIOT OFF THE PITCH 

HES SO FUCKING BAD 

FUCK ME!!! THIS IS A FUCKING DISGRACE.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

IM GONNA HAVE A HEART ATTACK


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

I think Chelsea has fired its best shot. Can't break through.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cavani fpalm


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Cavani :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Good effort by Dortmund, but it doesn't look like its going to be enough.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cavani has been garbage.

PSG are a disgrace for not scoring here. They had 3 fucking strikers and 3 attacking midfielders on the fucking pitch!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cavani, what an utter waste of €50 million.

Absolutely useless bottling fucking cunt.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ONTO THE SEMI FINALS! :yes

But why did they have to put me through all this stress to get it done? :sad:

Chelsea vs PSG is gonna be exciting the last couple of minutes.

Congrats to Chelsea. The Real/Chelsea final is still possible!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Worst player in the world.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WE GOAT


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Mykhtarian is the most expensive player in Dortmund history...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

lel

So glad we didn't get Mkhywhateverthefuckhisnameis in the summer

Cavani is garbage

Schurrle>>>>>Hazard

Chelsea with the semi final legs either side of our game with them :mark:


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW, I can't believe it, thank you football, OMG. Cech is a GOD, unbelievable. YES!!!!! My fucking heart.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

I'll never doubt you again Cech. You always GOAT when it matters.

What a match. I haven't been that pumped since the Barca away leg in 2012.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

PSG and Arsenal (not like it matters for them anymore) should be forever expelled from Hogwarts the Champions League. Eternal bottlers.

Undertaker and now this? WHY?

INB4 Moyes and Barca win tomorrow.

:jose


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Slient Alarm said:


> Absolutely useless bottling fucking cunt.


Chelsea won. WAH WAH WAH.

My team about to get smashed tomorrow. WAH WAH WAH.

:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Cavani had two great chances to get a goal for PSG, especially the second goal. Ibra's big game floppery is rubbing off on Cavani. Jose bringing on Ba was a great move. Really don't care who we get next, we'll fight. This is reminding me of 11-12, fighting hard when our backs are against the walls. Would love to win it again.

I thought Luiz was good, sucks not to have Matic playing but Luiz is a good option in that midfield. No Ivanovic does kind of suck. I love Cole and all, but he's had such little game time this season.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The fucking Undisputed GOAT Special One. 

What a game, this FEELING, unbelievable.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Cavani has been garbage.
> 
> PSG are a disgrace for not scoring here. They had 3 fucking strikers and 3 attacking midfielders on the fucking pitch!


No Ibrahimovic, you know the guy who carries them?

Ugh, so pissed off Chelsea won. Forget cheering English teams over foreign teams.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

CM Styles said:


> Chelsea will draw, or win by 1 goal tonight. PSG will advance.
> 
> Real Madrid, Atletico Madrid and Bayern will also advance. Watch this space.


:banderas


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

David Luiz was amazing tonight. That's the type of performance from him that makes me never want to see him at another club. 

Azpi was GOAT as usual. Phillip Lahm MKII.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cavani's always been a bottler.

Mourinho with dat PACE.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

ScottishJobber said:


> Chelsea will advance.


Fucking knew it!


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

reDREDD said:


> :banderas


Got 1 prediction out of 2


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

First thing Mourinho needs to do now is to call this arrogant Belgian kid and send him to wherever he wants. We already have THE GOAT BIG GAME CECH, 810 minutes. What a game, Terry and Ivanovic just two warriors. Cahill and Azpi fantastic. Midfield incredible. Willian/Schurrle/Oscar amazing. Manager - The GOAT, probably the biggest winner the sport has ever seen. 

I fucking love this game.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Joel said:


> Chelsea won. WAH WAH WAH.
> 
> My team about to get smashed tomorrow. WAH WAH WAH.


Quoting this like I did last week when Bayern fall to the might of Moyes tomorrow.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

So utterly shameful Mkhitaryan is just 0/10, utterly 0/10. 

I feel terrible for Reus, Hummels, Weidenfeller etc..They played like fucking animals. Reus is UNBELIEVABLY good. Too good for Dortmund, far too good.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

aye, he will look good in chelsea blue next season


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

He'll look good on our bench as Phil's backup :coutinho2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CHELSEA DA GAWD

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Put money on Chelsea to win, and once again they did not let down. Too obvious that PSG would choke. Napoli part 2.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Quoting this like I did last week when Bayern fall to the might of Moyes tomorrow.


I want you to win. C'mon man. EMOTIONZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ are running high right now.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

I think Liverpool will win the CL next year, especially if we can sign the likes of Reus and Pastore


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I feel sick about tomorrow. 

Then again, I don't fancy our chances at all going into the next round. FUCK I CANT FUCKING STAND FOOTBALL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Somehow I think this UEFA will set the matches up to be: 

Mou vs Madrid 
Guardiola vs Barcelona 

Might be written in the stars. FUAAAAARRRRRRRRRKKKK


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ibra just came up and hugged Mourinho in his interview on Chelsea TV :jose

Motta too, but noo one really cares about him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on United, beat those cunts


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Respect to Chelsea, I hate their team to the point of nausea but they are flat out winners.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea will repeat 2012.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Respect to Chelsea, I hate their team to the point of nausea but they are flat out winners.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Sons Of Liberty said:


>


Best heel in the business. If Chelsea play Madrid I'll be rooting for a pitch invasion.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm starting to think we'd take Madrid. Although, they didn't have Ronaldo tonight. I dunno. I just love being this deep in the Champions League. So fucking exciting.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Madrid are similar to Barca with Messi, they have a great offence but when it comes to goals they go as far as Ronaldo takes them. I also think the same is true though maybe not on the same scale with Bayern and Robben, he needs to replicate last year's form for Bayern to repeat.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So can we stop pretending like PSG are a great team now then?

I don't waste my time with Football League tier Serie and Ligue 1 matches and I've never seen Cavani have a strong game when I've watched his pathetic sides play real teams. Team full of flat track bullies. Thiago Silva is too. There's a reason players who play for teams like PSG want nothing to do with the Premiership because they'd be well and truly shown up for the big game flops they are. Making a reputation in leagues on par with the one Bebe is killing it in. Pathetic. Chelsea will get slammed if they get either Madrid team. Bayern won't butcher them because they get all dizzy when a team defends vs them and Jose fears The Biblical One too much to set up to win at Old Trafford.

Atletico are winning everything this season to make up for the travesty of Utd being replaced at the top of the league by a bunch of Europa League quality teams who can't beat the likes of Stoke, Aston Villa and Crystal Palace.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

One of those team's is too busy SAVING THE PREMIER LEAGUE'S BLUSHES IN EUROPE YEAR IN YEAR OUT!!!!!!!!

Madrid couldn't butcher Luton Town.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree that they are flat track bullies but flat track bullies have never been exposed in the premiership or any other domestic league. It's nights like this where they get shown up re Cavani who has no excuse whatsoever for not burying that second chance.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Atletico are winning everything this season to make up for the travesty of Utd being replaced at the top of the league by a bunch of Europa League quality teams who can't beat the likes of Stoke, Aston Villa and Crystal Palace.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think I'd prefer Madrid in the final. I favor Chelsea against any Guardiola team, and it just so happens to be Bayern who I think we can take. I don't watch La Liga so I don't know what Atletico are about. If Costa is out for the games though, then I'll take em. United won't even make it, but if they did I'd love for them to get destroyed over two legs :moyes2.

Barcelona is the team I want most though in the semis. Messi to be his usual piss poor against us, and Eto'o to show up his former team plz.

LONG STORY SHORT, WE ARE THE COCKROACHES WHO NEVER GO AWAY, EVERYONE HATED US IN 2012 AND WE WON. EVERYONE LAUGHED IN 2013 BECAUSE OF OUR ELIMINATION, BUT WE STILL WIN A EUROPEAN TITLE. WE ARE INVINCIBLE, BROTHERS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Honestly, they were lucky to get that win last week. They probably were a goal better than us at the end, but all their goals were bullshit mistakes from us (not that the penalty wasn't a mistake from them). They're a good team, but they aren't special and the problem for them is that they will never know how good they are because they have no competition in that league.

The only thing that is worrying me now is Mourinho's CL semi record...


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

It's been a bad night for the footballing hipsters out there.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

They have zero creativity outside of Zlatan. They should have pitched hard for Juan Mata in the transfer window or someone of that ilk.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Demba Ba! I have the guy in Fifa


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

DA aka lunatic said:


> lunacy


*It seems as though you've reached the sXe Maverick stage of your forum popularity now where you seem to consistently post sheer lunacy and people just let you get away with it because they think you don't know any better. Well can you please stop being such a lunatic. You're giving the semi respectable Liverpool fans on here a bad name. They are not lunatics. Stop showing them up pls. 

Also Rita Ora is a filthy skank who would flash a nipple a free crumpet. Please never accidentally expose me to her when I'm trying to enjoy Blondie again courtesy of another fellow respectable poster in Green Light (also not a lunatic). 

You've probably forgot the original message now so let me repeat it. Please stop being such a lunatic or I'll tell everyone how you live in a land of lunatics where everyone shares the same address with the exact same first and last name like a bunch of LUNATICS who don't get how basic civilisation works. If this keeps up then I will have to consider a change of name to something resembling I'M STILL THE LUNATIC FROM THE BLOCK. *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

ArnoldTricky said:


> It's been a bad night for the footballing hipsters out there.





cactus_jack22 said:


> Demba Ba! I have the guy in Fifa


*Would appreciate you two lunatics to stop acting like a lunatic too. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I approve of the use of lunatic. Tbh, there's too many lunatics on this board. No doubt, DA is their mayor.

C'mon United tomorrow. Moyes going over Pep is just too funny to not want to see.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs said:


> It seems as though you've reached the sXe Maverick stage of your forum popularity now where you seem to consistently post sheer lunacy and people just let you get away with it because they think you don't know any better. Well can you please stop being such a lunatic. You're giving the semi respectable Liverpool fans on here a bad name. They are not lunatics. Stop showing them up pls.


I post nothing but the truth, brother. If you can't see this by now, then I am afraid all hope is lost and you cannot be helped. The same for the rest of you. Stop this oppression of me, open your hearts, open your minds and accept THE WAY OF DA. 



> Also Rita Ora is a filthy skank who would flash a nipple a free crumpet. Please never accidentally expose me to her when I'm trying to enjoy Blondie again courtesy of another fellow respectable poster in Green Light (*also not a lunatic*).





Green Light said:


> I've just been listening to that too actually :lenny





> You've probably forgot the original message now so let me repeat it. Please stop being such a lunatic or I'll tell everyone how you live in a land of lunatics where everyone shares the same address with the exact same first and last name like a bunch of LUNATICS who don't get how basic civilisation works. If this keeps up then I will have to consider a change of name to something resembling I'M STILL THE LUNATIC FROM THE BLOCK.


lel



Seabs said:


> *Would appreciate you two lunatics to stop acting like a lunatic too. *


Double posting is not allowed


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome. Barca / Athletico is airing on Sky One tmr. Barca are always a pleasure and I've been eager to watch A.Madrid all season.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll be rooting for MOYES UNITED hard tomorrow. It will be hilarious to see them eliminate Bayern. United fans would also forgive Moyes for all his sins. :lol

If the semis becomes United/Real and Chelsea/Atletico it's gonna be :mark:.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*In that case Green Light has also become a lunatic. But a lunatic I would still share a crumpet on a Thursday lunchtime. 

You're the type of lunatic I'd avoid even if you offered me Magic Stars flavoured crumpets.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd honestly love to see the carnage that would ensue if the Moysiah pulled it off tomorrow.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Man football is just something else isn't it? 

The reality of it is just hitting me now, that we will likely go out of the CL to ATLETICO MADRID. Atletico Madrid, the team that we DESTROYED over the past 6 years. Atletico, team that Messi has like 19 goals in 20 apps or something along the lines of that. The Vicente Calderon used to be a fucking playground for us not too long ago. 

HOLD ME.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You're going through. You'll be playing Madrid in the semi final.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> You're going through. You'll be playing Madrid in the semi final.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im still blown away by what the team did today

david fucking luiz held the entire midfield down, ON HIS OWN, while Shirley, oscar, eto'o, ba and torres were swarming the PSG box

AND IT WORKED!!!!

he marked everyone out of the fucking game, somehow on his own

the entire team showed real steel today. shame we struggle to break down deep defences, but in big games, fuck, i doubt there is a more dangerous team in england


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a bitter sensation with Madrid they almost ruin that 3 goals of difference, unacceptable. Pepe & Ramos I'm done with this guys too much stupidity of both all the time. Alonso I don't care how good he was with Liverpool but the guy is done it's always surpassed by the players from other teams, he does not have the level to play in the big games anymore and the same goes to Illarramendi.

Well at least we're on the semifinals but if the team don't improve more we are gonna get stuck on another semifinal again.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Is there a better big game team than chelsea? The answer is no


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

60 mil for cavani to retain ligue 1 is a bargain


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea will be very very very difficult to beat now. PSG should be fucking ashamed of themselves, the bottling cunts. Prime position to knock out Chelsea and they fucking blow it. Christ, what a fucking disaster of a club.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

amazing what a week in football can produce :lol

Rooney is likely to play tomorrow with an injection :moyes1


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm guessing it's insulin. He's a bit chubby. :sparker


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Man football is just something else isn't it?
> 
> The reality of it is just hitting me now, that we will likely go out of the CL to ATLETICO MADRID. Atletico Madrid, the team that we DESTROYED over the past 6 years. Atletico, team that Messi has like 19 goals in 20 apps or something along the lines of that. The Vicente Calderon used to be a fucking playground for us not too long ago.
> 
> HOLD ME.


Will be nothing compared to how I'll be feeling if Bayern get tossed by DAVID MOYES.

Good thing we won't.

Edit: As for Mkhitaryan, I don't understand how a player just loses his finishing ability like this. Last season at Shakhtar, he was slamming them in for fun. Nerves are probably an issue but it's been almost an entire season.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Fuck Chelsea. I just KNEW! That Mourinho is too good to be true. And I can see them in the Final of the CL now.

I'd mark so hard if United knocked Bayern out tonight. TROLL-WORTHY!

And, Atletiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii - make it happen!

My SFs would be:

Chelsea/Bayern
Real/Atletico

But reality tells me:

Barca/Bayern
Chelsea/Madrid

The WORST final for me would be Chelsea/Bayern. #DoNotWant




Joel said:


> I'm starting to think we'd take Madrid. Although, they didn't have Ronaldo tonight. I dunno. I just love being this deep in the Champions League. So fucking exciting.


I envy you. :jose


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Moyes is going to eliminate Pep/Bayern, I can feel it, its going to be biblical


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no it's going to be a game of football.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kiz you won't understand this because you've never experienced a Champions League Quarter Final like the rest of us people who aren't lunatics and chose to support a team who had a chance at ever winning the most prestigious trophy in Club Football but this is NOT just a game of football. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nah it's football


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Apparently Diego Costa and Arda Turan are both out of the clash.

Not really sure how to feel about it, Diego Costa is usually shit against us anyways as Pique or Masch have done an excellent job of handling him. Oh my days, the thought of David Villa scoring the goal that knocks us out of the CL is a fucking nightmarish. Barcelona should be calling for for Zubi's head if it happens. 

Turan missing on the other hand is excellent, he's bossed us everytime he's played this season.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I think we'll score tonight but Bayern will be too strong.

3-1 Bayern, I'm guessing.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Barca deserve to be knocked out of Europe tonight because of EGame's negativity alone


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Man Utd will go through 2-2

Bayern are bottlers, only changed under Heynkes (sp?) last season but that was a one off.

Athletico I also think will go through, depends how Messi/Iniesta plays.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DA said:


> Barca deserve to be knocked out of Europe tonight because of EGame's negativity alone


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not sure what I just watched but it was awesome.

Turan missing is huge if true.*


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

ScottishJobber said:


> Man Utd will go through 2-2
> 
> Bayern are bottlers, only changed under Heynkes (sp?) last season but that was a one off.


How are they bottlers?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

can see I us scoring tonight but probably losing 2-1 or something :moyes1

no Turan or Costa for Atleti is a huge shame


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> How are they bottlers?


They're German









:lel


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Quasi Juice said:


> How are they bottlers?


Always find a way to fuck it up. Look at the German National team as well, should've won at least one European cup recently. They're not good under pressure and ALL the pressure will be on them since no one rates Utd.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They were expected to win all of their previous games too. That's gone quite swimmingly thus far.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Demon Hunter said:


> I have a bitter sensation with Madrid they almost ruin that 3 goals of difference, unacceptable. Pepe & Ramos I'm done with this guys too much stupidity of both all the time. Alonso I don't care how good he was with Liverpool but the guy is done it's always surpassed by the players from other teams, he does not have the level to play in the big games anymore and the same goes to Illarramendi.
> 
> Well at least we're on the semifinals but if the team don't improve more we are gonna get stuck on another semifinal again.


I've always thought Madrid need a calm CB. Pepe and Ramos are way too aggressive.

Alonso, Idk but age is probably catching up with him. Illarra on the other hand will surely improve down the line.

Costa and Arda possibly out makes me think Barca will go through :jose


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Ah.. man if we beat Bayern tonight I'll :mark: so hard


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neuer - Dante, Ribéry, Mandzukić, Robben, Boateng, Götze, Lahm (C), Müller, Alaba, Kroos

what the fuck kinda line up is this


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ribery gonna have one last push in his career for the Ballon d'Or, this time from CB it seems


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No, it's based on the jersey numbers but Kroos in the sole holding role? Unless we're playing 3 at the back. Makes no sense.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Replace Lommy with Femto.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Replace Lommy with Femto.





Spoiler: femto













hint: it's not the woman


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

De Gea; Jones, Smalling, Vidic, Evra; Fletcher, Carrick; Valencia, Rooney, Kagawa; Welbeck


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Femto said:


> No, it's based on the jersey numbers


unk


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That ****** Cesc is starting again. FUCK! 

Gonna hit up the pub with some mates to watch this. 

Enjoy the games, *******.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Femto said:


> Will be nothing compared to how I'll be feeling if Bayern get tossed by DAVID MOYES.


That does sound really out of place when you say it. :lmao



> Good thing we won't.


Don't bet on it. One goal doesn't seem so impossible against Bayern. But no sense in making tall claims either, its Moyes we are talking about.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FACK

Now I really want to move to Canada and join EGame's crew


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Not expecting much but hoping for the best


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Can't decide which match to watch. :moyes1


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bayern's line-up shows that they're looking to blitz the fuck out of us and have this wrapped up in the first 30 minutes.

With Valencia and Welbeck, we have the pace to counter and Kagawa has the ability to play a killer ball.

Evra will fuck everything up though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

United on TV, Barca on the laptop. 

@STEAMED HAMS

Goddamn it, Silent Alarm


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

hopefully welbeck up top and rooney on the left


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Kagawa and neymar :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> United on TV, Barca on the laptop.


:agree:this^



> Goddamn it, Silent Alarm


*Slient


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Will probably be the last Champions League game for a while so if we're going out, go down fighting.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kagawa starting on the left :moyes1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*KOKEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh fuck :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rooney bottled that.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Get Xavi off, get Neymar off and get Alexis and Pedro on!!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Barca are fooking shook


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Barcelona defense is a joke.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ref is a cunt.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No free. Well done, ref.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

We're playing well so far. Undeserved yellow for Vidic and a clear foul on Evra. Ugh.

Moyes getting hit by the ball :banderas


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That's a good first half for Moyes. Was important to just defend well and not concede first half and United did just that. Obviously United need to push for that goal in the next half, and it might happen. Not impressed with Bayern. Sure they have the away goal, but they look stuck in the middle and can't break United. Arjen Robben needs to pass the fucking ball, its like he thinks he is the only one on the team. Lahm is playing very central today too, I don't know what Pep is trying. Not a great first half, but the second should be better with United pushing.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Robben is playing shit. It's great.

Young being on the bench as opposed to Nani :kobe2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

So Vidic gets booked for heading the ball, while Lahm gets away with an obvious booking on evra and a foul isnt even given. 

Get Rooney on the left and kagawa behind welbeck, welbeck has the pace that rooney doesnt


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Decent half but United have to go for it now. Bayern defence is vulnerable.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

PAAAAAAAATRIIIIIIIIIIICE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG EEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

GOALGOALGOALGOALGOALGOALGOALGOALGOAL

EVRA! FUCKING A!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Useless cunts.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL dat quick goal :lmao :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

To be optimistic about things, it's an actual draw now.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Penaltys against Germans.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Unbelievable

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

it was a good 20 secs :moyes1


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Lead for 22 secs before that equaliser. Balls. Atleast got that away goal baggage done with though. 

Shit, Rooney had a chance again. And De Gea saved another.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Drop Rooney for the rest of the season. He isn't worth 1/100th of that wage he's on.

Useless potato-headed cunt.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fuck.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tie over 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is all on Rooney.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Stupid injured RVP.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

get rooney off and bring januzaj on


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Make a sub, for Christ sake.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

SAVE US CHICHA


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Webb is a fucking disaster

lel United


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Writing's on the wall. Its fucking over.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I despise Rooney.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Welbeck is playing great, at least.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

See you in the Champions League in Sept 2015 (maybe) United :lel

the one true ENGLISH TEAM is the only hope now. :cahill


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

WHY THE FUCK IS WELBECK COMING OFF


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

obby said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS WELBECK COMING OFF


Because Moyes is Rooney's puppet.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rooney is a complete fucking disgrace. Overrated bottling cunt. Cavani without the pace. Shameful performance.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rooney has been poor all game, obviously still struggling with his injury, but Moyes not brave enough to bring him off, something Ferguson would have done


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Worst 22 seconds ever.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

18 consecutive campaigns :batista3


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

united_07 said:


> Rooney has been poor all game, obviously still struggling with his injury, but Moyes not brave enough to bring him off, something Ferguson would have done


He wasn't even injured. It was just a story to rest him.



Slient Alarm said:


> I think we'll score tonight but Bayern will be too strong.
> 
> *3-1 Bayern, I'm guessing.*


_Did you put any money on it?_

No.

_That was smart, wasn't it?_

Fuck off.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well, Seabs was right. I don't know who the hell is going to beat Atletico. Pep did always do well against them though.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Barcelona, what a bunch of WOAT. Put the whole team in with Rooney and Cavani.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Unlucky Moyes, you horrible little scruff.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Lel Barcelona.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Well, at least Atletico won.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

united_07 said:


> Rooney has been poor all game, obviously still struggling with his injury, but Moyes not *brave* enough to bring him off, something Ferguson would have done


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Now I don't want to draw Atletico :jose. Bayern plz.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Rooney played poor. But after the season we have had I honestly cant complain too much about the rest. At least the grit and determination was there.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

We need a new Pep and Moyes gif.

Warrior vs. Triple H fits perfectly.



Atleti vs. Chelsea
Bayern vs. Real 
plz.

Dat Defence match.
Dat WhatDefence match.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

What a fucking goal from Evra tho


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Great performance after we conceded the goal. Until then, the garbage that spilled on from the first leg.










Muller etc.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chuffed for Atletico. Them & Chelsea will be the mother of all battles. Simeone v Mourinho.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I would much rather have Real than Chelsea or Atleti, although over two legs, I think we'll get the job done against any of them.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

http://i.4cdn.org/sp/src/1397075249896.webm

O shit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope Chelsea get bayern in the semi's so i won't have to see pep in the final. 

ultimately rooting for atletico tho to win the entire thing.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Just didn't have the composure on the ball and the passing range to bring our better players into the game. Fletcher and Carrick might be handy when we're sitting deep and crowding the box, but neither have that instinctive vision when it comes to supplying a good ball to setup a counter. If we weren't hoofing it aimlessly to Welbeck we were just playing lax short passes that asked too much of Valencia or Kagawa and meant Bayern's aggressive pressing always had them cheaply win possession and attack again. Evra's goal was a peach, but his defending for Robben's goal was abysmal and just a sad demonstration of how lazy he can be. Thought the Muller goal was also quite poor from United's perspective as we sat back from Ribery and Robben on either side and just paid the price. 

Not quite the mullering many were predicting, but it did emphasise the overhaul of the squad and formation that is needed for United to compete against Europe's elite in the coming years. Far too often in big away games the disconnect between midfield and attack is far too open and it just negates any chance United have to retain the ball and build from the back. We're constantly looking for an aimless pass that asks too much of our attackers who are marked well and easily gotten at, with very few available passes on. Compare that to a lot of the European sides, who pride themselves on making themselves available for their teammates to pass to, and it's just asking for trouble.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Ah.. well :/


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

That was the first Atletico match I've seen this season and they were very impressive. Reduced Barca to just a couple of chances from memory.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Graham Souness needs to be cut with a dirty razor blade.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Irrelevant since he played his ass off, but funny anyway.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Souness is a bad tit. 

"You take out Ribery and Robben and United may have won tonight."

Take out the key players of any side for no particular reason and any side may struggle. The fact Souness got paid a decent amount tonight for such knowledge is sickening.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Atletico are amazing. Honestly rooting for them to win it this year.

Atletico - Chelsea and Bayern - Real next round plz. 

Atletico - Bayern final plz.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Unlucky Utd. At least now whoever finishes 4th can't get replaced by Utd.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Chuffed for Atletico. Them & Chelsea will be the mother of all battles. Simeone v Mourinho.


Am I right in saying Courtois won't be able to play against Chelsea if they get them?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Moyes: "I thought we made it difficult for Bayern."


yeah the way we kept giving them back possession sure made it difficult for them.......:moyes1


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> Souness is a bad tit.
> 
> "You take out Ribery and Robben and United may have won tonight."
> 
> Take out the key players of any side for no particular reason and any side may struggle. The fact Souness got paid a decent amount tonight for such knowledge is sickening.


I love hypothetical arguements like that, yeah well if we'd have had '...' back from injury we'd have won.

Well, if we shot four of your players, raped your keeper and scored 4 more, game over, if you're gonna invent an outcome get creative


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

ROUSEY said:


> Souness is a bad tit.
> 
> "You take out Ribery and Robben and United may have won tonight."
> 
> Take out the key players of any side for no particular reason and any side may struggle. The fact Souness got paid a decent amount tonight for such knowledge is sickening.


Although his wording was off, didn't he mean if the Utd fullbacks kept both Bayern wingers in their backpockets? Not literally off the field for no reason.

Anyway, I'm hoping Chelsea avoid Athletico cause they can beat any of the other 2 imo. (Especially over two legs)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Messi garbage... wouldn't score many goals in the premiership etc


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

A Cold night in stoke.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought Jones, Kagawa and Valencia were excellent, Kagawa especially looked the only player comfortable actually playing football through Bayern. He was classy as fuck. Welbeck again worked incredibly hard and Munich again struggled to deal with him, he had virtually nothing to work with. Unlike that other cunt up front, that gremlin, such a fucking waste of space. 3 best chances of the match to hurt Bayern and he fucked them all up. At least it will be amusing to see him bottle it again in Brazil. 

To be fair to Evra he was genuinely GODLY for 57 minutes. Legit 10/10 performance to that point. How bad he was after that was just inexplicable, I know he was probably tired (probably from celebrating) but yeah, it was bad. Vidic too wore down badly at the end, although he was also a huge part of the reason why we were in the tie. Those 2 need to be replaced in the summer. 

Fletcher shouldn't have been taken off, he was playing very well, better than Carrick, and when we put that sack of shit in midfield we lost our shape and it was over.

Not going to be too hard on Moyes. It's the players who need to take responsibility for not getting set up after the goal, and for the most part the tactics were right. As much as I hate his love for Rooney, he's almost financially bound to play him. I said it before, that contract is going to cripple the club for years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Chuffed for Atletico. Them & Chelsea will be the mother of all battles. Simeone v Mourinho.


With the belief Simeone has instilled in that side and the talent they players possess, I don't even think a Mourinho led team can get past them. They're just so solid (crew).


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I want to see Atletico vs Bayern at some point. Will be very interesting


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Am I right in saying Courtois won't be able to play against Chelsea if they get them?


Apparently he will be able to, for some reason we didn't get that clause put in when loaning him.

I have no idea who I want now. Bayern would probably be the best chance of us getting through but each of the other teams would be a game we haven't properly had before.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Aw man, was kinda hoping Moyes United would pull it off. Marked out when Evra scored that wonderful goal although obviously it was short-lived. 

Guess I'm backing Atletico now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

"Hoof and cross the ball Alves and hope that a bunch of 5'5 midgets will rise up and score a header against the best defence in Europe. Yes, surely that will work" 










See you next season, *******.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Not only did Rooney miss when he was alone infront of Neuer, he blamed it on Welbeck. 

:StephenA2

And people (on Redcafe) are still defending him. 

The third highest paid footballer...
They should sack (or better, shoot) everybody who was part of this deal. Not Rooneys agent. He deserves the Noble Prize of Economics.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

atletico are terrifying 

also lol @ rooney becoming the new torres

the giant financial ball and chain that has to be played, sulks, and is stuck to united for another 5 years :banderas


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Great performance by Atlético tonight. It is great for La Liga to have three top european teams again. Barça was asphyxiated since the beginning. Villa ultramotivated as always against them and Koke in A+ level. And all without Diego Costa and Arda. Barça players were horrendous, albeit a few exceptions like Jordi Alba. Xavi should retire once and for all. Tata was surpassed in every aspect and all his revulsive tactics have been crap all year. I said that Messi was not on GOAT level anymore when he scored one great goal and two penalties against us and I reaffirm me tonight. I think that his abilities will only decline from now on. 
These semifinals looks so good. I would like to face Chelsea, a long wanted match and also in case of defeat, it will be Mourinho the one to do it. But I think UEFA wants to get rid of one of the Madrilenian clubs in the next round. Bayern no pls, we faced each others not so long ago in the same stages.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats to both teams that qualified although I wanted United to go through.

I fear Simeone's boys more than any team right now. Followed by Pep's Bayern. Not that Madrid aren't good, but they're way too inconsistent IMO. Would fancy our chances against them. Bayern/Atletico would be absolutely fantastic. I'm not sure which team to hope for but I'm going with Madrid in the semis. Can't see us breaking this organised Atletico defence nor beating Pep's Bayern over two legs tbh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Atletico bandwagon is filling up. Might be time to hop off at the end of this season. Might switch to the Everton bandwagon then. Dortmund and Atletico bandwagons were fun until all the GREEKS made it dead cramped.

Said it during the Group Stage that they'd win it all. They might not win it ALL but I think my point about them being as good a contender as any has been proven and that Champions League experience is meaningless if you're good enough. Not like this Atletico side is a bunch of new kids either. There's not enough words to do justice what Simeone has done there. In really short time too considering. Too think they sold maybe the best Striker in the world during the summer and didn't exactly replace him with a big money signing just shows how much it's Simeone and his system rather than individual talent that is getting them this far. Through without Costa and Turan in the 2nd leg is insane too. Saw parts. If Barca ever looked threatening it must have been at the start of the second half which I didn't see. Sounds like Webb fluffed an easy penalty call too. 

Think it's time to say that Tata at Barca isn't working. Even if they win the Title. If they don't then he's surely gone. I guess he thinks picking Neymar and Fabregas over Pedro and Alexis is the safe option and less likely to look bad on him if they lose but it's happened so often now that it looks bad on him for not realising it anyway. Cesc just isn't close to resembling a good attacking player against a good defence. 

Atletico are the team to avoid simply because of how good their defence is which counts double over 2 legs considering they're so clinical going forward. Don't get an away goal and you're screwed and good luck getting an away goal there. Pep sides tend to struggle against well set up defences so I can't see Bayern beating them over 2 legs. Maybe in one but not 2. Chelsea don't really have a chance and I don't mean that just to insult Chelsea (which is usually the case I admit). Their gash away from home and the away leg will kill them, especially if they're away first leg. PSG might let a 2 goal lead slip but Atletico won't. Real and Barca struggle to score against Atletico so what hope do Chelsea have really? Of even 1 let alone 2. Real is probably the one they'll want to avoid but they've beat them over 2 legs in the league and the Cup was obviously a badly timed blip that 99% likely wouldn't be repeated. Ideal for me would be Bayern/Real and Atletico/Chelsea. Although really it's win win at this stage. Atletico beating Real in the final after last years Copa and the chance they could be coming off winning the Title at the Nou Camp would be just too sweet if they beat them again. Cup win over Real at the Bernabeu, winning the league at the Nou Camp and then beating Real (or anyone really but especially Real) in the Champions League Final would be no more than what they deserve quite frankly.

Oh and we didn't get massacred like I predicted so that was nice. Rooney will be Torres V2 in a season or two. Can't be a top class attacking player in this day and age with no pace.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Atletico bandwagon is filling up. Might be time to hop off at the end of this season. Might switch to the Everton bandwagon then. Dortmund and Atletico bandwagons were fun until all the GREEKS made it dead cramped.*


Plenty of room left on the Liverpool bandwagon, brother.

It's really only myself, Andre and CP on there at the moment, with the likes of CGS, Rush and BULK etc sprinting behind us, trying to hop on before the end.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good on Atletico for eliminating Barcelona. :cheer I believed in them and not only did they keep the clean sheet, but they actually won.

Sucks that United couldn't get the job done but gotta give credit where it's due. Everyone expected a complete dismantling on the level of Barcelona last year but they actually managed to go out in respectable fashion.

I don't know if I want Real to get Atletico since Copa Del Rey was most likely a one-off. But then, I want Chelsea to stop Bayern once again since I'm paranoid about them. Either way, I feel a lot more relaxed now Barcelona are eliminated.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

DA said:


> Plenty of room left on the Liverpool bandwagon, brother.
> 
> It's really only myself, Andre and CP on there at the moment, with the likes of CGS, Rush and BULK etc sprinting behind us, trying to hop on before the end.


*In fairness I said they'd finish top 4 at the run in of the last season. I'll be on the Rodgers bandwagon but I can't be seen on the Liverpool bandwagon. Me saying Rodgers deserves this success and Liverpool are the best team in England to watch right now is as good as it gets for you I'm afraid. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what does seabs have against greeks

they make good salad and gyros


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*True but would you want to be one?*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds like Atletico have to pay £3m to Chelsea per game to play Courtois against them.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Sounds like Atletico have to pay £3m to Chelsea per game to play Courtois against them.


thank god atletico is broke as fuck

terrifying, but broke as fuck

meanwhile at chelsea


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yet we have to start garbage like :torres

I will never say anything bad about BA DA GOD again.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont think jose would ever start torres again unless he was being forced to at gunpoint

ba and eto'o 4 lyfe


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You say that, but I bet you all the tea in China that Torres starts this weekend vs Swansea.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

Sup people were gonna win this shit!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

goodluck at winning the champions league without a keeper :banderas


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...ost-atletico-madrid-€6-million-000352644.html

Uh oh


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

R.I.P Atletico if drawn against Chelsea


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shoutout to barca playing their best fitba all season in 2 legs vs us and following it up with incompetent rubbish. thnx.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

First of all fuck you seabs.
5 games away from back to back trembles, only 5.
Lel at people who think atletico is the team to beat.
Lel Barcelona. 
Lel DA in the cl thread, did u get lost boy ?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I watched the match last night; some good things came out of the match - Welbeck, Kagawa and Valencia had good showings, especially Kagawa who looked so good on the ball it's just a shame he didn't receive enough of it. Carrick for me was the worst player on the pitch, he did win the ball back for us a couple of times but his passing was completely off and he just didn't look up to the pace of the game last night. Why Fletcher went off first I'll never know as he looked the better of the two. Rooney was also awful but there again, he shouldn't be playing so deep, just stick him up top where he can actually be useful. There again, that wouldn't of worked last night as he seemed to be suffering from the inevitable TOE SYNDROME OF DOOM!

United defended well for 60 minutes and after the sensational Evra goal (what a hit!) we seemed to lose our heads at the back for a few minutes and the quick equalizer just didn't help matters and after that, Bayern looked more threatening in attack after doing barely anything for the first 60 minutes of the game due to our resilient and resolute defending. Evra was fantastic for the first 60 minutes like Irish Jet said, he was brilliant defensively and in attack but after the goal he just lost his concentration, looked slow and sluggish and then put in weak challenges, which resulted in two Bayern goals. Vidic and Jones also looked exhausted for the last 20 minutes of the game. Smalling I thought was also excellent on the night.

A shame to go out and to most likely lose Champions League football for a year (it's a formality really) but at least the United fight was there like it has been in the last few games.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> You say that, but I bet you all the tea in China that Torres starts this weekend vs Swansea.


Because Roman loves Torres :torres


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Lel DA in the cl thread, did u get lost boy ?


May all the all-powerful and merciful GODS of Football hear my plea

Please make it so that Liverpool play those Bayern Munich ******* next season in the Champions League

I know that all their side-to-side passing might leave our CBs in a dizzy, weeping mess, and their defence can suffocate even the mightiest of 300k-a-week strikers 

But give us just one chance, oh Football GODS

As thanks, I promise to sacrifice one GEEK in your honour. Or GREEK. I'm undecided. If I somehow come across somebody who is both GREEK _and_ a massive fucking GEEK, then it will be him.......not sure where I might find one of those though....hmmmmm

Thy will be done


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I was pleased with Evra for the first 60mins of the match, he looked the best he has in ages, easily his best game this season, and topped it off with a cracking strike of a goal. But then he faded, as did most of the side.

Rooney shouldn't have played, we've made mistakes in playing him in the past when he wasn't 100% (against Bayern in 2010 comes to mind) and he just looked sloppy tonight. 

hopefully we get Nani/Mata/Kagawa on the weekend behind whoever


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bayern/Atletico
Chelsea/Madird

Please


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

can we ban anyone who says 'athletico'

please


----------



## tomb454 (Apr 10, 2014)

Messi has become far too lazy, strolling about the pitch hoping everything is served on a platter to him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fixed


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

DA said:


> May all the all-powerful and merciful GODS of Football hear my plea
> 
> Please make it so that Liverpool play those Bayern Munich ******* next season in the Champions League
> 
> ...


strong poem bro


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wouldn't be surprised if Courtois tries to kick up a stink about it if we draw them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Doesn't matter who plays in goals for them vs Chelsea because Chelsea aint barely getting a look at goal anyway. Lel if true that they can pay £6m for him to play though. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seeing how key Courtois has been in the UCL for Atletico, I'd say that's a dense statement



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Bayern/Atletico
> Chelsea/Madird
> 
> Please


I'd want this as well.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Kiz said:


> can we ban anyone who says 'athletico'
> 
> please


Seconded. Add ******(s) to the list too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Femto said:


> Seeing how key Courtois has been in the UCL for Atletico, I'd say that's a dense statement
> 
> 
> 
> I'd want this as well.


*Not denying that but Chelsea are not Barca or Real going forward. Their strikers are shit and they will really struggle to create genuine goal scoring chances vs Atletico barring a moment of genius. Away from home they lack so much attacking quality even against midtable Premier League teams nevermind probably the best defence in Europe. Obviously no Courtois is better but it's not something that would swing the advantage over to Chelsea.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Could provide some confusion when it comes to set pieces, since their sub keeper has only played once this season.

I doubt we draw them anyway. Expecting Bayern.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Their keeper went 100% lunatic in that one match too.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Having a solid keeper behind you also helps your confidence as a defender, and the unit combined. It will make some difference, no doubt, but the confidence Atletico will have makes you wonder how much. Whether it's enough to affect them significantly, I doubt.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Bayern/Atletico
> Chelsea/*Madird*
> 
> Please



unk2

is the EuLOLpa league on this morning?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yes

tbleroy juve/lyon and sevilla/porto should be entertaining. valencia and benfica should progress from the other ties too


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lyon don't have a chance. Barely even tried to attack in their home leg and still lost. Sevilla/Porto is probably the one to watch both for quality and a tight match. Also Valencia are 3-0 down so I doubt they go through Kizwell.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hoping for Chelsea/Madrid and Bayern/Atletico.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Lyon don't have a chance. Barely even tried to attack in their home leg and still lost. Sevilla/Porto is probably the one to watch both for quality and a tight match. Also Valencia are 3-0 down so I doubt they go through Kizwell.*


totally forgot it's the 2nd leg. moreso win their ties than progress.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah Basel went in dry on Valencia in the first leg, can't see them over turning the 3 goal deficit.

Juve, Porto, Basel and Benfica to progress

is EGame on suicide watch yet?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Apparently Messi only ran 1.5km more than Pinto last night :drake1


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pirlo. Is it ever in doubt?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Porto getting blown the fuck out by Sevilla. :lmao

Basel choking against Valencia too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh shit Valencia.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Quaresma is either the shittest good player I've seen, or the best shit player.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Amazing how much the europa league means to some fans and teams (foreign) shame the english sides/fans can't get into it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Just wanted to come here and post one thing.


PORTO :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This Valencia game has been amazing. Basel's implosion has been something else.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Spain has four of the eight semifinalist in CL and EL. Pretty good achievement for our league.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Also Valencia are 3-0 down so I doubt they go through Kizwell.*


good tip seabass


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Europa league is Juve's to lose


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Liam Miller said:


> Amazing how much the europa league means to some fans and teams (foreign) shame the english sides/fans can't get into it.


It'll get more attention next season when the prize is a place in the Champions League.

Plus United will be gracing the competition with their presence so people will notice it more.

Mainly to laugh at us but that's besides the point.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lel Porto

LMAO Basel

what a turn around for Valencia, Paco is a decent little striker


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Prefer drawing Madrid the most right now, they are inconsistent plus Mou knows the players.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

uefa state that any contract agreement in courtois' contract is 'null, void and unenforceable.' he can play against chelsea.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong but has every team that eliminate Barca in recent years gone on to win the title? Bayern, Chelsea, Inter, United??


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Real Madrid vs Bayern
Chelsea vs Atletico

Fuck


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Had a feeling it would come down to Atletico/chelsea


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Reveal..

Real Madrid vs Bayern Munich
Chelsea vs Athletico


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Should've taken them at 6/1. Jose's winning this, and against Real in the final. It's fate!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

cool.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chelsea-Bayern final. should be fun


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

cactus_jack22 said:


> Chelsea-Bayern final. should be fun


Chelsea/Real


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern-Atletico final


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

madrid history vs bayern in germany 0-1-10 w-d-l
LA BESTIA NEGRA ONCE AGAIN


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Atletico/Madrid final. Got to be that Madrid derby.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> madrid history vs bayern in germany 0-1-10 w-d-l
> LA BESTIA *NEGRA* ONCE AGAIN


Ban plz


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

wonder who egame will be supporting


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pound for pound the toughest team in the draw :moyes1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pep has never lost at the bernabeu.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gonna be weird for Martinez if he faces his old team Athletico in the final


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> madrid history vs bayern in germany 0-1-10 w-d-l
> LA BESTIA NEGRA ONCE AGAIN


enaldo


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chelsea still 5/1.ep

Might pop by Cena winnings on that.



Femto said:


> wonder who egame will be supporting


Pretty sure he'll keep up the anti-German obsession he has.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Ronaldo out for the first leg or does he still play ala Rooney?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

if real madrid want to win 'la decima' they have to overcome their nemesis, namely bayern, the only team in the world that has a positive W/L ratio against madrid. atletico/chelsea will be a battle, absolute 50/50 chances. I'd say bayern are 60/40 favourites to advance.

edit; ronaldo probs missing the first leg which will take place in madrid


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bayern vs chelsea
pep vs jose
rematch of all rematches that ever did rematch

remaining matches will be great though, they always are at this stage


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> bayern vs chelsea
> pep vs jose
> rematch of all rematches that ever did rematch
> 
> remaining matches will be great though, they always are at this stage


or Bayern-Atletico, the long awaited rematch from 1974????


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Nige™ said:


> Should've taken them at 6/1. Jose's winning this, and against Real in the final. It's fate!


Nope. Fate is Jose vs. Pep at Lisbon and you just know it... Jose's desinty or whatever the fuck, he's going to win the CL in his first season back at the Bridge.

First leg away helps Mou more so than ever...




Femto said:


> Is Ronaldo out for the first leg or does he still play ala Rooney?


He's out of the 1st leg. Congrats for getting into the Final.




Kiz said:


> bayern vs chelsea
> pep vs jose
> rematch of all rematches that ever did rematch
> 
> remaining matches will be great though, they always are at this stage


Yep!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> the only team in the world that has a positive W/L ratio against madrid


Pretty sure we have like a 100% record against them m8 :hendo2

Don't think we've even conceded a goal against them actually iirc :drake1


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

DA said:


> Pretty sure we have like a 100% record against them m8 :hendo2
> 
> Don't think we've even conceded a goal against them actually iirc :drake1


oh yeah it seems i forgot about liverpool


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I forgot about Liverpool too


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who hasn't


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shots fired


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Kiz said:


> pep has never lost at the bernabeu.


Even as a player or is that just as a manager?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Femto said:


> I forgot about Liverpool too





Sons Of Liberty said:


> Who hasn't


Bookmarked to use on occasions of future gloating


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> Even as a player or is that just as a manager?


manager i would imagine.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

What a disgrace of a draw. Playing Bayern without Ronaldo in the match that will define the semifinal is sardonic. Also Atlético shouldn't put Courtois on the field if they want to keep him one more year. Anyway it will be great matches, specially if Bayern v RMCF is not too unbalanced.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

If Ronaldo does indeed sit out, then we may get away with employing Rafinha at RB. Ancelotti hasn't done a whole lot of things right whenever he's had to switch tactics for special occasions.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

------ Alonso - Illaramendi
------------ Modric
-- di Maria - Lazy Boy - Bale

In all likelihood. Still impressive but the defence is in shambles. At this stage, Madrid will easily take a 1-1 or a 2-1 over Bayern in the first leg.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

If Madrid sets up to attack in the first leg, we'll end the tie there.

And then half-ass at the Allianz.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Europa league is Juve's to lose


Not when Juve is playing Benfica.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Spanish Lariato said:


> What a disgrace of a draw. *Playing Bayern without Ronaldo in the match that will define the semifinal is sardonic.* Also Atlético shouldn't put Courtois on the field if they want to keep him one more year. Anyway it will be great matches, specially if Bayern v RMCF is not too unbalanced.


No it isn't.

Chelsea would be utterly retarded to let Courtois go out on loan again next season.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

--------------Iker
Carvajal Varane Pepe Coentrao
-------X.Alonso Casemiro
-------------Modric
------------Benzema
---Di María--------Bale

This should be the starting squad. I hope Ancelotti don't have the brilliant idea of aligning two offensive FB. Also no Ramos, he is gonna fail one way or the other.



Rush said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> Chelsea would be utterly retarded to let Courtois go out on loan again next season.


When will Cech retire?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

enaldo missing would just mean another big game for garry bale to flop in


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Awesome draw. Shame Juve/Benfica wasn't the Final.*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Stinger Fan said:


> Not when Juve is playing Benfica.


:lel


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Nope. Fate is Jose vs. Pep at Lisbon and you just know it... Jose's desinty or whatever the fuck, he's going to win the CL in his first season back at the Bridge.
> 
> First leg away helps Mou more so than ever...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lawls said:


> :lel


Don't worry, I'm sure you'll be eating your words when you have a tough time trying to get past Benfica


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Stinger Fan said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure you'll be eating your words when you have a tough time trying to get past Benfica


:banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Who was the Benfica fan that never posted again after we beat them in the Europa League final? I miss him.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

DA said:


> Gonna be weird for Martinez if he faces his old team Athletico in the final


:kobe he played for Bilbao!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Redd Foxx said:


> :kobe he played for Bilbao!


that's the joke


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Bayern* vs Chelsea
*Atletico* vs Real Madrid

*Atletico* vs Bayern


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Joel said:


> Who was the Benfica fan that never posted again after we beat them in the Europa League final? I miss him.


There was?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Spanish Lariato said:


> When will Cech retire?


a couple of years i'd guess. Maybe 4-5. Doesn't matter when he's started to head on the way down whereas Courtois has a decade of top football in him at least. Courtois should be starting ahead of Cech if he comes back next season and they risk losing him if they continue to loan him out.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Femto said:


> that's the joke




When it's DA you can never be sure.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Redd Foxx said:


> :kobe he played for Bilbao!


Swing and a miss.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:max


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Redd Foxx said:


> :kobe he played for Bilbao!


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Rush said:


> a couple of years i'd guess. Maybe 4-5. Doesn't matter when he's started to head on the way down whereas Courtois has a decade of top football in him at least. Courtois should be starting ahead of Cech if he comes back next season and they risk losing him if they continue to loan him out.


Even when Cech was absolute shite for about 2 years he still wasn't dropped. Can't see any other scenario than Courtois getting sold.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Selling Courtois would be madness. A few mistakes have crept into Cech's game and that's pretty much the excuse to make the swap IMO. I still rate Cech but Jose can't let Courtois go


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Even when Cech was absolute shite for about 2 years he still wasn't dropped. Can't see any other scenario than Courtois getting sold.


Mourinho isn't an idiot, you don't lose the most talented young keeper going around. Hence why they should play him as their #1, they'd be foolish to loan him out again and utterly brain dead to sell him.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not sure they will do that though because Cech seems a huge part of Chelsea both on and off the field but like you said earlier it's a situation where you have Cech for another 5 years or Courtois for 10+. 

Mind you with Roman's money I guess they could just buy a world class keeper when Cech retires anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think we're close to getting him sign an extension. But I definitely want him as #1 at Chelsea next season. Love Cech, but when the time is right, the time is right. He can still go on to another challenging club and be their #1.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Courtois has got to be pushed forward to replace Cech, he's a great keeper and a great servant to Chelsea but he's getting on now and is starting to make mistakes.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It just makes sense to bring a top quality young keeper in. Whilst Cech still has numerous years in him, you'd get a decade out of probably the best young keeper around.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

courtois is already a better goalkeeper than cech


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Can you please use capital letters? Your lack of them makes me want to choke on bath salts.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> courtois is already a better goalkeeper than cech


:side:


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Benfica vs. Juventus is going to be entertaining and, needless to say, nerve-wrecking. But I'd rather face them in a two-legged round than in the final at their own stadium. If we manage to knock-em out we'll already know what playing at their stadium feels like, and we also become the number 1 contenders to win the trophy.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Courtois will probably never play for Chelsea. Cech is 31, still one of the best in the world and has huge influence in the club. We basically offered Courtois to Atletico. With Cech's quality and experience, we have a club legend and leader playing at a top level for at least 5 more years. By then, if at all, there will be another promising talent. Plus, the club is going to make a big profit and maybe close a deal to solve the biggest problem in the team right now which is a top striker. 

Atletico looks like a very difficult team to play, great pressing and organization and very physical. Should be a tight game in Madrid but a goal there can be enough to take to the Bridge. Experience will also be a big factor here, hard but possible. 

I can't see Madrid beating Bayern if they play their usual game, defensively I'm also going with Bayern. 

Prediction: Chelsea/Bayern in the final. Should be nice hype to the game with the 2012 vs 2013 champions.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Courtois is pretty involved in the Atlético's "ambient", he learned Spanish very quickly and seems like he is comfortable playing there and above all Atleti is a rising team that could achieve great things if they stick together.
So I think that unless Courtois is offered the #1 spot as GK he won't desire to go to London. And Cech is a legend and in my opinion the pillar along with Drogba of the 2012 CL. Relegate him will not be easy.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Would be cool if Atlético won the Champions League, but it's a pretty difficult task. Plus, they're fighting for their domestic league as well. I don't see them winning both trophies.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So the CL semi-final matches are the exact same as two years ago only with Atletico replacing Barcelona? I'm nervous about Bayern and have a bad feeling that we are unable to knock them out but I still have faith. Will be pretty cool to continue the pattern of being the "Germany Killer" by eliminating 3/4 of them in a row.

An all-Madrid final would be nice but then Real/Chelsea can finally come true so either way is fine with me as long as we knock out Bayern.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bayern/Atletico is the only possible final that doesn't have a big story behind it now. The Madrid derby, Mourinho v Pep (and 2012 final repeat) or Mourinho and Ancelotti against their former clubs as well as Mourinho and Ronaldo in Lisbon would all be great add ons to the final, so I'd quite like to see one of them happen rather than the two favourites going through. 

I'm now in a stage of thinking Chelsea might actually do this, I'm just setting myself up for disappointment again.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Bayern v Athletico is a replay of the 1970 European Cup final. Historically it has a story behind it


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

shame people wont get their dream Bayern/Real final. Atleti to knock out the Special One plz :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

My dream final is the one where Bayern wins :robben2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

mine too femto


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Femto said:


> My dream final is the one where Bayern wins :robben2


If Atlético don't win it, then I hope Bayern do.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

he was GOAT back then


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why did arsenal not go for that guy

or hell, why didnt we go for him


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

guys a monster of a DM, he's doing fairly well for Wolfsburg this season too, big reason they're chasing a Champions League place again.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

reDREDD said:


> *why did arsenal not go for that guy*
> 
> or hell, why didnt we go for him


Because we are a poor club and if it weren't for Wenger, we'd be in the Championship right now.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Atletico/Bayern final plz

Imagine Diego Costa 90th minute winner :kg1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^Always happens to Chelsea


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bullshit


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I swear we concede last minute goals more than anyone

Barca a few years back.
Bayern in the super cup
PSG
Liverpool a few seasons back

There's more but that's all I can think off top off my head.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> ^^Always happens to Chelsea



No it doesn't. I swear a few of the Chelsea 'fans' on here just make up crap about the club.

Joel
Redead
Rockheead
God
Rock316AE
Nessler
ABK

Anyone else will have to get past a screening test condcuted by me before they can call themselves a Chelsea fan.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't forget Curry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wouldn't even include joel on that list joel pls


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't be a nazi Joel.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DA said:


> Don't forget Curry


I'm sure Curry is a nice guy :agree:



Kiz said:


> wouldn't even include joel on that list joel pls


I'm so good I nearly put myself on the list three times. But I'm a humble guy.



Lawls said:


> Don't be a nazi Joel.


We can't keep calling an attempt to encourage high quality; nazi. It's very wrong.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what a DICKtator


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No. NO!

I am not a DICKtator. I'm a good man who wants HIGH QUALITY.

Kizwell, I think you're the best Man City poster on this forum. Now I think it's only right you say something nice about me. Say it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you're the best user who's name starts with j


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:hmm:

I will take it.

Now. Would Atletico winning the Champions League be the biggest shock in the competition ever? Forget how good they are (because we're all aware they're fantastic), but instead focus on the background of the team, how the team was put together and the inexperience of the manager.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> ^^Always happens to Chelsea


:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel 




Joel said:


> :hmm:
> 
> I will take it.
> 
> Now. Would Atletico winning the Champions League be the biggest shock in the competition ever? Forget how good they are (because we're all aware they're fantastic), but instead focus on the background of the team, how the team was put together and the inexperience of the manager.


*Only Liverpool come close in the era I've lived through.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Porto perhaps


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> I swear we concede last minute goals more than anyone
> 
> Barca a few years back.
> Bayern in the super cup
> ...


2011-2012

93rd minute goal by Meireles vs Benfica to clinch semi finals
93rd minute goal by Torres vs Barcelona to make it to the finals
88th minute goal by Drogba vs Bayern to tie it to bring into extras

2012-2013

82nd minute goal by Oscar vs Sparta Prague (first leg)
92nd minute goal by Hazard vs Sparta Prague to advance to the next round
94th minute goal by Luiz vs Basel made it 2-1 and changed the 2nd leg drastically 
93rd minute goal by Ivanovic vs Benfica to win the Europa league

2013-2014
87th minute goal by Ba vs PSG to make it to the semi finals


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*vs City this season at Stamford Bridge too. The list goes on and on. 

Edit: http://www.soccerstats.com/timing.asp?league=england

Second only to Everton in the last 10 minutes of league games. Favourable outcome in the last 10 minutes of league games last season too.

LUNATIC!*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Joel said:


> Who was the Benfica fan that never posted again after we beat them in the Europa League final? I miss him.


Me I guess? I've been around though, just not as much :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Me I guess? I've been around though, just not as much :side:


Nah, it wasn't you. It was some guy that thought Benfica was God's gift to this world and said there was no chance Chelsea could beat them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jorge Jesus?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

So Diego Costa is back from injury, and Courtois will be allowed to play.

Yep Chelsea are out.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Nah, it wasn't you. It was some guy that thought Benfica was God's gift to this world and said there was no chance Chelsea could beat them.


I had to search out Ziggs' posts. His last post on the forum was 2 hours before the final :lel

Some quotes relating to the CL games the year before:



Ziggs said:


> Chelsea smashed Benfica? What a jokE! We were the better team on both legs.





Ziggs said:


> If you can't recognize that we domitaded both games, you clearly dont deserve my time!





Ziggs said:


> Plastic? LOL
> 
> The only thing we don't accept is defeat, thats why we boo the players, they have to feel for what side they are playing for!





Ziggs said:


> Oscar Cardozo is the most underrated striker in Europe! Fabulous Player.
> 
> It was a shame that Steuau lost, i was glad to see them getting far in Europa League, mythical club!




and one for the road



Ziggs said:


> Matic is one of the best players in the world! Cant belive why Chelsky let him go



imagine how he feels now :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I hope he didn't kill himself (I'm serious here).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

so much :banderas in that post, haribo.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

If Everton finish 4th Schalke will be in Pot 1 next season :banderas


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Joel said:


> Nah, it wasn't you. It was some guy that thought Benfica was God's gift to this world and said there was no chance Chelsea could beat them.


Oh. Yeah, I'm not that biased :lol


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope Chelsea gets torn apart.
Mourinho(e) is a piece of shit who deserves a good beating.
Chelsea is a good team and they have good fight in them altough terry is a scumbag.
Let's go Atletico.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> I don’t know how many times I've repeated it, Courtois is Chelsea’s player. We’re trying to get him on loan for another season. I think he’ll end up playing against them, but only if we reach an agreement with Chelsea. We’re gentlemen and we observe everything we sign.
> 
> I don’t know. I think he’ll play, but with an agreement between both parties. If he doesn't play, Aranzubia will come in.


Atleti's president. Good man. A deal should be honoured. UEFA had no right to stick their nose in and Atleti clearly have no qualms about the contract they signed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

idk joel, him being so nice is kinda making me guilty

also why is jose so damn unpopular?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

probably coz he's a bit of a wanker


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Eye poking a pretty nice guy who was then hit with a string of misfortune will tend to make you look like a bit of a prick.....

I have my doubts over whether UEFA can do anything about the Courtois situation considering Atletico would like to keep him for next season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

99.9% certain he can't go to atletico again. he's already been loaned there 3 times.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Is that a rule? Never heard of it although I guess there's never been a need for it before that I can recall. *_


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

when was the last time chelsea got torn apart though? probably Atletico last season and that was a glorified friendly. Chelsea will hang on. play the dirtiest football. long throws from Ivanovic, long balls to Ba. it will be beautiful to watch


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

We don't get torn apart. Not these days anyways. Atletico can beat us, but no one is tearing us apart. Our defense is usually sound apart from a hiccup here and there, the real question with us is (as always) will we score enough goals?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

draw away, win at home

same as always rockhead

as for tito, it probably wouldnt make up for it but he did apologise. I mean its not like jose went out of his way to attack a guy who had cancer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why does it bother you that no one likes him, Redead?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Why does it bother you that no one likes him, Redead?


its not really bother 

its just, you know, i never really found him to be THAT bad. like worth the universal loathing of everyone who isnt a chelsea fan

i get its from the inside looking out, but it seems a tad extreme. like genuine hatred for a manager that at his worst should just border on 'very annoying'

not liking him is perfectly underestandable. honestly i dont like any other manager in the premier league asides from Martinez and quite possibly rodgers. But hate? that seems a bit much


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It looks like only Chelsea fans are silly enough to buy into his bullshit to everyone else.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I like Mourinho.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Jose is hated immensely in where I live. Most people claiming he's way too proud and arrogant.

On a personal note, I like the man a lot, but it won't make me shy away from admitting something he says or does is wrong.




Rockhead said:


> We don't get torn apart. Not these days anyways. Atletico can beat us, but no one is tearing us apart. Our defense is usually sound apart from a hiccup here and there, the real question with us is (as always) will we score enough goals?


Fixed. :hayden2




:romo5


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe he can come to Bayern after Pep. That'd be fun :abed


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I must admit, Jose is pretty funny at times but he's a knob. Talks shit most of the time and acts like a little kid. I don't mind 'mind games' but he's taken it too far this season.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Femto said:


> Maybe he can come to Bayern after Pep. That'd be fun :abed


want Tuchel though


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Femto said:


> I like Mourinho.


me2.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

reDREDD said:


> its not really bother
> 
> its just, you know, i never really found him to be THAT bad. like worth the universal loathing of everyone who isnt a chelsea fan
> 
> ...


It's a combination of a lot of things, he's not afraid to be provocative, he will do everything he can to win, the media are hanging on every word he says for over a decade now and he wins...Not that likable if you support a rival of his teams. People are very passionate about football and Mourinho works in one way, if people don't like his approach to the game they're not going to like him. He's not going to change and personally I don't want him to. The passion and hunger for success that made him exceptional in his job is still there, that's what important for me. 

For Atletico I think Ba starts, from what I've seen from them, their biggest strength is their pressing, most likely give them the ball and play Ba as a target man. If we score or get a draw, I don't see us losing it at the Bridge.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> It's a combination of a lot of things, he's not afraid to be provocative, *he will do everything he can to win,* the media are hanging on every word he says for over a decade now and he wins...Not that likable if you support a rival of his teams. People are very passionate about football and Mourinho works in one way, if people don't like his approach to the game they're not going to like him. He's not going to change and personally I don't want him to. *The passion and hunger for success that made him exceptional in his job is still there, that's what important for me.
> *
> For Atletico I think Ba starts, from what I've seen from them, their biggest strength is their pressing, most likely give them the ball and play Ba as a target man. If we score or get a draw, I don't see us losing it at the Bridge.


Yes, yes and FUCK YES


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> It's a combination of a lot of things, he's not afraid to be provocative, he will do everything he can to win, the media are hanging on every word he says for over a decade now and he wins...Not that likable if you support a rival of his teams. People are very passionate about football and Mourinho works in one way, if people don't like his approach to the game they're not going to like him. He's not going to change and personally I don't want him to. The passion and hunger for success that made him exceptional in his job is still there, that's what important for me.
> 
> For Atletico I think Ba starts, from what I've seen from them, their biggest strength is their pressing, most likely give them the ball and play Ba as a target man. If we score or get a draw, I don't see us losing it at the Bridge.


or it's cos he's a twat. fantastic manager, twat of a man.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> want Tuchel though


Tuchel is nowhere near ready for the pressures at Bayern. He'll probably be a great replacement for Klopp when he leaves Dortmund.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

MourinhoE is Shawn Michaels of foorball.

Hate them both.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I love Mourinho and a part of RMCF supporters still does (not only US). He is despised and caricatured by the press so it's so easy to hate him; he is the villain that people wants to boo.
But in reality Mou is a terrific manager that dominates strategy like no one else. He squeezes every last drop of effort from his players but that is also his Achilles tendon. When players don't want to work hard, when they think more about them that in the team is when things turn bad.
Also he knows how to play mind games on the rivals and that makes me love him even more even though most of the time he is telling the truth.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Any scoring draw and I'll be happy, come on boys


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I think it's going to be 3-1 to Atleti (akin to the PSG game).


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

----------- Cech -----------
Azpi -- Cahill -- Terry -- Cole 
Ramires -- Luiz -- Lampard 
Willian -- Ba -- Hazard 

If Hazard isn't starting then Schurrle. Would be annoying to see Ba slipping in every little opportunity that he gets to score but I don't trust Torres to perform in this environment. From what I've seen he got a lot of support from the Atletico fans at the airport and I doubt he's strong enough to play around it. This is a semi final, long balls, long throws, 9 behind the ball, everything just to get a result. Chelsea and Mourinho's record at this stage of the competition is worrying but it's a different game tonight and a goal here can be enough.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm torn for this. Mourinho is the man, and my word I really wanna see him win this with three different teams, but then Atleti are a team who I like a hell of a lot more than Chelsea.

Draw either way tonight.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Mourinho always seems to be best with being home second leg. Even last year having lost 4-1 Real still almost scraped through. And can't see Chelsea getting blown away first leg this time round.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah good luck betting on Chelsea to score tonight.*


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I fancy Chelsea over 2 legs. Maybe on away goals again. Two tough semi-finals to predict


----------



## Ryuu (Apr 22, 2014)

Liverpool win the Champions League 2014/2015 :>

But now the final become as Real - Athletico


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

How many goals do you think Atletico will win by, Seabs?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm thinking low-scoring game tonight, 1-0 Atletico.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not looking forward to this at all. Hopefully we'll be pleasantly surprised but I fully expect it'll be tighter than a nun's snatch.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Would be happy with any kind of draw tbh. Its the return leg that's most important.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Atletico by one goal plz

So Chelsea are still in with a shout in the second leg, but will probably have to rest some players at Anfield :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cech
Azpi Cahill Terry Cole
Mikel
Luiz Lampard
Ramires Torres Willian​
Torres :no:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Joel said:


> Cech
> Azpi Cahill Terry Cole
> Mikel
> Luiz Lampard
> ...


Ramires as a RW?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I will happily admit to Willian being brilliant if he can carry this team in attack.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Joel said:


> Cech
> Azpi Cahill Terry Cole
> Mikel
> Luiz Lampard
> ...


Torres will score tonight. Having the home fans behind him will make all the difference.

ull c.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Cech
> Azpi Cahill Terry Cole
> Mikel
> Luiz Lampard
> ...


more like

cech
azpi cahill luiz mikel lampard terry cole
ramires







willian torres


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

incoming 0-0 (hopefully)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> more like
> 
> cech
> azpi cahill luiz mikel lampard terry cole
> ...


Would suit me :draper2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Wait

If Chelsea lose tonight, like I had originally hoped, then what are the chances they lose three games in a row? Hutz

Has Jose ever lost three games in a row? Maybe a draw tonight, so they lose at the weekend then :brodgers


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Lets go. Betting 3-0 Atl.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

I don't mind Torres starting, mainly because he's marginally more useful than Ba on counter attacks. Ramires is just meh though. I'm just waiting for him to do something stupid.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

So should Courtois change his jersey now?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Aside from Eva, that was probably the worst half of football that there has ever been


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

More of the same please. But we need a goal somehow. Can't be going back to Stamford Bridge with no away goal.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

IncapableNinja said:


> Torres will score tonight. Having the home fans behind him will make all the difference.
> 
> ull c.


I was hacked.

Fucking Chelsea.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

parking the bus doesn't describe it


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is a whole different level of anti-football. Chelsea fans won't complain because it gets results, which is fair enough.

But God it's ugly.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Exhilarating game for the neutrals this like.

lol


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

why the fuck are aleti going for so many crosses with terry, luiz, cahill and mikel covering every attacker they have?

try something different.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Townsend unbearable to listen to, incredibly biased


----------



## DAMN!!!! (Nov 23, 2006)

Cant say I am surprised at this, Jose clearly doesn't wanna lose, but it just seems like he doesn't wanna win. Score draw back to the Bridge is what a majority would have shouted before kick off.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

What happened to Abramovich wanting sexy football? This is the worst footballing performance ever. Playing so negative, it's disgusting. It's a semi final of a champions league yet they're playing like a small team would against a big team.

Never seen Raul Garcia heading a ball so badly


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't like 0-0 at all.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

There's two hours I'll never get back.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

That was dire.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Would have been nice to get an away goal, but I'll take a 0-0. Sucks that Cech and possibly Terry will be out, Terry is crucial to the second leg. Not like we can't win it at home, Hazard, (probably) Eto'o, and hopefully a fired up Oscar will probably play. Can go either way at the Bridge, tbh. Gotta watch that away goal though, and without Terry, uggh.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

what a great game for the admirers of catenaccio.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Every team's entitled to play the way they want, no problem with that, but it's shit like that from Mourinho that takes the piss when he slags off lesser teams for daring to do it to them. By all means shut up shop, just don't criticise others for doing it to you.

I hope Atletico get an away goal and sneak it, I really do. Could end up being naive from Jose, but I still fancy Chelsea to win the whole thing.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Exactly what it needed to be. It wasn't a great game but every player did his job. For the second leg all I can do is pray that Terry is fit because it's unbelievable the effect that he has on his defensive unit and the team in general. The moment we played Luiz/Cahill, for the first time in the game they got a chance in the air and even a ball behind the defensive line. The only two players who are irreplaceable in the team were injured, hopefully it's not serious. 

Ashley Cole was fantastic, that was a reminder, more importantly a reminder to Jose. He put on pretty much a +8/10 performance in every big game he played this season, from Bayern to City and he should play more and get a new contract. He should still start every game for me, or at least every big game.

Terry and Cech will decide the game at the Bridge. If they're fully fit, I can see us in the final. 

Between Terry and Cole for my MOTM.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

its pretty hilarious than you had to defend with 11 players from a team with half your budget though but das ist leben.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't get why people are moaning with how Chelsea played. If they set out to attack, Atleti would have loved it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Every team's entitled to play the way they want, no problem with that, but it's shit like that from Mourinho that takes the piss when he slags off lesser teams for daring to do it to them. By all means shut up shop, just don't criticise others for doing it to you.
> 
> I hope Atletico get an away goal and sneak it, I really do. Could end up being naive from Jose, but I still fancy Chelsea to win the whole thing.


Exactly how I feel. I would love all the small teams to park the bus against Mourinho for the rest of his Chelsea career. They have to be by far THE WORST big team to watch.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its stupid but I don't think Chelsea have a good record with their black kit.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> I don't get why people are moaning with how Chelsea played.


Performances like that only work if you get the away goal.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Felt like AtHletico were unlucky not to score on at least a couple of those chances, some great crosses that got headed just wide. Oh well.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Didnt watch the game, based on comments it looked like this:











I blame Paris/Cavani, useless expensive prick/s couldnt elimated Chelsea.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Performances like that only work if you get the away goal.


Whether or not it worked will surely be judged after the second leg


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cech is out for the season according to Jose :jose :jose :jose 

Hope to hear better news on Terry.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Rock316AE said:


> Hope to hear better news on Terry.


sky sports say he is expected to miss the rest of the season


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yep. He has a chance to play the final should we get there. And I hate to be negative, but we aren't getting there without Cech and Terry in defence.

Best we can hope for next week:

Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Azpi, Ramires, Oscar; Schurrle, Willian, Hazard; Eto'o

And that's only if Hazard and Eto'o are fit. Lol. Just lol.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> Yep. He has a chance to play the final should we get there. And I hate to be negative, but we aren't getting there without Cech and Terry in defence.
> 
> Best we can hope for next week:
> 
> ...


:duck

Well with Terry out I don't think we will win the second leg. I'd go with Ivan and Cahill in the center, with Cole getting another start. Luiz and Ramires in midfield with Schurrle, Hazard, Oscar. Sucks to take two huge defensive hits in one match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Actually forgot Ivanovic is a centre back 

Yeah, I'd go with the line up you put.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Nige™;33276241 said:


> Every team's entitled to play the way they want, no problem with that, but it's shit like that from Mourinho that takes the piss when he slags off lesser teams for daring to do it to them. By all means shut up shop, just don't criticise others for doing it to you.
> 
> *I hope Atletico get an away goal and sneak it, I really do. Could end up being naive from Jose, but I still fancy Chelsea to win the whole thing.*


wat

as for atleti, seeing as how simeone built them and the scalps they claimed so far, i cant see any side realistically beating them. or atleast decisively. they have no real weaknesses

hopefully at the bridge, i dunno, maybe we'll pull something out of our ass. but considering our midfield is useless without matic, our strikers have brain damage and our wingers have the decision making skills of an earth worm, i wouldnt hold my breath. ive honestly never seen a more disciplined hardworking defensive side than atletico


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That was great. I all the neutrals who tuned in to watch hated it, fuck them all. 

No cech, terry, lampard or Ramirez for the next leg. :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose

Gotta believe


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

reDREDD said:


> wat
> 
> as for atleti, seeing as how simeone built them and the scalps they claimed so far, i cant see any side realistically beating them. or atleast decisively. they have no real weaknesses
> 
> hopefully at the bridge, i dunno, maybe we'll pull something out of our ass. but considering our midfield is useless without matic, our strikers have brain damage and our wingers have the decision making skills of an earth worm, i wouldnt hold my breath. ive honestly never seen a more disciplined hardworking defensive side than atletico


Their defence was great, but the worrying thing is they really didn't have to to be tonight. Apart from Torres getting past Miranda near the end, we didn't threaten. We still haven't learnt how to counter these teams well enough yet.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Did anyone seriously expect Chelsea to setup any differently? I mean if you did then you're either a) a lunatic or b) not been watching Chelsea this season (or Jose teams for a long time). What they really missed was any sort of attacking threat because Torres may as well have been a 5th Atletico defender and Ramires can't run with the ball. That said Chelsea defended well. Poor attacking performance from Atletico relying on winning aerial battles off poor crosses but Chelsea played well. 2nd leg will suit them better being able to play on the counter with Chelsea stretched more. Suits their game better than playing like they did today. 0-0 favours them more than Chelsea imo. Chelsea will still really struggle to score and they'll be more prone to conceding in the 2nd leg as their defence opens up more. *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> That was great. I all the neutrals who tuned in to watch hated it, fuck them all.
> 
> No cech, terry, lampard or Ramirez for the next leg. :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose
> 
> Gotta believe


I think that was a shit watch for everyone, Chelsea fans included.

And we don't have Ramirez for the next leg, or any leg for that matter. Ramires is not suspended though, Mikel got the yellow with the suspension.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Don't like 0-0 at all.


Barca in 2009 says it all. :jose



I don't understand why people are moaning with how we set out. If we attacked we would have played to Atletico's hands. We gave them a game that they weren't used to. We hoped to score on one of the few chances or set pieces but unfortunately we didn't. Performance wasn't bad by any means though. 

Terry and Cech possibly out for the season is a huge huge blow. Terry was badly missed immediately he went out with the injury as they had their best spell of the game in the last 15 mins or so. Schwarzer is someone I'm not confident with one bit. Always feel he'll make one mistake or the other (Sunderland one still hurts btw :jose). The injuries will make it a harder task for us. It's a must win game at the Bridge. :jose


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I think the moaning comes more from Jose hating on teams who setup like that against his teams. Plus when you get that for a Champions League Semi as a neutral it's super deflating. It was the right way to setup to a certain extent because they're the weaker team but they needed more on the counter to at least threaten an away goal at some point. *


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dat Real/Bayern tomorrow though :durant3


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i still think jose is being facetious when he shits on teams that park the bus on him

no person can possibly have that little self awareness

as for the second leg, well, we'll have eto'o at the bridge, which isnt completely useless. and hazard

so yeah, its an uphill mountain still, but who knows. an away goal would have been nice but were Willian and Torres REALLY gonna score?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mourinho is just a hypocrite and a liar. You think he gives a shit when people point out that he said this was bad and then goes and does it when it suits his team? He will knock a team when they park the bus against us because it doesn't suit him. He will park the bus against a team that attacks better than us because it suits him. He does and says things that suits him and his team. If you want to continue to cry about it, then feel free, but I'm sure he knows he's being hypocritical and more importantly, I highly doubt he gives a shit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

think we have any realistic chance at winning at the bridge?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Of course. Gonna be hard, but we can win. Do I think we will? Not really without Cech and Terry, but we have a chance. Atleti haven't been in this position before. It's all new to them. And one goal at the Bridge on a European night and it starts to rock.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i really dont see whats wrong with chelsea playing 'anti-football' and being negative fucks

if you think youre so great and better than us in terms of football and ethics, then please, win your semi-finals your own way

oh thats right, chelsea are the only team who know how to win champions league knockout ties and make it so far

my bad


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

By the way, I think Cole showed why there is no reason to fear him going to the World Cup if he is selected. Not played 90 minutes since early January and he puts in a performance like that. You can't account for experience. Dude has been there and done it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i wonder if we're gonna keep him for another year


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think we're planning on offering Terry, Lampard and him new one year contracts. Terry definitely should get one. Think it's best for Lampard to leave. And I'm in between with Ashley. Would be kinda cool to have Cole still around if we somehow get Shaw (which I am seriously doubting will happen).


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

all opposition fans are fuming. this is great. 2012 all over again although Barca were the ultimate super villain unlike Atletico


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Think chelsea can nick it with Hazard Eto'o back. Branna for JT. Oscar for Frank


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i wonder how oscar would fare paired up with luiz in the central midfield

i mean he more or less plays there anyways. its like hes pretty much given up on being a #10


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Fell asleep like 20 mins into that match. Don't regret it



reDREDD said:


> i really dont see whats wrong with chelsea playing 'anti-football' and being negative fucks
> 
> if you think youre so great and better than us in terms of football and ethics, then please, win your semi-finals your own way
> 
> ...


Yeah that's right. Chelsea are the only team in the semi final :banderas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

English team. 

:moyes3 :wenger


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I thought it was generally accepted that Chelsea are boring very early in the season. I do enjoy the us vs them mentality Jose creates with regards to Chelsea fans though. This thread is probably the most entertaining thing to come out of the game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Real/Bayern should be epic :mark:

no 0-0 plz.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> I think that was a shit watch for everyone, Chelsea fans included.
> 
> And we don't have Ramirez for the next leg, or any leg for that matter. Ramires is not suspended though, Mikel got the yellow with the suspension.


I wouldn't say it was completely shit for the fans. Although a goal would have helped tremendously


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no it was complete shit to watch for the neutral. you're absolutely kidding if you think that was anything other than rubbish


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Did you not read the part where I said fans? CHELSEA FANS?????????


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

even for the CHELSEA FANS????? it would've been horrible.

terrible football is terrible football


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Mikel can be frustrating to watch in the league sometimes but he's always reliable in these games, great last night. 

David Luiz should never take free kicks ever again BTW, unless he is a third option if Lampard or Oscar/Willian aren't on the pitch. He scored some but that's one in a million for him. Usually there's also not a chance of getting a rebound or a corner.

Not feeling comfortable at all without Terry and Cech. Although I still have hope that Terry will be fit for next week. If Jose said that he can play the final in a few weeks, there's also a chance that after a full week to rest he can be back for Wednesday, he has done it before. If not, start Cahill and Ivan and hope that a Luiz/Ramires midfield can keep concentration for 90 minutes. Cole will start and be the captain.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> I thought it was generally accepted that Chelsea are boring very early in the season. I do enjoy the us vs them mentality Jose creates with regards to Chelsea fans though. This thread is probably the most entertaining thing to come out of the game.












jose said that you would say this. BECAUSE YOU ARE AGAINST US


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I thought it was generally accepted that Chelsea are boring very early in the season. I do enjoy the us vs them mentality Jose creates with regards to Chelsea fans though. This thread is probably the most entertaining thing to come out of the game.


Not hard to implement when everyone hates the club, fans, manager, owner, etc.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Chelsea are more a little annoyance than an object of hatred. :brodgers

It's what Mourinho brings. He's polarising because he's a dick on purpose while being successful. He makes it seem like it's the world against him, and Chelsea fans buy into it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The biggest rivalry in the Champions League. If the squad can't get motivated for the Santiago Bernebeu, then they can't get motivated for anything else this season.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Rockhead said:


> Ramires is not suspended though, Mikel got the yellow with the suspension.


An easy mistake to make :marriner :evra

Chelsea win will 1-0 at home with an Eto'o goal. THE RIGHT ONE.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

---------------Neuer
Rafinha, Dante, Boateng, Alaba
---------------Lahm
Robben, Piggy, Kroos, Ribéry
-------------Mandzukic


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This year's Champions League is cool. If Bayern win they will be the first club to win back to back Champions League. If Chelsea win they will have three straight European titles (don't slag on the might EUROPA LEAGUE plz), Atletico could win it for their first time. Not much for Real Madrid I guess, a really long wait though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

la decima


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Aww, Atl lost at home. Im seeing a Chelsea 1-0 win incoming ffs.

On the plus side, they might field their 2nd team against Liverpool at the weekend! Would be good for us, handing us the league.

Also, hope Bayern win tonight. Atl is my spanish team


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

C'mon Real! Time to get to the finals after all these years.

A hard fought 1-0 home victory would be excellent.



> Not much for Real Madrid I guess, a really long wait though.


Nope, just being the first team to win the title 10 times and reaching double digits.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

I'm always amazed that you can only here german support when they are abroad. You only sing when you're winning?!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK YEAH, BENZEMA!!! :mark:


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

This is the Madrid I like. A Bayern's monologue and with one single counter attack it's done.


----------



## KicksToFaces! (Apr 12, 2014)

Pretty solid game so far, I'm really fucking glad Real has the advantage right now. Never really liked Bayern, and I'm disliking them even more now when Guardiola is the manager.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Should be 3-0 despite dem precious possession stats.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Even though I wish Ronaldo & Di Maria had netted those big chances, team has been solid in the first half. Great on the defense and good use of counter attacks to create big chances. As much as I would like a more offensive tactic, this isn't the time for taking big risks. Hopefully they keep it up and never slip, maybe get another one in with the counter attacks.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

We're playing well, but the lack of a Gotze or a Muller in the middle can really help with the chances. I can see us getting a goal back if Real continue to surrender possession.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Bayern certainly does not seem like the team they were last year. Wouldn't be surprised if we have a Madrid team final.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Madrid :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ugh.

3 goals are going to be difficult, but I'm optimistic.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Solid is the word. Although the München game is gonna be hell.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bayern look pretty crap compared to last year. I'm gonna go ahead and blame Pep's nonsense passing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Chelsea are more a little annoyance than an object of hatred. :brodgers
> 
> It's what Mourinho brings. He's polarising because he's a dick on purpose while being successful. He makes it seem like it's the world against him, and Chelsea fans buy into it.


except that nobody ever liked us

even back in 2012 when we were getting through the CL on a wing and a prayer, everyone was shitting on us

so fuck it, might as well embrace the hate :cena2


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bring back Juup! Bayern slow & predictable as hell. Pedestrian as anything. The dynamism they had last year was frightening. Now...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i liked that part where they passed the ball around

that was great


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> A hard fought 1-0 home victory would be excellent.


Got my wish, only downside is it could've been 3-0.

Oh well, having the lead makes all the difference in the world for the second leg.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Well I guess I'm the only one disappointed with this result. One goal isn't a big difference to surpass Bayern, we need to be more aggressive in our game, we need to take more risks c'mon this is our last chance to reach the final. 

I'm afraid we're going to face another elimination in the semifinals.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Preferred that to last night anyway.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

People saying that Bayern were incredible under Juup last year see anything other than CL Quarters and Semis? lol

We actually are a lot better under Pep than we were last year. Only problem is that things in the final third haven't adapted to the new tactics so we're putting all our time trying to fit the peg into the hole.

Having said that, I do think we need to do what is necessary to perform better in bigger games and not adhere so strictly to the philosophy and wait for next season for it to pay off.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

id credit the win tonight more to real's midfield (alonso and modric) being absolutely incredible than bayern being poor



ArnoldTricky said:


> Preferred that to last night anyway.


i think most people would prefer passing kidney stones over watching last night's game


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nah, I really think it was our lack of creativity in the final third that decided the game. Didn't at any point think that Real were "absolutely incredible" anywhere although Modric was probably MOTM if not Pepe.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

The more I watch Modric GOATING midfields the more I miss him and wish he was with us :jose


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wow Bayern took a lot from the Utd away tie.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Femto said:


> Nah, I really think it was our lack of creativity in the final third that decided the game. Didn't at any point think that Real were "absolutely incredible" anywhere although Modric was probably MOTM if not Pepe.


come on

modric and alonso held up the ball beautifully, won almost every challenge, sprayed the ball all over the pitch and worked their asses off

two CMs that dont suck. madrid have it so great


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

One goal in two fitba matches what a sport :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

how does someone even 'score' in dressage anyways?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

bayern should be happy only to be down 1-0, not their best and thought real played pretty well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bayern were ordinary. still don't see what lahm in the midfield over martinez brings. it leaves bayern's defence without a leader, i questioned dante's ability to marshall a defence in the pre season when we played them and i haven't been convinced otherwise since. they just could not get the ball to mandzukic at all, completely frozen out up top. robben and ribery looked quite ordinary too.

the advantage here for madrid was that most of their players had played against pep's barcelona. all they had to do was sit deep and counter, and that's what they did. very unlucky to not be 3-0 up. bayern couldn't break down madrid's wall. would agree with pepe being motm, he and ramos just completely kept mandzukic out of it. alonso and modric would also be right up there, they worked double time to help out their defence.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Dante always needs a leader beside him. He can't even keep his own focus, let alone the focus of the entire line.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ribery's lost his spark since returning from injury, and I think that's a big reason for out attack being so one-dimensional, especially when it's the tandem of Kroos and Piggy in behind Mandzukic. At this point, I'm not really sure what we could do differently rather than hope for some luck with the form of the entire team (sans Robben) just dropping off at the worst possible time.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Modrid was the MOTM. Pepe was real close too. It was nice watching Alonso and Modrid pair extremely well in the middle.

I don't see much difference between Bayern of last year and of this year, except for the directness they had last season and that's what made them score 7 against Barca. I find Pep's style one-dimensional but when it works, there's nothing more effective than it.

Both ties are wide open. Still expecting Chelsea/Bayern in the final, but I'd love the Madrid derby. Would be incredible.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

We should win in munich, question is the scoreline


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

Tonight's the night.

"This year we want the gold sucka,Juventus we coming for u n****"


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Really fancy Madrid after last night. Towards the end of Pep's tenure they were always better against that Barca away from home. It will suit them even more at the Allianz to hit them on the break. Especially with GARRY BALE back in the fold.

Agree completely with Kiz on Lahm. I think Pep's tried to overthink that switch. Martinez and Schweinsteiger were an absolutely brilliant duo as it was.

Can see Madrid killing off Bayern pretty quickly with an away goal.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't even know what a Champions League final is without us anymore. TRAGIC if it happens.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm confident that Real will keep the overall aggregate in their favor unless it goes into extra time. The last time we won the first leg against Bayern, the head to head factor came costly. This year a tied head to head can only favor us and I honestly don't even remember the last time Bayern beat Real by >1 goals.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Benfica 1 Juventus 0 goal by Garay in the 2nd minute.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, the two wonderkids (Pogba, Gomes) aren't doing too good. Both seen a yellow, and a few mistakes here and there, Gomes more so than Pogba sadly. Not in a good day I guess.

Anyway, I think we have this one if we keep this up, Pirlo has been completely blocked, and Juve doesn't seem to used to deal with offensive pressure, which has been vital for us so far. We might make the net move a couple more times like this.

Hope to see a Gomes/Amorim and Cardozo/Lima switch early on the second half before it's too late, neither are into it today.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Great goal by Tevez

Even better by Lima bama4


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Lima :banderas


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Will the curse finally be lifted?


----------



## KicksToFaces! (Apr 12, 2014)

Razor King said:


> Modrid was the MOTM. Pepe was real close too. It was nice watching Alonso and Modrid pair extremely well in the middle.


It's not Modrid, it's Modrić 

Congrats to Benfica, pretty good game.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Smashing little game that! Looking forward to the second leg now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> Will the curse finally be lifted?


One can only hope :bron3

That goal by Lima though :banderas


Great game overall, last 15ish minutes were intense. Benfica started slouching a bit on the second half, but thankfully they woke up again in the end, 1-1 was really not a good score to end the night for us. 

It's going to be a wild one next week on Turim bama4


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Away goal. Fuck.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Take the lead. A win over Juve is still a damn good result.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Nige™ said:


> Take the lead. A win over Juve is still a damn good result.


 I'll be honest with you. I did not expect us to win tonight when I heard that Fejsa and Gaitán couldn't play. 

Anyone here watched the Spanish semi? Sevilla seem like a tough team...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cowabunga said:


> Away goal. Fuck.





Nige™ said:


> Take the lead. A win over Juve is still a damn good result.


Yeah, this. If we pass trough Juve, Sevilla/Valencia won't be harder. We'll also have Gaitan back in Turim, he was severely missed today.
Shame Salvio can't be there too, but I'm sure Markovic can fill the spot nicely like he did half the season.

Really happy for the win today


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

I swear the almighty great-aunt of Mary, if Benfica will manage to pass on thursday I will buy a Benfica shirt to celebrate.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I'm glad that we managed to pick up a victory over them without 3 of our regulars. If Fejsa and Gaitán play in Turin it will be easier for us. An early goal of ours in Turin would come in handy.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Cowabunga said:


> Well, I'm glad that we managed to pick up a victory over them without 3 of our regulars. If Fejsa and Gaitán play in Turin it will be easier for us. An early goal of ours in Turin would come in handy.


Expect Pirlo's allegations of performance enhancing drugs being used in the coming days. Hope he never wins anything again, overrated piece of shit...well he's worse than shit, he is infact scum!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> I swear the almighty great-aunt of Mary, if Benfica will manage to pass on thursday I will buy a Benfica shirt to celebrate.


If we take the Europa League cup this season...










I promise I'll be there when/if it happens


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

kingfunkel said:


> Expect Pirlo's allegations of performance enhancing drugs being used in the coming days. Hope he never wins anything again, overrated piece of shit...well he's worse than shit, he is infact scum!


 Well, after the draw, he did say that he felt bad for us...


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

kingfunkel said:


> Expect Pirlo's allegations of performance enhancing drugs being used in the coming days. Hope he never wins anything again, overrated piece of shit...well he's worse than shit, he is infact scum!


Juve's players accusing others of using doping :lmao

(even if I think he was right about Deportivo tho)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Cowabunga said:


> Well, I'm glad that we managed to pick up a victory over them without 3 of our regulars. If Fejsa and Gaitán play in Turin it will be easier for us. An early goal of ours in Turin would come in handy.


Congrats on the win, that was a game to do the tournament proud. Despite the loss though, it was great to see Tevez finally have a big game in Europe, he passed the ball brilliantly all night and then fooled about three defenders for a superb high IQ goal. 

Also lol at the 60 million price tag for Pogba, he's a good 3-5 years from being worth that much.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Congrats on the win, that was a game to do the tournament proud. Despite the loss though, it was great to see Tevez finally have a big game in Europe, he passed the ball brilliantly all night and then fooled about three defenders for a superb high IQ goal.
> 
> Also lol at the *60 million* price tag *for Pogba*, he's a good 3-5 years from being worth that much.



Wait, what? :lel :lel :lel :lel


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

NoyK said:


> Wait, what? :lel :lel :lel :lel


"60 to say the least" according to most Juve fans/press.

And they are probably going to sell him to PSG for a price around that mark in the summer.. :duck


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> Juve's players accusing others of using doping :lmao
> 
> (even if I think he was right about Deportivo tho)


He's an absolute shithouse, not Deportivo's fault the ref wouldn't be bribed!

That comment left a bad bitter taste in my mouth up until then I mostly only followed the Premier league(Newcastle) and little bits of serie A on channel 4. I remember watching that match and the first time ever I felt emotion/attachment to a club from another country. I remember the excitement as Depor attacked trying to do the impossible. The disbelief, the feeling that anything is possible and remained my favourite match ever.
I remember the next school match I played in demanding the number 21 shirt after watching Valeron and for him to go out and say that has basically put him on a level only reached by El Hadji Diouf


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Well done Benfica.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I'll gladly take the away goal. 

Was a good game to watch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pirlo has spewed some bollocks recently.

Just a shit xavi anyway.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Liam Miller said:


> Pirlo has spewed some bollocks recently.
> 
> Just a shit xavi anyway.


No, he's a god damn artist and was underrated his whole career in this country until he had that game against England and suddenly everyone woke up to his talents. 

Juve better rest everyone this wkd, the league is won and they desperately need this Europa win.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Juve better rest everyone this wkd, the league is won and they desperately need this Europa win.


But if they did and got beat there'd be 5 points ahead even though a 2nd string team would probably beat Sassuolo. Then if Atlanta beat them and Roma beat them it's in Roma's hands for the last game of the season.  hopefully....A guy can dream anyways. Totti deserves this title or atleast 1 more trophy before he retires.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BIG MAN maybe back in time for the second leg. Such an inspiration :terry1

If we can get him, Hazard and Eto'o back, I will start to BELIEVE.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It'd take something pretty bad to keep JT out. Plays the game, and if you get to the final, wrap him up until then. Cahill & Luiz or Ivanovic isn't a bad alternative in the meantime.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah. If he can just get through this semi and we win it, then he'll be rested until the final. It'd be a massive boost to have him. Without him the defence looks shit and lacks real leadership. Cech is definitely out too, so we really need Terry.

Those three (Terry, Hazard and Eto'o) are the most important guys for Wednesday and they're all major doubts :sad:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> *No, he's a god damn artist and was underrated his whole career in this country until he had that game against England and suddenly everyone woke up to his talents. *
> 
> Juve better rest everyone this wkd, the league is won and they desperately need this Europa win.


It was funny when the English media blew up into a Pirlo loving frenzy, as if he was the new kid on the block. They often talk about how we'd like our young talents to be like Xavi, Iniesta etc. Not long after that game, it was "We want to see young talents but like the likes of Xavi, Iniesta, Pirlo."


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> BIG MAN maybe back in time for the second leg. Such an inspiration :terry1
> 
> If we can get him, Hazard and Eto'o back, I will start to BELIEVE.


Please don't get my hopes up, please.

Damn, would be awesome if it happens. Shouldn't Hazard be fit already? It's been more than two weeks now. We miss him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Even if Terry is 75% fit, I'd prefer he play in the return leg (even with the risk of further injury). Agree with Joel, hes so important to making it into the final. Might as well risk him, and make it to the final (with the chance of playing him again), over not play him and possibly get eliminated.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Well Liverpool will appreciate you fielding a weak side  Please rest Terry for the game. Play Etoo, hasnt scored an away goal this season..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CM Styles said:


> Well Liverpool will appreciate you fielding a weak side  Please rest Terry for the game. Play Etoo, hasnt scored an away goal this season..


Terry is out for season


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

terry played through the semis in 2012 with a broken ribcage

he isnt done for this season. not yet. we somehow get through atletico, he will be at the final

also Eto'o is injured for the liverpool game


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

There is no point putting all our best players agianst Liverpool when we still have slim to none chances of winning the League, it's all focus on Atletico and getting to the final in Lisbon.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Ruckus said:


> It was funny when the English media blew up into a Pirlo loving frenzy, as if he was the new kid on the block. They often talk about how we'd like our young talents to be like Xavi, Iniesta etc. Not long after that game, it was "We want to see young talents but like the likes of Xavi, Iniesta, Pirlo."


I know. Pirlo was the architect behind a Milan team who were one choke job away from winning 3 Champions League titles in a span of 5 years. He played a huge role in Italy's 2006 World Cup win. Granted he had obviously lost something at Milan towards the end which is why they were willing to just let him go like they did but then at Juve he was rejuvenated. If you play Pirlo once a week (and often Conte is reluctant to do this) he remains a top 10 player. Absolute class.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Terry will play on Wednesday, fully fit or not. How many times it was reported that he's out for months and he came back after two weeks? He will play through injuries if needed. I wouldn't take the risk of playing Hazard if he's not fit but Terry is irreplaceable, if there's any chance he can play, he needs to play.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Terry is out for season


Interesting. I think Liverpool have the 3 points.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

really going out on a limb there styles


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Terry will play and Chelsea will make it to the Final of the CL.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

reDREDD said:


> really going out on a limb there styles


Lol what, is that sarcasm or...?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Redead using sarcasm? That doesn't sound like him 

8*D


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Kasabian said:


> Redead using sarcasm? That doesn't sound like him
> 
> 8*D


:lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Juventus has complained to Uefa wanting to ban Enzo from the 2nd leg LOL. If he were to be banned, Benfica doesn't have anyone in the midfield to play . How sad


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Even though Real have a shit record in Germany, I put a £1 bet on them winning 2-0 at 33/1. 

After reading about Real's poor German record on another footy site, i'm less enthusiastic now. But still, i'll be marking out if it came in.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Terry will start tomorrow, he's doing the press conference with Jose tonight. Rumors that Cech will play in the final if we get there and delay his surgery until after the game, but now he's apparently back in training...


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

would prefer Buyurn in the final tbh


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Femto said:


> Me too.


:duck


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone but Chelsea imo.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Madrid tonight plz



Green Light said:


> Anyone but Chelsea imo.


GL cementing himself as one of my favs on here


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if you love gl so much why dont you gay marry him DA


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Lahm at fullback looks like


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I always back English clubs, unless they're playing Barca. So yeah I'm all for Chelsea winning it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

reDREDD said:


> if you love gl so much why dont you gay marry him DA


Maybe I will. The music at the weeding would be GOAT, at least :lenny

Currently Listening Thread <3 :lenny


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If I recall correctly, all you WOATs did the Anything But Chelsea stuff in 2012, and look what happened. Best to :gabby


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neuer - Lahm, Boateng, Dante, Alaba - Kroos, Schweinsteiger - Robben, Müller, Ribery - Mandzukic

Would've rather had Martinez instead of Kroos. Hope this pays off.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

> Real Madrid C.F. ‏@realmadriden 27m
> 
> Casillas, Pepe, Ramos, Coentrão, Ronaldo, Benzema, Bale, Alonso, Carvajal, Modric, Di María #BayernRealMadrid #RMLive





> Real Madrid C.F. ‏@realmadriden 20m
> 
> Bench: Diego López, Varane, Marcelo, Casemiro, Morata, Isco, Illarra. #BayernRealMadrid #RMLive


Whole team is there. Start 11 is standard with the key players there (but Marcelo is benched). Now TAKE IT TO 'EM!

Not expecting a victory, just anything to make it to the finals is enough.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fuck me those two teams are ridiculously good. On paper on doubt there's any better.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dat dere BBC about to go in dry on Pep.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Mandzukic is such a fuckwit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RAMOS :mark: :mark: :mark:

Can Bayern score three? Man, now I feel so much better! :mark:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Bayer getting pwned...


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Ramos goal was :mark::mark::mark:, but Ronaldo jump in front of him was :wall


EDIT:

FKING RAMOS, NEVEEEER EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVER, gonna say something against you.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ramos again!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Madrid in the final.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Real were always gonna score tonight.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG ramos again :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RAMOS AGAIN WITH AN AWESOME HEADER! :mark:

Now I just hope him and Xabi don't get a card because missing them in the final would be a big blow.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

People finally realising Guardiola isn't that great, the man has no plan B just tap the ball round for ages like nonces.


----------



## KicksToFaces! (Apr 12, 2014)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY FUUUUUUUCKIIIIIIIING SHIIIIIIIT! 2:0!!! F'n Ramos!!!! Btw, Modrics assist for the first goal was fantastic.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Fuck me, Pep's ruined Bayern something awful. Forget the Domestic form, how do you go from the most dominating team in Europe to 2-0 down at your own ground? Need to lose the possession obsessed bollocks and play the way they did last year. Quick, direct and most importantly with bloody penetration.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Great counter by Madrid


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RONALDO WITH THE BIG 15!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

This is so much fun to watch.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Bloody hell Sergio!


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

LMAO, Bayern have lost the plot.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Bale was brilliant there. Ronaldo wouldn't have passed that.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Bayern/Barca all over again.



Alonso


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FFS Xabi fpalm


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The germany champs :lmao

What a joke.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy fuck at that effort from Ronaldo.

Tiki taka is dead and I'm delighted.

Ramos and Alonso going full retard.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Well it's over for Bayern. Bayern were much more effective last year and it's Guardiola's fault.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Alonso you idiot 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Christ on a bendy bus (© Woolcock) Bayern are being picked apart here.

I'd take Ramos off at half-time if I was Ancelotti, he seems intent on getting himself booked. And as I type this Alonso gets himself booked. Stupid.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Xabi 

:floyd1


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Bayern blows! Pep destroyed the team.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hunchback should be sent off for that.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

It doesn't help Bayern that Neuer has played like a complete tard either.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

#pepout

#moyesin


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Alonso aside, this was delightful to watch. Didn't expect Bayern to be this bad but the first goal really caught them off-guard and killed all their confidence.

12 years in the making but Real are in the CL finals again AT LAST! :yes



Green Light said:


> I'd take Ramos off at half-time if I was Ancelotti, he seems intent on getting himself booked. And as I type this Alonso gets himself booked. Stupid.


Agreed.

Bayern have completely lost it and have no idea what to do. Alonso fucked up already for no reason at all, no need to risk Ramos too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Disgraceful from Bayern. Where is their HONOUR?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

fuck this shit im going to kfc


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

There is still one half to play. Dante and Boateng (I think it was him with the slap) should be out by now. And I agree in taking Ramos off the field.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Ribery is such a scumbag. Best player in the world? LOL.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This is painful to watch. :side:


----------



## jewels14 (Apr 5, 2011)

nazzac said:


> With Champions League Group Stage qualifiers tonight, i'd thought it would be appropriate to start this thread.
> 
> Will Bayern defend their crown?


No. Lol.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

This is just too funny.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Femto said:


> fuck this shit im going to kfc


femto doing the right thing here


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Vader said:


> Ribery is such a scumbag. Best player in the world? LOL.


Not even the best player in that squad. Don't know how the fuck he was short-listed last season.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

jewels14 said:


> No. Lol.


Whoa, bold prediction.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Guardiola done fucked up the best team in Europe.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

BYErn Munich 
:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

"See when it start to fall apart man it really falls apart"

Ribery with the slap :lmao


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bayern got the Uefa Possession Trophy in the bag.



> Not even the best player in that squad. Don't know how the fuck he was short-listed last season.


I've got a hunch that it's because he was brilliant last season.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Henry Hill said:


> Bayern got the Uefa Possession Trophy in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a hunch that it's because he was brilliant last season.


Schweinsteiger, even Lahm were more important to that Bayern squad last season than Ribery. He was great but in the top 3, no chance.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

R.I.P FC Bayern Munich 1900 -2014


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

ScottishJobber said:


> Schweinsteiger, even Lahm were more important to that Bayern squad last season than Ribery. He was great but in the top 3, no chance.


Robben was their clear MVP. Ribery and a host of others weren't far behind and you could make a case for half their squad making the shortlist.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, Bayern are tedious.

3-0 down and still they persist with this tappy-tappy shit 30 yards out from goal.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Guardiola is a captain going down with the tika taka ship.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Henry Hill said:


> Robben was their clear MVP. Ribery and a host of others weren't far behind and you could make a case for half their squad making the shortlist.


Fair enough actually, yeah Robben had a really strong season towards the end.


Slient Alarm said:


> Christ, Bayern are tedious.
> 
> 3-0 down and still they persist with this tappy-tappy shit 30 yards out from goal.


Haha, was going to say they're playing a team that's 3-0 up waiting for the whistle, no fight at all. Pathetic in front of their own fans.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Last week's Atletico/Chelsea was more fun to watch than Bayern right now.

Good to see Ramos subbed off. Not that it was really needed since Bayern show no desire to be any dangerous, not that it would matter.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Last week's game was awesome, doesn't compare at all to this dog shit.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Gotta wonder how long Guardiola will last at Bayern. Franz Beckenbauer(sp?) already said he's not keen on the possession based game.

I reckon he'd get shown up if he ever came to the prem.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And one more for good measure! :mark:


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Penaldo destroying Bayern. :ti


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

People shouldn't give Pep too much of a hard time, he is German champion with 19 points above the 2nd place team but yea Pep had it good at Barcelona for obvious reasons


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Madrid have been a pleasure to watch this tie. 

Counter-attacking togger at its finest.

Also, greatest video of the best moment of this seasons CL.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Real Madrid playing like Bayern last season.
Bayern playing like Barcelona last season.

0-5 agg. Brilliant.

#riptikitaka


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

WE ARE ON LISBON, :homer6


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That is all :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

at least its over


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Thought Zidane was Pep for a second during Ronaldos celebration.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

WE ARE THE GERMAN SLAYERS!!!
They should award us with the DFB Cup because this is ridiculous. Seriously, this is orgasmic, this is glorious. Also Cristiano proving who is the truly best in the world.
It seems like "tiki-taka" will drown into oblivion for the next few years.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pep's stubbornness has killed Bayern. 

Tiki-Taka is done. The top teams and managers are not only stopping it, they're destroying it. It's absolutely useless when chasing the game and without a plan B you see what happens. Pep's been badly exposed tonight, but Madrid were taking his teams apart consistently towards the end of his Barca tenure.

Ronaldo is legitimately the best player I've ever seen. The fact that he keeps improving is scary. I want Atletico to win it, but Ronaldo deserves a 2nd CL medal.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Give me De Gea over Neuer any day.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Crazy how Bayern have switched places with Real and Barca last season. That has to be one of the most unexpected thrasings in CL history.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

TheJack said:


> Thought Zidane was Pep for a second during Ronaldos celebration.


Glad I wasn't the only one.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Stuck a fiver on 2-3 Madrid, not even close haha.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Ronaldo is legitimately the best player I've ever seen.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Femto said:


>


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Now we need a madrid teams final so atletico does a doblete=la liga and CL :mark: :mark:


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Chelsea - Madrid final


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No we do not need a Madrid team final. We need Chelsea to win and Jose to run around with the CL trophy in front of the Madrid players who STABBED (YES; STABBED) him in the back.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Real vs Chelsea is what I'm rooting for. It's been sweet getting retribution against the teams that eliminated us the past two years, now whoever's standing in the way for the final will hopefully get much of the same!

The death of tiki taka is great. It's way too boring and now ineffective. Just don't understand why Bayern play this style as if they are winning even though they were getting annihilated where it mattered the most. This better not mean that Real will come to the semi-finals next year and get killed by playing the same boring style since Bayern became exactly what they destroyed last year.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Spanish Lariato said:


> WE ARE THE GERMAN SLAYERS!!!
> They should award us with the DFB Cup because this is ridiculous. Seriously, this is orgasmic, this is glorious. Also Cristiano proving who is the truly best in the world.
> It seems like "tiki-taka" will drown into oblivion for the next few years.


Well done chaps. That steroid-filled, wage-stealing Catalan fucker got what he deserved.

Since Chelsea's gonna obviously win, go Real go.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Joel said:


> No we do not need a Madrid team final. We need Chelsea to win and Jose to run around with the CL trophy in front of the Madrid players who STABBED (YES; STABBED) him in the back.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Either way there's a good story behind the final and either way I hope Madrid don't win. Either Mourinho or Atletico denying Madrid La Decima would be beautiful.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Destined to be Mourinho against Madrid. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well it's three teams I wouldn't have been upset if I was told they were going to win at the beginning of the season.

Chelsea because well...
Madrid because of Ancelotti
Atletico because it's something new and they're a cool team


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

chelsea vs madrid final tho :mark:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

There's only one team who can play the tiki-taka, and that's Barca, but even for them is becoming ineffective lately.

I enjoyed this a lot, seeing the face of Guardiola was hilarious, :lol destroyed by Madrid, and how his tiki-taka was worthless. La Decima is so close :mark:


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> Well done chaps. That steroid-filled, wage-stealing Catalan fucker got what he deserved.
> 
> Since *Chelsea's gonna obviously win*, go Real go.


I bet my account that Chelsea gonna WOAT against Real Madrid.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Joel said:


> Well it's three teams I wouldn't have been upset if I was told they were going to win at the beginning of the season.
> 
> Chelsea because well...
> Madrid because of Ancelotti
> Atletico because it's something new and they're a cool team


Likewise, glad Bayern weren't the first team to win them back to back.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Masquerade said:


> I bet my account that Chelsea gonna WOAT against Real Madrid.


I mean against atletico.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> I mean against atletico.


That's fair.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*WELL LOOK WHERE WE ARE NOW...8 MONTHS AGO I SAID BAYERN WERE A POVERTY TEAM. 8 MONTHS AGO I SAID THEY WOULDN'T EVEN BE IN THE CL FINAL. THROUGH THE ENTIRE COURSE OF THE SEASON I SAID THAT BUNDESLIGA WAS THE BIGGEST JOKE IN THE FOOTBALLING WORLD. ALL THIS ONLY TO BE MET BY CRITICISM FROM STUPID IDIOTS WHO KNOW NOTHING ABOUT FOOTBALL ON THIS FORUM. I COULD GO BACK AND REQUOTE ALL THE POSTS BUT THERE ARE TOO MANY PEOPLE TO EXPOSE.

THIS IS A SENTIMENT TO JUST HOW FUCKING LAUGHABLE GERMAN FOOTBALL IS. REAL MADRID SHOULD BE LIFTING THAT BUNDESLIGA TROPHY AFTER THE WAY THEY ANHILIATED SOME "TOP" TEAMS IN THE GERMAN LEAGUE LMAO WHAT A FUCKING JOKE IT IS. 

I'VE SAID IT A MILLION TIME, THESE GERMAN PLAYERS ARE CHOKERS, THEY ARE A SHIT CLUB WHO RAID THEIR OWN LEAGUE, BUY THE BEST PLAYERS AND THEN GO ON TO SET THE RECORD FOR THE LARGEST HOME LOSS IN CL SEMI-FINAL LMAO

I SERIOUSLY FUCKING LOL @ THE DELUSIONAL TROGLODYTES WHO ACTUALLY WERE SENILE ENOUGH TO BELIEVE BAYERN WERE A GODLIKE TEAM THROUGH THE ENTIRE COURSE OF THE SEASON. YOU PEOPLE DON'T HAVE A CLUE ABOUT FOOTBALL AND SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO POST HERE.

I HOPE THE FINAL NAIL IN THE COFFIN FOR OVERRATED PLAYERS LIKE LAHM, SCHWEINSTEIGER, KROOS, MULLER, NEUER ETC..IS IN THE WORLD CUP WHEN THEY INEVITABLE GET ELIMINATED FOR THE SHIT THAT THEY ARE. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

EGAME :mark:

EDIT: CL version of the WALL OF SHAME pls :moyes2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

THE RETURN OF EGAME 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Carlo what a manager, pep has turned bayern boring i don't care what anyone says and they were much better under Heynckes.

Madrid on the counter attack are amazing.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I think I'd avoid the CL Wall of Shame. I think....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello egame, a few questions

is it time to goat?

how do you feel about barca legend pep destroying the team that destroyed you?

do you even trophy?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd just like to clarify that I also said that Bayern are poop

K thx bye :hendo


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow EGame returned and how :O he came in like Miley Cyrus


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> ...


So in the following:
a)Guardiola is poverty
b)Pass style is over for a while and Madrid was great
c)Barcelona is an utter shit for being destroyed by a bunch of german "chokers"

What option do you choose?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

TBH, Barca were equally as pathetic against Athletico. It's just Athletico happened to hit every inch of the goalpost whilst they were ripping their opposition to shreds.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

@EGame

Hows Neymar, the second best player in the world, doing right now?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kasabian said:


> I'd just like to clarify that I also said that Bayern are poop
> 
> K thx bye :hendo


^^^ Let's give the lad credit for once.

I know that even a broken watch is correct twice a day, but Denis has consistently argued that Bayern aren't very impressive in the champions league.

Well done Denis, you hit the target for once :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Ha that's a beautiful picture. Shame that he seems to care more about individual glory than team wins however. That celebration for the first goal was a little cringeworthy.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Andre said:


> ^^^ Let's give the lad credit for once.
> 
> I know that even a broken watch is correct twice a day, but Denis has consistently argued that Bayern aren't very impressive in the champions league.
> 
> Well done Denis, you hit the target for once :clap :clap :clap


*FINALLY*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Ha that's a beautiful picture. Shame that he seems to care more about individual glory than team wins however. That celebration for the first goal was a little cringeworthy.


He's one of the most self obsessed players I've ever seen, but that's the reason he's as good as he is.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*LOLING @ THE CLOWNS BRINGING BARCELONA INTO THE DISCUSSION IN AN ATTEMPT TO CHANGE THE TOPIC

POVERTY INTELLIGENCE AT ITS FINEST. MOST OF WHICH ARE THE SAME CLOWNS WHO WERE BUSTING NUTS OVER BAYERN THE ENTIRE SEASON. 

YOU REALLY EXPECT ME TO DISCUSS FOOTBALL WITH YOU? LAUGHABLE.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> He's one of the most self obsessed players I've ever seen, but that's the reason he's as good as he is.


Yes, there is an element of truth to that. I just cracked up laughing when the whole team practically starting holding up the 15 on their hands like they were actually competing for this prize rather than the tie itself.

I have to admit with Modric and Bale there and Ancelotti as manager I'm finding it harder to hate Madrid. I think I would root for them against Chelsea who lost their last thread of likeability when Mata departed.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Insert random portuguese song


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kasabian said:


>


Spare a thought for this man tonight. Poor guy.

ique2 at egame. I think Simeone has broken him.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

EGame said:


> *LOLING @ THE CLOWNS BRINGING BARCELONA INTO THE DISCUSSION IN AN ATTEMPT TO CHANGE THE TOPIC
> 
> POVERTY INTELLIGENCE AT ITS FINEST. MOST OF WHICH ARE THE SAME CLOWNS WHO WERE BUSTING NUTS OVER BAYERN THE ENTIRE SEASON.
> 
> YOU REALLY EXPECT ME TO DISCUSS FOOTBALL WITH YOU? LAUGHABLE.*


Not seen your previous posts but if you wrote it before Pep came in or just as... fair enough.

However everyone all season has been talking about how shit this Bayern team have been compared to last season, don't know about this site but actual football ones. Fair play if no one listened but, their domestic record fooled a lot of people!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Spare a thought for this man tonight. Poor guy.
> 
> ique2 at egame. I think Simeone has broken him.



No not simeone.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

TheJack said:


> *Insert random portuguese song


Lol. He really is 90's HBK down to a tee. Cocky as hell, completely self-absorbed, obsessed with his own image and not a trace of modesty but so darn exciting that you can't but be amazed even whilst he is busy inciting your hatred. Basically, sport needs characters like this to thrive.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Ha that's a beautiful picture. Shame that he seems to care more about individual glory than team wins however. That celebration for the first goal was a little cringeworthy.


Tbf to him, the team was already up 2-0 and had one foot in Lisbon when he scored so he deserved the spotlight at that moment for breaking the record.

I'm glad he got that out of the way tonight so he can focus on being a team player in the final instead of worrying about the record. He may have a huge ego but I don't know who wouldn't be like that if they were even half as talented. The biggest joy for me in United winning in 2008 was that he finally became a CL winner like a player of his class should be. Here's hoping it becomes 2x next month.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

It'a a fine accomplishment but it'll only mean something to Ronaldo if they don't go on to lift the trophy.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Why did Xabi do such a stupid foul at 3:0 for his team? :costanza


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Incredible win. Fuck Bayern.

Chelsea Atletico tomorrow come on. Dream final Chelsea/Madrid :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AFTER ALL THE EVENTS OF TODAY I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SEND MY FAIREST OF CONGRATS TO CUNTHIAGO ALCUNTERA. 

*THE FIRST PLAYER IN THE HISTORY OF FOOTBALL TO BE AT THE END OF CONSECUTIVE 0-4 CL SEMI-FINAL DEFEATS AT THE SAME STADUM*

ENJOY IT YOU WORTHLESS FUCK, A RECORD SOMEONE OF YOUR WORTHLESS CALIBER DESERVES. 

******.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

TheJack said:


> *Insert random portuguese song


At first I thought he was saying "tiki taka, tiki taka" while laughing ep


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

So this will be Ancelotti's fourth CL final as manager. Has anyone else accomplished this feat outside of Lippi?

Bloody impressive regardless.

Edit: Just realised Ferguson did it too.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Saw a video on Facebook with Single Ladies played over that Ronaldo celebration. It was delicious.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Femto said:


> WE'RE BACK, BITCHES
> 
> Great flow, silky passing, efficient runs, and save for a little bit of nerves, we're looking GOOD





Abk™ said:


> Hope for the same on Tuesday.





Femto said:


> Ronaldo raping Osasuna Hutz





Femto said:


> at least its over



Hutz

I'm the RIGHT ONE :robben2


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

If it's a Chelsea / Madrid final then either Mourinho or Ancelotti will make history by equalling Bob Paisley's record of three wins as manager, a record that he has held for over thirty years. Mourinho doing it with three different clubs would be even more bad ass.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Ronaldo is the opposite of messi in every way,i love it :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Heynckes' Bayern would probably beat this Bayern by the same result they beat Barcelona last year. Guardiola completely ruined this team as expected, everything that made them the machine that they were. The organization, directness, doesn't even look like the same team. 

Terry starting tomorrow gives me a lot of confidence, Hazard also starts which can be crucial in getting this one goal in a moment of brilliance. A win tomorrow and the players go to Lisbon for the game of their lives, more than a CL final, they will play for Jose. If we get there, I wish I could see Jose's preparation for that final because he's going to throw everything he has during this time, tactically, physically, mentally, it's going to be something. One more game to get there and then losing isn't an option.

:jose :terry1


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I would have preferred Bayern in the semifinals, would have 110% advanced. Worried about tomorrow. Would be amazing if we got to the final. The Chelsea/Madrid setup with each manager facing their former team is great.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

To be honest, this semi is a must win as well for Jose. As great as he is, the one thing you can throw at him is his failure at this Champions League semi final stage. Think he's been here 7 times and only advanced twice. It can't be 2 n 8 after tomorrow.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So wrong about Bayern. Shocking, absolutely shocking the difference between them a year ago and now. Bundesliga a walk in the park for them, but other than City & Arsenal away, I've been really unimpressed with them in Europe. Even Chelsea in the Super Cup frustrated them. Good job ep


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Nxt season, Pep will probably try and model Lewandowski after Messi by making him play deeper and forcing him to deliver intricate passes. Fact is this Bayern team is not built for tika taka, Barca in their prime weren't impressive because they dominated posession, they were inspiring because of what they did with that possession. Barca's triangles were a thing of beauty to behold, Bayern players just look like they're aimlessly passing the ball around.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Joel said:


> To be honest, this semi is a must win as well for Jose. As great as he is, the one thing you can throw at him is his failure at this Champions League semi final stage. Think he's been here 7 times and only advanced twice. It can't be 2 n 8 after tomorrow.


I know what you mean but this Chelsea side have punched above their weight this season, being in the semis, challenging for the pl title... amazing what Mou's done with no quality striker and really just one proper CM (who we didn't get until Jan!), and this isn't even the final product. 

Next season we'll really see Mourinho's Chelsea, but yeah if they finish 3rd in the league and lose tomorrow I'd still consider it a successful season. In saying that though, Atletico have got no chance at the Bridge.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Mourinho is a defensive genius. It must be heaven being a defender in his system.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Mourinho is a defensive genius. It must be heaven being a defender in his system.


I think he'd have done wonders for our dodgy defence, carrick also probably would have had a better season under him.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

He could carry some broomsticks to a clean sheet.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Strange since moyes is considered a defensive coach but obviously doesn't have the overall tactical nous of Jose or the players are simply shit which would explain alot.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Some managers aren't built to manage big clubs. A lot of it comes down to bottle when you're managing a big club, at Everton you have pressure still but you're flying under the radar, every loss isn't headline news, you have a little more breathing room. Look at Harry Redknapp, he was doing a fine old job with a very exciting Spurs team but as soon as they looked like they were on the verge of something big he shat his pants big time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ScottishJobber said:


> I know what you mean but this Chelsea side have punched above their weight this season, being in the semis, challenging for the pl title... amazing what Mou's done with no quality striker and really just one proper CM (who we didn't get until Jan!), and this isn't even the final product.
> 
> Next season we'll really see Mourinho's Chelsea, but yeah if they finish 3rd in the league and lose tomorrow I'd still consider it a successful season. In saying that though, Atletico have got no chance at the Bridge.


I don't think Chelsea FC need to reach the final, but I think Jose Mourinho does. If we as a football club don't reach it, it's not a big deal since we were there 2 years ago and since this season is more a development season.

But personally for Mourinho, he can't fail again at this stage. He failed at it twice for Chelsea and then for the last three years at Madrid. Madrid also just got to the final without him. For his own ego, he needs to win tomorrow.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea to win it all as Mourinho mocks Ronaldo's celebration by flashing three fingers on either hand right in front of his face. MONEY!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pep was never going to replicate Jupp, anyone who understands football (barely anyone on this forum) would have known this the second Pep signed for Bayern. 

Pep has been very verbal on the football that he likes to play, the same type of football that he has played from Barca youth player, to first team player, to Barca B manager and to Barca manager. He understands this football better than anyone else in this world. 

It works beautifully when you have world class players like Xavi, Iniesta and Messi etc...who have been taught to play this style since they were small kids. They knew how the system worked and Pep knew how the system worked and the result was magic. 

Now Pep walked into Bayern thinking he could do the same thing with old men like Schweinsteiger, Lahm, Robben, Ribery etc...who have never played this style of football in their entire life, and the result was a disaster. They went under the radar in a league where their team was stacked with so much more talent than the opposition, but when they came up against a world class team, their system of high defensive lines, slow passage of play, one touch football and posession turned into football suicide. 

On one end of the spectrum you have Barca who have a situation where the players understand the system and the coach does not. On the other hand you have Bayern who have a coach who understands the system but the players do not. The end result is the same, a team that plays incredibly static and self-destructive football. 

I feel bad for Pep, he just lost his best friend and tomorrow he will be crucified by the media and fans for one of the most humiliating defeats in Bayern history. A lot of fans are calling for his head and I bet that old fuck Beckenbauer is too. 

I still LOVE it though, Bayern self-destructing after 1 year of dominance. FUCKING LOLLLLLL strong 1 year cycle.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

It's on Pep for trying to get completely different players to try and play his style of football. Would your first port of call at Madrid to be to try and get Ronaldo and Bale to play nice short, one touch passes? You're right it was a style perfect for the players he had at Barca and they executed it brilliantly resulting in 2 CL wins and an inspiring brand of football. However, those old men you just insulted dominated together last year so it's not a case of the requisite talent not being there, it's a case of the talent not being appropriately managed.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TheJack said:


>


I marked for the goal but this was the gayest thing I've seen in or out of a men's bathhouse


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Joel said:


> I don't think Chelsea FC need to reach the final, but I think Jose Mourinho does. If we as a football club don't reach it, it's not a big deal since we were there 2 years ago and since this season is more a development season.
> 
> But personally for Mourinho, he can't fail again at this stage. He failed at it twice for Chelsea and then for the last three years at Madrid. Madrid also just got to the final without him. For his own ego, he needs to win tomorrow.


Aww I see what you're saying, yeah I agree. Tbf to Mou though, his Madrid team bottled it... well, underperformed for him, don't think they got on behind the scenes, especially his last season.

I'm expecting a 1-0 tomorrow night, get it early then sit back and defend same way we did with Liverpool. Obviously another goal would be cracking. 1st leg showed that Atletico cannot break down Chelsea's defence when they sit back so they need to make sure not to get too many bodies up the pitch.


Henry Hill said:


> Chelsea to win it all as Mourinho mocks Ronaldo's celebration by flashing three fingers on either hand right in front of his face. MONEY!













EGame said:


> ...Now Pep walked into Bayern thinking he could do the same thing with old men like Schweinsteiger, Lahm, Robben, Ribery etc...who have never played this style of football in their entire life, and the result was a disaster. They went under the radar in a league where their team was stacked with so much more talent than the opposition, but when they came up against a world class team, their system of high defensive lines, slow passage of play, one touch football and posession turned into football suicide.


Exactly, I don't have a clue why all these clubs wanted him. Only club he suits is Barcelona.
Old men part isn't true, they were the best team in Europe last season and if Heynckes wasn't sacked for a one-trick-pony they'd still be on top.
It'll be interesting to see where Pep ends up, can't see him staying at Bayern for 4+ seasons.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

You CANNOT walk into a team with 30 year old men who have excelled at fast, aggressive counter attacking football all their lives and try to get them to play Tiki-Taka.* IT DOESN'T WORK THAT WAY*.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

idk I think I could do it.



Joel said:


> No we do not need a Madrid team final. We need Chelsea to win and Jose to run around with the CL trophy in front of the Madrid players who STABBED (YES; STABBED) him in the back.


You BETRAYED poor Carlo. You and your dirty Russian money.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

EGame said:


> You CANNOT walk into a team with 30 year old men who have excelled at fast, aggressive counter attacking football all their lives and try to get them to play Tiki-Taka.* IT DOESN'T WORK THAT WAY*.


Preaching to the choir.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:duck at tiki taka being dead. holy overreaction. tiki taka was also dead in 2010.

it's his first season. the bare minimum was to retain the league and probably to make the final. they made the semi, so oh well. it didn't matter what style they played, when you have mediocre rubbish like boateng and someone who's obviously read his own headlines in dante at the back, they were always going to get penetrated dry. enaldo, benzema and garry bale absolutely ran rings around those two. offered absolutely zero protection by kroos, who for me was the worst player on the field, narrowly beating out ribery.

madrid were absolutely breathtaking. that 90 minutes would've beaten any team. incredible defending, lightning quick on the counter, and with neuer's idiocy, they could've had even more. the delightful free kick at the end was the cherry on top of the cherries. it's definitely la decima season. one more game of that and it's over. 

not enough appreciation for luka modric either. turned his career around this season. added that defensive bite that he didn't have when he left spurs. moved up and back with ease. obviously aided by toni 'can't move anywhere' kroos, but still outstanding over the two legs.

over the summer, bayern will spend. will be astounded if both dante and boateng are at the club next season, one of ribery/robben will probably be moved on, kroos possibly. pep will bring in more players for his system, and i expect them to be better next season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Did CGS write the quote in your sig, Kizwell?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no i have no idea why it says that i fixed it days ago.

if i go into edit sig it says 'so i don't need to move them.' nice one servers.

lets not forget that bayern will have lewandowski next season, and gotze will play more games, as he's looked great whenever he's come on. you can only play with what you have, pep currently doesn't have the players, but he'll get them.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy shit. Would have felt pretty safe betting my life's savings that today's game would not be 4-0 for either side.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Pep's come in and ruined what Bayern were. They're not built for this tiki taka crap.

Madrid tho bama4


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Joel said:


> I don't think Chelsea FC need to reach the final, but I think Jose Mourinho does. If we as a football club don't reach it, it's not a big deal since we were there 2 years ago and since this season is more a development season.
> 
> But personally for Mourinho, he can't fail again at this stage. He failed at it twice for Chelsea and then for the last three years at Madrid. Madrid also just got to the final without him. For his own ego, he needs to win tomorrow.




I really hope Mourinho chokes. 
I think he buries what is left of sympathetic appeal of Chelsea.
He is no good son of a bitch.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiz said:


> :duck at tiki taka being dead. holy overreaction. tiki taka was also dead in 2010.
> 
> it's his first season. the bare minimum was to retain the league and probably to make the final. they made the semi, so oh well. it didn't matter what style they played, when you have mediocre rubbish like boateng and someone who's obviously read his own headlines in dante at the back, they were always going to get penetrated dry. enaldo, benzema and garry bale absolutely ran rings around those two. offered absolutely zero protection by kroos, who for me was the worst player on the field, narrowly beating out ribery.
> 
> ...



Bayern shouldn't need to spend, their squad is absolutely stacked. It's not a simple matter of Pep bringing in players to play the tika taka because very few players can play it effectively, he struck gold with Xavi - Iniesta - Messi and it's very unlikely he's going to find that kind of deadly combination again. After this result, it should be Pep looking at himself in the mirror and thinking about the change, not blaming the players for not realising his system. 

If Bayern had played Madrid with the same flair as last year this would have been an exhilarating tie and one that even had they lost they could still have held their heads high in defeat. Instead their passive, pointless tika-taka play led to a devastating, humiliating loss. 

But you think the solution is for one of two of the best wingers in the world to pack their bags?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ScottishJobber said:


> Exactly, I don't have a clue why all these clubs wanted him. Only club he suits is Barcelona.
> Old men part isn't true, they were the best team in Europe last season and if Heynckes wasn't sacked for a one-trick-pony they'd still be on top.


Heynckes wasn't sacked though. He retired.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it doesn't matter what style they played, their defence and kroos was to blame for this. they could play however they wanted, boateng and dante were so utterly terrible. that's where the change will happen, an improvement at centre back.

when it comes down to it, it's his first year at bayern. he made small changes each time at barca and came back better for it. they already have one of the most lethal strikers in the world coming in, he'll adjust his team. he's not an idiot. people calling for his head are insane. he's put in a radical style change, they've still walked the league and fallen short of making a final. he'll change, he did it at barca, he'll do it again at bayern.

i never said it was the solution. but robben is now 30, ribery is 31, they're the wrong ages to be as a winger. they have the extremely talented shaqiri just waiting there, you can't risk losing him. it just wouldn't surprise me if pep starts to put some more youth into the team, like he did at barca.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I am rooting for Chelsea tonight. In case we lose at the final it would be a sweeter pill to swallow if we do it to such a great man as Mourinho.



Kiz said:


> not enough appreciation for luka modric either. turned his career around this season. added that defensive bite that he didn't have when he left spurs. moved up and back with ease. obviously aided by toni 'can't move anywhere' kroos, but still outstanding over the two legs.


Modrić has been GOATING since last season. And to think that the Spanish media tried to undervalue his signing saying that he was the worst transfer of 2012.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:lel at one EGame and post and idiots expose themselves as idiots yet again. Every. Single. Time. Classic.

Also everyone overreacts to outcomes of big matches. Pep's style hasn't worked this season with Bayern. Put him back at Barca and it will work again. It's not the style, it's the players. A style of football can always work, you just need the right pieces to make it so. Bayern don't have the right pieces. They don't have a go to guy in that system like Messi. Mandzukic has been useless in the Champions League ties playing in front of defenses, Ribery is playing worse than Valencia right now (at least he tries) and nobody in their midfield is Xavi or Iniesta who can thread through balls past a parked bus. They got the ball and were totally clueless up against a well structured defense. And then they couldn't defend at all because their CBs and GK are clowns. Seriously Neuer is fucking shit as I keep saying. Put him in Arsenal's team and he'll be exposed as being as big of a lunatic as Chesney Brown is. Also Lahm has been terrible in the Madrid and Utd ties, even when he's gone back to RB. Everyone bar Robben has been terrible for them in them 2 ties actually. I'm also pretty sure them switching off in the League really hurt them in the Champions League. It's just so naive to think you can switch it off for weekends and then play your best in the week. Either Pep has to adapt his style to suit this Bayern team better or he has to adapt the team to his style. If neither of them 2 things happen then it exposes Pep as really not being a world class manager at all. What he did at Barca was world class but he's not a world class manager if he's so much of a one trick pony that fits one size fits all. Madrid were fantastic mind.

Gonna be so sweet when Atletico ruin everyone's dream final. Especially them cunts Tyldesley and Townsend. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I wouldn't say he's shit, but i don't believe Neuer is the best goalkeeper in the world like many others do.

I rate Courtois as the best (watch him make a mistake tonight now i have said that :side


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

imo neuer gets bored during games and feels the need to be eccentric.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at people thinking the style isn't problem.

That style plays into Madrid's hand, last nights game was not the first time we've seen it. We seen it against Barcelona too, who not so coincidentally are only starting to beat Madrid again when Martino actually does try and change their style.

Tiki-Taka, at least this version of it is dead.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so cos of one game means it's dead

logic/10

martino changed their style and look where it got them. 3rd!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> so cos of one game means it's dead
> 
> logic/10
> 
> martino changed their style and look where it got them. 3rd!





> last nights game was not the first time we've seen it.


reading/10

Martino also beat Madrid twice. No one's disputing that it doesn't work against the shite in Spain and Germany.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what does pep's bayern have to do with tata's barca?

oh right, nothing.

i bet barca care that tata beat madrid twice. it means absolutely nothing. atrocious argument.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Doesn't work all the time = dead. Great logic. It just needs to adapt and Pep needs an alternative when his style isn't working. 99% of people here make these massive overreactions based on one match. You all chastise (great word btw) owners for being so reactionary to one or two bad results yet you're just the same in your reactions. It didn't work with Bayern this season doesn't = can't work at all anymore. I guess we're ignoring how it worked twice for Barca against Madrid this season. Yes it needs to adapt to when teams can tactically counter the style but that doesn't mean the style as a whole is dead and shouldn't be used anymore. It just needs tweaking even in the personnel employing the tactic or how the tactic adapts stern defences. *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Kiz said:


> i bet barca care that tata beat madrid twice. it means absolutely nothing. atrocious argument.


*:deandre*


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry but I think it's bollocks to blame the players and not Pep, also no one is calling for his head?

Great managers adapt and play with what they have, Bayern's squad are not suited to play 4-3-3(False 9) *with* possession tactics, the build-up play is far too slow for wingers like Robben and Ribery to be properly effective and Kroos and Schweinsteiger should never play together as proven by Bayern's previous managers. Bayern's back 4 were the best of the best last season but all of sudden they're rubbish? Don't think so, last season they defended like a unit and their line was no where near as high AND they also had Javi sitting infront of them.

Tika Taka isn't just about keeping the ball, the most important part of it is off-the-ball movement, something that years of training takes to pull off, not one summer. Pep imo came in with the wrong approach, he should've have adapted and tinkered a little, not change the whole foundation of Bayern's game.

It's also fine to say "Yeah but he hasn't got the players", replacing Mandzukic with Lewi wouldn't have changed much last night, and this isn't knee-jerking, their European form hasn't been that convincing this season and to blame the players is ludicrous.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pretty sure people (here anyway) aren't saying that. The tactics were obviously wrong over both legs and that's Pep's fault. The players don't fit the system but Pep should still be able to adapt to the system to what squad he has. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

people have absolutely called for pep's head because people are kneejerking idiots.

if great managers adapt, why can't great players adapt? i've had questions about boateng and dante before, and now that the onus has been put on them, they've flaked under pressure. you don't know how these players react until the spotlight is shone on them. bayern have it super easy in the league, so why not challenge them? make them play out of their comfort zone. 

how can he adapt to something before he's had a chance to implement it? he'll learn from what happened and he'll change his system. what manager hasn't had a setback in their careers? not less in their first season in a new country moving from superpower to superpower?

it's fine because he didn't have the players. there's no guarantee that the old juup way would've won them anything. for all we know people could've figured that out.

why is it ludicrous to blame the players? if they're as world class as they quite obviously believe they are, they should be able to adapt, no?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Pretty sure people (here anyway) aren't saying that. The tactics were obviously wrong over both legs and that's Pep's fault. The players don't fit the system but Pep should still be able to adapt to the system to what squad he has. *



They won the league ages ago. Since then they've won 4 out of 9 matches (before last nights hammering). The lack of real competitive football has upset their rhythm/momentum.
I'm not saying they'd have beaten Real had their league not been seen up (cos like Seabs said, Pep got it wrong) but it would've been tighter


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Kiz said:


> people have absolutely called for pep's head because people are kneejerking idiots.
> 
> if great managers adapt, why can't great players adapt? i've had questions about boateng and dante before, and now that the onus has been put on them, they've flaked under pressure. you don't know how these players react until the spotlight is shone on them. bayern have it super easy in the league, so why not challenge them? make them play out of their comfort zone.
> 
> ...


Yeah well that's just idiots who don't watch football an awful lot.

I know where you're coming from, and it's not a bad point, however it's the managers job to slowly introduce his philosophy and in turn, if they players are world class they will adapt.
I forgot to mention that tika-taka isn't a "tactic" that managers can just tell their players to use, it needs to be implemented in the youth, know what I mean? For example if Mourinho went to Bayern and threw away Jupps tactics in favour of his, it'd be easier for them to adapt because it's not a radical change.

I agree he obviously needs time, but he'll definitely have to change his 'philosophy', I don't think questioning him is bad because he really has only managed Barcelona so we don't know what like he'll turn out... will be interesting either way.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I expect Chelsea to try and control the game more tonight and Atletico can burst quickly on the counter. 1-1 I think. First goal is absolutely massive though (well duh), if Chelsea get it I think they'll win.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Doesn't work all the time = dead. Great logic. It just needs to adapt and Pep needs an alternative when his style isn't working. 99% of people here make these massive overreactions based on one match. You all chastise (great word btw) owners for being so reactionary to one or two bad results yet you're just the same in your reactions. It didn't work with Bayern this season doesn't = can't work at all anymore. I guess we're ignoring how it worked twice for Barca against Madrid this season. Yes it needs to adapt to when teams can tactically counter the style but that doesn't mean the style as a whole is dead and shouldn't be used anymore. It just needs tweaking even in the personnel employing the tactic or how the tactic adapts stern defences. *


I am not saying that tiki-taka is dead forever but it is clear that the style is losing steam and it will probably get relegated for a few years.
Even you are saying that the style need a tweak here and there. You can't rely on horizontal passing alone. Since Madrid beat Barça in the 2011 King's Cup the style has showed its flaws. They have won a few trophies but never like before. 
The subsistence of the gameplay will depend on how the managers can mix the old passing with some fast counteratacks and verticallity. There is no way that tiki-taka as we know it will continue to be as sucesful as in the past because one of his major advantages is the novelty. And in this summer's WC we will see the last nail in the coffin if Del Bosque is not smart enough.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Terry Gibson ‏@TerryGibson88 59m
Very disappointed that so many are happy to see so called "Tippy Tappy" football at the moment not getting favourable results!

Terry Gibson ‏@TerryGibson88 58m
Incredible to believe that so many are short sighted in terms of improving individual players & for players to perform better technically

Terry Gibson ‏@TerryGibson88 56m
Criticising managers who dare to be creative & innovative is beyond belief.Perhaps it explains national teams lack of success in last 48 yrs

Terry Gibson ‏@TerryGibson88 54m
Let's just stick to 4-4-2, play up and down and across the pitch in straight lines & fill the teams with bloody Power & Pace.

Terry Gibson ‏@TerryGibson88 52m
How dare someone like Pep introduce us to full backs playing as wingers, wingers tucking inside on wrong side & a no 9 who isn't 6ft4!

Terry Gibson ‏@TerryGibson88 49m
It's not just Pep but in truth he was the innovator that thankfully others have followed. There is room in football for all types of styles

terry THE GREAT gibson has spoken everyone else pls go


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> what does pep's bayern have to do with tata's barca?
> 
> oh right, nothing.
> 
> i bet barca care that tata beat madrid twice. it means absolutely nothing. atrocious argument.


My argument is that big teams have been exposing the tiki-taka with counter attacking for a while, often leading to heavy defeats. When Bayern/Barca etc. start chasing games in that system they look lost. Martino might not have helped Barca in a lot of ways, but he could see the cracks that were exposed by Bayern and Madrid the season before, there was an outcry even from the fans for a change of approach. It's just now they're backtracking as it hasn't been a smooth transition. 

I'm not calling for Pep's head, but it was a stupid appointment. That squad was ready-made to dominate Europe for years playing exactly how it was playing. Yes you need to improve so the signings made sense, but investing so much in a manager who's looking to completely tear apart such a successful model was asinine. 

Dortmund destroyed this Bayern side too. Ironically Bayerns win against them this season came when Pep actually DID adapt and started off that game playing very direct.

Anyone who think this was "just one game" and some sort of freak result hasn't really been paying attention.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

A lot of the failure of Tata's stint was caused by the players who refused to change the style one iota. Players who believe that it is some kind of sacrosanct style and those who dare to speak out against it are nothing more than heretics. Tata wanted to introduce some variants to the game but they didn't let him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we hear all the time of squads to dominate europe. everyone who wins the champions league is going to go on and dominate europe. when does it happen? barca at their peak aside, and even then, they didn't win two in a row.

once again, it's his first season. when inter beat barca, what happened? pep changed. he made slight alterations to his team, brought in a couple of players, yada yada. they won the champions league again.

it is a freak result. could madrid have played much better than they did? not really. that was the best i've seen them play in years. ancelotti changed madrid's system, somehow they adapted. carlo's brilliant. pep's players fail to properly adapt. pep's an idiot.

there was always going to be a period of transition. who knows, pep does the treble next season and then suddenly tiki taka's alive and well again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Madrid were good but Bayern played into their hands completely. You can't leave your CB's isolated against them, which they did and we've seen before. Alaba has the pace to stay with Bale, but when so he's high up the pitch consistently you're going to get hurt. It was inevitable. 

It wasn't a freak game ffs, They had 3 or 4 CLEAR cut chances to have won that game in the first leg, again, doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *:lel at one EGame and post and idiots expose themselves as idiots yet again. Every. Single. Time. Classic.
> 
> Also everyone overreacts to outcomes of big matches. Pep's style hasn't worked this season with Bayern. Put him back at Barca and it will work again. It's not the style, it's the players. A style of football can always work, you just need the right pieces to make it so. Bayern don't have the right pieces. They don't have a go to guy in that system like Messi. Mandzukic has been useless in the Champions League ties playing in front of defenses, Ribery is playing worse than Valencia right now (at least he tries) and nobody in their midfield is Xavi or Iniesta who can thread through balls past a parked bus. They got the ball and were totally clueless up against a well structured defense. And then they couldn't defend at all because their CBs and GK are clowns. Seriously Neuer is fucking shit as I keep saying. Put him in Arsenal's team and he'll be exposed as being as big of a lunatic as Chesney Brown is. Also Lahm has been terrible in the Madrid and Utd ties, even when he's gone back to RB. Everyone bar Robben has been terrible for them in them 2 ties actually. I'm also pretty sure them switching off in the League really hurt them in the Champions League. It's just so naive to think you can switch it off for weekends and then play your best in the week. Either Pep has to adapt his style to suit this Bayern team better or he has to adapt the team to his style. If neither of them 2 things happen then it exposes Pep as really not being a world class manager at all. What he did at Barca was world class but he's not a world class manager if he's so much of a one trick pony that fits one size fits all. Madrid were fantastic mind.
> 
> Gonna be so sweet when Atletico ruin everyone's dream final. Especially them cunts Tyldesley and Townsend. *


You make some good points but you are just as guilty of this as well tbf. Unless you were joking when you said the likes of Zlatan and Cavani wouldn't cope in the premiership. 

Also it wasn't just one game. Their tika taka approach has been poor throughout the CL but they got lucky that they drew the eternal bottlers Arsenal (who don't even know what a bus is to park) and a Utd team in turmoil. 

@Kiz - Your point about Robben and Ribery's age is understandable, but I don't think age is what impacted their form this season, they just seemed unable to adapt to a new managerial approach and in that instance I sympathise with the players. Obviously those two guys have a short shelf life and the future needs to be considered but as of now they are legit top 10 offensive players in the world still and I think it would be mad to let them go unless you could get a huge offer in return. 

Had this been a close defeat where they put up a respectable defence of the title then there would be no need to panic but when you suffer a humiliating loss like that you have to point the fingers at everyone associated with the club and have to realise that the system is flawed.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Boring and dull part 2 tonight.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*There's plenty of evidence to support the idea that Zlatan and Cavani don't cut it in big matches like their reputation and price tag would suggest.

It needs adapting and it needs to be more flexible when it comes up against stern defences is what I'm saying. For some reason people seem to be suggesting it's all or nothing. The tiki-taka approach is fine but every manager needs to be able to adapt and have more than one strategy he can go to. The failure to adapt is the issue not the actual tiki-taka strategy. That's why saying the style is dead is an issue. It's not dead, it just doesn't work every single time. There'll be games where Jose uses his sit deep defensive tactics in a big away game and a team manages to counter it and win comfortably. It doesn't mean the strategy doesn't work, just that it didn't work on that occasion. No strategy will always work. There's big teams that it will work against and there's big teams that it won't work against. You can say that for any strategy, hence the need to adapt and not be one dimensional and hence the reason why saying a style "is dead" is just silly.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Schwarzer, Ivanović, Cahill, Terry, Azpilcueta, Cole, David Luiz, Ramires, Torres, Hazard, Willian

Courtois; Torres, Miranda, Godin, Luis, Cardoso, Suarez, Koke, Arda Turan, Adrian, Diego Costa.

well there's defensive, and then there's whatever lineup chelsea have just put out.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ashley Cole in midfield :|


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

3 man defence with the 2 wingbacks apparently.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I always thought Cole can be a great DM but I think it's Azpi who will play there. Cole starting is great either way, it's a big game, big pressure, you want Cole in that team.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Well, Chelsea hasn't conceded a goal for 702 minutes when Cole has been on the pitch so that's a positive, I guess.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I fancy torturing my soul tonight so I'm hoping for another 0-0 then a 133-132 penalty ending.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I guess I won't be watching this game then


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuck chelsea,lets go atletico :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

If Atletico pull off the CL and La Liga :banderas

Fuck Real Madrid tho. Will be going for either Chelsea or Atletico in the final.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

What is with people in general's fluctuating opinions on Cole. Whenever he has a even a slight dip in form everyone starts writing the obituaries for him. The man lives for the big occasion. I personally think he's a better man for starting LB at the world than Baines. The most consistent LB in the world taking the past 10 years into account.

Atletico looking a slight bit gotten to early on with all the frees around the pitch. Torres looks up for it at least.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Atletico have been Ultimo Poopio so far.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

:mark:

EDIT: have a sneaky feeling Costa's going to see the red mist tonight....


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Torres looks gutted.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Chelsea's jammyness has no bounds.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ATLETICOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Adriannnnnnnn


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Slient Alarm said:


> Chelsea's jammyness has no bounds.





Slient Alarm said:


> ATLETICOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Embarrassing.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Can definitely tell which team Tyler wants to advance :lmao


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

He's played 6 defenders and he can't keep a clean sheet :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Joel said:


> Embarrassing.


:jose


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!ATL!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Called the 2 WOATs Torres and Adrian scoring as soon as I saw the teams. Incredible that Simeone starts Adrian ahead of Diego, Garcia and Villa and he scores. Talk about when things are just going your way. Abysmal defending from Cole and Cahill on the goal too despite Tyler and Neville not blaming the English guys. More open game always suited Atletico scoring more. Second half plays into their hands too. Scoring twice vs this defence will be so difficult and the more space will make Atletico even more of a threat going forward and putting the tie out of reach.*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Madrid final oh yeah baby :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Don't like 0-0 at all.


Pretty much.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just turned it on as the penalty happened.

I have no problems with an All Madrid final, but Chelsea vs Real seems like it's destined to never happen. Cockblocked for the second time now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is so good.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:yum:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol @ Simeone.

Yep, the trophy is making its way to Madrid one way or another.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Joking aside, Hazard has fucked this up hugely for Chelsea.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow a Madrid final. I cannot believe this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Better and more complete team won. Congrats to them.

Final should be good and heated.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:draper2

Don't mind who wins in the final. I like Ancelotti and would like him to win the title, and Ronaldo would deserve another medal after a great CL campaign. Atletico winning it would top off a fantastic season for Simeone, and a double would be amazing for them. Game should be good either way.

I am looking forward to a good summer, and a better season next year.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn, I was rooting for Chelsea. Because if we lose La Decima against Atletico that would be a nightmare for us.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck Chelsea, I'm glad they're gone. Atletico is so much better, and the finals should be off the charts.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Madrid final :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Atletico to win it all


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Put money on Chelsea/Real final yesterday but this is just superb. We won't be hearing about a 'Mourinho masterclass' for a while now. Accepting the lack of an away goal last week knowing how much pressure it would put on them to win at home, making them vulnerable to an away goal from Atletico. Yeah, fucking masterful that Jose.:clap


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™;33616770 said:


> Put money on Chelsea/Real final yesterday but this is just superb. We won't be hearing about a 'Mourinho masterclass' for a while now. Accepting the lack of an away goal last week knowing how much pressure it would put on them to win at home, making them vulnerable to an away goal from Atletico. Yeah, fucking masterful that Jose.:clap


He's still a genius, you lunatic. One game doesn't change his history. He has to take the blame for the ultra defensive approach to last week for sure. But tonight the team had no answer to the goal conceded at such a vital time. It's just made us fold completely which is pretty sad to see (as a Chelsea fan).

Every genius is flawed. Mourinho is no different and tonight doesn't change that.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So chelsea is going to win the premier league at least,right? :troll

Mourihno the woat.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its ok, we won the MORAL victory


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ultra Defence is DEAD


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:terry1

Terry tears. A rare, but beautiful, sight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Atletico in the final means the perfect time for some sweet revenge to complete the quartet. Dortmund, Bayern and Barcelona all down, now it's time to get back at Atletico for last year's Copa Del Rey.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

NEED A TICKET TO THE FINAL? BECAUSE ATLETICO CAN GIVE CHELSEA A 3-1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

ArnoldTricky said:


> NEED A TICKET TO THE FINAL? BECAUSE ATLETICO CAN GIVE CHELSEA A 3-1


Negged.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ArnoldTricky said:


> NEED A TICKET TO THE FINAL? BECAUSE ATLETICO CAN GIVE CHELSEA A 3-1


Might be a good idea to end this thread right here and start a new one.....


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Yep, the trophy is making its way to Madrid one way or another.


Excellent analysis.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Atlético deserved. Congrats to them. Should be a fun final. I hope it's not too rough.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

The better team won. Not at all fussed since we conceeded the penalty.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> :lol @ Simeone.
> 
> Yep, the trophy is making its way to Madrid one way or another.


alan shearer got a WF account


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Sad to say but the better team won. Hopefully we'll be back and stronger next season with someone up front to rely on. Overall I'm not disappointed with the season. We might not win anything but being in with a shout of winning the league with two games left and CL semis is a great season for a team without a reliable goalscorer and you never know what could happen in the league yet...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Absolutely incredible second half. Atleti are winning this!

Seabs o/


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Slient Alarm said:


> :terry1
> 
> Terry tears. A rare, but beautiful, sight.


Well, unless he's tearing into Bridge's partner.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:terry


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Mourinhoe :banderas 

Chelsea really showed their caliber...fucking nothing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Masquerade said:


> Mourinhoe :banderas
> 
> Chelsea really showed their caliber...*fucking nothing*


Said the Galatasaray fan :kobe8


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

My bet may come through :mark:


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

On a brighter note, Chelsea fans, Mourinho's gonna get his €300 mil for signings, so there's some hope for ya.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Is this season now considered a failure in Abramovich's eyes? A massive amount spent in summer but yet no trophies, no finals and a probable 3rd place.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Told everyone at the Group Stage that Atletico were winning this. It's almost as if I'm smarter than the rest of you (Egame's great wisdom aside). 

I'll spout Simeone's greatness for as long as people will let me but FUCK how amazing is this setup he's put together. That back 5 is one of the best I've ever seen. Not losing a single match as a unit all season is out of this world given they've played Madrid x2, Barca x5 (pretty sure they played all 5 games) and Chelsea x2. They've got the best keeper in the world and he's not even employed by them. He's set this world class defence up from names that your regular football fan wouldn't have even heard of before this/last season. Oh and he just beat BIG MATCH JOSE MOURINHO AT STAMFORD BRIDGE in convincing fashion with Diego, Raul Garcia, David Villa and Gabi all off the pitch. Mario Suarez is probably the most under appreciated player in Europe. He's amazing yet he'll probably never get a meaningful cap for Spain during his carear. Talk about a player custom built for what Utd need. Oh shit and they've got FUTURE GOAT Oliver Torres to just waltz into this system in a year or so too. And that's exactly what it is. system. He doesn't have the quality that Real, Barca, Bayern, etc have yet he's still got a better team out there. They had some crazy stat on MNF this week about how few games Jose's Chelsea have lost when 1-0 up. It was something stupid like 3% of the time when they go 1-0 up. Atletico just wrecked them from 1-0 behind. 

As for Chelsea their defence was running around like headless chickens at times. Watch Cahill's movement for the Turan and Adrian goals. It's embarrassing. As is Cole on the Adrian goal. Going forward they just have so little for all the supposed star power they have going forward. Hazard is far too inconsistent and consistently poor in big matches, Oscar has never been a consistent attacking threat for Chelsea, Schurrle is just not a top class player, Willian is great but more of a provider, Etoo is still strong but he's not a one man show anymore and well Torres is just Torres at this point. How many games have Chelsea really looked top class as an attacking unit. It feels like so often they've relied on a great performance from one person to get wins (Schurrle at Fulham, Hazard at Sunderland, etc, etc). I guess the Arsenal match but the point is not often enough as a 4 man unit. They can easily conquer England under Jose with the right players but this current squad just isn't good enough. It's funny how people point at Utd needing to spend £100+m in the summer but so do Chelsea. Terry maybe has one more good season at most, Matic is their only good CM at this point, they need at least 2 top quality strikers that will cost a bomb and better quality in that attacking midfield 3 than they currently have to compete in Europe.*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Is this season now considered a failure in Abramovich's eyes? *A massive amount spent* in summer but yet no trophies, no finals and a probable 3rd place.


Eh? £60m is hardly a massive amount by Chelsea's standards. As for the season, it's not a failure. Disappointing yes but automatic Champions League spot for next year and a semi final this year is alright.



Seabs said:


> *he just beat BIG MATCH JOSE MOURINHO AT STAMFORD BRIDGE in convincing fashion with Diego, Raul Garcia, David Silva and Gabi all off the pitch*


:duck


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chismo said:


> On a brighter note, Chelsea fans, Mourinho's gonna get his €300 mil for signings, so there's some hope for ya.


We won't spend no way near that total. But we will spend on what we need. This season will end trophyless which no matter way you put it, is disappointing. But it's clear we're going in the right direction and just need 3 or 4 guys to come in and complete this puzzle.

Next season there can be no excuses. We need to win either the Champions League or the Premier League. And Mourinho will know it.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Joel said:


> Said the Galatasaray fan :kobe8


We are worse. You have much more quality team but overrated lately. A confident fierce Atletico with inferior squad today crushed you.

As Galatasaray, at least we have less cunts. (probably only Felipe Melo)


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

It was in our hands at one point with a good first half, we made mistakes and pay for it. Hazard completely lost his player in the first goal at a crucial time and then Eto'o giving a stupid penalty and killing the game. It's hard to accept but it is what it is, congrats to Atletico. Terry was fantastic, playing with so much pain and fought for everything. We'll come back stronger next year with a top striker. It was still a great season, we made big progression from last year with Jose and it will only get better.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Curry said:


> Eh? £60m is hardly a massive amount by Chelsea's standards. As for the season, it's not a failure. Disappointing yes but automatic Champions League spot for next year and a semi final this year is alright.
> 
> 
> :duck


*Quoting my post and then changing the words to make me look silly is NOT cool.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like 2 trophy-less seasons for the special one. 

LMAO. 

Specialist in failure incoming. :banderas


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Quoting my post and then changing the words to make me look silly is NOT cool.*












:kanye

Seriously though, if he wanted Villa he could've used him. Atletico just have a better team than we do.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nice photoshop skills :side:*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

David Silva wasn't on the pitch for them though, so you're right Seabs. No idea what this lunatic has a problem with.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Battle of the Madrids :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok, since Chelsea are out I really am hoping Atletico win it all.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Mou went for it too early I think, never thought I'd actually say that EVER. They looked ragged after they conceded that first goal. They should have shut up shop until the 70th min and sent on the cavalry then. Atlecti maybe great defensively but anyone is going to be nervous battening down the hatches the last 15mins of a European Cup Semi Final. Once that second goal went in they withered really. Chasing games aren't really the Mourinho way. Eto'o's brain fart didn't help matters much, what was he thinking anyway.

Diego Costa has a 32million release clause apparently, he was quiet over the two legs but I still think he'd suit Mou's style down to a tee, sort of a Drogba style centre forward the way he loves to play i.e. Inter with Big Zlatan and then Milito.

Moyes was a massive fan of Costa apparently, I wouldn't have been surprised if he'd have tried to ship off RVP and went for him if he was still in charge :tyson another reason to be relieved tbh


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Have to question Mourinho with his 'tactics' for this match. I can understand that you need to defend away from home (Atletico first leg and Liverpool at Anfield) at times and play on the counter attack but why play such a defensive lineup and not take it to Atletico at the Bridge? Making 8 semis is fantastic but he got it wrong tonight. Even the decision to bring on Eto'o so early on in the second half was a poor decision considering it was 1-1 at that stage and Chelsea were playing on the counter attack in the second half. 

Credit to Atletico though. Even though they conceded the first goal, they were patient and found space for the first goal, which was defended very poorly in all honesty. A fantastic story for Atletico and I hope they do well in the final. Congrats to them.

MADRID FINAL!

:mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's a shame sXe isn't around still to tell us what bottlers Atletico are.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

chelsea didn't actually lose though

it's just a mind game


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Like* yesterday's game, it wasn't a humiliation. Chelsea went pretty much toe-to-toe with Atletico until two individual mistakes forced them to go hell for leather. After Costa's goal they were toyed with but that was expected. Hazard was clearly emulating Ozil on how to track a man for two of those goals, absolutely pathetic. Atletico to a man were on point, Willian was probably MOTM for Chelsea. Wicked set-pieces and his skill made the first goal out of nothing. Shout outs to crying Terry and BIG MARK for his incredible save onto the bar.

When shit happens at this stage of the champions league, teams don't let you off the hook. Yesterday's game was tight until Bayern played silly beggars at the back and their tie was done with 70 left to play, fine margins everywhere and it's why retaining this trophy will be a remarkable achievement.

The referee was great tonight, got all of the major decisions right, IMO. Both teams were throwing themselves to the floor but he wasn't buying it. Although, I felt he was a bit harsh with Costa, you can't expect him to take the penalty in that divot and it's not as if he was deliberately delaying it.

Credit to Seabs, he has been adamant that Atletico would win. No ifs, buts or maybes.

(of course if they don't win, he'll lose and he GETS NOTHING.)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That's a decent couple of paragraphs you wrote there but I find it hard to concentrate when you fuck up the first word. 2.5/5 on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Masquerade said:


> We are worse. You have much more quality team but overrated lately. A confident fierce Atletico with inferior squad today crushed you.
> 
> As Galatasaray, at least we have less cunts. (probably only Felipe Melo)


but a better team

diego has spent over 3 years working with these guys, building them up for this season, this moment, drilling his philosophy and style in their heads so that as a unit, theyre fucking invincible

jose just showed up last august. he spent money sure, but most of it towards future prospects that will mature with time. but the guy is developing the team well. he saw we needed a major CM, he got Matic. Hes known we needed striker since june but unfortunately we couldnt get the players that were needed. defence has been completely transformed from the rafa and avb days. entire team looks better as a unit instead of just waiting for Juan to save our ass. the bridge is finally a fortress again and our record against big sides is brilliant

we moved forward this season, considerably. it sucks we didnt win anything, but the fact is looking at how the side has developed over the course of the year, I would definitely say its a massive improvement. we're finally starting to look like a real team


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Even moyes has won a trophy this year :moyes2

:jose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ultra defensive and hitting teams on the break is dead and berried forever because chelsea lost a big game. mourinho has no idea what he's doing. we've seen the cracks appearing since the 1900's, how many games have been lost by teams with defensive tactics! di matteo's chelsea lost games, benitez's chelsea lost games, now mourinho's chelsea has lost games.

CHELSEA ARE BROKEN!!!!!!!!!

i don't care if jose is in his first season back at the club, how dare his players lose a single game! at home too! jose is the worst appointment in the history of the game and because this is the internet i must now overreact to one loss against a very good fitba team.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Best just to set tactics to standard then.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Still genius tactics lads? :banderas

oh and...

Eden Hazard became the latest critic of Jose Mourinho's tactical methods after Chelsea exited the Champions League on Wednesday night, saying "Chelsea is not made to play football."

should just sell him to use really. Far too attacking to be considered a Chelsea player :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Read that interview and didn't think he was dissing Mourinho. It seemed more like him calling everyone at the club shite.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Vader said:


> That's a decent couple of paragraphs you wrote there but I find it hard to concentrate when you fuck up the first word. 2.5/5 on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.


Not enough GUT.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Read that interview and didn't think he was dissing Mourinho. It seemed more like him calling everyone at the club shite.


doesn't matter who he was criticising :brodgers


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Rush said:


> Still genius tactics lads? :banderas
> 
> oh and...
> 
> ...


He got buried by Ronaldo as well. "We're finally playing proper football with Carlo..."

:brodgers

Ancelotti :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i read the interview and it just struck me as media sites dont know to translate interviews in french


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

"Wee werr meger garsh becau wee err meger garsh."

^Hazard's interview in French. Not sure if I can decipher it. It looks almost like it's written by CGS.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

#bantz

#respect


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

CGS is a 3 on the Sherwood-Moyes scale. 

For future reference;
1 - a fine poster, rarely any errors and tends not to spout bullshit (woolcock)
2 - rare errors but can talk a bit of shite now and then (vader - that's me!)
3 - tends to remain sensible with opinions but it appears they type with their knees, can be das uber retard (cgs)
4 - very few errors but talks absolute bollocks (brickhouse)
5 - absolute fucking mong. completely thick as fuck in every capacity (every new poster since march)


Remember it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

This all makes me think that Sherwood really should have a smiley.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

reDREDD said:


> #bantz
> 
> #respect












#topbantz


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

solid plays for the #kingofbantz crown


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If only we did try to park the bus. We may have had a better chance. Tactically, Mourinho just got it all wrong.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't think that's fair to Atletico really. They were the better team. Sometimes it's just that simple. Jose's tactics can't plan for idiots like Hazard, Cahill and Cole acting like lunatics and making it too easy for Chelsea to score. They defend properly and suddenly Jose's tactics seem better. Maybe he went for it too early into the second half but Atletico had control of the game for the second half even before he brought Etoo on so that wasn't some big catalyst to a momentum swing. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Doesn't mean they were looking likely to score the second goal though. Not gonna dispute they were on top, but I'd back us to have kept it at 1-1 for a while longer without the change.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Eh. The penalty didn't exactly come from Chelsea not having enough players back defending. I don't think Jose got it right but I don't think any of the blame for the loss should be put on him. First and foremost you have to credit Atletico and then if you blame anyone you blame the players not Jose.*


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

I still cannot fathom how Simeone has forged Juanfran and Co into such an incredible unit. I still keep waiting for one of them to look average again but they never really do. Top stuff from what looks like the next great manager. My feeble attempts at winning La liga with Atletico on FM looking even worse now :L


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Eh. The penalty didn't exactly come from Chelsea not having enough players back defending. I don't think Jose got it right but I don't think any of the blame for the loss should be put on him. First and foremost you have to credit Atletico and then if you blame anyone you blame the players not Jose.*


but how can you blame the player it's obviously jose's over the top and complicated system jose should go!!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> If only we did try to park the bus. We may have had a better chance. Tactically, Mourinho just got it all wrong.


maybe, the problem is its almost impossible to really tactically match atletico. their system is basically geared to fuck you over no matter what you do. if you have the ball, they WILL win it back and slaughter you on the counter. if not, they will break you down

basically jose bet all his chips on hazard pulling some magic out. didnt pay off, but like i said, atletico's really unconventional style and insane workrate makes it really really difficult to figure out how to tactically approach a game against them


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

There's nothing you can blame Mourinho besides maybe playing Eto'o too early or at all. We were in control of the match and scored the goal, if not for a stupid mistake from Hazard, completely losing his player and just standing and looking at him, we're probably coming back to the second half with a different approach. It takes one player to ruin a game plan, last night Hazard and Eto'o lost us this match.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats to both Madrid teams. I hope that you provide us a great game on May 24th. And please be charming and civil while in Lisboa. After all the stadium is in my area.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hazard quotes were taken out of context.

http://weaintgotnohistory.sbnation.com/2014/4/30/5669688/eden-hazard-chelsea-real-madrid


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Simeone capitilizes from his players both strenghts and weaknesses. 
He ridiculously managed the money so good. I mean if I am not mistaken. Insua 3.5, David Villa 2, Diego 1.5 millions. Raul Garcia, Diego Costa were on lease(if thats the right term). 
Christian Rodriguez is free.
They have an excellent goal keeper.

The only real money they spent is on Arda Turan and he well deserves it.
Falcao is not nearly over paid. He was such a success and they sold him for nearly 60 mil,a great market value.

I mean it is hard to not to support Atletico at this point. They are fierce, they want it. They are top on La Liga and in the Championship Final. And they are on a neat budget, not spending 289983892398230923 million for Bale like Real Madrid.

And in the end.

Simeone > ....> Moyes > Mourinhoe


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's pretty easy to get players on the cheap when you're not buying them outright and relying on the scourge of 3rd party ownership to drive you to a final.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Aren't they half a billion in debt? Only scum clubs do that.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

And yet they still pay less wages than QPR.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Re- Bayern/Pep

A lot of people jumping to a lot of conclusions over the past couple of pages. Pep hasn't just drastically implemented a system out of the blue. He took it step by step. I think the height of the adaptation was in the away matches at Dortmund and Manchester City, where we found a great balance between all our styles. We continued that quality up until the winter break. Following our victory in the CWC, I think the players lost half their motivation. And once we wrapped up the Bundesliga in record time, the players lost much of the other half.

Madrid were definitely at the best I've seen them since the end of Mourinho's landmark season, maybe even better (the final will tell), and we were poor, but it wasn't really any single person's fault. Pep got the tactics wrong, yes, the players were well up in their own asses too, but the two set piece goals destroyed us. If those don't go in, we still lose, but maybe only by an odd goal.

As for the whole tiki-taka argument and people saying that Bayern were so much better last season than this, I'll leave you guys with a little clue: Bayern already played tiki-taka last season. We've been playing possession football ever since van Gaal. Not as well as Barca, but it's been a part of our style for years. The games against Juventus and Barcelona last season weren't played the Bayern way. They were results of Juup tactically setting up the team to best exploit the strengths of the opposition.

Pep didn't do that. Pep depended on the philosophy to take the team all the way through. Don't know what changed from the first half of the season, but everyone got carried away.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Curry said:


> And yet they still pay less wages than QPR.


not hard when companies help out


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if i recall, they never paid any of falcao's wages

also, im pissed we got fucked out of 5 million pounds regarding courtois


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Juve are starting to get their elbows up against our players heads, classy


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

M'Bia :banderas what a match!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well in Benfica.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Missing the final because by getting into SHENANIGANS on the bench :duck ridiculous by Markovic


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

BENFICAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Amazing display of guts by our team


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Absolutely heartbreaking for Valencia right at the end there

Fucking hell


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Juve were underwhelming tonight, Benfica dealt with everything they did with ease. I hope Benfica go on to win it now after losing last seasons final.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Juve are absolute cat piss. Reckon even Moyesy would have got past them.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

BENFICA DA GOAT










And for the record, we ended the game with 9 players. We're that good.

I bet Pirlo and some Juventus' fans are still eating their own words. Pretty sure next time, whenever that is, they will keep their mouths shut.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't watch the match but they are saying that the refeering was absolutely atrocious and favoring towards Juve. 
Anyway Iberian finals :mark:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Thee Brain said:


> BENFICA DA GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...












M'bia though, from getting relegated in the prem and being dogshite to then getting his loanee club into the Europa final :duck


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Thee Brain said:


> BENFICA DA GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're a Benfiquista as well? Had no idea this place had so many Portuguese users.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Juvelution is a mystery,

wins in Italy thanks to referees,

but they are a joke as soon as Europe's seen.

Yesterday was long ago,

when they got relegated like a Little Joe,

tomorrow got no place to be.


:brodgers


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

RM Dandy said:


> Juvelution is a mystery,
> 
> wins in Italy thanks to referees,
> 
> ...


Juventus: The Italian FC Porto


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:HA @ Markovic.

Italian League well and truly exposed for how average it is by Juve in Europe this season.*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cowabunga said:


> Juventus: The Italian FC Porto


:HA

Even Porto look like a saint compared to Jube. Heck, even probably Satan himself would.

I'm registering on serbenfiquista.com, I guess I have a new favorite portoguese team :brodgers


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, Juventus are still a pretty good team, no doubt. The thing is, tonight, they wasted opportunities in an embarrassing way. It's almost as if the ball was too heavy for them to shoot it. And the way Lichtensteiner and Llorente didn't get to that pass was just... wow.

Man, if Juventus had scored, we'd die there, I have no doubts about it.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

RM Dandy said:


> :HA
> 
> Even Porto look like a saint compared to Jube. Heck, even probably Satan himself would.
> 
> I'm registering on serbenfiquista.com, I guess I have a new favorite portoguese team :brodgers


No they do not. Porto has been run by the same corrupt mobster since the 80s. They even control the media and shit. The way they brainwash their fans would put Joseph Goebbels to shame.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cowabunga said:


> Well, Juventus are still a pretty good team, no doubt. The thing is, tonight, they wasted opportunities in an embarrassing way. It's almost as if the ball was too heavy for them to shoot it. And the way Lichtensteiner and Llorente didn't get to that pass was just... wow.
> 
> Man, if Juventus had scored, we'd die there, I have no doubts about it.


Yeah but what about Chiellini? :HA Even Pepe looks a pussy compared to him.












:brodgers


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

RM Dandy said:


> Yeah but what about Chiellini? :HA Even Pepe looks a pussy compared to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Criminals have had scum like Pepe, Alves and Paulinho Santos playing for them in the past. Club with no class at all. 

I'm guessing you're Italian, therefore you having such extreme views of Juventus. If we switched nationalities we'd probably feel the same about Porto and Juventus respectively, I guess.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cowabunga said:


> The Criminals have had scum like Pepe, Alves and Paulinho Santos playing for them in the past. Club with no class at all.
> 
> I'm guessing you're Italian, therefore you having such extreme views of Juventus. If we switched nationalities we'd probably feel the same about Porto and Juventus respectively, I guess.


Well, with all due disrespect to Porto, it's not about scum players. It's about criminal history. Juve make the Corleone family look like an oratory unk2


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

RM Dandy said:


> Well, with all due disrespect to Porto, it's not about scum players. It's about criminal history. Juve make the Corleone family look like an oratory unk2


 Porto have a criminal history as well. They're all about hookers and buying refs. The thing is, jsutice does nto work in this shit country. And yet people say that Italy is the mafia country. What makes Portugal then? :side:

I post on serbenfiquista.com too btw. We've had an influx of Italians there lately hahaha.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cowabunga said:


> No they do not. Porto has been run by the same corrupt mobster since the 80s. They even control the media and shit. The way they brainwash their fans would put Joseph Goebbels to shame.


Had they? Didn't know about it. I guess they'd make a good trio with Man Utd :brodgers


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cowabunga said:


> Porto have a criminal history as well. They're all about hookers and buying refs. The thing is, jsutice does nto work in this shit country. And yet people say that Italy is the mafia country. What makes Portugal then? :side:
> 
> I post on serbenfiquista.com too btw. We've had an influx of Italians there lately hahaha.


Let me guess: mostly Torino and Roma fans.

unk2

Anyway if you find an "Epiphron" there, it's me.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

RM Dandy said:


> Let me guess: mostly Torino and Roma fans.
> 
> unk2


 Nah, some Juventus and Torino fans(imagine the interactions there eheheh)mostly.I recall seeing one or two Inter and Roma fans there as well.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll say something to you if I manage to come across you on there.

Cheers.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck yeah, two european finals in two seasons, this one has to come to us :mark:

No Salvio, Markovic and Enzo though. Dammit


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I said a couple weeks ago that Juve would have a tough time against Benfica and it wont be easy maybe that poster should have listened to me instead of laughing me off


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mr lawls pls report for your humbling


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Stinger Fan said:


> I said a couple weeks ago that Juve would have a tough time against Benfica and it wont be easy maybe that poster should have listened to me instead of laughing me off


:lel


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

so we could've ended up with Juventus vs Valencia

instead we have Benfica vs Sevilla

bama


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sport Witness ‏@Sport_Witness 6m
Portugal have overtaken Italy in the UEFA coefficient rankings. Portugal now ranked as Europe's fourth best country in European football.

juve letting a whole country down


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

So glad I went to a Seekers concert instead of putting myself through that. Put on ITV + 1 when I got in and saw Juve commit about ten turnovers in the injury time portion alone, this was a chance to restore some pride to Italian football and they blew it. Congrats Benfica fans, outside of your team's pathetic play acting near the end, you put on a great show. Well deserved and I hope you finally put the finals curse to bed in Turin.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

So my sources tell me that Diego Costa is going to Chelsea for 36 mil pounds.
Mourinhoe conquering the enemy within :banderas


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lawls said:


> :lel


You mad?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Masquerade said:


> So my sources tell me that Diego Costa is going to Chelsea for 36 mil pounds.
> Mourinhoe conquering the enemy within :banderas


#ITK


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> So glad I went to a Seekers concert instead of putting myself through that. Put on ITV + 1 when I got in and saw Juve commit about ten turnovers in the injury time portion alone, this was a chance to restore some pride to Italian football and they blew it. Congrats Benfica fans, outside of your team's pathetic play acting near the end, you put on a great show. Well deserved and I hope you finally put the finals curse to bed in Turin.


 Thanks. Good luck to you in Serie A as well(it's pretty much yours).


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Masquerade said:


> So my sources tell me that Diego Costa is going to Chelsea for 36 mil pounds.
> Mourinhoe conquering the enemy within :banderas





ADH said:


> #ITK


:banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well it's reportedly 32 mil and everybody else already knew. That's why Alex was taking the piss out of you.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Not sure if the "sources" bit was serious either


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> Well it's reportedly 32 mil and everybody else already knew. That's why Alex was taking the piss out of you.


:banderas


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Tonight is the night


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

What a shite 90 minutes. I should have studied instead. Hopefully it goes to penalties.

American commentator just called extra time "bonus ball" :deandre


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Awful final.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Tonight is the night


To fall asleep


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Awful from cardozo :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Some fucking WOAT penalties here from Benfica. European bottlers.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Picture perfect shoot out by Sevilla


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Haha, Benfica. Chokers again.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Dat curse.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

M'bia with the sherwood salute.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm so glad Sevilla won that. I think I'd like Benfica if it wasn't for their manager.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

THE CURSE STRIKES ONCE AGAIN

IT LIVES ON


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*THE CURSE.

Gutted they didn't cut to Timmy in the studio saluting M'bia when he scored. Hardly suprising Seville won when there keeper comes 4 yards off his line before the penalty is taken. Their penalties were all immense though.*


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Did you guys actually saw Cardozo's penalty? First of all, yes, he's a fucking idiot because that's not how he scores them in the first place, God knows what the fuck he was thinking, but that godawful ref should have repeated the penalty because Beto moved THREE FUCKING STEPS ahead of the goal line before Cardozo kicked the ball and he can't do that. He would never have defended that penalty in a million years if he hadn't done that.

Not to mention 2 penalties that the ref "missed" against Sevilla.

I don't mind losing at all, but at least let it be clean.

Abysmal referee.

And yes, it was an insanely boring game.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Keepers always move forwards for penalties, hardly anything new.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Who is that git who hosts the cup draw etc? is he platini's rentboy.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*None of those calls were penalties. It got to the point where Benfica were claiming penalties for anything and everything.

However there's a difference between taking a step forward and what Beto was doing. It's a rule so at least enforce it or scrap so that the other keeper can do the same.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Beto did come far off his line, but Cardozo and Rodrigo could have kind of countered that by not taking 21 years to take a pen. My God, what is wrong with them?

Not condoning it and they should have been retaken, but I was kinda happy. Just do what Lima and Luisao did and you're more likely to score.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Baines On Toast said:


> Keepers always move forwards for penalties, hardly anything new.


THREE FUCKING STEPS??

And it doesn't matter if it always happens, because it shouldn't. It's invalid. That's a disgusting mistake. That reveals incompetence to an alarming level. I can't believe a ref that officiates a final can make a mistake like this. If this is the best UEFA could find wow... 

Actually, I'm not even surprised.

Well, nothing of this matters anyway. We already lost. That's final. I've learned it gets nowhere to protest anyway. Nothing changes.

Congratulations Sevilla.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm assuming they see Balotelli do it and never miss and don't understand why he never misses them. Unless you've a mastered a technique you've just got to go for power and be firm with your penalty. When players do that it just reeks of no confidence.*


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, Benfica choked for the second straight year in the Europe League finals. Seriously makes me wanna kill myself. What the fuck was wrong with Cardozo's penalty was something I'm not even gonna try to talk about, the game in general was awful. Benfica looked sloppy as all hell (God, André Gomes' game was just... ugh; and why was Ivan Cavaleiro only inserted at the last hour is beyond me, especially after Cardozo) and Sevilla were fouling left from right. It doesn't pay off to be Portuguese at all. Makes me scared it's just going to repeat itself next month come World Cup.

Still, at least we already won the Championship and the League Cup.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Thought it was a pretty good final, tbh. Full of energy and end-to-end play. Both teams went for it but both lacked any real quality in the final third. 

Benfica the chokiest team of all time? Perplexingly pathetic record in the big games.



Thee Brain said:


> THREE FUCKING STEPS??
> 
> And it doesn't matter if it always happens, because it shouldn't. It's invalid. That's a disgusting mistake. That reveals incompetence to an alarming level. I can't believe a ref that officiates a final can make a mistake like this. If this is the best UEFA could find wow...
> 
> Actually, I'm not even surprised.












Serves the Benfica players right for those poxy run ups. Put your foot through it, lad


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Thee Brain said:


> Did you guys actually saw Cardozo's penalty? First of all, yes, he's a fucking idiot because that's not how he scores them in the first place, God knows what the fuck he was thinking, but that godawful ref should have repeated the penalty because Beto moved THREE FUCKING STEPS ahead of the goal line before Cardozo kicked the ball and he can't do that. He would never have defended that penalty in a million years if he hadn't done that.
> 
> Not to mention 2 penalties that the ref "missed" against Sevilla.
> 
> ...












Tell me more.

GET ANGRY

SHOW ME THOSE TEARS


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, I didn't cry really. If this happened some 5 years ago, yeah, I would. I was a huge football fan before, not much anymore. I can't even recall the last time I saw a full football game.

And, hilariously, my rage wasn't even because my team lost another final, it was because of the extreme incompetence of the referee in a game like this, something that always irritates me, whether it involves my team or another team that I feel nothing for. It's still mind-boggling to me how pretty much all the referees are total crap. Everywhere.
Even when I used to watch football games that didn't involve my team, I would always get upset when I saw a referee screwing up to such a level that shouldn't be allowed in high competition like this.

But yeah, like I already said, nothing of these matters anyway, because nothing changes. We lost. End of story. Congratulations to the winner.

enaldo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i hope jorge jesus gets hit by a truck

"the better team did not win"

jesus fucking christ, his team have gotten their asses kicked 3 years in a row, and all three years he acts like the sorest loser on earth


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

One thing's for sure, it was an awful and boring game. I still think Benfica played a little better than Sevilla, which, in the end, doesn't mean much at all. Benfica certainly had more opportunities (Total: 21-11; On Target: 15-7), and even those weren't that big, so oh well... Pretty unremarkable and underwhelming performance.

The final result (0-0) was pretty fitting considering what that game was.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

https://vine.co/v/MXOMJj2hqX6

:wilkins


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

When you play togger as good as Rakitic then you can kiss anyone you want.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> https://vine.co/v/MXOMJj2hqX6
> 
> :wilkins


:cashley

What a triffic young man.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

reDREDD said:


> i hope jorge jesus gets hit by a truck
> 
> "the better team did not win"
> 
> jesus fucking christ, his team have gotten their asses kicked 3 years in a row, and all three years he acts like the sorest loser on earth


He praises teams when he loses but no one wants to talk about those 

Tough way to lose, Benfica were the better team but it wasn't a walk over either way. Cardozo should have been in the game earlier but Benfica missed a proper RW today. Markovic would have scored I think, Sevilla left things pretty wide open on on the flanks . Oh well, congrats to Sevilla



Baines On Toast said:


> Keepers always move forwards for penalties, hardly anything new.


Even Carlo Cudicini was complaining on Twitter about it


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> He praises teams when he loses but no one wants to talk about those
> 
> Tough way to lose, Benfica were the better team but it wasn't a walk over either way. Cardozo should have been in the game earlier but Benfica missed a proper RW today. Markovic would have scored I think, Sevilla left things pretty wide open on on the flanks . Oh well, congrats to Sevilla
> 
> ...


every year hes gotten his ass kicked hes complained

i dont give a shit if he concedes the other team is better in some hello kitty league team, in europe hes a sore loser. almost as bad as xavi


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

:rust :rust :rust :rust :rust

Thanks Benfica for making me lose 250 $. I curse the day I put my faith in you just like you have been cursed.


----------



## Mister Master (Sep 3, 2007)

Stinger Fan said:


> He praises teams when he loses but no one wants to talk about those
> 
> Tough way to lose, Benfica were the better team but it wasn't a walk over either way. *Cardozo should have been in the game earlier* but Benfica missed a proper RW today. Markovic would have scored I think, Sevilla left things pretty wide open on on the flanks . Oh well, congrats to Sevilla
> 
> ...


Not at all.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Just watched some of the penalties again and wow... Beto did the exact same thing on the other penalty that he defended. I hadn't noticed he had done it on that one too, just thought it was only on Cardozo's penalty.

I'm not even going to mention the main referee anymore, since the other two referees were looking directly at him (Beto) and his position on the goal line and... nothing. Somehow they saw nothing wrong. That was their only job and they managed to screw it up.

Magnificent job.

P.S. No more tears!


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

The refree was so bad actually.

Benfica shpuld have won and its their fault. However the ref screwed them to be honest.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

reDREDD said:


> every year hes gotten his ass kicked hes complained
> 
> i dont give a shit if he concedes the other team is better in some hello kitty league team, in europe hes a sore loser. almost as bad as xavi


When have Benfica gotten their "ass kicked"? He lost in a PK, lost by 1 goal vs Chelsea in the 90th minute. Hardly getting your ass kicked lol

People only care when someone says something bad because it gets more site hits, and sells more papers. Some of his complaints are valid, some are not its just the way it goes. Does he complain too much? Absolutely, but why criticize a guy who gets asked his opinion on the game and its not all roses lol. Benfica has never really been out played in most of their losses, so when he says they didn't deserve to lose how can it be wrong?
http://www.newslook.com/videos/615472-jorge-jesus-tips-psg-to-win-champions-league
3-0 loss to PSG "Benfica had difficulties against the quality of PSG, we couldn't stop their star attackers ...they merited it" essentially but hey, he only complains . Where were you when Pardew made his comments on Benfica? 



Mister Master said:


> Not at all.


I....have no clue what you're even trying to get across


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

no people only care because the only time anyone gives a flying shit about benfica is when they play in europe

and it just so happens they lose in Europe, a lot

and jesus acts like a crybaby afterwards. he bitched after all 3 games chelsea. at first i just thought he didnt like us, but then he made the same exact comments after losing to sevilla

its childish, he needs to grow up

also who gives a fuck what pardew thinks


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

THE CURSE :mark: 8 straight European final defeats :wilkins

Poor Jorge my son though. :jose

At least he might get a domestic treble though. :hb


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

One big trophy already in the bag now lets make it a double and no better way to did against the enemy Real Madrid, If we did the double it would put most football clubs to shame considering the budget we are working one as most of these players are dirt cheap or cast offs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yes it's a hard life having to pay only 6 players from your own budget and being able to strike deals with corporations for players.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Atletichampiones said:


> One big trophy already in the bag now lets make it a double and no better way to did against the enemy Real Madrid, If we did the double it would put most football clubs to shame considering the budget we are working one as most of these players are dirt cheap or cast offs.


Anyone can put together a team when you only have to pay for half a player, with the other amount taken up by 3rd party ownership :banderas


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

Kiz said:


> yes it's a hard life having to pay only 6 players from your own budget and being able to strike deals with corporations for players.


It's a hard life playing Football Manager and having unlimited money to spend, if a Dortmund fan said this okay I would understand you support Man City who embarrass themselves in Europe every single year despite the fact you spend millions every year so don't talk. Fuck off and get lost from this thread!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Atletichampiones said:


> Who broke the fair play rules again so don't talk plus you support Man City your team look like a pub side in Europe, why you even in this thread 3 years of Champions League football best achievement is a last 16 finish with a billion pound squad amazing stuff really is. :lmao


well not everyone can have a tax evading human trafficking scumbag as an owner.

enjoy your morally corrupt and disgusting team bubzeh


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

Kiz said:


> well not everyone can have a tax evading human trafficking scumbag as an owner.
> 
> enjoy your morally corrupt and disgusting team bubzeh


Fuck off and get lost from this thread you moron!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Atletichampiones said:


> Fuck off and get lost from this thread!





Atletichampiones said:


> Fuck off and get lost from this thread you moron!


:westbrook5


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Atletichampiones said:


> Fuck off and get lost from this thread you moron!


truth hurts, doesn't it?

how does it feel to support a club that support such a filthy act as human trafficking?


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

Kiz said:


> truth hurts, doesn't it?
> 
> how does it feel to support a club that support such a filthy act as human trafficking?


Like I said fuck off and get lost, people who support City are dumb and scum so why don't you fuck off and get lost!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Atletichampiones said:


> Like I said fuck off and get lost, people who support City are dumb and scum so why don't you fuck off and get lost!












heard he's really interested in your little 3rd party scheme. always needs more footsoldiers. costa would make a good one.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Atletichampiones said:


> Like I said fuck off and get lost, people who support City are dumb and scum so why don't you fuck off and get lost!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Due to his glorious ability to cause a meltdown, I am awarding Kiz with the first ever ambassadorial role for The Sherwood-Moyes scale. Congratulations Kizeron.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's fitting that Kiz represents Sherwood and Moyes.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He represents the scale, a far more powerful entity than Dave and Tim. Lots of 5/5's have been appearing lately, we need to be in this together as there's some absolute fucking idiots that might sneak past my initial hazing.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Deigo Costa out of the final. Big blow to him for all he has done over the course of the season. Don't think it's that huge a blow to Atletico though. They've proved it in recent times that they can do without him in the big games. Hopefully this isn't too different.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nah they'll miss him. No coincidence that they massively struggled to score without him against Levante and Malaga. They managed vs Barca but Real are much better than Barca right now. Villa just doesn't offer the pace they need in that forward position on the counter anymore. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Atletichampiones said:


> Fuck off and get lost from this thread you moron!


damn, thats like whole new levels of gotten to

didnt even pretend to come with a decent comeback there


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Vader said:


> He represents the scale, a far more powerful entity than Dave and Tim. Lots of 5/5's have been appearing lately, we need to be in this together as there's some absolute fucking idiots that might sneak past my initial hazing.


Look, Dave's had a rough season. At least give him this. :moyes8


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

They will miss Costa for sure. But does it matter? Unless Madrid fuck up, they're not losing the CL. Atleti breaking the Real/Barca dominance by winning the League is already THE achievement for them. The CL would take them to miracle territory, which they already are part of, but it seems Madrid's year.

La Decima indeed. Kinda surprising that many predicted Madrid to fumble out because of their defense. Ancelotti surely has revamped that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Razor King said:


> They will miss Costa for sure. But does it matter? Unless Madrid fuck up, they're not losing the CL. Atleti breaking the Real/Barca dominance by winning the League is already THE achievement for them. The CL would take them to miracle territory, which they already are part of, but it seems Madrid's year.


*That doesn't make any sense 

You think that Atletico won't go as hard for this because they already won the League? :jlc2

Also don't see how it's Real's to lose given the League ties between them this season. No Alonso is bigger than no Costa for Atletico. I think Real have only lost one match this season when Alonso has started and that was vs Barca when Ramos chucked the game by getting sent off. Unless he started vs Celta but by that point they'd given up on the League anyway. *


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *That doesn't make any sense
> 
> You think that Atletico won't go as hard for this because they already won the League? :jlc2
> 
> Also don't see how it's Real's to lose given the League ties between them this season. No Alonso is bigger than no Costa for Atletico. I think Real have only lost one match this season when Alonso has started and that was vs Barca when Ramos chucked the game by getting sent off. Unless he started vs Celta but by that point they'd given up on the League anyway. *


No, I don't think so @ Atleti not going as "hard." It's just a feeling that it is La Decima season. Rationally, both teams have equal chances, but I think--after more than a decade--it's Real's time to lift the CL trophy. I doubt they'd screw up. That's not dishonoring Atletico, but it just seems to be the storybook season for Real Madrid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You said it was La Decima season last season as well.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The point is it isn't their match to lose though. They played great in the away league tie this season and still couldn't beat them. But you're clearly basing it on nothing bar "La Decima" crap so ok.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

apparently PSG are in trouble because some of their fans threw bottles at our handicapped fans back in the champions league tie


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I thought you were all just throwing crappy little flags at each other.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> You said it was La Decima season last season as well.


Nah, I said we'd have a United/Madrid Final in the CL. It did happen but in the KO stages. Sucks Mou let me down. :jose

I did predict Madrid to win the CL this season at the start of the season though. I hope they do.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> I thought you were all just throwing crappy little flags at each other.


atleast we had CL matches to enjoy our crappy flags in


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> You said it was La Decima season last season as well.





Razor King said:


> Nah, I said we'd have a United/Madrid Final in the CL. It did happen but in the KO stages. Sucks Mou let me down. :jose
> 
> I did predict Madrid to win the CL this season at the start of the season though. I hope they do.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/14991522-post4941.html



Razor King said:


> Real Madrid are winning the CL. I can almost sense it. Jose is the Man of Destiny.


I only checked up on this because I've realised that you can be quite the little liar based on other interactions. Try telling the truth for once...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

reDREDD said:


> atleast we had CL matches to enjoy our crappy flags in


Where Mourinho proved himself a specialist in failure again. :wenger


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

bulk transitioned into kiz so seemlessly, there was nothing we could do about it until it was too late


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

#bantzking #boys #beers #bantz


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*It's going to be one helluva final this coming Saturday but I still predict Real Madrid to win. They haven't been in a final in 12 years. It's Real's year. Too bad about the league but Atletico won that (and deservingly so), but it's time for Real Madrid to win the Champions League for the 10th time.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Atletichampiones said:


> Like I said fuck off and get lost, people who support City are dumb and scum so why don't you fuck off and get lost!


I can't get over this.

#bannedking


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Why the fuck is this thread so calm just one day away from the final :rust

Either way I am happy, both of the teams deserve the Cup.

Save_Us_Atletico.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm a fan of both teams, May The Best Win


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Masquerade said:


> Why the fuck is this thread so calm just one day away from the final :rust
> 
> Either way I am happy, both of the teams deserve the Cup.
> 
> Save_Us_Atletico.


save us from what?

legally owning all your players?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

La Decima is our.

But it worries me that Pepe may not play the final and Ronaldo isn't played the last games. But what worries me the most is who is going to replace Alonso in the midfield, Illarra Casemiro I have my doubts with both,


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Ahead of tonight, a little quiz question: Casillas is the odd on out in this team (for a reason), but what links the others?

Casillas
Arbeloa Van Buyten Squillacci Kolarov
De Rossi Van Bommel
Boerrigter Berbatov Tosic
Vucinic


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Really nervous about tomorrow. I haven't felt a rush like this in a CL final since 2005. But I believe in the team getting through this with the trophy held high!

LA DECIMA TIME! Real need this more because otherwise this season will be labeled a failure whereas Atletico have had it great and made it a lot further than everyone expected.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

If Casillas is the odd one out, why even put him there?

And...none have ever been in a CL final?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CM Styles said:


> If Casillas is the odd one out, why even put him there?
> 
> And...none have ever been in a CL final?


There's obviously a reason why he's there and like half the team has been in a CL final.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I presume it's players who have scored against casillas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Masquerade said:


> Why the fuck is this thread so calm just one day away from the final :rust


no bayern no buys


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Andre said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/14991522-post4941.html
> 
> 
> 
> I only checked up on this because I've realised that you can be quite the little liar based on other interactions. Try telling the truth for once...


Yeah, right. Somebody would lie deliberately on the Internet when everything is transcribed. Way to go, genius.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It's okay son, everyone can see that you're a bullshitter now, but if you want to shut your eyes and stick your fingers in your ears then go ahead by all means if it makes you feel better. At least everyone now knows not to take anything you write seriously ever again.

I guess if Real don't win tonight then you can always predict them again next year :banderas


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Kiz said:


> I presume it's players who have scored against casillas


It's jusr some of the players who've scored CL goals at the Bernabeu since Madrid last won it. It's a pretty long and pretty embarrassing list tbhierro


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Leverkusen played Madrid after the 2002 final?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

First CL final since 2003 that I don't care who wins. Maybe Real for Carlo, but not more than that. I don't like that I don't feel the big CL final day hype. Can see a 1-0 or 1-1 and penalties, hopefully with a good game.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Joel said:


> Leverkusen played Madrid after the 2002 final?


Yup, group stage in 04-05. 1-1 at the Bernabeu, 3-0 to Lverkusen at the BayArena


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

reDREDD said:


> save us from what?
> 
> legally owning all your players?


Save us from UEAFalona and Real Madrid who dominate CL. 

Atletico is CM Punk to Real and Barcelona's Cena.
Underdog against dynasties..only better than Punk lol.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Femto said:


> no bayern no buys



Bayern so thrash that Rosa Mendez is a lady compared to it. :rust


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Masquerade said:


> Save us from UEAFalona and *Real Madrid who dominate CL. *
> 
> Atletico is CM Punk to Real and Barcelona's Cena.
> Underdog against dynasties..only better than Punk lol.


First final in 12 years. Such dominance...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Curry said:


> Yup, group stage in 04-05. 1-1 at the Bernabeu, 3-0 to Lverkusen at the BayArena


The only thing I remember about that group is Totti stamping on the back of one of the Leverkusen players (the guy obviously deserved it) and Frisk getting hit in the head with an objct thrown from the crowd causing Roma to get a stadium ban. Frisk definitely deserved it.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Atletico goes for the doblete today :mark: :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Masquerade said:


> Bayern so thrash that Rosa Mendez is a lady compared to it. :rust


wut mate


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Hoping ATL win.

2-1.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Andre said:


> It's okay son, everyone can see that you're a bullshitter now, but if you want to shut your eyes and stick your fingers in your ears then go ahead by all means if it makes you feel better. At least everyone now knows not to take anything you write seriously ever again.
> 
> I guess if Real don't win tonight then you can always predict them again next year :banderas


Yeah, sure, everybody can predict that, no? 

There is only one thing though; if Real don't win it tonight, I'd actually remember that I tipped them to win since it's been a big controversy already unlike last season, where I only remember predicting the final. There...


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Curry said:


> First final in 12 years. Such dominance...


Dominance =/= Winning every fucking year.

They have been wrecking everyone for the last 5 years. Getting into at least semi-finals. Isn't this dominance ?


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Femto said:


> wut mate


All in all. Bayern = no ratings. 
This year at least.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

This CL win could be Ronaldo's swansong, if he does lift it. It's the one thing in his mind and obviously, Real only ever think of the CL. I doubt Ronaldo could ever topple winning the CL with Real Madrid. Perhaps he could--by pulling off a Forlan in the WC, but in all seriousness, this seems to be Ronaldo's zenith. IF...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i really could not give less fucks about who wins today

both teams are pretty fucked up. i mean i like carlo and simeone but the clubs they work for have just so many problems

its like kiz says, atletico arent white knights. they collaborate with 3rd party owners and end up 500 fucking million in debt. they arent low spenders. they just blew a fuckton of money in the past then borrowed some players from slave traders while simeone is more or less holding a team together with ducttape long enough to win something

i have a ton of admiration for his ways. i think diego figured out an absolutely genius way to play football. but i really could not give a damn about either team


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Masquerade said:


> Dominance =/= Winning every fucking year.
> 
> They have been wrecking everyone for the last 5 years. Getting into at least semi-finals. Isn't this dominance ?


getting dumped out by teams good and bad =/= logic



Masquerade said:


> All in all. Bayern = no ratings.
> This year at least.


what are you even arguing right now



reDREDD said:


> i really could not give less fucks about who wins today


same. Will still watch b/c football m8


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

oh absolutely i will be watching. its the champions league between two very good sides

its just im indifferent over who wins


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

yeah, I meant to agree first, not that it changes anything.

goo team!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Atletico to win 2-1 PLEASE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck Atletico. They have their league title

I want to see Real win because of the Ronaldo-Messi rivalry. Two of the greatest players of all time, one of them possibly being the actual GOAT. Ronaldo needs to win another CL or two for this to be a real all-time great rivalry imo. Especially winning one during Messi's prime years

That's why I loved seeing Ronaldo winning the Ballon d'Or

Also I want Xabi to win another medal and I have Real in an accy :xabi2


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm so fucking nervous, the last time Madrid won it I was eight. After all this years of suffering I hope today is the day. Atlético would be tough to beat and if they score first we may kiss the title goodbye at that moment.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Both teams deserve to win, but I predict that Real Madrid will win. 4 Hours left for the game in my area.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh the delicious thought of Real Madrid losing the CL to Atletico Madrid of all fucking teams in the world. 
Oh the delicious thought of Ronaldo losing the CL in Portugal. 

Do not give a FUCK who wins it. I would be happy watching Simeone triumph though, he very much deserves the glory for the unstoppable team that he has built.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> Oh the delicious thought of Real Madrid losing the CL to Atletico Madrid of all fucking teams in the world.
> Oh the delicious thought of Ronaldo losing the CL in Portugal.
> 
> Do not give a FUCK who wins it. I would be happy watching Simeone triumph though, he very much deserves the glory for the unstoppable team that he has built.


So you don't give a fuck who wins it but you will jizz in your pants at the sight of Madrid losing it? Seems about right.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spanish Lariato said:


> So you don't give a fuck who wins it but you will jizz in your pants at the sight of Madrid losing it? Seems about right.


Location: Madrid. 

LMAO, take your filth posts elsewhere, punk.

You think I would give a FUCK about two teams from Madrid? Please the only way I would celebrate this match would be if both these scum teams broke each others legs and no one was crowned champions because all these ******* on the pitch were decapitated (except Villa). 

I don't care for any of them (except Villa). The only people that I admire out of anyone in that stadium is Simeone and Villa. 

Other than that, disgusting city, disgusting teams, disgusting football and disgusting filth.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

FOOTBALL :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Baines On Toast said:


> FOOTBALL :mark:


where :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

lelegame


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> Location: Madrid.
> 
> LMAO, take your filth posts elsewhere, punk.
> 
> ...


It's palpable that you care too much.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Location: Madrid.
> 
> LMAO, take your filth posts elsewhere, punk.
> 
> ...


Add Carlo to your list, pls :sad:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spanish Lariato said:


> It's palpable that you care too much.


Lolllll The only thing I care about is how many bottles of tears I'm going to be able to consume if Real Madrid lose this. Bunch of worthless fucks, I hope they fucking burn. 



Joel said:


> Add Carlo to your list, pls :sad:


Can't add any praise to Real in a CL final. I will feel bad for him after he is sacked in the case that Real lose this final though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Doesn't fucking matter who wins this in the end because we are going to FUCKING MURDER both of these teams next season. Slice open their jugulars and bathe in their blood.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Many Atlético supporters here in the area. Not so many RM ones.

Anyway, meh for this game. I just hope the spaniards know how to behave and don't tear shit up in the city. Byt since there has to be a winner then let it be Atlético de Madrid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I just hope THE GOAT David Villa scored the winner and then lifts the trophy. It would be a HUGE FUCK YOU to Real Madrid, courtesy of Barca.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Ancelotti seems not to trust Illarramendi and he will start with Khedira. Understandable but maybe too risky. 



EGame said:


> I just hope THE GOAT David Villa scored the winner and then lifts the trophy. It would be a HUGE FUCK YOU to Real Madrid, courtesy of Barca.


Courtesy of the team who sold him for a derisory quantity in order to get ride of him? OK, I will stop but that was so easy.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spanish Lariato said:


> Ancelotti seems not to trust Illarramendi and he will start with Khedira. Understandable but maybe too risky.
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of the team who sold him for a derisory quantity in order to get ride of him? OK, I will stop but that was so easy.


LMAO you really have no idea do you? You actually believe that we sold him because we thought 5m was the max we could get for him? Lolllll


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> LMAO you really have no idea do you? You actually believe that we sold him because we thought 5m was the max we could get for him? Lolllll


Well, with such a board it wouldn't surprise me. There was an Oliver rumour but that was all. And Villa didn't seems very happy with the club afterwards (not with the players)


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fabio coentrao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Goal! Get in atletico


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Most overrated keeper ever.

A poor man's Shay Given. Who was also overrated.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat goal :lmao :mark: :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Gobin :mark:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

GOD-in.

Messy, but whatever gets the job done.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Fucking Topor. If only we would kicked him in the ass when we should...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

GOAL!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Me and my mates playing a drinking game for whenever a player goes down. already feel like imwasted


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

^^Hahaha, gonna be dead by the end of the game.

And....YES! 1-0!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I hater tequila


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

New drinking game: drink every time Atletico gets a corner.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Di maria being the GOAT for real like always...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

garry THE CHOKE MASTER bale

better than neymar :duck


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

Boring ass final. I bet it ends 1-0.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fucking hell, Bale is having a shocker


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I hate ramos so much...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

MY GOD is it possible? What a game, what a final. I'm for Atletico, but I so didn't want this game to end.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*HAHAHAHHAHHHAHHAHAH

YEAOH!*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Poor atletico

They were so close

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

somenhow still awake fuck this match


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

I will never, ever, say anything bad about Ramos for the rest of my life.


Game was lost, Di Maria looked like the only one who really wanted to win this final, Bale was shockingly bad.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fuck. Atletico were so close to clearing it, too.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

The Manowarrior said:


> MY GOD is it possible? What a game, what a final. I'm for Atletico, but I so didn't want this game to end.


Im so upset ffs, RM will win it now definitely.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Should of brought Rodriguez on instead of Sosa  comon Atletico! !!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> garry THE CHOKE MASTER bale
> 
> better than neymar :duck


:duck :duck :duck

Insulting to compare him to shite like Neymar.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

So happy for Bale. 

Made up for the lad.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Is over.

Di maria GOAT.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Noooooooooooooo!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao least deserving winner in history

worst on the pitch by a mile, going to win madrid la decima

:duck


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Casillas is a fucking trainwreck.


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Madrid will win (Y)


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Heartbreak for Atletico. Would have to be Bale who scored the winner too after the poor show he's put on.


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

BOOM Marcelo


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

FINALLY WE HAVE LA DECIMA. :mark::mark::mark:

WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS, enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:duck :duck pena.


Bale is a cockwomble.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Decima, my arse.

5 of 'em happened before football mattered.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you're a joke simeone. sore loser who's let the occassion get to him. your fault for starting costa. your fault for subbing on sosa.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Big game Bayol.

Big game Ramos.

Wall of Shame Seabs.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Simeone looked like a twat, Di Maria looked like a god.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao simeone what a prat :becks.

:ken


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

I can't wait to see what Di Maria can do at the world cup in this kind of form.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Di maria was class as was marcelo.

Bale was shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yep. Simeone completely embarrassed himself after Madrid got the equaliser. If Jose had done anything like this, he'd be crucified.

Di Maria was class, Marcelo came on and changed the match.

Bale was shit. Ronaldo anonymous.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:jose

Simeone is still the bitw tho


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ronaldo was fucking useless but he'll be splashed across every piece of media because he got a meaningless penalty in injury time.

Cock.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Simeone is an absolute idiot. Really sore loser it has too be said. Guess he felt his team just deserved to win it since they made it all the way to the 93rd min in the lead. Not how football works unfortunately for him.

Well done Real. Very harsh scoreline but they did what they had to do to win.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy for Bale. He would have been vilified if Madrid lost that. Was completely shite but came through with the goal in the end.

Ronaldo was shite too. Di Maria was fantastic tho. It always confused me whenever there were rumours of Madrid wanting to sell him. He's big time. Xabi with another CL medal :mark:

Leling at Simeone. Fucked up the team selection and was a moron at the end. made himself look like a fool.

Congrats Real


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I DON'T FUCKING BELIEVE IT! La Decima is finally here after years of taking baby steps towards it! :mark:

Gotta give credit where it's due, Atletico defended well and they had it until the GOAT Ramos came through with that save. I don't know if I've ever marked this hard for a goal ever, a last minute one at that!

Marcelo and specially Di Maria were the saviors of this. Di Maria was top notch here being a constant danger to Atletico from the left wing and Marcelo never stopped coming at them. Ronaldo was zero and Bale was shit until he scored the winning goal. Atletico played well in the 90 minutes but they completely lost it and the tank was running empty by extra time. Still, they have nothing to be ashamed of. lol @ Simeone pulling a Mourinho move even worse than him, though.

At last it's here! :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Slient Alarm said:


> Ronaldo was fucking useless but he'll be splashed across every piece of media because he got a meaningless penalty in injury time.
> 
> Cock.



Bale will over here because the british media are numpties.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Thank you Di Maria, you fking GOAT.


Bale with two cup winning goals. 
:hayden3


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

LA DÉCIMA IS HERE!!!!! I want to thank every single player that have dressed the white jersey in the last 12 years. Incredible match although Atlético didn't deserved such a punishement. I think they give away the match when they began to lose time and playing only defense.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Its unfortunate that Real's gameplan did not favor Ronaldo what so ever in today's game. Anyways, congratulations to Real Madrid it was well deserved and should have been won in 90 minutes


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Runners up medals :duck handed to you by two big corrupt dicks in platini and blatter.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Slient Alarm said:


> Ronaldo was fucking useless but he'll be splashed across every piece of media because he got a meaningless penalty in injury time.
> 
> Cock.


Dat body tho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Dat body tho.


Scored a 4th goal in a 4-1 win, acts like he scored the winner after doing fuck all for the entire match :maury


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Ronaldo was injured for the past 10 days, wasn't he?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't know what's more pathetic. A team like pathetico madrid thinking they could compete amongst the elite in the CL or the fact that Ronaldo will be given credit for what was Di Maria's game of his career. 

It DOESN'T matter though. We'll win another 3-4 CL titles before any of these fucking pathetic clubs win another CL. 

On one side you have a team of fucking idiots who think they are elite, on the other you have a team that have spent billions to earn a CL trophy. Both a fucking pathetic. 

I fucking knew that Atletico beating Chelsea was a disastrous result. Why? Believe it or not, Chelsea would have won this final and not bend over like Pathetico Madrid did. Such a fucking joke. 

In the end it doesn't matter. This win will be the end of Real Madrid and they will have to rebuild, it's also the end of Atletico's reign. We will be back next season. 

Puta Madrid.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> I DON'T FUCKING BELIEVE IT! La Decima is finally here after years of taking baby steps towards it! :mark:


Baby steps = spunking a billion quid in a decade.

Spare me.



Irish Jet said:


> Dat body tho.


I'll give him that, truly a body sculpted by the Gods.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Dat body tho.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Good Game, I really wished that Atletico did 2 goals instead of 1, but I really liked that Real Madrid won.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Slient Alarm said:


> Baby steps = spunking a billion quid in a decade.


I meant baby steps as in slowly progressing until they made their way to the final.

It was a long way here but it has paid off and it feels damn great!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gutting. Not for them to lose but to come so close and then lose. 

Sky "pundits" post match were embarrassing. You can tell they don't watch foreign football. Carragher could barely even come up with names for most of Atletico's players. Still some serious bitterness towards Simeone over 98 too. Neville I get and he'd probably quite happily admit that he hates him off air but the others being all pissy about Simeone for no good reason is amusing. They reckon when we look back on this season all Simeone will be remembered for us in running on the pitch at the end of a Champions League Final and not really doing anything besides mouthing off. HA! Not the league title that he just won ahead of Barca and Real or the Champions League Final he got to. Nope. *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only quickly reading back but highly amused if anyone is shitting on Simeone as a manager. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Only quickly reading back but highly amused if anyone is shitting on Simeone as a manager. *


It was a terrible time for pathetico madrid to make a comeback, but they did it in style. 

Nothing against Simeone, but the Costa and Turan injuries against us, cost them everything today.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I think people were only laughing at him losing his head and acting like an absolute classless pillock.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Missing Costa hurt because they lacked some real pace and quality up top. Them injuries didn't stop what happened in Extra Time and nor would one more sub if Costa hadn't started. No difference at all. Whole team was not only physically but mentally drained after 90 minutes and conceding in that way. One more fit player wouldn't have made any difference to an entire defence having no legs for the ET goals. Ramos doesn't score a blinding header off a tremendous delivery and they're all heroes.

As for Simeone at the end I don't get the overreaction to the degree of some. Far worse has been done by managers that largely gets swept under the rug in time.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think the Costa selection was a massive error on his part and he just lost the plot after their equaliser.

Of course that doesn't define his season after he took Atletico to the league title and the final of the Champions League. But it can't be denied that he fucked up tonight.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fucked up is harsh. Like I said fine margins. Ramos doesn't place his header literally perfectly of a perfect delivery from the corner and he's a hero. Fine margins. Starting Costa didn't make any difference. He's so much better than Adrian, Villa or Diego that if there was a chance he had to take it. Losing a sub made no difference to the outcome. Tactically it was perfect for 93 minutes. Then one moment of brilliance from the opposition. Such fine margins between being a hero and being a loser. Hardly fair to say he fucked up or anything based on such fine margins like that. 

Yeah he was petty after the 4th went in but let's not blow it out of proportion. He didn't headbutt or gouge someone. He was petty but so was Varane for kicking the ball right at him.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Out of everyone who lost today, Liverpool fans should be the most depressed. 

Sorry to say kids, but you know where that cash from winning the CL is going to be invested. 

Hope you enjoyed your last few matches of Suarez in a Liverpool shirt


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Im depressed, know a lot of other Liverpool fans are as well. Mainly just because the Underdogs couldnt overcome the odds in my case.

We are most likely losing Suarez though..


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Also did the ref book Godin for the penalty? Because I'm pretty sure it was Gabi who fouled Ronaldo and he was on a Yellow and should have gone. Don't think Godin was even in the picture when the foul took place. Could have booked Godin for something else though I guess.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Having Costa for the last ten minutes instead of the first ten would have made a difference. A fresh Costa for the last ten would have stopped Madrid from going completely gung-ho and would have provided an outlet to take the pressure off the Atletico defense. More than likely the situation for the cross for Ramos' goal never even happens.



EGame said:


> Out of everyone who lost today, Liverpool fans should be the most depressed.
> 
> Sorry to say kids, but you know where that cash from winning the CL is going to be invested.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your last few matches of Suarez in a Liverpool shirt


David Luiz going for 50m, and Suarez is at least three times better than him. So 150m plz :yum:

He'll stay tho I reckon. Madrid ain't gonna splash out a 100m-ish fee in consecutive windows. Atletico will likely fall off a bit and Barca will be rebuilding. They should walk La Liga next season



CM Styles said:


> Im depressed, know a lot of other Liverpool fans are as well. Mainly just because the Underdogs couldnt overcome the odds in my case.
> 
> We are most likely losing Suarez though..


Fuck Atletico and no we aren't


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That's one mighty hypothetical you got there DA. If Costa couldn't give ten at the start then he couldn't give ten at the end. Even if he could he wouldn't have made any difference. A Final is always ending like that in that context with the underdog being pegged back to see their lead out. Same happened last week vs Barca and it worked brilliantly. Just because it didn't this week doesn't make it the wrong thing to do.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm just going by the Butterfly Effect tho :hendo2 Didn't even have to be Costa for the last 10 mins. An extra defender or midfielder could have been brought on to help


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Missing Costa hurt because they lacked some real pace and quality up top. Them injuries didn't stop what happened in Extra Time and nor would one more sub if Costa hadn't started. No difference at all. Whole team was not only physically but mentally drained after 90 minutes and conceding in that way. One more fit player wouldn't have made any difference to an entire defence having no legs for the ET goals. Ramos doesn't score a blinding header off a tremendous delivery and they're all heroes.
> 
> As for Simeone at the end I don't get the overreaction to the degree of some. Far worse has been done by managers that largely gets swept under the rug in time.*


But he clearly wasn't going to be recovered from a hamstring injury in just a week. It just doesn't work like that and as manager he is paid to make the hard decisions. Surely he didn't expect to be able to play Costa for the whole game. Maybe not even half. So was he really expecting to just blow Madrid out of the water in the opening munutes and then sub Costa? They're not that type of team. It was just a bad, bad decision.

One more sub would have been good for their midfield. It'd help stop them from being overrun in extra time when they were absolutely drained. Get Mario Suarez on to help close things down and hopefully they can make it to penalties, while also playing for set pieces.

I agree that it is all fine margins, but it's also things that have occurred before. It's happened before with you guys in 1999 at the death, with us in 2012 at the death and so on. Maybe having someone on the back post would have denied this goal and unfortunately, that again has to fall on the manager for how he wants the team to set up for corners.


He kept storming on the pitch from the time the equaliser happened. It was really silly, tbh. Of course there is going to be 5 minutes when they were so many free kicks and subs. And Real Madrid scored around the 3 minute, so why is he constantly having a go at the ref. The Reaction to Varane was just uncalled for. It just smacked of a sore loser, tbh. Not as bad as headbutting a player or eye gouging. But the managers who did that rightfully got criticised and punished. Simeone doesn't deserve a punishment for it (he got his punishment with the result). But he really let himself down and I think would have lost a few fans.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The argument about the defence being exhausted is fair game, but having an extra sub would have given Simeone the option to bring on an extra midfielder in the last fifteen when Atletico were sitting deeper and deeper and pumping the ball away. That extra body to shield the defence and give an option for the pass would have made a difference when Atletico kept surrendering the territory and possession. If they had kept the ball further away from their own area for longer spells then there would have been less chance of the corner occurring which led to Ramos' goal. It's all a bit of an "if my Auntie had bollocks she would be my Uncle" type situation, but then again you can say the same about the concept that all the Atletico players needed to do was clear that one ball. 

I could have understood starting Costa if he looked up for it, but he wasn't even able to warm up properly. He could only run straight and wasn't able to turn. As mentioned above, there are already so many fine margins in the game, so why create more by taking such a risk? Maybe it wasn't a moronic decision by Simeone, but it certainly was a naive one when he knew that there was a strong likelihood that the game would go into extra time.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm so glad this will be end of Madrid.

******* like Casillas, Ramos and Ronaldo will all be finished in the next few years. 

****** Casillas lifting that trophy is an embarrassment to the game itself. Most unworthy CL final winner of all time. Can't wait until he fucks off to the likes of QPR so I can watch him in misery. Fuck off you POS.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

As for Varane kicking the ball at Simeone, I hope his fucking legs break and his career ends. 

Simeone is an idiot for losing his cool but what a fucking scumbag Varane is for doing that when the game is finished.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

EGame said:


> I'm so glad this will be end of Madrid.
> 
> ******* like Casillas, Ramos and Ronaldo will all be finished in the next few years.
> 
> ****** Casillas lifting that trophy is an embarrassment to the game itself. *Most unworthy CL final winner of all time.* Can't wait until he fucks off to the likes of QPR so I can watch him in misery. Fuck off you POS.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Curry said:


>


You kidding me? He actually played well in the final. 

Casillas is walking around like a fucking puppet thinking he actually helped Real win this trophy, claiming this win was more important that the world cup. He the biggest fucking ****** in the world. I hope his fucking career rots, seriously, I would celebrate if he had a career ending injury.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

EGame said:


> You kidding me? He actually played well in the final.
> 
> Casillas is walking around like a fucking puppet thinking he actually helped Real win this trophy, claiming this win was more important that the world cup. He the biggest fucking ****** in the world. I hope his fucking career rots, seriously, I would celebrate if he had a career ending injury.


Oh wait, you meant based on the actual final? Ah, not Mikel then. Harry Kewell surely counts for his remarkable 4 minute performance against Milan though?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It was amazing how Iker had two semi-important things to do all game and completely monked up both times (was lucky when he flapped at that second high ball). Top quality concentration. In fact he didn't even really need to come out for the ball that led to the goal, so he had one thing to do and made two errors...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mikel wasn't as bad as Bosingwa or Casillas tonight.

Edit: And like 1000 posts have been made after Curry's making this more outdated than a WWE game on release day.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Harry Kewell takes the biscuit for least deserving CL final winner, let's be hendo



EGame said:


> I'm so glad this will be end of Madrid.
> 
> ******* like Casillas, Ramos and Ronaldo will all be finished in the next few years.
> 
> ****** Casillas lifting that trophy is an embarrassment to the game itself. Most unworthy CL final winner of all time. Can't wait until he fucks off to the likes of QPR so I can watch him in misery. Fuck off you POS.





EGame said:


> As for Varane kicking the ball at Simeone, I hope his fucking legs break and his career ends.
> 
> Simeone is an idiot for losing his cool but what a fucking scumbag Varane is for doing that when the game is finished.





EGame said:


> You kidding me? He actually played well in the final.
> 
> Casillas is walking around like a fucking puppet thinking he actually helped Real win this trophy, claiming this win was more important that the world cup. He the biggest fucking ****** in the world. I hope his fucking career rots, seriously, I would celebrate if he had a career ending injury.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If Casilas really did say that winning that European Cup was more important than winning the World Cup, he honestly should be stripped as Spain captain. 

Benitez really had an odd fetish with using Kewell in CL finals.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Champions League is a better competition, a much higher level too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dont know who was more embarrassing tonight, casillas or ronaldo

also absolutely remarkable work by di maria. everyone thought buying bale would make him irrelevant, but instead it made him the glue that holds the entire team together. every time i watch madrid play, hes the guy making everything tick


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> The Champions League is a better competition, a much higher level too.


Doesn't mean a captain of a country should come out and bury it. Besides, you know you only say this because United can do good in the CL (not next season 8*D), but IRELAND have no chance whatsoever of getting to another World Cup :rose1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> Doesn't mean a captain of a country should come out and bury it. Besides, you know you only say this because United can do good in the CL (not next season 8*D), but IRELAND have no chance whatsoever of getting to another World Cup :rose1


Barbados tho :jordan4


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Barbados tho :jordan4


:rose3


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

honestly id say england has roughly the same chance of ever winning a world cup as barbados at this point


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow, feel bad for Athletico fans so close to victory, snatched away.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Wait, isn't Joel from Jamaica? I thought CGS was from Barbados?



































:bigron

...and as Redead alluded to, Ronaldo managed to score the most irrelevant goal, but will probably let his ego feed off it for a decade. Did sod all in the game apart from winning a pen and scoring it went Atletico were dead to the world and the game was all but over. Didn't stop him from celebrating like it was a deal breaker :duck


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Andre said:


> Wait, isn't Joel from Jamaica? I thought CGS was from Barbados?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












You all are right wrong 'uns.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

it really is a shame how ronaldo acted. i really expected better from him. i thought he matured a lot over the last few years as a person. but i guess in tough times, you revert to the person you really are

he really was fucking anonymous this game. no idea where the son of a bitch went. i dont know whether it was the injury or not but i thought he would step up this game

the three heroes were di maria, ramos, and marcelo. di maria the most active during the game, marcelo changed the game the moment he came on, and ramos was a tank at the back and scored the biggest goal of his life. not the big 3 you would expect honestly


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo scored 17 goals in the tournament. Which is more than one game. I think he's entitled to celebrating how he please.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

sure, but it doesnt make him any less of a douche

likewise with casillas. i was kinda expecting him to try and pull a gerrard and run up the pitch to try and belt in a goal judging from how desperate he looked to make up for his mistake


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Di Maria and Ramos probably had the best game of their careers last night, big night for Real and happy for Carlo but the story is Atletico for me. It's not that I wanted them to win/lose or something but to lose it like that is so fucking painful, every Atletico player, every Atletico fan and everyone who has a connection to this club is going to see this moment in their dreams for months now. That feeling when you think about what would happen if we just cleared the ball in the last minute is an absolute nightmare. If you tell me personally if I prefer to lose 5-0 in six games of the group stage, I would take it without even thinking than lose a final like that. Still, great campaign for Atletico, unforgettable season for them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Rock316AE said:


> Di Maria and Ramos probably had the best game of their careers last night, big night for Real and happy for Carlo but the story is Atletico for me. It's not that I wanted them to win/lose or something but to lose it like that is so fucking painful, every Atletico player, every Atletico fan and everyone who has a connection to this club is going to see this moment in their dreams for months now. That feeling when you think about what would happen if we just cleared the ball in the last minute is an absolute nightmare. If you tell me personally if I prefer to lose 5-0 in six games of the group stage, I would take it without even thinking than lose a final like that. Still, great campaign for Atletico, unforgettable season for them.


Heartbreaking losses can bring teams even closer together. See 2012 Bayern.

And I don't agree with the last bit at all. Break down life and it's just a collection of moments. Happy, sad, it's all the same thing in the end as long as it's worth remembering. string of meaningless losses in the group is not memorable.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah i completely disagree with rock316ae too

tis better to have loved and lost than to have never seen seabs tits at all etc


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

It can happen but this Atletico team is probably going to lose a lot of players next season so it can be the last chance for this specific group to do it. 

Personally, I would much rather lose another year in the group stage than another 2008 or 2009. That's a moment I want to forget and I don't want it to be memorable in any way. My heart is with Atletico since last night, the feeling of frustration and regret is just horrible. At least they won the title and they had a fantastic campaign either way.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Amazing game and comeback by Real

That gif summed up the whole game for me


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Ramos was the true hero of the night, but the only take-aways I can remember clearly from last night are Ronaldo's shirtless antics and Simeone jumping up and down in fury.

Last minute impressions are powerful.:|


----------



## BruceBatman (May 24, 2014)

FUCK ATLETICO AND FUCK SIMEONE with their anti football. They're the Chelsea of Spain and the team that played football won.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> But he clearly wasn't going to be recovered from a hamstring injury in just a week. It just doesn't work like that and as manager he is paid to make the hard decisions. Surely he didn't expect to be able to play Costa for the whole game. Maybe not even half. So was he really expecting to just blow Madrid out of the water in the opening munutes and then sub Costa? They're not that type of team. It was just a bad, bad decision.
> 
> One more sub would have been good for their midfield. It'd help stop them from being overrun in extra time when they were absolutely drained. Get Mario Suarez on to help close things down and hopefully they can make it to penalties, while also playing for set pieces.
> 
> ...


*Not arguing that it was right to start Costa but that extra sub wouldn't have changed the outcome of ET. Look at the Marcelo goal and how he just waltzed past the entire midfield and defence. Yeah a fresh Mario Suarez may have made it a bit harder but one player less fatigued wouldn't have changed Madrid players just storming past every other Atletico player who had nothing left.

As for the man on the post it's such an easy argument to make after a goal was scored off a corner inside the post. For all the other corners Real had in that match Atletico dealt with them because they had that extra head to clear the ball ahead of a Real head. Put one of them on the post and whose to say that Real don't score off a header earlier where one player has more space to power it in the goal past any player on the post. You have to expose one weakness to cover another threat. It wasn't bad managing from Simeone. It's really easy to say well if there was a man on the post they would have won but that's not even close to the reality of how football works. 

Just think it's ridiculous that people are criticising Simeone as a manager off that game where he shouldn't really be blamed for losing. I think a lot of people (not just this forum) are too quick to blame someone for a loss rather than crediting someone for a win along with overreacting to outcomes of big games and fine margins. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> It can happen but this Atletico team is probably going to lose a lot of players next season so it can be the last chance for this specific group to do it.
> 
> Personally, I would much rather lose another year in the group stage than another *2008 or 2009*. That's a moment I want to forget and I don't want it to be memorable in any way. My heart is with Atletico since last night, the feeling of frustration and regret is just horrible. At least they won the title and they had a fantastic campaign either way.


But in hindsight, those 2008 and 2009 losses, made 2012 victory so sweet. When you've come so close and then you drift away and don't think it will happen and then it suddenly does... That's the best feeling.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

EGame said:


> As for Varane kicking the ball at Simeone, I hope his fucking legs break and his career ends.
> 
> Simeone is an idiot for losing his cool but what a fucking scumbag Varane is for doing that when the game is finished.


I bet you want their plane to crash too.

:benson


----------



## Last Word (Apr 15, 2014)

I am glad to see my favorite team Winning UEFA Champions League for the 10th Time


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chismo said:


> I bet you want their plane to crash too.
> 
> :benson


fight me IRL u lil shit, I swear on my mum's life I'll wreck you.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

:duck


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Last Word said:


> I am glad to see my favorite team Winning UEFA Champions League for the 10th Time


ositivity


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

My favourite ramos moment is when he ran near the full length of the pitch for no reason to get a booking.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

The likes of Cesaro, Alberto, Harper, Sheamus or McIntyre (and Marcelo's hair in the background) celebrating La Décima:









[EDIT] And Lana :mark::


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sure they're all huge followers.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'm sure they're all huge followers.


The only true followers are AdR (a contrasted true fan, he even said in interviews that during his rages in Madrid losses he broke two TVs and in Madrid he said that his scarf was white because of RMCF)and Rusev who is wearing the jersey to everywhere. Alberto invited the rest but I think that Sheamus, Drew or Cesaro must like football.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fella.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Drew is definitely into football. Big Rangers fan.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Del Rio is a hardcore Madrid fan, which makes it much harder for me to hate him. Sheamus is a Liverpool fan I think. Dunno about the others.

EDIT: Just got beaten to it with the Sheamus pic.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

del rio really needs to calm down


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Curry said:


> Drew is definitely into football. Big Rangers fan.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

get the wrestling out, this isn't a wrestling forum










Modric cuts his hair after the win. Looks a little less :jones now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

LOL at all your jobber superstars supporting your jobber teams.

The real stars support the big teams.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Modric :terry looks less like Gail platt now.


----------

